#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-13
 * PushUpek ziewa
 * NightWish` chyba zmyka powoli spać
<Szatan> http://allegro.pl/miecz-swietlny-dwukolorowy-z-usa-nowy-i1358838410.html :D chciałbym taki mieć
<PushUpek> NightWish`: mokrych snów ;)
<Szatan> NightWish`: powodzenia :>
<NightWish`> cicho
<PushUpek> sza
<NightWish`> ta
<NightWish`> cud ze nie zeszlam na zawal
<Szatan> dobra idę spać
<NightWish`> zua
<PushUpek> NightWish`: na zawał?
<Skrzyp> Pobudka!
<DaZ> życie ci nie miłe?
<Skrzyp> Miłe, dlatego wstaję.
<lotharek> <ziew>
<lotharek> bry
<lotharek> niemiłe*
<Skrzyp> Ja tam mam do szkoły na 8.50 więc postanowiłem zrobić przez ten czas coś dobrego dla ludzkości - obudzić jej część
<Skrzyp> O, WordPressa dają dzisiaj do 'Rzeczpospolitej'
<Wizard> cześć
<Skrzyp> Hej Wizard
 * Wizard w robocie od jakiś 15 minut
<Skrzyp> Wiesz, że dają dzisiaj WordPressa do 'Rzeczpospolitej'?
<Wizard> a to on nie jest na gpl?
 * Skrzyp budzi tu wszystkich od 7
<Skrzyp> No chyba
<Wizard> to se nie można ściągnąć? :D
<Skrzyp> Tylko po co go dają na płycie? Kompletne idioctwo
<Skrzyp> Właśnie
<Skrzyp> Ludzie w biurach są leniwi i nie umieją ściągać
<Skrzyp> Kurde, #krakow, kanał pusty, a piszą, że freenode-staff wziął. A chciałem go sobie postawić...
<Wizard> http://archiwum.rp.pl/artykul/1004548_Islamscy_terrorysci_zaatakowali_w_centrum_Sztokholmu.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/24eh2rp> (at archiwum.rp.pl)
<Skrzyp> Co, mam iść tam do nich i pytać?
<Skrzyp> A to już wiem
<Skrzyp> O, obrońcy WikiLeaks chcą zDDoSować Facebook'a.... ;)
<PushUpek> facebooka?
<PushUpek> bry
<Skrzyp> Tak
<Skrzyp> Bry
<PushUpek> pogieło ich, może niech od razu google
<Skrzyp> Im się nudzi na tym 4chanie chyba
<PushUpek> 4chan, to banda idiotów ;]
<Wizard> hmm, mogliby nie tylko zddosować, ale i uszkodzić :P
<Skrzyp> PushUpek, to nie byłby taki zły pomysł...
<Skrzyp> A no mi to tam lata
<Skrzyp> Niech se uszkadzają, co chcą
<PushUpek> dobra idę coś zjeść, skoro wstałem o nieludzkiej porze...
<Skrzyp> O, mówią, że chcą zaatakować DDoSem Facebooka, Twittera i Amazona
<Skrzyp> Ciekawe co zrobią te słitaśne 16tki jak im się fejzbuczka i tłitterka wyłączy...
<Wizard> wzrośnie ten, no ilość samobójstw
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Skrzyp> I asąż pójdzie dalej siedzieć :(
<PushUpek> Skrzyp: niech on się cieszy, że podpadł tylko amerykanom, bo ruscy by go talem poczęstowali, a nie sądzili się z nim ;D
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Skrzyp> Ruscy są z nim ok na razie
<PushUpek> bo pewnie, to jakiś agent ;D
<Skrzyp> /
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Skrzyp> Dobra, idę do szkoły
<PushUpek> hf ;]
 * PushUpek ziewa
<lotharek> sprzątaczki drące się na korytarzu od 6.30
<lotharek> to zło wcielone -_-
<lotharek> (akademik)
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> u mnie przed chwilą był hydraulik odpowietrzyć grzejnik - wyglądał jak żółty m&m...
<Wizard> lotharek: w środku nocy :/
<lotharek> PushUpek: u nas są niebiescy ;-) Smerfy tzw. ;p
<lotharek> Wizard: cóż, ciężkie jest życie studenta :D
<Wizard> :]
<PushUpek> kurde jak w gnome-terminal wyłączyć skróty alt+ żeby mi zakładek nie przełączał :/
<shpaq> mornin'
<DaZ> guten morgen misiaczku :x
<Dreadlish> elo
<spontaniczny> Siemka
<Wizard> nie no, jakiś bałwan się wysadził na środku miasta, bo Szwed narysował karykatury Mahometa
<Wizard> co trzeba mieć we łbie?
<spontaniczny> w szwecji?
<Wizard> ta
<spontaniczny> tam jest prohibicja- dlatego!
<Wizard> nie daj boże w Warszawie by się jakiś wysadził
<DaZ> pewnyś? >:
<DaZ> niedługo będą
<Wizard> automatycznie jego niezasymilowani i zasymilowanie pobratymcy by mieli przesrane
<Wizard> no właśnie to mnie martwi, DaZ
<Wizard> że jakieś brudasy mi tu z półksiężycem przyjeżdżają :/
<spontaniczny> a  tam kj z Warszawiakami
 * DaZ stal w bohaterskiej obronie miasta przed ludzmi z piasku i materiałów wybuchowych, ale przegrał >:
<spontaniczny> chociaż ongiś chciałem zostać muzłumaninem.
<DaZ> niektórzy nie są źli
<DaZ> ale ci już tu są od paruset lat
<PushUpek> w Warszawie niech się wysadzają do woli ;]
<DaZ> do woli nie
<DaZ> niech do pragi sie wysadzają >:
<PushUpek> ;D
<spontaniczny> ino coby mie te ciawusy na Śląsk niy przijeżdżali!
<Wizard> dżoli chyba
<spontaniczny> nie, nie dżoli.
<PushUpek> ale oni u nas nie będą wojować, mamy swoich bojowników RM
<spontaniczny> RM?
<Wizard> radio metallica
 * spontaniczny męczy się ze stawianiem archa na Virtualboksie
<spontaniczny> ^^
<Wizard> bleh
<spontaniczny> bleh- arch?
<PushUpek> ale po co ci arch w virtual?:>
<Wizard> no ba, arch to ścierwo
<spontaniczny> zainstaluje zobacze. Dużo ludzi poleca
<PushUpek> ale ten openoffice długo się kompiluje...
<spontaniczny> a nie masz w paczce go?
<PushUpek> w sumie jest ;)
<PushUpek> ale zaspany dałem emerge openoffice ;]
<spontaniczny> Poważnie arch jest taki zły?
<PushUpek> nie jest zły
<PushUpek> przynajmniej ciągła dystrybucja ;]
<spontaniczny> a jakie dystrybucje są nieciagłe?
<PushUpek> ubuntu
<PushUpek> fedora
<spontaniczny> ja mam teraz fedore na desktopie
<spontaniczny> jeszce mi się screen ściął ..
<spontaniczny> ktoś z was instalował albo ma zainstalowanego archa?
<jacekowski> kilku ludzi ma
<jacekowski> ale od tego sa inne kanaly
<spontaniczny> wiem ale ktoś stad mi podawał kiedys linka do strony gdzie wszystko było opisane
<jacekowski> google.pl
<spontaniczny> znalazłem ;-)
<clarnist> witam
<clarnist> zaiwestowałem ostatnio w steama i myśle zainstaluje na kubuntu 10.10
<clarnist> wszystko fajnie tylko że w csie rozdzielczość maksymalna na panorame wynosi 900x coś tam a laptop ma standardową 1366x768
<clarnist> da się to jakoś ustawić?
<Nerihsa> dac sie pewnie da
<Nerihsa> tylko jak D:
<clarnist> to mnie włśnie nurtuje
<spontaniczny> uhmm.
<spontaniczny> Poszedł nurtować się w samotności.
<spontaniczny> chyba jednak Arch nie ejst dla mnie.
<kasiaswiderska> Hej, jest szansa że ktoś mi pomoże dziś? Mam problem z filmami. Tu widać jaki http://bastetmilo.pl/test/zrzut_ekranu-3.png  - różowy pasek, miga i mryga - problem pojawił się jakiś czas temu, ale na krótko, wróciło w piątek i zostało.
<jacekowski> czy ten pasek sie przesuwa?
<kasiaswiderska> jacekowski: nie.
<spontaniczny> Hmmm, a to tylko przy tym filmie ci pasek lata?
<kasiaswiderska> przy każdym
<spontaniczny> to chyab wina kodeków.
<kasiaswiderska> To znaczy, że się wzieły i zepsuły?
<jacekowski> nie wina kodekow
<jacekowski> kasiaswiderska: to nvidia jest?
<OkropNick> przedwczoraj byla jakas aktualizacja x serwera
<kasiaswiderska> jacekowski: tak
<kasiaswiderska> OkropNick: zepsuło się w piątek.
<OkropNick> mhm
<jacekowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/146455
<jacekowski> hmm, ale to stary bug
<OkropNick> u mnie na GF8600GT pod 10.04 na wlasnosciowych sterach 260.19.21 wszystko smiga az milo
<OkropNick> z tym ze nie uzywam Totem'a, wole mplayer
<jacekowski> totem uzywa mplayera badz xine jako backendu
<kasiaswiderska> OkropNick: zazwyczaj używam VLC - ale to robi mi się na każdym playerze. No i przedtem tego nie było.
<OkropNick> ja to sie na tym za bardzo nie znam, ale moze kogos olsni
<jacekowski> zmien wyjscie na gl
<jacekowski> i zobacz czy zadziala
<OkropNick> albo wylacz compiz jesli korzystasz
<jacekowski> compiz gowno da
<OkropNick> a licho tam wie
<OkropNick> ja na przyklad musialem wydluzyc bufor pulseaudio, bo przy wlaczonym compiz przy skrolowaniu stron www mi dzwiek zrywalo :D
<kasiaswiderska> jacekowski: jak mam zmienić wyjście na gl i co to jest?
<jacekowski> w ustawieniach
<OkropNick> system / preferencje / wybor systemu multimediow
<jacekowski> NightWish`: na przyszlosc sobie zrob vhosta gorzki.kutas.se
<kasiaswiderska> ta. Nie mam "wybor systemu multimediow".
<OkropNick> kasiaswiderska: sprobuj z konsoli: gstreamer-properties&
<OkropNick> moze tylko skrótu nie masz
<kasiaswiderska> Mam X Window System bez Xv i X Window (X11 i Xv ) i własne, co mam wybrać?
<OkropNick> kasiaswiderska: ja mam x window system (x11/xshm/xv) oraz ponizej nv17
<jacekowski> kasiaswiderska: wlasne
<jacekowski> i wpisz gl jak sie bedzie dalo
<kasiaswiderska> moge wpisać cos tylko w potok a tam mam błąd że nie ma takiego elementu
<OkropNick> kasiaswiderska: ja sie na tym nie znam, ale sprobuj na takich utawieniach co jamam, bo u mnie dziala
<kasiaswiderska> chyba pomogło
<OkropNick> no to klawo :)
<kasiaswiderska> dzięki za pomoc
<OkropNick> nie ma sprawy
<PushUpek> kąpiel w zimnej wodzie, to jest to...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mam problem z tunelowaniem ssh, jakie porty i jak moge sobie przekierowac za pomoca openssh?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: proboje obejsc cenzora w szkole, nie mam nic lepszego do roboty
<jacekowski> jakie tylko chcesz mozesz
<BlessJah> jacekowski: no widzisz cos mi nie chce dzialac
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ssh 192.168.1.4 -L 10001:jacekowski.org:10001, tak stworze tunel z 192.168.1.4:10001 do jacekowski.org:10001?
<BlessJah> czy zle zrozumialem
<BlessJah> BlessJah: DEADBEEF
<BlessJah> latwiej w logach znajde
<jacekowski> zle zrozumiales
<jacekowski> a moze
<jacekowski> no dobrze
<jacekowski> a serwer 192.168.1.4 jest serwerem tunelujacym
<jacekowski> tylko ze na jacekowski.org:10001 nie ma nic
<BlessJah> jacekowski: no wiec wlasnie na twoim serwie zamierzam ssh jacekowski.org -L 10001:demotywatory.pl:80
<BlessJah> tyle ze mi cos nie chce wyjsc
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> boli
<BlessJah> lepiej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ciągle mam refused
<jacekowski> a gdzie sie laczysz?
<BlessJah> wszedzie
<BlessJah> ale w tym momencie proboje 10001:localhost:22
<BlessJah> netcatem sprawdzam
<BlessJah> nijak, nawet ssh nie łąpie, choć przed chwila tunelowało
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ogólnie pomysł jest taki że stawiam ssl reverse proxy (filtruje nawet sieć lokalną) demoty.localdomain->localhost:10001 a localhost:10001->jacekowski.org:10001->demotywatory.pl:80
<NightWish`> jacekowski: a kim Ty niby jestes?
<BlessJah> NightWish`: NIE WIESZ KIM ON JEST???
<NightWish`> nie
<BlessJah> zgiń
<NightWish`> i po takim tekscie nawet nie bardzo i tak bedzie mialo to wplyw
<BlessJah> NightWish`: ja też nie wiem
<BlessJah> NightWish`: ale jest mądry
<BlessJah> czasami się przydaje
<jacekowski> fight! fight! fight!
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ty lepiej kombinuj czemu żadne przekierowania mi nie chcą działać
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kobiety to tylko kwiatkiem
<jacekowski> a netstat co ci pokazuje?
<BlessJah> palma to kwiat?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nic
<jacekowski> pokaz to polecenie jeszcze raz
<BlessJah> ssh 192.168.1.4 -L 10001:jacekowski.org:10001
<BlessJah> a tak ssh 192.168.1.4 -L 10001:192.168.1.4:22 proboje sie sshnąć do siebie na innym porcie
<BlessJah> moj serwer nie odpowiada na zadania wysylane na 127.0.0.1 xD
<jacekowski> no i prawidlowo
<jacekowski> hmm a nie
<BlessJah> no to jak
<BlessJah> sztuczki z ssh[2] nie obejrze
<BlessJah> banned phrase found
<jacekowski>  ssh 192.168.1.4 -L 10001:jacekowski.org:10001
<jacekowski>  netstat -lpn  | grep ssh
<jacekowski> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:10001         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      27792/ssh
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski>  ssh jacekowski.org -L 10001:jacekowski.org:10001
<jacekowski> taka komenda
<BlessJah> jacekowski: u mnie czy u ciebie?
<jacekowski> u mnie
<jacekowski> i tworzy tunel ode mnie z 127.0.0.1:10001 ktory podlaczy sie do jacekowski.org:10001
<jacekowski> i na tym porcie musisz postawic dalszy tunel do demotywatorow
<jacekowski> ew. mozesz tunel prosto do demotywatorow
<BlessJah> zaraz
<jacekowski> ssh jacekowski.org -L 10001:demotywatory.pl:80
<BlessJah> czyli 127.0.0.1:10001[jacekowski.org] -> jacekowski.org:10001?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> ok, a jak od siebie przeteleportowac ten ruch?
<jacekowski> pierwsze 127.0.0.1 to localhost twoj
<jacekowski> czyli jak odpalis
<jacekowski> z
<Skrzyp> Re
<jacekowski> ssh jacekowski.org -L 10001:demotywatory.pl:80
<jacekowski> to jacekowski.org bedzie hostem tunelujacym
<NightWish`> co wy robicie?
<jacekowski> i jesli chcesz sie podlaczyc do demotywatory.pl:80
<jacekowski> to  laczysz sie do localhost:10001 na hoscie na ktorym odpaliles ta komende
<BlessJah> u mnie localhost, 192.168.1.4 i 192.168.1.4 to trzy rozne sprawy
<jacekowski> no wiec pytanie
<jacekowski> do jacekowski.org sie mozesz podlaczyc?
<BlessJah> moge
<BlessJah> ale filtrowanie i tak i tak mnie wytnie
<BlessJah> tzn jesli bede demoty przegladal
<jacekowski> czyli nie mozesz
<BlessJah> dlatego chce lokalnie po https przesylac z swojego serwera
<BlessJah> a moj serwer bedzie przez tunel do ciebie sciagal
<jacekowski> ehhh
<NightWish`> hej, po co Wy to chcecie zrobic?
<BlessJah> NightWish`: zeby pornole na lekcjach ogladac, co sie tak interesujesz?
<NightWish`> tez lubie pornole :)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: najlatwiej by bylo gdybys reverse proxy po ssl u siebie odpalil, ale ja wole trudniejsza metode
<BlessJah> jacekowski: bo w mojej metodzie nie musze miec kontroli nad proxy zeby zmienic strone na ktora chce wejsc
<BlessJah> NightWish`: z chlopcami?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: error reading from socket
<NightWish`> boje sie chlopcow
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na 127.0.0.1:10001, łącząć się lokalnie
<BlessJah> NightWish`: z dziewczynkami?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: o dziwo kiedy u ciebie lacze sie z 127.0.0.1:10001 to wchodza mi demoty
<BlessJah> czyli moj proxy kuleje
<Skrzyp> <Vigud> [15:22:25] połącz się z xchatem, a w nim zainstaluj irc.freenode.net i skompiluj #ubuntu
<fi9o> irssi.
<fi9o> Bez dwoch zdan.
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: to proste, czegoś nie rozumiesz i potrzebujesz wyjaśnienia?
<Skrzyp> Nie do mnie to było
<Skrzyp> Ja wiem o co chodzi
<BlessJah> jacekowski: elinks jacekowski.org:10001 tez nie dziala
<Skrzyp> Tylko cytuję z innego kanału
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tylko 127.0.0.1:10001 odpalane z twojego kompa dziala
<BlessJah> jacekowski: moge kierowac porty tylko z 127.0.0.1 twojego serwera, nijak nie moge dowiazac do zewnetrznego IP
<BlessJah> odpaliłem!
<BlessJah> jacekowski: -L jacekowski.org:10001:demotywatory.pl:80 przy czym podałem IP twojego serwera
<BlessJah> tylko cos obrazkow nie chce mi sciagac kurde...
<BlessJah> obrazki sa na zewnetrznym serwie
<jacekowski> no
<BlessJah> nie wiem teraz czy to firewall mi je wycina czy cos popsulem, bo pobiera normalnie, ale obrazki sa puste
<jacekowski> obrazki sa na innym serwerze
<BlessJah> lem
<Skrzyp> To może łącz się bezpośrednio do obrazków i przeglądaj FTP?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: reverse proxy sproboje zmontowac
<BlessJah> u siebie albo na zewnatrz
<OkropNick> zna ktos prosta aplikacje webowa do zarzadzania projektami?
<OkropNick> ok, mam juz cos...
<m477> czy mozna powiedziec ze excel, word etc, sa aplikacjami/projektami, frameworka ms office i ze one sie roznia pakietami?
<Wizard> m477: co to jest framework?
<m477> lol
<Wizard> aha, jest lol
<Wizard> to nie wiedziałem
<Wizard> chociaż lol się szybciej pisze
<m477> nie trolluj
 * Tyczek foobar2000 (v1.1.1): Nujabes [2007 Hydeout Productions (Second Collection) #04] Imaginary Folklore (feat Clammbon) [00:03/05:18] 813kbps 30.83MB FLAC
<ear_raper> yo
<ear_raper> locobot_1?
<ear_raper> jak colobot
<ear_raper> jest tu ktoś?
<Wizard> ta
<Wizard> nie wiem dlaczego, ale twój nick jest dla mnie bardzo śmieszny i kojarzy mi się z javą ;P
<ear_raper> java gwałci uszy?
<ear_raper> nie ściągam colobota :<
<ear_raper> >:(
<raperear_> le fu
<raperear_> nie chce mi zmienić
<le-fu> o!
<_dead_> kryzys tozsamosci?
<pingiel> ma ktoś tu ubuntu studio?
<pingiel> juz wczoraj mi ukradli tozsamosc >:(
<pingiel> _dead_: masz ubuntu studio?
<notfound404> i tak juz niech bedzie
<forbidden-403> oki
<forbidden-403> żegnaj >:(
<Wizard> ubuntu studio?
<forbidden-403> nom
<Wizard> hmm, xubuntu z dowalonymi dziwnymi programami do mutimediów?
<forbidden-403> chcę się nauczyć pythona :S
<forbidden-403> OMG OGM OMG to nie ma gnome ani unity?
<Wizard> a skąd mam wiedzieć, po screenshotach ciężko stwierdzić
<forbidden-403> nie no, co ty, gnome
<crusty> forbidden-403: kup ksiazke
<crusty> ja mam dobra
<crusty> :P
<forbidden-403> co to?
<Wizard> a mi umie pythona i nie potrzebuje książki
<crusty> "Python - Projekty Do Wykorzystania"
<forbidden-403> fajnie
<crusty> wszystko wyjasnione
<crusty> i daja przyklady
<forbidden-403> no toż ubu st ma gnome
<forbidden-403> http://5z8.info/olive-loaf-penetration.gif_e0a3n_hackwebcam
<crusty> ktos da tytul ksiazki o PHP
<crusty> :D
<swistak35> crusty: prawie wszystko o php to crap ;p
<crusty> ta
<crusty> ;]
<swistak35> Nie chce wiedzieć jak wy tym pythonem wykorzystujecie projekty... Biedne projekty : (
<forbidden-403> crusty
<crusty> forbidden-403:
<crusty> ?
<forbidden-403> http://tinyurl.com/2gx3ke4
<forbidden-403> to
<crusty> no...
<crusty> ale wiele jest
<crusty> chce wiedziec co znacie
<crusty> i polecacie
<forbidden-403> hmm
<_dead_> php.net/manual
<swistak35> forbidden-403: daj sobie siana
<swistak35> właśnie, _dead_ dobrze mówi, co jak co, ale dokumentację mają chyba najlepszą
<forbidden-403> sam żryj siano, świstaku
<forbidden-403> świstaki jedzą siano?
<swistak35> czego nie ma w dokumentacji, to napiszą userzy w komentarzach koło danej funkcji/biblioteki
<swistak35> pff.
<forbidden-403> pfff
<forbidden-403> .
<forbidden-403> >:(
<clarnist> witam
<clarnist> mam takie pytanko
<clarnist> zainstalowałem steam do tego csa i nie moge w opcjach wybrac widescreen
<crusty> steam dla linux juz jest?
<crusty> :X
<clarnist> nie via wine
<crusty> chce ci sie?
<crusty> :D
<clarnist> a  czego nie
<Dawidek> ;)
<forbidden-403> rzal
<Wizard> swistak35: widziałeś javadocs?
<Wizard> to coś do php to jest jakiś chłam, a userzy w komentach to od razu mi się z onetem kojarzą
<mati75> re
<Roscoe> siema
<ari-tczew> aloha
<Roscoe> pomoze ktos http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=137272C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C
<_dead_> Roscoe: probowales recznie uruchomic?
<Roscoe> * Starting UbuDSL Daemon ubudsldaemon
<Roscoe> /usr/sbin/ubudsldaemon already running
<en0x> to go restartnij
<Roscoe> w 9.10 dzialalo wszystko.
<Roscoe> restartowalem. Jest to samo
<qermit> może firmłera nie ma
<swistak35> Wizard: e, nie widziałem
<swistak35> Wizard: ale widzę, że to coś jak rdoc
<swistak35> właściwie, to cholernie podobne ; ]
<Mif_> Cześć.
<Mif_> Mam pytanie - czy atakowanie mojego forum polegajace na zjadaniu mu transferu jest nielegalne?
<Mif_> Czy mogę to komuś zgłosić?
<en0x> nie mozesz ;S
<Mif_> Czyli zostaje mi tylko banowanie?
<swistak35> raczej
<Mif_> Hmmm...
<Mif_> Ok.
<Mif_> Poszukam jeszcze informacji co z tym robić, na razie.
<Nerihsa> wie ktos jak sie nazywa ta melodia? http://62.61.44.66/ashiren/audio.mp3
<Nerihsa> nvm now
<TheNumb> avalan: ukrywasz się? <:
<avalan>  e?
<avalan> nie?
<TheNumb> Zmieniasz nick, jak przestępcy zapuszczają wąsy i robiąsobie operacje plastyczne.
<spontaniczny> jest jakiś użytkownik archa?
<avalan> ja mam wiele twarzy
<avalan> spontaniczny: ja
<TheNumb> spontaniczny: obecny
<spontaniczny> jak to zainstaluje mam czysty niezabezpieczony system?
<TheNumb> spontaniczny: jak "niezabezpieczony".
<TheNumb> W jakim sensie?
<spontaniczny> tpfu
<spontaniczny> kurde snu potrzebuje chdzi o to, że z palca  trzeba wszystko?
<avalan> niezaśmiecony? :>
<TheNumb> spontaniczny: ta, z palca.
<avalan> spontaniczny: arch to diy
<spontaniczny> w sumie na vm sobie zainstalowalem
<avalan> nie licz na pomoc ;>
<TheNumb> avalan: ej, aż tak to nie :P
<avalan> bedziesz mu pomagał :>
<TheNumb> spontaniczny: Gdybyś coś spieprzył, pytaj tutaj na kanale.
<TheNumb> avalan: ty też.
<TheNumb> Może nawet Kwpolska też coś podpowie :P
<avalan> ja pomaga od święta
<avalan> mimowolnie
<spontaniczny> Nie wiem co na desktop wziąść. Ta fedora jest dziwna ...
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: privet
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: Uzyszkodnik archa.
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: sztuk raz. support darmo.
<avalan> support darmo ssie
<TheNumb> spontaniczny: pisze się "wziąć"
<TheNumb> Tak na przyszłość ;)
<avalan> za piwo, /i don't give a shit/
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: arch ftw. nie wszystko trzeba z palca. na archwiki jest swietny beginner's guide. najlepiej na VM pobrać wszystkie paczki i przetransportować do systemu na prawdziwym sprzęcie, postaw se iksy i tam konfiguruj
<spontaniczny> tylko arch chyba zbyt ciężki będzie dla mnie
<TheNumb> spontaniczny: żartujesz?
<TheNumb> spontaniczny: w Archu nie ma nic trudnego...
<TheNumb> Paczki z AUR możesz instalować jakimś yaourt / clyde.
<TheNumb> Nie musisz robić tego z palca.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: yaourt ssie
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: nie bedzie ciezki
<Kwpolska> tez sie balem ze archa nigdy nie postawie
<Kwpolska> i stalem sie dobry miesiac temu szczesliwym uszyszkodnikiem archa
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: Ja do tej pory nie umiem debootstrapować debiana. Instalacja Archa była bajecznie prosta...
<spontaniczny> tylko, ze ja jestem idiotą i tak coś popsuje
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: nie jestes
<TheNumb> spontaniczny: popsujesz, naprawisz i postawisz w końcu dobrze.
<avalan> spontaniczny: uświadomienie sobie problemu to pierwszy krok :>
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: ja zdurnialem raz jak mialem problem z grubem a potem z repo - w pierwszym przypadku musialem reinstalowac (all hail virtualbox) a w drugim dopisac Architecture = auto do pacman.conf
<Skrzyp> Re
<spontaniczny> re
<spontaniczny> znaczy ja zainstalowalem czystego archa bez problemu konfiguracji się boję
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: nie musisz
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: beginner's guide na arch wiki
<spontaniczny> czytam własnie
<TheNumb> W Archu boli mnie tylko to, że alsa nie zapamiętuje głośności... Niby dodałem demona żeby sobie startował, ustawiłem sobie głośność, 'sudo alsactl store', a i tak ten bydlak dalej ustawia jakieś 60% dla Master a PCM jest wyciszony ;/
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: ja z arch wiki sobie zabralem jak system stawialem kilka artykulow
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: dupa jestes
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: sam jesteś 'dupa' ;)
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ja mam ciagle tak jak chce
<TheNumb> A ja nie mam, widocznie alsa nie lubi się z dźwiękówką.
<spontaniczny> Kwpolska: jak mi na vm pojedzie to tą fedore wypieprze
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/archwiki
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: skrypt do spraw sciagania najbardziej interesujacych mnie wpisow przed instalacja archa z ich wiki
<spontaniczny> newbies guide fajan sprawa
 * Skrzyp uważa, że dla niego arch jest za bardzo DIY i na zimę woli Ubuntu
<Skrzyp> Ale miałem archa pół roku i byłem bardzo zadowolony
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: ty miałeś jeszcze Gentoo przecież...
<Skrzyp> Po prostu RTFBG i tyle
<spontaniczny> chwila jak mam xorg zainstalowany moge instalowac juz srodowisko graficzne?
<TheNumb> A na zimę Gentoo jest najlepsze do ogrzewania mieszkania.
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: SŁUCHAM?! Ja W ŻYCIU nie stawiałem Gejtuu
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: hm, pomieszało mi się widocznie.
<Skrzyp> spontaniczny: tak, do archa preferuję xfce
<Kwpolska> Skrzyp: gnome ftw
<Skrzyp> pacman -S xfce xfce-goodies gdm
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: jak chcesz gnome: pacman -S gnome gnome-extra
<Skrzyp> Gnome ok, ale nie na archu
<Kwpolska> Skrzyp: y?
<spontaniczny> czemu?
<Skrzyp> Za ciężkie na lekkość tegoż systemu
<Kwpolska> Skrzyp: pieprzysz
<Skrzyp> IMHO
<Skrzyp> Ja tam teraz będę betateszczył u11.04 albo użyszkodził 1o.1o
<Skrzyp> W święta
<Kwpolska> Skrzyp: bad idea
<Skrzyp> Na razie
<Skrzyp> Kurde, telefon, nie słabuj mi baterii w autobusie!
<Skrzyp> Skaranie boskie z tą baterią
<Skrzyp> Trzyma tylko ~18h
<Skrzyp> Stara bateria mi że wcześniejszym trzymała 2-3 tygodnie, a do nowego ten mocarz nie wchodzi
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: jaki felefon?
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Skrzyp> Nokia 5200
<Skrzyp> Dodzień, Mat_Matan
<Skrzyp> "Bateria słaba","bateria słaba"... Tyś jest ku...a słaby!
<Skrzyp> Teraz wyścig czy mi wytrzyma 5 przystanków do domu
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: eee mi w E63 trzyma około tygodnia
<Mat_Matan> a na wifi majtam i muzyki słucham czasem na emulatorach pogram
<Skrzyp> Na graniu, słuchaniu muzyki, ircowaniu itd?
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: ta
<Skrzyp> E63 to ten wysokotrzymający, to się nie dziw
<Mat_Matan> chyba masz mirggi na swojej nokii do irca
<Mat_Matan> Skrzyp: każda z serii E długo trzyma
<Skrzyp> Haha, padła! Ale nie powiedziałem wam jokera, w kieszeni mam drugą taką (baterię)
<Skrzyp> Chociaż też prawie ledwo zipie
<ranestwen> Skrzyp: ty cale zycie w trasie?;x
 * Mat_Matan wygrał BMW
<Mat_Matan> kolejne
 * Mat_Matan otwiera salon BMW bo wygrał za duzo tych samochodów
<pechowiec> o/
<kavillock> p/
<Kwpolska> q/
<winter> cz
<pechowiec> fi9o: ping
<fi9o> pong.
<pechowiec> fi9o: jak w ekg2 zrobić notify jak ktoś zmienia status?
<fi9o> Co masz na mysli przez notify?
<fi9o> W jaki sposob chcialbys by to sie odbywalo?
<pechowiec> wyskakująca chmurka z napisem : Infobot jest dostępny
<pechowiec> i jakaś nutka do tego :(
<fi9o> Trzeba by przez dbus
<pechowiec> ***:)
<fi9o> dbus + notofication-daemon
<fi9o> A nutka to prosta sprawa.
<pechowiec> a jak to z ekg2 przechwycić?
<fi9o> pechowiec: http://cvs.pld-linux.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb/packages/ekg2-script-pynotif/pynotif.py?rev=1.4
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2v6pepk> (at cvs.pld-linux.org)
<fi9o> Jesli mowimy o ekg2 uzywanym lokalnie, nie zdalnie.
<pechowiec> lokalnie
 * KiFka hi
<winter> abend
 * winter nauczył się tego z queja
<Skrzyp> Re
<winter> wb
<spontaniczny> Kwpolska: zainstalowałem wszystko. gdm sam sie bedzie odpalał?
<Dreadlish> elo
<Dreadlish> Ranestwen: gratuluje konta na bshellzie
<Skrzyp> Żelo
<pechowiec> jak sie robi w pythonie jednolinijkowy komentarz?
<pechowiec> # ?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Skrzyp> LoL
<pechowiec> ?
<spontaniczny> daruje sobie tego archa chyba
<Skrzyp> Spontaniczny, stare dobre jebu? DIY się na wiosnę robi
<Skrzyp> Jak człowiek ma lepsze ciśnienie i lepiej myśli
<Skrzyp> I jest lekki jak ten Arch
<pechowiec> albo ma czas jak gentoo :)
<pechowiec> to wtedy lepiej zimą :)
<yoshi314> nom fajnie pokoj mozna ogrzac na gentoo
<spontaniczny> ja mam czasu duzo
<spontaniczny> ale cierpliwości nie
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> gentoo idzie sobie w kij
<Dreadlish> mam dobry grzejnik bez niego
<spontaniczny> a jakieś inne distro na desktop?
<Dreadlish> ciężkie? fedora, mniej ciężkie? debian, lekkie? arch/slackware (chociaż tego chyba nie można nazwać lekkim)
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: pomozesz czy nie?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<yoshi314> jest jedno ultra light ale wiekszosci rzeczy nie pociagnie
<Dreadlish> nic na gg nie napisałeś nawet
<Ranestwen> Lol
<Ranestwen> spamuje juz z 10 wiadomosci poslzo
<Dreadlish> no to pisz
<Dreadlish> zobacze czy mi karta dźwiękowa chodzi
<spontaniczny> jedn mówią fedora ok inni fedora be ...
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: nie wpadles na cos tak banalnego jak mplayer *.mp3 ?
<pechowiec> spontaniczny: sprawdź sam
<pechowiec> ja mówie gento cacy :)
<Dreadlish> no włąśnie
<Dreadlish> pechowiec: to zrób na moim pc xorga, gdzie sie cały czas wywala na Xauth z niewiadomych powodów
<Dreadlish> bo narazie to gentoo idzie sie walić daleko
<Nerihsa> Dreadlish: #SOA1
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: cat /etc/X11/xorg.cong && lspci && lshw tak na "dzień dobry'
<pechowiec> **conf
<Nerihsa> i | wklej
<Dreadlish> /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Dreadlish> przy kompilacji
<Dreadlish> sie wywala
<Dreadlish> xD
<Ranestwen> ; o
<Dreadlish> i to nie sprawa MAKEOPTSół
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: co zes zjebal juz?; x
<Dreadlish> xorga =.=
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> wywale distfilesy
<Dreadlish> dociągne jeszcze raz
<KiFka> ekhem
<Dreadlish> to może skompiluje dobrze
<Dreadlish> bo mi po drodze sie wyłączył komp
<Dreadlish> bo sie radiator odczepił
<Nerihsa> oho
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: cat /etc/make.conf && cat /etc/portage/package.use
<Dreadlish> portage.use puste
<Dreadlish> to jest tylko bazowy zainstalowany
<pechowiec> no to make.conf pokaz
<Nerihsa> mhn
<pechowiec> USE="-X" :)
<Dreadlish> CFLAGS="-02 -march=athlon-xp -pipe" CXX takie same, CHOST jakiż inny może być, USE="X svg png jpeg tiff", LINGUAS="pl", VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev radeon", INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"
<Nerihsa> a jaka karta graficzna
<spontaniczny> co do debiana to zawsze miałem taki sam problem nie mogłem zmienić rozdzielczości na wyższą niż 800x600
<pechowiec> nvidia :P
<Dreadlish> radek 9200se
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: ta sama co ja...
<Dreadlish> ty pewnie na p4 siedzisz?
<pechowiec> tylko radeon zostaw w INPUT_DEVICES
<pechowiec> nom
<pechowiec> tfu
<Nerihsa> pechowiec: wtf?
<pechowiec> VIDEO_CARD
<Dreadlish> ok pechowiec
<Dreadlish> postram się że tak powiem ;p
<pechowiec> Nerihsa: a po co mu reszta?
<Nerihsa> pechowiec: tylko radeon zostaw w INPUT_DEVICES
<pechowiec> oj bo mi sie pomyliło
<Dreadlish> v VIDEO_CARDS kurden waflen
<pechowiec> miałobyć VIDEO_CARDS
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: a ten evdev wywal tez na probe
<Dreadlish> bo i tak sam sobie wygeneruje xorg.conf
<Dreadlish> to evdeva wsadzam tak dla jaj że tak powiem
<Nerihsa> no a widzisz a ja mam TYLKO evdev D:
<Mat_Matan>  kurw... rozdupczyłem chyba sobie listę repo, bo wykrywa update ale nie mogę go zrobić przez menagiera, tak samo instalować czy odnistalować appy, za to mogę to konsolą zrobić, wtf?
<ranestwe1> Botnet Chuck Norris, w odróżnieniu od innych złośliwych produktów, atakuje nie bezpośrednio pecety, ale modem DSL. Instaluje się on w pamięci urządzeń w których nie zmieniono domyślnego hasła administratora i korzysta z włączonej funkcji zdalnej administracji urządzeniem.
<ranestwe1> A podobno nie da sie nic wepchac na router o.O
<Dreadlish> ranestwe1: nikt nie mówił że sie nie da =.=
<Dreadlish> to też ma procek ramy i rom
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: ty mowiles
<Ranestwen> : ((
<Skrzyp> A dd.wrt?
<Dreadlish> Ranestwen: do czasu człowiek nabywa wiedzy
<McMorn> takie pytanko, czy ktoś z was z na takie zabezpieczenie jak hackshield? chodzi mi o to, jak spowodować, aby nie wykazywał błędu przy pracy pod WINE
<Makdaam> czy jest jakaś procedura odzyskiwania hasła do jabbera na ubuntu.pl?
<Skrzyp> Jak to na żabberze
<Makdaam> na serwerze ubuntu.pl jest jabber
<jacekowski> Makdaam: usiasc i plakac
<Mat_Matan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ia49TKfblM
<Makdaam> jacekowski, nie no, musi być jakiś admin tego czegoś
<Kwpolska> Makdaam: sylwester
<Szatan> z jedynką
<Enlik> Na forum można pewnie spytać, ktoś odpowiedni może przeczyta lub przekaże
<Makdaam> Kwpolska, dzięki, już składam maila
<pechowiec> gdzie sie ustawia takie rzczy jak np. jakim programem chrome ma otworzyc plik.txt albo co ma sie stac po kliknieciu linka?
<pechowiec> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB6fq9Aadwk
<Enlik> W jakiś tam sposob pewnie korzysta z systemowych ustawień, pechowiec
<pechowiec> Enlik: tylko gdzie te ustawienie systemowe siedzą -.-
<Enlik> Graficznie to menadżerem plikow pewnie zmienisz, zgodnym z jakąś tam specyfikacją
<pechowiec> a  niegraficznie?
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: ~/.local/share/applications
<Enlik> xdg-open / xdg-mime czy coś takiego, IMO
<Enlik> W plikach pewnie też się da jakoś poprzestawiać, ale chyba nie tam gdzie kw pisze
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: mam tam dużo pliczków... i nie wiem o co chodzi z nimi :P
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: defaults.list cie powinno interesowac
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: [Default Applications]\nmimetype=app.desktop
<pechowiec> no jest...
<pechowiec> image/bmp=gpicview.desktop
<pechowiec>  np.
<pechowiec> ale jak zassam sobie costam.bmp i klikne w chromium to nie otwiera w gpicview
<Enlik> pechowiec: a jak w dolphinie, nautilusie czy czym otwierasz, to otwieraja sie w gpicview?
<pechowiec> Enlik: nie mam graficznego filemannagera :D
<bt4> witam
<Enlik> ;-)
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: a jest taki .desktop?
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: co?
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: /usr/share/applications
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: tam musi byc .desktop do gpicviewa
<Enlik> Linux ssie troche pod tym względem, to rzeknę
<pechowiec> Kwpolska: no jest
<Ranestwen> Enlik: pod jakim wzgledem?
<pechowiec> Enlik: rozpoznawanie po mimetype jest ok
<Enlik> Ranestwen: na oko dwadzieścia trzy sposoby określenia, jaki program w czym otwierany
<pechowiec> bo nazwiesz sobie .mp3 jako .srutyututut i win nie wie co zrobic a linux wie :)
<Enlik> No to to prawda
<Ranestwen> Enlik: tu jest lepiej bo wogole nie potrzeba koncowki ; p
<Enlik> No dobra, wykryje plik, ale czym otworzy, to już inna bajka
<pechowiec> Ranestwen: a potem mi windowsiarze pluja że nie wiedzą jak otworzyć plik bez rozszerzenia :P
<Enlik> I takiej końcówki .txt nie stosuję ;)
<Ranestwen> pechowiec: Hah, tez mialem taki problem na poczatku
<Ranestwen> pechowiec: nie rozumialem ze jak to zapisz blik bez zadnego rozszerzenia
<Ranestwen> : d
<Ranestwen> plik*
<pechowiec> Ranestwen: wysłałem 20 plików tekstowych... bez rozszerzenia w kodowaniu utf-8.... windows nie wiedział co z tym zrobić
 * pechowiec lubi ekg2 bo ma wrażenie, ze dzięki niemu wie kiedy ktoś siedzi na niewidocznym statusie
<Ranestwen> pechowiec: ; o
<Ranestwen> pechowiec: Wez mi pomoz ztruecryptem
<Ranestwen> pechowiec: same poradniki na windowsa : |
 * pechowiec nie zna sie na szyfrowaniu
<pechowiec> `g truecrypt linux how-to
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: HOWTO GUIDE: TrueCrypt on new version of Ubuntu - Ubuntu Forums: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149561>
<pechowiec> solved :)
<Ranestwen> pechowiec: po ang x.x
<pechowiec> translate.google.com?
<Ranestwen> pechowiec: powiedz mi czy bedzie musial sformatowac wszystko?
<Ranestwen> ten tutorial jakis z dupy, nic w nim nie ma powiedziane
<Ranestwen> jak zaszyfrowac partycje
<Ranestwen> x/
<pechowiec> `g jak zaszyfrowac partycja linux
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: Szyfrowanie partycji w systemie Linux: <http://www.eioba.pl/a70719/szyfrowanie_partycji_w_systemie_linux>
<pechowiec> google niegryzie
<Kwpolska> pechowiec: google je
<Ranestwen> to co dales
<Ranestwen> to nie jest o truecrypcie
<Ranestwen> x(
<Kwpolska> `g szyfrowanie partycji linux truecrypt
<Przekliniak> Kwpolska: TrueCrypt – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/TrueCrypt>
<Kwpolska> `jebac przekliniaka
<Szatan> `g szyfrowanie partycji lvm
<Przekliniak> Szatan: partycje, szyfrowanie i LVM: <http://debian.linux.pl/threads/12201-partycje-szyfrowanie-i-LVM>
<pechowiec> Ranestwen: http://jakilinux.org/howto/truecrypt-prawdziwe-szyfrowanie/
<pechowiec> 3 link w googlu
<Kwpolska> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/TrueCrypt
<Ranestwen> Poradzi sobie z ubuntu ktore jest postawione na winvows viscie?
<pechowiec> wtf?
<Ranestwen> pechowiec: o wubi nei slyszales?;d
<Makdaam> Ranestwen: wielki procesorze miej nas w opiece
<pechowiec> ... a na wubi postaw sobie jeszcze maszyne wirtualna i na niej win postaw i sie tak zapętl... da sie tak?
<Makdaam> Ranestwen, a tak serio, to powinieneś w takim razie po prostu zaszyfrować windowsa
<Ranestwen> Makdaam: ale to chyba nei zaszyfruje linuxa?x d
<Ranestwen> Co taki atak.. vista tez sie przydaje 9 ( xDDD )
<Ranestwen> Mozna sobie pograc w gry i wogole : (
<Makdaam> Ranestwen: a gdzie przechowujesz linuxa?
<pechowiec> Ranestwen: wine :P
<Makdaam> Ranestwen: na partycji windowsowej albo wydzielonej (nie wiem czy ta opcja jest w wersji produkcyjnej)
<Ranestwen> Makdaam: nie na windowsowej
<Ranestwen> Makdaam: Na D chyba ; d
<Makdaam> Ranestwen: to zaszyfruj partycję D truecryptem
<Makdaam> a ja się głupi zastanawiałem po co ludziom na co dzień tyle ramu i mocy procesora
<pechowiec> Makdaam: a ile masz? -16GB tylko :P
<Ranestwen> Makdaam: ale to chyba mi tej wirtualnej ktora wubi stworzyl
<Ranestwen> nie ruszy
<Kwpolska> Ranestwen: dual kurwa boot
<Ranestwen> ruszy czy nei ruszy?
<pechowiec> Ranestwen: nie rozumiem pytania...
<Ranestwen> pechowiec: czy jak zaszyfruje ntfsa na windowsie
<Ranestwen> to mi zaszyfruje tez / na ubuntu
<Makdaam> gdyby to były stare dobre czasy
<pechowiec> Ranestwen: chyba tak... jesli / z ubu jest na win
<Makdaam> to bym Ci Ranestwen powiedział, żebyś wpisał "man man" w konsolę i doszedł do reszty sam
<Makdaam> ale teraz Ci odpowiem, że ruszy
<pechowiec> Makdaam: man man :
<pechowiec> :P
<Makdaam> bo linux nie będzie nic wiedział o szyfrowaniu
<Ranestwen> Makdaam: czyli nie bd zaszyfrowany? ; d
<Ranestwen> Wogole jak to bedzie wygladac po zaszyfrowaniu
<Ranestwen> za kazdymr az ejakis klucz bd musial podawac czy jak?
<Ranestwen> : P
<spontaniczny> Kwpolska: nie dałem rady ;-(
<Makdaam> Ranestwen: będzie zaszyfrowane
<Makdaam> trzeba się zastanowić nad przywróceniem dawnej tradycji
 * Szatan  Last.FM: Kanye West - Love Lockdown
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: co spieprzyles
<Dreadlish> gentoo poszło pa pa
<mati75> lol
<KiFka> gratulacje
<KiFka> chyba ze wyrwalam z kontekstu
<KiFka> Kwpolska, wes sie chlopie w garsc
<Dreadlish> nie
<Szatan> `voice Szatan
<Kwpolska> Szatan: no wai
<Szatan> Kwpolska: to wiadome
<Szatan> trzeba zostać aktywnym devem jebunta
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: why?
<jacekowski> KiFka: za co kwpolskiego koplac?
<jacekowski> koplas*
<Kwpolska> 20:48 < Kwpolska> spontaniczny: co spieprzyles
<jacekowski> 2nd strike
<Enlik> 20:27 < Kwpolska> Ranestwen: dual [censored] boot
<jacekowski> Now Playing: Paramore - crushcrushcrush
<Kwpolska> jacekowski: who cares
 * pechowiec cares
 * pechowiec is listening to Firma - JP na 100% :P
<pechowiec> :P:P
 * pechowiec jokes
<jacekowski> heh
<jacekowski> kupilem analizator
<jacekowski> 10GHz pasmo
<jacekowski> za jednye £800
<Szatan> co to było dla firmy
<Szatan> od tak oddać za free
<jacekowski> Now Playing: Katy Perry - Teenage Dream
<jacekowski> to w zasadzie 1/3 ceny
<jacekowski> a nawet i mniej
 * pechowiec is listening to WWO - Damy rade
<Szatan> pechowiec: ch&^ na dokładę i tak damy radę
<pechowiec> :)
<pechowiec>           *-display:0 UNCLAIMED
<pechowiec>            *-display:1 UNCLAIMED
<pechowiec> FFFUUUUUU
 * Szatan  Last.FM: System F - Out Of The Blue 2010 (Showtek Remix)
<Dreadlish> pechowiec: why? bo moja samoocena jest taka, że potrafie walnąć ryjem o róg stołu i powiedzieć, że jestem beznadziejny, a poza tym znowu mi radiator z procka spadł i komp sie wyłączył i przerwało kompilacje i system plików rozwaliło
<Enlik> Do d ten system plików
<PushUpek> Glory, glory United ;D
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: idź do psychologa..., i stawiaj to gentoo
<Dreadlish> pechowiec: w weekend, bo teraz mnie wojna trzynastoletnia i unia polski z litwą wzywa
<Enlik> Widzisz, jaki porządny człowiek z Ciebie.
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: human?
<swistak35> współczuję : )
<swistak35> rly.
<lotharek> ech
<Dreadlish> pechowiec: nie. sprawdzian z historii
 * pechowiec is listening to Awantura - Czerwone Sk***ny
<swistak35> Dreadlish: ByleDwa
<lotharek> mój wspóllokator dostał przesyłkę kurierską, którą dostarczał Opek
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: jak nie-human to olej :P
<swistak35> otóż to.
<swistak35> ByleDwa.
<Dreadlish> pechowiec: wole napisać na conajmniej 3 ;p
<Dreadlish> bo babka jeszcze mnie lubi
<lotharek> liścik, cytuję: "Poco ma pan telefon skoro wyłączoną proszę go wyżucić - KURIER OPEKU"
<swistak35> Dreadlish: no, to możesz w ogóle nie napisać, i będziesz miał dwa ^^
<swistak35> lotharek: miszczowie som wśród nas ; ]
<pechowiec> lotharek: rotfl
<Dreadlish> swistak35: jak nie napisze to mnie babka zapyta xD
<swistak35> Dreadlish: źle mnie zrozumiałeś
<lotharek> ;-)
<Dreadlish> swistak35: pewno tak
<Dreadlish> bo niewiele rzeczy do końca rozumiem
<Dreadlish> jak mam zasrane między między
<pechowiec> ale słowo proszę świadczy o wysokiej kulturze kuriera...
<swistak35> Dreadlish: nie ucz się, weź kartkę, napisz co będziesz wiedział, byle wyglądało na dużo, wyciągnij inna kartkę, pograj w coś do końca sprawdzianu, oddaj tą pierwszą kartkę, i jak cię lubi to będziesz miał dwa : )
<pechowiec> swistak35: lol
<Dreadlish> swistak35: u niej to i tak wystarczy napisac cokolwiek co ma związek z tematem, reszte lać wode i masz 5
<swistak35> no to masz 5, i daj se spokój ^^
<pechowiec> dobra trzeba pare zadań rozwiązać
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: pierdol to
<swistak35> Dreadlish: matmy byś się lepiej pouczył : )
<swistak35> zadania porobił, albo-co : )
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: myśl pozytywnie, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAPTKwucpwk
<Dreadlish> swistak35: z matmy to ja 5 mam
<swistak35> rozszrz?
<Dreadlish> swistak35: t.
<Dreadlish> i nie mów "kujon"
<swistak35> uhh, graty ; )
 * pechowiec too
<Dreadlish> bo to jest taki kujon co przyłazi do domu, siada na kompa i nie ma go do 10 wieczór
<Dreadlish> potem, albo gdzieś około zabiera sie za to czego nie lubi
<swistak35> Dreadlish: hmm...
<Szatan> eh, jak dobrze że jest revdep-rebuild
<swistak35> w tym momencie nie rozumiem o co ci chodzi ; P
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: kujon to ktoś kto ryje na pamiec i wie, ze 2+2=4 ale jak go zapytasz ile trzeba dodać do 2 żeby otrzymać 4 to juz nie wie
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> no
<pechowiec> Szatan: ta.... revdep-rebuild++
<Dreadlish> ale niektórzy tego nie wiedzą
<Dreadlish> ;p
<swistak35> pechowiec: daj sobie spokój, mi to wszystko jedno jak kogo nazywają, 5 się liczy ; ) A ja ledwo 4 mam ; S
<pechowiec> swistak35: a zadania domowe robisz
<swistak35> ano robię
<pechowiec> no to jakieś inne sobie poszukaj... trening czyni mistrza :)
<swistak35> mam tak tylko po prostu, że albo ogarnę 90% materiału, trafię na coś, czego nie mogę rozkminić, i padam, a okazuje się że proste było
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja mam tak
<Dreadlish> im trudniejsze tym lepiej rozumiem
<Dreadlish> a i tak zawsze sie na prostym dodawaniu wyłoże xD
<Dreadlish> (tu było xd jako określenie sytuacji beznadziejnej)
<swistak35> może to też wina tego, że na lekcjach tylko słucham które zadania robimy, i robię po swojemu, potem wychodzi, że jakiegoś feature nie wiedziałem
<swistak35> Dreadlish: o, to jak elwin013, szkoda że go nie ma teraz
<swistak35> 7+8=13; 9-3=3, panie, wszystkie kombinacje.
<Dreadlish> ja jak w pamięci licze to jest ok
<Dreadlish> gorzej jak coś na kartce zaczynam liczyć
<Dreadlish> a trzeba się pochwalić nauczycielowi, że potrafi się przelać "muzk na tabliceł"
<swistak35> my mamy fajną n-lkę, postępującą zgodnie z zasadą "Dobry matematyk, to leniwy, ale twórczo leniwy!" - nie wiem skąd to wzięła, ale dobrze się to spisuje ;p
<Dreadlish> no to jest prawda
<Dreadlish> u nas jest taki facet co czasami zapomina ile pi wynosi
<swistak35> 3 ; P
<Dreadlish> 3 to w incie
<Dreadlish> a ile w doublu?
<swistak35> 3,1415cośtamdalej ; p
<pechowiec> w pracy magisterskiej widziałem (dla ułatwienia obliczeć przyjmijmy pi=5) :E
<swistak35> po co to komu? ; )
<swistak35> rofl ; D
<Dreadlish> pechowiec: ktoś naprawde miał poryte
<Dreadlish> albo źle przepisał xD
<swistak35> a tam, dla zaokrąglenia można było wziąć 8
<Dreadlish> a nawet -1
<Skrzyp> Albo 10 od razu rządem wielkości
<Dreadlish> jeszcze na piątek zadanie z wosu "konflikty w polsce i coś tam dalej"
<Dreadlish> i nie może być o krzyżu
<swistak35> Dreadlish: a jakie masz oceny z wosu? : >
<Dreadlish> swistak35: cos kolo 3/4?
<Dreadlish> i mam 1 ocene xD
<ntat> Tu macie dokładniejszą wartość pi:D http://3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592.com/index31415.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/28kwxch> (at 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592.com)
<Dreadlish> mam jedną ocene 4+ a ta mi 3/4
<Dreadlish> ntat: dzięki
<ntat> a ie tam jakieś zaokrąglenia;P
<pechowiec> ntat: haha jaki prosty link do zapamieania :D
<Dreadlish> nom
<swistak35> Dreadlish: czyli możesz dostać 1
<swistak35> i będziesz żył : )
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> napisze
<Dreadlish> na 3
<Dreadlish> i będę miał 4
<Dreadlish> i będę żył xd
<swistak35> napisz na 1, porób zadania, to może będzie 5+ z matmy ; P
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> i tak tego plusa nie napiszą
<pechowiec> ok lece papa
<spontaniczny> TheNumb: jesteś?
<ntat> Ile czasu spędzacie, żeby się uczyć na sprawdzian np. z matmy?
<ntat> :)
<Dreadlish> -1 minut
<Dreadlish> jak czegoś nie rozumiem to 1h max
<ntat> -1?
<Dreadlish> mogłem napisać 0 ale -1 miałem bliżej
<ntat> ;]
<winter> burp
<lotharek> ad matematyki - teraz matura z niej jest obowiązkowa, prawda?
<ntat> tak
<Nerihsa> nie?
<Nerihsa> myslalem ze tylko na rok wprowadzili
<ntat> :E
<ntat> Niestety
<ntat> albo dobrze(?)
<ntat> :]
 * Nerihsa po maturze
<Wizard> a to się nie zdaje w maju?
<lotharek> imho dobrze ;)
<lotharek> na podstawę wystarcza chyba nadal umiejętność liczenia na palcach? :-)
<Nerihsa> rok temu zdawalem
<Wizard> lotharek: z tego co w wyborczej od paru lat drukują - tak
<Nerihsa> 94%
<Wizard> привет, btw
<Nerihsa> Serwis nie może tłumaczyć z języka kirgiski na język polski.
<lotharek> ja już nie śledzę tego
<lotharek> cośtam kojarzę z zadań z korepetycji, ale to nie to samo ;-)
<ntat> albo na stronie Operonu można sobie ściągnąc arkusze z próbnej
<Wizard> Nerihsa: jaki?!
<Nerihsa> Wizard: tak mi podalo google wykryj jezyk
<Nerihsa> t'kahr
<Wizard> ustaw ruski
<Wizard> to ci dobrze pokaże
<Nerihsa> wiem wiem
<Nerihsa> nie chcialo mi sie zmieniac
<Wizard> ale skoro polegasz na jakimś góglu, zamiast na własnej głowie…
<Wizard> życzę, tedy, szczęscia :D
<Nerihsa> http://trollscience.com/image/f/full/cfdf6f86068df9f77df5da81529adb5f.jpg
<ntat> To ktoś się postarał, żeby w gnuplocie takie coś osiągnąć:) http://0au.de/~apo/lang3.png
<qermit> ntat: jedna funkcja pewnie
<Wizard> jak się w lftp robi reget?
<Wizard> albo nie, jak się robi continue?
<ntat> raczej nie, to z danych z jakiegoś programu wyeksportowanych do pliku
<ntat> symulacja cząstki/cząstek krążących wokół jakiegoś źródła pola
<qermit> rget?
<qermit> Wizard: help get/mget/mirror
<Wizard> mget -c
<Wizard> se znalazłem
<Wizard> ntat: był script-fu do gimpa, co takie rzeczy rysował
<Wizard> fajne tapety z tego wychodziły :D
<Wizard> na gentoo wiki starożytnym było tego sporo
<Wizard> ale dzisiejsze gentoo wiki to już nie to samo gentoo wiki :)
<ntat> ;]
<qermit> Wizard: tru
<qermit> Wizard: ja bym powiedzial - dzisiejsze gentoo to nie gentoo
<Szatan> qermit: czemu?
<qermit> bo nie ma dżemu
<Wizard> Szatan: temu, że już nie wyznacza standardów
<Wizard> kiedyś jak się czegoś szukało, to 2 z 3 dobrych poradników to było coś z gentoo
<Wizard> forum, wiki czy ich docs
<Wizard> a dziś większość tamtych użytkowników wydoroślała i nie ma czasu na kompilowanie świata w kółko
<Wizard> za to urosła fala debili wychowanych na klikaczkach, którzy na forach w stylu ubuntu.pl wypisują takie brednie, że bania mała
<PushUpek> aj tam, gentoo jest fajne, w zimie jak jest zimno wystarczy dać emerge openoffice i od razu robi się cieplej w mieszkaniu :D
 * Wizard zawsze robił -bin :/
<winter> binarka miała buga pamiętam jak ja używałem gentoo
<winter> nie otwierała .odt
<winter> ale to było jakiś czas temu
<qermit> PushUpek: ja odkręcam kaloryfer
<PushUpek> qermit: u mnie sie zapowietrzył ;]
<qermit> to go rozkręć i wypuść powietrze
<lotharek> PushUpek: ponoć odpowietrzyli ;>
<qermit> ewentualnie zaworek odkręć
<PushUpek> ponoć, ale nadal zimny ;]
<PushUpek> zimny prawie jak Lech ;D
<lotharek> pff ;p
<lotharek> btw. miałeś coś z J. Kraszewskim?
<PushUpek> pewnie ;D
<PushUpek> Wstęp do matematyki
<lotharek> mhm :)
<lotharek> ostatnio mi się przypomniało, że on z UWr jest :)
<PushUpek> on ma podobny styl bycia jak ten psycholog z South Park :P
<lotharek> nie oglądałem ani jednego odcinka SP :[
<PushUpek> pff
<PushUpek> skandal! :D
<lotharek> ;)
<lotharek> dobra, uciekam
<lotharek> zbieram się od kompa > 1 h... :P
<PushUpek> jeszcze 25 minut meczu i Gran Turismo 5 ;]
<lotharek> ps3 się ma? ;)
<PushUpek> żeby tylko ;]
<PushUpek> ale nie ma czasu na granie :(
<lotharek> ograniczam się do scrabbli ;p
<winter> meow
<Dreadlish> hau
<winter> Dreadlish: czo tam
<Dreadlish> zyje
<Dreadlish> jem appla
<Dreadlish> dobra zjadlem
<PushUpek> co na to Jobs?:D
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ma wyrąbane :D
<PushUpek> ;]
<Dreadlish> cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie ta klawiatura
<Wizard> hmm
 * Wizard lubi takie jabłka
<Wizard> czeka, aż firma przeleje mu wystarczająco dużo pieniążków i kupi sobie air2
<PushUpek> ;]
<Dreadlish> poczekam na stypendium
<Dreadlish> może za 3,5 kafla kupie ;p
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> stypendium 3,5 kafla?:>
<Dreadlish> no
<PushUpek> gdzie tak dają?:>
<Dreadlish> idź do brukseli
<Dreadlish> to ci powiedzą żebyś poszedł do urzędu marszałkowskiego
<PushUpek> a tamci mnie wyślą do urzędu miasta?:P
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> do takiej miłej pani pedagog
<Dreadlish> która ci powie że nie dostaniesz
<Dreadlish> bo jesteś za stary o 2 minuty
<Wizard> lol, mój kot grał na gitarze!
<PushUpek> przy moim szczęściu miła pani mi powie żebym wypie*** ;]
<Wizard> heh, dobrze, że mi pracuje
 * Wizard wie, że pieniążki przyjdą
<Wizard> i znam kwotę ;P
<winter> kurde i znowu następna bezzsenna noc przedmną
<Wizard> winter: polecam gin lubuski
<PushUpek> spiryt ;D
<Dreadlish> a ja bimber podkarpacki
 * winter nia ma hajsu
<winter> piwa bym się napił
<winter> ale nie mam za co
 * Dreadlish ma 4 złote na jabola ale zbiera na telefon
<Wizard> bimber se można upędzić samemu
<winter> lepiej nalewkę
<winter> wino
<Dreadlish> no to upędź
<winter> czy cuś
<winter> nie mam aparatury
<Wizard> lol
<PushUpek> winter załóż konto, będziemy tobie 1% podatku przelwać jako darowiznę :D
<winter> mój ojceic ma w sumie
<Dreadlish> moja babka ma w piwnic
<Dreadlish> y
<Wizard> pięciolitrowa butelka po nałęczowiance + rurka z długopisu
<winter> PushUpek: no musze zadzwonić jutro zeby mi pakiet aktywacyjny przysłali
<PushUpek> ;]
<winter> i będę sępić na irc :-D
<Dreadlish> ale co
<winter> nico
<Dreadlish> naprawde?
<PushUpek> zawsze możesz udawać jakąś cycatą 19 latkę, która zdjęcia wysyła za przelew ;D
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> xd
<winter> :-D
<Dreadlish> mialo byc :d
<winter> iks de
<Dreadlish> iks de :D
<Wizard> eh
<Dreadlish> to sie mówi IGZ DYYYYYY
<winter> !k5 d3
<Wizard> cholera, nie mogę se poradzić z głupimi zasobami w saf
<Wizard> :/
<Dreadlish> a co to je <zajechało noobem>
<Wizard> swing application framework
<Wizard> coś, co jest fajne, a zostało zarzucone
<Wizard> ale mi nie przeszkadza - działa ;P
<Dreadlish> ok xd
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<Dreadlish> :D MIAŁO BYĆ
<Dreadlish> musze klawisz x wydłubać z klawiatur
<Dreadlish> y
 * winter fajną klawkę modecoma za 40zł
<winter> ale kiedyś podświetlaną kupię
<Dreadlish> winter: weź poprostu wywierć dziury na ledy
<Dreadlish> i doklej na silikon
<Dreadlish> po co marnować kasę?
<winter> hah
<winter> no wai
<PushUpek> po co podświetlana jak się pisze bez patrzenia na nią?:P
<winter> ja muszę zarkać
<PushUpek> nauczysz się bez :P
<PushUpek> po ciemku na niej pisząc :D
<winter> Dreadlish: nie koniecznie wychodzi drożej, bo nie trzeba zapalać światła gdy się siedzi przy kompie więc na elektryczności się oszczędza
<czesmir> heh wsumnie racja
<NightWish`> bry
<NightWish`> ;>
<winter> a taka klawka około 60zł pewnie stoi
<winter> NightWish`: byry
<czesmir> choc uwazam ze podswietlana klawa to lamerstwo
<Wizard> tralalalala
<winter> czesmir: to straszne
<czesmir> lambda lambda
<NightWish`> winter: hejo :)
 * Wizard na podświetlanej, sześcioletniej klawiaturze wygrał z saf!
<PushUpek> NightWish`: samico ;)
<czesmir> hmhm
<NightWish`> PushUpek: samcu :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<winter> NightWish`: wstałem dzisiaj o 17stej, kolejna bezsenna noc przedmną
<winter> i nie mam piwa
<NightWish`> winter: to pozdrawiam
<NightWish`> ja wstaje o 6 do szpitala ;)
<Dreadlish> gentoo-pl jest smieszne - zaczynaja rozmowe od tego ze komus alsa nie dziala a koncza na ladspie
<winter> wex laptupa
<winter> weź laptopa
<Dreadlish> winter: układ klawy zmień ;p
<winter> dobry mam układ
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tylko taki przesunięty częściowo 1 znak w prawo
<winter> nie, jest dobrze
<Dreadlish> ok
<winter> porosty tupo jak to anglojęzyczni mówią
<winter> poprostu*
<winter> >.<
<winter> typo*
<winter> grrrrrrrrrr
<NightWish`> winter: jak mnie wezma na dluzej to na pewno mi go przywiozą ;)
<Dreadlish> na fejzbuku wszyscy poszli spac a  mi sie nie chce srac
<winter> NightWish`: gucz
<winter> Dreadlish: facefuke!
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> fejzbłuk
<Dreadlish> w taba nie trafiam
<Dreadlish> taka magia świąt
<winter> i znowu się z anglii i innych wynalazków zjadą
<Dreadlish> nom
<winter> ostatnio jakiś obcokrajowców nawet w święta widziałem
<winter> co oni tu robili na święta to nie wiem
<winter> murzyn tez był
<winter> lul
<winter> w markecie piwo kupował
<Dreadlish> a niech to holender wezmie jak to moja babcia mowila
<Dreadlish> ide spac
<winter> :->
<_dead_> re
<NightWish`> brrrrrrrrrrrr
<NightWish`> ale ciarki mnie przeszły
<winter> burp
<lotharek> branoc
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-14
<NightWish`> dobranoc misie sisie
<NightWish`> :)
<lotharek> hi
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłł
<spontaniczny> Cześć
<spontaniczny> Re
<shpaq> mornin'
<spontaniczny> cześć
 * spontaniczny za chwilę będzie nowym użyszkodnikiem archa
<spontaniczny> no i coś sie wysypalo ..
<spontaniczny> a nie, nie wysypało
<DaZ>  nie będziesz.
<spontaniczny> ;>
<spontaniczny> nie wierysz we mnie?
<spontaniczny> ... ja też nie.
<Wizard> lol, nie do wiary, jak ludzie schodzą na psy
<DaZ> strasznie.
<spontaniczny> aluzja do archa? Chcę go wypróbować.
<DaZ> Wizarda sie nie słuchaj bo to taki trol >:
<swistak35> spontaniczny: próbuje, to się na VM, jak instalujesz na kompie, to już wkraczasz w poważny związek. rly.
<spontaniczny> mialem na vm.
<spontaniczny> zainstalowalem i odziwo działa.
<swistak35> podziała, podziała i przestanie, nie martw się : P
<spontaniczny> kurw...
<spontaniczny> jak sie wysypie to sobie chyba knopixxa ściagne
<DaZ> windows 7 sobie sciągnij.
<spontaniczny> musiałbym sobie kupić, i do tego nowy sprzęt.
<spontaniczny> poleci ubu 10.10 na procku 1.6 ram 1GB.
<spontaniczny> razem z compizem?
<winter> nom a jaka grafika
<winter> bry
<spontaniczny> hmmm geforce 6100 mam
<spontaniczny> nie wiem jaka jest specyfkacja.
<winter> poleci, stery najnowsze obsugują
<winter> obsługują*
<PoKrAk> qwa poje ******* komp zamiast 2 gb ramu widzi 1,5 :/
<winter> PoKrAk: a masz integrę?
<spontaniczny> winter: wcześniej coś musiałem popieprzyć- ew niezainstalować sterów bo nawet ubu z lxde-desktop mi się ścninał
<winter> spontaniczny: a xorg.conf miałeś?
<PoKrAk> winter tak ale wyłączona grafa jest
<winter> PoKrAk: może nie jest ;-)
<PoKrAk> qwa wlasnie sptrawdzałem i jest
<winter> hm
<winter> dziwne
<swistak35> winter: hm, a co ma do tego integra? z ciekawości pytam, bo też mam
<spontaniczny> winter: tak, ale ja w ogóle coś mam z tą kartą. na Debianie nie mogłem zmienić rozdzielczości na wyższą niż 800x600
<winter> swistak35: integra pracuje zazwyczaj na pamięci ram kompa "zabierając" określoną ilość
<swistak35> a to skubana...
<PoKrAk> spontaniczny: jak juz wynalzakami sie bawic to chociaz opartymi na czyms normalnym
<winter> także jak ustawisz integrze 256mb a masz 2gb to będziesz miał 2gb - 256
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk: co sugerujesz?
<PoKrAk> spontaniczny: elive opengeu pinguyos
<PoKrAk> winter: dupa kosc ramu dygnieta i to 1GB :/
<winter> buu
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk: i tak nie rozumiem co mają te distro do moich problemów z kartą.
<PoKrAk> spontaniczny: twoj problem z karta toakurat brak wiedzy
<PoKrAk> winter wczesniej napisał brak xorg.conf
 * winter ogląda reksia na yt
 * PoKrAk reanimuje kompa z windowsem
<PoKrAk> buu 2 gb ram zamiast 3 :/
<spontaniczny> no i już się wysrał arch
<PoKrAk> to było do przewidzenia
<spontaniczny> xsy się posypały.
<swistak35> no i dobra, zainstaluj teraz coś prostszego i korzystaj z komputera
<PoKrAk> debian + e17 lub ubu + e17 albo odrazu dedykowany pinguyos e17
<swistak35> ^^, 'xsy się posypały' fajnie brzmi
<swistak35> mniej więcej tak jak "komputer mi nie działa", co mam robić? : P
<PoKrAk> spontaniczny: X -configure i po problemie
<PoKrAk> qna czyzby wiecej kosci był sypnietych :/
<spontaniczny> swistak35: coś łatwiejszego. Np?
<swistak35> jakiś moonos
<spontaniczny> hmm gdzieś mam debiana 6
<swistak35> no, nie wiem czy debian aż tak dużo prostszy od archa, skoro w archu ci się ixy wysypały
<spontaniczny> to jade z tym ubu 10.10
<swistak35> a jak będzie ci muliło, to spróbuj moonosa
<spontaniczny> o jeszce gdziesmam sabayona ale on ma te dwa managery aplikacji i tez mi sie posypal.
<spontaniczny> no i też mulil.
<PoKrAk> wiem wiem wiem jakie distro bedzie ok
<PoKrAk> dos 6.22 + windows 3.11
<spontaniczny> koleny ...
<spontaniczny> jakbym chciał windołze to bym sobie zainstalował
<PoKrAk> nie ogarniasz tematu wiec chyba tylko to zosta ło "P
<Wizard> elive ftw!
<winter> ee tam
<PoKrAk> jeno z elive trza klucz zdobyc
<spontaniczny> Wrrr. znów mam jakaś paskudną rodzielczość.
<spontaniczny> I mam taki sam problem jak na debianie.
<spontaniczny> max rozdzielczość w tym wypadku 640xcośtam
<qermit> spontaniczny: jaka karta grafiszna?
<spontaniczny> Geforce 6100
<termi> witam
<termi> qermit: :)
<spontaniczny> qermit: dasz radę cos na to poradzić?
<Skrzyp> Re
<winter> eR
<Skrzyp> hej winteR
<winter> cz
<termi> witam cie Skrzyp :)
<Skrzyp> Ktoś się zna na CSS?
<Skrzyp> Chcę sobie przerobić trochu motyw na joggerze, ale nie bardzo wiem, jak się do tego zabrać
<PoKrAk> spontaniczny: wygeneruj plik konfiguracyjny x`ów
<jacekowski> ha, facebook juz jest wiekszy od NK
<jacekowski> w polsce
<Skrzyp> haha!
<Skrzyp> łinner
 * Skrzyp właśnie pisze na joggera, dopiero co założył i szuka kogoś kto ma, żeby się spytać co i jak
<jacekowski> jogger jest platny
<Skrzyp> jacekowski: jaki tam płatny
<Skrzyp> raz trzeba wysłać tylko aktywacyjnego za 3,66
<Skrzyp> szkoda Ci?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> sa darmowe alternatywy
<Skrzyp> wiem
<Skrzyp> ale każdy woli inaczej
<spontaniczny> Re
<spontaniczny> jacekowski: polecam wordpress.com
<Skrzyp> e tam
<Skrzyp> hej spontaniczny
 * spontaniczny po wielu próbach wrócił do Ubuntu
<swistak35> Skrzyp: pisz na blipie, tam jest sporo ludzi z joggera
<spontaniczny> twitter lepszy
<Skrzyp> mam twittera
<swistak35> Skrzyp: nick?
<Skrzyp> a jest jakis integrator twitter <-> blip?
<swistak35> jest
<Skrzyp> swistak35: Skrzypu
<Skrzyp> a to sobie wrzucę, jak się nazywa?
<swistak35> na blipie, autoryzujesz twittera i wszystko co napiszesz na którymkolwiek z tych dwóch pojawia się na obu
<Skrzyp> Z twittera korzystam, bo można go wrzucać przez komórkę
<Skrzyp> A
<swistak35> Skrzyp: nijak się nie nazywa, jest na blipie w ustawieniach
<spontaniczny> blipa też można.
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: dodajesz  do listy kontaktów gg (jabbera też chyba można) i to co mu napiszesz pojawi się na blipie
<swistak35> tylko blip nie ma swojej aplikacji na symbiana, za to twitter ma świetną : )
<swistak35> spontaniczny: o, to też fajne ; ) tak, z jabbera sam korzystam i działa świetnie
<swistak35> + przychodzą ci wiadomości innych na jabbera
 * Skrzyp wrzuca przez Snaptu
<Skrzyp> Mam Facebooka, Twittera i RSS w jednym miejscu
<spontaniczny> parlingo chyba też daje takie możliwości
<Skrzyp> Parlingo mam, ale ssie
<Skrzyp> na 128x160 ucina mi krańce wiadomości
<Skrzyp> BombusMod'a mam do jabbera
<swistak35> Facebook, stfu.
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: jak jest w javie to możesz sobie ustawić rozdzielczość.
<Skrzyp> Ake ja mam w telu 128x160 :'(
<spontaniczny> ja wiem. ale możesz sobie pozmieniać pare linijek w kodze,
<spontaniczny> kodzie*
<spontaniczny> Ja tak swego czasu  w KP500 zmieniałęm rozdzielczosć/usuwałem konsolę/ usuwaem pasek stanu.
<Skrzyp> Jak rozpakuję to nie spakuję z powrotem
 * spontaniczny poszedł na pocztę
<Skrzyp> spontaniczny niech używa maili
<rulersucker> hi
<rulersucker> mam problem
<rulersucker> scrobblowanie w Miro
<rulersucker> jakis pomysl?
 * Skrzyp nie wie co to 'scrobblowanie' i nigdy nie używał Miro
<rulersucker> scrobblowanie to takie coś w last.fm
<rulersucker> że podgląda, czego słuchasz i zapisuje to w profilu w last.fm jak wysluchasz ponad 50% utworu
<rulersucker> wiem, że w rhythmboxie jest
<rulersucker> e tam
<rulersucker> uzyje rhythmboxa
<rulersucker> idę ssać linijkę
<Skrzyp> swistak35: ping
<Skrzyp> swistak35: można zintegrować joggera, żeby dawał excerpty na Twittera?
<swistak35> Skrzyp: nie wiem, nie korzystam z Joggera
<swistak35> wiem, że Jogger ma jakąś integrację (nawet sporą chyba) z jabberem, ale o twitterze nic nie wiem
<Skrzyp> swistak35: No ba, jabberem się pisze posty na Joggera, nie czaisz nazwy?
 * Skrzyp zasadził 1st post na joggerze
<swistak35> o, sporo linków, przejrzę sobie
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Skrzyp> Większość twoje
<swistak35> : P
<swistak35> wpisując linki bez http://
<swistak35> masz takie efekt a nie inny : P
<Skrzyp> CO!?
<Skrzyp> O KUR...A!
<swistak35> s/takie/taki/
<swistak35> ^^
<swistak35> a, co do gizmodo, to ten serwis, na który ostatnio atak był z 4chana i wykradli hasła?
<swistak35> tzn. jeden z tych serwisów
<Skrzyp> Tsa
<swistak35> paranoja jakaś z tym 42
<swistak35> nawet w railsach jest specjalna metoda do wywołania 42 elementu tablicy ; d
<jacekowski> spontaniczny: wordpress ssie
<jacekowski> twitter jest ograniczony
<ArBuz2o0o> Je015bli macie konto na demotywatorach to zag0142osujcie w miare mo017cliwo015bci na 3 pierwsze demoty w konkursie. Pozdro! http://www.demotywatory.pl/user/ArBuz2o0o
<spontaniczny> Jakie kodowanie xD
<en0x> wyje...ne
<spontaniczny> ;> ?
<en0x> 15:36      spontaniczny > Jakie kodowanie xD
<spontaniczny> no koleś miał ISO chyba
<en0x> nie wyspalem sie :S
<spontaniczny> wspieram.
<PoKrAk> qwa na ubuntu+1 ciezko sie z nimi gada :/
<ntat> Jaka jest strona, na której można umieścić kod źrdłowy? Coś jak imageshack dla zdjęć
<jacekowski> pastebin.com
<ntat> dzięki
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak nie tunele ssh to co, vpn czy poprobowac najsampierw sockety?
<trabbit> witam
<trabbit> mam taki problem: obok XP miałem zainstalowane ubuntu ale musiałem zlikwidować to ubuntu. po usunięciu partycji z linuxem nie startuje XP, "nie może znaleźć" GRUBA. da sie to jakos naprawić czy musze od nowa XP instalować?
<77CAAH13I> a moze wywaliles /dev/sda?
<77CAAH13I> :P
<ntat> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=122971
<jacekowski> trabbit: da sie naprawic
<jacekowski> trabbit: odpal plyte z windowsem i w konsoli odzyskiwania wpisz fixboot i fixmbr
<trabbit> jacekowski: ok bede próbował
<Dreadlish> elo
<spontaniczny> Re
<ranestwen> Siemano ;d
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> trzeba się polskim pomartwić
<Dreadlish> zw
<trabbit> jacekowski: działa pięknie, wielkie dzięki
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> split na linii
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: poczytaj sobie to http://gynvael.coldwind.pl/?id=366
<jacekowski> Ranestwe1: a moze ty
<jacekowski> ja sie gubie
<jacekowski> czy wy jestescie jedna i ta sama osoba czy nie
<Ranestwe1> Nie :DDD
<jacekowski> Ranestwe1: to ty se poczytaj http://gynvael.coldwind.pl/?id=366
<Ranestwe1> Ja to ten idiota co ci spamuje na gg a ty nigdy nei odpisujesz
<Ranestwe1> ; d
<jacekowski> wiem
<jacekowski> poczytaj sobie
<Ranestwe1> k
<_dead_> witam
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ja to ten idiota który nawet nie wie kto ty jesteś
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: wczorejszy wpis gynvaela xd
<Dreadlish> przeczytalem ino
<Ranestwe1> Dreadlish: poinstruujesz zaraz na gg
<Ranestwe1> co i jak z tc na windzie zrobic?
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> tc na windzie
<Dreadlish> instalujesz
<Dreadlish> masz kreator
<Dreadlish> i bangla
<Ranestwe1> a to lajt
<Ranestwe1> tylko na linuxie jak zwykle trzeba ogarniac w 1000%
<Ranestwe1> x d
<jacekowski> tc?
<Ranestwe1> true crypt
<ntat> Jakie macie temperatury na procesorze (na Linuksie) gdy komputer nie jest obciążony?
<airells> ntat niskie
<ntat> Ja mam 53 na początku a potem, jak komputer trochę pochodzi wskakuje na jakieś 62
<ntat> trochę dużo jak na samego IRC`a czy Kadu
<airells> wszystko zalezy od typu procesora, ktorego oczywiscie nie podales
<ntat> przy czym bardzo małe obciążenie procesora jest
<ntat> Celeron M 1,6GHz
<airells> wazne jest tez chlodzenie jakie masz rozumiesz?
<airells> Celeron M 1.6 GHz to slaba jednostka
<ntat> słaba, nie słaba ale niepotrzebnie się grzeje
<ntat> gdzie pod Windowsem jest ok 15 stopni
<Dreadlish> paste weź pan zmień
<ntat> Dreadlish, :|
<airells> 15 stopni? to niziutka
<Dreadlish> ale nie no
<ntat> Dreadlish, na Windowsie jest ok, to raczej nie wina pasty
<Dreadlish> poprostu poobserwuj co ci wywala ps
<Dreadlish> co używa procka tyle
<airells> jaki to model laptopa?
<Dreadlish> a jak nie używa to zobacz czy nie masz gdzieś regulacji prędkości wiatraków
<ntat> 3-7% to nie duże zużycie, jak na taką temperaturę
<ntat> Toshiba a100-20cośtam:)
<Dreadlish> no to weź posprawdzaj czy nie masz gdzieś regulacji wiatraków
<Dreadlish> heh
<ntat> Nie mam
<Dreadlish> ta taka z dwoma wielkimi turbinami co huczą na dole
<airells> na pewno masz 15 stopni przy normalnej pracy na windows?
<ntat> A poza tym pod WIndą mniej wyją
<Dreadlish> albo coś poprostu wingroza kłamie
<ntat> airborn, przy starcie, potem podchodzi pod max 30
<ntat> airborn, a Ty jaką masz standardowo temperaturę?
<ntat> airborn,  pod Linuksem
<Dreadlish> temp1:       +72.0°C  (crit = +102.0°C)    - u mnie to jest standard
<Dreadlish> pod wszystkim
<ntat> łe, to czym ja się przejmuję...
<airells> 30 to niska temperatura takze
<ntat> Choć to trochę dziwne mi się wydaje;]
<Dreadlish> to jest atom n450
<Dreadlish> c2d 2x2 ma 50 normalnie
<Dreadlish> też w łapcaku
<ntat> Teraz mam temp1:       +59.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<Dreadlish> panie to czym się pan martwisz?
<Dreadlish> u mojego kolegi przy normalnym użytkowaniu dochodziły do +105*
<Dreadlish> i działał przez 2 miesiące
<Dreadlish> potem paste zmienił
<Dreadlish> i spadło do +60*
<ntat> to ciekawe jaki miał critic temp?
<ntat> że mu się nie wyłączał komp
<Dreadlish> critic miał +120*C
<Dreadlish> ale to był hp
<Dreadlish> i oni potem mieli problem
<Dreadlish> na gwarancji był miesiąc
<ntat> ;]
<Dreadlish> oddali mu kasę za to że niedorobili laptopa
<ntat> Ciekawe cyz można zmienić critic na inną
<airells> ciekawe jest te 30 stopni na windowsie dalej
<Dreadlish> i wysłali drugiego
<Dreadlish> tylko dysk przełożyli i pamięci
<ntat> airborn, 30 dlatego wydaje mi się że na Linuksie jest trochę wysoka+wiatrak cały czas chodzi
<Dreadlish> athlon 2000+ 1,66 niekręcony, boxowy wiatrak bez pasty - +33*C w idlu
<ntat> co prawda na "pierwszym" biegu ale zawsze
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> gardło mnie boli
<airells> wedlug mnie w idlu powinien miec ten laptop kolo 50
<Dreadlish> serwis łel kam tu że tak powiem
<ntat> Jakie jest polecenie, żeby uruchomiony w terminalu program przerzucić w tło, tak żeby można było wyjść z terminala?
<Dreadlish> a w screenie nie idzie odpalić?
<Ranestwe1> da sie dodac to do a utostartu?:
<Ranestwe1> suo modprobe -r pcspkr
<Ranestwe1> bo mi gto gowno kiedys uszy rozsadzi
<Dreadlish> do /etc/modules
<Dreadlish> albo czkeaj
<Ranestwe1> ale be zsudo to nei dziala
<Dreadlish> do /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Dreadlish> dodaj blacklist pcspkr
<Ranestwe1> blacklist amd76x_edac
<Ranestwe1> blacklist pcspkr
<Ranestwe1> tak no nie?
<Dreadlish> ta
<airells> ntat  bg, & ?
<Dreadlish> airells: ntat wyszedł
 * Mat_Matan gra w AudioSurf
<Dreadlish> mam takie ino pytanie
<Dreadlish> miał ktoś taki problem
<Dreadlish> że jak przy compizie przy działaniu niektórych wtyczek np. przy obracaniu kostką ściemniał się ekran?
<kklimonda1> o, noym humble indian bundle
<kklimonda1> indie*
<kklimonda1> ech
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dreadlish> dobra naprawiłem sobie
<Dreadlish> translate.google.com i google
<Dreadlish> i pomogło
<szymon_g> witam
<tomek_> to akurat kamil
<ari-tczew> kklimonda1: jesteś?
<kklimonda1> ari-tczew: tak
<ari-tczew> kklimonda1: właśnie piszę na PM gtriderxc , który tłumaczy software-center
<ari-tczew> i są do omówienia pewne problemy
<ari-tczew> kklimonda1: tłumaczysz coś co jakiś czas na launchpad?
<kklimonda1> ari-tczew: nie
<gtriderxc> ja już je przetłumaczyłem
<gtriderxc> tj doszło tam dwieście nowych stringów teraz na dniach ale zostało mi z nich jeszcze z 70 takze jutro je zneutralizuję
<ari-tczew> kklimonda1: problem jest w tym, że ktoś musi zatwierdzać tłumaczenia i nie bardzo jest to skoordynowane
<ari-tczew> myślę, żeby wysłać normalnie oficjalnego maila na listmail
<spontaniczny> jak sie nazywa tacka systemowa w gnome w  ubu ?
<kklimonda1> ari-tczew: wyślij, dodaj do CC dominikowski@gmail.com który jest adminem ~ubuntu-l10n-pl
<Enlik> spontaniczny: obszar powiadamiania, chyba
<Enlik> A w Ubuntu... to nie ma (?)
<kklimonda1> ari-tczew: ogólnie jak ktoś chce tłumaczyć coś więcej to powinien starać się o to by do tego teamu się dostać.
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> łatwo napisać
<gtriderxc> a jak to zrobić??
<gtriderxc> bo ja przez to przeszedłem
<gtriderxc> i zostałem potraktowany jakbym miał w czymś przeszkodzić komuś
<kklimonda1> gtriderxc: napisać zapewne na ubuntu-pl-l10n@lists.ubuntu.com - nie znam dokładnej procedury, tłumaczenia to nie moja broszka.
<kklimonda1> tzn.?
<gtriderxc> :) napisałem kilka maila w dwóch językach
<gtriderxc> nigdy ne dostalem odpowiedzi
<gtriderxc> i jakos sobie w koncu poradziłem
<Guest60816> ciekawe - widzę, że jesteś w ~ubuntu-l10n-pl - i dalej musi ktoś twoje tłumaczenia akceptować? do software-center czy do wszystkiego z ubuntu?
<Guest60816> hmm
<spontaniczny> To się w Windowsie bodajże TRAY nazywa
<gtriderxc> ale co mnie to kosztowalo czasu i zastanawialnia sie czy to co robię ma sens
<gtriderxc> ok, teraz juz nie mam JA problemu
<kklimonda> spontaniczny: nie, też się nazywa notification area
<gtriderxc> ale chodzi mi o to co spotyka standardowego czlowieka, który chce wspomóc tłumaczenia
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: to jest ogólny problem pod tytułem "nikt nie ma czasu porządnie się zorganizować"
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: co uważasz, że można by było zrobić by lepiej to działało?
<gtriderxc> jeśli ktoś podaje maila do kontaktu, to mógłby chociaż odpisac: nie mam czasu albo daj sobie facet spokoj
<spontaniczny> kklimonda: hmm to nie to.
<kklimonda> a na ubuntu-pl-l10n@lists.ubuntu.com też nie odpowiadają?
<Enlik> Hmm, z tłumaczeniem E17 nie było żadnego problemu z ich strony... lekko sugerując
<kklimonda> spontaniczny: w Windowsie to to samo
<gtriderxc> nie
<gtriderxc> nie dostałem nidgy odpowiedzi
<kklimonda> spontaniczny: tray to nieoficjalna nazwa notification area
<kklimonda> może dlatego, że ten email wygląda na zły
<gtriderxc> proponuję dociążyć Tomka Dominikowskiego, jeśli nie ma czasu odpowiadac na maile
<gtriderxc> :)słodko:)
<kklimonda> na ubuntu-pl-l10n@lists.ubuntu.com też słałeś? ;)
<Enlik> s/z ich strony/ze strony ludzie od e17/
<kklimonda> nie no - domyślam się, że tamten jest po prostu aliasem na ten drugi
<gtriderxc> na wszystkie możliwem jakie moglem znalezc
<kklimonda> ale i tak wygląda to trochę na bałagan
<spontaniczny> kklimonda: dodaje to na panel i nie działa ...
<gtriderxc> bo jak juz zrobilem 1000 stringów i widzialem ze nikt ich nie przegląda, to zacząłem sie zastanawaic czy to co robię ma sens
<gtriderxc> i nikt nie potrafił mi udzielic odpowiedzi
<gtriderxc> dopoki nie dorwałem TomasazD
<gtriderxc> *TomaszaD na IRCu
<gtriderxc> Tomek napisał mi, ze nie ma czasu odpowiadac na maile i ze nie spodobal mu sie moj jezyk angielski w napisanym mailu
<gtriderxc> ale tak nie powinno byc
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: się napisze maila jakiegoś (:
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: ciężko jest jakoś się ustosunkować, bo nie widzę żadnych twoich maili na liście ubuntu-l10n-pl.
<gtriderxc> pisałem je nie póxniej niz we wrzesniu. trzeba szukac od wrzesnia wstecz
<kklimonda> jedyne co znalazłem to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-pl-l10n/2010-August/000997.html
<kklimonda> może patrzę w złym miejscu
<gtriderxc> no nie wazne. w kazdym razie jedynym sposobem na kontakt z kimkolwiek przy tłumaczeniach jest TomaszD na IRCu, a ja nie mogę siedziec na ircu 24h/7 i czekac na Tomka jesli czegos nie wiem!
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: no ale teraz, jak już jesteś częścią grupy to następni będą mieli łatwiej bo będziesz odpisywał na pocztę wysyłaną na kontakt grupy.
<gtriderxc> fajnie wiedzieć:)
<kklimonda> no, tak mogę tylko zakładać.
<gtriderxc> o tym tez nie wiedziałem
<kklimonda> powinieneś się zapisać na https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-pl-l10n
<gtriderxc> generalnie mało wiem, bo pierwszy raz ktos poswieca mi od ponad pol roku troche czasu
<gtriderxc> zrobione, dzięki
<gtriderxc> czy 11.04 jest juz w miarę stabilne, czy lepiej instalowac tylko na virtualnej??
<gtriderxc> tzn wiem co to wersja alfa, ale czy w miarę działa??
<yoshi314> podejrzewam ze nikt nie probowal
<gtriderxc> no to najpierw wirtualna pojdzie na wszelki wypadek
<yoshi314> na wirtualnej bedzie inaczej niz na prawdziwym sprzecie, glownie ze wzgledu na inny sterownik video. ale nie tylko
<Mat_Matan> ok
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: instaluj w vm
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: jest stabilne, ale zależy to od definicji stabilności jakiej używasz ;)
<gtriderxc> czy bedzie dzialala przeglądarka, KAdu i irc:)
<kklimonda> (dla mnie na przykład system przestaje być stabilny dopiero gdy nie mogę odpalić emacsa i terminala ;) )
<gtriderxc> :)
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: wszystko powinno działać ale nikt nie może zagwarantować, że za chwilę ktoś inny nie przyjdzie i czegoś nie popsuje
<gtriderxc> ok rozumiem:)
<yoshi314> inaczej, mozesz byc pewien ze ktos przyjdzie i cos popsuje
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: złap mnie pod koniec tygodnia to się wymyśli coś z tym mailem do włodarzy Ubuntu
<gtriderxc> ok. ale generalnie jesli chodzi o kontakt to teraz po dopisaniu sie do listy dyskusyjnej jest troche lepiej
<gtriderxc> szkoda tylko, ze nikt mi tego nie powiedzial na samym początku, to byłbym juz duzo dalej
<gtriderxc> i chyba w tym jest problem
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: do kogo chcesz pisać maila, i w jakiej sprawie?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: o problemach typowego tłumacza. chyba, że wszystko się wyjaśniło, gtriderxc?
<jacekowski> uczyc sie angielskiego
<gtriderxc> oprócz tego, że każdy nowy, jeśli napisze na adres gmailowy TomkaD, nigdy nie otrzyma odpowiedzi
<pechowiec> o/
<gtriderxc> ale to juz chyba jest do obgadania z Tomkiem, bo nieładnie komuś robić za plecami
 * pechowiec kompiluje chromium od 2,5h ;/
<gtriderxc> do tłumaczeń wcale nie trzeba znać angielskiego az tak dobrze
<gtriderxc> to nie są jakieś zaawansowane, wielokrotnie złożone zdania
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: gtriderxc: na to, tak naprawdę, nie znajdziemy rozwiązania bo to nie jest problem, że ktoś coś robi źle, albo, że po prostu działa na szkodę. Prawdziwym problemem jest to, że nie ma dość ludzi a ci, którzy już są, nie mają czasu. I to się nie zmienia praktycznie od lat.
<gtriderxc> tam trzeba bardziej myśleć niz mieć FCE
<gtriderxc> no nic pogadam jeszcze z Tomkiem
<gtriderxc> moze po Centrum mnie polubiał trochę bardziej i zechce rozmawiać:)
<gonz0> Witam. Po zainstalowaniu "xautoclick 0.30" mój LewyPrzyciskMyszy przestał działać na pulpicie. Odinstalowałem już to, ale problem nadal występuje, jakieś pomysły?
<gonz0> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/forumdisplay.php?f=145 problem dokładniej opisałem tutaj.
<ntat> może spróbuj xorgconf
<pechowiec> wklej jakies logi z xorga
<gonz0> tzn?
<gonz0> gdzie znajde te logi?
<pechowiec> /var/log/Xorg.costam.log
<gonz0> momencik
<gonz0> gdzie mam to wkleić? chyba nie tutaj :p
<pechowiec> wklej.org
<gonz0> wkleje na paste.ubuntu
<gonz0> sekundka
<gonz0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543770/
<gonz0> najdziwniejsze jest to, że po paru minutach działania systemu, nagle wszystko działa -.-
<pechowiec> a dmesg?
<gonz0> ? (sorry jestem noobem)
<gonz0> ok wygooglowałem że to jakaś komenda
<gonz0> konsoli
<gonz0> moment
<pechowiec> zastanowiło mnie to... Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse: a potem Macintosh mouse button emulation tak jakby 2 myszki czy co...
<gonz0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543772/ - nie wiem czy sie wszystko skopiowało, bo bardzo dużo tego wypluło
<gonz0> możliwe że ten xautoclick ustawił jakąś inną mychę
<gonz0> bo ten program generalnie miał klikać lpm, za mnie.
<gonz0> rebootnołem system i się okazało że sie popsuło.
<pechowiec> a spróbuj przeinstalować nanowo xorga
<gonz0> ehh
<gonz0> no spróbuje xD
<gonz0> ale najpierw spróbuję xorgconf
<ntat> ;)
<pechowiec> 0.262342] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input2 ...
<gonz0> ?
<pechowiec> gonz0: ls /devices/virtual/input/input2 zwraca cos?
<bt4> witam
<pechowiec> zastanaiwa mnie ta linia
<pechowiec> gonz0: albo ls /dev/virtual/input/input2 zwraca cos?
<gonz0> ls: nie ma dostępu do /devices/virtual/input/input2: No such file or directory
<gonz0> sor
<gonz0> moment xD
<gonz0> nic
<gonz0> ls: nie ma dostępu do /dev/virtual/input/input2: No such file or directory
<pechowiec> z roota pisałeś?
<gonz0> ta
<gonz0> sudo ls /dev/virtual/input/input2
<pechowiec> a zrob tak... reboot i wpisz to samo i sprawdź czy jest a potem wpisz to jak lpm zacznie działać
<pechowiec> z tym, że input/input*
<pechowiec> a nie input2
<gonz0> no ok
<gonz0> to zw ;)
<szymon_g> .seen rau
<szymon_g> `seen rau
<Przekliniak> szymon_g: rau was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 5 days, 20 hours, 21 minutes, and 17 seconds ago: <rau> czesc
<gonz0> dupa, nic nie wypluwa to /dev/virtual/input/input*
<szymon_g> zegnam
<gonz0> spróbuje dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pechowiec> hm... sam nie wiem... napisz konfiguracje xorga i git
<gonz0> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gonz0> nic mi nie wypluwa, coś źle robie?
<lotharek> hm
<pechowiec> a okineko masz wystarczająco duże?
<lotharek> brasero nie obsługuje płyt DL?
<pechowiec> `g brasero DL
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: Bug #202206 in brasero (Ubuntu): “Brasero cannot burn double layer ...: <https://launchpad.net/bugs/202206>
<gonz0> w jakim sensie duze? xD
<pechowiec> solved
<lotharek> pechowiec: hm, nie znam funkcji tego bota, dzięki ;-)
<pechowiec> gonz0: bo kiedys to wywalalało pare pytani i trzebabylo miec okienko ilestam na ilestam
<pechowiec> zrob na caly ekran to wystarczy :)
<pechowiec> `fight gentoo ubuntu
<gonz0> lipa
<gonz0> nie dziala
<pechowiec> gonz0: ale nic nie wyświetla?
<gonz0> nic kompletnie
<gonz0> pod spodem wyskakue mi nowa linia
<pechowiec> dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg --verbose
<pechowiec> i czekaj
<gonz0> unknown option verbose
<gonz0> chyba po prostu przeinstaluje xorga bo to jakaś kompletna farsa jest w tym momencie. wszystko na raz sie zesralo.
<gonz0> FAIL. Usunąłem xorga i zainstalowalem jeszcze raz i dupa. Nadal nie działa LPM po reboocie.
<pechowiec> X -configure
<dweller> kup nowa myszkę
<gonz0> Fatal server error:
<gonz0> Server is already active for display 0
<gonz0> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<gonz0> 	and start again.
<gonz0> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<gonz0> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<gonz0>  for help.
<gonz0>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<gonz0> a może da się jakoś ustalić czy przypadkiem nie zostało coś po tym xautoclick?
<gonz0> albo co takiego to gówno wprowadziło do systemu
<pechowiec> apt-get autoclean spróbuj
<pechowiec> albo autoremove
<gonz0> coś tam usunelo....
<gonz0> nadal to samo.
<jacekowski> jak instalowales tego pierdolnika?
<gonz0> xautoclick?
<gonz0> kompilowałem
<gonz0> i install
<pechowiec> *facepalm
<pechowiec> sudo make instal?
<gonz0> ta
<pechowiec> -.-
<jacekowski> no to sudo make uninstall teraz zrob
<gonz0> zrobiłem już dawno.
<gonz0> pierwsza rzecz którą zrobiłem jak zobaczyłem ze sie robi syf
<jacekowski> ogladam zrodla tego
<jacekowski> i to nie jest problem z tym
<jacekowski> to problem z mysza
 * pechowiec leci
<gonz0> ze nie dziala na poczatku zaraz po starcie systemu i tylko na desktopie, a na pasku juz tak?
<gonz0> mozliwe ze faktycznie nie jest to wina tego xautoclick
<gonz0> ale niedlugo po instalacji tego zaczalem miec problemy, dlatego powiazalem te dwa fakty
<matrejek> powitac
<spontaniczny> pWrrr... czemu te ubuntu tyle je?
<gonz0> bo robin hood! HŁE HŁE HŁE.
<spontaniczny> Miał ktoś z was moze siduxa?
<spontaniczny> a widze ze to upadło
<stig__> Witam, panowie :) napisałem sobie programik który używa biblioteki expect w owym programiku otiweram sobie mc kompiluje odpalam programik a on odpala mc w procesach widać, że jest odpalone mc
<karmel> spontaniczny: nic ciekawego
<karmel> spontaniczny: no i?
<stig__> ale teraz chciałbym sobie wizualnie zobaczyc że jest ono odpalone, zna ktoś sposób w jaki to mogę zrobić?
<karmel> nie lapie pytania specjalnie
<stig__> expect to takie cudo które emuluje powłokę
<stig__> no i ja w swoim programie odpalam sobie poprzez funkcję biblioteki expect
<stig__> rożne programy
<stig__> i chciałbym jakoś podejrzeć działanie tych programów które wywołał mój program
<stig__> :)
<karmel> nie ma ktos paczki ekg2 z unicodem skompiowanej?
<Szatan> karmel: pod debca?
<karmel> Szatan: no, debca, ubuntu - jeden wuj w suie
<Szatan> karmel: pamiętam że debian miał w repo ekg2
<lotharek> grrr
<lotharek> nagrywaliście kiedys dvd dl pod ubuntu?
<Szatan> lotharek: k3b umie
<Szatan> karmel: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/ekg2 5,40 zł 4 me
<karmel> Szatan: juzem wygooglal :p wlasnie walcze z zaleznosciami :p
<spontaniczny> Szatan: co ty za piwo pijesz?
<Szatan> spontaniczny: gorzej, wódkę :D
<spontaniczny> wódke za 5.40 ?
<Szatan> spontaniczny: 4 x 5,40 = 21,60 zł :D
<spontaniczny> ja kiedyś taka wodkę za 8zł piłem.
<bt4> spontaniczny, to chyba jakiś spirytus ;)
<spontaniczny> bt4: nie wódka 20% xD
<spontaniczny> Barmańska się nazywa
<bt4> nie słyszałem o takiej :P
<spontaniczny> a w lidlu jest Raminoff 0,7 17% za 10.99
<spontaniczny> o smaku czerwonej pomarańczy
<NightWish`> bry
<karmel> uh, mieszanie paczek experimentala z ubuntu jest cudowne :P
<bt4> bry
<shpaq> well, korzystanie z ubuntu jest 'cudowne'
<NightWish`> shpaq: wiemy o tym
<Wizard> cześć, dziwki
<shpaq> cześć chuju
<Wizard> no, jeden przynajmniej umie odpowiadać
<qermit> czesc alfonsie
<Wizard> o, dwóch
<Wizard> pany, powiedzta mi jedną rzecz
<Wizard> bo wy się znata
<Wizard> da się w gentoo zrobić jajko tak, żeby nie mieć udeva?
<Wizard> i co na to hale i inne dziwactwa?
<qermit> da sie
<qermit> Wizard: właściwie to nie trzeba rekompilować jądra
<Wizard> trzeba po prostu udeva wyłączyć?
<qermit> wystarcz w conf.d/rc czy tam rc.conf ustawić by dev było statyczne
<Wizard> oo, chyba się nawrócę na gentoo
<qermit> nie rób tego
<foreste> ciekawe jak uzyc pamieci od gpu w systemie ;d
<foreste> jako np swap :P
<qermit> foreste: a na kij
<foreste> producenci mogli taki program (sterownik zrobic :P
<foreste> a poco 1 gb lezy na karcie jak to mozna uzyc :P
<foreste> nie kazdy uzywa odrazu 1gb na sama grafike ;P
<foreste> http://translate.google.pl/translate?hl=pl&langpair=en%7Cpl&u=http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Using_Graphics_Card_Memory_as_Swap
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/296ahfx> (at translate.google.pl)
<foreste> lol jest tutek jak swap z graficznej ram zrobic swap :P
<foreste> w geento ;P
<foreste> ja tam mam 250mb ;P
<foreste> ram gpu
<foreste> chyba w ddr2 :P
<Cent> cześć
<jacekowski> foreste: ram na grafice jest znacznie wolniejszy
<jacekowski> foreste: tzn. czasy dostepu bylyby liczone w tysiacach cykli
<jacekowski> wiec swap na ramie grafiki to najlepsze rozwiazanie
<jacekowski> ale ma jeden problem, to ram karty graficznej i karta graficzna moze robic sobie z nim co chce
<jacekowski> i moze sie okazac ze popisala ci po twoim swapie
<kklimonda> jacekowski: da się ograniczyć zakres pamięci dostępny dla karty
<jacekowski> kklimonda: nie da
<jacekowski> mozna xorga poprosic zeby nie uzywal wiecej niz x
<jacekowski> ale to jest pamiec karty
<jacekowski> i karta moze robic sobie z nia co chce
<foreste> http://translate.google.pl/translate?hl=pl&langpair=en%7Cpl&u=http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Using_Graphics_Card_Memory_as_Swap
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/296ahfx> (at translate.google.pl)
<foreste> jacekowski:
<foreste> czytaj
<jacekowski> no znam to
<jacekowski> to ze takie cos istnieje
<jacekowski> nie oznacza ze karta nie bedzie uzywala swojej pamieci
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza jak bedzie potrzebowala
<jacekowski> bo normalnie sie karta stara trzymac mniejszych adresow
<jacekowski> ale zacznie sie robic ciasniej
<jacekowski> to poleci
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-15
<Azaris> uszanowanko
<Azaris> co tam słychać w wielkin świecie lanu i biznesu?
<NightWish`> praca...
<Azaris> hehh siemanko :) ja szukam wlasnie
<Azaris> i sobie psiocze na open offica akurat
<Azaris> bo co za pomysl mi do glowy wpadnie to w tym programie sie tego nie da
<Azaris> na przyklad mialo byc osobne dlo na stron pazystych i nieparzystych
<Azaris> a tu sie nie da :P nie wspominajac o tym ze poza marginesami strony to juz nic nie moze byc, a zwlaszcza fla
<Azaris> hehh no i wypelnienie gradientem i takie tam
<Azaris> NightWish: a gdie pracujesz, znaczy co robisz czym sie zajmujesz?
<Azaris> tak z ciekawosci
<NightWish`> Azaris: dla strony internetowej pracuje
<kklimonda> płacą jej za przeglądanie sprośnych zdjęć ;}
<NightWish`> ta jezd
<NightWish`> adminuje redtube.com
<Azaris> hehe tez bym chcial
<Azaris> a w sumie to wystarczy mi ze moge wpisac redtube w pasku adresu :P
<NightWish`> :D
<NightWish`> kklimonda: !
<NightWish`> co lychac samcu?
<NightWish`> dawno mnie nie wykopales
<kklimonda> NightWish`: właśnie patrzę na kawałek kodu który napisałem ostatnio i oczom nie wierzę ;)
<kklimonda> NightWish`: no bo jesteś jakaś taka grzeczna
<kklimonda> NightWish`: ale jak chcesz to dla ciebie założę glany :P
<NightWish`> dajesz ;d
<kklimonda> NightWish`: a czemu ty o tej porze pracujesz? nie lepiej jakoś wcześniej to robić? czy po prostu apogeum głupoty na demotach nastaje po północy?
<NightWish`> spalam od 14 do 20
<NightWish`> bo od 8 do 13 biegalam po szpitalu
<NightWish`> rozumiesz
<keNzi> Dziewczyna o 2:20 na irc'u
<NightWish`> diagnostyka plus odchudzanie
<keNzi> Dziwnie się czuje ;]
<NightWish`> nie bez powodu mam Night w nicku ;)
<keNzi> W sumie, że ja też o tej porze jestem tutaj to dziwne ;f
<keNzi> Zna się ktoś na suPHP może? :)
<kklimonda> NightWish`: ano faktycznie - jak tam twój znajomy na szyi?
<keNzi> Mam problem z multiple docroot
<keNzi> ;)
<kklimonda> keNzi: ja jak widzę PHP to uciekam ;)
<NightWish`> kklimonda: biopsje mialam
<NightWish`> wszystko mialam
<NightWish`> badanie krwi
<NightWish`> rtg klatki piersiowej nawet oO
<kklimonda> kiedy wyniki?
<NightWish`> biopsja za tydzien ;/
<NightWish`> wiec moga mnie ciąć przed świętami albo w święta
<kklimonda> uhaha.. szkoda trochę - może chociaż do nowego roku poczekają?
<NightWish`> nie wiem
<NightWish`> widzisz
<NightWish`> mam to zalatwiane szczerze mówiąc, po znajomości
<NightWish`> bo tak to bym na wizyte lekarska czekala do nowego roku, a na biopsje do lutego pewnie
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> no tak
<NightWish`> wiec nie moge marudzic za bardzo
<Azaris> hehh sie wtrace, znajac nasza sluzbe zdrowia to tak na polowe marca juz luzka zajete
<NightWish`> no dlatego jak mnie beda chcieli ciac 23 czy 24 grudnia
<NightWish`> to też nie pogardzę
<NightWish`> dobra
<NightWish`> chyba na mnie pora powoli
<Azaris> hehh mnie tez zaraz bateria padnie a mam mala awariwe :) Dobrej nocki NightWish
<NightWish`> wzajemnie Azaris :)
<NightWish`> kklimonda: dobranoc zly opie
<kklimonda> NightWish`: idź spać wredna suko :P
<kklimonda> s/wredna/słodka/
<NightWish`> kklimonda: sam sie powinienes teraz wykopac za obrazanie usera
<NightWish`> pffff
<kklimonda> no fakt
<kklimonda> no fakt ;)
<NightWish`> :)
<NightWish`> znikam
 * NightWish` ziewa pozegnalnie
<kklimonda> sleep well
<NightWish`> ziewnik :D
<NightWish`> jan nie wierze ze on losuje te ziewy :D
<kklimonda> ziewnik? skrypt jakis?"
<kklimonda> piszesz /ziew ? ;)
<m477> witą
<keNzi> Ma ktoś może pod ręką "ciekawy" (skonfigurowany) config do ZSH? :P
<DaZ> srup se
<spontaniczny> OkropNick: sesja Ci wisi czy jesteś może?
<OkropNick> spontaniczny: jestem
<spontaniczny> OkropNick: Debian 6 to zamrożone distro? Nie będzie aktualizacji żadnych ?
<OkropNick> spontaniczny: tego nie wiem, na #debian z pewnoscia wiedza
<OkropNick> siec OFTC
<spontaniczny> a sam czego uzywasz?
<DaZ> spontaniczny: nie miałeś ty niby hakować na archu? [;
<spontaniczny> DaZ: wysrały mi sie X'y i chce sobie na virtualboksie różne ditro poprzeglądać.
<Wizard> lol
<DaZ> eh, strasznie ssiesz.
<Wizard> siemano o/
 * Wizard zaraz będzie stawiał debiana
<DaZ> ~~*:
<Wizard> DaZ: nie śliń się tak
<spontaniczny> Wizard: którego będziesz stawiał?
<DaZ> nie bądź taki, misiu >:
<Wizard> ah, przepraszam, Dazio
<Wizard> nie chciałem urazić twych ircowych uczuć
<Wizard> spontaniczny: no tego, co mam na biurku
<Wizard> zaraz zobaczę kto on zacz
<spontaniczny> Wizard: która wersja ...
<Wizard> 5.0.1
<Wizard> no mówiłem, że sprawdzę
<Wizard> a co? coś z nim nie tak?
<spontaniczny> Nie, nie. Ja chciałem sobie 6 ściągnac na Virtualboksa.
<Wizard> 6?
<Wizard> chyba jednak wolę ich nazwy
<Wizard> przynajmniej wiem który jest który
<DaZ> skłiz
<Wizard> ah
<spontaniczny> Stawiam dziś minta i już nie zmieniam osa ...
 * PoKrAk wlasnie znalazł i popełnił ecomorph`a na nattym :)
 * PoKrAk zaraz se go ustawi :)
<Wizard> co to jest natty?
<Szatan> Wizard: nowu jebunt
<PoKrAk> ubuntu testing
<Szatan> *nowy
<Wizard> coś jak sid? wiecznie unstable?
<PoKrAk> jak sid tak wiecznie nie
<PoKrAk> lalalalala działa ecomorph :)
<Wizard> świetnie, po co ci to?
<Wizard> e17 chyba nigdy nie wyda stabilnej wersji
<PoKrAk> zeby karta grafiki sie nie nudziła
<PoKrAk> wizard mozliwe ale działa nie krzaczy sie
<PoKrAk> i mozna wiecej z tym pokombiniwac
<DaZ> ja tam jeszcze nie opanowałem tajemnej sztuki odpalenia tam traya
<Wizard> po co ci tray?
<PoKrAk> pozatym ostatnio e17 działa stabilniej niz kiedysi rzadko sie zdaza ze trza mu recovera zadac
<PoKrAk> juz nie mowiac ze jak na testing obecnie teraz działa jak nigdy
<DaZ> Wizard: własnie nie wiem
<DaZ> ale chce
<Wizard> aha
<Wizard> jakie to kobiece
<PoKrAk> gnome-panel działa :) z e17 jak miło
<PoKrAk> widze ze nawet feetora z ecomorpha moze korzystac
<winter> ale ale alejandro
<crusty> PoKrAk: gnome-panel  w e17?
<crusty> ciekawe
<PoKrAk> yeap
<PoKrAk> lecz nie pasuje mi on z enlightenmentem
<winter> PoKrAk: screenshot!
<PoKrAk> moment zarza zrobie
<PoKrAk> gdzie zapodac ??
<DaZ> no i jak w tym e17 wcisnąć menubary na góre ekranu >:
<winter> imgur.com ?
<PoKrAk> heheheh nawet załapał sie efekt spalanego okna
<DaZ> na fotce >:
<PoKrAk> http://imgur.com/f3YS6.jpg
<PoKrAk> prosze
<DaZ> no patrz
<DaZ> ale te kolory na pasku to jakieś dziwne są
<DaZ> chyba z tapety gnome? >:
<PoKrAk> daz kolory na pasku sa dopasowane go gnoma a ne do enlightenmentu
<Wizard> boże, włączyłem jakieś ecryptfs (myślałem, że to partycję szyfruje) przy instalacji i już żałuję
<PoKrAk> w e17 nie korzystam z paska gnoma wole rozwiazanie e17
<PoKrAk> dostep do tego co potrzeba z dowolnego miejsca na pulpicie
<DaZ> że jak? >:
<DaZ> ah, juz pamiętam
<Wizard> wystarczy wywalić ecryptfs-utils?
<Wizard> nie wystarczy ;)
<Wizard> teraz się zalogować nie mogę
<DaZ> ale za to ty i twoje nagie dzieci na dysku możecie spać spokojnie :f
<Wizard> heh
<Skrzyp> Re
<Skrzyp> ;)
<Wizard> co za nuda
<PoKrAk> to wrez sobie cos zainstaluj i pokonfiguruj
<Skrzyp> To wejdz na http://skrzyp.jogger.pl i powiedz jak
<PoKrAk> i dzien zleci
<Wizard> PoKrAk: właśnie instaluję
<PoKrAk> to czemu sie nudzisz
<Wizard> dostałem nowego kompa w pracy, zaraz będę migrował katalog domowy ;P
<Skrzyp> Co na nim stawiasz?
<Wizard> xubuntu 10.04
<PoKrAk> czemu 04 ?
<Skrzyp> ++
<Skrzyp> A
<Skrzyp> Właśnie
<Skrzyp> Albo postaw sida
<Wizard> PoKrAk: bo jest lts
<Skrzyp> Albo aptosida jak się nie chcesz babrać
<Skrzyp> A
<Wizard> nie mam czasu na sida w robocie ;P
<Wizard> a lenny nie wykrył połowy sprzętu przy instalacji
<PoKrAk> to testinga
<Wizard> nie, ma być stable, albo nawet oldstable
<Skrzyp> aptosid to sid feels like ubu
<Wizard> :P
<PoKrAk> wizard a nie wystarczyło by mu ubuntowskiego kernela zapodac
<Wizard> wystarczyło, ale jestem w pracy i nie chce mi się babrać
<PoKrAk> tez babrania
<PoKrAk> instalujesz baze uzupełniasz kernelem
<PoKrAk> doinstalowywujesz reszte zajmuje to tyle samo czasu
<Wizard> jezu, to jest kanał o ubuntu, a jak ktoś robi ubuntu, to mu jakieś hybrydy podrzucają :)
<PoKrAk> wizard looknj ew na pinguy os na ubu oparte
<Wizard> nie chce mi się ;P
<winter> ja mam na lapku xubu 10.10
<winter> nawet mi przez myśl nie przeszło żeby 04 stawiać
<Skrzyp> A 11.04? :-P
<winter> też nie, niestabilne jest jeszcze
<PoKrAk> Wizard: ponoc ci sie nudzi a nie hce
 * PoKrAk ma 11.04
<Skrzyp> I jak?
<winter> poczekam na stabilne wydanie i zrobię upgrade
<PoKrAk> zadowolony
<PoKrAk> poczatki sie krzaczyl
 * Skrzyp musi w ogóle dotknąć to nowe unity
<PoKrAk> ale teraz git szczególnie ze ecomorpha udało mi sie odpalić
<qermit> Wizard: dobrze robisz
<qermit> jak coś stawiać to tylko LTS
<winter> stare pakiety
<Skrzyp> A co to ten ecomorph?
<winter> :P
<winter> na desktop lts nie jest tak potrzebnt~y
<PoKrAk> ecomorph = enlightenment z obsługą compiz
<winter> chyb, że do jakiś instytucji
<winter> do domu nie
 * Skrzyp chce wprowadzić do szkoły Ubuntu
<Skrzyp> Edubuntu
<qermit> winter: a po co tobie nowe pakiety?
<winter> bo lubie mieć nowe
<qermit> słaby argument
<winter> nowsze programy, mniej bugów, więcej funkcji
 * Skrzyp too
<qermit> winter: buahahaha
<qermit> winter: nie wiem czy wiesz ale LTS polega na tym że łata się stare bugi
<winter> to fajnie ale pakiety są starsze
<qermit> winter: swoją dziewczynę też zmieniasz na nowszy model?
<qermit> na szesnastki?
<winter> a co ma piernik do wiatraka
<Skrzyp> I tak 12.04 będzie lts
<qermit> winter: bo ja np nie mam czasu zmieniać
<qermit> bo zadużo z tym roboty
<winter> a lam sobie jak chcesz
<winter> ja lamię na swój sposób
<winter> \o/
<qermit> Wizard: już wiem dlaczego ubuntu nie jest trendi
<winter> tylko nie próbuj mnie przekonać że istnieje jedna, najwłaściwsza droga
<Wizard> qermit: czemu?
<qermit> Wizard: przeymyślałem to ostatnio
<qermit> Wizard: teraz wszystkie nowe pakiety pojawiają sie w ppa w mgnieniu oka
<Wizard> ahaaa
<qermit> a na gentoo trzeba się chrzanić z kompilacją
<Wizard> to stąd tyle tych remoksów
<Wizard> no to jak to, miałeś mówić czemu ubuntu nie jest trendi
<qermit> do tego jeszcze każdy ma swoje rzeczy w na swoich serwerach i nikt nie wie gdzie to jest
<qermit> Wizard: chciałem pisać o gentoo
<qermit> widocznie stare przyzwyczajenia wzięły górę
<winter> dobra lamki
 * winter odpala papierosa
<Wizard> hehe
 * Wizard scp katalog domowy
<Wizard> trochę się zejdzie
<qermit> heh jaki tekst
<qermit> "rura pękła przez mróz"
<qermit> nie kurde przez mróz tylko z winy tego kto te rury kładł
<Skrzyp> Wszystko zwalają na naturę
<qermit> nie
<qermit> przez lenistwo i żydowanie
<Skrzyp> No, trudno się dziwić, to są ukryte pretensje, że ich zbyt skąpo nadarzyła
<Skrzyp> Mózgiem
<qermit> nie
<qermit> to wina rodziców
<Skrzyp> ?
<winter> Skrzyp: nie pytaj
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> A no fakt
<winter> Dead Kennedys - [Plastic Surgery Disasters  #06] Forest Fire
<Skrzyp> ...
<PoKrAk> hmm przy efekcie kostki idzie zmienic tło ??
<winter> tak
<PoKrAk> grzebanie w plikach czy jest narzedzie ?
<winter> compiz-config-settings-manager
<winter> ccsm
<winter> compizconfig-settings-manager *
<Skrzyp> Kurde, ale mi się przysnęło
<winter> Skrzyp: jesteś w szkole?
<Skrzyp> Nie :-P Dzisiaj wolne
<winter> z jakiej okazji?
<Skrzyp> Moi poszli na wystawę szopek na rynek, a ja zostałem w domu
<Skrzyp> Bo konkurs informatyczny
<Skrzyp> Baba mnie teraz daje to każdej takiej dupy http://bobr.edu.pl
<Skrzyp> Pewnie zero kodu, w ch... m$, office i może gdzieś tam algi
<Skrzyp> Piszemy u mnie w szkole w pracowni makowej
<Skrzyp> Jak mi kazali napisać na olimpiadzie, że Windows to podstawowy system operacyjny komputera to myślałem że wstanę i pierd...lnę
<qermit> Skrzyp: wstałeś?
<Skrzyp> Opanowałem się
<Wizard> heh
<qermit> ja bym wstał i pierdolnął
<qermit> już kilka razy tak robiłem
<Wizard> ja bym napisał prawdę
<Skrzyp> Ale przekreśliłem Winde i wpisalem na przekór GNU/Linux
<qermit> Gnuj linuks?
<Skrzyp> Na środku zadania :)
<Skrzyp> Nie gnoj, tylko linux!
<Skrzyp> Ciekawe czy pojadą po punktach
<Skrzyp> W logo zrobiłem im podświetlanie składni i komentarze
<Wizard> ia! ia! jboss fthagn!
<Skrzyp> ?
<Skrzyp> Połisz pliss
<Wizard> poczytaj trochę literatury pięknej, to będziesz wiedział
<Wizard> ;)
<Skrzyp> :)
<Wizard> w oryginale jest Cthulhu zamiast jboss
<Skrzyp> Ja tylko sf
<Wizard> czytałeś "Zew cthulhu" i inne?
<Wizard> to jest sf, w pewnym sensie
<Skrzyp> Nein
<winter> kurde, od razu mi się z cthulu skojarzyło
<PoKrAk> z/w resecik
<Skrzyp> Szybki
<PoKrAk> nie wccsm nie zmieni sie nic dla kostki ecomorpha :/
<Skrzyp> Licząc uruchomienie całego os i kvirca
<PoKrAk> qna przeciez to nie windows
<Skrzyp> Ale Ubuntu
<PoKrAk> skrzyp jak sie dobrze poustawia to jest dobrze
<PoKrAk> i
<PoKrAk> tak ubuntu i to jeszcze testing do tego :)
<PoKrAk> i nie na gnomie
<PoKrAk> e17 chyba nawet mi sie szybciej ładuje niz gnime
<Skrzyp> [PoKrAk USERINFO reply] I'm too lazy to edit this field.
<Skrzyp> Hah
<PoKrAk> :)
<Skrzyp> Zmien se to
<PoKrAk> zmienione :)
<Skrzyp> TF
<PoKrAk> jak ktos bedzie chciał pobawic sie ecomorphem służę pomocą jakby co
<Skrzyp> Żuć mi sgrina
<Skrzyp> Na skrzyp@jabber.org
<PoKrAk> ??
<sqzyp> :)
<sqzyp> O, w radiu mówią, że aby bezpiecznie kupować w sieci 'trzeba mieć najnowszy system Windows i aktualny program antywirusowy'
<sqzyp> Pierdolne radiem zaraz!
<PoKrAk> aa wlasnie clamava trza zainstalować :)
<winter> dumbing down
<sqzyp> :)
<sqzyp> Jakiego clamava?
<winter> najnowszego najlepiej
<mati75> re
<winter> er
<sqzyp> ror
<winter> Dead Kennedys - [Plastic Surgery Disasters  #14] Religious Vomit
<PoKrAk> clamav antywirus dla linuxa
<PoKrAk> a co >>
<PoKrAk> ??
<sqzyp> A mi się słuchawki zrypały w telefonie
<mati75> Przygotowanie do zastąpienia opera 10.63.6450 (wykorzystując .../opera_11.00.1149_amd64.deb) ...
<sqzyp> :)
<lotharek> cześć
<PoKrAk> joł
<sqzyp> Yo
<sqzyp> A, używany nick
<sqzyp> *** sqżp Erroneous Nickname
<PoKrAk> no clamav sie konfiguruje teraz bezpieczniejszy sie czuje :P
<sqzyp> :)
<sqzyp> Ale on jest na wirusy a nie prywatność
<nemek> PoKrAk, clamav antywirus działający na linuxie służący głównie do skanowania poczty z wirusami windowsowskimi :D
<sqzyp> :)
<PoKrAk> zarzaz jak tylko clamtk przeskanujemy czy jakis paskudny windows nic nie wysyła
<PoKrAk> sqzyp: :P
<sqzyp> nemek: znasz się na css+xhtml?
<nemek> to mój zawód :)
<sqzyp> To zrób mi w wolnym czasie jak możesz, motyw na joggera
<sqzyp> :)
<PoKrAk> cholerny firefox 4 wywala jakies durne komunikaty nie na tych desktopach co powinien :/
<sqzyp> Na joggerwiki jest specyfikacją
<PoKrAk> hehehehehe firefox mi zwisł przez efekty pulpitu niezle :)mam þół firefoxa na jednym pulpice pól na drugim zamarznietego podczas ruchu :)
<nemek> sqzyp, nie wiem co to wolny czas :) ile przeznaczasz funduszy na projekt graficzny + pocięcie + kod? :D
<lotharek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTrBY3jgroo&feature=player_embedded
<lotharek> ;)
<sqzyp> Nemek: eee... To ja się może później zgłoszę...
<nemek> :D
<sqzyp> Albo sam się zmęcze
<nemek> Jak już wspominałem, webmaster to mój zawód :)
<sqzyp> Trudno
<sqzyp> To muszę znaleźć kogoś, kto mi to zrobi nie w godzinach pracy :)
<nemek> w wolnym czasie wolę zabawę z administracją :)
<sqzyp> i nie tylko z administracją :)
<NightWish`> dobry
<winter> bry
<NightWish`> śniegowaty
<winter> just winte3r
<winter> winter
<winter> w1n73r
<NightWish`> budzik
<winter> NightWish`: http://imgur.com/IfUbG.jpg
<winter> chciałaś zimową tapetkę
<DaZ> ić ty
<DaZ> >:
<NightWish`> a fu
<NightWish`> ta brzydka
<winter> ładna :<
<winter> teraz pytanie z jakiego to anime
<winter> bo nie wiem :<
<NightWish`> brzydka ;/
<winter> nie znasz się
<winter> :<
<NightWish`> ...a emo takich rzeczy nie robią.
<winter> :-D
<NightWish`> :P
<DaZ> pewnie z żadnego
<DaZ> http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/nm10107450
<winter> DaZ: to postać z programu komputerowego w stylu karaoke czy cuś
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2IDohWojw8
<DaZ> powiedz mi coś czego nie wiem [;
<winter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatsune_Miku
 * NightWish` ziewa przezornie
<Wizard> buahahaha
<DaZ> nie umieraj >:
<Wizard> kurwa, japierdolę
<Wizard> zalecany sterownik spowodował czarny ekran po reboocie
<Wizard> no katastrofa
<Wizard> :o
<Wizard> jest jakiś tryb tekstonly?
<DaZ> oczywiście, ze nie ma
<winter> Wizard: alt + ctr + f1?
<winter> albo livecd i wyłanczaj gdm z chroota :-D
<DaZ> winter: kup se słownik to raz
<DaZ> a dwa to w ogóle z tym livecd pierdolisz
<DaZ> bo w grubie da sie init zmienić.
<winter> DaZ: :*~~
<NightWish`> gadu paduo
<PoKrAk> daz ale szybciej chmod 666 /etc/init.d/gdm i reset
<Wizard> winter: nic nie działa, czarny ekran, btw, masz mnie za idiotę?
<DaZ> PoKrAk: yyy
<DaZ> yyyyy >:
<PoKrAk> wtedy masz text only i mozna bawic sie konfiguracja
<DaZ> super, ale po co
<DaZ> i na co wszystkim uprawnienia w /etc
<Wizard> dobra, nie było pytania
<PoKrAk> daz uprawienia wpisac mozna se takie jakie chce
<Wizard> widzę, że tu same spece ;P
<winter> Wizard: nie. to wyłącz gdm albo jak pedałek daz powiedział zmień init
<PoKrAk> a pozatym po to linu ze mozna porobic na kilka sposobow
<PoKrAk> i kazdy ma swoj sweetaśny
<DaZ> tu jest elita internetuw
<DaZ> oni wiedzą wszystko
<DaZ> tylko żaden nic nie umie
<DaZ> >:
<PoKrAk> :/ sorry o nieomylny i wszystko naj wiedzacy
<winter> :-D
<PoKrAk> jeno zamiast sensownie odpowiadac gadasz jak potłuczony
<winter> DaZ: a ty co potrafisz poza masturbacją podczas jazdy na rowerze
<PoKrAk> wioec daz przestan zachowywac sie jak troll
<DaZ> winter: wiem, że cie boli dupka, ale weź sobie proszki i zluzuj
<winter> :-D
<DaZ> ja jak to naprawić powiedziałem
<DaZ> wy bredzicie
<DaZ> eot.
<Wizard> btw, ja nie zadałem pytania jak naprawić, tylko czy jest jakiś safe mode w ubuntu ;P
<DaZ> no, init zmień >:
<DaZ> a oni tam mają jakiś recovery mode, ale nie wiem co to robi
<Wizard> jak się nazywa ten pedał od sterowników własnościowych? :D
<DaZ> winter
<DaZ> badum tsh
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> dobra, naprawiłem, reboot
<Wizard> działa
<DaZ> myślałem, że więcej hakera w tobie >:
<Wizard> dzięki Wizard
<Wizard> wywaliłem paczki ze sterownikami co mi je zainstalował ten pedał od sterowników i wywaliłem xorg.conf
<Wizard> nie będę deliberował
<winter> DaZ: ?
<Tyczek> Da, DaZ.
<PoKrAk> a ja sobie dodatkowe moduły do ecomorpha ciagne
<swistak35> bry
<winter> ,
<swistak35> mógłby mi ktoś wkleić na pastebina wynik swojego `free -ot` ?
<DaZ> http://wklej.org/hash/7babbc3e21b/
<DaZ> :f
<swistak35> dzięki
<winter> ]dlaczego w ubuntu nie ma /etc/inittab
<DaZ> bo ubuntki by sie pozabijały
<winter> o wszechwiedzący, co jeszcze mi powiesz
<DaZ> czy też dlatego, że jakis dziwny demon do initów jest
<winter> no to drugie jest bardziej prawdopodobne
<DaZ> powiem ci że jutro masz sprawdzian z przyrody, więc kuj.
<winter> jest za to /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<winter> DaZ: zmień dilera
<DaZ> jeszcze czegoś cie w tym gimnazjum nauczyli? [;
<winter> idę zajarać
<DaZ> takie małe to a już pali, co z tą cywilzacją sie dzieje >:
<Tyczek> DaZ: Zaczęło się dziać już wieki temu. :P
<winter> DaZ: mam 24 lata i około 190 wzrostu
<DaZ> rozumiem, że chcesz sie bić? [;
<winter> ?
<DaZ> co mnie obchodzi ile masz wzrostu?
<winter> mówisz, że małe
<DaZ> a duże?
<DaZ> 10 lat sobie musi dodawać >:
<winter> a w łed kiedyś dostałeś?
<winter> łeb
<winter> albo śnieg w głowę przygrzał
<DaZ> no, w końcu chcesz sie bić!
 * winter jest pacyfistą
<DaZ> tylko pamiętaj zabraniu kolegów z gimbazy, bo to modne teraz chyba
<winter> o co ci człowieku chodzi to nie wiem
<winter> najlepiej chyba zignorować
<DaZ> gdybym to ja tylko wiedział o co tobie chodzi [;
<swistak35> winter: ehh ty : D
<winter> :->
<NightWish`> czy Wam sie az tak bardzo nudzi?
<swistak35> nie baw się z trollem bo oberwiesz maczugą : <
<NightWish`> winter: cho na fajku
<winter> oka
<NightWish`> ;>
<NightWish`> nudy ;/
<NightWish`> i po co mnie ludzie tak wczesnie budza ;/
<winter> obudziłem?
<NightWish`> nooooo
<winter> :<
<NightWish`> Ty pierwszy
<NightWish`> potem jeszcze babka z pracy mi dzwonila
<winter> sry, podejrzewałem, że jeszcze jesteś w szpitalu
<winter> a tam budzą wcześnie
<NightWish`> tez bym chciala byc
<NightWish`> albo i nie
<winter> myliłem się
<NightWish`> odpoczelabym sobie
<NightWish`> spoko
<bez_nicku> to jest kanal wsparcia dla ubuntu, wiec jestem uzytkownikiem ubuntu i potrzebuje wsparcia... jaka zemste mozna zrobic za postawienie przy glowie duzego glosnika i puszczenie syreny strazackiej... bo moj wspollokator wykopal sobie grub tylko zastanawiam sie jeszcze na ostatecznym unicestwieniem... hmm jakies pomysly? :>
<nemek> szczęście że tylko grub wykopał, co by było gdyby wykopał lilo?
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> na pr0na!
<bez_nicku> fuck
<bez_nicku> :P
<swistak35> hmm
<swistak35> możesz mu porysować wszystkie płytki z ubuntu
<swistak35> to tak szybko gruba nie odzyska
<swistak35> albo możesz mu zaszyfrować partycję : P
<bez_nicku> tak jak pisalem dopiero wstalem ];->
<swistak35> truecrypt świetnie szyfruje : P
<Wizard> jeszcze wyłącz mu ikony i ustaw tapetę na pulpicie
<Wizard> do tego tcpdump i przyklej mu rozmowy z gg z dupami nad łóżkiem
<NightWish`> ale wy jestescie źle ;/
<PoKrAk> re
<gtriderxc> pomoże mi ktoś załatać dziurę w mózgu, bo jest już nieco przegrzany: jak nazywa się okienko do wprowadzania tekstu w formularzu??
<gtriderxc> chodzi mi o angielski odpowiednik lub nazwę elementu w bibliotece języka programowania
<swistak35> Entry
<winter> burp
<NightWish`> ja przyspamuje
<NightWish`> w sensie, mozna jakos na jebuntu zrobić na pulpicie szybkie notatki?
<winter> tomboy?
<PoKrAk> tomboy
<NightWish`> no wlasnie tomboy to za duzo
 * PoKrAk wywalił gdma bo juz zygał tym sweetaśnym cukierkowym gównem
<NightWish`> winter: a wiesz moze jak notatke na pulpit przerzucic?
<NightWish`> z tomboya?
<swistak35> w ifconfigu RX packets to pakiety ściągnięte, a TX to wysłane?
<swistak35> nvm już mam
<swistak35> ehm, da się to ustrojstwo w jakimś ładniejszym formacie wyświetlić? np. "parametr wartość" a nie tak wszystko na kupie? ; f
<NightWish`> stan w kolejce, teraz ja pytam ;p
<NightWish`> o
<NightWish`> ole fajne cudo znalazlam
<PoKrAk> qna co jest wywaliłem gnome network i zainstalowałem wicd i mnie teraz rozłancza co jaiś czas :/
<NightWish`> rozłącza*
<PoKrAk> jeden pies
<PoKrAk> :/
<NightWish`> PoKrAk ~kvirc@gateway.wszib.poznan.pl has quit [Read error: No  route to host]
<PoKrAk> nigdy wczesniej z wicd nie miałem tego problemu
<NightWish`> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Read+error%3A+No+%20route+to+host
<NightWish`> pierwszy wynik
<NightWish`> :)
<PoKrAk|2> tia
<NightWish`> no to ja nie wiem, jestem tylko blondynką
<gtriderxc> za miast Tomboya polecam XPAD
<gtriderxc> jest świetny
<Szatan> NightWish`: a grzeczną blondynką?
<gtriderxc> i zapamiętuje notatki w czasie rzeczywistym, czyli jak się nagle coś sypnie, to on to pamięta bez przyciskania Zapisz
<NightWish`> Szatan: ;p ostatnio tak, kklimonda tak stwierdzil
<NightWish`> gtriderxc: ja chyba zostane prze tomboyu
<gtriderxc> tomboy jest bardziej rozbudowany
<gtriderxc> zpad jest minimalistyczny jak żółta karteczka na biurku
<gtriderxc> *xpad
<NightWish`> tak tylko wlasnie doszlam do wniosku ze mi ciezko sie przywyczaja do nowego stuffu, a tomboy juz ma troche tych notatek
<kklimonda> tomboy ma synchronizację notek, bardzo przydatne
<NightWish`> a co to ta synchornizacja?
<kklimonda> NightWish`: nie grzeczna a słodka (ew. wredna, zależy od pory dnia i humoru ;))
<NightWish`> kklimonda: no ale nie przeklinam! :<
<kklimonda> NightWish`: wciskam przycisk i mi się notki na U1 wysyłają, a ja nie musze się głowić jak zrobić backup ;)
<gtriderxc> xpad nie ma nic. jest zwykłą minimalistyczną kartką papieru, na której mozna polegac. zapisywanie w czasie rzeczywistym jest najlepszym jego patentem
<kklimonda> tomboy też zapisuje w czasie rzeczywistym
<NightWish`> kklimonda: a da rade jedna notatke z tomboya zrobic jako ikonke pulpitu? ;>
<Szatan> NightWish`: kklimonda już się starzeje i boi się walk słownych
<kklimonda> NightWish`: a nie wiem - chyba nie
<NightWish`> ;<<<<
<NightWish`> tak malo mi trzeba
<NightWish`> Szatan: ja juz sobie z nim rade dam ;p
<Szatan> eh, rano mi rurka od baterii pękła w łazience
<sqzyp> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Szatan> jak dobrze że za mnie bank pokryje usterkę
<sqzyp> KUR...!
<kklimonda> Szatan: walki słowne? meh, co to za walka jak wisi nademną op i muszę się pilnować.
<Szatan> kklimonda: ta, zamiast wulgaryzmów to podstępy
<kklimonda> Szatan: po prostu głupio mi się wdawać w potyczki słowne kiedy powinienem pilnować porządku na kanale.
<NightWish`> a mi sie wydaje ze masz ten sam syndrom co ja mialam kiedys na swoim kanale
<NightWish`> ze trzymales rygor bo uwazales ze tak trzeba i ze reprezentujesz jakby kanal ;)
<kklimonda> NightWish`: ja ci już napisałem dlaczego uważam, że tak trzeba ;)
<NightWish`> wiem :)
<Dreadlish> elo
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> ma ktoś xfce?
<Wizard> szukam jakiegoś minimalistycznego tematu do xfwm
<lamik> Witam, da sie moze zainstalowac unity na ubuntu 10.10
<kklimonda> lamik: da się - ale nie to z 11.04
<lamik> Ale będzie taki pasek z lewej strony i w ogole?
<kklimonda> tak
<Nerihsa> kolejny zadowolony klien t
<Nerihsa> a jednak
<Nerihsa> :o
<lamik> wyłączyło mnie, dizeki za pomoc..
<Nerihsa> ?
<lamik> A powiedz mi, to bedze jak by doinstalowane do gnome, czy to jako inne środowisko graficzne <apt-get install unity>
<kklimonda> lamik: będziesz miał oddzielną sesję do wybrania przy logowaniu
<Kwpolska> lamik: inna sesja, ale praktycznie to gnome z glupszymi panelami
<lamik> Ok dzięki :D
 * Kwpolska bawi sie partycjonowaniem
<krzakx> jak poprawnie wywalic cale wine wraz z zainstlowanymi programami ?
<krzakx> programy z wine?
<dweller> usun katalog .wine
<dweller> z domowego
<Szatan> Kwpolska: sp%^rdol sp%^&dol!
<Kwpolska> Szatan: huh?
<Szatan> Kwpolska: miałem na myśli tablicę partycji
<Kwpolska> Szatan: shut up
<Kwpolska> o ku*wa
<Kwpolska> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3Fro42mGPQ4
<foreste> ale jaja ;d
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> polska policja dostala nowe auta
<foreste> alfa rome 230km/h
<foreste> romeo
<m477> ale fake
<foreste> nie fake :P
<m477> mowie o filmie
<foreste> dostana 120 aut
<foreste> a ;x
<m477> a co to znaczy 'alfa rome 230km/h' ?
<foreste> romeo xDDDDDDDD
<m477> bardziej mi chodzi o 230km/h
<m477> to jakis model
<foreste> szybkosc ;d
<m477> szybkosc to wektor
<m477> a ja tu widze skalr
<m477> skalar
<lotharek> szybkość to dł
<lotharek> ugość wektora prędkości
<m477> chyba na odwrot
<lotharek> imho nie
<m477> to sie doksztalc
<lotharek> chociaż bodajże wg sjp w potocznym użytkowaniu są równoważne
<wilde> witam
<lotharek> hi
<wilde> czy ktos moze mi pomoc zrobic update-grub'a na ubuntu 10.04 z scsi
<lotharek> m477: też mógłbyś zajrzeć do jakiejś książki i zweryfikować to ;)
<wilde> instaluje ubuntu na serverze gdzie jest kontroler scsi i okazuje sie ze po instalacji niestety nie odpala system
<Kwpolska> wilde: ubuntu sie nie instaluje na serwerze
<wilde> wszystko podczas instalacji idzie ksiazkowo ale podobno trzeba dopisac do grub'a root delay = 60
<wilde> instaluje sie instaluje Kwpolska,
<Kwpolska> wilde: ubuntu na serwerach tylko idioci stawiaja
<wilde> boshe to nie bedzie server do dzielenia sieci tylko taki maly www
<wilde> pozatym takie ma wymogi autor programu ktory bedzie na tym dzialac więc  to nie moja zachcianka ani wymysl
<wilde> problem tkwi jednak w tym że wyedytowalem juz wlasciwego gruba i dodalem wpis ale nie potrafie teraz zrobic update-grub
<wilde> caly czas wywala błąd że : ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo update-grub sda1
<wilde> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Szatan> Ciastko, karmelek i czeeeekoladaaaa :P
<wilde> co jest nie tak ?
<karmel> :P
<karmel> !utf
<karmel> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<karmel> ;]
<Szatan> karmel: na ircnecie przesiadujesz?
<wilde> jest jakiś koks co da dobą rade ?
<karmel> Szatan: skad takie przypuszczenia?
<Szatan> karmel: nie, tak pytam
<karmel> jakis jeden kanal tam chyba mam
<karmel> dawno irssi nie odpalalem
<karmel> ale ze dotarlem do starego configu ;P
<wilde> panowie przeciez to dla was proscizna, prosze pomozcie czlowiekowi
<wilde> albo noobowi
<wilde> jak kto woli
<Kwpolska> wilde: ja dam dobra rade
<karmel> z czym problem
<Kwpolska> wilde: instaluj debiana albo jakies inne sluszne distro
<karmel> gentoo!
<Szatan> karmel: true!
<karmel> <flame mode=on>
<wilde> no zgadza sie
<wilde> rozumiem ale te osioly co robia mi wds chca miec ubuntu bo na tym juz przerabiali
<karmel> wds?
<wilde> karmel, problem w tym ze po zainstalowaniu ubu na maszynie z scsi nie wstaje ubu
<wilde> taki serwis
<wilde> doczytalem ze trzeba dopisac w grub root delay = 60
<karmel> to cos z wirelessem bylo?
<wilde> ale nie potrafie zrobic update-grub bo wywala blad
<wilde> nie chodzi o oprogramowanie do udostępniania map na serwerze
<Szatan> karmel: jid:root@gentoo.edu.pl
<karmel> hehe :D
<Szatan> karmel: rly, mam takiego jabbera
<karmel> gratz :P
<karmel> jaki blad
<Szatan> ?
<karmel> jemu wywala ;P
<Szatan> aaa
<Goon> re
<wilde> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo update-grub sda1
<wilde> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<wilde> tak jak by sda1 nie byl zamontowany
<karmel> hmmm czyli nic powszechnego - google it ;]
<Szatan> wilde: /etc/init.d/udev start?
<wilde> teraz jestem na live-cd
<karmel> hmmm i z live to naprawiasz?
<wilde> tak
 * Szatan cierpi na analfabetyzm wsteczny
<wilde> teoretycznie widzi mi dysk
<Szatan> karmel: jak myślisz pójdzie like chroot?
<wilde> moge go podmontować ale jak wydaje polecenie update-grub to lipa tak jak by go nie widzial
<karmel> pojdzie
<Szatan> wilde: poczytaj o chroocie
<karmel> a ja ide na zajecia
<karmel> brb
<Szatan> karmel: gentoonoc
<wilde> ehhh
 * crusty PCBSD or DesktopBSD?
 * Dreadlish FreeBSD
<Szatan> crusty: PCBSD!
<wilde> Szatan, ale chroot w jaki sposob ??
<Szatan> wilde: daj z terminala sudo su
<Dreadlish> Szatan: a nie prościej sudo -i ?
<Dreadlish> mniej procesów odpalasz
<crusty> Szatan: dobry?
<Szatan> crusty: zależy
<Szatan> Dreadlish: choroba zawodowa ;p
<crusty> Szatan: FreeBSD/OpenBSD?
<Dreadlish> Szatan: też kiedyś tak robiłem
<Szatan> wilde: mount /dev/sdax /mnt
<Szatan> mount -t proc none /mnt
<Szatan> mount -o bind /dev /mnt
<Dreadlish> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Dreadlish> chroot /mnt
 * Szatan  Last.FM: Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby
<Dreadlish> albo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<Dreadlish> jak kto woli
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> trza sie skończyć uczyć wiersza
<wilde> ok
<wilde> zaraz sie zrobi
<Szatan> Dreadlish: pier^%l szkołę zostań ninja
<Dreadlish> Szatan: będę pierdolił od poniedziałku
<Dreadlish> teraz przepierdolić nie moge
<Dreadlish> bo babka od polaka tylko czeka aż mi banie wsadzi
<Dreadlish> i obniży ocene
<wilde> root@ubuntu:/# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<wilde> mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<wilde> na tym sie wysypalo
<Dreadlish> wilde: panie
<wilde> a wczesniej wszystko szlo
<Dreadlish> a masz coś w ogóle w tym katalogu?
<wilde> no mam ale dev tam niema
<Dreadlish> no to mkdir /mnt/dev
<Dreadlish> i heja banana
<Dreadlish> ale to miało być
<wilde> poszlo
<Dreadlish> mount /dev/sdax /mnt
<Dreadlish> mount -t proc none /mnt/proc
<Dreadlish> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Dreadlish> chroot /mnt
<wilde> ;D
<Kwpolska> wilde: ubuntu stawiasz z chroota? :o
<Szatan> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52983?
<wilde> Kwpolska, ty nie pomagasz tylko przeszkadzasz i masz mnie za idiote wiec daruj sobie
<Kwpolska> wilde: bo nim jestes
<Dreadlish> ej no kurde
<Dreadlish> bez kłutniów jak to moja matka mówi
<_ali> Witam, mam problem z uprawnieniami mianowicie: http://wklej.org/hash/6a3ac61e9dd/
<wilde> nie zwracam na niego uwagi i tak :D
<Kwpolska> _ali: przeinstaluj system, mowilem ci na #debian-pl
<wilde> moja zawsze mowila nikt glopszy od ciebie nie jest w stanie cie obrazic i tego sie trzymam
<Dreadlish> _ali: a chmod ci w ogóle działa?
<_ali> Dreadlish: działa
<Dreadlish> to zobacz co tam w makefile jest
<Dreadlish> i ręcznie ustaw
<Dreadlish> i po bólu
<_ali> tylko problem ze np przy przenoszeniu mam coś takiego:  mv: zachowanie
<_ali>               uprawnień `/home/plik.txt': Brak danych
<wilde> dobra wyglada na to ze poszlo
<Dreadlish> no to ls -l /
<wilde> Dreadlish, pieknie ci dziekuje
<wilde> :***
<Dreadlish> wilde: nie ma za co
<wilde> jest jest
<Dreadlish> ja to robie przynajmniej 3 razy w tygodniu
<Kwpolska> _ali: popraw chmoda
<_ali> http://wklej.org/hash/1c40549161c/
<Kwpolska> _ali: sprobuj to przechmodowac albo mv -rf
<wilde> czasem czlowiek sie o prosi jak dzika świnia a pomoc nie ma komu
<_ali> Kwpolska: ale we wszytkim byłby zły?
<Dreadlish> _ali: masz w ogóle /proc podmontowane?
<wilde> bo takie experty jak .... z koziej dupy tromba
<Kwpolska> _ali: huh?
<Kwpolska> wilde: wyjdz.
<Dreadlish> się piszę trĄba
<Dreadlish> jak już
<Kwpolska> o, wyszedl
<Kwpolska> bylo powiedziec przed monologiem
<_ali> fstab: http://wklej.org/hash/4c7ac716773/
<Kwpolska> _ali: nobody cares
<Kwpolska> _ali: chmod 666 /home/plik.txt; mv /home/plik.txt /home/ubuntussie.txt
<Dreadlish> _ali: mi nie chodzi o /etc/fstab
<Dreadlish> _ali: tylko o to co wywala polecenie mount
<_ali> Kwpolska: mniejsza z tym plikiem bo mam wiekszy bałagadan, myślałem ze to wina z poczatku kernela to chciałem zainstalować orginalny który się nie zainstalował bo sypało błędami o prawa podobnie jak przy kompilacji i teraz tego z repo ani naprawic ani wywalić nie moge ;s
<Kwpolska> _ali: przeinstaluj system [solved]
<_ali> proszę: http://wklej.org/hash/1c241d38172/
<Dreadlish> a rebootowałeś go?
<_ali> nie
<Dreadlish> no to rebootnij
<Kwpolska> _ali: to to zrob, na co czekasz, pieprzyc uptime
<_ali> ostanio po po kompilacji kernela :P
<_ali> na uptimie mi nie zalezy tylko czy wstanie ;P
<Dreadlish> dobrze że istnieją ludzie inni niż Ranestwen
<_ali> ok wróce jak wstanie po rebocie ;]
<Dreadlish> on nawet manuala nie przeczyta
<Dreadlish> kurden wafeln
<Szatan> Dreadlish: idź szwabie stąd
<Szatan> Dreadlish: #ubuntu-de 4 U
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> ja nie szwab
<Dreadlish> na karcie rowerowej mam napisane nawet xD
<Dreadlish> plz no commantz 4 xd
<_ali> po rebocie to samo
<Dreadlish> reinstall systemu [solved]
<Dreadlish> jak napisał kwpolska
<_ali> ale co się mogło stać?
 * Szatan  Last.FM: Terror Squad - Lean Back
<_ali> może to wina kernela?
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: ja to juz mu dora godzine temu owilem - mow do slupa, slup jak d*pa
<Kwpolska> _ali: krasnoludki przyszly i ci system spieprzyly
<Szatan> _ali: hm, zaczekaj dam nowe jajko jebuntowskie
<_ali> dodam ze mam z grsec
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> walić grsec
<Dreadlish> zrobisz potem
<Szatan> _ali: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.37-rc5-natty/
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Kwpolska> _ali: on ma chyba debiliana
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> why sie wszyscy jarają unstable?
<Dreadlish> tzn. debiana sam uzywam
<Dreadlish> ale tak innych dystrybucji
<Szatan> Dreadlish: widzałeś coś stabilnego? ;x
<Dreadlish> Szatan: niet
<Dreadlish> ale tak ogólnie tymi wersjami ogólnie przyjętymi za "unstable"
<Dreadlish> oprócz tego że tam zazwyczaj wrzucą najnowsze paczki
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> jak myślicie
<Dreadlish> ncurses przyda mi sie w życiu?
<Szatan> Dreadlish: ta, napiszesz nowe irssij ;p
<en0x> irssi umie chyba redline
<Dreadlish> Szatan: heh
<Dreadlish> ale tak ogólnie
<Dreadlish> bo wiem że duzo appów sie przydaje
<Dreadlish> nie ma polskiej dokumentacji (co dla mnie jest dobre)
<Dreadlish> i nie kapuje tego api
<_ali> chodzi o to ze chciałem sobie orginalne z repo wziać żeby spradzić ale: http://wklej.org/hash/d4430c8c14c/
<Szatan> _ali: vps xen czy openvz?
<_ali> wg mnie jak się naprawi ten błąd od praw to wszystko wróci do normy - ale to tylko moje zdanie
<_ali> xen hvm
<Szatan> _ali: w polszy?
<_ali> ioni
<_ali> x
<Kwpolska> _ali: przeinstaluj system [solved]
<_ali> w ionic mam
<Kwpolska> _ali: jak sie nie da to zabij ludkow co ci daja vps-a
<Szatan> _ali: mogę na /msg?
<_ali> ta
<lisu> re
<Dreadlish> heh
 * KiFka hi
<Dreadlish> cze
<Dreadlish> ludzie przyleźli z roboty?
<KiFka> anom
<krzakx> jaki deamon wirtualnych napedow polecacie?
<Szatan> krzakx: cdemu ;p
<krzakx> ok sprawdze
<sqzyp> Re
<winter> re
<sqzyp> Hej
<winter> przysnneło mi się
<sqzyp> :)
<sqzyp> Nie papuguj z rana
<winter> co?
<sqzyp> Ja to samo powiedziałem ok. 10.50
<winter> no widzisz
<sqzyp> I tyś się pytał, czy w szkole
<winter> zbieg okoliczności
<winter> coincidence
<sqzyp> To się nazywa DejaVu Sans Mono
<sqzyp> :)
<winter> iudę se kawę zrobić
<winter> idę*
<sqzyp> Kawa.New(cappucino,slodzona(2))
<sqzyp> sinen.1: kafka is a new Kawa object
<sqzyp> sinen.3: kafka is expired. Object terminated
<Szatan> killall sqzyp
<winter> Szatan: ++
<sqzyp> killall: Permission denied
<krzakx> jak wyczyscic wszystko co z Wine zwiazane?
<winter> krzakx: apt-get purge wine
<winter> rm -r ~/.wine
<krzakx> ale to nie usuwa programow, zainstalowanych poprzez wine
<krzakx> ooo remove!
<sqzyp> sudo apt-get purge wine* && rm -rf ~/.wine
<krzakx> dzieki
<sqzyp> To lepsze
<winter> :-D
<winter> sqzyp: idź na dobranockę
<sqzyp> winter, nie mają powtórek
<winter> to spać
<Skrzyp> Dzie tam
<bt4> witam
<winter> bry
<Skrzyp> Dobry
<Galvatron> Witam
<Galvatron> Viągle ewalczę z natępującym problemem: Mam Radeon 9200SE i płytę główną Epox P4X400D (chipset VIA). Od kilku miesięcy wszystkie moje Ubu (od 9.10 po 10.10 z najnowszym - testowym - kernelem 2.6.37 i xorg-edgers) wieszają się po każdym uruchomieniu, gdy tylko pokaże sie tapeta i kursor. W tym momenecie dysk przestaje pracować i nie działa już nic poza twardym resetem.
<Galvatron> *Ciągle walczę
<Galvatron> Dzisiaj skopiowałem system (w/w Ubu 10.10) na pozyczony dysk (również Seagate Baracuda) i dalej to samo
<Galvatron> Czyli HDD praktycznie wykluczony
<Skrzyp> Użyj aptosida czy jakiegoś innego Debiana
<Skrzyp> Ubuntu syf?
<Galvatron> W momencie freeza nie ma żadnego migotania klawiatury, jak przy kernel panicu.
<Galvatron> Tylko to się zaczęło po padzi tablicy partycji i całkowitym formcie dysku z nia zwiazanym (wcześniej było OK).
<Skrzyp> Mówię, złóż debiana sida ręcznie, albo użyj aptosida - debian sid że środowiskiem graficznym GNOME
<Galvatron> Wątpię, czy to pomoże, bo nadal będe na Debianie
<Galvatron> A nie mam teraz czasu na naukę nowego distra
<Skrzyp> To może Darik's Boot And Nuke. Wyczyści dysk do imentu i będzie jak  prosto z fabryki
<Galvatron> Cała ta platforma ma już z 6-8 lat
<Skrzyp> Ubuntu jest to debian. Na aptosidzie nie zauważyłbyś różnicy oprócz nazwy systemu
<Galvatron> I jest do wymiany
<Nerihsa> to ja wymien
<Galvatron> Obecnie brak funduszy
<Skrzyp> Mówię, aptosid, albo ewentualnie próbuj przelecieć DBANem i znowu
<Galvatron> Tylko mówię, że użylem innego HDD i dalej sie wiesza
<Skrzyp> Każdy sprzęt da się uratować
<Galvatron> Więc dysk wykluczony
<Galvatron> Chyba, że oba mają tą samą przypadłość
 * Skrzyp odratował starego laptopa Compaqa bez baterii i z 367mb ram, 5gb dyskiem oraz 400mhz proc
<Skrzyp> Wątpię
<Skrzyp> Aż taki zbieg niemożliwy
<Nerihsa> memtest?
<Galvatron> Sam dzisiaj o tym pomyślałem
<Skrzyp> A inne distra, płyty?
<Galvatron> W sumie mógłbym wyciąć jeszcze jedną partycję i zainstalowac Fedore 13, ktora się gdzieś tam pałęta po biurku
<Galvatron> Bo na LiveCD nie da rady tego przetestować
<lisu> ktoś czytał o bsd i ipsec?
<Skrzyp> Tak, wszyscy
<lisu> przyznawać się, który ma ;>?
<lisu> nie chować pod stołem
 * Skrzyp nigdy nie miał, nie ma i nie chce mieć
<Skrzyp> Ale miałem tam shella! :(
<Szatan> Skrzyp: WON!
<Skrzyp> Powiedziałem, miałem
<Skrzyp> Jakieś półtora roku temu, jak nie dalej
<Skrzyp> Dlatego się przesiadłem :)
<lisu> a ja dostalem wytyczne, aby załozyc vpn, ipsec. no to bedzie buba
<Dreadlish> lisu: ale o co chodzi z ipsecem?
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/OHSYo.jpg
<Dreadlish> aaa
<Dreadlish> fbi?
<Dreadlish> winter: hmm pulpit żyje że tak powiem
<lisu> Dreadlish: podobno zaplacili komus, aby napisal pare linijek dla nich do ipseca w bsd
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> backdoor od fbi
<Dreadlish> mnie to rozwaliło...
<lisu> dokladnie
<Dreadlish> no kurde
<winter> ale openbsd
<Dreadlish> przecież to jest opensource
<jacekowski> co wy pierdolicie?
<lisu> a czy to ma znaczenie
<Dreadlish> więc jakiś głupek przy audycie by zauważył
<jacekowski> nawet i bez open source by to ktos zauwazyl
<winter> jacekowski: http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/fbi-odpowiedzialne-za-backdoor-w-stosie-ipsec-openbsd/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2we9zgx> (at niebezpiecznik.pl)
 * lisu byl u okulisty
<Dreadlish> ja jak czytałem to na niebezpieczniku to z krzesla spadlem
<Dreadlish> ..
<Dreadlish> akuratnie winter wrzucil linka
<Dreadlish> zna sie kto troche na telefonach?
<jacekowski> winter: fakty
<lisu> Dreadlish: co ci potrzeba z telefonem? ja potrafie numer wybierać i odbierac, zaluze ze sie nauczylem odbierac...
<jacekowski> to na razie jest propaganda
<jacekowski> anty usa
<jacekowski> i anty fbi
<jacekowski> bez zadnych konkretnych faktow
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: dlatego z krzesla spadlem
<Dreadlish> ja tylko pytanie: smsung i5700 czy dozbierać troche kasy?
<lisu> jacekowski: calkiem mozliwe, ze którys tam napisał na liste, a ze był pod wpływem, to miał wizję...
<lisu> Dreadlish: ja mam telefon za 30 PLN, bateria tydzien, nawet kolorowego nie ma, maly, zgrabny, najczesciej to fona odbieram tylko, wiec nie mam pojecia
<Dreadlish> lisu: to niekoniecznie do ciebie pytanie bylo
<Dreadlish> lisu: tylko do ogolnosci kanalu
 * lisu pozdrawia ogolnosc kanalu i idze cos przekasic
<lisu> czołem
<foreste> hehe xD
<foreste> suse.pl ma fajnych opow :)
<foreste> sa zbyt agresywni ;d
<Dreadlish> to suse.pl jeszcze nie upadlo?
<foreste> ni
<foreste> kazekaze jest taki zze szkoda gadac
<Dreadlish> bo dawno nie slyszalem zadnego zgryźliwego komentarza na temat tego forum
<foreste> dalem se siana z tym systemem i supportem polskim
<foreste> system ma nie dociagniecia mulasty jak ubu nawet bardziej a wolny manager rpm ;d
<Skrzyp> A jaki system?
<Skrzyp> I niedociągnięcia piszę się razem
<foreste> opensuse
<Skrzyp> No weź...
<Skrzyp> Bez przesady
<Skrzyp> Aż tak nisko upadłeś?
<winter> novell is no more
<Skrzyp> :)
<foreste> novela juz niema
<Dreadlish> a co
<Dreadlish> znowu oracle wykupiło?
<winter> nie, ktoś inny
<Dreadlish> ale to mnie wkurza
<foreste> ataache wykupilo
<Dreadlish> najpierw oracle wykupuje suna
<foreste> czy jakos tach
<Dreadlish> potem novell leży
<Skrzyp> Debian/Gentoo/Arch/Ubuntu (niepotrzebne skreślić) rox
<foreste> tak
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nic nie skreślać
<qermit> Skrzyp: skreślam gentoo i Arch
<Skrzyp> Nic nie skreślać
<Skrzyp> Nie, skreślam gentoo
<foreste> opensuse sles i sled :P
<winter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novell#Acquisition_by_Attachmate
<foreste> marne podrobki linuxa
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> wszystko co ma związek z novellem
<Dreadlish> sux
<foreste> tylko zeby canonical nie przedalo sie :|
<Skrzyp> :(
<Dreadlish> niech sie sprzeda - tylko wtedy kiedy odetnie sie od ubuntu
<Skrzyp> Jak coś to ja biorę :)
<Dreadlish> i bedzie skrzyponical
<Skrzyp> Toby się jebu zrobiło społecznościowe
<foreste> XD
<Skrzyp> Ale byłaby anarchia... :)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, fajnie brzmi
<Skrzyp> Może dreasponcrusjavoskrzypnical :)
<Skrzyp> Skrzypnical, najlepsze
<spontaniczny> Witam serdecznie. Jak zmienić rozdziałke jezeli w nvidia-setting mam maksymalną do ustawienia 640x480?
<Skrzyp> Monitor nie ten albo brak drivców dobrych
<Skrzyp> Masz zamknięte czy otwarte?
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: drivery pobrane ze strony nvidi
<Skrzyp> To zobacz otwarte, albo weź specjalnie dla ubuntu z ich repo non-free /domyślnie wyłączone/
<Skrzyp> Włącz sobie na liście - dopisz do każdego non-free
<spontaniczny> o Debiana 6 mi chodzi
<Dreadlish> weź se testinga zainstaluj
<Dreadlish> albo sida
<spontaniczny> sram już.
<spontaniczny> Zresztą pytalem jak ustawić rozdzielczość.
<Skrzyp> Spontaniczny, Ubuntu = Debian i vice versa
<mati75> Skrzyp: chyba !=
<Wizard> chyba .equals()
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> siemano
<winter> manosie
<spontaniczny> Wizardjaka masz karte?
<spontaniczny> graficzna
<Skrzyp> Chyba 'eq'
 * winter strzela 'plaskacza' skrzypowi
<m477> jakie sa glowne roznice miedzy monitorami LCD a LED ?
<spontaniczny> LED są lepszej jakości.
<foreste> zamast swietlowek sa ledy ;P
<Skrzyp> winter, pudło
<spontaniczny> obraz jest lepiej wyświetlany
<m477> bo ceny sa b. podobne
<Skrzyp> To ja mam w laptopie ledy i jestem bardzo zadowolony
<gtriderxc> ledy są oszczędniejsze
<m477> jakbys mial lcd tez bylbys zadowolony ~~
<Skrzyp> Właściwie pisze 'HDLED' ale nie wiem o co chodzi
<m477> podobny maja pobor mocy
<Skrzyp> LCD miałem przez 4 lata, siedemnastkę
<Wizard> spontaniczny: gdzie?
<Wizard> w lapku mam radeon 9700, w blaszaku podobną
<spontaniczny> tam gdzie ci  deb stoi
<Wizard> hmm, to mam radeon 9700
<Wizard> czy coś takiego
<Wizard> stary już jest
<Wizard> czekam na nowego aira ;P
<m477> czyli na dziesiejsze czasy lepiej ledy kupowac?
<spontaniczny> ja mam nvidie i nie moge rozdzilczosci zmienic
<m477> czy to indywidualna kwestia
<Skrzyp> m477, tak
<Skrzyp> Jak masz komórkę nową, to wiesz jak to wygląda
<winter> spontaniczny: xrandr
<m477> no nie mam
<Wizard> winter: ja lubię lxrandr
<Wizard> ;P
<winter> spontaniczny: a masz ty w ogóle xorg.conf?
<Skrzyp> winter, na siłę z buta to mu się wszystko rozjedzie
<spontaniczny> winter: tak ale jakis taki nie fajny, wklić Ci ?
<m477> jaki jest kanal o audio pc?
<Skrzyp> Chyba musi mieć jak Xów używa
<winter> nie musi
<spontaniczny> juz nie trzeba
<winter> Wizard: lxde używasz?
<winter> idę zajarać
<winter> na tą pizgawicę
<Wizard> winter: nie używam, irytuje mnie
<spontaniczny> winter:http://wklej.to/FQCw
<Wizard> używałem przez trochę, ale teraz postawiłem xubu w pracy na nowym kompie i tak jest dobrze
<winter> spontaniczny: ale całego nie wkleiłeś
<spontaniczny> winter: TO JEST CAŁY!
<winter> to jest niekompletny
<winter> wygeneruj jeszcze raz
<winter> nvidia-xconfig
<spontaniczny> a nie sorry ten wklej.to uciął.
<spontaniczny> winter: http://wklej.org/id/438784/
<clarnist> witam
<clarnist> mam pytanko
<winter> a jaki output ci daje xrandr
<clarnist> zainstalowałem steama i cs 1.6 przez wine i nie mogę wybrać opcji widescreen
<clarnist> jest na to jakaś rada?
<winter> clarnist: en_EN.utf-8 #wine
<m477> clarnist: zainstalowanie windowsa
<clarnist> to nie jest rozwiązanir
<m477> jest
<m477> i to najprostrze
<Wizard> m477: niektórzy tego nie rozumieją
<Wizard> i nie zrozumieją
<winter> Wizard: http://i.imgur.com/OHSYo.jpg
<Wizard> ble
<winter> nie znasz się :<
<Wizard> wiem
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> się gentoo wywaliło ;P
<winter> standard
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> miałeś?
<winter> pół roku przeszło
<winter> może się kiedyś z gentoo przeproszę
<winter> jak kupię proca i nie będzie już tak ssało
<Dreadlish> ja zawsze jak instaluje gentoo to potem zazwyczaj przy xach cos sie wykiełbaski
<Dreadlish> wykiełbasi*
<Szatan> winter: niee
<Dreadlish> nawet jak instaluje bez keywordów
<Szatan> tfu Wizard
<Dreadlish> co ma działać i jeszcze więcej
<Szatan> Wizard: ktoś odpalił ./kodzik_udp_flood 2host.com
<Dreadlish> kodzik
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> gorion mi sie przypomina
<Wizard> :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> a on w ogóle to ja sie kiedyś patrze i tu takie wtf? co to za frankenstein
<karmelek> huh, ale fajnie sie uczyc czegos co sie lubi :P
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> na mnie już za późno
<qermit> lubi?
 * Wizard instaluje Vim 7
<qermit> to w tym wieku coś jeszcze się lubi poza spaniem i odpoczynkiem?
<Wizard> khm
<Szatan> qermit: bara bara z żonką
<Wizard> ruchanie podciągasz pod pierwsze, czy drugie?
 * Wizard jeszcze piwo lubi
<Wizard> i chodzić do pracy
<qermit> Wizard: piwo to nie przyjemność, to obowiązek
<qermit> i tego trzymajmy się przy naszych dziewcyznach/żonach/kochankach
<karmelek> qermit: mam kolosa w piatek i zaliczenie z unixa w poniedzialek :P
<Wizard> qermit: będę w stolycy, ale tylko 2 dni, więc chyba się piwa nie napijemy :<
<karmelek> toc to przyjemnsc
<qermit> karmelek: z unixa to chyba oblejez co?
<qermit> Wizard: to może chociaż wódka
<Wizard> będzie ciężko
<karmelek> qermit: no jak sie zda to trzeba oblac :P
<qermit> Wizard: suitch mnie do poznania pojechała
<Wizard> znaczy jesteś teraz w pyrowni?
<qermit> ona jest
<qermit> ja siedze cały czas w warszawie
<jacekowski> http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=129244045916861&w=2
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> a ona teraz mieszka w Warszawie?
<qermit> mieszkała
<qermit> teraz wróciła do rodziców
<qermit> świeta, te sprawy
<qermit> może pracę jakąś tam znajdzie
<Wizard> hmm, w sumie Poznań to fajne miasto
<Wizard> mi się podoba
<Wizard> na pewno bardziej niż stolyca :|
<qermit> jest jeden problem
<qermit> Wizard: oni tam stasznie oszczędzają
<Wizard> na pensjach?
<bt4> na życiu
 * Wizard wycofuje się w czeluście menuconfiga
<szahid> Szatan, jesteś?
<Szatan> szahid: nie, nie ma mnie
<qermit> jacekowski: uważasz że to marna reklama firmy która zajmuje się rozwiązaniami zwiazanymi z VMWare
<qermit> ?
<jacekowski> qermit: co?
<jacekowski> qermit: ta cala heca z ipsec?
<qermit> mhm
<jacekowski> nie mam pojecia
<qermit> też nie mam, ale jak zobaczyłem stopkę pierwszego maila to mnie to przyszło do głowy
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: bo dawno dawno temu ktoś z ef bi aja zapłacił jakiemuś kowalskiemu za wrzucenie backdoora do ipseca
<Dreadlish> było to w 2000 roku bodaj
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<Dreadlish> i teraz robią z tego wielkie halo
<jacekowski> poczytaj list
<jacekowski> koles ktory podobno to zrobil
<jacekowski> stwierdzil ze nigdy w ogole nikomu nie powiedzial ze takie cos zrobil
<jacekowski> i ze nie dotykal kawalkow kodu o ktorych mowa
<Dreadlish> mówie, że ktoś komuś podobno zapłacił
<Dreadlish> nie wiem czy to rlne
<Dreadlish> ale wg. mnie to poprostu "temat zastępczy"
<qermit> tak, chcą zamydlić nam oczy abyśmy nie byli nadal świadomi sytuacji na PKP
<Dreadlish> ta
<szahid> winter, i co przeanalizowales mojego xorga? [spontaniczny]
<winter> pokaż co xrandr wyplówa
<szahid> czekaj relog
<jacekowski> qermit: widziales onlive?
<qermit> nie testowałem
<qermit> nie mam czasu
<qermit> aczkolwiek sama idea mi sie podoba
<qermit> wiesz dlaczego?
<jacekowski> nie
<qermit> jacekowski: bo uniezależnia to od architektury systemu Pana Kowalskiego Jana
<jacekowski> i tak klient tylko na windowsa
<jacekowski> i maca
<jacekowski> linuxa olali
<qermit> no ale łatwiej jest przeportować jednego klienta na inną architekturę niż pierdyliard gier
<spontaniczny> winter, http://wklej.org/id/438839/
<winter> o ffuuu
<winter> no to faktycznie coś nie tak jest
<spontaniczny> no to i ja wiem
<winter> a stery masz dobre?
<winter> jakie gpu masz
<spontaniczny> ze strony nvidii
<jacekowski> ehhh
<jacekowski> no to sie dziwisz
<jacekowski> tak sie sterownikow nie instaluje
<jacekowski> bo sie psuje
<spontaniczny> ale w repo debiana nie ma sterów do nvidii
<qermit> jak to nie ma
<jacekowski> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-nvidia-graphics-driver-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2g6vnjq> (at ubuntuguide.net)
<winter> saą na bank
<jacekowski> spontaniczny: a ty debiana masz?
<qermit> to jak ja zainstalowałem je na 4 komputerach
<spontaniczny> jacekowski, tak
<jacekowski> to wypier******
<jacekowski> to kanal ubuntu
<karmelek> :P
<qermit> http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers
<spontaniczny> jacekowski, ale ubuntu też mam na netbooku
<spontaniczny> Nouveau- to te?
<winter> nouveau to otwarty sterownik
<winter> podejżewam, że chcesz ten oficjalny ze strony nvidii
<spontaniczny> uhmm
<winter> zapaczkowany przez debiana
<winter> dalej patrz
<winter> ale najpierw usuń te które zainstalowałeś
<winter> gdzieś jest skrypt do tego
<winter> w /usr gdzieś chyba
<winter> tyo sobie go znajdź i odpal
<winter> find /usr -name "*nvidia*"
<winter> powinie to być plik k z końcówką .sh o ile mnie pamięć nie myli
<spontaniczny> winter te  non free drivers to jest tak? bo ja przy tej  rozdzilczości nic nie widze
<winter> tak, non free
<spontaniczny> o kurde troche roboty jest
<karmelek> jakiej roboty :P
<spontaniczny> dobra dzięki seerdeczne jutro sie za to zabieram!
<spontaniczny> dobranoc
<winter> branoc
 * karmelek znudzila zabawa z awk
 * NightWish` ziewa domyslnie
<winter> \o/
<winter> NightWish`: http://i.imgur.com/OHSYo.jpg
<NightWish`> zimowaty
<NightWish`> ej
<NightWish`> daj linka do Twego thema
<NightWish`> winter:
<winter> szuakm
<winter> NightWish`: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210&PHPSESSID=e580df5cadc2e901065dda279158862e
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/338zxsv> (at gnome-look.org)
<NightWish`> a znam to
<NightWish`> u mnie to zupelnie inaczej wyglada
<NightWish`> Neutronium Midnight ;)
<winter> idę zajarac
 * Wizard woli tematy z xfce-engine
<Wizard> a najbardziej lubi stellar i saltlake ostatnio
 * PushUpek skuty potyka się o drzwi
<PushUpek> odobry ;]
<NightWish`> PushUpek: pijoku
<PushUpek> NightWish`: samocio wredna z zasady :P
<NightWish`> ja wredna?
<PushUpek> wszystkie jesteście wredne ;]
<NightWish`> nie prawda!
<NightWish`> ja jestem milutka!
<PushUpek> ehe ;] a ja nie piję :P
<PushUpek> a jak tam zdrówko milutka...?:>
<NightWish`> nie wiadomo dalej
<NightWish`> czekam na wyniki
<NightWish`> a obcy jak byl tak jest na mojej szyi
<NightWish`> a Ty z jakiej okazji to piles?
<NightWish`> PushUpek:
<PushUpek> hmm
<PushUpek> z okazji nadrobienia zaległości w BBT
<PushUpek> a czy facet musi mieć powód do picia?
<NightWish`> no
<NightWish`> ej
<NightWish`> bbt jest swietne ;d
<PushUpek> wiem ;D
<PushUpek> Amy i jej chcica ;D
<NightWish`> ta ;D
<PushUpek> jeszcze Supernatural i można uznać, że mogę czekać na nowy odcinek BBT ;]
<NightWish`> PushUpek: ja tam tylko house i bbt
<Caemyr> bbt?
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-16
<NightWish`> big bang theory
<bikstopa> szukali murzyna, zlapali polaka XDD
<Wizard> cześć
<qermit> hmm ale zawiało
<Wizard> cześć qermit
<qermit> siemka
<qermit> co ty tak rano wstajesz?
<lotharek> cześć
<fbu9> witam witam
<xcv> sup.
<Wizard> qermit: pracuję
<Wizard> to wstaję
<fbu9> i jak tam chopaki?
<fbu9> chcecie zobaczyc ile śniegu napadało umnie?
<fbu9> macie
<fbu9> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs817.snc4/69772_1763072158911_1302320190_32015245_489773_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2axj45j> (at sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<Wizard> ale śmieszne
<spontaniczny> fbu9: http://c.wrzuta.pl/wi7183/9d2504fc000f5ae549bcc707/0/zimo-wypierdalaj-gif
<spontaniczny> Wizard: czytałeś notkę Skrzypa na jego joggerze?
<fbu9> popieram
<Wizard> spontaniczny: nie
<Wizard> to o googlu?
<spontaniczny> taaa...
<spontaniczny> fbu9: a widziałes tego demota zimo nie tykaj stopy
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk: słuchasz huntera? Czy to z Postala?
 * Skrzyp re - informatyka na iMakach... :P
 * Skrzyp moźe zdąźy wklepać coś na joggera
 * Skrzyp nie wie, co napisać :(
<Skrzyp> he PoKrAk
<spontaniczny> szlag mnie trafi z tymi sterownikami
<Skrzyp> o, juź wymyśliłem
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: i o czym będziesz pisał?
<spontaniczny> weź to graficznie jakoś ogarnij bo straszy ludzi
<Skrzyp> Teraz jest ok
<Skrzyp> Piszę ŃA ŻYWO o mojej klasie
<spontaniczny> jest badziewne ...
<Skrzyp> spontaniczny: CSS + XHTML i jedziesz
<Skrzyp> no i zvon
<termi> kurna jak to jest mozliwe ze na windowsie mi internet kijowo chodzi
<termi> zwiechy ma itd
<termi> a na ubuntu smiga jak szalony
<termi> :/
<spontaniczny> bo windows to zło. Ja wczoraj nero instalowalem godzine
<termi> ta nero to porazka
<spontaniczny> jak kupowalem pctato dostalem chyba 7mke nero gratis
<spontaniczny> wczoraj kumpel ściągał i film  i chaił go nagrac- film ściągał się 30min a nero INSTALOWAŁO się GODZINE!
<spontaniczny> pc'ta to*
<lotharek>  spontaniczny: dziwne
<lotharek> ja niedawno instalowalem dziewczynie również siódemkę i żadnych problemów nie było ;-)
<spontaniczny> lotharek: on najnowsa wersje instalowal
<spontaniczny> ja mialem 7-mke i była ok!
<lotharek> okej, teraz trochę jaśniej
<lotharek> :) chyba z tego jakiś kombajn się zrobił, prawda?
<lotharek> (ja używałem szóstki jeszcze niedawno... ;p)
<termi> ta z 10 to kombajna na maxa
<termi> juz wole ashampo od tego calego nero
<termi> :)
<lotharek> eh
<spontaniczny> te wolne sterowniki dla nvidi na n ... noveu coś tam to one nie akcelerują 3d?
<lotharek> a ja się dalej męcze z nagrywaniem pod linuxem, nautilius-cd-burner wbrew tego, co piszą nie radzi sobie z płytami DL -_-
<termi> panowie czy na linux mozna poinstaowac stery do karty grficznej nivida itp?
<spontaniczny> mozna
<spontaniczny> lotharek: a czemu z brasero nie korzystasz?
<termi> na stronie ubuntu pl bedzie to opisane jak to zrobic?
<spontaniczny> termi: jakie distro masz?
<spontaniczny> ubuntu.pl?
<spontaniczny> tfoy ubu masz?
<termi> tak
<spontaniczny> nvidie?
<termi> 10.04 remix pl
<termi> tak nividie
<spontaniczny> to ci powinnoautomatycznie znaleźć
<spontaniczny> wejdź w system->sterowniki i ttam zobacz
<spontaniczny> wybaczcie za literówki ale stawiam debiana znowu gram na ps3 i pisze na ircu
<termi> :)
<lotharek> spontaniczny: brasero widzi mi płytki dl jako 4.X GB
<termi> dobra pobiera sterownik
<termi> jakis nividia 173
<spontaniczny> ok
<termi> coraz bardziej mi sie ten linux podoba
<lotharek> 'g brasero dl
<termi> choc powiem ze 512 ramu na obsluge jeszce wine to malo troche
<spontaniczny> termi: przejdzie ci
<lotharek> hm
<lotharek> !g brasero dl
<termi> spontaniczny: dlaczego mówisz ze mi przejdzie?
<spontaniczny> termi: od jakiego czasu masz ubu i jaką masz specyfikacje komputera?
<termi> bu mam od niedzieli
<termi> ubu*
<spontaniczny> jaki masz zegar i ile ramu?
<termi> 2,8 p4, 512 ramu
<termi> stary komp:)
<fi9o> pf
<fi9o> mi na p4 3,2 1gb ram ubuntu 10.04 zarzuka calkiem elo.
<spontaniczny> strego kompa żes nie widzial
<fi9o> Ale oczywiscie mocno je przekonfigurowalem na swoj sposob
<termi> no ogolnie mam ok tylko ramu przydalo by sie wiecej
<fi9o> E tam, jesli by wziac jakies lxde to nie ma problemu.
<termi> 2Gb mi styknie
<termi> :)
<spontaniczny> ja mam amd jakiegos 1.6 ramu 1gb i mi sie smigało ubu ... muliło strasznie
<termi> to muliło czy śmigało ?
<termi>  :D:D
<spontaniczny> nie smigało*
<termi> :)
<termi> aa wlasie szybkie pytanie cos na ubu do muzyki sluchania w stylu winampa albo aimpa
<termi> nie che zadnego amaroka
<termi> itop
<termi> :)
<Shibumi> mplayer z palca
<PoKrAk> compiz
<termi> mplayer znam
<termi> zobacze compiz
<termi> :)
<spontaniczny> compiz to nie odtwarzacz
<spontaniczny> rhytmbox?
<mati75> lol
<mati75> spontaniczny: to miecz dwuręczny
<termi> rhytmbox odpada
<spontaniczny> mati75: co miecz dwuręczny
<spontaniczny> termi: co Ci  w amaroku sien ie podoba?
<mati75> 11:09 < spontaniczny> compiz to nie odtwarzacz
<lotharek> termi: moc!
<lotharek> :)
<PoKrAk> ok resecik z/w
<lotharek> albo mpd
<PoKrAk> wiem ze nie jest
<termi> nie wiem jakos mi ten amarok nie pasi :)
<spontaniczny> mati75: to termi mówił, że idzie compiza wyróbować, a wczesniej o odtwarzacz pytal.
<mati75> aaa
<spontaniczny> mati75: noveau nie obsługują 3d?
<mati75> standardowe nie
 * spontaniczny poszedł zapalić.
<mati75> gallium tak
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> no teraz siec chyba naprawiona
<PoKrAk> czekamy zobaczymy
<spontaniczny> mati75: a co to galium?
<termi> hmm
<termi> ten amarok
<termi> cos mi nie gra :)
<PoKrAk> a xmms ??
<spontaniczny> to przypomina  winampa
<PoKrAk> no tak ma byc
<PoKrAk> a miał byc ala winamp przeca
<spontaniczny> mati75: to chyba lepiej, już non-free stery z nvidi zainstalować.
<PoKrAk> qna musze wyłączyc przełanzanie pulpitów za pomoca myszy bo zaczyna byc to wkurzające
<termi> biore tego xmms
<lotharek> PoKrAk: gdzie się to włącza?
<lotharek> szukałem tego niedawno :)
<PoKrAk> qwa nie mam pojecia wlasnie
<PoKrAk> mam ecomorph`a
<PoKrAk> i mnie juz drzazni ze trzeba mysi pilnowac bo ci odrazu kosta lata :/
<PoKrAk> termi obsługuje sie to identycznie jak winampa
<termi> tylko to jest z terminala tylko tak?
<PoKrAk> termi nie normalne gui tyz jest
<EsmD> ciagle nie ma polskiej wersji ubuntu :/
<EsmD> 10.10
<PoKrAk> jakt nie ma
<termi> PoKrAk: to jak odpalic to z gui?
<PoKrAk> chciałes powiedziec polskiej przeróbki
<PoKrAk> termi w multimediach powinien ci sie ikonek dorobic
<termi> no wlasnie sie nie dorobila
<termi> :)
<PoKrAk> moment poczekaj to se instalne :)
<termi> xmms2 ja zaisntalowalem
<EsmD> PoKrAk: no, polskiej przerobki
<PoKrAk> EsmD: a co nie tak jest z orginałem ??
<termi> po ang
<termi> jest :)
<termi> ;)
<EsmD> bo polska przerobka ma zazwyczaj fajna taete :P
<PoKrAk> dupa nie po angielsku
<EsmD> *tapete
<termi> hehe
<PoKrAk> doh
<PoKrAk> tapete wez sobie z satanic
<EsmD> no i jest srypcik do automatyzacji
<PoKrAk> sa mega
<termi> PoKrAk: i jak tam ten xmms2?
<PoKrAk> EsmD: to moze lepiej windowsa zainstalowac :)
<PoKrAk> moment sie teguje
<EsmD> PoKrAk: mam juz
<termi> ok to jak sie zteguje do krzycz :)
<EsmD> teraz ubuntu serwer sobie zasysam
<PoKrAk> termi wez doinstaluj xmms2tray
<PoKrAk> qna widze ze przekombinowali z tym xmms2
<Enlik> Ha! Jak free -m nawet w +/- itp. pokazuje duże zużycie pamieci to nie znaczy ze jest duze! Slab sie kłania I ŧink
<termi> :)
<Enlik> *nie musi znaczyc
<termi> cos mi ten xmmmstray nie dziala
<PoKrAk> termi widze juz znalazłem gxmms2 to sie zwie
<termi> :)
<PoKrAk> poczekaj wlasnie sie ztegował musze go sprawdzic
<termi> ok
<termi> a ten xmms2tray mi nie dziakla
<termi> odpal to mi jakis komunikat wyskakuje i czy dam tak czy nie to jest kaput
<PoKrAk> termi tu masz wszystkich klentów do xmms2 http://xmms2.org/wiki/Clients
<PoKrAk> wybiersz sobei szakiegos
<termi> no wybiore tego gxmms2
<PoKrAk> jest dość prosty w wygladzie i obsłudze :)
<termi> ja chce tylko zeby mi muzyka grala
<termi> nic wiecej
<termi> a nie jakies amaroki z milionem ikonek
<termi> i kuj wie czego :)
<PoKrAk> no qna wychodzi na to ze wicd w nattym jeszcze jest do d.... ::/
<PoKrAk> narazie nie rozłancza
<termi> a tak a propo z innej beczki
<termi> w jaki sposob sie na linux wywala jakie sprogramy
<termi> przypuscmy chcialbym tego xmmstray wywalic
<termi> odinstalwoac mowiac po windowsiarsku
<termi> :)
<PoKrAk> sudo aptitude purge xmmstray
<PoKrAk> chocby jeden z wielu
<PoKrAk> w synapticu mozesz odznaczyc paczke
<PoKrAk> sudo aptitude remove xmmstray
<PoKrAk> sudo apt-get remove xmmstray
<PoKrAk> sudo apt-get purge xmmstray
<EsmD> ubuntu server edition ma jakies srodowisko graficzne?
<PoKrAk> EsmD: jak zainstalujesz to ma
<PoKrAk> EsmD: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<termi> dzieki PoKrAk  :)
<PoKrAk> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<termi> sorry za takie pytania ale dopiero zaczynam :)
<PoKrAk> spox
<EsmD> termi: jak masz ubuntu 10.10 to to wszystko zrobisz w Centrum Oprogramowania Ubuntu
<EsmD> tak juz nic nie piszac tylko fajeczki odznaczajac
<PoKrAk> jak mowiłem jest wiele sposobów :)
<EsmD> z mordem w oczach...
<PoKrAk> ale jesli chce sie nauczyc działać w linuxie to trza popisac :)
<termi> nie mam 10.10
<termi> tylko mam 10.04
<PoKrAk> termi zaktualizuj distro
<termi> how?
<PoKrAk> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<PoKrAk> i zamieniasz bodajze lucid na maverick
<EsmD> atomatycznie ci powinno sie pojawic ze dostepna nowa wersja :P
<PoKrAk> jak to zrobisz bedziemy działać dalej
<PoKrAk> oczywiscie jesli automatycznie ci nie powiedziało
<PoKrAk> co sie czasem zdarza
<termi> wpisalem to co mi podales i mi wyskoczylo jakies cos
<termi> :)
<PoKrAk> przepraszam moja wina ma byc:
<EsmD> jak to "czasem"? powino dzialac kazdemu jak nic nie rusza
<PoKrAk> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<PoKrAk> EsmD:  co za radocha z linuxa jak nie mozna pogrzebac
<EsmD> w kazdym azie mi dzialalo
<termi> wpisuje to to mi wyskakuje jakies gnu nano 2.2.2
<EsmD> PoKrAk: radocha jest, kiedy grzebiesz samemu, a zaden linux cie do tego nie zmusza
<PoKrAk> EsmD: nawet moj testing natty juz nie jest dziewiczy :)
<PoKrAk> ja zawsze samemu grzebie :)
<PoKrAk> terni ok
<PoKrAk> to edytor tekstu
<termi> no domyslam sie
<termi> :)
<PoKrAk> i wpisy zaczynajace sie od deb ci interesuja
<PoKrAk> i lucid na maverick pozamieniaj
<termi> tylko ze tam jest pusto
<termi> nie ma zadnego tesktu
<termi> ajkaby pusty plik
<PoKrAk> to ctrl + x
<PoKrAk> daj zaraz lookne czy nie pomyliłem
<EsmD> Hahaha :D "you CPU does not support the SSE instruction set. Team Speak 3 will not run on your computer."
<termi> :)
<lotharek> termi: wpisując ścieżki uzupełniaj sobie nazwy tabem
<PoKrAk> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<lotharek> przy okazji sprawdzasz, czy jest taki plik :)
<termi> no teraz mam :)
<PoKrAk> tak jak mowi
<termi> i mam wszytkie lucid zamienic na maverick?
<PoKrAk> tak
<EsmD> PoKrAk: pojdzie mi ubuntu jak nie mam sse na procku? :D
<PoKrAk> sse ??
<EsmD> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streaming_SIMD_Extensions
<EsmD> team speak 3 mi nie idze -.-
<PoKrAk> sprobuj
<PoKrAk> i zainstaluj kernel-low latency
<PoKrAk> powinno styknac
<PoKrAk> z zawsze mozesz pokusic sie o ubu 8.10
<termi> dobra zrobilem
<termi> co dalej
<EsmD> teoretycznie jak zainstaluje ubunt 10.10 desktop to moge dosac rzeczy tak zebym mial serwer z niego, tak?
<PoKrAk> ok to teraz robisz
<PoKrAk> sudo apt-get update
<termi> ale czekaj najpier musze to zapisac tak?
<PoKrAk> i jak sie skończy sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PoKrAk> tak zapisac
<PoKrAk> F2 klawisz i potwierdzasz
<termi> ok a tak dla jasnosci ja mam tego ubuntu10.04 remix pl i rozumiem ze mam to robic
<termi> ?
<termi> bo tak z ciekawosci zapytam co to da co ja robie tereaz?
<PoKrAk> yeap
<PoKrAk> aktualizujesz 10.04 na wersje 10.10 czyli do najnowszej stabilnej
<termi> ki doki :)
<termi> teguje sie
<termi> :)
<termi> distro sie teguje :)
<PoKrAk> ok
<termi> a co do tego gxmms2 to zeby to chodzilo musi byc xmms2 zrobiony?
<PoKrAk> tak
<firemark> ~11:56:32~  EsmD : Hahaha :D "you CPU does not support the SSE instruction set. Team Speak 3 will not run on your computer."
<firemark> EsmD: cooo?
<firemark> EsmD: ty masz intel 8bitowy czy co?
<EsmD> nie, ja mam amd duron 1400+pro zintegrowany
<firemark> hm
<firemark> dziwne
<spontaniczny> jak zainstaluje pakiet nvidia-glx to to bedą sterowniki?
<PoKrAk> spontaniczny: olej stery
<PoKrAk> zobacz najpierw czy bez nich nie skonfigurujesz xsów
<spontaniczny> mam skonfigurowane ok rozdzielczosc mi pasuje na tym novaeu coś tam. tylko ja che compiza
<m477> Panowie jestem chory:(
<PoKrAk> ja mam compiza bez sterów do nvidii
<termi> m477: wspolczuje ja jestem po
<termi> w weekend bylem chory
<PoKrAk> spontaniczny: a na tej grafie napewno bedzie chodził
<PoKrAk> wygenerowałeś sobie odpowiedni xorg,conf
<m477> ja mam antybiotyk :(
<spontaniczny> ale noveau cos tam nie ma akceleracji 3d
<PoKrAk> wez sobie zapuść X -configure -> wygeneruje ci odpowiedniego xorga przekopiuj go tam gdzie trza i wtedy zobacz
<PoKrAk> z/w faja
<m477> z rana juz kopcisz?
<termi> 12 a ty z rana :)
<m477> poszedlem spac o 7 i wstalem o 10 to dla mnie rano -_-
<termi> haha
<termi> to cos cala noc robil?
<m477> chory jestem i nie moge w nocy spac
<m477> chyba zdycham jak pies
<termi> mam nadzieje ze ten updejt distro mi gruba nie zepsuje
<termi> :)
<PoKrAk> a co ma tam do psucia ??
<PoKrAk> termi zawsze mozesz sobie go skopiowac na bok
<termi> :)
<spontaniczny> Re.
<spontaniczny> termi: z grubem ci sie nic nie stanie.
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk: to olac te sterowniki?
<PoKrAk> na poczatku wygeneruj xorg.conf
<PoKrAk> i dopiero jak to nie pomoze kombinowac ze sterami
<spontaniczny> xorga mam i to nawet dobrego.
<PoKrAk> wygenerowany tak jak mówiełem ?
<spontaniczny> nie. systemowy.
<PoKrAk> to wygeneruj nowy od podstaw
<spontaniczny> którym poleceniem?
<PoKrAk> tamtego skopij na bok i w konsoli z wyłączonymi xsami z uprawnieniami root X -configure
<PoKrAk> w katalogo domowym utworzy ci plik xorga który mosisz przekopiowac do /etc/X11 i zmienic mu nazwę na xorg.conf
<PoKrAk> reset wsio
<termi> ciekawe ile to jeszce potrwa bo zaraz musze wychodzic
<termi> :)
<PoKrAk> termi sporo nawet przy bardzo bardzo szybkim łączu troche to trwa
<termi> mnie sie juz posciagalo all tera trwa rozpakowaywanie przetwarzanie
<PushUpek> bry ;]
<termi> dobry
<PoKrAk> oo PushUpek
<termi> albo taki sobie
<PushUpek> co tam PoKrAk ?:>
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: mam juz ecomorph`a
<PushUpek> ;]
<PoKrAk> i netty juz nie jest ubuntu dziewiczy :) :D
<PushUpek> a ja gentoo :P
<PoKrAk> gento ssie :D
<PushUpek> taa ;D
<termi> PoKrAk: jakbym teraz to nprz przerwal to po wlaczeniu bezdie robic na nowo czy od momentu przerwania?
<PoKrAk> termi ani sie waz
<termi> :)
<termi> Done.
<termi> mision i completed
<termi> :)
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: to kiedy wypróbujesz ecomorph`a
<PoKrAk> to reset i test
<termi> pff za wczesnie sygnal
<termi> :)
<PoKrAk> pozniej wysprzatac np ubutweak i mozna działać
<termi> jednak jeszce cos robi
<termi> openoffice
<termi> zastepuje
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk: jeżeli użyje mv /root/xorg.new.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf to mi  to zamieni?
<PoKrAk> z odpowiednimi uprawnieniami napewno :)
<spontaniczny> ok
<spontaniczny> Ja w ogóle xorg.conf nie mam
<PoKrAk> bo nie robi sie domyslnie
<PoKrAk> ale jak jest to z niego xsy korzystają
<spontaniczny> ok. ide sie babarać z tym
<PoKrAk> i jak go juz masz reset
<PoKrAk> jak cos bedzie nie tak kasujesz go albo przerabiasz
<PoKrAk> ot cała filozofia
<termi> dobra ja sie zwijam
<termi> narka
<PoKrAk> narka
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk: http://wklej.org/id/439022/ taki mi wygenerowało. Jest ok?
<PoKrAk> jak działa jest ok
<spontaniczny> nie wiem czy dział bo narazie  go przeglądam.
<spontaniczny> Działa!
<PoKrAk> i ajakbys stery wgrał to wielki h bys miał
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk: a jaka jest szansa, że w ten sposób pójdzie mi gra 3D na wine?
<PoKrAk> jak sprawdzisz to bedziesz wiedział
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk: jakie masz distro?
<PoKrAk> natty 11.04
<spontaniczny> to ogólnodostępne jest?
<PoKrAk> w source list zamieniasz maverick na natty i masz
<PoKrAk> lecz to wersja testowa jest i niekoniecznie stabilna
<spontaniczny> Jak czytam może to być całkiem nowe oblicze ubuntu.
<PoKrAk> olałem gnoma i unity i zainstalowałem e17 ecomorph i działa wreszcie jak potrzeba z efektami
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk: jaki masz zegra?
<PoKrAk> amd sempron 2800+
<spontaniczny> czyli taktowanie masz 1.6 chyba nie?
<PoKrAk> i 1 gb ram
<PoKrAk> bodajze
<spontaniczny> ja mam taką samą specyfikacje i Ubu mi strasznie mulilo.
<PoKrAk> poszukaj kernela lowlatency
<PoKrAk> odmuli ci go
<spontaniczny> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=124872&file1=124872-1.jpg&file2=124872-2.jpg&file3=&name=Antarctica+Gtk
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3y6p8np> (at gnome-look.org)
<spontaniczny> koleś ma opis ikon obok nich. Idzie to jakoś łatwo ustawić?
<PoKrAk> http://imgur.com/eZ6FW
<PoKrAk> we właściwosciach nic nie ma
<PoKrAk> moze to motyw takowy
<spontaniczny> To Twój desktop?
<PoKrAk> yeap
<spontaniczny> ja miałem ładne gnome na fedorce.
<PoKrAk> to nie gnome
<spontaniczny> wiem, ale mówiem, że JA miałem ładne gnome.
<PoKrAk> ja tez miałem ładne
<PoKrAk> lecz juz sam fakt przekombinowania gdm mnie wqrwia bo jak widze te cukierkowe kolory to mnie h strzela
<spontaniczny> Mi sie tam podoba.
<PoKrAk> a jakbym niekombinował zeby zamiast gdm entrance mi sie załanczało to i tak gdm sie odpala :/
<PoKrAk> mdle cukierkowe kolory ble i brak możliwości zmiany tego
<spontaniczny> mnie wkurzył dzis update Debiana. Miałem takiego fajnego gruba a teraz mam jakaś rakiete i kosmos ...
<PoKrAk> aaa na nattym tyz to mam
<spontaniczny> szlag mnie trafia ...
<PoKrAk> ...
<spontaniczny> z tą rakietką. Jak to wywalić ew. zmienić?
<PoKrAk> ja olałem
<PoKrAk> w grub.cfg pewnie
<spontaniczny> Gdzie znajdę domyślne gnomowskie ikony?
<PoKrAk> w synaptic zainstaluj
<PoKrAk> a wybór masz w wygląd
<spontaniczny> reboot
<spontaniczny> z/
<Dreadlish> elo
<PoKrAk> ole
<spontaniczny> Hmmm, jednak mam problemy z 3D na pulpicie
<PoKrAk> glxheads i glxgears sobie odpal czy działają
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk: chyab jednak będą potrzebne te sterowniki
<PoKrAk> ale xorga.conf sobie zarchiwizuj zeby było do czego wrócić
<spontaniczny> Hmmm. a jak to ma działac? w pierwszym przypadku lata mi trójkąt a  w drugim latają koła zebate
<PoKrAk> czyli gl`a masz :)
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk: i mam zainstalowac nvidia-glx ?
<PoKrAk> pogoogluj ze swoja grafiką jakie stery powinny byc
<PoKrAk> np nazwa grafiki compiz ubuntu
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk:  http://packages.debian.org/stable/x11/nvidia-glx to jest to?
<PoKrAk> jak byc am twoja grafa to tak
<spontaniczny> i tylko ten pakiet nvidia-glx zainstalować?
<PoKrAk> daj popraez aptitude do zainstaluje wsio co trza
<spontaniczny> Xy mam wyłaczyć przy instalacji?
<PoKrAk> nie
 * PushUpek ziewa
<PushUpek> coś się nie wyspałem
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: koniec obijania
<PushUpek> dopiro początke, święta idą :D
<PoKrAk> ja juz nattiego skonfigurowałem jak chciałem
<PoKrAk> i nie ma co robic :)
<TheNumb> Wie ktoś jak z fedory zrobić rolling release?
<fi9o> TheNumb: up do raw hide
<fi9o> Ale nikt nie gwarantuje, ze to bedzie dzialac.
<PoKrAk> feetora to raczej nie ten kanał
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: ten, ten...
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: to jest #linux-pl
<TheNumb> ;]
<PoKrAk> feetora to zuo
<TheNumb> Nie #u-pl
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: Ubuntu to zuo.
<TheNumb> Ale trzymam się tego gówna.
<PoKrAk> dlatego jade na paczkach debiana :)
<fi9o> Heh
<fi9o> TheNumb: na #fedora pytaj.
<TheNumb> fi9o: dokopałem się, że updates-testing można wrzucić ;p
<fi9o> No tak.
<TheNumb> Czy jakoś tak :P
<fi9o> Ale to nie czyni z niej rolling.
<TheNumb> Ale bardziej rolling niż zwykła fetora.
<fi9o> TheNumb: Za to suse mozliwe, ze bedzie rolling
<TheNumb> Bardziej chodzi mi o świeże paczki.
<fi9o> TheNumb: wlasnie, ze wciaz nie.
<TheNumb> fi9o: będzie, to dodatkowe repo.
<fi9o> Bo i tak wyjdzie nastepna fedore i musisz upgrade zrobic.
<fi9o> fedora
<TheNumb> Wiem, wiem...
<fi9o> TheNumb: Wiec zrob apdejt do raw hide
<TheNumb> fi9o: ale pewnie nie będzie sterów dla nvidii...
<fi9o> No to jest oczywista oczywistosc
<TheNumb> Tak jak teraz w OpenSuse 11.4.
<fi9o> Wiec w ustawieniach yuma moglbys dac hold
<fi9o> tych pakietow ktore chcesz zatrzymac
<TheNumb> Bym musiał sam instalować sterowniki ;]
<fi9o> >_<
<fi9o> Nie czytasz co Ci pisze?
<TheNumb> fi9o: czytam. Ale Fedora to dla mnie ostateczność.
<fi9o> TheNumb: Zobacz, byla rozmowa na ten temat nawet http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/users/2010-March/368802.html
<PoKrAk> to nie lepiej SID`a postawić i z bani
<TheNumb> fi9o: ciekawe :P
<PoKrAk> na desktop jak znalazł i zawsze doprzodu niz ubu
<TheNumb> Dupa, Ubuntu ssie kupę. Wkurza mnie launchpad ;/
<TheNumb> Grrrrr...
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: nie tylko ciebie
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: dlatwgo mowie o SID`zie a nie o ubu
<PoKrAk> DEBIAN SID
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: jak nie Ubuntu, to Debian też nie.
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: co nie tak z debianem
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: średnio świeże paczki.
<PoKrAk> najlepsze distro z jakim pracowałem
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: w sidzie masz swieze
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: poka apt-cache show kernel-image
<Dreadlish> experimental se zobacz
<TheNumb> W packages.debian.org nie ma w eksperymentalnej ;s
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: nie pokaze bo jeszcze nie popsułem tak bardzo nattiego zeby zasilac go z SID`a ale rozwazam to
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: nie ma
<Dreadlish> ale jest repo experimental
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: hmm, muszę pogrzebać ;s
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> zobacze czy dobrze mówie
<Dreadlish> vima odpale
<PoKrAk> albo experimental ale tym sie jeszcze nie bawiłem :D
<PoKrAk> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/489-Instalacja-paczek-z-experimental
<TheNumb> Bardziej sid by mnie interesował chyba jednak 8-)
<PoKrAk> a nie mowiłem :)
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: jest experimental ;p
<TheNumb> Niż taki queeze ;p
<TheNumb> squeeze*
<TheNumb> Tylko teraz jak się dobraż do tego sida ^^
<TheNumb> dobrać*
<Dreadlish> instalujesz squeeze
<Dreadlish> i zmieniasz repo na sid
<Dreadlish> apt-get upgrade
<Dreadlish> i jazda
<TheNumb> dist-upgrade :P
<PoKrAk> albo szukasz net_install dla sid`a
<TheNumb> I tak się jeszcze zastanawiam, jakie KDE jest w sidzie ^^
<Dreadlish> jest w zwykłym netinstalu
<Dreadlish> w trybie expert
<Dreadlish> wybór repo
<PoKrAk> debian.org i sobie looknij
<TheNumb> meh, w unstable dalej jest 4.4.5 ._.
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: jest 4 spokojnie
<Dreadlish> ale masz experimental zawsze ;p
<PoKrAk> TheNumb: to zainstaluj gnomabadz z paczek enlightenmenta e17 albo ecomorph`a
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: a co jeśli wolę KDE? ;]
<PoKrAk> to jakby z windowsa korzystac :D
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: nie szkodzi. Mi się podoba KDE.
<PoKrAk> jak kto lubi :)
<PoKrAk> zawsze przeciez mozesz skompilowac nowsze od podstaw
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: gdybym chciał to robić, dalej bym siedział na Gentoo.
<TheNumb> ;)
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: to dawaj na archa
<PoKrAk> zawsze zrodła mozna na paczke przerobic :)
<Dreadlish> tam pchają w updaty wszystko
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: wiem ;] Ale mam problemy z Alsa. Nie zapisuje wysokości ustawień, menda.
<TheNumb> Dobra, idę się siłować z Sidem.
<TheNumb> brb
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: facet
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: to se dodaj do /etc/rc.conf w daemonach alsa ...
<Dreadlish> to ci zapisze
<seba12> hi everybody
<ntat> TheNumb, dopisz do pliku konfiguracji alsa: "alsactl_store_on_shutdown="always autosave"
<Ranestwen> Dziendobry
<Ranestwen> Da sie jakos zwolnic predkosc myszki nie majac gnome/kde?
<mati75> urwać kabel
<Ranestwen> mati75: jak nie masz pojecia to sie nie udzielaj : (
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: przestań ją karmić.
<TheNumb> Wtedy zdechnie, prędkość będzie wynosiła 0.
<Ranestwen> Ostro zes pojechal
<Ranestwen> Dopiero skonczylem sie smiac
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: no, wiem. Mam cięty żart.
<Ranestwen> Zarty nerdow +100 do beki
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: sam jesteś nerd <:
<TheNumb> Kto tu ma directfb <:
<Dreadlish> hehe
<Dreadlish> czyli "ale oso hosi"
<mati75> Ranestwen: co taki sztywny jesteś
<TheNumb> mati75: nie jadł nic dzisiaj czy coś.
<Ranestwen> mati75: bo zamiast pomoc to pieprzysz smuty
<Dreadlish> mati75: bo man man mu nie działa
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: idź, pomóż community i sprawdź widelcem czy masz 230V w gniazdku.
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: idz strzel formata znowu
<Dreadlish> Ranestwen: za późno
<Dreadlish> ja nie robie formata
<Dreadlish> ja buduje system od nowa
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: ty naprawde wyjdz z domu bo twoje zarty sa fatalne ; d
<mati75> Dreadlish: wiem
<Dreadlish> mati75: ja sie zastanawiam czy w ogóle mu man działa
<TheNumb>  /kick Dreadlish
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: twoje zycie: format>instalacja linuxa>format>rozwiazanie problemu instalacji>instalacja linuxa~~
<TheNumb>  /kick Ranestwen
<TheNumb> <:
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> sfailowałeś
<Dreadlish> bo jeszcze w międzyczasie przewinie się windows i jakieś bsd
<Dreadlish> a twoje życie wygląda tak: szukanie dziury w całym>znalezielnie problemu>męczenie ludzi na gg nawet nie zaglądając na manuala i tak w kółko
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: ale wyjdz z domu, ok?
<Dreadlish> Ranestwen: robiłem to dzisiaj już 3 razy
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: nie podoba się, wyjdź z kanału.
<Dreadlish> poza tym byś nie próbował udowodnić swojej wyższości
<Dreadlish> bądź zajebistości
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: nikt nie trzyma. Przepychanki słowne możesz uskuteczniać ze swoimi kolegami.
<TheNumb> Jeśli takowych posiadasz <:
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: mi sie podoba
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: nerd mnie cisnie od no-life'ow , ostro..
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: chłopak Ci się podoba? To się podobno leczy.
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: Pan Adolf powlekany cyklonem B.
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: nei widziales ":" ? : (
<TheNumb> Przed znakiem zapytania nie robi się odstępów.
<Tyczek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227562
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: koncza sie argumenty i zjezdzamy na pisownie? : (
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: nie podoba mi się Twoja obecność na tym kanale. Narzekasz zamiast samemu rozwiązać problem.
<Dreadlish> no nie fallout sie ziwsl
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: cry
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: xset m 5 1
<Tyczek> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mouse+sensivity+ubuntu
<Tyczek> :>
<TheNumb> Ogólnie, man xset
<Ranestwen> Tyczek: juz dawno to zrobilem ale dzieki : P
<Tyczek> Żeby nie było, używam Windowsa. ;P
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: ryj tam.
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: O, wychodzi z Ciebie dzieciuch <:
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: mhm
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: co ejszcze powiesz, nerdzie?; d
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: Dodam tylko tyle, że jesteś żałosny.
<TheNumb> I nie jestem nerdem, na takie miano trzeba sobie zasłużyć.
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: to nei ja rzucam jakies pseudo smieszne teksty
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: Coś jeszcze?
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: ta, kropeczka i przecinek nie czyni cie doroslym : (((
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: Co masz na myśli?
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: przeczytaj jeszcze raz
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: Twoje zdanie nie odnosi się do żadnej z moich wypowiedzi.
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: o.O
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: czytaj jeszcze raz
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: nie wiem co masz na myśli. Ale dalsze prowadzenie tej jałowej dyskusji nie ma według mnie sensu.
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: hahaha, jaka wypowiedz
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: Dobra, możliwe że załapałem. Chodzi Ci o to, że używam znaków interpunkcyjnych podczas pisania?
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: chcesz zrobic wrazenie 30 40 latka z tytulem doktora?
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: i tak jestes nerdem : ((
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: Nie, to jest mój sposób wypowiadania się. Jeśli się nie podoba -> Wypierdalaj :)
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: Wiedzialem ! 14 lat
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: zblazniles sie ; ( ; ( ; (((
<TheNumb> Ranestwen: Ignore.
<Ranestwen> TheNumb: 1:0 dla mnie.
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> będą sie teraz kłucić
<Ranestwen> Dreadlish: nie juz zmiekl ; x
<Dreadlish> jzu.
<Dreadlish> było to na privie załatwić
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie mam zamiaru. Zazwyczaj ignore załatwia sprawę. Przynajmniej delikwent się już nie naprzykrza.
<Dreadlish> no jedno dobre
<Ranestwen> Widzisz jak placze ;d
<gtriderxc> jakieś dobre pomysły na przetłumaczenie tego:
<gtriderxc> ??
<gtriderxc> For best results, please ensure that this computer:
<gtriderxc> zdanie musi się kończyć w ten sposób:
<gtriderxc> ~~ gdy ten komputer:
<Kwpolska> dla najlepszych rezultatow, prosze sprawdzic, czy ten koputer:
<gtriderxc> włąsnie
<Kwpolska> gtriderxc: z gdy to nie ma sensu
<gtriderxc> jeszcze informacja, ze to jest string ktory widzimy przy instalacji
<gtriderxc> Bezproblemowa instalacja i najlepszy rezultat końcowy zostaną uzyskane, gdy ten komputer:
<gtriderxc> tylko to jest troche długie i nie wiem czy nie bedzie za dlugie
<Kwpolska> gtriderxc: jesus christ
<Tyczek> To jest poemat czy komunikat? :P
<gtriderxc> komunikat dlatego nie moze byc za dlugi
<Kwpolska> gtriderxc: najlepsze rezultaty zostana uzyskane, gdy ten komputer: - nie ma windowsa - nie ma plyty ubuntu w napedzie cd/dvd - nie ma thumbdrive z ubuntu podpietego - nie ma ISO ubuntu na dysku
<Kwpolska> - nie ma ubuntu na dysku
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> ok to mi pomogło!:0
<gtriderxc> serio
<gtriderxc> juz mam dzieki!:)
<gtriderxc>  najlepsze rezultaty zostana uzyskane, gdy ten komputer:
<Kwpolska> gtriderxc: patrz wyzej
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk: te stery z nvidii coś nie bangla
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: Można wiedzieć co kombinujesz? :P
<gtriderxc> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/pl/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2d3ldx7> (at translations.launchpad.net)
<gtriderxc> :) linki juz nie aktualne:)
<gtriderxc> tze
<gtriderxc> trzeba przełączyc na translated:)
<TheNumb> Meh, orientuje się ktoś kiedy Canonical dorobi menu do aplikacji w Unity?
<swistak35> Dobry
<swistak35> Jaki algorytm wybrać w truecrypcie do szyfrowania?
<swistak35> Zależy mi na w miarę szybkim odczycie, żebym mógł filmy bezpośrednio z tego dysku odpalać
<lamik> Mam pytanie, w tym nowym środowisku unity, jak dodawać coś po lewej strony?
<gtriderxc> zainstalowałem maszynę wirtualną w maszynie wirtualnej i straciłem kontrolę nad myszą::)) niezły fun:)
<Kwpolska> lamik: wcale?
<yotsubato> yo
<yotsubato> kurde
<Nerihsa> yay
<yotsubato> zamowilem dla mojego mikrosiostrzeńca jakiegos gryzaka czy cos
<yotsubato> pisze press my tummy to squeak
<yotsubato> i nie piszczy
<yotsubato> bubel :(
<yotsubato> a nie, działa
<yotsubato> Nerihsa: meow
<PushUpek> może piszczy tylko podczas gryzienia ;D
<yotsubato> piszczy
<yotsubato> ja wciskałem "vagina" nie "tummy" :S
<yotsubato> przyzwyczajenia...
<yotsubato> brb jeść
<yotsubato> merlin.pl jest zajebiaszczy
<yotsubato> przedwczoraj zamowilem
<yotsubato> brb żreć!!!!1
<yotsubato> meow
<krzakx> witam, potrzebuje pilnej pomocy, bawilem sie z gnome-shell i ubilem ubuntu-desktop
<krzakx> udalo mi sie odpalic gnome session i pidgina z /usr/share/applications
<krzakx> mam zla rozdzielczosc, za co powinnienem sie wziasc ?
<krzakx> dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop?
<Nerihsa> :o
<yotsubato> pytanko
<yotsubato> czy żyrafy są zielone? >:|
<Dreadlish> nir
<yotsubato> nienormalne te zabawki
<yotsubato> ale kursu javy mu nie kupie
<yotsubato> JollyBaby HangAlong
<yotsubato> HangAlong... nic nie sugerujące
<Nerihsa> maskotke pedobeara kup
<spontaniczny> mati75: Ty mówiłeś, że można doinstalowac akceleratory 3d
<crusty> !@#$%
<crusty> damn
<crusty> http://short.2ap.pl/d-fail.png
<crusty> co jest?
<crusty> :D
<crusty> 2x nieprzydzielone
<crusty> da sie polaczyc?
<Dreadlish> dzizas
<Dreadlish> kto to tak usyfił?
<crusty> niestety ja
<Dreadlish> omg...
<crusty> i sie zastanawiam, jak odsyfic
<Dreadlish> przenoszenie partycji chyba ci sie nie widzi
<Dreadlish> albo bierzesz, robisz drugą partycje
<Dreadlish> przenosisz całego /home na tamtą
<Dreadlish> zmieniasz w fstabie
<Dreadlish> wywalasz tą
<Dreadlish> i bangla
<Skrzyp_> Re
<yotsubato> to nie jest mac!
<crusty> Dreadlish: i stawiam archa od nowa
<crusty> never!
<crusty> yotsubato: sherlock
<crusty> :D
<Dreadlish> crusty: kto ci mówi o stawianiu archa od nowa
<crusty> hm
<crusty> no tak
<crusty> arch na home...
<yotsubato> karny ping
<yotsubato> za pyskowanie
<crusty> oh noes
<Dreadlish> poza tym crusty nie zdażył ci się zrąbać jeszcze system plików?
<yotsubato> Dreadlish: ty do mnie mowisz?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> do crustyego
<yotsubato> do crustyego: crusty nie zrabal ci ystemu plikow
<yotsubato> crusty ma rozdwojenie jaźni?
<crusty> nie
<spontaniczny> stawiał ktoś debiana kto ma nvidie?
<spontaniczny> crusty: na pasku z gnome-menu masz logo apple- da się to jakoś zmienić?
<crusty> spontaniczny: ta
<spontaniczny> a jak sie nazywa ta ikona i w którym folderze jest, może wiesz?
<crusty> ja uzywam osobnego motywu
<crusty> black & white
<crusty> lub cos takiego
<crusty> i mam w .icons/black-white_2-Style/scalable/places
<crusty> a ikonke dostalem z
<crusty> .icons/black-white_2-Style/scalable/places/256
<crusty> wszystko
<crusty> kopiujesz ja do places
<crusty> pod nazwa
<crusty> gnome-main-menu.png
<spontaniczny> no właśnie ... ja  ja zmieniłem a na pasku dalej jest apple
<yotsubato> lol praca domowa z angla w liceum :)
<yotsubato> przetłumacz piosenkę "Get the party started" ze strony 113
<yotsubato> muszę wysłuchać tego shitu
<yotsubato> http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/
<yotsubato> przydatna stronk
<yotsubato> a
<spontaniczny> yotsubato: w klasie mojej siotry (5kl SP) tłumaczyli Bibera
<yotsubato> oh snap
<yotsubato> wspułczuję
<yotsubato> o kurna!!!1
<yotsubato> fayul
<yotsubato> współczuję
<yotsubato> krótka piłka: co oznacza akronim GBTK?
<Skrzyp_> Gimp Beauty ToolKit :)
<yotsubato> http://www.instantsfun.es/lalalalala
<yotsubato> go back to kitchen?
<syngress> :-)
<yotsubato> i googled it
<yotsubato> it looks like... *puts on sunglasses*
<yotsubato> i googled it
<yotsubato> http://www.instantsfun.es/csi
<BlessJah> flood
<BlessJah> huh, w awaylogu mam flood multiplayer
<yotsubato> lolol http://demotywatory.com/7318 [NSFW]
<yotsubato> brb
<BlessJah> gdzie jest daz?
<yotsubato> gdzie jest mteg
<Szatan> BlessJah: pilnuje kszyża
<yotsubato> TEN KRZYŻ TO APEL DO WŁADZ I DO SPOŁECZEŃSTWA!!!!!!11oneone
<yotsubato> o kurna wcisnąłem shifta
<yotsubato> LOST TEH GAME >:(
<Nerihsa> i lost too
 * PushUpek robi popcorn ;D
<BlessJah> Szatan: milcz
<BlessJah> yotsubato: ty też
<lotharek> PushUpek: mikrofalówka? :D
<PushUpek> tak ;D
<yotsubato> BlessJah: nie pyskuj
<yotsubato> ja tylko grzecznie siedzę na instantsfun.es
<yotsubato> i klikam przycisk EPIC?!
<yotsubato> o ja masochista
<gtriderxc> jest tu jakiś cFaniak??
<gtriderxc> od Ubuntu One??
<gtriderxc> nie moowi sie krzyż tylko kszysz
<gtriderxc> The devices connected to your personal cloud network are listed below
<gtriderxc> ktos wie, gdzie to mogę znaleźć??
<BlessJah> w google
<Nerihsa>  are listed below
<Nerihsa> czyli ponizej
<Nerihsa> D:
<gtriderxc> chodzi mi o interfejs U
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: po co psujesz
<yotsubato> dropbox
<Nerihsa> pomagam potrzebujacym
<gtriderxc> yhx
<yotsubato> ←
<gtriderxc> *THX
<yotsubato> chcę kicka
<yotsubato> nie chce mi się tu siedzieć, coś musi mnie odpędzić
<yotsubato> uwaga, zaraz przeklnę aby dostać kicka
<yotsubato> 3
<yotsubato> 2
<yotsubato> 1
<yotsubato> kurwa
<yotsubato> już
<yotsubato> piszcie szybko to nie zmieści się w ekranie
<Skrzyp> Mogę cię wypędzić
<BlessJah> yotsubato: wyjdx, po prostuw= wyjdź
<Skrzyp> Wypierd...laj! :)
<ServChan> ale nie mogę tego zrobić
<ServChan> nie działa mi manipulator stołokulotoczny
<ServChan> ani F-y
<Skrzyp> ChanServ a nie servchan
<ServChan> brb
<Skrzyp>  /quit?
<Skrzyp> Spróbuj
<Skrzyp> W tty jesteś?
<Nerihsa> obvious troll
<ServChan> Skrzyp: succesful troll is succesful
<Skrzyp> Polska kopa, kopa!
<ServChan> i nie dokopała
<Skrzyp> No wiesz, look @ nasza reprezentacja
<Skrzyp> :)
<ServChan> dobra, przestanę trollować, będę miły i tak dalej
<ServChan> wybaczacie?
<BlessJah> igonre
<ServChan> miałem karton na głowie
<ServChan> co to igonre
<Skrzyp> <spam> http://skrzyp.jogger.pl - gorąco polecam! </spam>
<Skrzyp> .: Reklamy Google (R) :.
<ServChan> Skrzyp: http://5z8.info/orgy.avi_i9d3e_rickroll
<Skrzyp> sinen.1: Not in SPAM class. Skipped
<Makdaam> !seen sylwester
<ServChan> !quote ServChan
<Makdaam> jest tu jakiś seenbot? :(
<Skrzyp> Makdam, komendy od `
<Makdaam> `seen sylwester
<Przekliniak> Makdaam: sylwester was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 weeks, 1 day, 21 hours, 59 minutes, and 9 seconds ago: <sylwester>  /msg ChanServ TEMPLATE #ubuntu-pl
<ServChan> `quote Makdaam
<Makdaam> nie rokuje dobrze :)
<ServChan> fffuuuuuu
<ServChan> `seen mteg
<Przekliniak> ServChan: I have not seen mteg.
<ServChan> :O
<Skrzyp> :)
<ServChan> :(
<Skrzyp> `help
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ServChan> a `quote?
<Skrzyp> `list
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Badwords, Google, MoobotFactoids, Qstat, RSS, Seen, and User
<ServChan> `badwords
<ServChan> `Badwords Przekliniak
<Skrzyp> `help badwords
<Makdaam> while True:
<Makdaam>   print "Będę backupować konfigi po każdej zmianie hasła."
<Skrzyp> `help Badwords
<ServChan> `Google
<Przekliniak> ServChan: (google <search> [--{filter,language} <value>]) -- Searches google.com for the given string. As many results as can fit are included. --language accepts a language abbreviation; --filter accepts a filtering level ('active', 'moderate', 'off').
<ServChan> 1Badwords
<ServChan> `Badwordss
<ServChan> `Badwords
<ServChan> FFFUUUUUUUUUUU
<ServChan> `google tits
<Przekliniak> ServChan: Big Tits and Big Boobs - JuggWorld.com: <http://www.juggworld.com/>
<Makdaam> ServChan: mógłbyś pogadać sobie z botem na query? :)
<ServChan> miło
<ServChan> Przekliniak jest botem?
<Makdaam> nie, 3 osoby siedzą na zmianę i odpowiadają
<Skrzyp> Pogadaj z Vladymir na query
<ServChan> miło
<Skrzyp> To mój bot
<BlessJah> kloeri: hi
<Skrzyp> Kiedyś go może tu wpuszcze
<kloeri> hiya
<BlessJah> ServChan: znudzilo ci sie w konuc?
<kloeri> ServChan: that's a rather unfortunately nick so I'd love if you would change it
<kleori> oki?
<kloeri> yeah, that's no better
<kloeri> if you really want to impose staff or network services I'll have to remove you from the network
<Skrzyp> :)
<butelka> jak sprawdzic ile tu jestem?
<Skrzyp> A co to? #freenode-* ?
<Skrzyp>  /whois butelka
<Skrzyp> Albo /uptime
<lamik> Witam, mam w domu 3 laptopy i jeden telefon z wi-fi. Mogę zrobić tak, abym na tym laptopie mial internet przez modem playa. Dodatkowo zrobić wi-fi w domu, aby każdy z komp i telefonów mógł sie zemną połączyć? I przez interent  tego kompa?
<butelka> nie działa
<butelka> whoisnie mnie ktos?
<lamik> Wie ktoś jak takie coś, i czy takie coś da sie zrobi?
<butelka> szukam widgetu-choinki na gnome, ubu 9.10 pl rmx
<Makdaam> lamik: da się zrobić
<Skrzyp> *** Signon 2 hour 43 mins 43 secs ago.
<butelka> zeby mozna bylo ubierac
<butelka> o fak
<Makdaam> lamik: jakie masz doświadczenie z sieciami?
<butelka> <butelka> narka
<butelka> <Vladymir> Z fajnym OS'em.
<butelka> wtf?
<lamik> Makdaam: Tak, ale nie wi-fi, ale kabel i na windowsie..
<Skrzyp> Ma małą bazę
<butelka> nara
<butelka> z fajnym OS'em
<Skrzyp> Od wczoraj na razie na #gentoo-pl
<Makdaam> lamik: czyli user level
<Skrzyp> Po tygodniu będzie rozmowny
<lamik> Mam takie coś: Tutaj czyli jak by serwer na ubuntu, dodatkowo 2 laptop na windowsie 7, i nokia e52 z wi-fi
<Skrzyp> Najlepsza z nich to Maryskaa
<BlessJah> w 24
<Skrzyp> Pogadaj
<Makdaam> lamik: no dobra, to nazwijmy tego laptopa podpiętego do komórki "router"
<Makdaam> lamik: najpierw musisz połączyć się z "routera" przez komórkę z internetem
<lamik> Mam połączenie.
<Makdaam> lamik: to ok
<Makdaam> lamik: zaraz sobie przypomnę jak się wpa konfigurowało na linuxie w trybie infrastructure
<lamik> Teraz powinienem zrobic nowa siec wi-fi na kompie rutern.
<lamik> Myślałem nad jakimś programem który pozwoli mi udostępniać dysk i neta, ale takiego nie znalazłem.
 * Skrzyp wie, że można brać internet do komputera z komórki przez bluetooth, ale chciałby mieć internet z komputera w komórce
<Makdaam> lamik: neta udostępni Ci sam system
<Skrzyp> lamik: smb? NFS?
<BlessJah> kloeri: troll is offline, thanks for help
<Makdaam> lamik: ile masz tych komputerów do podłączenia?
<lamik> Teraz chce połączyć 1 laptop i jedentelefon, ale jak to przejdzie to w domu mam jeszcze 3 laptopy nie liczac tych 2
<lamik> To bympolaczyl wszystkie, ale narazie chce 1 polaczyc i jeden telefon.
<lamik> Daj mi sekunde to ide do pokoju to pod prad sie podepne.
<Makdaam> Skrzyp: internet na komórce też można... zależy jaką masz komórkę
<lamik> Ok jestem
 * Skrzyp ma Nokię 5200 /soft s40v2/
<PushUpek> lamik, tu masz jak skonfigurować kompa jako router http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/home-router-howto.xml
<lamik> Ok thx juz kukam
<PushUpek> musisz znaleźć tylko jak zrobić z wifi apeka ;D
<PushUpek> ale też jest na necie, bo kiedyś budowałem własny router z wifi
<a_> yop
<a_> milo sie z Vladimirem pilo
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Nauczyłeś go czegoś? :)
<a_> szukam choinki, którą mógłbym postawić jako widget na pulpicie i ubrac
<lamik> A mam pytanko, nie ma jakiegos ardziej programu graficznego?
<a_> a jak sie go uczy?
<Makdaam> Skrzyp: jak nokia to nie wiem :P tzn. wiem, że takie czary mary jak w Windowsie mobile nie przejdzie
<a_> ocb?
<a_> dżizas! choinka!
<Makdaam> Skrzyp: tzn. masz po prostu serial link do telefonu, a WM przedstawia się jako karta sieciowa
<Skrzyp> Makadam, w se się da podobno
<Skrzyp> A ja mam BT
<Skrzyp> a_: o choinka!
<a_> pomożesz? '.'
<Makdaam> Skrzyp: ja staram się Nokii nie dotykać jeżeli nie muszę :)
<a_> Nexus S ssie
<a_> żal
<Skrzyp> a_: szukaj w google albo w software centerze
<Skrzyp> I ZRÓB UPDATE DO 10.04
<Skrzyp> `g ubuntu "christmas tree" widget
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Desktop Weather for Ubuntu - Free Downloads of Desktop Weather for ...: <http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/terms/desktop-weather-for-ubuntu/ubuntu.html>
<Skrzyp> `next, kurwa
<kloeri> BlessJah: np
<Makdaam> przeglądarki WWW na święta ukradli :O
<BlessJah> kloeri: actually he had enough time to come back, but noone except me cares about it, this channel goes straightly down, so you can part, i wont make them happy using force
<Skrzyp> `google ubuntu desktop "christmas tree"
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Ubuntu Desktop Calender - Free Downloads of Ubuntu Desktop ...: <http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/terms/ubuntu-desktop-calender/calender.html>
<Skrzyp> Kur...a!
<Skrzyp> A, już wiem!
<Skrzyp> $ sudo apt-get install xsnow
<kloeri> BlessJah: nod
<NightWish`> ja się zastrzelę z tą nową operą
<BlessJah> NightWish`: a ja zaraz stestuje
<Szatan> NightWish`: killall opera ftw.
<NightWish`> BlessJah: bratu zaraz po uruchomieniu sie zawiesila
<NightWish`> BlessJah: jest nowa zajebista funkcja
<Dreadlish> ludzie
<Dreadlish> ludzie
<Makdaam> BlessJah: we just /ignored him early enough
<Szatan> Dreadlish: ya?
<NightWish`> [ kklimonda daj dokonczyc i kop]
<Dreadlish> wie ktoś jak zrobić utfa w id3v1 w mocu?
<Szatan> Dreadlish: gentoo?
<Dreadlish> deb
<NightWish`> BlessJah: ze przyciemnia ci cale adres oprocz glownej np opera.com zostaje czcionka czarna a reszta jest szara
 * Szatan hides
<NightWish`> i nie da sie tego gowna wylaczyc
<NightWish`> mozna kopać
<Skrzyp> E tam, nie rozumiem o co wy się bijecie, links rox! :)
<Szatan> NightWish`: on ma Window$?
<BlessJah> Makdaam: i'm speaking polish as good or even better than english, don't worry about me
<Makdaam> BlessJah: just wanted to put all troll related stuff in english ffor kloeri :)
<BlessJah> NightWish`: moja opera 11 zostala potraktowana dwudziestoma kilkoma tabami ktore byly otwarte przed akutalizacja
<BlessJah> NightWish`: a wyciemnianie czesci adresu to juz prawie kazdy browser ma
<BlessJah> Makdaam: a kogo to wogole obchodzi? poziom kanalu spada nieustannie juz od dlugiego dlugiego czasu
<NightWish`> co mnie niezmiernie irytuje
<NightWish`> BlessJah: Ty chyba nie wiesz ze internet ciagle spada w dol
<BlessJah> no tak
<NightWish`> i pierdolenie ze poziom sie zaniza to jak gadanie o powiekszajacej sie diurze ozonowej
<Dreadlish> za bardzo jest dostępny
<NightWish`> i tak sie nic nie zmienia
<Makdaam> BlessJah: ja tam nie wiem :) dawno mnie nie było
<BlessJah> NightWish`: ale nie tak szybko jak podczas boomu neostrady?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> jakby nie było neo
<Dreadlish> to bym dalej siedział na starym HiSie
<Dreadlish> i by było dobrze
<Dreadlish> przy transferze 115kbit/s
<NightWish`> BlessJah: dla mnie to czcze gadanie, bo we wspomnieniach zle chwile bledna dlatego 'kiedys' zawsze wydaje sie lepsze niz 'teraz'
<Dreadlish> na max coma
<NightWish`> dlatego teraz ide sie malowac
<NightWish`> :D
<BlessJah> NightWish`: nom, ja na przyklad zaluje ze sie 10 lat wczesniej nie urodzilem
<BlessJah> .w 2
<Dreadlish> tak jak to teraz dziadkowie gadają
<Dreadlish> "za komuny było lepiej"
<Dreadlish> ale za komuny gówno było
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: mam 256kbps
<BlessJah> wiec gdybym mial sie laczyc modemem to by mi roznicy nie robilo
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ja nawet jakbym dalej miał tego HiSa z 115kbit/s przez COMa
<Dreadlish> to bym nawet nie narzekał
<BlessJah> gdyby tylko mniej trolli bylo xD
<Makdaam> Dreadlish: narzekałbyś narzekał
<Dreadlish> Makdaam: przynajmniej by nikt nie ściągał
<Dreadlish> no to co
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: piractwo bylo legalne
<Dreadlish> wie ktoś jak zrobić tego utfca?
<BlessJah> do tej pory mam gry na amige przekopiowane na dyskietkach
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> tzn. chodzi mi o utfa w mocu
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: legalnie, nie bylo wtedy prawa antypirackiego a prawo nie dziala wstecz
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: to to każdy chyba wie
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie kazdy
<r_a_f> hello - w gmail można załączyć do 25 MB w mailu, gdzie można więcej?
<BlessJah> r_a_f: na wlasnym serwerze
<r_a_f> to 25 mb to trochę mało ...
<BlessJah> r_a_f: ftp zatrudnij a nie po mailu
<Skrzyp> A to jak p2m ściągają
<r_a_f> BlessJah: no spoko już uploadowałem na moj serwer - ale to upierdliwe trochę
<ntat> Albo Opera Unite;)
<BlessJah> wiesz jak wkurza niektorych sciaganie z maila? z ograniczeniami etc?
<Makdaam> r_a_f: załącznik do maila nie powinien przekraczać 50kB
<BlessJah> r_a_f: naprawde wkurza czlowieka jak dostaje zalacznik 100 albo 500mb, ja kategorycznie odmowilem sciagania z maila czegokolwiek ciezszego do 1MB
<r_a_f> Makdaam: no fajno - ale każdy większy arkusz kalk. ma więcej ...
<Skrzyp> To moja ciotka wysyła mailem zdjęcia gigabajtami
<BlessJah> upload na ftp i sciaganie po ftp/http jest 100x wygodniejsze i kilka raz yszybsze
<r_a_f> a ja mam foty do wysłania
<Makdaam> r_a_f: wrzuć na serwer, wyślij linka?
<r_a_f> tak właśnie zrobiłem ;)
<Makdaam> r_a_f: to dobrze
<Makdaam> bo ode mnie za takiego maila >25MB byś dostał stukrotne podziękowania wraz z załączeniem pełnej treści oryginału
<r_a_f> Makdaam: jakbyś czekał z niecierpliwością na te załączone 25 MB to byś inaczej mówił ...
<r_a_f> ale spoko - tak chyba już będę robił - link to uploadu
<BlessJah> Makdaam: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: iso z grą w załączniku
<r_a_f> cały dzień gmail mi odmawiał (z ubuntu) wysłania - a dopiero z windy dał mi info o przekroczeniu 25MB
<bt4> witam
<Makdaam> BlessJah: plus pracy w ISP jest taki, że wysłanie 100 maili z podziękowaniem 50MB każdy to chwilka :D
<qermit> na szczescie w google jest cos takiego co sie nawywa spam
<Makdaam> qermit: prosty mailbombing się załapie :)
<BlessJah> Makdaam: daj mi chwilę na znalezienie linka
<BlessJah> http://www.wykop.pl/link/362484/zawsze-chciales-to-sprawdzic-ale-nie-miales-odwagi/#comment-2314711
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/33jpm5e> (at www.wykop.pl)
<r_a_f> to Opera Unite też wygląda dobrze
<r_a_f> uuu tyle że trzeba być online , więc w wielu przypadkach odpada
<BlessJah> na temat bombardowania gmaila
<Makdaam> BlessJah: czyli standardowy bounce back, domyślna akcja klienta poczty: retry :>
<BlessJah> Makdaam: polkomtel w czasie glosowania na mam talent odsylal retry
<BlessJah> i zzeral kase za kazdy retry
<Makdaam> ale retry w GSM to co innego niż retry w SMTP
<qermit> BlessJah: czytałeś komentarz Tjarnaglofi ?
<Makdaam> przy SMTP nie zjada kasy :)
<BlessJah> przy gsm tak
<BlessJah> gtg, CYA
<Makdaam> bye
<r_a_f> byee
<BlessJah> qermit: nie czytalem a co?
<qermit> to szkoda
<BlessJah> ze odpowiedzialem bez przeczytania?
 * BlessJah is away [oczywiscie ze czytalem ten komentarz]
<Dreadlish> durny moc
<Dreadlish> nie chcą działać id3 jak należy - trudno, audaciuosa jeszcze mam od czegoś
<Szatan> Dreadlish: może "zabite mięso"?
<Dreadlish> Szatan: tzn?
<Szatan> Dreadlish: DeadBeef
<Dreadlish> wygląda mi jak foobar
<Dreadlish> ma last.fma ? :D
<Szatan> Dreadlish: ma
<Dreadlish> oł
<Dreadlish> nie zwiesi się przy playliście mającej 2,3k utworów?
<Makdaam> deadbeef is soooo asm
<Szatan> mi przy 5k plików nie dostał zwiechy
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> to pożyje
<Dreadlish> tylko trzeba build-essential ściągnąć
<Dreadlish> i zrobić samemu
<Szatan> [ebuild   R   ] media-sound/deadbeef-0.4.4-r1  USE="aac adplug alsa audiooverload cdda cover curl dts dumb ffmpeg flac gme gtk lastfm midi mms mp3 musepack nls shellexec shorten sid sndfile tta vorbis vtx wavpack -hotkeys -libnotify -mac -null -oss -pulseaudio -rpath -supereq -threads" 2,552 kB [1]
<Szatan> Dreadlish: jak nie dowierzasz ^
<Dreadlish> mało flagów ;p
<Makdaam> Szatan: może jeszcze 8008135? :P
<Makdaam> damn
<Makdaam> to jest prawdziwy moduł
<Dreadlish> pojutrze weekend
<Szatan> Dreadlish: pod debca czy jebunta?
<Dreadlish> debjanoza
<Dreadlish> lub djebanoza jak kto woli
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> jak coś musze zbudować na debianie
<Dreadlish> to zaraz mam zamiar cisnąć kompa przez okno
<Dreadlish> a jak coś się wali z xami na gentoo
<Dreadlish> to mam zamiar go pociąć siekierą
<Dreadlish> o dup
<Dreadlish> jednak nie zrobie
<Dreadlish> wszystkie *-dev trzeba ściągać
<Szatan> Dreadlish: http://ppa.launchpad.net/alexey-smirnov/deadbeef/ubuntu/pool/main/d/deadbeef/
<Szatan> na chama wpieprz
<Dreadlish> lanczpad omglulwtf
<manio> Dreadlish, deadbeef jest w repo hadreta
<Makdaam> Dreadlish: heh, kiedyś ustawiłem takie use flagi, że popsułem gentoo :D
<Makdaam> Dreadlish: ogólnie, jak system się Ciebie pyta, czy usunąć pam-login, to wcale nie znaczy, że wrzuci coś w zamian
<manio> Dreadlish, http://hadret.rootnode.net/ http://blog.fchabik.com/
<Dreadlish> Makdaam: wiem
<Dreadlish> Szatan: poszło na chamidło
<Szatan> Makdaam: bo nie wiesz co to jest /etc/portage/package.use ;p
<Makdaam> Szatan: nie wiem, przyszedłem ze slacka
<Makdaam> Szatan: tam się tylko rozpakowywało binarki, albo robiło ./configure; make;make install
<Makdaam> :D
<Szatan> Makdaam: dla mnie w slacku się nie podoba że nie ma gnome w głównym repo i ma przestarzałe paczki
<Dreadlish> Makdaam: tam to jest power
<Dreadlish> o ile nie zabierasz sie do gnome/kde
<Makdaam> dlatego właśnie się zainteresowałem gentoo
<Makdaam> bo i tak musiałem większość rzeczy kompilować
<Dreadlish> o kij ci
<Makdaam> arch jest podobno lepsiejszy
<Dreadlish> 15 sec i przeszło całe me mp3
<Makdaam> ale miałem go krótko
<Makdaam> i dawno temu
<Dreadlish> audacious męczył się minute
<Dreadlish> Makdaam: polecam, używam na pc, nie narzekam
<Makdaam> ja jestem za stary na slackopochodne
<Dreadlish> łatwo się administruje
<Makdaam> na desktopie mam xubuntu
<Makdaam> na serwery albo ubuntu server, albo *bsd
<Makdaam> bardzo rzadko debian
<Makdaam> ale mam ten plus, że w pracy nie muszę dotykać serwerów produkcyjnych
<Dreadlish> ja tam za młody do roboty
<Dreadlish> jakby nawet nie to nie ma u mnie gdzie
<Dreadlish> ja tam nie wiem jak sie administruje porządnym serwerem
<Makdaam> Dreadlish: wiesz więcej niż nie jeden kandydat, a w niektórych firmach nawet administrator
<Makdaam> sam fakt, że wiesz co to IRC to spory +
<Makdaam> i wcale nie żartuję
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> jedyna firma (a nawet nie firma) gdzie spotkałem się z czym innym niż łyndołz server
<Dreadlish> to osiedlowa sieć
<Dreadlish> i zakład wyrobów galanteryjnych
<Makdaam> już raz widziałem gościa, który przyszedł na rozmowę o pracę w firmie z kilkunastoma kompami do zarządzania i nie wiedział jak pod windowsem utworzyć nowy katalog
<Dreadlish> heh
<Makdaam> Dreadlish: rzeczywiście dużo zależy od firmy
<Dreadlish> ja zawsze uznaje że za dużo kasy mają
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Makdaam> większość potrzebuje nie tyle informatyka, co gościa do reinstalowania windowsów i pomocy, jak nie wiadomo czegoś w wordzie/excelu
<Dreadlish> z/w będę za 20 min
<jacekowski> bo windows to przyszlosc
<jacekowski> linux nie ma tego userfriendly ktore jest wymagane
<Nerihsa> a nawet terazniejszosc
<jacekowski> w windowsie moge sobie cos odpalic i duza szansa ze bez zerkania do manuala to zadziala
<jacekowski> w linuxie musze zaczac od manuala
<Ciaho> czytasz manuale?
<jacekowski> ta
<Dreadlish> manuale czytać czeba
<Dreadlish> jak to powiedział pewien user waląc głową w stół
<Ciaho> ja nigdy nie odczuwałem takiej potrzeby czytania manuali
<Nerihsa> mhm, --help zwykle zalatwia sprawe
<PushUpek> po co czytać man jak jest google ;D
<winter> a w google są many
<winter> re
<PushUpek> er
<msichal> cz
<Dreadlish> zc
<msichal> mam problem z grafiką na sterowniku i810, jakieś syfy mi rysuje zamiast 3d
<msichal> miałem kiedyś coś podobnego na mandrivie, zdaje się że pomogło zastosowanie sterownika "intel" który już podobno nie istnieje :)
<msichal> jakieś pomysły co z tym można zrobić?
<msichal> w ogóle dziwnie sie czyta xorg.conf który jest prawie pusty
<winter> pokaz xorg.conf
<winter> na klej.org
<winter> wklej.org*
<Makdaam> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory :)
<Makdaam> teraz jest /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<PushUpek> wcześniej też był...
<msichal> podobno bez xorga ładuje domyślną konfiguracje
<winter> msichal: no pokaż tego xorg.conf-a
<Makdaam> PushUpek: ale wcześniej w confie była konfiguracja, a teraz jak chce się coś zmodyfikować, to trzeba do loga zajrzeć
<msichal> http://wklej.org/id/439397/
<msichal> kombinowane bardzo
<msichal> ale bez jakichkolwiek zmian
<PushUpek> Makdaam: jak chcesz zmodyfikować konfiga, to robisz w /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ odpowiednie pliki...
<msichal> równie dobrze mogę dać domyślnego i wyjdzie na to samo
<PushUpek> no tak
<Makdaam> PushUpek: dzięki, przyda się na przyszłość, chociaż mam nadziję, że jednak się nie przyda
<lamik> Powiedzcie mi jak w unity dodać coś do panelu bocznego?
<winter> msichal: a próbowałeś X -configure ?
<msichal> nie raczej
<winter> to zrób tak
<msichal> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/5006/zrzutekranu4h.png
<winter> skopiuj sobie starego configa jako xorg.conf.backup
<msichal> tak wygląda to coś
<winter> wyloguj się, wyłącz gdm (service gdm stop)
<msichal> aż tak szczegółowo nie musisz :>
<winter> wklep z roota X -configure
<msichal> iksy się zabiją razem z gdm czy zabić oddzielnie?
<winter> i skopiuj nowy xoreg conf z ~/xorg.conf.new do /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<winter> odpal gdm-a
<winter> zaloguj się i sprawdź
<msichal> no to chyba brb
<michal_> cuda i dziwy :)
<michal_> coś mi się z innymi tty popsuło
<michal_> tylko ten z iksami działa normalnie, na reszcie się monitor wyłącza
<winter> michal_: to masz lipę
<winter> ja na twoim miejscu zrezygnował bym z ubuntu
<michal_> pewnie m.in. dlatego że kilka razy zrobiłem RE
<michal_> nie wiedząc do końca jak po tym postępować
<winter> RE?
<michal_> sysrq
<michal_> alt+sysrq+r /+e
<michal_> po tym uruchamiałem gdm
<michal_> chyba sobie popsuje *tygodniowy* uptime :)
<Szatan> Moskwa skrzyp # uptime  00:40:50 up 43 days,  4:12,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.05, 0.54
<michal_> chyba masz źle czas ustawiony
<Szatan> michal_: na moskiewskim chodzi
<PushUpek> czemu moskiewski akurat?:>
<michal_> to mi żadnego nie przypomina
<Szatan> PushUpek: z przyzwyczajenia :P
<michal_> bo nawet na moskiewskim krzywo
<Szatan> Moskwa ~ # date
<Szatan> Fri Dec 17 00:43:31 MSK 2010
<michal_> nie wiem skąd mi sie te tty popsuły
<michal_> albo ich wyświetlanie raczej
<winter> idę zajarać
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> trzeba będzie jakiegoś harłeru poszukać
<PushUpek> harłeru?:> po co?:>
<spontaniczny> re
<winter> NETSPLAT!
<r_a_f> co to
<r_a_f> za shit
<winter> :->
<termi> no to mi sie zesral ninux
<spontaniczny> termi: co sie stało?
<termi> no te distro updejtowalem
<termi> i tereaz jak wlanczam linuxa niby sie laduje
<termi> ale sie laduej tylko jakby w dosie
<termi> i tyle
<termi> zero grafiki tylko wiersz polecen
<qermit> termi: sterowniki jakieś instalowałeś?
<termi> nvidie
<termi> 173 czy jakos tak
<qermit> a jak instalowałeś?
<spontaniczny> x'y poszly papa
<termi> no normalnie
<termi> z panelu dalem wlacz te sterowniki
<qermit> no ale jak
<qermit> a
<termi> i on sobie to zupdejtopwal
<qermit> a jaka masz karte?
<spontaniczny> qermit: ubu ma instalator strowników
<termi> no nvide gforce
<qermit> termi: ale którą
<termi> 6600
<spontaniczny> i założe się, że ponizej mialeś inne sterowniki z dopiskiem -rekomendowany
<qermit> a to ok
<qermit> zaloguj sie w konsoli i wykonaj sudo nvidia-xconfig
<spontaniczny> qermit: czemu pytasz jaką karte ma?
<jacekowski> bo to stara karta
<jacekowski> obslugiwana przez drivery legacy
<qermit> ta jest przez legacy?
<spontaniczny> ja mam jeszce starszą ...
<jacekowski> chyba tak
<termi> zaraz to sprawdze qermit :)
<qermit> 6 są jeszcze obsługiwane przez najnowszy  sterownik
<suitch> czesc qermit
<qermit> spontaniczny: 6
<qermit> suitch: 6
<qermit> gupi tab
<termi> czesc suitch mnie nie przywitasz
<termi> :)
<spontaniczny> mi ubu automatycznie instaluje stery a mam 6100 ale na debianie to porazka jakaś jest
<qermit> bo debian nie aspiruje do bycia systemem dla idiotów
<qermit> przeprzaszam
<winter> no mówiłem kiedyś, że debian trudniejszy jest niż arch
<qermit> dla zwykłych użyszkodników
<termi> :)
 * Tyczek foobar2000 (v1.1.1): Bonobo [2010 Black Sands #03] Kong [01:13/03:58] 929kbps 26.35MB FLAC
<spontaniczny> ale on mi stoi bez problemu.
<spontaniczny> instalacja przyjemna i łatwa.
<pepe> mam problem z hdd
<suitch> termi nie ciebie nie
<pepe> jest kilka bad sectorow agladnie ktos moj smart
<spontaniczny> ide sać.
<spontaniczny> spać
<spontaniczny> dobranoc
<termi> suitch: dlaczego mnie nie?
<pepe> http://wklej.org/id/439451/txt/
<pepe> gsmartcontrol
<pepe> ogladnie ktos ten log co podalem ?
<Makdaam> oglądłem
<Makdaam> oddaj dysk do naprawy jeżeli jest na gwarancji
<Makdaam> wymień na nowy jeżeli nie jest
<Makdaam> możesz też dociśnąć złącza, dokręcić śrubki, podpiąć inny zasilacz i jeszcze raz zrobić SMART test
<termi> Makdaam: mówi dobrze dysk do dupy
<termi> :)
<termi> qermit: jestes jeszszcze
<termi> ta twoja komenda nie pomogla
<termi> wydaje mi sie ze chyba sie to distro do konca nie zupdejtowalo
<termi> :/
<termi> i sie cos zesrallo
<pepe> hmm dostalem go... nie ma gwarancji
<pepe> no nic aktualnie na nim pracuje na U10.10 poczatek dysku jest zrypany ma 3 unc w mhdd i wolne odczyty powyzej 500 ms
<pepe> 3 Gb na poczatku jest odciete...
<pepe> oki dzieki za rade
<pepe> narka milej nocki Pa
<winter> burp
<qermit> termi: kestem
<qermit> ale ide spać chyba
<termi> ja tez
<jacekowski> nowa opera
<jacekowski> firefox sie w ogole teraz chowac moze
<Tyczek> Niby czemu? :>
<jacekowski> bo opera teraz ma dodatki
<jacekowski> i jest szybsza
<jacekowski> lzejsza
<jacekowski> i przechodzi acid3
<Tyczek> używam ff beta 4 i to raczej opera może się chować.
<Tyczek> Dzisiaj ją sprawdziłem.
<PushUpek> nie uzywam niczego co nie ma prawdziwego adblocka ;]
<jacekowski> opera miala adblocka znacznie wczesniej niz firefox
<PushUpek> mówisz o tym wbudowanym?
<jacekowski> ta
<PushUpek> którego skonfigurowanie i utrzymanie w aktualności filtrów graniczyło z cudem?
<jacekowski> wiekszosc filtrow z adblocka mozna skopiowac i wkleic na wprost
<jacekowski> skonfigurowanie to copy&paste
<jacekowski> a teraz opera ma nawet ladne ui
<jacekowski> do adblocka
<jacekowski> ktore firefoxowego adblocka bije na glowe
<PushUpek> nigdy do siebie mnie opera nie przekonała, jedyne dobre co miała, to zarządzanie drukowaniem
<jacekowski> no i nie trzeba opery restartowac zeby zainstalowac dodatek
<PushUpek> dodatki ala chrome?
<lukaszg> to ja tez dodam, że jedynie operowe płynne przewijanie stron mi się podoba, reszta dno ;p
<jacekowski> tzn.?
<lukaszg> btw szkoda ze delicious.com umiera ;/
<PushUpek> jacekowski: oparte na webkit
<jacekowski> opera nie uzywa webkita
<NightWish`> bry wieczor
<PushUpek> bra noc
<PushUpek> ;]
<NightWish`> spać juz?
<PushUpek> nie ;] tak na zapas mówię, bo nie wiem, o której padnę
<lotharek> hm
<lotharek> znacie jakiś godny polecenia srv jabbera?
<PushUpek> ja używam jabber.wroc.pl
<PushUpek> i nie narzekam ;]
<NightWish`> ja wiem jedno
<NightWish`> nowa opera ssie ze palce lizać
<PushUpek> co jej dolega?
<PushUpek> z ciekawości pytam :D
<NightWish`> generalnie
<NightWish`> co za duzo to niezdrowo
<NightWish`> jakies ficzery, bajery
<NightWish`> plus ubuntu
<NightWish`> i siada graficznie wszystko
<winter> bry
 * lotharek zmyka
<lotharek> cu
<winter> có
<PushUpek> cum
<winter> już piątek
<PushUpek> jeszcze 2 tygodnie i licznik się przekręci :D
<winter> za tydzień wigilia
<winter> za 2 sylwester
<PushUpek> i kolejny rok zmarnowany :P
<winter> dzisiaj się chyba piwa napiję
<winter> po południu
<PushUpek> ja mam dość po środzie ;]
<winter> przesadziłeś?
<PushUpek> muszę sobie odwyk zrobić
<PushUpek> ano
<PushUpek> 200 przepiłem ;/
<winter> haha
<winter> no to ładnie
<winter> w knajpie drożej
<PushUpek> no nie wiem, kaca do teraz mam
<PushUpek> w taki wypiździec pić w plenerze nie będę ;D
<winter> czaym droższe driny tym kac większy, moralny
<PushUpek> ale ja piłem piwa i żołądkową...
<winter> a ja idę zajarać, brb0r
<NightWish`> zimowy!
<winter> re
<winter> NightWish`: cały dzień spałem
<winter> do 21:00
<winter> idę se kawę zrobić
<PushUpek> lol
<PushUpek> przestawiłeś się na tryb nocny?:>
<winter> nie wiem co się dzieje, mam jakieś zaburzenia snu
<winter> + brak zajęcia i śpię jak pogięty
<PushUpek> ile godzin?
<PushUpek> 12?
<winter> więcej
<winter> 21
<winter> od północy poprzedniego dnia
<NightWish`> kurwa
<NightWish`> pomoc techniczna neozdrady ma byc podobno lepsza
<winter> dziadostrada
<NightWish`> a mi padl net a do pomocy technicznej no ni chuja sie dodzwonic
<winter> o tej porze?
<NightWish`> no
<PushUpek> w dialogu ktoś na boa pracuje, to pewnie i w telepsie też ;D
<winter> o tej porze to zapomnij
<NightWish`> czemu
<winter> pon-pt 10-18 pewnie
<winter> może w sobotę też
<winter> bo tak pracują
<NightWish`> ;/
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-17
<winter> hehe w rejestracji vmware wpisałem, że mieszkam w czechach, a teraz mi spam ślą po czesku
<PushUpek> ;]
<Katharsis> Czy mogę wykorzystać trap dla SIGINT w taki sposób, aby mój skrypt mógł działać przez kolejne 15 min, bez względu na to ile razy zostanie wywołany ten sygnał np. przy pomocy CTRL + C?
<NightWish`> jak mozna nazwać kobiete PAmela Teresa?!?!?!?!
<winter> to chyba nie polka
<jacekowski> Katharsis: mozesz
<jacekowski> Katharsis: ale tylko siginta i kilka innych tak mozna lapac
<Katharsis> jacekowski, to ciekawe, możesz mi przy okazji powiedzieć dlaczego CTRL + C "pomija" mój sleep w pętli while? chciałbym uzyskać następujący efekt:
<Katharsis> jacekowski, http://wklej.to/ozBa
<jacekowski> Katharsis: a jeszcze jest SIGKILL
<Katharsis> jacekowski, materiały którymi dysponuję (w tym przykłady) są dość rozbieżne. stąd moje pytania.
<jacekowski> a bo to nie bash dostaje siginta
<jacekowski> tylko ten program co jest odpalony
<Katharsis> jacekowski, w takim razie jak powinienem podejść do problemu?
<Katharsis> w8
<thomas82> wiecie moze jak wlaczyc podglad dla plikow html?
<jacekowski> Katharsis: to sie musi propagowac
<jacekowski> chyba ze w trybie nieinteraktywnym bys odpalil
<jacekowski> i set tez cos potrafi zmienic
<NightWish`> zimowatyyyy
<NightWish`> winter:
<winter> ?
<Katharsis> jacekowski, chyba zrozumiałem
<Katharsis> jacekowski, proces uruchomiłem i "ubezpieczyłem go na SIGINT", dzięki temu nie mogę go ubić kill-em od tego SIGINT-a, tak?
<winter> burp
<winter> http://technowinki.onet.pl/wiadomosci/barbie-zdradza-kena-z-pingwinem,1,4084196,artykul.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/32qabta> (at technowinki.onet.pl)
<Skrzyp> Pobudka!
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłł
<winter> cz
<Skrzyp> Hej
<PoKrAk> taki tłum przy piątku :)
<winter> byłem zapalić na balkonie i zobaczyłem dwóch gliniarzy wychodzących z domu znajomego razem ze znajomym, wsiedli do radiowozu i pojechali, pewnie na komendę
<winter> ciekawe o so chozi
<spontaniczny> Cześc.
<winter> cesc
<PoKrAk> niszcz nośniki
<PoKrAk> mozesz byc następny :)
<PoKrAk> z/w
<spontaniczny> ee?
<winter> nie no bez przesady
<spontaniczny> o czym gadacie?
<winter> 07:56 < winter> byłem zapalić na balkonie i zobaczyłem dwóch gliniarzy wychodzących z domu znajomego razem ze znajomym, wsiedli do radiowozu i pojechali,  pewnie na komendę
<spontaniczny> Hmmm. Różnie bywa. Może był seryjnym mordercą?
<winter> nikogo nie zamordowano w okolicy od lat
<winter> to chyba nie
<spontaniczny> To gdzie Ty mieszkasz?
<winter> daleko
<spontaniczny> u mnie w przeciągu 2 lat było z 17 morderstw.
<winter> a gdzie ty
<spontaniczny> Na obszarze 13km2
<spontaniczny> Niedaleko Chorzowa  jest taka mieścina.
<winter> 3ci świat
<spontaniczny> No tu podobno jest Meksyk Europy.
<winter> :-(
<spontaniczny> Idzie jakos do noveau doinstalowac akcelerację 3d?
<winter> nie
<winter> afaik
<spontaniczny> ok
<Wizard> cześć
<winter> cesc
<spontaniczny> Siemka.
<spontaniczny> Czym tak naprawdę różni się poleceinie apt-get od aptitude?
<winter> man
<PoKrAk> spontaniczny: http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=14695
<spontaniczny> No i bangla!
<PoKrAk> a wystarczyło googla spytac
<PoKrAk> spontaniczny: tu masz dokładnie wyjaśnione: http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2007/08/21/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<spontaniczny> PoKrAk: korzystałeś z gnome-do kiedyś?
<PoKrAk> nie ale widze ze to ciekawe narzędzie
<PoKrAk> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2008/03/gnome-do.html
<spontaniczny> chyba lepsze ni WN będzie
<spontaniczny> niż AWN*
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> spontaniczny: ogarnołes różnice pomiedzy apt-get a aptitude ??
<spontaniczny> yep
<PoKrAk> i czego nalezy uzywac
<PoKrAk> ?
<spontaniczny> aptitude xD
<PoKrAk> i tej wersji sie trzymaj
<PoKrAk> i nie daj sobie wmówić że jest inaczej
<PoKrAk> fajne to gnome-do
<PoKrAk> za to lubie enlightenment mam po dwojemu srodowisko graficzne ogarniete i moge bez bólu z gnomowskich rzeczy korzystac
<spontaniczny> mi neie podchodzi e17
<PoKrAk> zainstaluj ecomorpga i bedziesz miał to z compizem
<PoKrAk> dobrego thema dodac i gra gitara
<PoKrAk> szybko chodzi jest oszczedny w pamieci
 * winter ma gnome z compizem
<spontaniczny> i co mi ta ten ecomorph?
<PoKrAk> to juz od ciebie bedzie zalezec
<spontaniczny> ale ja tych sterowników nie mam
<Wizard> PoKrAk: i takie memleaki, że się eclipse chowa
<spontaniczny> ele ten ecomorph to pakiet e17?
<PoKrAk> tak
<PoKrAk> ale trza redo dodac enligtenmentowe
<PoKrAk> *repo
<spontaniczny> mi to i tak chodzic nie bedzie
<termi> kruca fuks witam
<termi> uratowalem tego linuxa co wczoraj sie bawilem
<termi> ale net mi nie dziala teraz :D:D
<PoKrAk> tzn??
<PoKrAk> siec trza skonfigurowac ?
<spontaniczny> Pewnie tak.
<spontaniczny> Jakiego masz providera?
<PoKrAk> światło
<spontaniczny> ... Chrystusa
<qermit> termi: poradziłeś sobie?
<termi> net mi sie wysral :)
<termi> dobra walne sobie jeszcze raz te ubu 10.10
<lamik> Witam, wie ktos czy da sie skonfigurowac thunderbirda jak evolvo? Chodzi mi, ze panel z mailem mam po prawej stronie, a lista maili nowych na środku?
<winter> widok -> układ?
<winter> o to Ci chodzi?
<lamik> Tak o układ.
<lamik> Zaraz kukne
<termi> jest jakas znaczaca roznica miedzy 10.04 remix Pl a 10.10?
<winter> termi: tak, 10.10 ma nowsze paczki
<termi> tylko to?
<lamik> Ok dziekuje :D, a powiedz mi mam angielska wersje, a ubuntu stoi na polskim jeyku.. KLtos wie jak spolszczyc?
<winter> głównie, poprawiony instalator i inne kosmetyki
<termi> dobra
<termi> bbl ide 10.10 posadzic :)
<winter> lamik: apt-get install thunderbird-locale-pl
<winter> i potem restart aplikacji
<lamik> Dzieki
<winter> np
<winter> 5,40 :-)
<lamik> :P
<mati75> po piwie dla opów
<lamik> Kurde, powiem wam, że mam to unity zainstalowane i spodziewałem sie czegoś lepszego..
<winter> tez mi się nie podoba
<mati75> lamik: w 10.10?
<lamik> Fajnie działa, ale np przy wyszukiwaniu trochę się wiesza co jest dość dziwne..
<lamik> Tak 10.10
<mati75> to Ci powiem, że to porażka
<lamik> Ogólnie myślę powoli aby się pobawić z gento, ale przeraża mnie sama ta nazwa :D
<winter> żentu?
<mati75> w 11.04 jest lepsze
<mati75> System:    Host mati75 Kernel 2.6.18-194.26.1.el5.028stab070.14 x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Debian GNU/Linux 5.0
<lamik> A da sie przejść już jakoś na 11.04?
<lamik> Tzn wersja 11.04 jest już jako taka stabilna?
<winter> nie
<mati75> nie bardzo stabilne
<mati75> http://mati75.info/unity/
<lamik> Kurde, a wiadomo kiedy ma się w ogóle pojawić stabilna wersja?
<winter> na wiosnę albo pod koniec zimy
<winter> marzec?
<lamik> Hmm dziwne masz te unity..
<lamik> I mnie to jak mam być szczery ten boczny pasek wygląda lepiej :D
<mati75> w kwietniu będzie 11.-4
<mati75> 11.04*
<mati75> bo 04 to miesiąc
<mati75> czyli kwiecień
<winter> ach, no proszę, nie wiedziałem
<lamik> Kurde i do kwietnia czekać.. A jakoś inne dyscro do mnie nie przemawia, tylko archlinux i gento..
<mati75> lamik: to może freebsd
<winter> z backdoorami od fbi ;-)
<qermit> gentoo jest do bani
<lamik> Juz kukam na to freebsd bo nawet o tym nie słyszałem.
<qermit> ponoć ściema
<winter> pewnie zaczęli gorączkowo ten kod przeglądać
<lamik> Gento jest fajne jak umiesz sobie skonfigurować dobrze :)
<qermit> nie jest wtedy nawet fajne
<winter> lamik: bug na bugu
<lamik> Znając mnie to ja nie umiem :d, dlatego wiem że będe miał fajną zabawe ;)
<qermit> lamik: przykład - ta sama komenda może zainstalować różne pakiety nawet przy identycznych flagach use
<lamik> Kurde, no rozmawiałem na jakimś zagranicznym irc na temat gento i nie słyszałem aby były jakieś problemy<chyba, że z konfiguracją podczas instalowana>
<qermit> lamik: to jest jeden z 1000 przykłądów
<winter> ja gentoo dam jeszcze szansę jak proca zmienię
<winter> na phenoma 2
<qermit> inna sprawa to sposób markowania pakietów
<winter> żeby zobaczyć jak szybko OOo się kompiluje przy 4 rdzeniach
<qermit> testing ma czkawkę której kiegyś nie miało
<lamik> Ok rozumiem.. A co mi powiesz o tym freebsd, już czytam i jakoś zdaje mi się taki jak ubuntu, opensuse itd.. A mnie interesuje bardziej disco takie dość małe i szybkie, a jak coś będę potrzebował to musze kombinować jak to uruchomić i zainstalować
<winter> to żentu
<winter> po mieswiącu będziesz miał dość
<winter> miesiącu*
<mati75> lamik: tinycore
<qermit> freebsd? może być. ja nie używam bo mi sie nie chce
<winter> kombinatorstwa
<qermit> lamik: ja instaluje debiana z minimalnym obrazem (absolutna podstawa podstawy + openssh)
<winter> netinstall
<lamik> tinycore widziałem :), nawet miałem zainstalowane, ale dowiedziałem się po parutygodniach szukania, że nie jestem w stanie skonfigurować i doinstalować czegoś tam co akurat potrzebowałem, teraz nie pamiętam co i wróciłem na ubuntu.
<qermit> minimal
<mati75> ja mam właśnie teraz taki
<qermit> winter: netinstall za duzo z netu siciąga i zbyt wolno się instaluje przez to
<winter> maybe, maybe
<PoKrAk> mi tam 11.04 chodzi bez zarzutu
<PoKrAk> lecz unity to sheet :/
<mati75> qermit: jak dużo?
<PoKrAk> olałem gnoma z unity
<mati75> max 100 MB z minimal
<PoKrAk> oki trza isc popracowac
<lamik> Hmm, bo ogólnie ja komp mam pod strony www. Musze mieć jakiś fajny programik do kodowania<lubie geany>, i możliwość doinstalowania wine pod photoshopa
<spontaniczny> Chyba też sobie te e17 wypróbuję.
<lamik> Mi sie podoba z środowisk FluxBox.. Dość fajnie wyglądający, a dodatkowo zaczyna być coraz bardziej znanu.
<qermit> mati75: no całego libca chyba zaciąga, jądro + moduły (20MB ma chyba ponad), gruba, podstawowe rzeczy
<winter> fluxbox fajny jest
<winter> ale nie uaktualnili go od dwuch lat
<lamik> A powiedzcie mi testował ktoś: LibreOffice?
<mati75> qermit: bisnesscard
<winter> ciągle w wersji 1.1.1
<lamik> BO chodzi mi są różnice między OpenOffice?
<mati75> netinstall nie
<winter> dwóch*
<mati75> winter: ja mam z gita
<lamik> CZy tylko kolejna wersja office darmowa.
<winter> mati75: no można i tak
<spontaniczny> mati75: O! Ty mi mówiłes, ze mozna doontalowac jakieś pakiety do noveau, żeby mi 3d smigało?
<mati75> spontaniczny: gallium 3d
<lamik> Hmm, O.o w unity nie mogę dodać do paska chromium<myśli dlaczego..>
<mati75> winter: http://mati75.deviantart.com/art/Fluxbox-Wood-of-Debian-184665279?q=&qo=3&catpath=gallery:mati75:25896380&order=0&offset=3
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2uow34s> (at mati75.deviantart.com)
<winter> no ładny fluxik
<winter> o, też używasz exaile
<winter> trochę się sypie, ale to nic
<spontaniczny> mati75: Ty masz Debiana?
<mati75> clementine wczoraj kompilowałem
<mati75> spontaniczny: tak
<spontaniczny> mati75: instalowałeś te gallium?
<mati75> na debianie?
<spontaniczny> yep
<mati75> na ubuntu instalowalem
<spontaniczny> wydajne to było?
<DaZ> to chyba jeszcze nie jest pytanie czy wydajne, a czy *działa* [;
<termi> kurde nie rozumiem
<DaZ> nouveau chyba troche średnio.
<termi> zakazdym razem mi linux polczenie auto ustawial
<termi> i dzialalo a teraz nie
<spontaniczny> termi: łączysz się przez LAN czy przez Modem?
<termi> modem
<winter> DaZ: zmienił hosta, trzeba było ignorować na nick
<spontaniczny> hmm, masz netie czy tpse?
 * winter poprawił
<termi> jset tak modem ->router->moj komp
<DaZ> winter: i tak wiemy, ze nie umiesz.
<termi> mam kablowke
<termi> neta z kablowki poznan icpnet
<Tyczek> INEA. ;P
<Tyczek> ICP to stara nazwa. ;P
<termi> dokladnie
<DaZ> eh, to ja nie rozumiem jak to działa
<termi> dziwi mnie ze jednego dnia mi wszytko ladnie smiga automatyzcnie wykrywa a dzisiaj juz nie
<spontaniczny> termi: Hmmm. Ten kabelek co Ci wchodzi do kompa  to jest skrętka czy USB?
<termi> skretka
<termi> nie chcialem po usb zeby sie nie ebac ze sterownikami
<termi> :)
<winter> ja mam do wyboru rj-45 albo usb
<spontaniczny> a konfigurowałes sam połączenie sieciowe?
<termi> spontaniczny: w linux ?
<termi> probowalem
<spontaniczny> termi: nom
<termi> ale chyba zle robie cos albo nie wiem
<termi> jak powpisuje to tam to mi pokazuej ze jest poaczenie
<termi> ale net nie dziala
<spontaniczny> wsdadź sobie live cd- odpal jak będziesz miał połączenie zobacz jakie masz parametry połaczenia i sprobuj ustawić tak u siebie
<spontaniczny> Może musisz sam DNS ustawić ...
<termi> zrobiłem tak przed chwila
<spontaniczny> i nie bangla?
<termi> nie
<spontaniczny> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=129036
<spontaniczny> To jest na UPC ale wiekszość sieci działą tak samo
<termi> dobrz przczytalem ide dzialac :)
<lotharek> cześć
<spontaniczny> Pyrsk!
<spontaniczny> dobra ide wódke pić cya
<lotharek> spontaniczny: przed południem?
<lotharek> serwer jabbera na ubuntu.pl dobry jest?
<jacekowski> lotharek: taki sam jak kazdy inny
<PoKrAk> termi:  a zobacz czy przypadkiem gnomenetwork nie wymyslił dhcp jak tak to moze trza z reki poustawiac siec
<termi> mm
<Wizard> intellij++
<jacekowski> spontaniczny: usb to tez skretka
<termi> PoKrAk: wytlumacz mi to zdanie bo go nie czaje
<termi> hmm
<termi> Wyczyść wszystkie wpisy w okienkach NM i załóż pliki w postaci
<termi> what is it NM
<termi> ?
<termi> network manager?
<Azaris> hej :)
<termi> buzi
<Azaris> :) tak czule, ze lepiej niz w domku :)
<termi> :)
<termi> bo ja jestem czuły miś :)
<Azaris> Problem mam tak ogolnie, ale to jak zawsze zreszta hehe
<termi> nie ma ludzi bez problemów :)
<winter> jest człowiek - jest problem, nie ma człowieka - nie ma problemu. stalin.
<Azaris> winter no tak delikatnie mowac to coś w tym jest
<winter> trochę nawiązałem do tematu od dupy strony, ale co tam
<termi> :)
<termi> winter: to poruszyles druga prawde
<Azaris> a z maszynami? to chyba też sie tyczy.. Nie ma człowieka, nie ma problemu ze sprzętem :P
<termi> faceci lubia o dupach gadac ;)
<Azaris> zalezy.. o tych fajnych to tak, a o innych to lepiej nie
<termi> :)
<Azaris> a tak abstrachujac, to tak sprawdzic szybko i bezbolesnie co mi system (metacity i office najpewniej) wiesza..
<Azaris> mam wrazenie ze to office wlasnie, a dokladnej base
<Azaris> a moze i nie
<EsmD>  zna ktos jakis fajny skrypt, taki ze uploader ma swobodny dostep do innych plikow i moze je sciagnac? Taki... klient ftp w php
<lamik> Witam, mam pytanie. MAm karte pamięci która jest sformotoswana i nie ma partycji.  Gdy przez gedit uruchamiam i dodaje partycje pisze mi ze dysk tylko do odczytu
<lamik> Moge to jakos zmienic? Tzn, bo musze utworzyc partycje.
<termi> mozliwe ze w tej karcie pamieci
<termi> mazs przestawiony cypel na Lock
<termi> zcyli tylko do docdczytu wyciagnij ja i zobacz
<termi> tak jak keidys w dyskietkach bylo
<termi> musisz przestawic
<termi> na unlock
<lamik> Juz kukam
<lamik> Ty no tak, dziekuje :){
<termi> prosze
<PoKrAk> jestem
<PoKrAk> tak termi nm -> networm manager
<termi> no nic wieczorem sie tym jeszce pobaawie bo teraz musze spadac do pracy
<termi> tylko cały czas mnie zastanawia dlaczego do tej pory wkladajac livecd wszytko banglalo
<termi> a nagle nie bangla
<PoKrAk> bo to nie windows :)
<termi> na windzie tez tak mialem
<termi> chodzilo na ustawieniach auto
<termi> a nagle przestalo i musialem recznie wprowadzic
<PoKrAk> czyli albo ustaw dhcp porzadnie albo odrazu recznie
<PoKrAk> a jak dhcp sie krzaczu upgrade firmware sie kłania
<Dreadlish> re
<Dreadlish> hehe
<winter> er
<Dreadlish> odpaliłem mego netbooka z 512mb ramu i działa lepiej niż na 2gb
<PushUpek> re
<winter> er
<winter> wb
<PushUpek> zw idę poskładać prezent gwiazdkowy, który sobie sam kupiłem :P
<winter> pc?
<Karol> Heya
<winter> a witaj
<Karol> Zainstalowalem ubuntu minimal, bo ma działać jako kiosk internetowy, ma x window server, ale co jakis czas wlacza sie wygaszacz ekranu
<Karol> jak i gdzie go wylaczyc bo nie mam zadnego pomysly
<winter> Karol: gnome-screensaver-preferences
<karolw> ma ktos jakis pomysl
<winter> karolw: gnome-screensaver-preferences
<winter> takie polecenie, wpisujesz w terminalu
<winter> no żeby wygaszacza nie móc sobie wyłączyć :->
<PoKrAk> życie :D
<karolw> robilem to i nie dziala
<PoKrAk> to usuń wszystkie screen-severy
<Dreadlish> a monitor nie wchodzi ci poprostu w power saving =.=?
<winter> to xscreensaver-demo może
<winter> dżizas
<PushUpek> winter: nie, kierownica do gt5 ;]
<PoKrAk> z tym tez sie kiedys meczyłemn i poległem
<karolw> tzn, po jakims czasie nie pokazuje sie nic
<karolw> ekran robi sie czarny i tyle
<office> ps uax|grep screen
<PoKrAk> nie udało mi sie uspienia monitora wyłączyc
<office> albo ps uax|grep saver
<Dreadlish> karolw: to poprostu power saving monitora
<office> moze jakies inne badziewie jest wlaczone
<karolw> jak to wylaczyc
<PoKrAk> tryb uspienia monitora
<PoKrAk> ja na tym poległem
<Dreadlish> to jest w firmware monitora
<Dreadlish> to nie sądzę że to wyłączysz
<PoKrAk> dlatego poległem :)
<winter> http://linuxreviews.org/quicktips/screenblanking/
<PoKrAk> chciałem miec podglad logow w trybie rzeczywistym i doopa :/
<winter> xset s off
<PoKrAk> winter to nie działało
<Dreadlish> albo jesteś na tyle uber hakier że potrafisz edytować firmware monitora
<winter> To turn off screen blanking:
<winter> xset s off
<winter> jak byk
<Dreadlish> winter: ale to w FIRMWARE MONITORA
<Dreadlish> power saving monitora
<Dreadlish> a nie systemowy...
<winter> raczej nie, to dalczego kiedy ruszysz myszką ekran powraca do trybu wyświelania?
<winter> jakim cudem monitor się dowie, że ruszyłem myszka
<Dreadlish> bo wtedy coś się rusza na monitorze
<winter> hm
<Dreadlish> i power saving sie wyłącza
<winter> a klawisz
<karolw_> ja wezme inny monitor i sprawdze
<Dreadlish> to poczekaj
<Dreadlish> zobacze w specyfikacji dsuba o co chodzi
<winter> wcisnę klawisz i nie musi się nic zmienić, pozatym jak monitor odróżni mój conky od kursora
<winter> Dreadlish: nie możesz mieć racji :->
<Dreadlish> winter: nie musze
<Dreadlish> winter: bo zazwyczaj jej nie mam
<winter> Screen Saver: prefer blanking:  yes    allow exposures:  yes
<winter> ide zaraz
<winter> jeszcze kilkanaście minut
<winter> chyba
<winter> jadę do babci
<Dreadlish> mi powersaving włącza dopiero wtedy jak system nic nie wyświetla, obraz się nie rusza w ogóle, albo jest wyłączony
<winter> Dreadlish: a jak minuta przeskoczy na zegarku :-D
<winter> idę panowie i panie
<winter> ttly
<winter> ttyl*
<Dreadlish> winter: lubie poprostu zaprzeczać rzeczywiscość
<Dreadlish> i
<Dreadlish> opłaca się instalować openbsd na pc?
<PoKrAk> jak go ogarniesz to zawsze
 * KiFka hi
<Dreadlish> ih
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: co to znaczy opłaca?
<Dreadlish> ogólnie
<kklimonda> ogólnie to się nie opłaca
<Dreadlish> czy sie da ogarnąć to na pc
<Dreadlish> bo na serwerze to wiem how
<kklimonda> da się
<kklimonda> ale nie będzie w żaden sposób lepszy - więc czy to się "opłaca" to sprawa dyskusyjna
 * Wizard miał kiedyś lapka zopenbsd
<Wizard> oficjalnie jest to mój ulubiony os
<qermit> ja mialem lapka z dragonflybsd
<Wizard> obecenie mam lapka z xubuntu i jak włączę oficjalny, zalecany sterownik nvidia, to się pierdzieli wszystko i mam czarny ekran ;)
<Wizard> + nie działają vttys
<Wizard> a na nieoficjalnym noveau owszem, wyświetla, ale nie da się dual-head zrobić
<Wizard> albo ja nie umiem
<Wizard> :P
<qermit> na noveau mozna
<qermit> nawet chyba mam w robocie te stery
<Wizard> hmm, to się pobawię w wolnej chwili
<Dreadlish> po polsku: trzeba zainstalować i sprawdzić
<Wizard> Dreadlish: sprawdź
<Wizard> tylko ostrożnie z ich ircem
<Dreadlish> bo?
<Wizard> bo oni mają dobre podejście
<Wizard> :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> narazie poodkurzam
<Wizard> czytałeś faq? nie - to spierd..
<Wizard> ;)
<Dreadlish> i nie wiem dlaczego mi lapek działa lepiej przy 512mb niż 1gb
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> zaraz padnie
<Dreadlish> zw
<jebko> witojcie
<gtriderxc> za kilka godzin Wasze centra oprogramowania Ubuntu zaczną mówić po Polsku. jeśli znajdziecie błędy, lub coś Wam się nie będzie podobało, walcie do mnie
<jebko> i tak używam synaptica.
<jebko> a moje jest po polsku teraz :o
<gtriderxc> ale moja mama nie umie i właśnie dla ludzi jak ona jest Centrum
<jebko> jak zrobić tak, aby co 24h z danego folderu losowało tapetę i zmieniałe ją?
<gtriderxc> widocznie masz włączone aktualizacje proponowane
<jebko> supercosmonaut: dlaczego uciekłeś?
<gtriderxc> czekam na zgniłe jajka, dojrzałe pomidory i błoto:)
<jebko> supercosmonaut: o kurna, jesteś moim imiennikiem!! :o
<jebko> `seen mteg
<Przekliniak> jebko: I have not seen mteg.
<jebko> co z tą tapetą? >:o
<jebko> e tam
<jebko> spytam Vladymira
<jebko> brb
<jebko> strzelił focha, nie pisze :(
<jebko> są jeszcze jakieś boty
<office> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2009/05/automatyczna-zmiana-tapety-w-gnome.html
<office> mosz
<jebko> @up ...na
<jebko> thx za pomoc
<jebko> a znasz jakieś boty?
<mojehaslorootato> >:o haslo się nie zmiescilo!
<Dreadlish> jestem
<a_> witam
<Dreadlish> matiw
<a_> w wallpaper drapes mogę ustawić żeby zmieniało tapetę co jakiś czas, ale najwyżej 2 h
<a_> jak zrobić tak, żeby zmieniało codziennie?
<a_> honk
<Nerihsa> no jak zmienia co 2h to i codziennie tez :]
<Nerihsa> w sumie przypomniales mi, musze se poszukac sweet tapeci na swieta
<winter> re
<Quintasan> \o
<winter> o/
 * winter przyniósł piewo
<winter> okocim czarny w promocji
<winter> po 2.49
<winter> puszka
<winter> \o/
<winter> ciekawe ile wynosi iq krzesła
<mati75> winter: zależy ile na nie napierdzis
<mati75> z
<winter> mati75: krzesło nigdy nie rozwiąże źle zadania
<winter> o jakiś człowiek może rozwiązac wszystko źle w bardzo długim czasie
<winter> wtedy krzesło jest bardziej inteligentne
<winter> czy kamień, etc, etc
<winter> itd, itp
<winter> ...
<Tyczek> Krzesło jest rzeczą martwą i nie posiada mózgu. Także nie może być głupie. Głupi mogą być ludzie, którzy uważają, że rzecz jest głupia. ;P
<winter> Tyczek: z tego co wiem to faktycznie można zmierzyć iq dowolnego przedmiotu, każdy z tych przedmiotów będzie miał identyczne, niezmienne iq, nie mam tylko źródeł badań
<ntat> Ktoś z Was korzysta z Neostrady pod Ubuntu?
<michal_> miał kto styczność z ubuntu i sterownikiem i810 zintegrowanej karty graficznej intela?
<mati75> ja miałem
<michal_> i normalnie działała?
<winter> burp
<winter> NETSPLAT!
<Dreadlish> re
<winter> er
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> nauczyłem mego starego rzęcha bootować z usba
<winter> \o/
<kenay> Witam ;)
<winter> cze
<Dreadlish> dobrze
<Dreadlish> nauczyłem go bootować z usb
<Dreadlish> ale co mi z tego jak moge to zrobić prościej z pxe?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: daj linka do tych jednodomenowych certyfikatow za 10 funtow
<jacekowski> godaddy.com
<spontaniczny> Re
<winter> er
<winter> spontaniczny: jak tam wodzia
<spontaniczny> buzuuuje xD
<winter> Cyr4x: czteriochuju
<winter> spontaniczny: jak to
<Cyr4x> ?
<winter> !
<Cyr4x> a bujaj sie
<spontaniczny> winter: już wypiliśmy! wiesz flaszeczka tylko bo trzeba było wracać do domu.
<winter> ehe
<spontaniczny> zresztą po metaxie nie masz takiej kosmicznej i przymulającej fazy jak po czysciosze.
<winter> czyścioch ssie
<spontaniczny> zalezy jaka.
<spontaniczny> Żołądkowa gorzka z miętą ze Spritem jest ok!
<winter> generalnie zawsze
<winter> :-(
<spontaniczny> winter: metaxe piłeś?
<winter> nie ale zbanowali mnie znowu na linux@ircnet
<winter> i chuj wie czemu]
<winter> :-D
<spontaniczny> ja bana dostałem tez. I odziwo nie odezwałem się tam słowem.
<winter> bo to lamy same
<spontaniczny> O sorry! ze 3 lata temu pytałem jaka jest najlepsza dystrybucja dla początkujacego.
<winter> ^
<spontaniczny> to sie dowiedziałem: "sraka"
<winter> lamerstwo przychodzi na linux@ircnet
<Nerihsa> spontaniczny: i dobra odpowiedz
<winter> spontaniczny: lepiej próbuj linux@freenode
<spontaniczny> Nerihsa: a potem się dziwicie dlaczego linuksa  użytkuje ~1% polaków.
<Cyr4x> doladnie
<Nerihsa> spontaniczny: widzisz bo to jest tak
<spontaniczny> Ja nie mówie, bo co drugie moje pytanie jest przesadnym marudzeniem.
<Nerihsa> ze chcemy czuc sie pro
<Cyr4x> skoro kowalski slyszy/czyta "sraka, idz se wygooglaj"
<Cyr4x> to kowalski wraca do wina
<Nerihsa> jak wszyscy zaczna uzywac linuxa to juz nei bedziemy pro :<
<spontaniczny> Cyr4x: kiedys miałem problem z połączeniem sieciowym. Wystarczył odoinstalowac jakaś paczkę. To mi kazali zainstalować łindołza.
<Cyr4x> lol
<spontaniczny> I tam większość odpowiedzi jest: zainstaluj se łidołza.
<spontaniczny> albo ... spi****
<Nerihsa> spontaniczny: moze nie wylapales ironii :?
<spontaniczny> Wypraszam sobie! Trzeźwy byłem!
<winter> :->
<Cyr4x> standard
<Cyr4x> czuja sie wazni
<winter> Cyr4x: bywałeś na szczaterii?
<Cyr4x> czasem tak
<winter> pamiętam Cię
<winter> przynajmniej ten nick
<Cyr4x> mozliwe bo mam taki sam
<winter> i nawet twarz ;->
<spontaniczny> Zazwyczja każdy ma całe zycie podobną twarz
<Cyr4x> czasem mialem kamerke wlaczona jak jeszcze to dzialalo pod linuksem
<spontaniczny> Chyba, że To kobieta
<winter> baboon chan
<winter> chat
<Cyr4x> taa
<spontaniczny> Cyr4x: i sie onanizowałeś jak połowa tych pedałów na tym gównie?
<Cyr4x> :D
<Cyr4x> no co ty wez
<Cyr4x> ja nie siedze na jakichs sex kamerkach czy cos
<winter> fiut na wierzchu!
<spontaniczny> kiedyś siostra tam siedziała. Wlazłem tam i po 5min odinstalowałem jej jave
<Cyr4x> ta
<Cyr4x> wiesz ludziom sie nudzi maja nasrane w glowie to se pindola pokazuja :D
<a_> jak się określa związki wyrazowe?
<Nerihsa> oO ustawilem "nie przeszkadzac" na gg. juz 5 minut i nikt sie nie odezwal
<Nerihsa> a_: ke?
<spontaniczny> gadu-gadu to syf!
<a_> no poważnie kurna pytam
<spontaniczny> Nawet Lucyfer korzysta z Jabbera!
<Cyr4x> a ja powiem na odwrot
<a_> i ja
<winter> jabber korzysta z lucyfera
<spontaniczny> a_: hetero albo homoseksualne są związki sam preferuje te pierwsze
<a_> In soviet russia
<Nerihsa> ale co to sa zwiazki wyrazowe?
<a_> a zachowujesz się jakbyś te drugie
<spontaniczny> Nerihsa:  np. Literka Ź kocha literkę Ć i chcą mieć dzieci, ą i ę.
<spontaniczny> a_: jedyne związki homoseksulane jakie akceptuje to są te między kobietami.
<a_> Nerihsa: za 3 sekundy zachowam się niemiło
<a_> 3
<a_> 2
<a_> 1
<a_> http://tinyurl.com/35yydzz
<spontaniczny> Zesztą jest to kanał #ubuntu.pl a nie # Prof.MiodekRox
<Nerihsa> a_: o wlasnie dzieki szukalem tej stronki
<a_> nmzc
<a_> --> You are now talking on #Prof.MiodekRox
<a_> teehee
<a_> wejdzie ktos jeszcze i bedzie spoko kanal polonistyczny
<spontaniczny> sram na to!
<a_> jakie jest zdrobnienie od @Nerihsa
<spontaniczny> +Nerisha
<a_> Nerihsunia?
<a_> Nerka?
<Nerihsa> Ashiren ->
<winter> Nerihsuka
<Nerihsa> Ashi badz Shiru
<spontaniczny> Shishunia- Shisha.
<Nerihsa> tak po japonsku D:
<a_> >:)
<winter> :-D
<spontaniczny> Japońce to pedzie
<Nerihsa> pedzie od pedalow czy pedofili?
<a_> a ruski to pijaki
<winter> szczególnie finowie jadący do japonii
<spontaniczny> woel pijaków niz pedziów
<a_> z Vladymirem mozna sie napic :)
<winter> str
<spontaniczny> ukrasć gazu trochę ...
<a_> str?
<winter> fin jadący do japonii co da mi 50 euro
<winter> jak tylko odzyskam konto
<a_> spontaniczny: i powdychać...
<spontaniczny> ?STR- Sska True Russia
<spontaniczny> Sake*
<spontaniczny> a_: jak lubisz sobie wdychać gazy ... prosze Cię bardzo.
<winter> Dead Kennedys Studio Discography [FLAC]/Bedtime For Democracy/06-Dead Kennedys-Great Wall.flac
<a_> spontaniczny: skoro lubisz pedzi...
<spontaniczny> a_: czytaj ze zrozumieniem. nie lubie pedzi.
<spontaniczny> Lubię wódke.
<a_> spontaniczny: wolę pijaków niz pedziów
<a_> czyli lubisz pijaków, a pedzi mniej
<a_> zresztą jebać to, napijmy się! >:)
<spontaniczny> Ja jestem pijany, ale to ty coś słabo myślisz.
<spontaniczny> Nie dzięki
<a_> no co ty, ze mną się nie napijesz? :)
<spontaniczny> http://c.wrzuta.pl/wi3089/ab61e2a90028e23449c56bc9/0/z frajerami nie pije...
<a_> ja zem z mtegiem pil!
<winter> haha
<spontaniczny> a ja z USB'kiem FTP'kiem i Panem władkiem
<a_> spontaniczny: byyyłoooo...
<spontaniczny> jak było to sorry
<a_> uwielbiam jak robisz te czerwone kreski, mogę kwiatek ze screenletów na nich postawić
<a_> w sowieckiej rosji jak sorry to było
<spontaniczny> a_: wyjdź ...
<winter> jest człowiek jest problem...
<spontaniczny> winter: nie mów dwa razy bo mu łeb upie**ole
<winter> :-D
<a_> spontaniczny: nie bedziesz mi tu mowil czy wyjsc, czy nie, ty...
<spontaniczny> ... Janek Wisniewski padł!
<a_> przyjacielu pedzi
<winter> :-D
<a_> winter: :-D counter - 3
<spontaniczny> a_: jesteś kolegą Skrzypa?
<a_> pilem z nim
<spontaniczny> ta driny z pępków murzynek
<winter> skrzy jeszcze nie wypił pojedyńczego browara
<spontaniczny> winter: to jest geek on pije wkas z baterii
<winter> :-D
<winter> geek to nastolatek pracujący jako dorosły
<winter> w firmie dla dorosłych
<spontaniczny> czyli w przemyśle porno.
<winter> :d
<winter> <pedobear>
<a_> uwielbiam /wg/
<spontaniczny> winter: a na lato zmienisz nick?
<winter> niet
<michal_> /wg/ jest nadspodziewanie kulturalne
<spontaniczny> winter: zmień na summer
<Cyr4x> ee to summer bedzie
<Cyr4x> to babskie imie jest
<winter> może sobie każde zarejestruje
<winter> każdą porę roku
<spontaniczny> ja sobie musze jakiś pro nick wymyśleć.
<qermit> pro-sponatan
<a_> spontaniczny: "pronick"
<spontaniczny> -D
<spontaniczny> mój jest dość pro
<a_> sciagnalem se z /wg/ kilka ladnych tapet
<a_> i co najwazniejsze, SFW
<a_> a kij z tym
<a_> ide analizowac zwiazki wyrazowe
<a_> >;(
<spontaniczny> Burn in hell!
<Cyr4x> gdzie sie zmienialo kodowanie znakow dla danego usera, tzn w jakim pliku?
<winter> http://imgur.com/ZLjqM.jpg
<bt4> cześć
<qermit> omatko
<qermit> pornografia dziecieca
<winter> jak cię znaleźli
<BlessJah> w .bashrc mozna sprobowac, o ile da sie czas na odpowiedzenie
<winter> ciągle jestem w :-D
<winter> spontaniczny: :-D
<mw> i dalej mam krzaki
<Dreadlish> dobra
<karolw> jak zrobić żeby mi nie migał ekran jak odpalam grę?
<Dreadlish> włączyć rendering
<karolw> ale jak gra jest włączona to też miga
<Dreadlish> no to masz coś z sterami
<spontaniczny> Kurde znc mi się ściął ...
 * spontaniczny wsłuchuje się w KAT
<karolw> tyle to ja wiem, bo jak zainstalowałem sterowniki to przy urchommieniu napis ubuntu stał się stracznie duży
<Dreadlish> no to rozdzielczość się zmienia
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> do panów z openbsd
<Dreadlish> dać przy instalacji, żeby załączał xy?
<spontaniczny> BSD instalujesz?
<Dreadlish> ta
<spontaniczny> kozak jesteś na nawet tego głupiego gallium znaleźć nie moge
<Dreadlish> czego kozak?
<Dreadlish> system jak każdy inny
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: #openbsd
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: nie musisz dawac, jak chcesz w iksach robic to daj, jak nie to nie musisz (/etc/inittab?)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> sorry - wole tu napisać
<Dreadlish> bo mnie z ich podejściem odeślą z kwitkiem
<spontaniczny> jak na większości kanałów.
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: to zalezy od ciebie - czy lubisz w iksach siedziec czy nie - a jak sie rozmyslisz potem to chyba tam maja cos jak /etc/inittab
<cockexecutor> witam
<Nerihsa> ohayo
<Dreadlish> hiya
<Dreadlish> niezły nick
<cockexecutor> konnichiwa
<cockexecutor> mam problemik >:)
<Dreadlish> nom?
<cockexecutor> mianowicie mam dużo skrótów na górnym panelu
<cockexecutor> tym programy, miejsca, system
<cockexecutor> chciałbym, żeby działał on trochę jak dock w macosx
<Kwpolska> cockexecutor: a wiec potrzebujesz aplikacji.
<spontaniczny> AWN
<Dreadlish> awn
<cockexecutor> najeżdżam na ikonkę i pokazuje mi, co to jest
<Kwpolska> awn.
<cockexecutor> a może nawet powiększa
<Kwpolska> cockexecutor: to se awn postaw, bedzie dock
<Dreadlish> ccombobreaker
<cockexecutor> awn
<spontaniczny> sudo aptitude awant-windows-manager
<Kwpolska> cockexecutor: avant-window-manager
<Dreadlish> yup
<cockexecutor> Kwpolska: jakiej jesteś płci?
<spontaniczny> avant-windows-manager*
<Kwpolska> cockexecutor: male
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: window*
<cockexecutor> nie lubię cię
<spontaniczny> Kwpolska: a bo Ciebie nie było.
<spontaniczny> ja dzis nie ejstem w stanie myslec
<cockexecutor> ja siedzę z kartonem na głowie i macham rękoma siedząc na /b/
<Dreadlish> nie  nudzi ci sie zbytnio?
<Dreadlish> kiedy ostatni raz widziałeś powietrze?
<cockexecutor> jutro
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: o timestampie 1
<Nerihsa> nyoro~n
<cockexecutor> Nerihsa: nawet na ED nie mogę zakumać o co w tym chodzi
<cockexecutor> wytłumacz mi to
<Nerihsa> ED?
<cockexecutor> Encyclopedia Dramatica
<cockexecutor> nie polecam
<cockexecutor> `google timestamp 1
<Przekliniak> cockexecutor: 10.3.1 The DATETIME, DATE, and TIMESTAMP Types - MySQL.com: <http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/datetime.html>
<Nerihsa> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/nyoron
<Nerihsa> no najlepiej wziac random page na encyclopedia dramatica
<cockexecutor> teehee
<Kwpolska> cockexecutor: timestamp 1 -> 01.01.1970 00:00:01 UTC
<cockexecutor> od reklam po lewej boli mnie głowa
<Kwpolska> cockexecutor: adblock
<cockexecutor> to ty kwpolska?
<cockexecutor> mam za jasny wyświetlacz
<Dreadlish> kwpolska to kwpolska
<Kwpolska> cockexecutor: jesus christ...
<cockexecutor> tak, to on
<Kwpolska> cockexecutor: xflux albo kolory se zmien
<cockexecutor> 80% bd dobrze :3
<Nerihsa> nie widzisz ze to obvious troll
<Nerihsa> meow
<cockexecutor> Kwpolska: SUCCESFUL TROLL IS SUCCESFUL
<Nerihsa> no i go przestraszyles
<cockexecutor> Nerihsa: meow counter: stack overflow
<Kwpolska> Nerihsa: WROOOONG!
<cockexecutor> nyoro~n
<Skrzyp> Re
<Dreadlish> mam OpenBSD!
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> elo skrzyp
<Skrzyp> Nie pierdol
<Dreadlish> wreszcie coś zrobiłem inaczej niż ala pendrive/cd
<Szatan> kklimonda: WSTAWAJ TRZEBA KULTURY NAUCZYC!
 * Skrzyp <3 netinst usb && gPXE
<Skrzyp> Szatan, nie krzycz
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: zwykłe PXE lepsze
<Skrzyp> Ludzie tu drzemią itp.
<Dreadlish> OpenBSD/i386 (pc.dead.is-a-geek.org) (ttyC0)
<Dreadlish> login:
<Skrzyp> A jak ktoś ma głupiego biosa i obsługuje tylko bezpośrednio kablem do serwera?
<Dreadlish> to sie na lanie stawia skrzyp
<spontaniczny> Szatan: co Ty się przedmną ukrywasz? xD
<Skrzyp> Ja stawialem fedore z boot.kernel.org po sieci
<Dreadlish> fedora
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> czyli ściąganie paczek 3h po czym wysypanie instalacji
<Skrzyp> To było dawno i nieprawda
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Skrzyp> Mam to samo
<Dreadlish> 2 tygodnie temu na lapie kolegi
<Skrzyp> Zostawiłem na noc i dobrze, że wstałem w środku nocy do kibla... :)
 * Skrzyp ma w mieście od wczoraj bilety mpk przez komórkę i szpanuje przed kanarami
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<Dreadlish> net działa
<Dreadlish> teraz trzeba poużywać googla
<Skrzyp> Byłem jednym z pierwszych na usługę, to mi dali 10zł na bilety GRATIS
<Skrzyp> Hej Dąb Bartek
<Skrzyp> Hej firemark
<Dawidek> ;]
<whoufinnatry> sup
 * Skrzyp musiał iść do takiego jednego neonka wziąć pada, którego i tak zapomniał
<Skrzyp> Ale zaraził mnie do grania w Minecraft'a
<Dreadlish> chyba dam w niedziele na msze...
<Skrzyp> Świetna gra
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: Co  Ty takie monologi prowadzisz?
<Szatan> spontaniczny: hm, bo dzismam w uj zUy dzien
<Skrzyp> spontaniczny, zboczenie zawodowe się robi od pisania bloga
<spontaniczny> Szatan: ja to mam dopiero zły dzień! Musiałem przestać pić przez matkę i już wytrzeźwiałem.
<Skrzyp> Dzisiaj będę pisał o tych moBiletach, a jutro recenzję Minecrafta
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: takie pierdoły tam piszesz ...
<FiFU> [;
<Dreadlish> a ja narazie jestem chiiiilout
<Dreadlish> bo nie mam bloga
<Dreadlish> a Xorg działa
<Skrzyp> spontaniczny, pierwszy raz prowadzę bloga *na serio*, więc się dopiero rozpędzam
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: jak chcesz mięc takiego bloga jak like-a-geek to musisz się bardziej postarać.
<Kwpolska> http://www.boingboing.net/2010/12/17/tsa-misses-enormous.html
<Kwpolska> Skrzyp: emo blogasek?
<spontaniczny> Bo nie widzi mi się czytanie posta o jakichś *gupich* dzieciach z przedszkola.
<Kwpolska> Skrzyp: wordpress?
<Skrzyp> Nie, jogger
<spontaniczny> joggera ma.
<spontaniczny> To chyba  na WP jest oparte.
 * Kwpolska ma bloga na jekyllu
<Skrzyp> http://skrzyp.jogger.pl
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: WROOONG!
<spontaniczny> Kwpolska: show me
<Szatan> how
<Skrzyp> Nie, to jest oparte na joggerze
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: jogger jest roboty panow z polszy
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: http://kwpolska.co.cc/
<Skrzyp> Piszesz przez stronę lub jabbera i możesz edytować kod xhtml i css bloga
<Szatan> Kwpolska: pamietacie jak sie nazywal login manager w e17?
<Kwpolska> Skrzyp: ja tez tak moge, ale mam za darmo i moge edytowac przez shella.
<Kwpolska> Szatan: nie znam takowego, coś pewnie e17de
<Kwpolska> Szatan: gotcha!
<Dreadlish> Szatan: entrance
<Kwpolska> Szatan: entrance
<Dreadlish> jest
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: discontinued
<Dreadlish> pkg_add openbsdowy po 2 min łączenia się z serwerem znalazł openboxa
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> fluxboxa
<Cyr4x> :>
<karolw> jaka jest komenda w shellu albo skrypt na wylacznie monitora?
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: 1b[s
<whoufinnatry> 8===>
<Kwpolska> karolw: jakies mechaniczne ramie do walenia w monitor by sie przydalo
 * Cyr4x ircuje przez putty na komorce
<Kwpolska> karolw: a tak na powaznie to pewnie xrandr
<karolw> thx
<spontaniczny> Szatan: e17 bedziesz na desktopie instalował?
<Szatan> spontaniczny: nie, na systemie pendrive'owym
<Skrzyp> Cyr4x: to ja lepszy - midpssh i jmirc-m
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: nie tylko łącze na którym ściąga 10 osób
<Kwpolska> Szatan: lepiej lxde
<spontaniczny> http://www.desktoplinux.com/files/misc/Everex_gPC_TC2502_screenshot1.jpg to jest e17? *szok*
<whoufinnatry> nikt nie zwrócił uwagi na kutasa >:(
<Cyr4x> to jest to a´la xp?
<Szatan> Kwpolska: raczej wole 5w337a5n3g0 wm'a
<whoufinnatry> 8===============================================================================>
<Skrzyp> Nie mieści ci się w linijce
<Kwpolska> Cyr4x: apostrof jest na tym samym klawiszu co "
<Kwpolska> Skrzyp: sie miesci.
<whoufinnatry> na xchacie sie miesci
<Skrzyp> Wygląda jak 3 kawałki uciętego
<whoufinnatry> on jest połamany
<Cyr4x> --.__.--o
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: nie wyglada na e17
<Skrzyp> Właśnie
<whoufinnatry> Cyr4x: dżdżownica?
<Kwpolska> ale to jest cholernie pohackowane e17
<Skrzyp> Ale e17
<whoufinnatry> _____.--0 Dawno, dawno temu żyła sobie dżdżownica
<spontaniczny> Kwpolska: te gadżety z e17 potrzebują akceleracje 3d?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<whoufinnatry> _______.------0  -OMG!  O'O   Która znalazła jabłko
<Skrzyp> ...i nazywała się Bug. Kernel Bug
<Skrzyp> Które było zamaskowanym komputerem Apple
<whoufinnatry> ____.-----<7'0 -OM NOM NOM I je wpierdoliła
<whoufinnatry> koniec bajki
<whoufinnatry> dziękuję, dobranoc
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: afaik nie.
<Skrzyp> I odkrywszy tam jądro BSD, zaopatrzyła się w kolce i poision-igły
<Skrzyp> E, myślałem, że będzie dalej
<Cyr4x> ramie do walenia w monitor :>
<Skrzyp> Wysyła by z tego fajna historia
<Kwpolska> crap!
<Skrzyp> Dobre by było, ale nie koniecznie w monitor :)
<Cyr4x> ramie do walenia tesciowej
<Skrzyp> O, esże yeeden... hyp!...
<Dreadlish> y eszcze az
<Skrzyp> Cyr4x to jednak też
<Skrzyp> Ale nie koniecznie o teściową mi chodziło
<Skrzyp> Świetnie by się sprzedało
<whoufinnatry> Jeż
<Skrzyp> ?
<whoufinnatry> |*****|
<whoufinnatry> |*****o
<Cyr4x> zberezne mysli was nekaja
<whoufinnatry> 8=========================================================================================================================================>
<whoufinnatry> odmierzyłem
<Skrzyp> Cyr4x, patrz wyżej
<Cyr4x> co z tego ze dlugi jak na raty
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> I się nie mieści cały
<whoufinnatry> musiałem łamać, żeby odmierzyć! >:O
<whoufinnatry> au... boli...\
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Taśma i zszywacz! :)
<Skrzyp> I do gipsu
<Cyr4x> to teraz super glue
<spontaniczny> ...
<Kwpolska> whoufinnatry: o trzy krechy za duzo na dejavu sans mono 10 na 1280x1024 fullscreen
<Cyr4x> o pol za duzo na komorce w irssi
<Kwpolska> <3 dziesiejsze telefony
<spontaniczny> masz w irssi komórkę?
<jacekowski> spontaniczny: e17 potrafi dzialac w 2s only
<jacekowski> spontaniczny: ja mam
<Skrzyp> A o 6 linii za dużo w jmirc-m na 128x160
<spontaniczny> jacekowski: w 2s?
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: dwie sekundy dziala a potem crash
<Skrzyp> :)
<jacekowski> ni
<jacekowski> dziala jak trzeba
 * Skrzyp miał kiedyś livecd moonos i potwierdza
<whoufinnatry> nie no, działa już dobrze, z tym zszywaczem to dobre było
<spontaniczny> whoufinnatry: czy ty masz jakieś problemy?
<Szatan> Kwpolska: spasiba
 * Kwpolska se idzie.
<Dreadlish> kurden
<Szatan> Kwpolska: `gentoonoc
<Skrzyp> cat ch...part1 >> ch...part2 >> ch...
<jacekkowski> to z telefonu irc
<Dreadlish> `gentoonoc
<jacekkowski> Linux Nokia-N900 2.6.28-omap1 #1 PREEMPT Fri Aug 6 11:50:00 EEST 2010 armv7l unknown
<jacekkowski>  20:02:11 up 3 days, 10:04, load average: 0.88, 0.47, 0.18
<Skrzyp> O ja
<Skrzyp> A to ja na 5200 mogę tylko pomarzyć
<Skrzyp> Ale mój brat z htc touch pro może spokojnie stawiać
<jacekkowski> android ssie
<spontaniczny> moonos to na ubu jest oparte?
<Skrzyp> Nie, on na WM
<Skrzyp> I chciałem mu dać meego albo archmobile
<Skrzyp> Spontaniczny, tak, tylko z e17
<Skrzyp> Ch...owe
<spontaniczny> co moonos jest ujowe?
<jacekkowski> windows mobile tez obsysa
<Skrzyp> Tak
<jacekkowski> ja tu mam prawdziwego linuxa na telefonie
<jacekkowski> o oo.o sie moze nawet odpalic
<Skrzyp> jacekowski, i to porządnie
<jacekkowski> z gimpem wlacznie
<Skrzyp> Ta
<Skrzyp> Zrób skrina z xmonada np.
<Skrzyp> Albo z gnoma
<spontaniczny> Ktoś tu mi polecał moonos
<jacekowski> to poczekaj ino
<spontaniczny> tylko boje sie, że to padnie po bo ja wiem kilku miesiącach
<Skrzyp> Żal, nie słuchaj
<Skrzyp> U mojego kolegi padło po 2h
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: polecał mi chyba TheNumb
<Skrzyp> Nawet szambajon dłużej żył
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<Skrzyp> Jak debianed, to debian. Jak debian to sid. Jak sid bez składania ręcznego, to aptosid
<Dreadlish> firefox jest, fluxbox jest, mc jest, bash mi niekoniecznie potrzebny, irssi sie wsadzi, jakos sie scustomizuje reszte
<Skrzyp> A co kminisz?
<jacekowski> mc tez mam na telefonie
<jacekowski> i srajfoxa
<Skrzyp> Ja już z małych wolę xfce i awesome
<jacekowski> i chrome
<jacekowski> i opere
<Skrzyp> A ile dałeś za fonik...? :)
<spontaniczny> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_JSR8IC77Ub4/TByBm75_YAI/AAAAAAAAAnk/p2ASsPi4D70/s1600/Element_OS.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2bm3tv5> (at 1.bp.blogspot.com)
 * Skrzyp by chciał... :)
<spontaniczny> to fajnie wygląda
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: nic
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: w abonamencie
<jacekowski> za £25/miesiac
<Skrzyp> Złabonament?
<jacekowski> z internetem i rozmowami i smsami
<Skrzyp> Dużo to, te Ł25
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: calc 25 gbp in pln
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: calc 25gbp in pln
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: convert 25gbp in pln
<jacekowski> 25 British pounds = 117.208574 Polish zloty
<Skrzyp> `g 25 gbp to pln
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: 25 GBP to PLN exchange rate, currency converter from United ...: <http://www.flightpedia.org/exchange-rate-25-gbp-pln.html>
<Skrzyp> Dużo
<jacekowski> nie do konca
<Skrzyp> `calc 2^80
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<jacekowski> w polsce go dostaniesz za 2x tyle
<jacekowski> + abonament
<Skrzyp> A bez łumowy? najtańszy tel na jaki da się pingwina wsadzić?
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: zapomniałeś, że on pewnie w funtach ZARABIA
<Skrzyp> WIEM
<spontaniczny> przecież masz telefony z linuksem.
<Dreadlish> kurde ale szukacie
<spontaniczny> http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=1297648069
<Skrzyp> Nie włącze tego linka na fonie
<Dreadlish> ludzie
<Dreadlish> telefonu z androidem nie potraficie znaleść
<jacekowski> android to nie linux
<jacekowski> tylko jakas popierdolka
<Dreadlish> jądro
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> prawdopodobnie jak zawsze sie myle
<Szatan> jacekowski: co było po N900?
<spontaniczny> N666
<Dreadlish> n1024
<bt4> n768
<Dreadlish> n640kb
<jacekowski> Szatan: nic
<jacekowski> Szatan: bedzie N9
<jacekowski> Szatan: ale jeszcze nie ma
<Skrzyp> Kurde, odkurzacz zombie. Wyłączyć się nie chciał
 * Skrzyp chce jakiś tani telefon z QWERTY, który będzie mógł uruchomić linuxa, a przynajmniej tty. No i żeby oprócz tego dzwonić można było :)
<dweller> linux na telefonie poza nokiami i kiedys openmoko nie istnieje
<Skrzyp> A w tej kategorii coś niskobudżetowego?
<dweller> n900 ;d
<karmelek> powitac
<Skrzyp> Taniej, może być stare xor używane
<Skrzyp> Byleby irssi i konsola była
<Szatan> Skrzyp: http://allegro.pl/xda-exec-i1365246827.html
<Szatan> karmelek: pryviet!
<Skrzyp> I parę innych bajerów - emacs, mc, ssh itd.
<Szatan> Skrzyp: znajomy odpalil debca, andka i iOS
<dweller> Skrzyp: to n810
<Skrzyp> Na jednym z multibootem?
<Szatan> Skrzyp: z m$ ma loadera
<Szatan> i czekasz cierpliwie 8 minut na zaladowanie
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Ale telefony chodzą 24@7 raczej
<Skrzyp> Przedziały cen konkretnie?
<Skrzyp> Żeby ustalić plan zbieraczy
<spontaniczny> http://stary.dug.net.pl/faq/faq-5-179-Nvidia___Instalacja_sterownik%f3w_graficznych_(nvidia_graphics_drivers)_w_dystrybucji_Debian..php w ten sposób zainstaluje wszystkie sterowniki?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3yrxq77> (at stary.dug.net.pl)
<m477> w czym pierwotnie zostal napisany facebook?
<Dreadlish> php
<Skrzyp> Ajax
<Skrzyp> JS...
<Skrzyp> Html5
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i mamy już cały facebook
<Skrzyp> Flash...
<Skrzyp> Itd.
 * bt4 ziewa
<NightWish`> bry
<Szatan> hai NightWish`
<NightWish`> hej
<NightWish`> przyznać się
<NightWish`> ktoś mnie dzisiaj w pracy odwiedzil
<NightWish`> :D
<Szatan> NightWish`: no ta?
<Szatan> NightWish`: ten zUy mikołaj?
<Szatan> który ma na imię Dzieduszka?
<bt4> posterunkowy hehe ? ;]
<NightWish`> hehe
<NightWish`> najpierw wintera podejrzewalam
<NightWish`> ale to nie on
<PushUpek> dobry wieczer :D
<Szatan> NightWish`: Filip? :>
<NightWish`> Szatan: ?
<Szatan> NightWish`: mam na myśli FiFU :P
<FiFU> ;z
<NightWish`> nje
<Szatan> NightWish`: mąż?
<NightWish`> nje wiem
<karmelek> a mnie nikt nie odwiedza :P
<Szatan> <joke>
<Szatan> karmelek: bo nie dodają do was ciastek i czekolady ;p
<Szatan> </joke>
<Szatan> php?>
<karmelek> :P i po cholere mi te studia.. nolifem zstane
<Skrzyp> Szatan: bad command or filename
<ciatkowy_potwor> gdzie te ciastka?
<Szatan> karmelek: zlecenia.przez.net to Twoja przyszła praca
<karmelek> Szatan: daj spokoj, zastanawialem sie gdzie siedza nolify
<karmelek> teraz juz wiem
<Szatan> karmelek: masz na myśli :80, :6667 i :5222?
<karmelek> mam na mysli swoj wydzial ;P
<Szatan> Skrzyp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm30ADG3Jg8
<Skrzyp> I tak nie mam jak obejrzeć
<Szatan> Skrzyp: tyle na dziś mam dla was do powiedzenia
<m477> za pomoca czego mozna odpalic strony www w konsoli?
<Dreadlish> links
<Skrzyp> links2
<m477> co to za roznica?
<Skrzyp> Duża
<Makdaam> taka jak między wget, a w3m
<m477> duz o mi to mowi
<Skrzyp> RTFM!
<Dreadlish> links w wersji drugiej
<Dreadlish> więcej mówi?
<m477> domyslilem sie po nazwie 'links2' ze druga ~~
<Skrzyp> Taka różnica, jak między SeaMonkeyem 1.4 a Firefoxem 4 beta
<dweller> w3m lepszy jest
<Makdaam> Skrzyp: zbyt user-friendly powiedziałeś :/
<Dreadlish> jak kto woli
<Makdaam> taka różnica jak między Mozaic a MS IE 6.0
<Dreadlish> taka różnica jak między x86 i amd64
<karmelek> :D
<Makdaam> nie no, links2 ma więcej różnic niż x86 i amd64
<Dreadlish> no ale tak zgrubsza
<Makdaam> bardziej 8086 vs amd64
<Dreadlish> 8086 vs pdc
<Makdaam> ostro ostro
<Makdaam> taka różnica, jak pomiędzy MS debug, a gdb
<Makdaam> chociaż chyba źle porównałem
<dweller> cóż
<Dreadlish> drwatson vs ollydbg
<Makdaam> o
<dweller> dziwka vs. własna (ale ciasna) dziewczyna
<Makdaam> dweller: znów zbyt user-friendly, jeszcze jakiś non-nerd zrozumie
<Makdaam> dziś się zdołowałem, zainstalowałem Armitage
<Makdaam> i chyba nadeszła epoka "mamo, mamo jestem hakierem"
<Skrzyp> :)
<Dreadlish> Makdaam: tzn?
<Makdaam> Dreadlish: nakładka na metasploita, która dodaje GUI i usuwa barierę strachu, którą zawsze była konsola
<Makdaam> zrobiona bardzo ładnie i sprawnie
<Makdaam> gdy się o tym dowie 4chan/vichan albo inne wykopy to w sieci będzie szumieć od nmapa
<Dreadlish> Makdaam: aaa no tak
<Makdaam> ogólnie http://www.fastandeasyhacking.com/media
<Dreadlish> zapomnialem o tym
<Dreadlish> metasploitem to ja tylko robie przejazd przez pracownie w szkole
<Dreadlish> wypisując strony, loginy i hasła na tablicy
<Dreadlish> fajnie wygląda wtf ludzi którzy zobaczą swoje dane na tablicy
<Dreadlish> uwierzyłbyś że gadasz z 15-latkiem?
<Makdaam> dlaczego nie?
<Makdaam> za moich czasów...
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> wkurzają mnie ludzi którzy tworzą legendy o fake-virusach
<Makdaam> koobface nie jest fake, chociaż ostrzeżenie przypomina "nie kładź zawirusowanych dyskietek blisko komputera" :)
<Dreadlish> ale nie chodzi mi o koobface
<Dreadlish> bo koobface już dawno leży i kwiczy
<Dreadlish> tylko teraz o jakimś fake wysyłanym przez wiadomości
<Dreadlish> choć to jest nieprawda
<Dreadlish> i nic nie jest podtwierdzone
<Makdaam> tzn. to jest oldie właśnie na temat koobface
<Makdaam> tzn. trzeba wziąć poprawkę na to, że inni ludzie lagują :)
<Makdaam> news jak news, tyle w nim prawdy co w innych
<Dreadlish> więcej robienia wideł z igieł
<Makdaam> a news o backdorze w openbsd? :)
<Dreadlish> ipsec jest na tyle duży żeby nie sprawdzić?
<Dreadlish> projekt ma opiekuna
<Makdaam> tzn. jeżeli jest key leakage to nie cały klucz, tylko wskazówki, i nie wysyłany, tylko wyciekający przez timing albo pakietowanie
<Dreadlish> logi z cvsa o ile istnieją jeszcze z tego czasu
<Makdaam> do popsucia na pierwszym routerze
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> ja dalej nie kapuje o co chodzi w tym backdoorze, bo nie używam/stawiam vpnów
<Makdaam> tzn. całość wygląda na zupełny hoax po tym jak "winowajca" odpisał, że nie ma czegoś takiego i zaprasza do code review
<Dreadlish> no mi też to tak zawtfiło
<Dreadlish> bo przecież opiekun sprawdza poprawki
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej pobieżnie
<EsmD^^> ubuntu serwer jest podobnie latwy w obsludze jak zwykly, czy uzytkownik niezaznajomiony z programami linuxowymi nie poradzi sobie?
<Szatan> http://eeggs.info/koleda.txt
<Szatan> EsmD^^: daj mu M$ Server 2k8
<jacekowski> EsmD^^: ubuntu server to to samo co ubuntu
<jacekowski> EsmD^^: tylko inne paczki domyslnie zainstalowane
<EsmD^^> nie odejdz ode mnie silo nieczysta! *robi znak krzyza palcami Ť
<EsmD^^> mam krzywe palce na ircu
<m477> a tam czasem nie ma srodowisk graficznego domyslnie?
<keneida> witam wszystkich
<keneida> właśnie zainstalowałem na nowym kompie ubuntu 10.10 Instalator nie chciał wstać bo mam nvidie gt 240 ale poradziłem sobie z tym i wszystko się zainstalowało
<keneida> teraz system nie chce wstać
<keneida> od kilkunastu minut wisi mi ekran uruchamiania systemu z 5 kropkami czerwonymi - czyli chyba uruchamianie się kończy
<keneida> dioda od dysku się świeci. komputer na nic nie reaguje oprócz ctrl alt delete. Escape  aby wyjść ze splashscreena nie działa
<m477> :)
<jacekowski> uroki linuxa
<jacekowski> cos nie dziala ale nie wiadomo czemu
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-18
<bikstopa> kto chce sie posmiac? :D
<m477> jaaaaaaa
<bikstopa> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne/bartek1.png
<m477> nie rozumiem
<Szatan> bikstopa: +++
<m477> jakie ide polecacie do pythona?
<Szatan> m477: nano + zarąbiste .nanorc :P
<m477> ?
<m477> pierwsze slysze
<Szatan> m477: http://fahhem.com/blog/2010/09/nanorc-for-python/
<bikstopa> ja mam uraz do pythona
<bikstopa> raz zrobilem prostego buga. ktory doprowadzil do wycieku danych
<bikstopa> i od tego czasu za nim nie przepadam ld
<m477> to nie ide
<Makdaam> m477: a czym się różni IDE od edytora z pomocą?
<vxcvxcv> ide kompiluje pythona!
<m477> pewnie sie czyms rozni
<m477> nie jestem natyle obeznany
<m477> ma biblioteki pewnie wbudowane IDE
<Makdaam> że co jak gdzie?
<Makdaam> jakie biblioteki?
<m477> nie wiem jak to dokonca  jest w przypadku pythona bo dopiero sie ucze ale mowie o innyc hjezykach
<Szatan> `noc
<Makdaam> m477 w pythonie wszystkie standardowe moduły dostajesz z pythonem
<Makdaam> chyba nawet jakiś edytorointerpreter masz w paczce (IDLE)
<m477> no racja
<Makdaam> ogólnie to weź swój ulubiony edytor z kolorowaniem i wygodnymi indentami
<Makdaam> i tyle
<m477> spox
<m477> oto przyklad z ksiazki i mi wywala jaki blad : http://wklej.org/hash/f4de37dbf85/
<kklimonda> m477: nie jest z książki
<kklimonda> m477: jak się interesujesz programowaniem to naucz się używać google - do końca swojej kariery programistycznej będziesz z niego korzystać
<kklimonda> m477: ogólnie python, jako chyba jedyny (a na pewno jeden z nielicznych), traktuje wcięcia jako część składni
<jacekowski> python jest posrany
<m477> no ale mowie ze jest to zywce z KSIAZKI skopiowane
<jacekowski> kklimonda: whitespace tez traktuje wciecia jako czesc skladni
<kklimonda> m477: wyrzuć tę książkę w takim razie
<jacekowski> m477: a ja tu widze juz problemy
<m477> dive in to python tyle ze po polsku ~~
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no fakt - nie traktuję whitespace i innych tego typu jako języków programowania, a raczej jako zabawki
<jacekowski> i ucz sie porzadnego jezyka
<m477> podobno jedna z najlepszych
<jacekowski> a nie pythona
<jacekowski> m477: no to user problemem jest
<jacekowski> m477: zrob zdjecie strony
<kklimonda> m477: no ale jest źle wcięte - albo źle skopiowałeś, albo źle jest napisane
<jacekowski> m477: to zweryfikuje
<jacekowski> albo ktos popsul przy tlumaczeniu
<m477> jest to pdf
<jacekowski> pokaz obrazek
<m477> jacekowski: pythona ucze sie bo mi potrzebny a nie dla siebie
<jacekowski> albo linka do pdfa daj
<DaZ> to nie jest źle wcięte
<DaZ> to jest w ogóle nie wcięte
<DaZ> >:
<m477> http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/6244/zrzutekranuek.png
<jacekowski> no kurwa jego mac
<jacekowski> nie przepisales tego jak jest w ksiazce
<kklimonda> m477: wiesz czym są wcięcia?
<m477> nie bylo nic napisane jeszcze ze wciecia sa rozronialne ;/
<m477> no wiem
<jacekowski> to czytaj od poczatku ksiazki
<m477> czytam
<kklimonda> m477: no to zmień książkę. To jest podstawa pythona. Jeżeli o tym nie napisali to książka nadaje się na rozpałkę
<jacekowski> zacznij od pierwszego rozdzialu
<jacekowski> kklimonda: to pdf jest
<DaZ> dive into python nie nadaje sie na rozpałke >:
<DaZ> to dobra kniga.
<kklimonda> DaZ: no nie - ale może Polskie tłumaczenie jest do niczego ;)
<DaZ> tylko nie jest debiloodporna
<m477> no to jej nie czytaj D
<bikstopa> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_QCcMTHCBJ4c/TL3B8l1S2WI/AAAAAAAACgw/2dyH0HELqHE/s1600/You+are+ABCDEFGHIJK!.jpg XDDD
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3yg98cm> (at 4.bp.blogspot.com)
<DaZ> m477: nawet nie musze nic odpowidać żebys sie smieszny wydał.
<m477> ok
<m477> mistrzu
<kklimonda> m477: wcięcia są omówione w pierwszym rozdziale książki, niedługo po tym przykładzie
<DaZ> za moich czasów to te przykłady nawet chodizły w paczce z książką!
<m477> kklimonda: no szkoda ze 1 rozdzial jest nt instalacji
<kklimonda> m477: no to w drugim, niedługo po przykładzie który przekleiłeś
<m477> kklimonda: no to widocznie jeszcze do tego nie doszedlem
<kklimonda> m477: jak w ogóle programować nie potrafisz to na początek lepsze jest "Learning Python The Hard Way"
<m477> ale nie zmienia to faktu ze ctrl +c nie sformatowalo
<kklimonda> no a czemu by miało?
<m477> skryptowo nigdy nic nie pisalem
<m477> zdawalo mi sie ze przewaznie tak jest
<kklimonda> m477: do tej książki dołączone są przykłady tak w ogóle i ctrl+c (który w ogóle jest bez sensu - jak już to przepisuj ręcznie) nie trzeba robić
<kklimonda> tam w ogóle napisane jest, przed tym przykładem, żeby ściągnąć wszystkie przykłady.
<m477> mowisz o tej co ja mam czy o tej co podales
<kklimonda> m477: o tej co masz
<m477> tez na takie stwierdzenie nie natrafilem
<kklimonda> Example 2.1. odbchelper.py
<kklimonda> If you have not already done so, you can download this and other examples used in this book.
<kklimonda> i link do kodu
<kklimonda> http://diveintopython.org/getting_to_know_python/index.html#odbchelper.divein stąd
<m477> no to polska wersja jest jakas okrojna chyba, a na ktorej stronie jest to napisane?
<kklimonda> wkleiłem ci - to oryginał książki
<m477> no to w pl tego nie ma
<kklimonda> no to czytaj oryginał - tłumaczenia książek informatycznych zazwyczaj nie są warte zbyt wiele.
<m477> to w takim razie juz nie lepiej tutorial z python.org przerobic ?
<kklimonda> dive into python zaczyna od ciekawszych rzecz
<kklimonda> rzeczy*
<kklimonda> ale fakt, tutorial z python.org też można przerobić
<m477> aha, spoko
<bikstopa> Premier Tusk zlikwidowa³ wszystkie ministerstwa, a w ich miejsce powo³a³ 3 nowe:
<bikstopa> 1. Zdrowia
<bikstopa> 2. Szczê¶cia
<bikstopa> 3. Pomy¶lno¶ci
<m477> niesmieszne :(
<winter> re
<m477> witą
<winter> cz
<m477> co tm
<winter> a nic
<winter> k\\\\wstalłęm właśnie
<winter> wstalłem
<winter> wstałem
<winter> kurwa
<winter> kawę sobie zrobie
<jacekowski> mi sie to onlive na serio zaczyna podobac
<jacekowski> bo pomimo tego ze ping jest kolo 150ms ode mnie do ich serwerow to jest to grywalne
<jacekowski> wiec jak postawia serwery obok mnie gdzies tak ze bedzie 50ms
<winter> jacekowski: w co grasz?
<jacekowski> mafie probowalem
<jacekowski> a tera just cause 2
<winter> kurde, nie piję wiecej mocnych piw, były obrzydliwe
<winter> przynajmniej okocimy mocne
<winter> jacekowski: w żadną z nich nie grałem
<jacekowski> ja tez
<jacekowski> triale 30 minutowe testuje
<winter> it triale?
<winter> blee
<winter> s/it//
<czesmir> ja gram w calla 2
<m477> witam panowie
<winter> witaj ponownie
<m477> ;]
<m477> tez sie przestawiasz na tryb nocy?
<winter> właśnie próbuję wrócić na tryb dzienny
<winter> ale wczoraj popiłem
<m477> to Ci troche nie wychodzi ;p
<winter> zasnąłem wcześnie i wstałem po trzeciej
<m477> ;]
<m477> ja dzisaj wstalem o 17
<winter> też nie masz roboty?
<m477> studiuje ;]
<winter> ach
<m477> a nawet chory jestem
<m477> to juz w ogole
<winter> łeb mnie napierdala od wczorajszego
<m477> zapij
<winter> niee, później z kumplem piwko wypije
<m477> pomoze i to bardzo
<winter> jego laptop z łindołsem sewyn się zawiesz i przyjdzie z nim do mnie
<winter> podczas grania
<winter> podejżewam, że się przegrzewa
<m477> chujowy system
<winter> ma tam taki gówniany intelowski gpu
<m477> no na zintegrowanej karcie ciezko grac
<winter> ale wiesz, dał za tego lapka tam tysiąc złotych
<winter> przechadzany
<winter> nawet nie jest zły, tylko do gpu dziadowskie
<winter> ciekawe jaki ma czipset wifi
<m477> no to ewidentnie nie do grania
<winter> no to napewno
<m477> a co to za roznica?
<winter> no jak ma atherosa to fajnie
<winter> dla niego żadna w sumie
<m477> nie znam sie
<winter> atherosy mają najlepszy support na linuksie
<winter> dlatego je lubie
<m477> to ja pewnie nie mam
<winter> mam jednego na pcmcia b/g
<winter> kidyś miałem na pci ale go rozwaliłem
<m477> ale chyba ciezko wifi na linuxie zainstalowac?
<winter> do ogarnięcia
<m477> nigdy nie mialem czasu zeby sie za to wziasc
<winter> w ubuntu masz już większość modułów skompilowane z jądrem
<m477> modulow?
<winter> do tego nm-applet i wszystko powinno poprostu działać
<winter> m477: sterowników
<winter> ale do atherosa jest jeszcze zamknięty madwifi
<m477> czyli co sugerujesz zeby zrobic?
<winter> m477: nic, powinno poprostu działać
<m477> tzn czy da sie to od tak z konsoli zainstalowac?
<winter> nic nie sugeruję
<winter> tak
<m477> jak
<winter> a jaką masz kartę
<winter> czy tam chipset
<m477> nie wiem ;]
<winter> lspci
<m477> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<winter> n nawet
<winter> boadcoma
<winter> broadcoma
<m477> to dobrze?
<winter> to dobrze, najnowszy standard
<winter> tylko czy sterownik to wspiera
<m477> nie waze, wazne aby dzialala ;]
<winter> a nm-applet pokazuje Ci sieci już?
<m477> (nm-applet:6309): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<m477> a wczesniej : Instancja programu nm-applet jest już uruchomiona.
<winter> powinieneś mieć już w trayu odpalony
<m477> trayu?
<winter> piszą, że b43 nie zadziała z tym chipsetem
<winter> m477: obszar powiadamiania, no dżizas tray
<winter> na pasku
<m477> nic mi otym nie wiadomo
<winter> beznadzieja
<winter> ;->
<m477> na pasku mam tylko ikonke do polaczenia sieciowego
<m477> wiem -,-
<m477> ale bym sie piwa napil
<winter> ja wczoraj obrzydliwe piłem, więcej nie kupię
<winter> okocim czarny
<m477> ja juz jestem tak zalkoholizowany ze kazde piwo mi smakuje
<winter> to mi wyjątkowo nie smakowało
<m477> ;]
<m477> kiedys to pilem
<m477> nawet uchodzilo
<m477> palone?
<winter> nie chyba
<winter> nie
<m477> dobra nie mowmy  o alkoholu bo coraz bardziej apetyt rosnie
<m477> A jestem na antybiotykach
<winter> :->
<m477> sroga kara
<m477> jedna z najgorszych bym nawet powiedzal
<winter> co masz na myśli?
<m477> no ze nie moge nic pic
<m477> ale sobie w swieta odbije :<
<winter> hehe
<m477> kurwa
<m477> znow mi temperatura spadla
<m477> zyjesz?
<winter> byłem zapalić
<winter> -11 jest
<winter> a teraz pójdę do klopa bo ciśnie
<winter> brb
<m477> po fajce ? ;]
<winter> chyba tak
<winter> re
<m477> :
<m477> )
<spontaniczny> Jestem z siebie dumny, ale i tak odniosłem porażkę.
<spontaniczny> ;-)
<winter> :->
<winter> spontaniczny: jak się popijawa udała
<winter> ?
<spontaniczny> winter: po pierwszej flaszcze musiałem wrócić do domu.
<spontaniczny> a co najśmieszniejsze pijany zainstalowałem zamknięte sterowniki nvidii
<spontaniczny> odziwo działają!
<winter> hehe
<spontaniczny> winter: z jakiego korzystasz środowiska?
<winter> gnome i xfce
<spontaniczny> ja mam problem z compizem, nie mam tego posranego konfiguratora i musze z palca odpalać compiza
<winter> to zainstaluj
<spontaniczny> Musze poszukać a lekkiego kaca mam.
<winter> no ja też właściwie, wczoraj się nawaliłem ochydnymi browarami
<spontaniczny> browary są ok, ale nie jako środek "nawalający".
<winter> kwestja gustu
<spontaniczny> nie bania dla mnie. Zresztą ja też często nie pije.
<winter> kwestia*
<spontaniczny> czekaj restarne X-y
<spontaniczny> Mam.
<spontaniczny> Dodałem compiza do programów rozruchowych
<winter> spontaniczny: najlepiej użyć fusion-icon
<Szatan> bry
 * Szatan  Last.FM: Alva Noto - Funkbugfx
<spontaniczny> Siemka
<spontaniczny> i tak chyba poprosze matiego o configi z fluxa.
<spontaniczny> i tak  dziwi mnie to, żeby coś zainstalować musze bawić się w konsoli roota. tak jakby sudoo mi nie działało.
<spontaniczny> ale su dział więc jest ok
<karmelek> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=137541 ma bozia lokatorow...
<Szatan> OU! yea! jacek wpisał reboot
<spontaniczny> karmelek: su -
<spontaniczny> karmelek: aptitude install sudo
<spontaniczny> Szatan: a co on bez x'ów siedzi?
<Szatan> spontaniczny: ya
<spontaniczny> o kurde ;-D
<karmelek> spontaniczny: z tak zrabanym chmodem to wiesz ;]
<karolw> jak wylada skrypt na automatyczne logowanie do ssh? czy kto mogl by mi go podac?
<Szatan> karolw: poczytaj o logowaniu po kluczach dla ssh
<spontaniczny> karmelek: to po co takie chmody ustawiałes?
<mati75> re
<spontaniczny> re
<termi> witam
<Skrzyp> Re
<spontaniczny> Cześć. termi działa?
<Skrzyp> Hej
<a_> hej
<a_> krótka piłka
<a_> co mam wpisać w .conkyrc
<Kwpolska> a_: to co chcesz zeby bylo
<Skrzyp> man conky
<a_> aby mieć zegarek tekstowy z dokładnością co do milisekund
<a_> oraz ile jest włączony komp
<Skrzyp> man conky
<Kwpolska> a_: do milisekund to raczej nie bedzie.
<a_> to do sekund
<Skrzyp> Będzie
<Kwpolska> a_: ile system dziala uptime
<Kwpolska> Skrzyp: jak ustawisz sobie update co 0.0000000001 s
<Kwpolska> wiem ze przesadzilem z zerami, ale pieprzyc to
<a_> czyli po prostu w nowej linijce uptime i juz?
<a_> a zegarek co do sekund?
<Kwpolska> a_: nie
<Kwpolska> a_: czekaj...
<Kwpolska> a_: to trzeba sobie skonfigurowac
<a_> to co? po prostu napiszcie, a ja się odczepię i pójdę analizować związki wyrazowe w zdaniach pojedyńczych i złożonych
<spontaniczny> e17 jest już w wersji"stable" ?
<Skrzyp> very.fucking.unstable
<vxcvxcv> e17 zawsze było względnie stable
<Skrzyp> Zmienże nick
<vxcvxcv> jak mi sie zachce [;
<spontaniczny> bo nie mam go w repo debiana
<Skrzyp> A jakiego debiana masz?
<Kwpolska> Skrzyp: tab
<Skrzyp> Nie mam takiego klawisza :)
<Kwpolska> jak тов. a_ przyjdzie to dajcie u to: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/306317/
<Szatan> Skrzyp: !!!!
<Skrzyp> Mam 12 klawiszy na klawiaturze i 10 funkcyjnych
<Skrzyp> I 3 boczne
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: squeeze
<Skrzyp> Ojojoj
<Skrzyp> On od wakacji jest zamrożony
<Skrzyp> Musisz sida mieć
<Skrzyp> A jak nie chcesz ręcznie składać to ściągnij aptosida
<spontaniczny> Skrzyp: kiedy Ty ogarniesz, że ak zadaje pytanie to nie oczekuje w odpowiedzi 10 innych dystrybucje jakie mam zainstalować!
<Skrzyp> To zmien sobie repo na sida i zrób upgrade
<Skrzyp> Ale ryzykowne
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: masz postawic LFS
<spontaniczny> co  to jest?
<Skrzyp> :)
<Kwpolska> TU KIEROWNIK DEPARTAMENTU WYDAWANIA NAGROD PIENIEZNYCH: PROSZE wyslac DARMOWY SMS na BEZPLATNY numer 8043. 20.000zl GOTOWE DO ODBIORU (www.pusty-sms.pl)" - lolwut
<Skrzyp> `g linux from scratch
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Welcome to Linux From Scratch!: <http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/>
<Skrzyp> Kwpolska - nie kupuj gier na wapsterkach... :)
<spontaniczny> ide zapalić.
<Skrzyp> http://skrzyp.pl wymiata :)
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Kwpolska> Skrzyp: nigdy nie kupowalem
<Kwpolska> Skrzyp: to pewnie moj ukochany operator dal moj numer takim idiotom
<gtriderxc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZx1QNuUetE
<gtriderxc> :)
<Kwpolska> gtriderxc: wieki temu to widziale
 * axen powitane
<axen> kurcze jak przywrocic domyslny wygląd ubuntu z konsoli ? nie mogę tego nigdzie znaleźć?
<Dreadlish> hi
<Dreadlish> h3
<spontaniczny> Mat_Matan: korzystałeś kiedyś z polchat.pl ?
<spontaniczny> axen: ale wygląd gnome?
<gtriderxc> wytłumaczy mi ktos proszę zapis: <em>Pomoc</a>
<gtriderxc> to jakiś link czy co??
<gtriderxc> konczy sie jak link
<gtriderxc> a tyo em to co??
<gtriderxc> dodam, że znacznik a nie jest nigdzie wczesniej zaczęty
<spontaniczny> http://htmlhelp.shl.pl/html/komendy/em.php
<gtriderxc> THX
<spontaniczny> a skąd wziąłeś ten kod?
<Dreamcaster> witam
<Dreamcaster> Mam pytanie, skad moge sciagnac najnowsze Ubuntu w wersji LIVE CD? Spotkalem jak narazie tylko w pelnymi wersjami 700MB oraz DVD/USB.
<Dreamcaster> dotychczas korzystalem tylko z Windowsa a chcialbym sprobowac Linuxa
<Mat_Matan> Dreamcaster: to zwykłe iso
<Mat_Matan> nagrywasz i odpalasz jakbyś win chciał instalować
<Mat_Matan> tzn w biosie botowanie z cd/dvd
<Mat_Matan> i w menu po rozkręceniu się płyty będzie "wypróbuj system"
<Dreamcaster> Rozumiem, czyli nic sie nei bedzie instalowac, tylko 'na żywo' bede mogl testowac?
<Mat_Matan> tak
<Dreamcaster> OK
<karolw> jest drugi
<karolw> sposob
<karolw> z wirtualnej maszyny
<Mat_Matan> w tym menu będzie też opcja testowania płyty pod kątem błędów, testowania ram i instalacji
<karolw> i nic nie musisz wypalac
<Mat_Matan> karolw: więcej pieprzenia niż zabawy
<Dreamcaster> Dobra, to biore sie za sciaganie i testowanie
<karolw> czy ja wiem
<karolw> raczej nie
<Dreamcaster> to drugi link od gory, bedzie dobry ? http://www.ubuntu.pl/iso/malinowa-mandarynka-10.10pl-desktop-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3y3afng> (at www.ubuntu.pl)
<Mat_Matan> ta
<Mat_Matan> karolw: to już by mu lepiej by było zrobić live usb niż stawiać VM
<Dreamcaster> no to super, dzieki za pomoc
<Dreamcaster> Live usb probowalem jakis czas temu odpalic ale inna wersja linuxa i nie chciala odpalic ;- )
<Dreamcaster> Dlatego sobie dalem spokoj z linuxem
<Dreamcaster> teraz mnie znowu wzielo
<Dreamcaster> poprzednim razem chcialem testowac openSUSE
<Mat_Matan> Dreamcaster: a wiesz co to jest md5 sum?
<Dreamcaster> no nie bardzo, ale spotkalem sie z tym
<Dreamcaster> w releaskach to chyba jest?
<karolw> moze i tak ale jak np tylko cos potrzebuje zrobic na ubuntu to nie resetuje calego kompa tylko na win sobie odpala i dziala
<tritdh> mam problem z compizem i avant window navigatorem
<Mat_Matan> Dreamcaster: to poczytaj na wiki, będziesz może się domyślał czemu ci nie zadziałąło to suse
<Mat_Matan> karolw: myślisz że będzie umiał skonfigurować VW?
<Mat_Matan> karolw: więcej pieprzenia niż zabawy jak to już raz wspominałem
<tritdh> jak włączam avn to pisze, że "screen is not composited, run compiz(-fusion)
<Dreamcaster> Dobra sprawdze sobie, ale mam jeszcze jedno pytanie czy na tej 'skrojonej' wersji 700MB LiveCD bede mogl sobie skonfigurowac np Neostrade?
<Mat_Matan> Dreamcaster: g00gle it
<tritdh> chcę abym nie musiał klikać cf icon, reload windows manager i ikonki avn
<Mat_Matan> Dreamcaster: ściągnij sobie na win jakiś program do md5
<Mat_Matan> jak sciągniesz iso to sprawdź czy się suma zgadza
<karolw> na youtube jest nawet cala konfiguracja, po za tym konfiguracja jest dla laikow i kazdy sobie poradzi
<Mat_Matan> jeżeli nie to ściąnij jeszcze raz
<Dreamcaster> czekaj czy md5 to to samo co sfv? jesli tka to mam jakies programy do tego
<tritdh> CYCKI!!!!!
<Dreamcaster> : )
<Mat_Matan> Dreamcaster: are you fucking kidding me?
<Mat_Matan> Dreamcaster: czy maluch to to samo co polonez?
<Dreamcaster> ich bin computer noob
<Dreamcaster> dobra dosyc tych kompromitujacych pytan, biore sie za lekture co ot jest to md5 :")
<tritdh> o, quintasan
<tritdh> spróbuję jeszcze raz
<tritdh> CYWIELKIE CYCKI!!!!!
<tritdh> *WIELKIE
<tritdh> zwróciłem waszą uwagę, więc mam problem. jak kliknę w compiz fusion checkboxa wtyczki śnieg lub anaglyph (doinstalowanych) to po 5 s mi się odklikuje ;(
<tritdh> co robić?
<Mat_Matan> tritdh: masz problem, kklimonda zaraz ci da kicka za spam
<tritdh> fajnie
<tritdh> jakiej kklimonda jest płci?
<karolw> bos
<tritdh> a chuj z tym
<Ujabuja> jak zrobić opóźniony startup w ubuntu 9.10?
<karolw> grub
<Mat_Matan> Ujabuja: tak samo jak tritdh zrób
<Ujabuja> `seen Tritdh
<Przekliniak> Ujabuja: Tritdh was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 minutes and 21 seconds ago: <tritdh> a chuj z tym
<Ujabuja> gdzie są logi?
<Mat_Matan> Ujabuja: byś sobie chociaż neo zresetował ~a@afde54.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl
<Ujabuja> nie chce mi się
<Ujabuja> powie mi ktoś?
<Mat_Matan> boś głąb
<Ujabuja> karny ping za pyskowanie >:(
<Kwpolska> ==> Making package: google-chrome-dev 10.0.612.1-1 (Sat Dec 18 12:35:57 CET 2010)
<Kwpolska> holy crap
<Kwpolska> 12:31 < tritdh> jakiej kklimonda jest płci?
<Kwpolska> kkl imonda -> Krzysztof Klimonda
<Ujabuja> fajnie
<Ujabuja> Cześć, Kklimonda! :)
<Ujabuja> powie mi ktoś w końcu, co z tym autostartem?
<Kwpolska> Ujabuja: opozniony startup?
<karolw> grub
<Kwpolska> Ujabuja: chcesz menu do spraw wyboru OS-a?
<Ujabuja> karolw: chodzi mi o awn'a
<Kwpolska> Ujabuja: najlepiej to skrypt gdzies walnac
<Kwpolska> #!/bin/bash
<Ujabuja> jaki, gdzie?
<Kwpolska> sleep ILESEKUNDMASZOCHOTECZEKAC
<Kwpolska> avant-window-navigator
<Kwpolska> ---koniec skryptu ktory sie zaczal od #!/bin/bash wlacznie---
<Ujabuja> ej
<Kwpolska> te trzy linijki do /home/nazwauzyszkodnika/awn - potem wlaczyc wykonywalnosc
<Ujabuja> wszedlem do bin a tam bash to aplikacja >:(
<Ujabuja> aaaaa
<Ujabuja> Nie można odnaleźć "/home/a/.awn".
<Kwpolska> Ujabuja: jesus christ
<Kwpolska> Ujabuja: najpierw mi powiedz, po co chcesz tak robic?
<Ujabuja> bo wlączam uzyszkodnika i wyskakuje mi "screen is not composited, run compiz(-fusion)"
<Ujabuja> a compiz fusion jest wlaczony
<Kwpolska> Ujabuja: fusion-icon uzywasz czy czego?
<Ujabuja> btw 2. Nie będziesz wzywał imienia Boga twego nadaremno.
<Kwpolska> Ujabuja: shut up.
<Kwpolska> Ujabuja: to powiedz: fusion-icon czy co?
<Ujabuja> to wiesz co z tym autostartem czy nie?
<Kwpolska> Ujabuja: zalezy
<Kwpolska> Ujabuja: odpowiedz na pytanie i wspoloracuj albo wyjdz
<Kwpolska> Ujabuja: w startup applications wylacz fusion-icon, a potem w terminalu: gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager fusion-icon
<Ujabuja> brb
<Ujabuja> ok, no i?
<Ujabuja> lol
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> co ja teraz zrobie
<Dreadlish> ipa mi sie skończyła
<elwin013> Cześć ;-)
<karmelek> cz
<karmelek> conky
<karmelek> nie to okno :P
<lamik> Ave, mam takie pytankie.. Mam laptopa samsung rv510, i nie ma on klawiszy funkcyjnych <nastepna, poprzednia> piosenka.. Da sie jakos w ubuntu "doroboć" taki klawisz?
<karmelek> system->preferencje-skroty klawiszowe
<lamik> Juz kukam
<lamik> A nie da sie jakoś przez konsole wejść w to?Bo jestem na unity i ine widze takiej funkcji
<karmelek> w8
<karmelek> gnome-keybinding-properties
<lamik> A jakie jest polecenie na taką rzecz ? Next?
<lamik> Chodzi im aby jak mam program do muzyki uruchomiony to nacisne np fn+coś tam to następna piosenka
 * karmelek mysli
<lamik> Bo tam mam wypisane skróty i mam coś takiego
<lamik> Następna ścieżka XF86AutioNext
<lamik> Ale nic nie musze jakie to klawisze itd
<karmelek> no czyli masz to imho ustawione na jakies funkcyjne klawisze
<karmelek> klikasz na to i wciskasz swoja kombinacje imho
<lamik> Ok sekunda
<lotharek> cześć
<lamik> He i coś nie ziała, ale zaraz to rozpracuje :D
<syngress> bry
<syngress> :-)
<spontaniczny> No cześc.
<Mat_Matan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzl6BCf8le4
<lamik> Mam pytanie, jest jakaś aplikacja jak dock, albo coś podobnego co tworzy mi menu jak w mac? Ale mam tam pokazane jakie mam programy uruchomione, a dodatkowo pokazuje takie coś jak ubuntu tą koperte>a w kopercie, komunikator, program do poczty itd?
<karmelek> lamik: jest
<karmelek> avant-window-navigator albo docky
<jacekkowski> hmm, ovh ma cos problema
<karmelek> jest jakas mozliwosc wyswietlenia google calendara na pulpicie?
<lamik> Karmelek, ale avant-windows-nawigator, uruchomi mi coś w stylu tej koperyu? Tzn bo tam czeba aktywatory dodawac i nie wiem jakie polecenie na to jest.. Nie wiem czy rozumiesz
<karmelek> co do koperty to nie wiem, ja mam aplety tam do gmaila i pidgina
<lamik> Tylko, żę ja mam empathy.. No ok kukne zaraz
<spontaniczny> lamik: przeciągasz z menu i wklejasz do AWN
<lamik> A to polecasz bardziej awn czy docky?
<spontaniczny> awn
<karmelek> docky
<spontaniczny> tylko najpierw compiza zassaj
<spontaniczny> karmelek: on się w docky nie połapie
<karmelek> awn ostatnio cos sie scinac lubil
<karmelek> spontaniczny: toc docky proste jak konstrukcja cepa
<spontaniczny> karmelek: mi śmiga bez zarzutu
<spontaniczny> Dużo zabawy jest z postawieniem serwera jabbera?
<Nerihsa> merry caturday
<lamik> Nie wie ktoś może dlaczego po zainstalowaniu chromium ma po angielsku, a nie po polsku?
<spontaniczny> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser-l10n
<spontaniczny> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=124956
<lamik> Kto to mówił, że da sie przesunąć tą koperte do avanti?
<spontaniczny> łapiesz za ikonkę w menu przesuwasz na AWN i puszczasz.
<lamik> Ale tak sie nie da z tą kopertą, u mnie to tak nie działa..
<kklimonda> ola boga, co tu się działo?
<lamik> Da sie tak z ikonami, ale nie z tą kopertą systemową.
<Quintasan> \o
<lamik> Wiesz o jaką mi chodzi? Tak samo nie widze programów które są w tray.. Da sie to też ustawić w avanti?
<spontaniczny> kliknij prawym na AWN i ustawienia tam się pobaw
<spontaniczny> jesli zminimalizujesz okno apliakcji która masz na docku to Citę minimalizacje ustawi na docku
<spontaniczny> a o jakiej Ty kopercie mówisz nie mam pojęcia
<Kwpolska> lamik: tray da sie dac, a koperta jest glupia
<Kwpolska> lamik: ale na ekranie moze byc tylko jeden tray
<lamik> A jak dodać ten tray, w takim razie zobacze po dodaniu czy bez koperty sie obejdzie :D
<spontaniczny> Kwpolska: stawiałeś kiedyś sam serwer jabbera?
<jacekowski> ja stawialem
<jacekowski> na jabberd2 i na ejabberd
<jacekowski> obecnie uzywam ejabberda z eseslem, transportami i autoryzacja po ldapie
<spontaniczny> dużo jest zabawy zeby postawic własny serwer?
<jacekowski> zalezy
<spontaniczny> mógłbyś rozwinąć?
<jacekowski> trzeba miec stabilne lacze z stalym ip ktore sie do tego nadaje
<jacekowski> wlasna domene dla ktorej mozesz sobie ustawic odpowiednie rekordy SRV
<jacekowski> _jabber._tcp.jacekowski.org.                    IN      SRV     0 0 5269   jacekowski.org.
<jacekowski> _xmpp-server._tcp.jacekowski.org.               IN      SRV     0 0 5269   jacekowski.org.
<jacekowski> _xmpp-client._tcp.jacekowski.org.               IN      SRV     0 0 5222   jacekowski.org.
<jacekowski> bez tego s2s ci nie bedzie dzialalo albo dzialalo losowo
<jacekowski> tzn. jak serwer po drugiej stronie bedzie sie trzymal specyfikacji to nie bedzie dzialalo
<jacekowski> jak juz ten problem rozwiazesz
<jacekowski> to mozesz jechac dalej
<spontaniczny> CZyli zadużo zabawy.
<ari-tczew> może ktoś wylistować /root i wrzucić na pastebin jakiś?
<lamik> Mam pytanie, tray w pasku avanti jak dodac?
<karmelek> lamik: wez kurde poszukaj
<Skrzyp> re
<lamik> No w google, duzo o tym nie znalazłem, ale skzukam jeszcze
<karmelek> lamik: awn nie ma pierdyliarda opcji, zreszta rozklikanie tego to 15 minut
<lamik> No, ale z tergo co widze to w opcjach tego ine ma i dodatek musze doinstalować
<scx> Dzien dobry
<scx> czy moglbym prosic o aktualna wersje polskiego manuala do date (man date)?
<qermit> nie ma
<scx> chodzi mi o roznice pomiedzy %V a %W
<karmelek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_week_date
<Galvatron> Witam
<Nerihsa> miau
<scx> karmelek: V jest ISO, tak?
<Galvatron> Podłączyłem bezprzewodowo Neostradę 10Mb (Livebox) do komputera, za pomocą adaptera USB Sagem XG 760N i internet niemiłosiernie muli.
<Galvatron> Po przelogowaniu na XP lub powrocie do Sagema F@st 800 wszystko jest OK
<Galvatron> Teraz siedze na WiCD, ale z Network Managerem było to samo
<Galvatron> Nie mam pomysłu co może być źle skonfigurowane...
<scx> Galvatron: co znaczy "muli"? wysokie pingi? mala predkosc pobierania?
<Galvatron> Sorry
<Galvatron> Mała prędkość
<scx> Galvatron: dlaczego uzywasz jakiegos smiesznego adaptera?
<Galvatron> Strony wczytują sie z wielkimi opóźnieniami, jak bym siedział na czymś w stylu 128-512kb/s
<scx> nie mozesz polaczyc sie normalnie kablem albo wifi?
<Galvatron> Mam przedpotopowa płytę główną, bez WiFi czy LAN
<scx> Galvatron: jaka predkosc?
<Galvatron> Czego?
<Nerihsa> dzwieku ><
<Galvatron> Mówię - Neo 10Mb
<scx> Galvatron: pobierania, mowiles ze mala, wiec musiales ja zmierzyc
<karmelek> scx: tak v to iso
<scx> Galvatron: to skoro masz 10 Mb/s, to w czym problem?
<Galvatron> W teorii
<Galvatron> Synchro jest na 8Mb w dół
<scx> karmelek: ok, dzieki
<Dreadlish> kurdę
<Dreadlish> znowu mi sie żarówka spaliła
<scx> Galvatron: to co mowisz, ze mala, skoro nie zmierzyles
<Dreadlish> tak poza tym re
<Galvatron> Nie jestem pewny, czy to dokładnie spadek prędkości czy ping szaleje, ale strony wczytują się jak na modemie 56k
<scx> Galvatron: moze to duze opoznienia
<Dreadlish> ping
<Dreadlish> latency inczej
<scx> Galvatron: no to sprawdz i wroc jak wszystko dokladnie przetestujes
<Dreadlish> wystarczy spingować
<Galvatron> To jest strasznie dziwne
<Dreadlish> sprawdzić dnsy
<Galvatron> Ping Kattowice <---> Kraków (Onet.pl) niby 25ms
<Galvatron> Prędkość niby 5-7Mb/s
<Galvatron> Zaleznie od testu
<Dreadlish> a spinguj wp
<Galvatron> A wszystko robi się z monstrualnym lagiem
<Dreadlish> no to ustaw dnsy
<Dreadlish> bo masz dnsy nieustawione
<Dreadlish> 194.204.159.1 194.204.152.34
<Dreadlish> albo
<Dreadlish> 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<scx> nameserver 194.204.152.34
<scx> nameserver 194.204.159.1
<scx> ^^ dopisz w /etc/resolv.conf
<scx> Galvatron: ^^
<scx> chociaz w routerze tez powinienes miec opcje
<Galvatron> W resolv.conf mam nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Galvatron> Co chyba wszystko tłumaczy...
<BlessJah> brama powinna bez problemow dzialac jako dns
<Galvatron> Ale my mówimo o Livebox'ie, nie prawdziwym routerze ;)
<BlessJah> 8.8.8.8 najlatwiejszy do zapamietania
<BlessJah> złoty numer, więc pewno należy do giganta, a jak gigant ma DNS to najpewniej google
<scx> w niektorych serwerach dhcp mozna ustawic adresy IP serwerow DNS, jakie powinny ustawic sobie komputery w sieci
<scx> np. opcja option domain-name-servers dhcp3/isc-dhcp
<Dreadlish> scx: ale nie każdy ma router z linuksem
<Dreadlish> ja na przykład wyłączyłem sobie dhcp w routerze i postawiłem autentycznie na linuksowej maszynce
<scx> Dreadlish: moj linksys mial Linuksa z BusyBox
<spontaniczny> Jest jacekowski ?
<scx> niestety mial problemy z polaczeniem, wiec zmienilem na Debiana na VIA EPIA
<Galvatron> W WiCD zaznaczyłem statyczny FNS i podałem te od TP
<Galvatron> *DNS
<scx> prawde mowiac bylem rozczarowany stanem obslugi Wi-Fi w Linuksie
<scx> Ath5k dorobil sie trybu AP czy wirtualnych interfejsow dopiero w pazdzierniku tego roku
<scx> nadal wiele funkcji jest niezaimplementowanych a stabilnosc pozostawia wiele do zyczenia
<Dreadlish> scx: ja mam jakiegoś edimaxa br6104, ale nie chce mi sie go modyfikować
<scx> z MadWifi nie bylo takich problemow, to byl porzadny dopracowany sterownik
<Dreadlish> mam jeszcze jakiegoś pentagrama bez karty do wifi (=.=) którą wcześniejszy właściciel wyjął i upchnął na allegro =.=
<Dreadlish> poza tym jeszcze lajfbogz od telekomuny
<Dreadlish> i mój routero-serwero-wszystko
<lotharek> hm
<Galvatron> Wygląda na to że ustawienie DNS'ów na sztywno pomogło
<Galvatron> :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> widzisz ;p
<lotharek> czemu Brasero może wywoływać naruszenie ochrony pamięci?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<scx> Galvatron: piwo sie nalezy
<Dreadlish> segfault?
<Dreadlish> lotharek: odpalasz z roota?
<lotharek> nie
<lotharek> Dreadlish: nie za każdym razem
<lotharek> statystycznie co 2-3 raz uruchamia się z usera normalnego
<lotharek> http://wklej.org/id/440294/
<Dreadlish> lotharek: a za każdym razem ci wywala sie?
<lotharek> przykład wklejony
<lotharek> raz segmentation fault
<lotharek> drugi raz nie ;-)
<Dreadlish> lotharek: zupdatuj poprostu
<Galvatron> scx: http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/3201/mediumk5u5yo5548aa6eb0b.jpg :P
<Dreadlish> jakiś bug jest
<lotharek> Dreadlish: nie rozumiem -_-
<Dreadlish> lotharek: poprostu weź zupdatuj brasero
<scx> touch /usr/share/brasero/logo.png
<scx> :-)
<lotharek> w repo nie ma chyba nowszej wersji
<Galvatron> Znacie jakiś dobry serwer do obciązenia łącza?
<BlessJah> Galvatron: up czy down chcesz obciazyc?
<Dreadlish> ftp.tpnet.pl
<Galvatron> Najlepiej obydwa (oczywiście nie na raz)
<BlessJah> Galvatron: up to sam sobie obciążysz wysyłając pingi w kosmos
<BlessJah> down to sobie sam obciazysz wlaczajac sciaganie pierdyliona stron
<Dreadlish> ping -f moje ip
<Dreadlish> jak padnie mi net
<Dreadlish> to znaczy że masz dobre łącze
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: znajdzie się wąskie gardło po drodze
<Galvatron> Nie wiem czemu, le na ftp.tpnet.pl i noc.gts.pl wychodza mi kocopoły, a nie wyniki
<Galvatron> Np. ciągnę trzy pliki i kżdy ma 500KB/s
<Galvatron> Albo 2x 700-800KB/s
<Dreadlish> Galvatron: to poprostu ściągnij coś z torrentów
<Dreadlish> jakiś obraz cd
<Dreadlish> i seeduj
<Dreadlish> to zobaczysz
<Dreadlish> jakie masz łącze
<Galvatron> OK
<Galvatron> Wielkie dzięki za pomoc :D
<spontaniczny> Galvatron: a z jaka predkąścią pobiera Ci jeden plik? 1500 kB/s?
<Galvatron> Muszę zobaczyć czy wyciąga chociać 8Mb/s
<spontaniczny> 1500 kb*
<Galvatron> Jeden 500-700KB/s
<Dreadlish> ty masz 10MBit/s czy 10MB/s ?
<Galvatron> 10Mb/s (1,28MB/s)
<Dreadlish> czyli 10mbit/s
<spontaniczny> Dreadlish: Wszystkie prędkości są podawane w Mb- megabitach.
<Dreadlish> to to chyba wiem
<Galvatron> Tylko nie wiem na ile waskim gardłem jest linia, a na ile mój sprzęt
<Dreadlish> tylko poprostu sie pytam czy ma 10MBit/s czy 10MB/s
<Dreadlish> Galvatron: i wcale nie masz wąskiego gardła
<Dreadlish> bo jak masz 10MBit/s to jest ok gdy idzie ci 3x500KB/s
<Dreadlish> bo wychodzi ci 1,5MB/s czyli taki transfer jak około 10MBit/s
<Galvatron> Tylk na shitowatych SpeedTestach (także tym od TP) mam 5-7Mb/s
<Dreadlish> no to są shitowate testy ;p
<Galvatron> Tylko problem w tym, że jużkiedyś miałem taki wypadek i z pomiarów na tym łączu wychodziło mi ponad 20Mb/s
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> mi kiedyś wychodziło 5MBit/s
<Dreadlish> a nie 2MBit/s
<Galvatron> Mi w tej chwili (na Operze) wychodzi 24Mb
<Galvatron> Zrobię restart kompa, bo chyba znowu coś się pokopciło
<Galvatron> Jeszcze raz dzieki
<Galvatron> Narazie
<BlessJah> opera sprawdza wydajnosc lacza???
<Nerihsa> speedtest.net
<lisu> re
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> o teraz ko
<lisu> ale tu ludzi namnozylo
<Dreadlish> no jakoś tak wyszło
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Dreadlish> jzu
<Dreadlish> audacious sie wiesza przy mojej playliscie
<Dreadlish> deadbeef nie chce działać do końca
<Dreadlish> moc nie czyta tagów utfowych
<spontaniczny> Mat korzystasz z polchatu?
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: change player [solved]
<Mat_Matan> spontaniczny: czasem a co?
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: nie tylko ty na to wpadłeś
<Dreadlish> z/w
<spontaniczny> a przez co się łączysz?
<Dreadlish> przełącze się na sieć sąsiada
<Mat_Matan> spontaniczny: "przez" w jakim sensie?
<spontaniczny> jakaś konsole? Amix, ICeQ, NPCC ?
<Mat_Matan> spontaniczny: nain
<m477> winter: wlasnie wstalem ;]
<Mat_Matan> m477: padłeś - powstań
<Dreadlish> dobrz
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: a rythmbox'a próbowałeś?
<Dreadlish> nyet
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: to sobie postaw
<Dreadlish> obsługuje last.fma?
<Mat_Matan> tak
<Mat_Matan> ja mam 7dni z kawałkiem muzyki i mi nie muli listy
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> i dobrze
<Dreadlish> bo moja ma też koło tego
<Mat_Matan> no tyle że ja połowę tego mam we flac
<Mat_Matan> :P
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja w flacu mam z 4 albumy
<Dreadlish> reszta ogg/mp3
<Mat_Matan> ja kupuję płytki tylko z flac
<Mat_Matan> te z mp3 to zazwyczaj jakieś prezenty co dostałem to nie gardzę
<Dreadlish> ja tam nie narzekam
<Dreadlish> jak jest <128kbps to krzywo patrze na mp3
<Dreadlish> ale zazwyczaj 320kbps znajde
<Mat_Matan> ja też nie narzekam, OSTy z gier też nie są czasem w super jakości wydawane
<Mat_Matan> no taka klasyka to już tak
<bt4_1> witam
<lisu> witaj
<termi> witam
<bt4> witam
<Dreadlish> witam
<crusty> witam
<termi> elo
<Mat_Matan> bry
<lisu> bienvenou
<lisu> uo* (czy jakos tak ;p )
<Skrzyp> re
<Nerihsa> ohayo
<mati75> wszyscy witają
<lisu> koniczua
<spontaniczny> Przyszedł mistrzu! ;-D
<spontaniczny> Btw mati75 dziś znalazłem screen z Twojego starego fluxa
<mati75> nie trudno znaleźć
<spontaniczny> mati75: ile Ty czasu poświęcasz na konfigurację fluxa?
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vNm05eQ
<mati75> nic nie poświęcam
<spontaniczny> tamten zieloby był lepszy
<spontaniczny> zielony*
<spontaniczny> i tak dalej nie wiem jak ty go zrobiłeś.
<mati75> to stary
<mati75> październik 2009
<Quintasan> hurrrr
<Quintasan> ma ktoś nattyego zainstalowanego?
<mati75> Quintasan: ja miałem
<mati75> spontaniczny: http://www.otofotki.pl/img12/we3572_2010-02-05-215731_1280x800_scrot.png.html
<mati75> http://img684.imageshack.us/i/zrzutekranu2l.png/
<mati75> http://img36.imageshack.us/i/2805o.png/
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vNG53dA
<mati75> http://img688.imageshack.us/i/201003151530181280x800s.png/
<mati75> http://img52.imageshack.us/i/zrzutk.png/
<mati75> http://mati75.deviantart.com/art/Dark-Debian-Fluxbox-Desktop-172183544?q=boost%3Apopular+in%3Acustomization%2Fscreenshots%2Fnix+max_age%3A24h&qo=10
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3am426o> (at mati75.deviantart.com)
<mati75> http://mati75.deviantart.com/art/Debian-with-Russian-Girl-176641184
<mati75> spontaniczny: wyżej masz ostatni rok
<termi> kurde linux ma troche kijowe to 85gb file system
<spontaniczny> to wszystko fluxy?
<termi> da sie to jakos zmieniac?
<Szatan> mati75: tak z ciekawości, opłaca Ci się odpalać httpd@localhost?
<mati75> Szatan: repo na nim stoi + wymiana plików
<Szatan> aaa
<mati75> według htopa ciągnie 1,6 MB ramu
<Szatan> i jeszcze powiesz że to apacz?
<mati75> nie
<mati75> nginx
<mati75> ii  nginx                           0.8.53-2                   small, but very powerful and efficient web s
<Szatan> eh, ja nginx'a nie umiem skonficzyć
<Szatan> mati75: można na jab?
<qermit> weź cheroke
<mati75> Szatan: za 10 minut
<Szatan> mati75: k ;)
<mati75> Szatan: btw. http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/1,34889,8837366,Jak_pod_Warszawa_walczy_sie_z_szatanem.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2bjcr8o> (at warszawa.gazeta.pl)
<Szatan> mati75: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJEEYEPNQSg&feature=player_embedded
<mati75> słyszałem to
 * Szatan  Last.FM: Abyss & Judge - Rapture
 * mati75 listen  P Six - Git Wit U
<Quintasan> cholerni ludzie na #vbox
<Quintasan> na ircu pytam się czy błędy mogę zgłosić tu czy na forum
<Quintasan> mówią, że na forum, a na forum odsyłają mnie na irca
<Quintasan> logic.
<Szatan> Quintasan: co zpsułeś?
<Quintasan> Szatan: nic, update kernela w nattym coś zepsuł z modułem vboxa
<qermit> Quintasan: rekurencja
<qermit> Quintasan: cza było poczekać
<Quintasan> qermit: z czym?
<Enlik> No to lanczpad
<mati75> o Enliko
<m477> elo
<qermit> void forum(); void irc() { forum() ; } void forum() { irc() ; }
<Szatan> eh C++ :P
<qermit> c++?
<Szatan> ya
<qermit> gdzie
<Nerihsa> C w sumei tez
<Szatan> qermit: podałeś kawałek kodu :)
<qermit> i sie pytam gdzie ty tam widzisz c++
<Enlik> irc: goto forum
<Enlik> forum: goto irc
<Enlik> ;)
<spontaniczny> mati75: instalowąłeś kiedys e17 na debianie?
<mati75> tak
<spontaniczny> na squezee idzie?
<mati75> w repo chyba jest
<spontaniczny> aptitude install e17 nic mi nie wypluwa
<mati75> Następujące NOWE pakiety zostaną zainstalowane:    e17 e17-data{a} libecore-con-svn-06{a} libecore-evas-svn-06{a}
<spontaniczny> masz sida?
<mati75> tak
<spontaniczny> ja musze repo dodać.
<spontaniczny> e17 lekkie jest czy żre też kosmicznie zasobów
<spontaniczny> ?
<Enlik> Lekkie
<Quintasan> Bardzo nawet
<jacekowski> az nie tak bardzo
<jacekowski> odpalisz te oczojebne tapetki
<jacekowski> to zobaczysz ile to procka potrafi possac
<Szatan> jacekowski: jaką grafikę do ~80 zł na AGP z NV i żeby miała obsługę 2 minitorów i fullhd?
<mati75> Szatan: 7600 gt ddr3
<jacekowski> jakakolwiek
<jacekowski> grafika o ile ma wystarczajaco duzo ramu nie ma wplywu na rozdzielczosc
<Szatan> mati75: hmm, na Sybirze muszę wymienić grafę z GF2 mx 440 na jaką kolwiek
<jacekowski> ten gf powinien ci pociagnac full hd bez problemu
<jacekowski> ale tych chyba jeszcze z twinview nie robili
<Szatan> jacekowski: styknie PSU 350W?
<jacekowski> styknie
<Szatan> 6800 GT chce 60W
<jacekowski> no i
<jacekowski> te wszystkie waty to gowno prawda
<jacekowski> be taki 350W zasilacz ma na prawde cos ponizej 200W
<jacekowski> popatrz na zasilacze laptopowe
<jacekowski> 80W
<Nerihsa> ke?
<jacekowski> 70W
<jacekowski> i to ciagnie caly komputer
<jacekowski> ekran + procek + gpu
<mati75> u mnie 7600 na pci-e jedzie na 280
<mati75> z p4
<jacekowski> problem jest taki ze na desktopowych zasilaczach od dawna sie nie klei prawdziwej mocy
<jacekowski> uzytecznej
<jacekowski> bo one przewaznie maja duzo mocy na 12V
<jacekowski> tylko ze z 12V zasila sie tylko dyski
<Szatan> mati75: jak bym miał Sybir na s939 to bym miał PCI-E
<jacekowski> w zasadzie cala reszta komputera ciagnie zasilanie z 3.3V
<mati75> Szatan: ja wiem
<jacekowski> a na 3.3V typowy zasilacz ATX ma najmniej mocy dostepnej
<Szatan> mati75: na Sybirze jest s754
<jacekowski> dlatego czesc kart graficznych ma mozliwosc podlaczenia 12V wtyczki
<jacekowski> i maja wlasna przetwornice do robienia z tego uzytecznego napiecia
<mati75> Szatan: one fajnie wybuchają
 * mati75 wysadził 3
<Szatan> mati75: nie wmd? bo tam siedzi płytka biostara
<mati75> raczej 754
<mati75> podnosisz napięcie
<mati75> i robi się boom
<mati75> prawie jak stare k5
<Szatan> mati75: srlsy?
<mati75> ten
<bikstopa> ma ktos doswiadczenia z distro slax? ;'d
<jacekowski> porazka
<jacekowski> ludzie pchaja karetke na sygnale pod gorke
<mati75> :O
<bikstopa> nagrywaj filmik :D
<Szatan> i wrzuć na TVN24
<mati75> Pulpit Ubuntu i najważniejsza zagadka: „O co w tym do cholery chodzi?”
<mati75> spontaniczny: http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/352/8/0/dezember_shot_by_zerolution-d354iar.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2cljhq6> (at fc08.deviantart.net)
<Szatan> webnull_: synek?
<mati75> Szatan: misiek wam uciekł: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geYurdqTGak
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gdzie znalazles te certy za 10 funtow?
<gtriderxc> checkbox jest składniekiem Gnome czy Ubuntu??
<jacekowski> BlessJah: godaddy chyba
<jacekowski> albo gdzies tam
<jacekowski> a na co ci?
<Szatan> mati75: nom niestety
<Szatan> Lucyfer nam tego nie wybaczy
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chce kupic a co?
<BlessJah> kupa smiechu
 * BlessJah uczy sie kontrolowac opere glosem
<Szatan> BlessJah: krzykiem?
<BlessJah> na razie "opera read" (czytaj zaznaczony tekst) przekierowywuje mnie na dół strony
<BlessJah> ale jest progress
<BlessJah> na 5 prób 3 razy trafiłem na dół strony, raz mnie opera zrozumiała, raz otworzyła maila w nowej zakładce
<BlessJah> tfu nie read tylko speak
<BlessJah> speak łatwiej wymówić i mniej podobne do innych komend
<bikstopa> w jakim katalogu siedzi grub?;p
<BlessJah>  /boot/grub
<BlessJah> moze byc grub2 czy cokolwiek innego, nie wiem gdzie siedzi ten nowy
<BlessJah> ha! w końcu "help" zadziałało
<bikstopa> tzn jak wywale wszystkie katalogi, poza tym z / to grub wystartuje?;p
<BlessJah> tego nawet najstarsi górale nie wiedzą
<BlessJah> jeśli boisz sie o windowsa a chcesz zrobic formata, to podczas instalacji nowego linuksa powinno wykryć windowsa i wszystkie inen linuksy które masz
<shpaq> o kurde, ależ to wasze netbook edition jest ładne
<bikstopa> nie o to mi chodzi ;p
<bt4> a o co ?
<BlessJah> no, nauczyłem się rozmawiac z operą
<shpaq> grub jest instalowany w mbt
<BlessJah> pierwsze 10 prób to 8 porażek
<shpaq> *mbr'
<BlessJah> a teraz jak na razie wszystko mi się udaje
<shpaq> ergo, musisz wyczyścić mbr coby się go pozbyć
<BlessJah> shpaq: skasuj te pliki które siedzą w rootcie i zobaczymy ile gruba jest w mbr
<shpaq> BlessJah: które konkretnie?
<bikstopa> mam zainstalowanego debiana, chce go wywalic i wgrac inne distro. z tym ze jest to distro livecd i jedyna metoda instalacji to skopiowanie pliku iso na dysk i dopisanie odpowiedniego wpisu w gruba
<shpaq> to grub już umie bootować iso?
<BlessJah> shpaq: nie wiem, w grub legacy menu.lst i te wszystkie stage
<shpaq> wtedy nie zbootujesz linuksa
<shpaq> windę owszem
<shpaq> i gruba mieć będziesz nadal
<BlessJah> bikstopa: wgraj na klucz usb
<BlessJah> shpaq: winde? jak? wywali bodaj error 17
<shpaq> nie
<bikstopa> BlessJah: po ch*j?
<BlessJah> bikstopa: żeby się z grubem nie męczyć?
<bikstopa> z tym ze ja go chce na stale
<bikstopa> i mam caly czas miec pena wpietego? :d
<BlessJah> bikstopa: zainstaluj z pendrive
<bikstopa> nie da sie go zainstalowac
<BlessJah> ach ogarnałem
<BlessJah> na stałe chcesz bootować z iso
<bikstopa> jest to tylko i wylacznie bezinstalacujne livecd ktorego nie da sie zainstalowac bo jest to livecd ktoego nie da sie zainstaloac - zrozumiales?
<BlessJah> teraz już tak
<bt4> bikstopa, co to za distro tak z ciekawości
<BlessJah> incognito pewno
<bt4> ;]
<Szatan> webnull_: synek, nie klonuj się po prostu przynieś mi tosty
<Szatan> * webnull_3
<BlessJah> webnull_3: mam cie!
<BlessJah> od miesiaca poluje chyba
<Szatan> BlessJah: O jabberze nie słyszał?
 * Tyczek - |foobar2000 (v1.1.1): Ratatat [2006 Classics #1/1.09] Nostrand [00:49/03:04] (789kbps) (17.3MB) (FLAC)|
 * Szatan  Last.FM: Jonas Steur - Castamara
<BlessJah> Szatan: nie mam jego jabbera
<BlessJah> chyba
<BlessJah> opera voice jest w ciul niepraktyczna, 10x szybciej wszystko załatwiam odpowiednim skrótem
<bikstopa> xPUD
<Szatan> BlessJah: wystarczyło poprosić
<BlessJah> ale można przyszpanować "baby reload page" (jedno ze słów kluczowych po których opera poznaje że do niej mówimy to "baby", można też wybrać "opera" "browser" i "hal")
<BlessJah> Szatan: daj, bo mam wrazenie ze webnull juz idluje
<Szatan> BlessJah: a dasz swojego?
<BlessJah> Szatan: ci?
<BlessJah> nie
<Szatan> BlessJah: 5,40 zł
<BlessJah> Szatan: to az tak proste?
<Szatan> ta
<BlessJah> webnull_3: odezwij sie
<Szatan> BlessJah: na notice poleciało :D
<BlessJah> Szatan: ctcp notice?
<Szatan> BlessJah: ta
<BlessJah> Szatan: zabawne nie?
<Szatan> BlessJah: nom :)
<Szatan> BlessJah: jak w logach znalazłem służbowego maila Jacka ;p
<bikstopa> da sie pisac pod gruba proste skrypty?
<bikstopa> basha lub innego nieszczescia? ;'d
<a_> witajcie
<a_> mam problem, pomożecie mi? >:)
<karmelek> pisz a nie pytaj
<fi9o> Jesli napiszesz jaki to pewnie znajdzie sie ktos to bedzie chcial pomoc.
<a_> chcę, aby w gnome terminal jak wcisnę F1 to wpisuje "sudo ", jak F2 to "pkill " i.t.p.
<a_> pkill conky
<a_> heh, nie to okno :)
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Zacol> witam wszystkich
<a_> honk
<Zacol> szukam kogoś kto ma doświadczenie z Jolicloud- dystrybucji dla netbooków bazującej na Ubuntu/Debianie. Znajdzie się ktoś taki?
<Dreadlish> znając życie - nie
<a_> myślę, że możesz spróbować na #ubuntu
<a_> tam jest więcej ludzi
<a_> mam kolejny problem
<a_> tamten rozwiązałem
<a_> meow
<a_> TAK, WRESZCIE PIERWSZY!
<Dreadlish> ale że co?
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<a_> ustawiłem w .conkyrc.txt zeby conky byl zawsze na wierzchu
<a_> nerihsa: dobre
<Nerihsa> HA
<a_> niby jest na wierzchu, ale z kawałkiem tapety :(
<a_> tak samo tilda :(
<Dreadlish> a_ to załącz compiza
<Dreadlish> to będziesz miał full przeźroczystość
<a_> dobre
<a_> a przypisywanie klawiszy funkcyjnych do poleceń w gnome-terminal da się zrobić?
<Dreadlish> a da sie w ogóle przypisywanie do klawiszy?
<ntat> hm... proste zadanie - utwórz nowy katalog w Nautilusie (obojętnie w jakim miejscu) używając myszy, przy włączonym widoku listy, gdzie ilość plików zajmuje cały obszar katalogu... Niewykonalne!:]
<Dreadlish> taaak?
<a_> Odpowiedź ping od Mat_Matan : 1.98 sekund(a/y) Narazie pobiłeś rekord
<ntat> Dziwne, że nikt nie pomyślał o tym - zatem widok jest całkowicie bezużyteczny
<Dreadlish> ntat: a plik -> utwórz katalog to nie pomyślałeś?
<ntat> E-tam, tak samo mogę wklejać i kopiować, ale nie o to chodzi
<Dreadlish> ale bez użycia myszy można
<ntat> Chodzi mi o to, że prawoklik znika
<Dreadlish> a kopiować i wklejać drag n dropem nie można?
<ntat> przynajmniej z tymi opcjami
<Dreadlish> no poprostu ktoś niezbyt mądry to wymyślił
<Dreadlish> kurde
<ntat> Można ale chyba do poszczególnych katalogów ale chyba nie do katalogu w którym się aktualnie znajdujemy
<Dreadlish> miało być dzisiaj gentooday na pc
<Dreadlish> ale niestety ściągałem jakieś gówno za które dostałem 20zł
<Dreadlish> a gentoo nie zrobiłem
<ntat> "Widok zwarty" pod tym względem jest lepszy:)
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> masz ino racje
<Mat_Matan> hmmm... po wuju pinga mam
<Dreadlish> ja tam mam dostawce do dupy
<Dreadlish> ale sie przyzwyczaiłem
<oskar_> Witam.
<ntat> oskar_, cześć
<Dreadlish> cze
<oskar_> Mam problem
<oskar_> z konfiguracją x-ów
<oskar_> Mam lapka Asus 1201n i ustawioną rozdzielczość 1366x768 i gdy podłączam go przez hdmi do TV to jest ucinany spory kawałek pulpitu
<oskar_> rozdzielczosc TV to 1280x720 albo  1920x1080
<oskar_> i czy moge jakoś pogodzic by na tv był wyświetlany cały pulpit
<Dreadlish> poprostu zmniejsz rozdzielczość na lapku
<oskar_> nie ma pokrywającej się z rozdzielczości tv
<Dreadlish> daj 1280x720
<bt4> 1024X768 ustaw
<Dreadlish> to są te uroki durnoty ekranów 15,6"
<oskar_> bt4 moj laptop jej nie obsługuje
<oskar_> mam 12"
<Dreadlish> no to i tak durnowate proporcje
<bt4> to po co taki mały kupiłeś heh ;)
<oskar_> urzekł mnie
<Dreadlish> ja mam 11 (chyba) calowy 1015pe i żyje
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej da sie z niego na necie posiedzieć/na ircu popisać/muzyki posłuchać/na gg(or whatever) posiedziec
<Dreadlish> co z tego że atom n450 (1,66 z hyperthreadingiem)
<oskar_> to jak da sie coś z hdmi zrobic?
<oskar_> atomki nie są aż takie złe
<Dreadlish> ustaw obraz na samym tv =.=
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> ale to działa wolniej czasem od mego athlona 2000+ który ma też 1,66ghz
<bt4> Dreadlish, or whatever zaleciało filmem galerianki hehehe
<Dreadlish> bt4: może tobie zaleciało
<oskar_> Kupić Ci jensy :D
<Dreadlish> ale ja tego nawet nie oglądałem
<bt4> heee
<bt4> Dreadlish, zobacz pośmiejesz sie
<Dreadlish> to ten z "jak kupisz mi jeansy to zrobie ci loda"?
<oskar_> tak
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> to mam co robić ok 12 w nocy
<bt4> tak
<Psotnick> możesz się jescze włamywać emacsem przez sendmail
<bt4> jak to w ciąży przecież wszystko wypłukałam he
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: albo znowu stawiać cokolwiek na starym gracie
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: to też z jakiegoś filmu?
<bt4> z tego samego
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: nie
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: to z mojego zycia
<Psotnick> aha :)
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: taka nieciekawa komedia
<oskar_> ale komiedie zawsze mają happy end
<Dreadlish> kto mówił że to komedia z happyendem?
<Psotnick> każda jest z happyendem
<oskar_> dokładnie
<Psotnick> wie ktoś może jak zainstalować polski słownik na Debianie?
<Psotnick> to może znacie jakieś ciekawe, darmowe gierki logiczne, strategiczne itp.?
<czesmir> hmhm bylo?
<czesmir> hahahah
<oskar_> warzone
<Psotnick> warzone raczej nie ;)
<oskar_> albo "Slide to unlock" ale w to mogą grac tylko posiadacze iPhone albo iPod Touch
<Psotnick> nie tylko :D
<oskar_> i iPad
<ntat> Psotnick, Tiberian Sun:)
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: emulatory, nes, snes, gb, gbc, gba, n64, psx
<ntat> Tiberian Dawn, Red Alert I
<Psotnick> na WM jest s2u i też możesz sobie slidenąć
<oskar_> GTA2 jest za darmo
<ntat> Glest
<ntat> Szachy...:]
<Mat_Matan> gta2 jest free?
<oskar_> tak
<ntat> tak
<ntat> I też
<Psotnick> nie chcę żadnych strzelanek :) ja skłaniam się bardziej ku grach jak Heroes albo Europa Universalis
<ntat> Psotnick, Battle for Wesnoth
<oskar_> http://www.rockstargames.com/classics/
<Mat_Matan> me ściąga GTA2
<a_> Mat_Matan: /me, jak coś :)
<Psotnick> ntat: o coś takiego mi właśnie chodziło :D
<Nerihsa> hedgewars! pysol!
<a_> mam sporawy problem
<ntat> :_
<ntat> :)
<Nerihsa> o wesnoth tez z dodatkiem BeeM
<a_> bawiłem się compizem i emeraldem
 * oskar_ idzie z psami bo już go gryzą
<a_> teraz nautilus wygląda tak beznadziejnie, bez żadnych dodatków, Win95'owato
<Mat_Matan> a_: / zabrałko mi
<a_> mogę dać screena
<Mat_Matan> shifta wcisłem pewno
<m477> daj
<Enlik> a_: theme mu zapodaj może
<Enlik> Theme gtk+
<a_> tylko uzywam themu emeralda, ale nautilus i tak nie powinien tak wyglądać
<Enlik> Ew. screen potwierdzi czy to to... ale nieoskorkowane Gtk+ takie charakterne
<Psotnick> może uruchamiaż go jako root?
<Enlik> Theme emeralda to chyba tylko na dekoeracje okien ma wplyw, jesli sie nie myle ;)
<Psotnick> uruchamiasz*
<Psotnick> emerald tylko dekoracje, masz rację :)
<Enlik> uruchamisz = uruchamiaszże?
<a_> brb, szampon z góry mam przynieść mamie :)
<a_> dam screena
<Enlik> ;)
<crusty> jak moge zrobic obraz /var przez dd?
<Enlik> Screen szamponu też może być
<m477> ;d
<m477> zobaczymy czy masz lupierz
<Enlik> łupieŻ
<m477> ofc
<m477> łópiesz
<Psotnick> nie da się kupić szamponu, który nie jest zachwalany jako przeciwłupieżowy :)
<Enlik> crusty: możesz tara zrobić na przykład
<crusty> Enlik: ale przez dd....
<a_> juz
<Enlik> dd robi np. obraz całych dysków i partycji raczey
<Enlik> Aha, partycja /var?
<crusty> ta
<Nerihsa> dd if=/dev/costam of=plik
<Enlik> dd if=/dev/sdXX of=plik.img ibs=512 czy coś (to ostatnie to ile ma czytac za 1 zamachem)
<crusty> a samego /var/cache/pacman/pkg/ da sie?
<Enlik> Tylko jeśli jest na osobnej Patrycji
<crusty> damn
<Enlik> Samo to - to tarem na przyklad, po to on jest
<crusty> haha
<crusty> var nie jest na osobnej
<crusty> damn it
<crusty> tar zaleznosci zgubi...
<Nerihsa> ke?
<crusty> tarball
<Enlik> What?
<Enlik> crusty: rozwiń myśl
<crusty> hm
<crusty> zaraz
<crusty> tam sa paczki same
<crusty> nie zainstalowane
<crusty> wiec bangla
<crusty> :P
<Enlik> Nom, całe
<Nerihsa> D:
<m477> co to tray
<a_> wrzucam na ImagesHacka
<Enlik> Dobrze ze nie na otofotki, bo one mulą
<Skrzyp> re
<a_> Enlik: a co to jest?
<Enlik> m477: takie tam, z ikonkami aplikacji, np. Pidgin tam siedzi... tray to nazwa raczej windowsowa
<Enlik> a_: cos jak imageshack
<Enlik> Z nazwy widać -.-
<m477> aa
<a_> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/4279/zrzutekranugt.png
<m477> zresetuj go
<a_> Enlik: to się nazywa w gnome "obszar powiadomień ;3"
<Enlik> Albo „powiadamiania” wręcz ;)
<Enlik> Ano, ano, Gtk+ bez należytej skórki prawdopodobnie
<a_> ale co z tym nautilusem?
<a_> aha
<m477> a_: jak sie nazywa ten pasek na dole?
<a_> fajny mam setup conky?
<Psotnick> to są panele :D
<Enlik> Nie, bo utf8 nie wyświeetla B:
<m477> to sie pobiera ?
<a_> wyswietla
<Enlik> To jest dock
<a_> ale nie w tej czcionce.
<Enlik> Czyli nie wyświetla ;>
<a_> nyoro~n
<a_> wtf?
<a_> skin mi się zmienił ;8
<Psotnick> Z wielkim żalem informuje, że dziś zmarł Robert Litwiniec znany nam jako LiNiO - założyciel wonder.pl i debian.linux.pl, ojciec, mąż, przyjaciel...
<Psotnick> ;//
<Psotnick> właśnie dostałem takiego maila
<a_> to miała być mina zdziwiona
<a_> ;(
<a_> a teraz tradycja z nk.pl
<a_> [*]
<Enlik> Weź
<Dreadlish> wpisujcie miasta - tradycja z gg
<Dreadlish> poza tym to i tak jest głupie =.=
<Psotnick> gg i nk to jedne z największych siedlisk pokemonów
<a_> Kolno (woj. podlaskie)
<Psotnick> ;)
<a_> teehee
<Psotnick> ale zauważyłem, że powoli migrują na facebooka ;/
<Dreadlish> dlatego ja używam jabbera
<Nerihsa> i forum onetu
<Psotnick> ja używam protokułu gg niestety;/
<Dreadlish> czego jeszcze nie tkneli?
<a_> twattera
<a_> bo juz i na twitterze sa
<a_> czy tylko mi twatter sie z czyms kojarzy? :>
<ntat> Psotnick, dlaczego niestety?
<a_> Psotnick: PPM→nie odbieraj wiadomości od nieznajomych
<a_> i pozamiatane
<Psotnick> ntat: nie mogę nieodbierać od nieznajomych niestety ;)
<Psotnick> nie odbierać*
<a_> tobie tez mam postawic swieczke? :>
<Psotnick> nie, dzięki
<ntat> Psotnick, z jakiego komunikatora korzystasz?
<m477> ja poprosze
<Psotnick> z kadu, ale mogę to zrobić fizycznie tylko z powodu forum i aukcji muszę odbierać te wiadomosci :)
<Mat_Matan> kadu sux
<a_> m477 ['] LoFfCi4mY CiEeE ;***** xDee NiE Z4P0mNiMy o ToPje xDDDDD ;*** xPP
<Psotnick> m477: {*} masz ode mnie taką fantazyjną i fikuśną świeczkę
<ntat> Kadu akurat jest fajne:)
<ntat> Sam korzystam
<a_> pidgin sux
<Mat_Matan> akurat ssie
<a_> Nexus S sucks
<Psotnick> czemu ssie?
<Dreadlish> a_: kurzystam z pidgina i jakoś żyje
<m477> wat
<a_> a mi z GG nie laczy
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Mat_Matan> żeby instalować takie podstawy jak podkreślanie niepoprawnie napisanego slowa
<Psotnick> mi nie podpasował pidgin
<Dreadlish> mi też kiedyś nie łączyło
<a_> czy tylko mi sie wydaje, ze Nexus One byl lepszy od Nexusa S?
<a_> 2gi to taki SGS podpicowany
<Mat_Matan> oba nexSux
<Mat_Matan> a_: kup lepiej coś normalnego
<a_> Mat_Matan: a ty co masz?
<Mat_Matan> a nie szajsunga
<a_> eee tam
<ntat> Mat_Matan, w Kadu jest taki moduł od razu
<Mat_Matan> ja mam nokię e63
<a_> ja mam lg gt505
<a_> zazdroszcze
<Psotnick> HTC Rlz :D
<a_> ale pornole w 3d otwiera :)
<Mat_Matan> a ja nie zazdroszę tobie a_
<Mat_Matan> lg tylko pralki dobre robi
<a_> a Nexus 1 jest od HTC ;)
<Dreadlish> a ja mam nokie e51 i i tak rżnie was wszystkich
<a_> symbiana to se w odbyt wsadzcie
<ntat> Do Kadu jest fajny dodatek Mime-tex, z którego często korzystam:)
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: mojej e63 nie, ta sama liga :P
<Enlik> A ja mam tel. stacjonarny z wyświetlaczem
<Mat_Matan> Enlik: whoa
<Mat_Matan> kozaczysz
<ntat> Symbian jest ok:]
<Enlik> no
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: pjontka o/
<Psotnick> ja to mam w stacjonarnym nawet sms'y :D
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: trzyma ci twoja nokia tydzień na baterii?
<Mat_Matan> mi tak 4-5 dni trzyma przy wifi, emulatorach i muzyce
<ntat> Nokie to tydzień trzymają nawet bez baterii:P
<Mat_Matan> hehe :P
<Psotnick> ntat: taaa... chyba kredens
<Dreadlish> ntat: taa o ile są dobre
<Mat_Matan> a niektóre mają nawet wbudowaną funkcję rzuć i zabij
 * Mat_Matan ma 5510 z taką funkcją
 * Dreadlish ma 6151 z funkcją rzuć i wyślij kogoś do szpitala
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: zobacz tą 5510
<Psotnick> a ja mam paszport Polsatu
<m477> ah
<m477> a
<Dreadlish> Mat_Matan: widziałem tą
<ntat> Ostatnio znalazłem fajne soczewki do macro i takie rzeczy telefon robi http://picasaweb.google.com/tatarynowicz82/Rozne?feat=directlink#
<ntat> :]
 * Mhrok wita!
<Mat_Matan> http://www.mgsm.pl/pl/katalog/nokia/5510/
<Mat_Matan> #
<_dead_> re
<Mat_Matan> Wymiary (wys. x szer. x grub.):
<Mat_Matan> 134,00 x 58,00 x 28,00 mm
<Mat_Matan> cegła :D jeszcze ją w czerwonej obudowie mam
 * Dreadlish znowu rusza NetBSD na pxa270
<Psotnick> nie wiecie może czy android komunikuje się z linuchami?
<Psotnick> bo mi się nie chce szukać
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: a czego nie?
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: na ubu tak
<Psotnick> w sensie czemu nie?
<a_> kurna
<Psotnick> aha
<Mat_Matan> przynajmniej w 10.10
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: ale chodzi ci o synchro?
<a_> ma ktoś jeszcze tamtego screena, co dałem?
<a_> restart naprawił nautilusa
<Psotnick> wystarczy mi udostępnienie neta i wrzucenie plików
<bt4> Mat_Matan, a w środku siedzi 3330
<Nerihsa> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/4279/zrzutekranugt.png
<Mat_Matan> bt4: 3310
<a_> ale chodzi mi o te menu gnome, to z logiem ubuntu
<Nerihsa> a_: ↑
<bt4> Mat_Matan, a nie 30 ?? tam usługi juz sa
<Mat_Matan> bt4: 3310
<Nerihsa> hmm
<Mat_Matan> wiem bo sam rozkręcałem
<a_> ja tam miałem "programy", "miejsca" i "System"
<a_> teraz mam tylko ikonkę
<ntat> chyba musisz zmienić czcionkę w Conky
<Mat_Matan> bt4: wystarczyło dać klawiaturę i wyświetlacz i miałeś 3310 z 5510 :P
<bt4> Mat_Matan, he ja kiedys do takich starszych modeli oprogramowania wgrywałem
<Enlik> a_: jak dawales to z Nautilusem, tez byla 1 ikona
<a_> a te w.w. pod tą ikonką
<a_> no tak
<a_> wiem
<bt4> Mat_Matan,  do 3310 mam fajne oprogramowania hehe:)
<a_> ale chce zeby nie byly te trzy pod ta ikonka, tylko tak jak normalnie
<Psotnick> a ma tu ktoś androida?
<Dreadlish> nyet
<a_> Psotnick: ja chciałbym
<Dreadlish> nie sądze
<Psotnick> ja też bym chcial :)
<a_> albo w ogóle tableta z MeeGo :)
<a_> i frytki do tego ;P
<ntat> a ja N8 poproszę:)
<Mat_Matan> a_: za meego masz tu ++
<a_> to powiecie mi jak wyciągnąć te katalogi spod ikonki? :)
<ntat> mc
 * Mat_Matan by chciał Nokie N900
<ntat> Mat_Matan, poproś Mikołaja
<syngress> zieew :-/
<ntat> czy tam Gwiazdora
<Psotnick> ja to bym chciał desktopa :D
<ntat> albo Dziadka Mroza
<a_> HONK!
<ntat> No najlepiej wsyzstkich - większe prawdopodobieństwo:D
 * Dreadlish chciałby Corta X2 i hpka który ma iść do kasacji z banku
<m477> materialisci
<a_> Dreadlish: czyżby gitarzysta? :>
<Dreadlish> a_: brzdąkalista raczej
<Mat_Matan> m477: i tak ci nie da dupy, to chciaż skarpetki dobre :P
<Dreadlish> nie mówie, że jestem jakiś "prze" gitarzysta
<bt4> szarpidrut :P
<a_> teehee
<a_> jaką masz gitarę? ;)
<Dreadlish> miałem washburna
<Dreadlish> ale musiałem sprzedać
<Dreadlish> z powodów braku kasowych
<m477> jakie sa glowne przewagi jezykow skryptowych jak python nad taka np java?
<Mat_Matan> a java nie skryptowy?
<m477> no nie bardzo
<a_> a ja mam Epi LP Special II :D
<a_> i laneya lg12
<Caemyr> wiec python skryptowy a java nie?
<ntat> Jaki jest program do konwersji *.wav do .ogg, działający pod konsolą?
<a_> strzalke w gore robi sie altem i czym?
<Mat_Matan> a_: i strzałką w górę
<m477> jave sie kompiluje
<Caemyr> do maszynowego
<a_> Mat_Matan nie dziala
<Caemyr> pythona tez
<m477> lol
<mati75> ntat: mencoder
<Dreadlish> a_ ostatnio sobie złożyłem jcm-800
<Dreadlish> tylko za duuuużo niższą cenę ;p
<Szatan> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/21309-pożegnanie-LiNiO
<kklimonda> o kurde
<ntat> Ale co, jakiś wypadek? Bo za młody...
<Szatan> pewnie rak
<Skrzyp> r
<ntat> Nie znałem Go ale szkoda...
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vNm1kbg
<mati75> a właśnie
<mati75> http://czyczyro.pl/linio.html
<qermit> na wódkę?
<ntat> w temacie raka, to chyba jedna z niewielu chorób, która dotyczy taka wielu ludzie, na którą nie ma lekarstwa...
<ntat> już z AIDS jest chyba lepiej, bo ponoć są leki, które pozwalają dożyć późnych lat
<firemark> ntat: coś jak z rakiem :P
<Skrzyp> :P
<firemark> ntat: ALE był przypadek
<firemark> ntat: że ktoś pokonał hiva w anglii
<firemark> Skrzyp: sio na gentoo
<Skrzyp> firemark: a ić
 * masakra wita wszystkich kochających linuksa :)
<Skrzyp> ja tu wszędzie bytuję
<Skrzyp> masakra pingwinów? ;P
<masakra> Skrzyp: oj nie! masakra odnosi się do mnie
<masakra> sieczka we łbie
 * Skrzyp ma to samo
<masakra> xD
<Skrzyp> ostatnimi działającymi modułami mózgu usiłuję postawić archa na virtualu
<ntat> firemark, też słyszałem. To było ponoć po przeszczepie szpiku
 * bt4 ziewa
<masakra> a ja się bawię aircrackiem i wiecie co albo ja jestem kretyn albo toto nie działa :D
<firemark> ntat: a nie wiem, ale jest nadzieja
<firemark> ntat: chociaż moim zdaniem specjalnie nie ma leku na HIV bo wtedy Afryka byłaby przeludniona :S
<ntat> jeśli chodzi o raka, to są różne teorie - jedna z nich mówi że powstaje z braku pewnej witaminy - B17
<firemark> ntat: trudno to określić
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> oj nie tu
<ntat> tzw amigdaliny
<firemark> ntat: jest zadużo odmian raka
<firemark> ntat: niektórzy mówią że to też ma podłoże genetyczne
<firemark> error_001: fajny nick
<error_001> ano
<ntat> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amigdalina
<ntat> w sumie to jest w tym chyba dużo prawdy, że najwięcej zależy od sposobu żywienia
 * masakra czy to możliwe, żeby moja karta wifi zagłuszała AP? :D
<Dreadlish> masakra: niezbyt.
<Dreadlish> masakra: jak nie jest ona wyposażona w mikrofalówke, nadajnik fm, nadajnik am, nadajnik ssb, nadajnik na pierdyliard częstotliwości
<Dreadlish> to nie
<masakra> hehe
<Dreadlish> ja mam nadajnik na pierdyliard częstotliwości
 * masakra nic nie palił a jednak czuje się coraz dziwniej...
<Dreadlish> masakra: to wypij
<masakra> z dwojga złego wolę się truć paleniem ;)
<czesmir> cole
<masakra> Dreadlish: mogę na priv na moment?
<Dreadlish> ta
 * masakra ,,myśli'': tylko o piciu i paleniu i wszyscy na szybkie zakupy polecieli
<Szatan> masakra: eh, ja zakupy w hipermarkecie robie w 20 minut ;p
<masakra> Szatan: ale co tylko alkohole zwiedzasz? D:
<masakra> :D
<Szatan> masakra: nie, kupuje latajac jak szybowiec po hipermarkecie
<ntat> Tak sobie pomyślałem, że może fajnie byłoby pograć coś przez sieć, np. w Hedgewars w jakiś weekend, niekonieczni dziś:)
 * masakra wpisał / e x i t LOL
<Dreadlish> lool
<ntat> hmm... Ubuntu czasem nie reaguje na przyciski w klawiaturze i wygląda wtedy, jakbym zjadał literki
<masakra> ntat: A może klawiatura brudna?
<ntat> Ubunty tylko tak ma, w XP wszystko jest ok.
<masakra> hmm... w takim miejscu o xp mówić :D a może jakiś wspomagacz dla niepełnosprawnych Ci się włącza i wyłącza okresowo?
<masakra> :D
<Enlik> Coś przechwytującego klawiaturę, na chwile tylko? Hmm, bez sensu
<ntat> Enlik, tak na chwile, tylko tę chwile trudno zdefiniować:) Są np. przyciski, które najczęściej nie reagują, np. "m" i to z całą pewnością nie jest problem mechaniczny klawiatury:)
<Enlik> Z całą pewnością, mówisz
<Enlik> Na XP piszesz +/- tyle samo?
<ntat> Można z tym żyć, ale trochę uciążliwe, co jakiś czas wracać, żeby poprawiać podkreślone wyrazy
<ntat> Enlik, z całą!
<ntat> :)
<masakra> eee... w xp się konsoli tak często nie używa... tam większość myszą,,,'
<xz> Szukam kogoś dobrego z logiki na poziomie szkoły wyższej. Za zrobienie trzech zadań na poziomie trudności raczej banalny jestem w stanie wysłać takiej osobie kratę dobrego piwa(np. heineken) w dowolne miejsce w polsce. Zagadnienia: relacje i funkcje.
<Enlik> masakra: ale oprocz konsoli sa inne programy, w ktorych cos piszemy, naprawdę! A wlasnie, ntat, jak piszesz w dowolnym prg to tak jest?
 * masakra nie chce być alkoholikiem dlatego się nie zgłosi :D
<ntat> masakra, nie chodzi o konsole - w zwykłym OOo widać różnicę
<Enlik> ntat: ale nie tylko w 1 programie?
<masakra> ntat: jaki komunikator na ubu?
<ntat> Enlik, nie. W każdym, gdzie można pisać - dowolny edytor teksu, przeglądarka, konsola, itd.
<ntat> komunikator też
<masakra> ja u  siebie mam czasem wrażenie odnośnie opóźnień na klawiaturze gdy program jest pythonowy (gajim np)
<Enlik> Python jest opozniony :|
<masakra> Enlik: flamewar?
<ntat> Można z tym żyć, ale trochę denerwujące...
<Enlik> ntat: w logach nic nie ma?
<syngress> :-)
<Enlik> masakra: skądże
<masakra> ntat: ta... po latach małżeństwa powiesz, że nie... takiej żony nigdy więcej :P
<jacekowski> en0x: jestes?
<xz> nikt nie jest zainteresowany? Dotrzymuję słowa.
<ntat> masakra, już lata minęły i jakoś idzie:)
<masakra> ntat: nie wiem czy gratulować czy współczuć xD
<ntat> Enlik, w logach w sekcji kern tylko: ACPI Error: No installed handler for fixed event [00000000] (20090903/evevent-306)
<ntat> ;]
<ntat> poza ty wszystko ok
<ntat> *tym
<Enlik> ntat: tylko „kern” grepłeś czy patrzyles na calosc? Jeszcze ~/.xsession-errors kud zawierać coś
<ntat> Enlik, http://pastebin.com/119mEn9s
<Enlik> Ostrzeżenie menedżera okien: Okno 0x4800d52 (Importing ) ustawia atrybut MWM, określający, że jego rozmiar okna jest niezmienny, lecz jednocześnie ustawia minimalny rozmiar na 303 x 178, a maksymalny rozmiar na 423 x 178. To nie ma żadnego sensu.
<Enlik> Liked.
<Enlik> ntat: nie wiem czy okres loga obejmuje czas kiedy „zjadło” klawisz, ale jakby nic takiego ni ma
<ntat> Enlik, nie jeden taki okres obejmuje;)
<Enlik> Problem zastępczy :): ntat: widac, ze miales GNOME a masz Xfce ;] jakies smieci - pozostalosci z autostartu bodajze mozesz se pousuwac
<ntat> Enlik, zauważyłem gubienie poleceń jeśli jest procesor obciążony, np. gdy zużycie procesora sięga 100% - komputer nie połączy się z siecią
<ntat> Enlik, odwrotnie, miałem xfce
<ntat> wiem, widze, że coś zostało, szukam właśnie gdzie to siedzi
<ntat> *widzę
<ntat> xfce usunięty
<Enlik> Szkoda;p
<ntat> ale to raczej nie miało wpływu
<Enlik> Pewnie nie...
<ntat> Ja bym raczej obstawał przy  ACPI Error: No installed handler for fixed event [00000000] (20090903/evevent-306)
<ntat> Kiedyś podobny problem miałem pod KateOS ale tam wystarczyło zaktualizować hal`a. Niestety nie wiem,. co było bezpośrednim powodem "zjadania liter"
<Enlik> A tutaj (jesli nowe Ubuntu) to HAL-a nie masz ;]
<ntat> 10.04
<Enlik> (1st)
<Dreadlish> jes
<ntat> ;]
<Dreadlish> udało mi sie zbootować netbsd na ipaqu
<Dreadlish> na ile to działa to nie wiem
<Dreadlish> ale chyba działa
<Enlik> e, myslalem ze na tosterze
<syngress> Dreadlish: pakuj sie na xda.developers i opisz temat :)
<Dreadlish> syngress: udało mi się odpalić
<Dreadlish> tylko skomunikować z tym nie ma jak
<Dreadlish> dam mu w hpcboot serial console - to staje
<syngress> jaki to model ipaqa ?
<Dreadlish> hx2750
<Dreadlish> pxa270
<Dreadlish> więc niby z h3600 powinno działać
<lotharek> instalacja k3b pod gnomem jest samobójstwem?
<ntat> lotharek, dlaczego?
<lotharek> obawiam się trochę bałaganu
<lotharek> (w pakietach)
<lotharek> tj. mieszania kde z gnomem
<ntat> e tam, podstawowe pakiety tylko ściągnie
<ntat> lotharek, zawsze możesz je potemodinstalować
<ntat> a Brasero nie wystarcza?
#ubuntu-pl 2010-12-19
<lotharek> ntat: 1) nie nagrywa płyt DL
<lotharek> 2) u mnie się sypie, tzn. segmentation faulty robi
<Dreadlish> k3b
<lotharek> z nieznanego mi powodu
<lotharek> brasero
<Dreadlish> k3b instalnij
<lotharek> właśnie to zrobiłem
<Dreadlish> albo cd-paranoią wodimem i innymi rzeczami rób przez konsole
<lotharek> cu
<nicehat> czesc
<Skrzyp> Hej
<nicehat> co taka cisza?
<nicehat> jakie polecenie na wyjscie?
<Skrzyp>  /wypad
<Skrzyp> :)
<nicehat> co porabiacie?
<Skrzyp> Nic
<nicehat> ktos cos oglada?
<Skrzyp> Ja oglądam ekran telefonu
<nicehat> spia wszyscy?
<Skrzyp> Ta, piszemy z zaświatów
<nicehat> echo
<nicehat> ale muli
 * Kaszel idzie spaaaaać
<nicehat> hi
<nicehat> kompilujecie sobie jadra?
<ntat> Kurcze, Compiz nie pamięta że ma się uruchamiać przy starcie:/
<m477> co tam
<m477> elo elo 3 2 0
<foreste> kurde
<m477> ?
<foreste> nie moge wejsc na bender3d.org
<m477> a co to
<foreste> to jest odpowiednik 3dmax
<m477> nadal nie wiem :)
<foreste> i darmowy :P
<foreste> do modelowania obiektow w 3d
<foreste> a a3dmax kosztuje 10000zl :P
<m477> 3ds max?
<foreste> no
<m477> ja tam nie uzywam takich rzeczy
<m477> a do czego Ci to
<foreste> pff
<m477> :<
<foreste> grafika zajmuje sie :P
<foreste> 3d :P
<m477> :)
<m477> jestem swoim wlasnym uzurpatorem
<m477> co to za program, zapisuje automatycznie logi z konsoli do .history?
<winter> chodzi może o .bash_history
<m477> winter: no to chyba zalezy od powloki/ linuxa
<m477> na serwerze gdzie sie loguje jest .history
<winter> nom
<winter> to powłoka loguje
<m477> co loguje?
<winter> historie poleceń
<m477> ano
<m477> da sie tym jakos zarzadzac?
<winter> tzn co masz na myśli przez zarządzanie
<m477> chodzi mi o to ze jak sie loguje na roznych komputerach na tego samego usera, to nie mam tam zapisywanych wszystkich rzeczy
<m477> nie wiem czemu
<m477> tylko jakies okrawki
<m477> na serwerze ofc
<m477> rozumiesz?
<winter> ja sobie ustawiłem HISTFILE="/dev/null" na tym serwerze
<winter> i w ogóle nie loguje
<m477> na jakim serwerze? ale ja wlasnie chce
<m477> a on mi czesc informacji zapisuje tylko
<kklimonda> m477: różnie się to ustawia w zależności od powłoki
<m477> kklimonda: tcsh
<kklimonda> nie mam z csh w ogóle
 * winter popija kawę
<kklimonda> ale zapewne w dokumentacji będzie coś na temat konfiguracji historii
<kklimonda> kurde, 7 rano, a za oknem ciemno :/
<winter> nom
<m477> chyba u was
<m477> co nie masz?
<kklimonda> nie masz?
<m477> '<kklimonda> nie mam z csh w ogóle'
<m477> wtf
<kklimonda> a
<kklimonda> nie mam z csh styczności w ogóle
<kklimonda> ucieło mi zdanie między głową a palcami
<m477> tcsh = csh ?
<winter> prawie
<m477> jakies przerwy w komunikacji?
<kklimonda> no - tcsh to ulepszone csh
<m477> aha
<m477> ale jezeli jest serwer i loguje sie na niego przez SSH z dwoch roznych komputerow to logi powiny tam znajdywac sie z obydwu co nie?
<bt4> witam
<m477> eloszka
 * bt4 pije kawke
<kklimonda> m477: nie - w bashu trzeba ręcznie to włączyć
<m477> kklimonda: ale mi zapisuje tylko ze nie wszystko
<m477> pije yerbe
<kklimonda> m477: bash też zapisuje, tylko nie wszystko (jedynie to co było w ostatniej, zamkniętej sesji, pisane)
<kklimonda> zsh ma to ogólnie włączone standardowo
<m477> czyli co mam zrobic
<winter> bt4: ja już wypiłem
<m477> zeby zapisywalo wszystko
<m477> winter: wstales czy jeszcze nie pisz? :>
<winter> wstałem o 6stej
<kklimonda> m477: tak jak napisałem, przeczytać dokumentację tcsh (albo zmienić powłokę)
<m477> hard core
<bt4> winter, to ranny ptaszek jestes;p
<m477> :<
<winter> wcześnie wczoraj spać poszedłem
<m477> no ja wstalem o 18
<m477> w deche jest ten python
<m477> jeszcze jakbym wiedzal jak znalesc do niego repo.
<kklimonda> jakie repo?
<m477> api czy jak to sie nazywa
<m477> cos znalazlem na stronie pythona ale biednie cos to wyglada
<kklimonda> API to nie repo więc dalej nie wiadomo o co ci chodzi dokładnie
<m477> no o api
<kklimonda> no ale api czego?
<m477> pythona
<kklimonda> no ale to nie ma sensu - api pythona służy do pisania modułów w C
<kklimonda> no chyba, że o to ci chodzi
<m477> biblioteki/referencje nie wiem jak to sie mowi
<kklimonda> ale nie wiem dlaczego ono jest biedne
<kklimonda> no to python ma od groma bibliotek
<kklimonda> zajrzyj na początek na pypi
<kklimonda> `g pypi
<Przekliniak> kklimonda: Python Package Index : PyPI: <http://pypi.python.org/>
<m477> i ktoro to niby biblioteki to sa ?
<m477> czy to sa jakies niestandardowe biblioteki?
<m477> bo niby python ma wszystkie wbudowane?
<m477> czy cos przeoczylem
<kklimonda> python ma swoją bibliotekę standardową, to są dodatkowe moduły, pisane przez ludzi, których możesz użyć w swoich programach
<m477> aha
<m477> a te moduly tylko w C moga byc pisane?
<kklimonda> nie
<kklimonda> większość z nich jest pisana w pythonie
<m477> modul to cos takiego jak klasa w javie np?
<kklimonda> bardziej jak java package - klasa w javie to klasa w pythonie
<m477> jezeli o jeszcze jedna rzecz moge zapytac, bo poki co nie napotkalem w ksiazce czemu atrybuty sie tak glupio zapisuje __xxx__
<m477> na co te podkreslniki
<kklimonda> podwójne podkreślenie może mieć trzy znaczenia
<kklimonda> - nic
<m477> :|
<m477> no to musze sie jeszcze sporo nauczyc
<kklimonda> - jeżeli jest to podwónej podkreślenie z lewej strony, w klasie, to python zmieni daną nazwę tak by była niepowtarzalna dla danej klasy. Przy okazji sprawi, że dana funkcja czy atrybut stanie się pół-prywatny (w pythonie nie ma nic całkowicie prywatnego - wszystko jest konwencją)
<kklimonda> - podwójne podkreślenie z obu stron oznacza, że dana nazwa ma jakiś głębszy sens dla pythona
<kklimonda> na przykład __init__ albo __del__
<m477> glebszy sens?
<kklimonda> niektóre moduły używają tej samej konwencji by pokazać, że dana nazwa jest dla nich specjalna - sql alchemy używa __tablename__ w orm na przykład
<kklimonda> głębszy sens - dana funkcja albo ogólniej nazwa jest zarezerwowana dla pythona do zaimplementowania jakiejś funkcjonalności
<kklimonda> __init__ to konstruktor, __del__ to destruktor, __add__ przeciąża operator dodawania
<m477> aha ale nie jest to troche glupie ze maja byc dwa podkreslniki z obu stron?
<m477> nie jest to uciazliwe
<kklimonda> od razu widać, że dana nazwa jest specjalna
<kklimonda> większość czasu spędza się czytając kod, a nie go pisząc
<m477> hehe
<m477> tylko ze podkreslniki sa mao widoczne
<m477> malo*
<m477> no ale dobra nie kluce sie
<kklimonda> czy ja wiem - nigdy jeszcze nie miałem problemu z ich zobaczeniem
<kklimonda> przyzwyczaisz się (albo i nie, wtedy zmienisz język na ruby)
<m477> nie zmienie
<m477> bo potrzebny mi jest
<kklimonda> no to nie masz wyjścia - przyzwyczaisz się
<m477> ;]
<m477> no dotej pory nie mialem stycznosci ze skryptowym jezykiem
<m477> i tak sie dziwnie mi to czyta
<m477> ale zapowiada sie fajnie
<kklimonda> python nie jest językiem skryptowym tak naprawdę (ale to czepianie się terminologii)
<m477> tzn?
<kklimonda> język skryptowy to język w którym oskryptowuje sie jakąś aplikację.
<m477> chodzi oto ze jest kompilowany nie jawnie czy cos w tym stylu?
<kklimonda> python to normalny język programowania, taki jak Java czy C#
<kklimonda> róznica polega na tym, że to język dynamiczny
<m477> a co z kompilacja?
<kklimonda> ew. interpretowany
<kklimonda> nic - python też jest kompilowany
<m477> ale sa interpretery do C++ np
<kklimonda> do byte codu
<kklimonda> ew. do języka maszynowego z pomocą JIT
<m477> czyli jaka jest roznica miedzy pythonem a np java?
<kklimonda> największa (na poziomie składni) to to, że python ma dynamiczne typowanie
<m477> ale w javie tez jest to wprowadzone
<m477> to sie nazywa typy sparametryzowane oile dobrze pamietam
<kklimonda> nie no - to generics jest i to nie jest tym samym.
<m477> ale po polsku tak sie nazywa :P no ale roznica sie zaciera pomalu
<kklimonda> dynamiczne typowanie polega na tym, że sprawdzanie typu odbywa się w czasie działania aplikacji a nie na poziomie kompilacji
 * mati75 wita o poranku
<winter> cze
<bt4> witaj
<kklimonda> w pythonie dana zmienna może najpierw wskazywać na inta, potem na stringa, potem na wyjątek a na koniec na funkcję i dopiero w momencie gdy coś robisz ze zmienną to sprawdzane jest to czy dana operacja ma sens
<kklimonda> Genericsy pozwalają pisać algorytm dla typów które zostaną zdefiniowane "w późniejszym terminie"
<kklimonda> swoją drogą bardzo fajna rzecz
<m477> no to jezeli te jezyki tak nie wiele sie roznia to troche brutalne ze mam sie wszystkiego od nowa uczyc a tak nie wiele korzysci mi to przyniesie
<kklimonda> programista uczy się przez całe życie
<m477> ale po co 10 razy tej samej rzeczy
<m477> tylko ze w innym jezyku
<kklimonda> nie wiem - python różni się całkowicie od Javy
<kklimonda> generics to nie jest to samo co dynamiczne typowanie
<m477> no nie
<m477> ale ze calkowicie?
<kklimonda> no na tyle, że warto się go uczyć
<kklimonda> moim zdaniem to dwa różne światy
<kklimonda> a jakie korzyści ci nauka przyniesie to nie wiem - to ty mówisz, że musisz się go nauczyć
<DaZ> nie szkoda ci czasu? >:
<m477> nawet zabardzo nie wiem jak wyjasnic do czego jest mi potrzebny :>
<m477> mam srodowisko w ktorym pakiety sa pisane w pythonie
<m477> no i musze to ogarniac
<m477> tak w skrocie
<DaZ> dokumentacja, dive into python, źródła z jakiegoś githuba, ???,  profit!
<DaZ> albo zawsze kklimonda może ci poczytać dokumentacje na dobranoc <:
<spontaniczny> Cześć.
<DaZ> .
<m477> DaZ: no wlasnie czytam dive into python
<bt4> cze
 * Szatan ziewa i zachęca wszystkich do ruszenia się od urządeń elektronicznych w celu zrobienia sobie śniadania
<Szatan> a`bry
<bt4> to moze jeden niech sie ruszy i zrobi dla wszystkich ??;)
<Szatan> bt4: tosty z serem i szynką, pasują?
<m477> Szatan: jestem glodny, ale nie na tyle
<bt4> pasuja
<m477> tez sie zywie tostami :)
<Szatan> dobra idę se jajka sadzone zrobić
<bt4> smacznego
<m477> dziekuje
<spontaniczny> jajka sadzone na sniadanie ... fuj ...
<m477> lepszy browar co?
<spontaniczny> nie, nie. Kawa papieros i coś lekkiego!
<m477> gdzie zapisuje biblioteki 'centrum oprogramowania u...' ?
<spontaniczny> Wczoraj jakiś facet łaził po barach i na policje dzwonił jak nieletnich z piwem chwycił.
<m477> thx for info
<kklimonda> m477: biblioteki pythona?
<m477> nie ogolnie biblioteki
<kklimonda> w /usr/lib/
<m477> a ja glupi w /lib/ szukalem
<kklimonda> tam też część bibliotek ląduje
<kklimonda> wszystko zależy od tego jakie to biblioteki - ale większość w /usr/lib/
<m477> co to jest za format .so
<kklimonda> format elf
<kklimonda> (bez sensu pytanie - .so to biblioteka współdzielona)
<m477> jezeli wchodze tam do /gedit/ ( ktory jest napisany w pythonie ) to czemu jego biblioteki/moduly nie sa napisane w pythonie/C ?
<DaZ> yy?
<kklimonda> gedit nie jest napisany w pythonie
<m477> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Python_software
<DaZ> moze katalog jest napisany w pythonie >:
<DaZ> to jest wikipedia
<kklimonda> część modułów do gedit jest napisana w pythonie
<DaZ> pewnie ma dwa rozszerzenia w pythonie
<kklimonda> moduły pisane w C są skompilowane do formatu binarnego
<m477> robicie mi sieke z mozgu :D
<DaZ> polemizowałbym
<kklimonda> jezu, mysql znów udowodnił mi, że się nie nadaje do niczego.. a może to tylko wina ludzi którzy z niego korzystają
<Szatan> bt4: tosty 4U
<spontaniczny> to Ty w koncu co jesz jajko sadzone czy tosty?
<Szatan> jajko sadzone
<m477> tosty sadzone
<spontaniczny> a wiesz jak się takie robi?
<m477> smarzysz tosta na patelni zamiast w tosterze ;]
<spontaniczny> bierzesz patelnie i rozpuszczasz trochę masła. Kładziesz kawałek chleba tostowego i wbijasz jajko.
<spontaniczny> do środka chleba i masz tosta sadzonego.
<m477> tak samo mozna z tosterem zrobic
<spontaniczny> zalezy co dla Ciebie znaczy toster.
<m477> opiekacz, pomimo iz to tez nie jest jednoznaczne
<m477> no jeszcze jakies pol godziny i pewnie bede na tyle glodny ze sie rusze
<bt4> Szatan, dzięki smaczne były :)
<bt4> ale zimne troche bo przysnąłem troche ;/
<bt4> Szatan, smaka mi teraz narobiłes wstaje coś zrobić sobie tez :P
<bt4> jakis serek wiejski się szwendał po lodówce to na początek się nim zajme ;p
<m477> widze ze bogato macie wypelnione lodowki
<Szatan> m477: święta ;p
<bt4> nie każdy jest studentem he
<m477> :(
<m477> spac mi sie chce ;/
<pechowiec> witam
<m477> elo
<spontaniczny> Pyrks!
<spontaniczny> jak włączyć AGP ?
<lokii> skad moge sciagnac ipw2100-0.54.tgz wszedzie napisane jest ze http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/index.php#downloads ale tam jest tylko firmware
<spontaniczny> jaki masz system?
<lokii> ubuntu :)
<spontaniczny> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-devel-changes@lists.debian.org/msg56660.html
<Mori> Witam
<bt4> witaj
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Mat_Matan> `seen PePe
<Przekliniak> Mat_Matan: PePe was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 days, 11 hours, 10 minutes, and 21 seconds ago: <pepe> narka milej nocki Pa
<Mori> Mam problem odinstalowałem sterowniki nvidia. Uruchomiłem odnowa komputer i teraz jak sie pokazuje napis ubuntu i 5 kropek to Stoi dalej nie idzie. Jak mogę wejść w tryb wiersz poleceń bym odnowa zainstalował nvidie  ??? Kiedyś pamiętam ze miałem wybór a teraz odrazu pokazuje sie okienko ładowania
<xz> Mori, CTRL + ALT + F1
<xz> To podstawowa wiedza na temat linuksa...
<Mori> nie chce własnie :(
<Mori> probowałem to już
<xz> Pewnie zwiesił się.
<winter> Mori: odpal livecd i pracuj w chroocie
<pechowiec> xz: od którejśtam wersjo xorga ten skrót jest zablokowany domyślnie AFAIR
<winter> jeśli podołasz
<Mori> oki postaram sie ;)
<xz> pechowiec, dziwne, u mnie zawsze działał i działa
<pechowiec> :D
<xz> więc wątpie, żeby był zablokowany skoro u mnie działa
<Mori> ja nie moge naprawde pisze tylko ubuntu i 5 kropki czerwonei koniec
<xz> Mori, Livecd i chroot
<Mori> wiem ;)
<xz> btw, nadal szukam kogoś dobrego z logiki na poziomie szkoły wyższej (funkcje i relacje), w zamian za rozwiązanie 3 zadań via jakiś IM oferuję kratę lepszego piwa z dostawą do domu (np. Heineken). Oczywiście słowa dotrzymam.
<Dreadlish> elo
<xz> Poziom trudności tych zadań to raczej banalny.
<pechowiec> xz: ja szkoła średnia ale pokaż te zadania :)
<BlessJah> xz: jak banalne to czemu sam nie zrobisz?
<bt4> pokaż zadania bedziemy pić :)
<pechowiec> z drugiej strony... nie pije piwa to mi sie nei chce ...
<xz> bt4, zadania będę znał w poniedziałek o 12.30
<xz> i to jest też powód dlaczego sam nie zrobię
<xz> http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/8155/zrzutekranui.png
<bt4> Oo
<xz> przykładowe
<BlessJah> xz: co to zmienia ze bedziesz znal jutro?
<xz> pechowiec, mogę równie dobrze równowartość wpłacić na konto
<bt4> pewnie chce zeby ktoś za niego na egzamin poszedł ;p
<BlessJah> hehe
<BlessJah> pewni etak
<xz> nie poszedł, rozwiązał via jakiś IM
<xz> nawet jabber
<BlessJah> xz: czyli na egzaminie mozesz uzywac laptopa?
<bt4> z kom pewnie he:)
<xz> Nie, ale mam całkiem fajny telefon.
<pechowiec> xz: jednak nie dam rady ;/
<xz> Jak do tej pory byłem w stanie na każdym kolosie pół internetu przejrzeć.
<xz> Pół wikipedii przepisać.
<xz> Ale jakoś średnio to na logice mi się przyda.
<xz> Oczywiście wy mnie nie robicie w ch***, ja nie robię was.
<BlessJah> xz: czyli krata piwa dopiero po ogloszeniu wynikow?
<BlessJah> to ja sie wypisuje
<xz> Po 1 dniu.
<xz> Poprawne odpowiedzi będę znał przed wynikami.
<xz> Przeanalizuje to sobie.
<BlessJah> xz: przed wynikami? to wez je znaj przed zadaniami
<xz> Chciałbym. ;)
<BlessJah> albo podrzuc koledze ktory to ogarnia komorke i niech ci pisze
<bt4> BlessJah, hehe
<BlessJah> student zrobi wszystko dla kraty piwa
<xz> Na moim roku nie ma nikogo kto to ogarnia.
<xz> Poza rokiem nie znam nikogo.
<bt4> razem stanowicie siłe
<BlessJah> kurcze usiluje ogarnac jakis driver do synaptica ktory wlaczy dwupalcowe gesty
<BlessJah> (na windoze)
<bt4> BlessJah, to tak można ?
<BlessJah> bt4: sprzet ogarnia dwa palce
<BlessJah> driver nie
<BlessJah> generic windowsowy nie ogarnia, oficjalny ze strony synaptica nie ogarnia
<BlessJah> ktorys driver hp ogarnia
<BlessJah> i tegoz wlasnie szukam
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: coś elana może
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: elana?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> oni mają taki dziwny driver do synapticsa
<Dreadlish> który wspiera ponoć
<Dreadlish> nie wiem czy to akuratnie tak sie zwało
<Dreadlish> ale miało
<Dreadlish> bo używałem 2 tyg temu
<Dreadlish> i jakoś chodziło
<BlessJah> hp ma taki i ten wlasnie wspiera
<BlessJah> tyle ze nie moge go znalezc
<BlessJah> wolalbym sciagac taki stuff z oficjalnej hp i nie z ftp pryszczersa, bo pryszczersy lubia wsadzac wirusy do stuffu *.exe
<winter> a zainstaluje sobie google-gadgets
<panki> witam - mam pytanie zainteresowalem sie serverem comet napisanym w php WACS.php. Jednak dziala na polaczeniu szyfrowanym - mozna tak zrobic by nginx laczyl sie po http a nginx - client po ssl
<brt> Witam
<brt> mam spory problem
<brt> zainstalowałem to na ubuntu 10.10
<brt> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2010/12/pobierz-jadro-2636-zawierajace-magiczne.html
<gtriderxc> fajnie:)
<brt> i po restarcie nie działa ani mysz ani klawiatura ....
<panki> witam - mam pytanie zainteresowalem sie serverem comet napisanym w php WACS.php. Jednak dziala na polaczeniu nie szyfrowanym - mozna tak zrobic by nginx laczyl sie po http a nginx - client po ssl
<gtriderxc> &??
<brt> jak odepnę mysz i podłącze ponownie to działą, ale z klawiaturą tak nie mogę zrobic bo to laptop
<brt> jak sie tego pozbyć ?
<karolw> jak zobaczyc jaka ma sie doklanie karte graficzna? wiem ze jak sie wlaczy sterowniki to pisze ale czy jest inny sposob?
<pechowiec> karolw: lshw, lspci
<BlessJah> nah to issue nginxa nie jakiegos cometa, zreszta latwo nginxowi odpalic ssl
<karolw> pechowiec to sa komendy do terminalu?
<karolw> jak sa to mi nie dziala
<pechowiec> ta
<pechowiec> o0
<pechowiec> lspci ci nie działa? to spróbuj z sudo
<Szatan> pechowiec: /sbin/lspci :)
<Szatan> z usera :F
<karolw> Ispci: command not found
<brt> mogę wrócic do starego kernela z płyty live ?
<Caemyr> nowa opera \o/
<pechowiec> LSPCI a nie ISPCI -.-
<Caemyr> tak
<Caemyr> listpci
<Caemyr> lspci
<karolw> o dzieki:P
<pechowiec> -.-
<pechowiec> `g youtube linux baby rocker
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: YouTube - Linux Baby Rocker: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYcF_xX2DE8>
<pechowiec> znają?
<gtriderxc> da się zmienić GNOME na XFCE??
<BlessJah> gtriderxc: da
<gtriderxc> qrde a jak??
<BlessJah> gtriderxc: google it!
<pechowiec> gtriderxc: apt-get install xfce
<BlessJah> pechowiec: nie tak
<gtriderxc> THX
<pechowiec> albo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop zalezy co dokłądnie chcesz
<BlessJah> pechowiec: on chce xubuntu nie xfce
<brt> nic się nia da zrobić z moim problemem ? ;]
<gtriderxc> chce wywalic gnome i zaladowac XU bo podobno mniej muli a ja musze postawic starutki komp
<gtriderxc> a nie mozesz w Grubie odpalic kompa z innego kernela??
<BlessJah> gtriderxc: jak stary
<pechowiec> gtriderxc: to fluxa postaw jak chcesz na stary komp :)
<gtriderxc> 512 i jakis intel centrino 1.4GHz
<BlessJah> brt: to ty z kernelem masz problem? to w grubie powinienes miec liste starych kerneli
<gtriderxc> no moze nie taki stary
<BlessJah> gtriderxc: inne distro wez
<brt> ale nie moge wejść do systemu, bo nie mogę wpisać hasła
<gtriderxc> tylko nie chce mi sie stawiac wszystkiego od nowa bo to nie moj komp a nie bede komus charytatywnie pol dnia przy kompie kwitł
<brt> muszę to ogarnąć z livecd
<pechowiec> BlessJah: odchudzone ubu sie nada... na innym pewnie nie da sobie rady...
<lotharek> cześć
<gtriderxc> wczoraj tłmaczyłem LUBUNTU
<gtriderxc> i niby ono takie super lekiie jest
<BlessJah> pechowiec: ubuntu jest bylo i bedzie ciezkie
<BlessJah> pechowiec: niewazne jak bardzo sie starasz
<gtriderxc> pamietam ze xfce kidys stawiałem na 256 ramu i 600Mhz
<BlessJah> mozesz co najwyzej ubuntu minimal wziac, obraz ma 10MB i dziala jako netinstall
<pechowiec> BlessJah: a jakby wywalić 90% systemu i śmieci to będzie lekkie
<BlessJah> jakby wywalic 90% to zostanie ci jadro, busybox i grub2
<gtriderxc> :)
<BlessJah> no moze jeszcze aptitude
<BlessJah> i jak zaczniesz przywracac to do uzywalnosci to bedzie ciezkie jak poprzednio
<gtriderxc> ok to ide sie pobawic
<gtriderxc> a Ty tam z tym kernelem to jak sie nie mozesz zalogowac na starym??
<brt> no nie
<brt> na obu nie działa nia mysz ani klawiatura ...
<BlessJah> brt: w grubie powinienes miec stare kernele ewentualnie odpalasz single user i stamtad sie bawisz
<gtriderxc> qrde a spróbuj odpalic recovery
<brt> recovery się przy USB zawiesza
<gtriderxc> i z recovery jest fuc
<pechowiec> brt: a co sie stało?
<gtriderxc> funkcja zainstaluj uszkodzone pakiety czy cos
<brt> BlessJah: ten drugi ma tak samo
<gtriderxc> zazwyczaj to jest dobry lek na rozne bolaczki
<gtriderxc> wJesz gdźe jest recovery??
<gtriderxc> w grubie
<BlessJah> brt: single user czy kernel?
<brt> moment zaraz zobaczę co tam jest i Wam napiszę ok :)
<brt> z/w
<gtriderxc> z tym muleniem u mie to nie jest problem samego systemu ale karty graficznej.
<gtriderxc> zmiana Gnome na xfce pomoże myslicie??
<jacekowski> jaki problem?
<pechowiec> po 5 minutach  $ while [ 1 = 1 ]; do eject && eject /dev/sr1 &&eject -t && eject -t /dev/sr1; done
<pechowiec> zaczyna irytować
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ma słabego kompa
<DaZ> ja tam nie wiem, ja nawet nie mam napędu podłączonego
<jacekowski> no to niech sobie windowsa zainstaluje
<jacekowski> ubuntu sie na slabe kompy nie nadaje
<pechowiec> what about DSL?
<BlessJah> pechowiec: dsl to bardziej na komorki z wyswietlaczem monochromatyczym
<pechowiec> pechowiec: DSL ładnie działa na słabych kompach o co ci chodzi
<brt> wróciłem :)
<BlessJah> pechowiec: ze dziala na bardzo slabszych kompach
<BlessJah> a on nie ma az tak bardzo slabszego
<Psotnick> cześć :)
<bt4> re
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś jak usunąć pakiet zainstalowany z paczki *.deb
<Psotnick> ?
<pechowiec> BlessJah: z tego co pisze wnioskuje że będzie miał problem z konfiguracją czegoś normalnego...
<pechowiec> Psotnick: man dpkg, apt-get remove paczka?
<bt4> autoremove
<brt> i mam tak : 2.6.36-mfat - nie działa ani mysz ani klawiatura, 2.6.35-22 - GENERIC nie działa mysz ani klawiatura. Najlepsze jest to że myślałem że w obu przypadkach RECOVERY sie zawiesza, ale tam też nie działa klawiatura ....
<Psotnick> apt-get remove nazwapliku.deb?
<BlessJah> 236 ramu i 600 mhz?
<BlessJah> to naprawde nie jest tak malo
<Mori> xz: udało mi sie :)
<brt> w zasadzie to było po aktualizacji więc to może byc coś innego
<spontaniczny> Cześć. JAk ustawić opis ikon obok nich?
<BlessJah> spontaniczny: google
<spontaniczny> szukałem.
<brt> czeka mnie format ? czy jest jakiś sposób aby przywrócić stan sprzed aktualizacji ?
<pechowiec> brt: a w konsoli działa czy tylko w xorgu sprawdzałeś?
<pechowiec> i daj jakiś log z dmesg czy /var/log/xorg.log czy coś
<pechowiec> i zreinstaluj sterowniki do klawiatury
<xz> Mori, świetnie
<brt> recovery się nawet do x-ów nie dostaje
<pechowiec> spontaniczny: wywali ikony po co ci :>
<pechowiec> brt: a normalne jajko?
<brt> to samo
<pechowiec> bo chyba masz jakiś dostęp nie? chociaż myszka
<spontaniczny> pechowiec: żeby etykiety ikon były obok
<pechowiec> brt: a stare jajka?
<brt> no ale myszką hasła nie wpiszę
<spontaniczny> ja mam lxde a chciałem żeby to ładnie wyglądało.
<brt> na starym to samo
<pechowiec> spontaniczny: widok -> ustawienia?
<spontaniczny> nie ma?
<pechowiec> brt: klawiatura ekranowa?
<Mori> xz: nie instalowałem przez chroot zmieniłem xorg z nvidia na nv :) system graficzny poszedł teraz wezme sie do install :)
<brt> jak ją włączyc w panelu logowania ?
<spontaniczny> brt: masz klawiaturę na usb?
<brt> nie - laptop ;/
<pechowiec> spontaniczny: no to pkliknij i szukaj...
<spontaniczny> a można zmienić manager plików z pcmana na nautiliusa?
<pechowiec> brt: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=91977
<xz> Mori, ;)
<pechowiec> livecd, chroot i jazda...
<Mori> ułatwiłem sobie :)
<brt> pechowiec: dzięki ogarnę
<pechowiec> brt: np.
<xz> btw, jak działa hibernacja pod linuksem?
<xz> bo zamierzam sobie zmienić domyślną akcję przy wyłączaniu komputera
<xz> ale nie chcę go rebootować bo mam spory uptime
<Tyczek> .
<xz> tzn czy jest dosyć bezawaryjna?
<Psotnick> dpkg: błąd przetwarzania /var/cache/apt/archives/libwine-unstable_1.1.32-1+b1_i386.deb (--unpack):  próba nadpisania "/usr/share/man/man1/wineserver.1.gz", który istnieje także w pakiecie wine 1.1.42~winehq1-1 configured to not write apport reports                                   dpkg-deb: podproces wklej został zabity sygnałem (Przerwany potok
<BlessJah> xz: sprój to się przekonasz
<Psotnick> wie ktoś co można z tym zrobić?
<pechowiec> Psotnick: apt-get remove wine?
<jacekowski> moj telefon ma lepszy uptime
<jacekowski>  11:20:56 up 5 days,  1:23, load average: 0.70, 0.39, 0.14
<jacekowski> Linux Nokia-N900 2.6.28-omap1 #1 PREEMPT Fri Aug 6 11:50:00 EEST 2010 armv7l unknown
<xz> mój ma lepszy
<jacekowski> to pokaz
<xz>  12:21:50 up 19 days, 22:16,  0 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.02, 0.00
<Psotnick> pechowiec: nie da rady tak niestety, bo wyskakuje, że niespełnione zlaeżności, użyj: apt-get -f install
<xz> Linux 2.4.37.9 #1 2010-05-27 21:32:42 MSD mips GNU/Linux
<pechowiec> mój tel ma uptime od września :)
<jacekowski> xz: ale to nie z telefonu masz
<pechowiec> Psotnick: apt-get -f
<Psotnick> apt-get -f właśnie wywala to co wklwiłem chwilę temu ;/
<jacekowski> [root@MyBookWorld ~]# uptime 11:23:42 up 28 days, 13:12,  3 users,  load average: 1.35, 1.01, 0.52
<jacekowski> a to dysk twardy
<jacekowski> Linux MyBookWorld 2.6.24.4 #1 Tue Feb 10 11:00:22 GMT 2009 armv5tejl GNU/Linux
<Tyczek> jacekowski: 12:22:17 up 26 days, 46 min,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Tyczek> ;p
<jacekowski>  12:24:53 up 89 days, 19:50,  4 users,  load average: 0.35, 0.28, 0.19
<jacekowski> a to z serwera
<jacekowski> poza tym
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1042&g2_imageViewsIndex=1
<jacekowski> snieg w anglii
<Psotnick> jak w tym kawale, że linuxowcy to pedały: cały czas oglądają jądra i chwalą się komu dłużej stoi
<Tyczek> Ja tam Windowsa używam. :P
<Psotnick> Na stos!
<DaZ> ja też używam.
<Psotnick> też na stos!
<Tyczek> Na stos to fanatyków.
<Szatan> rafal@Moskwa ~ $ uptime  14:44:28 up 45 days, 18:16,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Psotnick> nie jestem fanatykiem
<Psotnick> akceptuję wszystkie systemy oprócz jednego
<Psotnick> ;)
<mati75>  12:27:56 up 16 days,  1:52,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<qermit> zsh 1001 % uptime 12:27:27 up 331 days, 16:57,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Szatan> qermit: exec reboot
<Szatan> mati75: weź się schowaj
<qermit> Szatan: masz małego
<qermit> mój windows ma większy uptime
<mati75> Szatan: po co poczne, że sie dysk wywalił
<Szatan> `--> echo `uptime|grep days|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/'; cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep '^cpu MHz'|awk '{print $4"/30 +";}';free|grep '^Mem'|awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs -x smbfs | grep -v '(1k|1024)-blocks' | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(cciss|scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
<Szatan> 230.6cm
<Szatan> qermit: nie kłam
<Psotnick> 12:28:52 up  2:08,  3 users,  load average: 0.14, 0.09, 0.08 Mały, ale wariat :D
<michal_> meh
<michal_> sterownik i810 to cholernie denerwująca rzecz
<BlessJah> Szatan: przerost formy nad trescia
<michal_> w ogóle linux ma dupną obsługę nienvidiowych kart graficznych
<michal_> albo producenci raczej mają go w dupie
<Psotnick> 69,6cm ;p
<pechowiec> jacekowski: mało tego śniegu
<michal_> mam do wyboru zintegrowaną kartę intela albo ati rage, i na żadnej sobie w quake 3 nie pogram
<michal_> bez ,
<mati75> michal_: ona tak chodzi
<qermit> Szatan: moge strzelic ci screenshota jak chcesz
<michal_> na rage w ogóle nie ma sterowników z akceleracją a na i810 są spieprzone
<DaZ> 210.0cm
<DaZ> >:
<Szatan> qermit: wal
<michal_> choć kiedyś pod mandrivą mi działało
<michal_> i nawet compiz działał
<michal_> tam pomogło ustawienie intel zamiast i810, tu nie
<brt> pechowiec: jest progress ;) dostałem się do systemu, mam wirtualną klawiaturę
<brt> ale nie mam internetu bo system nie podłancza też karty sieciowej
<Szatan> 10 godzin nie dostępności serwera w miesiącu to ile SLA?
<brt> nie odpala żadnych użądzeń
<brt> chyba grubsza sprawa :D
<jacekowski> Szatan: slabo
<qermit> Szatan: http://wstaw.org/w/gYN/
<mati75> Szatan: 1.3
<jacekowski> Szatan: cos kolo 98
<Szatan> jacekowski: dzięki
<Szatan> dostanę z 0,5$ zwrotu kasy
<Psotnick> http://pastebin.pl/32604
<Psotnick> pomoże mi ktoś z tym, czy raczej nie?
<karmelek> pi....one wma...
<michal_> ma ktoś pomysł czemu karta graficzna 3d renderuje cholernie nie tak jak trzeba, tzn co którąś linie?
<qermit>  próba nadpisania "/usr/share/man/man1/wineserver.1.gz", który istnieje także w pakiecie wine 1.1.42~winehq1-1
<jacekowski> michal_: popsuta
<qermit> ram
<jacekowski> Psotnick: usun wszystko zwiazane z wine najpier
<Psotnick> jacekowski: nie da rady, bo dostaję, że niespełnione zależności ;/
<BlessJah> usun je tez
<jacekowski> Psotnick: dpkg --remove --force-all nazwa_paczki
<brt> nie włanczają mi się urządznia w ubuntu (klawiatura, mysz, karta sieciowa) co może być nie tak ?
<BlessJah> brt: hal dbus jajko
<brt> BlessJah: to jest polecenie czy jak ?
<Psotnick> usunąłem i co dalej, żebym znowu nie zepsuł czegoś :)
<pechowiec> brt: albo masz źle skompilowane jądro, albo hal nawala, albo dbus nie hula
 * pechowiec nie używa hala
 * bt4 zrobił sobie jajecznicę z grzybami :)
<Psotnick> bt4 na kernelach jajecznice zrobiłeś :D jak prawdziwy linuxowiec
<Dreadlish> bt4: to ciężkostrawne bedzie
<bt4> heh:)
<BlessJah> Psotnick: jądro nie jajko
<BlessJah> Psotnick: jądra to możesz usmażyć
<BlessJah> ale jajecznicy nie zrobisz
<msichal> nieładnie pewnie tak mówić na sieci współfinansowanej przez cannonical, ale ubuntu jest posrane :P
<brt> :D
<brt> chyba jednak format ...
<msichal> nie ma nawet jak zabardzo iksów zrestartować
<Psotnick> BlessJah: wiesz, potocznie w Polsce mówimy na kernele jajka,więc uznałem, że wszystko będzie OK :)
<Psotnick> msichal: da się
<Psotnick> musisz sobie odblokować
<Psotnick> i będziesz mógł znowu używać bodajże Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<brt> a nie moge wrócic do stanu PRZE aktualizacją systemu ?
<brt> *PRZED
<brt> ooo albo wywale ten pakiet :D
<brt> z/w
<xz> super
<Puchaty> super
<bt4> super
<Psotnick> co super?
<msichal> nie wiem, ale zepsułeś combo
<xz> c-c-c combo breaker
<Psotnick> ;( przepraszam
<Puchaty> hehe
<Dreadlish> hehe
<xz> hehe
<Psotnick> hehe
<msichal> hehe
<Dreadlish> c-c-c combobreaker x3
<msichal> jak tak to moge przekleić to co pisałem
<msichal> Psotnick: tylko jak? :> kiedyś działało Option "NoZap" "Disable", teraz coś jeszcze pokombinowali
<Psotnick> msichal: jest takie polecenie nie pamiętam za bardzo, coś jak regedit pod Win
<bt4> ta do rejestru
<msichal> setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp działa, ale jednorazowo
<Psotnick> msichal: w 10.04 była tam opcja odblokowania
<msichal> i nie wiem jak to do konfiga wpisać
<msichal> to zdaje się ze w gnomowym panelu sterowania jest, ale też nie działa do końca
<Psotnick> wiem :D
<Psotnick> gconf-editor
<msichal> pewnie dlatego że nie używam gnome
<Psotnick> no to nie wiem jak :)
<msichal> nie widze tam tego
<spontaniczny> mati75: jesteś?
<Puchaty> nie, poszedł do babci
<bt4> wiem
<bt4> nie tu ;/
<spontaniczny> ma ktoś jakieś fajne configi do conky?
<xz> spontaniczny, do czego chcesz używać conky?
<bt4> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=51920
<xz> Jeżeli informacje o systemie to screenlets jest też fajne.
<bt4> spontaniczny, http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=51920
<xz> spontaniczny, http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/6444/zrzutekranu1b.png spójrz
<spontaniczny> xz: nie będę fluxa mulił
<Psotnick> msichal:jakie masz środowisko?
<xz> spontaniczny, szczerze mówiąc zużycie procesora jest minimalne
<spontaniczny> xz: wole conky
<pechowiec> ale po co wam conky?
<spontaniczny> fajnie wygląda ;-D
<pechowiec> xz: czym odpalasz wowa? wine?
<xz> Screenlets też nie najgorzej.
<xz> tak
<Puchaty> to ja zaproponuję terminal z włączonym htopem zatopić w pulpicie
<xz> działa idealnie
<Puchaty> wygląda jeszcze fajniej i nie żre zasobów
<DaZ> fajny fluks
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> http://www.bankfotek.pl/image/830523.jpeg - ja mam tak i jest git
<spontaniczny> DaZ: fluxy fajnie konfiguruje mati75
<DaZ> jasne.
<Psotnick> fajny wąż :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<pechowiec> każdy konfiguruje jak mu wygodniej :)
<pechowiec> ja np. nie mam wogóle menu bo po co :)
<spontaniczny> pechowiec: widziałeś jego screeny?
<Puchaty> każdy konfiguruje jak mu wygodniej a reszta używa windowsa
<Puchaty> :D
<Dreadlish> jest takie coś co sie nazywa gust
<pechowiec> spontaniczny: a nie wiem nie pamiętam
<Dreadlish> i o tym sie ponoć nie rozmawia
<pechowiec> ale nie ogarniam po co komuś conky
<Dreadlish> no a po co jest
<Dreadlish> monitor systemu
<Dreadlish> tyle
<pechowiec> odpali np. fx'a, opere, chromium to i tak tego nie widać :
<pechowiec> :P
<Dreadlish> odpal sobie superkarambe...
<jacekowski> bo cool screenshoota mozna zrobic
<pechowiec> jacekowski: ++
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: na jedno wychodzi.. i tak pewnie ląduje pod okienkami nieprawdaż?
<jacekowski> ja u siebie mam dalej standardowa tapete z windowsa
<pechowiec> na lin?
<Dreadlish> pechowiec: no
<jacekowski> pechowiec: ale superkaramba prostsza w konfigurajci
<jacekowski> pechowiec: win
<jacekowski> i ladniejsza
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: superkaramba zawalała mi 100% procka na 1,5ghz...
<DaZ> superkaramba chyba mniej sie daje konfigurować jednak, nie? >:
<pechowiec> jacekowski: ja nie mam tapety... mam ustawione czarne tło
<jacekowski> DaZ: nie
<Dreadlish> zw
<DaZ> no patrz.
<Dreadlish> ide jest zupę
<jacekowski> pechowiec: no ja mam tak jak dostalem
<jacekowski> DaZ: superkarambe mozna nawet bardziej
<jacekowski> DaZ: bo moduly mozna i w pythonie pisac
<pechowiec> jacekowski: w conky tez sie da skrypt pythona odpalic :F
<jacekowski> karamba ma moduly w pythonie cale
<jacekowski> troche inna rzecz
<xz> jacekowski, ale superkaramba to raczej część KDE
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to uzywa bibliotek kde
 * karmelek szuka czegos co google calendar na dsktopie wyswietli
<jacekowski> ale to tak jakby powiedziec ze gimp to czesc gnome
<pechowiec> Dreadlish: w conky masz czarne literki na czarnym tle... średnio mi sie to podoba :)
<pechowiec> gimp - gnome image manipulation program :D
<DaZ> gnu
<Puchaty> karmelek, chyba w screenlets jest taka możliwość jedną z wtyczek
<pechowiec> DaZ: nie załapałeś widze...
<Psotnick> dzięki, właśnie mi przypomnieliście, że miałem GIMP'a instalnąć :D
<DaZ> pechowiec: albo po prostu czerstwy humor masz [;
<pechowiec> DaZ: też możliwe :)
<Puchaty> Psotnick, czyżby świeża installka ubuntu na dysku? :D
<pechowiec> pełno śmieci 0 przydatnych programów -> czysta instalka ubu
<Psotnick> Puchaty: świeża, ale nie Ubuntu :) Debian.
<karmelek> gimp nie ma defaultowo juz?!
<DaZ> nie ma.
<Puchaty> już dawno nie ma
<Puchaty> mnie tam cieszy, że Squeeze jest w końcu stable :)
<pechowiec> musze kiedyś postawić debiania i sie przekonać czy faktycznie jest taki hard w konfiguracji
<Psotnick> nie jest taki hard
<Psotnick> :)
<Puchaty> teraz czekam na kolejny testing 'Wheeze'- ma się nazywać
<Psotnick> a tam, ja mam sid'a :D
<pechowiec> "E tam gentoo postawiłeś... postaw i skonfiguruj debiana to będziesz kozak" - tekst znajomego
<pechowiec> wheeze - ang. rzęsić :)
<Puchaty> miejmy nadzieję, że będzie działał lepiej niż się nazywa
<Psotnick> yay, ja nie postawiłem nigdy gentoo, bo za tępy jestem
<pechowiec> gentoo raczej proste w obsłudze :)
<DaZ> ale długie w stawianiu
<pechowiec> DaZ: w 2d postawie ci w pełniu używalne gentoo z openofficem, gimpem i xami
<DaZ> super
<DaZ> ale po co [;
<pechowiec> a czemu nie?
<DaZ> szkoda czasu.
<Puchaty> ja niedawno próbowałem stawiać gentoo ale nie byłem w stanie wygrać z kartą ATI więc wróciłem do Debiana
<karmelek> wiesz, znam ludzi ktorzy na mincie siedza i kozacza ze linuksowcy sa
<DaZ> niektórzy są
<pechowiec> Puchaty: ja też nie wygałem i ona mi chyba nigdy nigdzie niedziałała...
<pechowiec> zasrany radek 9200
<Puchaty> u mnie zintegrowany radek hd4200
 * pechowiec is listening to WWO - Damy rade
<karmelek> pechowiec: mialem ta karte na ubuntu, debianie, fedorze
<pechowiec> karmelek: gz
<michal_> głupi xchat i głupie ubuntu
<michal_> nigdy nie pamięta konfiguracji
<DaZ> głupie komputery
<pechowiec> michal_: use irssi, use gentoo :)
<Puchaty> ponarzekajmy razem :D
<karmelek> to po co uzywasz ;P
<Psotnick> nie wiecie, co jaki słownik jest potrzebny do spellcheckera w kadu?
<bt4> michal_, winde zainstaluj
<michal_> nie lubie irssi
<karmelek> bt4: maca!
<michal_> nie chce mi sie konfigurować gentoo
<karmelek> irssi jest pr0
<michal_> a windy nie chce mi sie szukać
<michal_> na torrentach :>
<pechowiec> michal_: ekg2?
<michal_> no i nie mam płytki żeby wypalić
<pechowiec> Psotnick: aspell albo hunspell
<michal_> ekg nie używałem nigdy
 * karmelek mial powiedziec cos o zlodziejstwie
<xz> Psotnick, lol
<xz> Psotnick, jaki problem z postawieniem gentoo?
<michal_> nie lubie konsolowych aplikacji
<bt4> karmelek, niech mowi
<pechowiec> michal_: telnet :D
<xz> Psotnick, przecież jest handbook
<xz> tam wszystko masz napisane
<karmelek> bt4: ale mi sie nie chce ;P
<michal_> też konsolowy :P
<pechowiec> xz: ale trzeba użyć terminala a ja sie boje...
<Puchaty> :D handbook nie rozwiązuje problemów z radkami :D
<michal_> no i mniej wygodny nawet od irssi
<xz> Puchaty, sam mam radka
<xz> i działa wręcz idealnie
<Psotnick> xz taki problem, że zanim go dam radę postawić to laptop mi się 20 razy zdąży przegrzać, bo wiatrak nie działa :D
<pechowiec> michal_: putty przez wine :)
<michal_> PRIVMSG #ubuntu-pl :dupa
<xz> Psotnick, wystaw go za okno, powinno go ochłodzić
<karmelek> kosnola fajna :D
<michal_> konsola jest fajna tylko do apt-geta
<karmelek> ee tam, do muzyki
<michal_> też słabo
<karmelek> zarzadzania plikami
<michal_> mocp mi sie sypie
<Psotnick> konsola jest fajna do wszystkiego :D
<pechowiec> xz: jaki radek?
<karmelek> amen!
<pechowiec> i jak odplasz wowa bo sie nie dowiedziałem w końcu
<michal_> do streamów mplayer nie jest zły
<xz> pechowiec, 5730
<michal_> bo codziennie słucham
<Puchaty> polać mu! konsola idealna do wszystkiego :)
<xz> taki typowo laptopowy
<michal_> odpal quake3 na konsol
<michal_> i
<michal_> albo film tak żeby go było widać
<pechowiec> michal_: mpd, zarzadznie plikami, w zasadzie wszystko robie w konsoli oprocz przegladania netu
<Psotnick> możemy filmy w ASCII pooglądać :D
<michal_> mpd jest dziwne
<pechowiec> michal_: framebuffer i film leci...
<xz> michal_, film można odpalić
<michal_> można, ale go nie widać
<xz> mplayer potrafi tłumaczyć film do ASCII
<Puchaty> pewnie, że można odpalić film :D
<xz> michal_, mplayer potrafi tłumaczyć film do ASCII
<michal_> ło :>
<xz> poważnie
<michal_> bo to że odtworzyć to wiem
<michal_> ale tłumaczenia do ascii nei widziałem jeszcze
<pechowiec> ale po co do ascii?
<xz> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=60525
<pechowiec> framebuffer i jazda masz ładny obraz
<xz> http://everydaylht.com/howtos/eyecandy/ascii-movies/
<xz> ten 2 link ciekawszy
<xz> Ja tak wszystko oglądam w ASCII.
<Puchaty> i robisz tłumaczenia house md na hebrajski :D
<Psotnick> nie denerwuj mnie z hebrajskim
<Puchaty> czyżbyś się uczył?
<Psotnick> najbardziej denerwuje mnie jak są języki typu habrajski a polskiego nie ma
<Psotnick> o to chodzi :)
<Psotnick> i nie, nie uczę się
<xz> :D
<Puchaty> :D szkoda, byś za tłumacza robił
<Psotnick> o.O
<brtsos> udało się ;)
<pechowiec> brtsos: ?
<Psotnick> własnie mi kulega napisał, że musiał ściągnąć z neta grę, bo nie dało się zainstalować orginału
<brtsos> przywróciłem kernel header sprzed aktualizacji ;)
<Psotnick> niby ma legalnie, ale mógł to samo zrobić bez kupowania gry
<pechowiec> Psotnick:  i co w tym dziwnego/nienormalnego?
<brtsos> i po kolejnej aktualizacji wszystko wrócilo do normy
<Psotnick> to, że jak kupuję i płacę to powinienem coś w zamian dostawać
<brtsos> dzięki za pomoc :)
<Psotnick> i powinienem mieć lepiej niż ci, którzy wszystko z neta ściągają
<Puchaty> miałem taką sytuację jak BF1942 kupiłem
<Puchaty> w pudełku był zły klucz
<Puchaty> ale napisałem do EA maila, dostałem nowy + jakieś tam bonusy itd
<Puchaty> i jeszcze długiego maila w którym mnie przepraszali
<Puchaty> :D
<kenay> Witam. Czy ktoś używał conky?
<pechowiec> tak
<pechowiec> nie polecam, nie ma sensu używanie programów tj conky
<kenay> Rozumiem
<pechowiec> cokolwiek odpalisz i tak zakryjesz conkiego
<pechowiec> ale jak coś to moge pomóc w konfiguracji :)
<winter> kenay: nie słuchaj trolla, conky to bardzo fajny i przydatny program
<brtsos> pechowiec, ogarnia wszystko :D
<winter> tylko trzeba umieć skonfigurować
<pechowiec> winter: orly? do czego go uzywasz? notify o mailu?
<winter> ew załatwić gotowy config
<Psotnick> wine jest całkiem legalne, czy raczej nie do końca?
<winter> pechowiec: głównie monitoruje mi system
<jacekowski> Psotnick: calkiem legalne
<Puchaty> to już nie to samo co kiedyś :D
<Puchaty> jeszcze kilka lat temu się siedziało 3 dni nad kodem conky
<pechowiec> winter: doprawdy ?
<Puchaty> a teraz już się nie chce ;D
<kenay> winter: Możesz mi cokolwiek powiedzieć, jak te conky skonfigurować?
<Psotnick> jacekowski: To dobrze, bo M$ czepia się wszystkiego, co zahacza o ich system.
<kenay> Albo nie wiem, coś gotowego
<jacekowski> nie prawda
<winter> kenay: najlepiej zacząć od gotowego configa z sieci i co najwyżej zmodyfikować konfigurację imo
<jacekowski> Psotnick: ms kupe kodu udostepnil
<jacekowski> Psotnick: bez ktorego wine mialoby znacznie trudniej
<Psotnick> jacekowski: znowu się ostatni odwiaduję :) jak zawsze ;p
<jacekowski> Psotnick: microsoft nawet pare patchy do wine poslal
<Caemyr> he?
<Puchaty> O_o
<Caemyr> jaki to kod MS udostepnil?
<jacekowski> Caemyr: caly kernel
<jacekowski> Caemyr: caly .net
<Caemyr> ...
<Caemyr> ciekawe
<winter> rosji :-D
<Caemyr> a gdzie to ten kod udostepniony
<Caemyr> dla wine
<winter> idę zajarać
<jacekowski> a dla ludzi ktorzy podpisza NDA jest dostepny prawie kompletny kod
<Enlik> winter się zdenerwował
<Caemyr> tak
<Caemyr> NDA
<xz> jacekowski, to nie możliwe
<pechowiec> `g nda
<Przekliniak> pechowiec: Non-disclosure agreement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-disclosure_agreement>
<Caemyr> co z miejsca wyklucza ich jakakolwiek prace przy WINE
<jacekowski> Caemyr: nie
<Caemyr> tak
<Caemyr> a samo WINE ma bardzo kawaleryjski stosunek do zrodel Windowsa
<jacekowski> Caemyr: sa rozne NDA
<Caemyr> nie ma mowy zeby ktokolwiek po podpisaniu NDA i wgladzie do zrodel windy pracowal przy WINE
<Psotnick> dobra, może WikiLeaks udostępni kod windowsa ;D
<Caemyr> co wiecej, WINE nie potrzebuje wcale wgladu w zrodla kernela
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dozywotnie nda czy mozna juz upubliczninc kod w95?
<Caemyr> raczej w subsystem win32
<jacekowski> dozywotnie
<jacekowski> oni tam rozne licencje na rozne kawalki kodu maja
<jacekowski> .net biblioteki sa calkiem publiczne w zasadzie
<jacekowski> kernel jest dostepny dosyc latwo dla ludzi na uni ktorzy maja msdnaa
<jacekowski> same biblioteki laczace kernel z userlandem maja najdrastyczniejsza licencje
<jacekowski> microsoft nawet dal dosyc sporo kodu do linuxowego kernela
<Psotnick> a co jeśli ktoś udostępniłby kod Windowsa?
<Puchaty> w sumie co im zależy, nie uważają linuxa za konkurencję to mogą pomóc
<winter> to po co ten cały fud
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: to wtedy by był burdel w tym kodzie...
<jacekowski> Psotnick: kod kernela jest regularnie uploadowany na rapidshare
<jacekowski> Psotnick: i inne takie miejsca
<jacekowski> caly kod systemu jest regularnie gdzies na p2p
<Psotnick> to wiem :)
<jacekowski> ale ktos kto podpisal NDA nie wypusci tego kodu tak latwo
<Psotnick> ale chodziło mi o to co by było jeżeli ktoś zostałby złapany na udostępnieniu tego kodu?
<Dreadlish> na torrentach to wystaczy że raz ktoś ściągnie
<Dreadlish> i podaje dalej
<Dreadlish> więc niezbyt można udowodnić skąd
<jacekowski> watermarki
<pechowiec> jak sprawdzić ostatni kod błędu zwrócony przez program?
<Dreadlish> $! chyba
<jacekowski> w baszu?
<pechowiec> ta
<jacekowski> $?
<jacekowski> program; KOD=$?
<spontaniczny> fluxbox jest mmmm ;-D
<Dreadlish> fluxbox jest fluxboksiasty
<spontaniczny> fajny jest.
<Dreadlish> ja openboxa używam
<spontaniczny> tylko musze jeszce ogarnąć takie małe ikonki
<spontaniczny> kilka poleceń i iDeska i będzie fajny
<pechowiec> spontaniczny: gwałcisz fluksa...
<Puchaty> mi tam gnome dobrze działa
<Puchaty> ;p
<pechowiec> jego urok polega na tym, ze nie ma zbędnych pierdół typu ikonki
<pechowiec> :)
<Dreadlish> pechowiec++
<pechowiec> po co komu file manager :) burdel z ikonek na pulpicie czy inny stuff
<spontaniczny> pechowiec: mi! MI!
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kod do kernela MS dodal zeby linux lepiej dzialal na windiarskich VM afaik
<jacekowski> owszem
 * spontaniczny poszedł zapalić
<jacekowski> BlessJah: kupa firm daje kod po to zeby ich sprzet/cos dzialalo z linuxem
<Dreadlish> yup
<Dreadlish> przecież wszyscy lubią wieloplatformowe rzeczy
 * winter ma cairo clock
 * winter i dopalił se google gadgets
<Tyczek> Wiesza się co chwile to google desktop.
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Dreadlish> elo
<winter> w sumie sam zegar cairo mi wystarczy
<Psotnick> yay :) będę miał chyba zadanie na tdhack'u ;D
 * winter kładzie lachę na dupiaste google ggadgets
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: jakie?
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: w kryptologii :)
<Psotnick> ale nie powiem jakie, bo to nic pewnego jeszcze, w każdym razie poszło do Judges
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: acha ;p
<jacekowski> ta, chcecie ciekawe zadanie
<jacekowski>  eworks.pl/~mag7/revme1.zip
<Dreadlish> kolega mi dał kiedyś zadanie
<Dreadlish> nie dało się tego zreversować
<Dreadlish> zrobił jeden głupi błąd
<Dreadlish> i użył strcpy
<Psotnick> http://allegro.pl/terminal-wyse-9150se-400mhz-odblokowany-i1370211151.html dałoby się na tym postawić jakiegoś Debiana czy coś w tym stylu?
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: ta
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: albo nie
<Psotnick> Mat_Matan: to tak, czy nie?
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: na temrinalach hp można postawić ładnie
<Psotnick> aha
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: a co ja wróżka żeby wiedzieć dokładnie, google masz od tego
<Psotnick> no w sumie tak :)
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: http://allegro.pl/terminal-hp-compaq-t5500-thin-client-733-mhz-i1370312587.html
<Psotnick> ok, dzięki
<Mat_Matan> Psotnick: http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search?category=2&string=terminal+hp&price_from=&price_to=&postcode_enabled=0&state=0&distance=1&postcode=&city=&buy=1&listing=0&listing_sel=2&listing_interval=7&view=gtext&order=d&clear_cookie=0&change_view=Poka%C5%BC
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/25bk9h7> (at allegro.pl)
<Psotnick> a nie wiesz czy na Linuxie mogę sobie udostępnić w całej sieci cały folder np. /mnt ?
<jacekowski> mozesz
<Dreadlish> a czego nie?
<Dreadlish> smb, ftp czy inne rzeczy
<Psotnick> nie wiem, tak tylko pytam :)
<jacekowski> nfs
<jacekowski> cifs
<jacekowski> smb nic juz nie uzywa
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> win używa dalej ;p
<Psotnick> ok, dzięki :)
<Psotnick> po świętach sobie pewnie takiego sprawię
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> tanio sobie moge jornade sprawić
<Mat_Matan> Dreadlish: hp jordana dobra rzecz
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: nie
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: windows nie uzywa smb od windowsa 95
<spontaniczny> jak w wine włączyć AGP?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: no to jak ja przez siódemkę na smb na lapie właże?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: na co wlazisz po smb?
<Dreadlish> właże na lapa
<Dreadlish> na /home
<jacekowski> to po cifs jest
<Dreadlish> jzu... no to co krowa jest już samba?
<jacekowski> samba potrafi i cifs i smb
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> czyli idzie po cifsie
<spontaniczny> http://mati75.deviantart.com/art/Cup-of-Debian-182959241?q=gallery%3Amati75%2F25896380&qo=4
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/39gebhy> (at mati75.deviantart.com)
<spontaniczny> jak zrobić to w konsoli z logo debiana?
<pechowiec> spontaniczny: ascii art w .bashrc pewnie
<Enlik> Chyba jest taki program
<winter> lulz, cairo-clock pożera 7% proca
<winter> porażka
<Tyczek> To co ty masz P166?
<winter> athlon 64 4400+
<winter> athlon x2
<winter> właściwie
<Dreadlish> no to porażka winter
<winter> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+
<Tyczek> Zreszta co Ty na tym linuksie robisz. +-7% nie tak źle.
<Dreadlish> 2x2,2ghz?
<winter> cpu MHz		: 2300.000
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to trafiłem
<Dreadlish> ja kiedyś szpanowałem że mam dwurdzeniowego atoma, dopóki nie odkryłem że to hyperthreading
<winter> hehe
<Puchaty> ja tam nie narzekam na mojego Athlona II X4 :)
<winter> no ja chcę phenoma II x4
<Dreadlish> winter: 955 be
<Puchaty> eee  tam Phenoma :D
<winter> albo x2 be
<winter> bo moja płyta główna go może odblokować
<Dreadlish> phenom ii x4 955 be to jest jazda
<Dreadlish> ja mam athlona x3 odblokowanego
<Dreadlish> i jakoś działa
<winter> tyle, że słyszałem, że nowe x2 be już nie dają się odblokować
<Dreadlish> winter: no
<winter> ale to może być tylkoi fud
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> this is real
<Puchaty> ja tam wolę Athlony, nie potrzebuję aż tyle mocy żeby przepłacać za Phenoma
<Dreadlish> ale możesz trafić na leżak magazynowy
<dweller> ważniejsza jest karta graficzna
<Dreadlish> dweller: taaa.... a mój sąsiad lata na athlonie x2 i voodoo...
<winter> zależy kto ma jakie potrzeby
<dweller> voodoo 5 była dobra na swoje czasy
<dweller> sam mam jeszcze tandem s3 + voodoo
<winter> dweller: ty grasz to może i potrzebujesz mega wydajnej grafiki
<dweller> e tam gram
<dweller> ja w laptopie mam integrę intela ;p
<Dreadlish> ja mam athlona ii x3 435, radeona hd4850 i żyje
<winter> :-D
<dweller> jak chcem pograć to se dołączam gtsa450 do laptopa i tyle
<dweller> cała filozofia
<Dreadlish> na lapie mam integre, na drugim też, na starym pc mam 9200se, a na gruchocie gma950
<dweller> ja w starym kompie mam gf7600gt
<Dreadlish> nigdy mi sie nie poszczęścił laptop z kartą graficzną
<dweller> niżej miałem już tylko s3 i owe voodoo ;]
<PushUpek> voodoo i nieśmiertelny Turok ;D
<PushUpek> to były czasy :D
<dweller> nom
<FiFU> Dreadlish: mi rowniez
<dweller> hf2 kiedyś odpaliłem nawet
<dweller> hf2 na pentiumie 266mhz, 160mb ram i s3+voodoo
<dweller> niezapomniane przeżycia
<PushUpek> ;]
<Dreadlish> ahh
 * Skrzyp returns
<Skrzyp> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Skrzyp> ¿esz...
<Skrzyp> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Skrzyp> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Skrzyp> kur!
<Skrzyp> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Skrzyp> gęęęę
<Skrzyp> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: co ty robisz?
<Skrzyp> WRESZCIE
<Dreadlish> skrzyp?
<Dreadlish> kontaktujesz ze światem?
<Skrzyp> próbuję ustawić se kodowanie
<Dreadlish> utf-8
<Skrzyp> No łał
<spontaniczny> http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/1210/zrzutekranu3fz.png
<spontaniczny> chciałem tai efekt ikon osiągnąć
<Nerihsa> to ty na zdjeciu?
<pechowiec> spontaniczny: no to w czym rzecz?
<spontaniczny> w pcmanie chyba sie nie da
<pechowiec> style gtk
<spontaniczny> a w nautiliusie nawet wiem jak. Jedyne co nie wiem  to jak zrobić tak, żeby nautilius obsługiwał desktop.
<pechowiec> spontaniczny: w .gtkrc-2.0 mam gtk-icon-theme-name = "Human Blue"
<pechowiec> i w Human Blue trzymam mój zestaw ikonek
<spontaniczny> i etykiety ikon masz obok nich tak?
<spontaniczny> ja NIE chce zmienić ikon jedynie zmienić położenie etykiet względem ikon.
<Skrzyp> http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/1210/zrzutekranu3fz.png
<pechowiec> ikonki siedza w $HOME/.icons/Human\ Blue/
<pechowiec> aaa...
<Skrzyp> fak!
<pechowiec> no to edytuj style musi gdzies byc
<spontaniczny> pechowiec: z/w
<termi> oo nagle net na ubuntu dziala
<termi> :)
<Caemyr> termi: zatem carpe diem
<termi> ano
<termi> :)
<qermit> makaron++
<termi> :)
 * bt4 ziewa
 * Dreadlish juz tak ziewnal ze az padl na lozko
<spontaniczny> pechowiec: nie dział kurde :/
<spontaniczny> nie działa*
<pechowiec> FUUUU
<pechowiec> wyszło chromium 9.0 na gentoo dwa dni po tym jak przez 4h kompilowałem chromium 8.0
<winter> hahah
<pechowiec> jak przy starcie fluxboxa odpalić skrypt jako root?
<winter> nie da się
<qermit> pechowiec: .xsession albo .xstartup
<qermit> nie pamietam juz
<qermit> dajesz sudo i sie odpala
<spontaniczny> Korzysta ktos z was z lxde?
<pechowiec> qermit: nie mam żadnego z tych plików
<winter> pechowiec: właściwie to możesz dodać tez wpis dla swojego usera do /etc/sudoers
<pechowiec> ale to chyba wtedy kazdy skrypt dostanie roota nie?
<winter> nie
<winter> tylko ten z sudo
<xz> pechowiec, używasz niestabilnego chroma?
<Psotnick> tak
<Psotnick> tylko edytuj poleceniem visudo
<xz> pechowiec, jaki sens?
<pechowiec> xz: teraz mam 8.0 i mam update do 9.0 nie wiem ktory jest niestabilny :)
<pechowiec> xz: why not?
<xz> pechowiec, 9.0.597.19 jest niestabilny
<xz> pechowiec, nie bez powodu jest zamaskowany
<pechowiec> winter: sudo moj_cacy_skrypt.sh ale tez ruszy sudo bardzo_zly_stuff.sh czyz nie?
<xz> btw, faktycznie kompilowanie chroma trwa
<xz> u mnie zajmuje ponad godzinę
<xz> najdłużej webkita kompiluje
<winter> pechowiec: roota dostanie tylko ten którego odpalisz z sudo
<pechowiec> ale ja chce tylko ten jeden jedyny a nie all
<winter> no to do jednego dasz sudo mówię
<Psotnick> jaki polecacie emulator psx?
<PushUpek> konsolę :P
<Psotnick> nie ma tego w repo ;p
<Psotnick> to żart tak dla jasności
<winter> epsxe na wine
<Psotnick> nie ma natywnych?
<winter> jest ale odpalenie wymaga jakiś dziwnych bibliotek ze starych repo debiana
<Psotnick> yhym
<winter> najprościej i naprzyjemniej epsxe na wine imo
<Puchaty> ale to rozwiązanie jest najmniej PRO :P
<winter> to pobierz epsxe i pluginy dla linuksa i się baw
<Caemyr> na androida jest
<Caemyr> ale platny
<Psotnick> na Windows Mobile jest darmowy fpsece
<pechowiec> ogarnia ktoś notify-send? jak w tym zrobić nową linie?
<pechowiec> ok mam juz
<Psotnick> dobra, zwątpiłem w epsxe
<Psotnick> potrzebuje libgtk-1.2 a mam 2.0 zainstalowane
<Psotnick> ;)
<winter> to i jeszcze dwie chyba
<winter> zobaczysz później :-P
<winter> polecam repo etcha jeśli chcesz wiedzieć
<Psotnick> pogram w gierki z GBA :D
<Psotnick> co i gdzie mam dopisać, żebym z poziomu zwykłego użytkownika mógł używać sudo jak w Ubuntu(aktualnie mam Debiana)
<winter> a pokaże /etc/sudoers
<winter> user  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<winter> bodajże
<Psotnick> zamiast user wpisać nazwę tak?
<winter> tak
<spontaniczny> Ja tam wolę su
 * pechowiec idzie sprawdzić czy dobrze zrobił skrypt
<spontaniczny> kurde  fluxboksa sobie popsułem ...
<Psotnick> jak się z vima wychodzi?
<winter> :q
<winter> :q!
<winter> :x
<winter> zależy jak chcesz wyjśź
<winter> wyjść*
<Psotnick> chcę zapisać i wyjść :)
<winter> to :X
<winter> to :x
<winter> małe x
<Psotnick> mam to wpisać i enter czy jak?
<spontaniczny> winter: konfigurowałeś kiedyś fluxa ?
<winter> Psotnick: tak, w lini poleceń vima
<winter> spontaniczny: tak, sporo fluksa używałem
<winter> ale teraz mam gnome i xfce
<spontaniczny> winter: http://wklej.org/id/441109/ czemu mi się nie rozwija te menu Aplikacje> Systemowe> etc. ?
<winter> brakuje jednego [end[ już widzę
<winter> [end]
<winter> a nie
<winter> nie brakuje
<spontaniczny> przesunięty był.
<pechowiec> no i działa świetnie :)
<spontaniczny> a co pisałeś?
<pechowiec> przy starcie fluxa zaktualizuje mi portage, wyświetli jak zmieniło się drzewo i ile pakietów mam do aktualizacji :)
<Szatan> pechowiec: masz gen2 ~x86?
<pechowiec> Szatan: x86
<pechowiec> ale pare paczek mam z ~x86
<pechowiec> np. jajka
<spontaniczny> pechowiec: to weź lukni tam mi na wkleja co mam źle, że mi menu nie działa.
<pechowiec> przeglądarki, ekg2, itd.
<pechowiec> a skąd ja mam wiedzieć
<spontaniczny> bo mi we fluxie sie te menu nie rozwija. aplikacja, biuro etc.
<spontaniczny> i wkleiłem plik menu.
<m477> jezeli loguje sie na serwerze via ssh jest mozliwosc sprawdzenia ile posiadam przydzielonego miejsca w katalogu domowym?
<pechowiec> hm.. kto wie jak w ekg2 odblokować kanał irc? bo przez przypadek dodałem do ignore nie wiedząc nawet jak
<lotharek> re
<spontaniczny> a można wygenerowac nowy plik menu  we fluxie?
<pechowiec> spontaniczny: a co masz w  /home/mateusz/.mint-fm2/submenus/Accessories? tak btw. za Accesories masz podwójny ) może to?
<winter> spontaniczny: nie wchodź mi z butami na priv
<pechowiec> zamiast separator chyba nop powinno być
<spontaniczny> ogarnąłem juz
<spontaniczny> dzięki.
<spontaniczny> winter: nie płacz. ;-D
<pechowiec> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<m477> żółw piszczy w dziczy
<Nerihsa> żółć, najbardziej polskie slowo
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa - popieram
<Aimer> witam
<Aimer> moze tak spyta, jak wylaczyc dziedziczenie w .htaccess by moc blokowac plik config.php w glownym katalogu, ale w podfolderach juz nie
<termi> kto probowal juz ten polski remix 10.10 pl ubuntu?
<Puchaty> ee tam remixy, zrób sobie swój
<Puchaty> :)
<termi> dopiero zaczynam wiec daleka droga przdemna do robienia swojego
<Puchaty> nie myślałeś nad czystym Ubuntu>
<Puchaty> ?
<termi> nie
<termi> :)
<Dreadlish> no to spróbuj
<Puchaty> albo nad Debianem
<Puchaty> jeszcze lepiej
<Dreadlish> bo się niczym w rzeczyistowsci nei rózni
<Puchaty> uważam, że warto spróbować
<Puchaty> dokładnie niczym się nie różni
<Puchaty> chyba,że strasznie boisz się czegoś nowego dowiedzieć o systemie
<termi> ale ze co mam spróbować ?
<termi> wersje ubuntu 10.10
<termi> zwykla nie remix?
<Nerihsa> nie no remix remix
<Nerihsa> jest bardziej przystosowany na polskie realia
<Puchaty> albo zwykłą i użyć ubumatica :)
<termi> ee tam :)
<termi> biore remixa
<Puchaty> mi się w tym polskim remixie nie podobają te tapety, splashe itd
<termi> no to je chyba mozna uzunsac?
<Puchaty> ale po co mam usuwać :D wolę z czystego ubuntu wychodzić
<Puchaty> jak musi być już ubuntu
<bt4> a nie lepiej swój remix zrobić?
<Nerihsa> jk chcesz miec czysty system to gentoo albo arch
<termi> sciagam ten remix
<Puchaty> w sumie, czepiam się :D sam od tych remixów zaczynałemm
<termi> :)
<bt4> jaki kernel jest w tym remixie 10.10?
<termi> karmelowy ;)
<xz> bt4, jest to dla ciebie jakaś różnica?
<thomas82> czesc
<bt4> ciekawy jestem jaki wlozyli
<termi> czesc
<thomas82> Wiecie moze czy jest mozliwe uzywanie kernela 2.6.32 na 10.10 ?
<thomas82> 2.6.35 nadal niedorobiony jest :/
<thomas82> btw. ktos uzywa wogole 10.10 ?
<bt4> tak
<Puchaty> ja używam
<xz> thomas82, he?
<thomas82> Nie macie problemow moze z lagami w systemie ?
<bt4> ja mam 2.6.35-23
<bt4> i jakos lata narazie
<xz> thomas82, ja używam 2.6.36 i działa idelalnie.
<lotharek> thomas82: o jakich lagach mówisz?
<Puchaty> bt4, też mam te jajko i dobrze jest
<thomas82> bt4: to nie rob apgrejdu bo cofnie do 2.6.35-22 i bedzie moze kiszka...
<thomas82> lotharek, od czasu do czasu kernel zjada prawie calego procka i nie idzie uzywac systemu
<lotharek> u mnie coś takiego się nie zdarza
<thomas82> bez powodu oczywiscie...
<lotharek> w top3 (conky) nie widziałem jeszcze kernela
<bt4> thomas82, najwyżej hehe:)
<thomas82> http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/6971/20101219170506.png
<bt4> nawet tyle ramu nie wpierdziela...
<thomas82> nie udalo mi sie uchwycic w najlepszym momencie ;)
<bt4> chodzi dzisiej jakies 11 godzin i jest w użyciu 400 mb
<xz> thomas82, to jakiś serwer?
<xz> user unknown?
<thomas82> domowy... a odnosnie usera.. czemu nie ;)
<xz> no faktycznie dziwne trochę
<thomas82> Od zawsze problemy z 2.6.35 mam.. :/ Myslalem ze juz to moze naprawili jakos
<xz> spróbuj 2.6.36
<xz> ja na nim ani jednego problemu jak do tej pory nie uświadczyłem
<xz> najlepiej skompiluj sobie z kernel.org
<xz> bo te brandingi canonicala są zjebane
<Puchaty> thomas82, to zaraz xz powie, żebyś skompilował sobie cały system najepiej Gentoo  :D
<thomas82> Puchaty, Probowalem gentoo tez ;) Kernel byl 2.6.35 i ten sam problem ;D
<xz> to spróbuj 2.6.36
<Puchaty> hehe
<xz> jak nie pomoze to spróbuj najnowszy z gita
<xz> jak nie pomoże napisz ticketa w odpowiednim miejscu
<thomas82> xz: ogolnie ten bug juz byl zaraportowany dawno temu... nikt nie wie czemu tak sie dzieje.. :P
<xz> Jaki to procesor?
<thomas82> i7 @920
<xz> Dziwne, że zużywa wszystkie rdzenie po równo.
<xz> A nie jeden w całości.
<xz> I load jest niewielki.
<Nerihsa> to pewnie ten backdoor z openbsd przywedrowal
<Psotnick> a co ten backdoor właściwie robi?
<xz> thomas82, jeżeli na starszym kernelu nie było tego problemu
<xz> to używaj starszego i czekaj na fixa w nowym
<xz> jeżeli był to wrzuć najnowszy i sprawdź czy tam też jest problem
<xz> jak jest to sprawdzam co wersję czy nie naprawiono tego
<thomas82> xz: dzieki, sprobuje najnowszy kernel, jak nie pomoze to powrot do 10.04
<thomas82> btw. load wczesniej skakal w tym samym momencie do ~20..
<xz> Ja tak jak pisałem, używam zawsze najnowszego kernela i nigdy nie miałem żadnych problemów.
<xz> Miałem 2.6.37-rc5 przez moment.
<xz> I wszystko działało.
<thomas82> xz: jaka masz grafike ?
<xz> radeon 5730, typowo laptopowa
<thomas82> obstawiam ze Nvidia
<xz> i używam open sourceowych sterowników
<xz> i tu jak piszę na ircu mam obciążenie procesora wahające się od 0 do 2 %
<thomas82> wlasnie... mi open sourcowe zbyt dobrze nie chca chodzic na 2 monitorach...
<jacekowski> xz: czym to mierzysz?
<xz> jacekowski, obliczam średnią ze wszystkich rdzeni podawanych w htopie
<xz> btw, w tle mam chrome z odtwarzającą się piosenką na youtube
<jacekowski> takie liczenie jest niewiele warte
<jacekowski> jedyne prawdziwe obciazenie to loadvg
<jacekowski> loadavg
<xz> load loadowi nie równy
<xz> na jednym pc load 4 to nic na innym to już dosyć mocne obciążenie
<Puchaty> fajnie
<xz> btw, wiecie, że nowy flashplayer ma wsparcie dla sprzętowej akceleracji video pod linuksem?
<Caemyr> nieeee
<xz> ta beta wydana w grudniu jest całkiem stabilna, sam używam i lepiej działa niż ostatnia stabilna
<xz> a w dodatku nareszcie mogę oglądać video w 1080p
<xz> poprzednio miałem pokaz slajdów
 * Szatan otwiera piwo
<m477> Szatan: ;o
<winter> m477: jeszcze nie śpisz?
<m477> spalem 11-15 :)
<winter> mało
<m477> spie jakies 11h na dzien ostatnio
<karmelek> sen jest dla slabych :P
<m477> :D
<termi> a ja na noc do pracy
<m477> kto wie czy nie musze jutro na 9 wstac
<termi> tak mi sie nie chce ze ja pinkole
<Szatan> m477: musisz, bo nie będzie wódki na święta
<m477> oto sie nie martw :)
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpkc2NooEUQ
<termi> ikonka kosza jak sie oprozni na linux powinan zrobic sie pusta co nie?
<grigorij> karmelek: tak? to od dzisiaj skutecznie zadbam zebys nie zasnal
<karmelek> probuj szczescia ;P
<grigorij> zobaczmy, bede rzucal pilotem
<karmelek> zobaczymy ile ladowan awaryjnych wytrzyma :P
<spontaniczny> Wy tam macie różne pre-paidy z czego jest najtańszy wap/gprs?
<Psotnick> gadu-air
<Psotnick> tak mi się wydaje przynajmniej
<grigorij> tu biedronka ale to tylko w hotspotach w biedronce
<Nerihsa> hotspot w biedronce? D: a darmowy chociaz
<grigorij> slyszalem ze daja karty-zdrapki za kazde 100 PLN wydane :|
<grigorij> :P
<ari-tczew> może ktoś przetestować program clementine na mavericku?  http://launchpad.net/bugs/690297
<BlessJah> e
<BlessJah> pierwszy zwis nowej opery
<BlessJah> za to skuteczny
<BlessJah> nie moge przywrocic sesji, jakas brzydka strone musialem otworzyc
<BlessJah> a moze nie?
<BlessJah> mam gnoja, niejaki proces audiodg.exe zzeral proca i chyba wplywal na opere
<spontaniczny> Da się kodem ściągnąć sima z n5200?
<Szatan> spontaniczny: jak zapłacisz to tak
<spontaniczny> ile to smsem kosztuje?
<xz> BlessJah, ten audiodg to program który "uzdatnia" dźwięk przed odtwarzaniem
<xz> BlessJah, jak masz powłączane różne souroundy itp to zużywa sporo
<xz> albo 99999 kanałowy dźwięk
<xz> "audiodg.exe" is a part of Windows Vista and Windows 7. System services like audio drivers run in different and isolated login session from the locally logged-in user in Windows Vista or Windows 7.
<Makdaam> `seen sylwester
<Przekliniak> Makdaam: sylwester was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 weeks, 4 days, 22 hours, 21 minutes, and 7 seconds ago: <sylwester>  /msg ChanServ TEMPLATE #ubuntu-pl
<Kwpolska> holy fsck
<Makdaam> ?
<mdk> ooo
<mdk> kanal wsparcia dla ubuntu?
<Nerihsa> gdzie?
<mdk> to moze mi ktos powie jak zmienic gdm w ubuntu :)
<mdk> 10.04
<mdk> :)
<mdk> tzn zainstalowac temat
<kklimonda> nie da się w 10.04
<mdk> a w 10.10?
<kklimonda> w żadnym wydaniu od 9.10 się nie da instalować tematów
<mdk> jak to sie nie da
<mdk> to linux
<mdk> wszystko sie da
<kklimonda> no to próbuj
<mdk> no wlasnie widzicie
<kklimonda> aby zainstalować tematy musisz mieć gdm w wersji najwyżej 2.20.x
<mdk> jest was duzo a takiej prostej rzeczy nei rozwiazaliscie
<Nerihsa> pewnie jakos daloby sie to "recznie"
<mdk> :)
<mdk> a widzicie da sie recznie
<kklimonda> mdk: ale tu nie ma rozwiązania - gdm przepisano parę lat temu, praktycznie od zera, i nie wspiera starych tematów
<Nerihsa> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-tweak-in-ubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html#more-5496
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/37bca23> (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<mdk> to mam pytanie
<mdk> poco wzucac nowe jak star ebylo dobre?
<mdk> tak samo jak startumanager
<kklimonda> nie było
<Nerihsa> podobno ten tweaks umie zmienic cos czego normalnie nei mozna
<mdk> twek jest do dupy
<mdk> i sie robi windows:D;
<kklimonda> to źle?
<kklimonda> ja bym bardzo chciał parę ficzerów z windowsa mieć
<Nerihsa> anyway zacznijmy od tego kto tu na tym kanale ma ubuntu D:
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: na przyklad?
<Kwpolska> Nerihsa: kklimonda?
<Kwpolska> Nerihsa: mdk?
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: active directory na przykład
<mdk> eh
<mdk> blaznicie debiana
<mdk> i tyle wam powiem
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: homegorup z windows 7
<kklimonda> homegroup*
<mdk> robicie huj wie co z tego systemu
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: sux, ass...
<mdk> :)
<Kwpolska> mdk++;
<kklimonda> mdk: szanujemy twoją opinię.
<mdk> taa
<Enlik> mdk: nie mowie ze nie, ale z drugiej strony tak piszesz, a pytasz o takie proste rzeczy ;-)
<mdk> bo w google jest ze sie nei da
<mdk> hehe
<mdk> zmienic a sie da
<mdk> wiec takie robienie w jajeczko userow
<mdk> :)
<Nerihsa> mdk: to nie tak..
<Enlik> Pretensje do autorow GDM-a ;]
<mdk> jak taka prosta rzecz to zmien
<mdk> :)
<kklimonda> mdk: nie da się bez zmiany gdm na starszą wersję
<Nerihsa> mdk: http://statichg.demotywatory.pl/uploads/201012/1292717264_by_JanetArt_500.jpg
<mdk> no wlasnie
<mdk> wiec poco pisac ze sie nie da wogole:d
<mdk> jak sie da
<Enlik> Nowy GDM w ogole obsluguje jakies wymienne themesy?
<mdk> :)
<mdk> nie
<Enlik> (Oprocz zmiany gtkrc ;p)
<kklimonda> mdk: no bo starej wersji nie ma od 10.04
<mdk> jest do dupy
 * karmelek spojrzal z litoscia... po kiego gdm...
<mdk> od 9.10 nie ma
<mdk> :d
<mdk> po kiego?
<kklimonda> w 9.10 jest paczka gdm-2.20
<mdk> ale tez sie nei zmienic:)
<mdk> poco gdm a tak dla jaj
<mdk> zeby fajnei wygladalo
<Enlik> Po kiemu komu zmieniać theme GDM-a ;-]
<kklimonda> w 9.10 się da - pewnie musisz wymienić kawałek systemu przy okazji, ale się da
<mdk> patrze macie zalozenie ze jak nei umiem rozwiazac problemu udaje ze go nie ma
<Enlik> kklimonda: to 3.x obsluguje jakies themesy czy po prostu problem jest taki, ze zgodnych z nowa wersją za bardzo nie ma, ale obsługuje? Chyba to pierwsze
<mdk> hm..
<mdk> a jeszcze mam 2 pytanie
<mdk> jak zmienic pilk /etc/motd
<Enlik> mdk: alternatywnie możemy usiąśći płakać lub, lepiej, wziąć kod i poprawić ;)
<mdk> zeby sie resetowal przy wylaczaniu kompa
<kklimonda> Enlik: w ogóle nie obsługuje tematów takich jak kiedyś - można zmienić temat gtk
<Enlik> Aha
<mdk> nei resetowal: )
<kklimonda> mdk: ale to nie znaczy, że ktoś tu nie umie rozwiązać problemu - po prostu starego gdm nikt nie wspiera, więc jego instalacją i konfigurację zostawiamy w gestii użytkownika.
<karmelek> mdk: nie, po prostu nie tworzymy sobie problemow
<Enlik> o
<mdk> dobra ok
<mdk> ale jak go zainstalowac
<mdk> skoro system nie chce starszej wersji
<mdk> ?
<kklimonda> mdk: ze źródeł musisz skompilować
<karmelek> zreszta - w systemie jest wiele ciekawszych rzeczy :d
<crusty> Enlik: jaki OS masz?
<crusty> :D
<kklimonda> a potem zobaczyć co ze starym gdm nie działa
<Enlik> Np. motd ;-)
<Enlik> crusty: mam nawet dwa OS-e!
<crusty> Enlik: jakie?
<mdk> a co z moim 2 pytaniem
<Enlik> GNU/Linux i Windows
<mdk> jak to zrobic zeby motd sie nie resetowal
<mdk> ?
<crusty> Enlik: a jaka dystrubucja GNU/Linux?
<crusty> ;]
<karmelek> dopisac do rc.local komende ustawiajaca Ci motd jakiego chcesz
<Enlik> crusty: Sabayon ;]
<crusty> spoko ;]
<mdk> hm..
<mdk> to najprostszy sposob?
<karmelek> jest ladniejsze rozwiazanie w googlu ale go nie pamietam
<kklimonda> mdk: należy o co ci dokładniej chodzi - jeżeli chcesz zmienić tekst który się pojawia to edytuj pliki z /etc/update-motd.d/
<mdk> heh
<mdk> a nei lepiej rm /etc/@motd
<mdk> nano motd
<karmelek> generalnie - dziala i nie ma co sie pierdzielic :P
<kklimonda> mdk: jeżeli chcesz zupełnie wyłączyć automatyczną generację motd to zapewne nadpisanie symlinka /etc/motd normalnym plikiem pomoże
<kklimonda> mdk: nie lepiej
<mdk> chmod 664 motd
<mdk> :)
<mdk> i po problemie:)
<kklimonda> mdk: dynamiczny motd ustawia informacje o tym jakie masz aktualizacje, czy potrzebny jest restart komputera etc. - statyczny motd nie tym samym.
<Enlik> Coś kojarzę, jakoby motd byl uaktualniany jakims initscriptem, moze sie myle
<kklimonda> ja tam problemu w ogóle nie widzę
<mdk> podalem wam rozwiazanie
<mdk> uswanie stary plik motd
<kklimonda> mdk: ja też - i co z tego?
<mdk> tworzynie nowy
<mdk> i macie
<kklimonda> mdk: to jedno z rozwiązań twojego problemu - ja nawet ci dwa podałem.
<Enlik> Łącznie będzie koło trzech
<Enlik> "nadpisanie symlinka" to to samo co mdk napisal, wiec dwa
 * karmelek pozostalo 140 stron skryptu o unixie
<mdk> ktos tu siedzi na ircu co robi te polskie remixy
<mdk> heh
<mdk> bo to chyba jakis dzieciak
<mdk> bez kitu
<karmelek> mdk: co masz do polskich remiksow?
<mdk> hm..
<mdk> a np to ze masz xchat
<mdk> ktos tego uzywa
<mdk> ?
<mdk> nie lepiej dac mc
<mdk> ?
<kklimonda> gdyby nikt nie używał to by nie było
<karmelek> to ma byc dla poczatkujacych
<Enlik> xchat czy xchat-gnome?
<mdk> i robi sie windows z tego
<mdk> huk go wie :D
<kklimonda> mdk: no ale to źle?
<mdk> nie uzywam tego
<mdk> a co dobrze?
<mdk> poco komu linux gdzie nic nei mozna zmienic
<kklimonda> mdk: do używania.
<mdk> to sie robi jak gentoo
<mdk> jak chcem cos zmienic musze siedziec 2 tygodnie
<Enlik> Gentoo!?
<Enlik> Ah
<Enlik> Na szczescie masz jeszcze Mandrivę
<mdk> widzicie ja lubie ubuntu
<Enlik> Ale fakcik, mc czemu nie
<mdk> tylko dlatego ze szybko sie instaluje i jest proste
<mdk> ale bez przesady
<mdk> zeby robic z tego dziecinade
<kklimonda> mdk: masz dziwną definicję dziecinady.
<karmelek> mdk: jak chcesz sie popodniecac kompilacjami to wez sobie gentoo
<karmelek> ewentualnie chcac byc pro postaw bsd
<mdk> poco mi to
<mdk> skonczyly sie czasy slabych kompow
<kklimonda> mdk: odinstalowanie xchata i instalacja mc to dwie komendy. Jeżeli dla ciebie to i tak zbyt dużo kombinowania to instaluj system z minimal cd, wyłącz instalację pakietów rekomendowanych i sugestowanych, i skroisz sobie system pod swoje potrzeby.
<karmelek> ubuntu z zalozenia jest dla poczatkujacych
<mdk> aha
<karmelek> kklimonda: dobrze gada
<mdk> filozofia:d
<mdk> ubuntu
<karmelek> mowie o remiksie
<mdk> stare afrykanskie slowo nie umiem zainstalowac debiana
<mdk> :d
<kklimonda> mdk: fajnie - rzuciłeś 5 letnim dowcipem. Już ci lepiej?
<mdk> i to jak:)
<mdk> smiesza mnie tacy ludzie jak wy
<mdk> niby kanal wsparcia
<mdk> a huj co wiecie:)
<kklimonda> mdk: wiemy wszystko o co pytasz
<mdk> linuxowcy za 5 groszy
<mdk> :)
<kklimonda> ale najwyraźniej odpowiedzi ci się nie podobają
<mdk> taaa
<kklimonda> twoja sprawa
<mdk> a jak zmienic runlevel?
<mdk> :D
<karmelek> mdk: wygooglaj se
<mdk> haha
<mdk> wlasnie
<mdk> o tym mowie
<mdk> co to jest co nie:d
<Enlik> `g jak używać googli poradnik dla noobów
<Enlik> proszę
<Przekliniak> Enlik: FL Studio czyli co i jak poradnik dla początkujących • forum ...: <http://forum.instalki.pl/viewtopic.php?t=15041>
<Enlik> Prawie to
<karmelek> mdk: bo skonczysz tak jak na ircnecie
<Enlik> o.O
<mdk> czyli?
<mdk> ban?
<mdk> ojoj
<kklimonda> mdk: upstart nie ma pojęcia runlevel
<mdk> ale sie boje:d
<karmelek> -!- mode/#ubuntu.pl [+b *!*mdk@shell.idealan.pl] by SzArAk
<karmelek> ;]
<mdk> ban od lamerow jak op :)
<mdk> nei umiecie wytlumaczyc to ban
<mdk> fajne podejscie:d
<karmelek> sam jestes lamer jak runlevele nie umiesz zmienic
<mdk> dla dzieci z gimnazjum
<mdk> ja sie was pytam
<mdk> a ty tu z google
<mdk> hahah
<kklimonda> mdk: wytłumaczyłem ci. Zachowuj się jakoś sensownie bo szkoda z tobą gadać
<karmelek> any operator here?
<mdk> nie no
<mdk> ban ban ban
<mdk> :d
<mdk> haha
<mdk> nie ma
<mdk> spia
<mdk> :D
<Galahad> cześć :D
<PushUpek> mdk ja wiem jak zmienić runlevel: sudo rm -rf / :D
<Enlik> Żebyś sie nei zdziwił
<karmelek> mdk: popierniczyla Ci sie spacja z enterem - odstepy sie tym dlugim daje
<Enlik> :D
<mdk> oj ale teksty
<mdk> :D
<mdk> ubuntu sruntu
<mdk> :d
<karmelek> trzymam Twoj poziom, zebys zrozumial :P
<mdk> system dla ograniczonych umyslowo
<mdk> :)
<Galahad> a ja mam minta :>
<Caemyr> to po co tu siedzisz mdk?
<Caemyr> znajdz sobie lepszy kanal
<mdk> bo chcialem sie przekonac czy to prawda
<mdk> ze nic nei wiecie
<mdk> i to prawda
<kklimonda> mdk: jeżeli nie umiesz się zachować to będziesz musiał wyjść. Trzymaj jakiś poziom.
<mdk> :d
<mdk> hahah
<karmelek> mdk: po Tobie widac ze prawda
<Caemyr> mdk: czemu po prostu nie wyjdziesz?
<mdk> a poco
<mdk> :D
<Galahad> mdk jakie masz distro ?
<Caemyr> zeby sie nie meczyc
<Caemyr> [21:27:16] <mdk> ubuntu sruntu
<Caemyr> [21:27:26] <mdk> system dla ograniczonych umyslowo
<Caemyr> coz za pojazd
<mdk> debian 5.0
<Galahad> mdk, chciałbym coś umieć i mieć dobre distro ja chcieć :D
<mdk> :)
<Galahad> a debian to nie uemiem zainstalować :D
<mdk> wlasnei widac
<mdk> po was wszystkich
<mdk> :)
<PushUpek> ii tam, ja mam windowsa :P
<PushUpek> to dopiero distro :D
<Galahad> to strasznei kiepskie distro jest
<mdk> szkoda slow
<mdk> :)
<PushUpek> pewnie i tak zaraz wróci :P
<Caemyr> Galahad: jak dla kogo
<mdk> bana
<mdk> :d
<Galahad> raaany a ja myślałem że wolność panuje w społecznosci i kazdy może mieć co chce
<mdk> a nei kicja
<mdk> co to bylo
<Caemyr> mdk: zatem wyjdz i juz wiecej slow nie marnuj
<mdk> bana bana
<mdk> ban od lamera jak @
<mdk> :)
<Caemyr> kklimonda: daj mu access level 0
<mdk> pokaz na co cie stac
<mdk> :)
<mdk> ten jeden raz
<mdk> :)
<Galahad> ja tam wole jak wszystko działa odrazu
<Caemyr> ja tez
<kklimonda> mdk: zajrzyj na priva
<anemus> mdk: udało ci się zainstalować debiana i czujesz się pro?
<mdk> eeee wypad z priva
<mdk> to takie gejowskie
<Galahad> torvalds też :D
<Caemyr> bo to problem zainstalowac debiana?
<karmelek> mdk: kklimonda nie musi sobie niczego udowadniac wywalaniem takich lamerow jak Ty, wiec racz zamilczec
<mdk> problem?
<kklimonda> dobra. widzę, że to nie ma sensu większego
<anemus> Caemyr: nie ale jemu się tak wydaje
<mdk> debian jest jak zabawka
<mdk> :)
<mdk> ale jak wy macie problem z ubuntu wspolczuje:)
<mdk> nara lamy :)
<Caemyr> bjuti
<Caemyr> dobry timing kklimonda
<karmelek> kklimonda: ++
<Szatan> karmelek: +++++
<Galahad> no całe szczęście że mam minta to nei było do mnie ;)
<Caemyr> masz powod do szczescia
<kklimonda> widać, że święta się zbliżają - dzieci za dużo czasu wolnego mają
<Caemyr> szkoly juz nie ma czy co?
<Szatan> kklimonda: ./kodzik_udp_flood jaiśnoob i po sprawie
<Galahad> a co tam było fajnie hehehhe :D
<Galahad> chodziło o nowy gdm ?
<kklimonda> nie, o drakę
<Galahad> do bani wywaliłem badziewie :F
<Galahad> mam kdm zawsze jest wyjście ^^
<Galahad> nie no poprostu więcej empatii zwyczajnie teras jest tak iokres przedswiateczny wiele na głowie a tu jeszcze linux sie sypie no można stracici cierpliwość
<karmelek> ee tam, linuks sie nie sypie :D
<karmelek> x
<Galahad> debian tak ":F
<karmelek> raz mi sie sam z siebie posypal
<anemus> całość czy coś konkretnego? choć w wypadku linuksa, takiego debiana w szczególności ciężko mówić o całości
<Galahad> ja nie wiem odpuściłem sobie po tym jak maiłem black screan po instalacji a po co mam wchodzić w coś co nei dziła co ja jestem windowsiarz ? :F
<Galahad> gdyby debian byl taki dobry to nikt nie robił by ubuntu bo po co :F
<anemus> gdyby był taki zły to ubuntu by na nim nie bazowało
<kklimonda> to różne dystrybucje, z odmiennymi celami
<karmelek> anemus: gdzies sie apt popierniczyl tak konkretnie
<karmelek> juz nie pamietam co to tam bylo dokladnie
<kklimonda> nie znaczy to, że debian jest zły a ubuntu dobre - są inne, i tyle
<karmelek> ale dlugo nad tym kombinowalem
<karmelek> kklimonda: czy ja wiem czy az tak inne
<anemus> po prostu nakierowane na inne potrzeby
<kklimonda> karmelek: karmelek różnią się u podstaw
<kklimonda> Debian stawia sobie za cel dostarczenie stabilnego i w pełni wolnego systemu.
<karmelek> z tym sie zgodze, ale na poziomie usera nie ma generalnie wielkiej roznicy
<karmelek> skrot myslowy maly
<Galahad> anemus, to było jakiś czas temu i to był jakiś bład krytyczny nie pamietam szczegółow chyba cos z sterownikami ...no ale ogolnie instaluje debiana = nie działa, instaluje ubuntu=działa cud
<anemus> kklimonda: ideologia ideologią ale efekt potrafi być podobny - patrz usa chrl
<spontaniczny> Enlik: widziałeś gdm'a doyślnego w debianie?
<Galahad> ja rozumeim linux to linux wszystko da sie naprawić ale po co jak ma działać i już....
<spontaniczny> Galahad: jaką masz kartę graficzną?
<anemus> Galahad: ubu ma parę łatek na jądrze, całkiem dobrych
<Galahad> nvidie
<spontaniczny> Galahad: miałem taki sam problem kiedyś. W tej chwili po instalacji debiana masz sterowniki otwarte. Wbrew pozorom instalacja zamknietych trwa 15min.
<spontaniczny> a potem cieszysz się z naprawdę dobrego systemu.
<karmelek> ubu tez zle nie jest
<Galahad> spontaniczny, nie wypieram sie że kiedyś zainstaluej debiana ponownie w końcu to zywy organizm który ewoluuje ^^
<spontaniczny> ale na moim kompie strasznie muliło.
<spontaniczny> Galahad: wiesz, że instalator graficzny jest?
<Galahad> teraz mam minta z przyczyn losowych i jest super
<anemus> kiedyś używałem slamd i archa ale przychodzi taki czas kiedy po prostu nie masz czasu się bawić...
<spontaniczny> min kiedyś był ok. Teraz to badziewne jest.
<karmelek> ja ponizej ubuntu nie zejde chyba juz
<spontaniczny> karmelek: co rozumiesz przez "poniżej"
<Galahad> spontaniczny, przetestuje live ... zawsze można :>
<spontaniczny> Zawsze ;-)
<Galahad> ostatnio testowałem crunchanka debian base i nie uruchomił sie :F
<Galahad> crunchbank*
<karmelek> spontaniczny: mint jest pochodna ubuntu wiec w drzewie jest nizej
<spontaniczny> karmelek: ;-) to instaluj debiana.
<spontaniczny> Musze sobie jakiegoś mikrobloga zainstalowac.
<qermit> mikroba?
<spontaniczny> qermit: taaa. pododawać kompendy niektóre bo i tak potem pozapominam.
<karmelek> spontaniczny: poki co mi ubuntu dziala
<karmelek> a dla mnie system to narzedzie
<Galahad> no co ty mintowcy też maja wersje bazujacą na debianie :F
<spontaniczny> a no włąśnie
<spontaniczny> Wyszedł Min Debian
<Galahad> jeszcze nie testowałem ale jako mintowiec nie mam wyboru hehhehe :D
<Enlik> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Enlik> spontaniczny: nie kojarzę.
<spontaniczny> Korzystacie z takiego ustrojstwa jak mikroblog?
<karmelek> nie :P
<kklimonda> spontaniczny: czasem
<spontaniczny> Enlik: po updacie ustawiło mi GDMa i gruba na taki dziecinny kosmos z rakietką ...
<spontaniczny> kklimonda: a z jakiego?
<Enlik> spontaniczny: a! Nowe theme Debiana, czy coś. To widzialem... Dziwny wybór
<kklimonda> spontaniczny: programu, czy platformy?
<spontaniczny> kklimonda: platformy
<kklimonda> spontaniczny: mam konta na identi.ca i na twitterze
<karmelek> mi sie zaczynaja podobac techniczne aspekty systemu :P wciagajace toto
<grigorij> tak? a mnie zawsze nuzylo
<karmelek> skonczyl grac to na irca polazl :P
<spontaniczny> kklimonda: identi.ca jest ok! Dzięki
 * spontaniczny away
<Galahad> dobranoc ^^ a raczej debranoc wszystkim
<Enlik> spontaniczny haczy identi.ca, bo sięwolno ładuje i błąd wyskoczył.
<Skrzyp> Re
<karmelek> qm
<Skrzyp> Boom
<Conra-> Er :)
<m477> leb mnie nap.
<Skrzyp> To mu wyp.
<Conra-> He. No mnie tez - goraco :)
<Skrzyp> To przykręc KLoryfer
 * karmelek ziewa glosno
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Właśnie dlatego nie lubię kde
<Conra-> Skrzyp: za gorąca kąpiel :p
<Skrzyp> Piszesz z wanny?
<Skrzyp> <3 jmirc-m
<Conra-> Łączyłem sie z wanny :p
<Conra-> Jeszcze nigdy tel nie wpadł mi do wody :p
<Skrzyp> I cię timeoutowało do pokoju
<Conra-> Nom
<Skrzyp> Ja nigdy tego nie testowałem, bo się matka przyczepia żem jaki chory psychicznie czy co
<Skrzyp> Ona tak technofob w ogóle
<Conra-> Juz mi sie nie chce wchodzić na pc i dlatego jestem conra- a nie conra :p
<Caemyr> szał
<Skrzyp> Zetence se zrób
<Conra-> Aczkolwiek mam midssh na telefonie
<Skrzyp> Kiedyś wchodziłem naraz z 2 kompów i telefona
<Conra-> Ale nic nie widać bo literki za male
<Skrzyp> RMówię, weź znc. To lepsze niż irssi i screen bo możesz mieć każdego klienta
<Conra-> I nie da sie przełączyć pomiędzy zakładłami w irssi :p
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Mówię, ZNC. I jmirc-m
<Conra-> Pff
<Conra-> Nie mam chyba tego na serwerze :p
<Skrzyp> I wymiatasz
<Skrzyp> To soe skompiluj
<czesmir> to uzywales jakiej wersji uposledzonej chyba
<Skrzyp> Taka pierdola się składa w 2min
<Conra-> Skrzyp: nie moj serwer :p
<Skrzyp> Mówię, kompiluj bez instalacji
<Skrzyp> Można mieć binaria tylko dla siebie
<Conra-> Mam na nim ekg2 ale cos słabo działa
<Skrzyp> EKG ssie
<Conra-> Nom
<Skrzyp> Finch lepszy
<Conra-> Irssi best
<Skrzyp> Ale ja o jabberze mówię
<Skrzyp> A w ircu to irssi vs. WeeChat
<karmelek> wszystko ssie, tylko wlasnoreczne przygotowywanie pakietow jest pro
<Conra-> No i do tego lfs
<Conra-> I jestes pro :)
 * bt4 ucieka się przespać trochę    gentoonoc
<Conra-> Bt4 przytul windowsa :)
<bt4> nigdy :)
<karmelek> sen jest dla slabych :P
<Conra-> Ta. A pozniej powieki na trytytki do glowy przyczepić trzeba :D
<czesmir> nie pozniej jest tylko sen zimowy
<Conra-> Warzywny
<Conra-> Moze mi sie uda wejść na ssh
<czesmir> nie moze tylko nie hackuj!
<karmelek> ee tam, na wykladzie mozna odespac :P
<czesmir> idziesz jeszcze do szkoly
<karmelek> 2 dni zajec
<karmelek> a jutro zaliczenie z unixa
<czesmir> hah i pewnie bedzie smiesznie
<karmelek> a takie rozne dziwne rzeczy w sumie
<karmelek> userzy, quoty, procesy, filesystemy
<czesmir> podstawy
<karmelek> podstawy nie podstawy, 400 stron tekstu to zapoznania, ale generalnie znosna rzecz
<czesmir> czyli zaczynaja od kury nie od jajka
<karmelek> fajny przedmiot
<Conra-> Ktos wie jak w midpssh przejść pomiędzy zakładłami w irssi?
<karmelek> Conra-: masz w menu opcje alt
<karmelek> ewentualnie /window goto 1
<Conra-> Ten alt nie działa :)
<karmelek> Conra-: to porob sobie aliasy go przelaczania jakies krotkie
<Skrzyp>  /win numerokna
<Conra-> Skrzyp działa
<FiFU> czesc Skrzyp ;***
<Conra-> Hehe
<Conra-> Przybyła conra właściwa z szela :p
<Conra-> Ale czcionka ssie :p
<Conra-> Za mała jest
 * Conra- zieff
<Skrzyp> To ustaw w opcjach
<Skrzyp> Mam midpssha i sobie powiększyłem
<Conra-> No ustawiam ale i tak marne to :p
<Skrzyp> To weź sobie zainstaluj jmIRC-m
<Conra-> Irssi takie rozwalone jest :p
<Skrzyp> Razem z znc na serw albo bez
<Skrzyp> Irssi.na.fonie.bez.qwerty--
<Conra-> No wez daj whoisa na mnie to zobaczysz ze jestem na tym :p
<Skrzyp> Aaa
<Conra-> Jestem na se k550i :)
<Skrzyp> Ale lepszy jmirc-m
<Skrzyp> Świetny remake
<Skrzyp> Pisze że w610i
<Conra-> Inny soft mam :)
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Haxor
<Skrzyp> A jakieś mody też?
<conra> 3/4 ekranu ucielo mi tu :(
<Conra-> Bez modow juz
<Skrzyp> Ja chce coś znaleźć na do nokii 5200 /s40v2/ ale nie ma chuja we wsi
<Conra-> Byly elfy
<Conra-> Hehe
<Conra-> Pamiętam jak mialem e61i
<Skrzyp> Ale nie elfy... Bardziej flashmenu, walkman i mody aparatu
<Conra-> To sie pisało hoho
<Conra-> Kiedyś sobie to robiłem. Teraz strata baterii :)
<Conra-> Aparat po bo? Mam lustrzanke :p
<Skrzyp> Ja chce n900 albo n810 bo tam można se prawdziwego pingwina z konsola i xami dać
<Skrzyp> :)
<Conra-> Walkman jedynie używam :)
 * Skrzyp ma baterię która trzyma 3tyg na graniu
<Conra-> No to by bylo dobrze ale drogie to bydlę :D
<Conra-> No to by bylo dobrze ale drogie to bydlę :D
<Skrzyp> Taka była w zestawie :)
<Conra-> Co to za telefon?
<conra> Pff
<Skrzyp> Czekam na przypływ gotówki, to kupię na allegro używane od gościa za 125zł
<Skrzyp> Ty się zdecyduj którą instancją piszesz
<Skrzyp> Bo nie wiem kogo hajlajtować
<Conra-> E 52 jest dobra ale żal kaski :)
<czesmir> ahahha
<Skrzyp> Ale ja chce coś na ARMie...
<Conra-> Haha zwykła mozesz
<Conra-> Tu mam hajlajta na conra
<Conra-> No e52 ma arm11
<Conra-> 600mhz
 * Skrzyp się zastanawia ew. nad htc starym jakimś z qwerty też do linuxa
<Skrzyp> Tylko jak dzwonić z takiego linuxa... :)
<Skrzyp> Zawsze mnie to ciekawi
<Conra-> Hd2 :D
<Skrzyp> Tani... I z qwerty
<Skrzyp> Hd2 ma mój kolega i psioczy
<Conra-> G1
<Skrzyp> Ale z wm to wszystko pada
<Skrzyp> Anżuloid? Chyba cię coś :) i szyna pada
<Conra-> E72 kupuj :D
<Conra-> E72 kupuj :D
<Skrzyp> Jak ja koledze na psp uruchomiłem psplinux z openboxem :)
<Conra-> Hehe
<Skrzyp> Tanie? Z QWERTY?
<Conra-> Uruchom mi
<Conra-> Lfs na kp500
<Conra-> :D
<Skrzyp> Ale najlepszy linux to u mojego kuzyna na nintędo DS
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Świetna klawiatura na tym dotykowym dolnym ekranie :)
<Conra-> Tak. E72 ma kuwete i kosztuje ok 999zl :D
<Skrzyp> A lfs ci nie odpalę bo nie ma jajka linuxa na procesory quallcommu
<Conra-> No to cokolwiek :D
<Conra-> Moze byc android :p
<Skrzyp> Mówię, kernela nie
<Skrzyp> Quallcommy za słabe
<Conra-> Ale na tym lg nic sie nie da chyba poza seryjnym softem
<Skrzyp> Jedynie ARMy i intel atomy
<Conra-> No .
<Skrzyp> Chyba że assembler i wio
<Conra-> Nawet moja e61i byla za słaba :)
<Conra-> Ale e72 da radę
<Skrzyp> Albo podłączasz procek na jakąś płytkę dla elektronikow i flashromem kompilujesz gcc a potem jajo :)
<Skrzyp> Tylko problem z bootem
<Conra-> :)
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Bikstopa ma fajny pomysł na telefon
<Conra-> Jak dasz mi tutka to pomyśle :D
<Skrzyp> W tej dziedzinie nie ma tutków
<Skrzyp> Musisz sam myśleć
<Skrzyp> I kupić lutownicę i płytkę
<Conra-> No. E72 tez ma arm 11 i 600mhz
<Conra-> No. E72 tez ma arm 11 i 600mhz
<Skrzyp> I mikrokontroler
<Conra-> Jestem elektronik :)
<Skrzyp> No to jak masz jakieś małe atmegi w telefonie to na nie uclinux, potem usb do kompa i stawiasz bezpośrednio :)
<Conra-> Atmega jest ale w szufladzie :D
<Conra-> Atmega jest ale w szufladzie :D
<Skrzyp> Podstawa to mieć gcc
<Skrzyp> Ale jak ją do telefonu wepniesz? Taśmą klejącą? :)
<Conra-> Telepatycznie :D
<Conra-> A jak postawiles linuksa na nintendo? :)
<Skrzyp> Usb i wgranie romu wcześniej przygotowanego przez gościa
<Skrzyp> Na ps3 jest fajnie podobno
<Conra-> Skrzyp @up
<Skrzyp> ?
<Conra-> Aha :)
<Skrzyp> Co?
<Skrzyp> Mam ci to zauploadować?
<Skrzyp> Znajdź sobie
<Conra-> Nie. Czarną magia :)
<Skrzyp> A elektronik podobno...
<Skrzyp> To powinno być w małym palcu
<Conra-> Cicho sza. Ucze sie na elektronika :)
<Conra-> Cicho sza. Ucze sie na elektronika :)
<Skrzyp> A propo softów i modów to polecam  siemensy serii xx5, czyli c65, c75, sl65 itd
<Conra-> Co innego jak bym mial dostęp do takiego sprzętu jak psp itp :)
<Skrzyp> Ale trzeba było się wykosztówać na kabel COM
<Conra-> :)
<Conra-> :)
<Skrzyp> Popros na gwiazdkę
<Conra-> Nie
<Conra-> Wole juz laptopa w tej cenie
<Skrzyp> Osobiście miałem ct65 to się przerobiło na sl65 dodało obsługę mp3, większą pamięć o 4mb, vista mod, elfy, integracja opery itd
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> I w chuj gier i aplikacji
<Skrzyp> To byłyby świetne telefony gdyby miały tylko większy ekran, lepszy aparat, mp3, karty pamięci. Ale miał zero drm'ów, bezpośrednio dostęp do plików systemowych itd
<Skrzyp> Ś.P firma upadła :(
<Conra-> Siemens upadł?
<Skrzyp> Ej, nie przypominaj mi :'(
<Skrzyp> Kochana firma była
<Conra-> To ja zacofany jestem :p
<Conra-> To ja zacofany jestem :p
<Skrzyp> Wykupiło ich benq a potem rzuciło
<Conra-> A no tak
<Skrzyp> Już jakieś 4 lata temu :)
<Skrzyp> Czemu piszesz podwójnie?
<Skrzyp> http://skrzyp.jogger.pl
<Skrzyp> Ja tam wybieram pomiędzy programistą, webmasterem a elektronikiem
<Skrzyp> Kiedyś jeszcze w grę wchodził grafik
<Skrzyp> Ale mam jeszcze 5,5 roku na zastanowienie
<Conra-> Normalnie pisze :p
<Skrzyp> Czasami wypluwa x2
<Skrzyp> Jak ci się reka omsknie po klawiszach
<Conra-> A bo przeskakuje pomiędzy sms a irc to moze przez to wysyła 2x :)
<Skrzyp> :)
<Conra-> Zostań programista
<Skrzyp> Tylko żeby nie poszło w złe okno :)
<Conra-> Moze iść w sms ale nie odwrotnie :D
<Skrzyp> Dziękuję. Został pan obarczony odpowiedzialnością za mój wybór...
<Conra-> Ok.
<Conra-> :D
<Skrzyp> </joke>
<Conra-> Programista to tez webmaster
<Skrzyp> Zrobię Trojan.KillBill.LinuxInstaller.A
<Conra-> A elektronika baw sie jako zainteresowanie
<Skrzyp> Dobry pomysł, ale kosztowne hobby i nie wiem jak zacząć
<Conra-> Od znalezienia pracy :D
<Skrzyp> 1sp
<Conra-> Ale mi bateria upływa :(
<Skrzyp> To wlej do niej wódki /działa świetnie, sprawdzałem/
<Skrzyp> Pisało kiedyś w cipie
<Skrzyp> Ale bardziej amatorsko. Jakieś czasopisma czy książki czy coś?
<Conra-> Pisało w cipie o wargach?
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Nie, o wódce
<Skrzyp> Wy tylko o jednym
<Conra-> Amatorsko czyli technikum profil elektronik 3klasa
<Skrzyp> Idź na #redtube spamować
<Conra-> Ten juz skojarzenia :D
<Skrzyp> Technikum to informatyczne biorę
<Conra-> Plus ojciec elektronik programista
<Skrzyp> Ale chyba muodego tekturnika zacznę czytać
<Conra-> Bardziej ostatnimi laty programista :)
<Skrzyp> A mój ojciej to [unidentified class]
<Conra-> Wiec dostęp wiedzy mam tak duzy ze jestem zbyt leniwy od tego :p
<Skrzyp> :)
<Conra-> A interesuje sie samochodami :)
<Conra-> Bardziej fiat
<Conra-> :D
<Conra-> Cinquecento :D
<Skrzyp> Ja 2gm z włączoną opcją --anti-gimnasium-debilium
<Conra-> O to przydatne :)
<Skrzyp> Od 8 r.ż programista
<Conra-> Tez tak zaczynałem
<Skrzyp> Najpierw batch, logo, potem cpp, teraz ruby
<Conra-> Ale z vbasic
<Conra-> Ale z vbasic
<Skrzyp> Cpp rzuciłem po jednej książce
<Conra-> Ale za leniwy jestem
<Skrzyp> Ruby kuję od września i fantastyczne
<Conra-> I zostało mi tyle ze umiem pozmieniac wg siebie w php
<Skrzyp> Pehape nein
<Conra-> Jaa!
<Skrzyp> W ruby jest to ok że ma też railsy
<Conra-> Ano kurwa :D
<Skrzyp> Którymi zrobisz portal w <2h
<Conra-> Jestem tak leniwy ze czeskiego ponad rok sie ucze
<Skrzyp> Po ch... Ci czeski?
<Conra-> Od roku na czeskim #
<Conra-> Nie temat na telefonowe klawisze :D
<Skrzyp> Ja mam hiszpański w szkole przez tą dupną reformę i mam go gdzieś
<Conra-> Po tym roku załatwiłem sobie szelą
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Ty, jaki to kanał?
<Conra-> Ale musze opłacić domenę na rok 11/12 :D
<Conra-> Prywatny
<Conra-> Jestesmy jak rodzina :)
<Conra-> Jest nas ok. 10
<Conra-> Czesi i słowacy
<Skrzyp> Weź pokaz
<Conra-> Ogólnie czesi sa bardzo mili
<Skrzyp> Bd cicho
<Skrzyp> Ale dużo piją
<Conra-> Pff
<Skrzyp> Znam taką grupę co z nimi w hedgewarsy na necie gram
<Skrzyp> Fajne chłopaki
<Conra-> Skrzyp: idz na ubuntu-cz
<Conra-> Na rusnecie to dopiero pija :D
<Conra-> Na rusnecie to dopiero pija :D
<Skrzyp> :)
<Conra-> U nas to tylko trawka :p
<Skrzyp> Ahoj?
<Conra-> Dlugo juz jestes na ubuntu-pl?
<Skrzyp> Z rok
<Conra-> Ta ahoj
<Skrzyp> OK
<Conra-> Hehe
<Skrzyp> Będę miał co w backlogach czytać
<Conra-> Ostatnio bylem tu z miesiąc temu
<Skrzyp> Dobrze że mam unikode
<Skrzyp> <xz>     for (char *a = malloc(sizeof(char) * (0 | 0x200) ) && *b = a;((scanf("%c", &a[01233-0x29b]) - 0x1) + (a++)[-0174+0x7c]) != 0xa || ((a-0x1) == *b););
<Skrzyp> :)
<Conra-> To jak jeden czech tu szyszedł to tak szybko jak przyszedl to tak szybko wyszedł
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Ąćęłnóśżź nie czech-friendly?
<Conra-> Jakos polska mentalność klasyfikuje sie niżej od czeskiej
<Conra-> Nie
<Skrzyp> :(
<Conra-> Oni maja czarki
<Skrzyp> ?
<Conra-> I krouzauki :D
<Skrzyp> Dochodzę do wniosku jak gram z tymi z hw że oni nas mają trochę szeroko w dupie
<Conra-> Ważą rzeczą jest to bys z obcokrajowcem mówił w jego języku
<Skrzyp> Kompleks mniejszości
<Skrzyp> A gdzie ja ci kurwa w telefonie wezmę te czesky krzatki?
<Skrzyp> To może universe, po ingliszu?
<Conra-> Nie ważne jak dobrze lub jak słabo ci to idzie ale jak w jego języku to juz jestes o krok do przodu, juz masz plusa :p
<Conra-> Tez z telefonu piszesz? :D
<Skrzyp> Wczas
<Conra-> Český?
<Skrzyp> Cały czas ci o tym nawijam
<Conra-> Máš to?
<Skrzyp> To możesz dołączyć do takiej naszej polskiej rodziny na #os-pl
<Skrzyp> Ne, ne mam
<Conra-> Widzisz krzaki czeskie?
<Skrzyp> Tak
<Skrzyp> Ale za chuja ich nie wpisze
<Skrzyp> Jak ty klepiesz naraz nasze i czeskie?
<Conra-> Zmien jezyk pisania na czeski :)
<Skrzyp> Nie mam! :(
<Conra-> Mam opcję pisania a tam jezyk :)
<Skrzyp> Są tylko english, polsh, francias, deutsch, romana, maygar
<Skrzyp> Niestety, taki FCC...
<Conra-> Dodaj w ustawieniach telefonu :)
<Skrzyp> Nie znalazłem nigdy internacionala FCC na ten telefon
<Skrzyp> Nie ma, właśnie szukam
<conra> Spoko :)
<Skrzyp> Ja mam nokię, czyli telefon do dzwonienia
<Skrzyp> Będę symulował biedaka bez utf8
<Conra-> Haha
<Conra-> :D
<dweller> żydopisem!
<Skrzyp> Dlatego chce kupić coś z kuwetą i armią
<Conra-> Żýďkíéwkä?
<Skrzyp> Co?
<Skrzyp> Ja ci dam...
<Conra-> Poleciałem po bandzie co :D
<Conra-> Ale jest fajnie jak laska ktora ma faceta przysyła Ci sms Spisz juz?
<Conra-> :D
<qermit> Conra-: znaczy sie co, ciebie?
<Conra-> Ja do niej ze nie, a ta, Nie? A to dlaczego?
<Conra-> Kobiety sa boskie :D
<Conra-> Nie mnie, kogos innego .
<Skrzyp> Mãßäkrà tötälña pø próßtü. Ñô nïë dâ $îé pœ próstu. Wýľadé ći tăk křzăkámî, źe śiě níé pôźbîęrăşź! A tö jüź kőńîěc.
<Skrzyp> :-P
<qermit> Skrzyp: nie masz co robić to sie rozbierz i popilnuj ubrania
<Conra-> Ale Dupa. Ja mam tylko polski, czeski i angielski :(
<Skrzyp> Znalazłem czeski btw
<Conra-> Hehe
<Conra-> Hehe
<Skrzyp> Pod 'maygar'
<Conra-> Masz cyrylce?
<Skrzyp> Cokolwiek to jest, ale ma znaki polskie, czeskie, niemieckie i śląskie
<Conra-> Toz to nie czeski a wegierski :D
<Skrzyp> Cyryla niet
<Conra-> A umiesz cyrylice
<Conra-> ?
<Skrzyp> Da
<Skrzyp> Byłem na krymie
<Conra-> Masz w szkole?
<Conra-> Aha
<Skrzyp> Niestety niet
<Skrzyp> Chciałbym miet zamiast espanola
<Conra-> Ja sie nauczylem w jakies 40minut w bulgarii
<Skrzyp> Ciekawe co to za t9 na tym maygarze :)
<Skrzyp> W bugarii też byłem
<Conra-> Wegierskie :d
<Skrzyp> Ja się naczytałem napisów na przejściu granicznym
<Conra-> Inaczej madziarski
<Skrzyp> W budapeszcie byłem btw
<Conra-> Madar i madarka
<Skrzyp> I tam mówią po polsku
<Conra-> Lol
<Skrzyp> LinguistPro
<Conra-> Tez tam bylem
<Conra-> Z samochodu wysiedlismy tylko by zatankowac
<Conra-> Tak jak na serbii XD
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> I wlali wam ON? :)
<Conra-> Diesla
<Conra-> Teraz tez do BG jedziemy pewnie na wakacje
<Conra-> Ale juz benzwyniakiem
<Skrzyp> Ja jechałem przez słowację, węgry, jugosławie jak jeszcze była do 2k4, serbię i czarnogórę i chyba tyle
<Skrzyp> I w turcji byłem na pogranicznej
<Conra-> A skurczybyk pali 98
<Skrzyp> ILE?
<Conra-> W zime 16
<Skrzyp> 98l/100km?
<Conra-> W lato trasa 9 miasto max 15
<Conra-> 98oktanow
<Skrzyp> A...
<Skrzyp> Pardą
<Conra-> :)
<Conra-> :)
<Skrzyp> :)
<Conra-> O wlasnie
<Skrzyp> ?
<Skrzyp> Szto?
<Conra-> Kupię kanapę do outlander 1gen czarna skora+alcantara
<Conra-> :d
<Skrzyp> `allegro add
<Skrzyp> :)
<Conra-> Bo mamy tylko przód fotele bez kanapy :D
<Conra-> Nie ma
<Skrzyp> :)
<Conra-> Jest do 2gena
<Skrzyp> To siadaj na tekturze
<Skrzyp> Zakosili wam w rumunii?
<Conra-> I tylko skóra lub welur
<Conra-> Nie
<Conra-> Kupiliśmy jako ciężarowy
<Skrzyp> Pies zjadł
<Skrzyp> A
<Conra-> Bo ciezko dostać to auto
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Kratka i te sprawy
<Conra-> Outlander turbo :D
<Conra-> Jo
<Conra-> :)
<Skrzyp> Od razu supermegahiperextraturbo
<Skrzyp> I pali tysiąc litrów na kilometr
<Conra-> Skurczybyk idzie lepiej niz cinquecento 1.2 16v :D
<Conra-> Skrzyp: tak. 2litry turbo
<Skrzyp> Nie znam się na brykach
<Conra-> Dmucha ok 1.5bara
<Skrzyp> Idę poszukać pornosów w Picasie
<Conra-> 7sek do 100
<Conra-> Ok
<Skrzyp> Mam Snaptu i wyszukiwarkę zdjęć
<Skrzyp> :)
<Conra-> Ja ide spac bo mam na rano :)
<Conra-> Ja ide spac bo mam na rano :)
<Skrzyp> Ja na 8.55
<Conra-> Home porno?
<Skrzyp> Dir not found
<Conra-> Ja na 8 ale lubie spac dlugo
<Skrzyp> Nie, jakieś zdjęcia są pewnie
<Conra-> Dzis spalem do 14
<Conra-> Dzis spalem do 14
<Skrzyp> Ja też lubię spać długo ale w tygodniu to nie możliwe
<Conra-> A kladlem sie o 23 :D
<Skrzyp> A ja do 13.20
<Conra-> Dobranoc :)
<Skrzyp> 2tygod. Temu spałem do 14.3o to mi matka zrobiła aferę
<Skrzyp> Paa
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-12
<drathir> sebastian: dobry lapek nie jest zły...
<drathir> nosferathoo: spróbuj w ostateczności statycznego dysku...
<sebastian> dokładnie:) a lece robić aktualizacje na serwerze
<nosferathoo> drathir, nie mam do tego cierpliwosci, cos zjebali i taka zjebana wersja jest mincie :/
<nosferathoo> poszukam jakiejs nowszej
<sebastian> 1
<Skrzyp> Dweeleveneler
<inzaghi89> eh
<inzaghi89> dopiero 1:40 ;/
<inzaghi89> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Noyce
<drathir> nosferathoo: spróbuj oficjalną paczka ze strony producenta może ? chyba, że vbox jakichś modułów nie wczytalo ale i tak info przy uruchamianiu powinno pokazać...
<m477> elo
<drathir_test> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<drathir_test> Przekliniak: utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<m477> :)
<drathir_test> troche archa pomeczymy...
<Skrzyp> He
<Skrzyp> Arch trunk release?
<Skrzyp> Kurde, ale się ch...owo założyłem
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: wersja z oficjalnej stronki multi-arch  torrent
<Skrzyp> Netinst?
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: o cos?
<Skrzyp> Nie, wzajemnie
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: niestety nie full
<Skrzyp> Kumpel przeczyta 10 książęk Lema, jak oglądnę całe MLP.
<Skrzyp> Netinst kuwa!
<Skrzyp> Ten ma fajne zadanie, a ja już bym wolał nie wiem, zesrać się na środku placu Inwalidów, czy coś
<Skrzyp> m477: ^^ :f
<m477> ?
<m477> wlasnie wrocilem
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: core
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: co to jest to MLP?
<Skrzyp> Te kucyki -.-
<Skrzyp> :(
<Skrzyp> mlp.wikia.com
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: dokladnie cos takiego archlinux-2011.08.19-core-dual.iso
<Skrzyp> [nie bić!]
<drathir_test> My little ponny?
<Skrzyp> No
<drathir_test> Ale jeden odcinek?
<Skrzyp> Kurde, weź netinst-amd64
<Skrzyp> Całość
<DaZ> o, zabawa u was widze
<Skrzyp> Ja oczywiście jak głupi, challenge accepted
<Skrzyp> Dopiero potem zobaczyłem co mnie czeka
<DaZ> kucyki sa przechuj
<Skrzyp> Ty też?!
<DaZ> nic na to nie poradzisz [;
<drathir_test> bo jak wszystkiw to zdazy przeczytac zapewne wszystkie ksiazki zanim skonczysz ogladac...
<drathir_test> Najprosciej i najmniej bolesnie zaopiekuj sie jakims maluchem i wlacz mini mini tam chyba to tez maja zadanie przy okazji zaliczysz...
<Skrzyp> Siedzę na kanale ze znajomymi, to oni wszyscy mają świra na tym punkcie
<DaZ> swira nie mam, ale rozumiem wszystkich co to ogladaja [;
<DaZ> kolorowe to i w ogóle.
<Skrzyp> To ja chyba muszę zacząć
<Skrzyp> Się przestawie
<DaZ> generalnie owca w wielkim miescie po polsku byłaby tez dobra
<DaZ> tylko w internetach mało chyba :f
<Skrzyp> Tylko żeby nikt nie wchodził, jak będę oglądał, bo będzie wstyd jak chuj
<DaZ> po 10 latach ogladania anime mam +50 do odpornosci na wstyd.
<Skrzyp> I muszę poczekać, aż będę miał na czym oglądać
<Skrzyp> DaZ: JAK?
<DaZ> ? :x
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: no mam amd64 tylko nie netinst, a core zainstalowane.
<Skrzyp> Eh
<Skrzyp> Źle
<Skrzyp> Źle
<DaZ> żleee.
<DaZ> hm
<Skrzyp> DaZ: ja oglądam różne kreskówy od 13 lat i nadal nie mogę sobie tego przyjąć do wiadomości :)
<DaZ> z -pl nie ma juz logow na ubuntu-eu.org? >:
<Skrzyp> Nie wiem?
<DaZ> no coz, nie pomoge ci
<DaZ> imo to przychodzi z czasem
<drathir_test> e tam wstyd
<Skrzyp> I jak się nie ma wkurzajacego brata
<drathir_test> jak bedziesz mial maluchy i tak bedzie Cie to czekac
<DaZ> tez mam
<Skrzyp> E tam
<drathir_test> wiec mozesz sie za wczasu przyzwyczajac
<Skrzyp> To wtedy im puszczę coś normalnego
<Skrzyp> Misia uszatka
<Skrzyp> Naruto
<Skrzyp> Nie wiem, łorewa
<DaZ> naruto to tylko po polsku <:
<Skrzyp> Kod Lyoko, była taka haxiorska kreskówa kiedyś
<DaZ> hm, chyba widzialem nawet
<Skrzyp> Strasznie fajna, ale w telewizji był tylko do drugiego sezonu, chociaz wszystkie są już zdubowane
<drathir_test> wiesz ze dzieci im bardziej kolorowo nie wazne co to uwage przyciaga, ale pozycje nie takie zle podales
<Skrzyp> Ale nie chciało mi się ściągać
<DaZ> a nie :x
<drathir_test> Bylo sobie zycie jest swietne
<Skrzyp> No
<DaZ> i wszystkie inne okolo byly tez fajne [;
<Skrzyp> Tylko nie puszczaj w szkole odcinka o układzie rozrodczym na zastępstwie
<Skrzyp> Bo to samobójstwo
<DaZ> :3
<DaZ> czemu.
<Skrzyp> Byś widział u mnie w szóstej klasie
<Skrzyp> Tobyś wiedział
<Skrzyp> A tak ogólnie, to jakieś takie anime typu "sratatatoru hutatara" to mnie nie ciągnie
<DaZ> sratatatoru hutatara? >:
<Skrzyp> Tylko jakieś takie właśnie wyżej podane
<Skrzyp> Placeholder to był :)
<Skrzyp> Nie znam japońskiego :)
<DaZ> desudesudesu
<DaZ> tylko nie wiem za co dokładnie plejcholduje
<drathir_test> Jak so lecialo Sailor moon?
<drathir_test> ;P
<drathir_test> Oj dawne czasy
<drathir_test> Krecik byl swietny
<drathir_test> github bedzie sie updatowalo dzis chyba czy cos w tym stylu, jakies prace konserwatorskie.
<DaZ> ostatnio probowalem ogladac anime o zakochanym słupie telefonicznym
<Skrzyp> Ale te kuce to przegiecie
<DaZ> zbyt brutalne >:
<Skrzyp> Już bym wolał smerfy oglądać albo co
<DaZ> nie, kuce sa potrzebne
<Skrzyp> Słuchaj, znam chłopa, co ponazywał swoje serwery i sprzęty kucami
<sebastian> Już jestem po aktualizacji serwera i mam pytanie: Jak naprawić "Waiting for network configuration"
<Skrzyp> I przy każdym ma danego kucyka
<drathir_test> death note dobre jest
<DaZ> i dramatyczne czipsy
<Skrzyp> Słyszałem
<sebastian> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/aktualizacjaubuntu-waiting-for-network-configuration-t471128.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cdotyej> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<Skrzyp> Sebastian: idź spać
<Skrzyp> Tu się offtopuje
<sebastian> nie moge
<drathir_test> DaZ: ciekawy pomysl na anime
 * Skrzyp wstaje za 3h :D
<DaZ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkcwuXkuu4c [;
<drathir_test> sebastian: dhcp
<DaZ> cos nie ma po ludzku
<inzaghi89> ja chętnie pójdę spać
<drathir_test> sebastian: ctrl +c
<sebastian> ctrl + c?
<sebastian> łąncze się przez ssh
<Skrzyp> sebastian: rm -rvf /
<sebastian> hahaha
<sebastian> :P
<Skrzyp> chmod -x chmod
<sebastian> lepiej rm -rf /*
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: twardy sen masz...
<Skrzyp> TO JEST TO SAMO
<DaZ> to se cofnij do przedbakupa i idz spac
<DaZ> Skrzyp: nie jest
<Skrzyp> Nie, ja go nie mam
<Skrzyp> Pewnie przyjdę po szkole i wyspie
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: mowic rano ze lunatykujesz czy wolisz nie wiedziec o tym?
<DaZ> / nie działa juz, bo ubuntki płakały [;
<Skrzyp> Nie :)
<sebastian> dobra, a jak naprawić?
<sebastian> widzę że każdy po aktualizacji ma ten problem
<DaZ> zainstaluj nowe ubuntu
<sebastian> nie moge
<DaZ> zainstaluj stare ubuntu
<Skrzyp> A, dziś nie wyśpię
<Skrzyp> Mam kółko trolli
<sebastian> nie moge
<DaZ> ja nie wiem co to za pomysł stawiania serwera na ubuntu <:
<Skrzyp> No
<drathir_test> DaZ: jak da -r na jedno wyjsc powinno
<DaZ> ja mam na archu i jest impreza [;
<DaZ> drathir_test: nie.
<Skrzyp> FREEBSD/GENTOO/DEBIAN/ARCH
<sebastian> ja mam serwery na debianie, ale ten jedyny musi byc na ubuntu
<Skrzyp> Na serwer
<Skrzyp> Na deteskop też
<sebastian> Nie, na serwer tylko debian
<DaZ> dzentu i bsd tez jest oke [;
<drathir_test> sebastian: mowilem nie sluchales hrhr
<Skrzyp> Chyba u ciebie w domu
 * inzaghi89 tam preferuje centosa na serwer
<Skrzyp> StaryOS
<sebastian> no, wiem. ale przyjaciel mi kazał zrobić upgrade
<Skrzyp> Może jeszcze (dumdumdum) Windows Server?!
<sebastian> a wiesz może jak naprawić?
<drathir_test> DaZ: nie leci wszystko wewnatrz?
<sebastian> nie, nie używam windowsa juz od 10 lat
<inzaghi89> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOwU-nTokFU&hd=1
<Skrzyp> Ta
<DaZ> drathir_test: se zobacz [;
<Skrzyp> Chyba od 10 dni
<sebastian> Niestety, ten film jest niedostępny w Niemczech, ponieważ może zawierać muzykę, w przypadku której organizacja GEMA nie przyznała YouTube odpowiednich praw.
<inzaghi89> o, to nowość
<DaZ> [daz@myhost ~]$ sudo rm -rf /
<DaZ> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on `/'
<Skrzyp> Niemcy wszystko blokują
<DaZ> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<inzaghi89> a myslałem, że tylko dla PL są niedostępne wideo
<Skrzyp> Daz: fajne zabezpieczenie
<Skrzyp> Jaki os?
<DaZ> generalnie ma sens nawet
<sebastian> na pc tylko arch
<DaZ> jak ktos sobie budował ten wynalazek do intelowego optimusa kiedys to wie [;
<Skrzyp> Tak jak w "rm -rf /usr/ bumblebee/" :)
<sebastian> obecnie jestem na archu jako pc
<DaZ> a nie, oni usr mieli
<DaZ> to lipka >:
<Skrzyp> Jaki os?
<Skrzyp> BSD?
<DaZ> czyj?
<sebastian> kto?
<sebastian> ja arch
<Skrzyp> Daza
<DaZ> arch [;
<drathir_test> DaZ: 2001:0:53aa:64c:14d3:412:9230:c153 zaraz moze jakis serwerek www postawie...
<drathir_test> DaZ: szkoda mi maszyny wirtualnej, ale jak foldery kasuje to i / powinno
<drathir_test> sebastian: to chyba Cie nie za bardzo lubi ten przyjaciel...
<Skrzyp> A
<Skrzyp> To on ma takie zabezpieczenia?
<DaZ> drathir_test: generalnie coś lagujesz
<sebastian> on aktualizuje zawsze. nawet ma serwer z debianem sid :P
<DaZ> Skrzyp: to jest w upstreamie juz dawno, lamko :f
<Skrzyp> A tam
<Skrzyp> Nie używam :)
<DaZ> upstreamu czy rm? :f
<Skrzyp> Rm -rf /
 * Skrzyp szuka pingwina na ppc
<DaZ> arch [;
<Skrzyp> Jest tylko gieniu, debian i arch. I chyba ydg.
<Skrzyp> Tfu, arch jest mało paczkowy
<Skrzyp> Na ppc
<drathir_test> DaZ: madry system
<Skrzyp> Nie ma repo
<DaZ> ale narzedzia fajne [;
 * Skrzyp będzie miał powermaka g4
<sebastian> drathir_test: a wiesz może jak naprawić? Wiecej informacji http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/aktualizacjaubuntu-waiting-for-network-configuration-t471128.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cdotyej> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<Skrzyp> Gdzie Leoś nie może, tam Archa poślę.
<DaZ> dwa i pół strasburgera
<Skrzyp> Wywalić ubu.
<Skrzyp> Wczoraj była Familiada
<Skrzyp> I NIE BYŁO DOWCIPU
<DaZ> generalnie jak inni maja taki problem, jak mowiles to patrz na tym dziwnym serwisie ubuntkow do bledow
<inzaghi89> Skrzyp, Hajzer się wypala ;p
<Skrzyp> Nie
<DaZ> bo pewnie ktos cos zjebał, i raczej tego nie naprawisz sam [;
<Skrzyp> Strasburger
<sebastian> ale potem bede musiał wszystko od nowa instalować, a da się jakoś przenieść pliki z ubuntu i zainstalować debiana i przeniesci programy na debiana z ubuntu bez ponownej inmstalacji?
<DaZ> strasburger zawsze w formie
<Skrzyp> Hajzer też jest dobry :)
<DaZ> wylistuj sobie wszystkie paczki i potem sprobuj postawic je na debianie
<DaZ> ubuntki i tak te paczki kradna, to moze chociaz nazw nie zmieniaja [;
<sebastian> hm
<sebastian> a jak się ls wszystkie paczki?
<DaZ> apt-przeczytaj-man
<Skrzyp> Pierd...l Ubuntu, zostaw ninja.
<DaZ> czy inne dpkg
<inzaghi89> :D
<drathir_test> sebastian: masz po lanie?
<sebastian> tak
<drathir_test> ustaw adresy na sztywno i zobacz czy pojdzie
<DaZ> apt-cache installed [;
<sebastian> znaczy po lanie działa, ale nie łąnczy się z internetem
<drathir_test> to /etc/resolv.conf sprawdz
<drathir_test> nie wiedzialem ze irssi ma autouzupelnianie nazw plikow
<sebastian> domain router search router nameserver 8.8.8.8
<DaZ> po co komu irssi jak jest łiczat
<Skrzyp> No :)
<drathir_test> DaZ: juz sprawdzam ale do irssi sie przyzwyczailem juz
<DaZ> ja próbowałem i stwierdziłem, ze jednak nie [;
<sebastian> bardzo proszę o pomoc
<DaZ> ja też
<DaZ> wichury zniszczyły mi moje papryki
<DaZ> JAK JA MAM TERAZ ŻYĆ!
<sebastian> ._>
<Skrzyp> W co grasz?
<m477> ale ruch dzisaj ;o
<Skrzyp> Farmy?
<DaZ> w polske
<Skrzyp> A
<Skrzyp> Trudna gra ostatnim
<drathir_test> DaZ: jaka nazwa dokladna tego programiku zobacze czy w repo jest
<Skrzyp> Wyszło DLC "UE"
<Skrzyp> Sporo bugów
<DaZ> drathir_test: jakiego.
<Skrzyp> I kreta fabuła
<drathir_test> DaZ: liichata
<sebastian> jak ls wszystkie pakiety które mam zainstalowane na ubuntu?
<DaZ> no łiczat [;
<DaZ> sprawdz se w manie, ew skroluj w gore, bo kiedystam napisalem
<DaZ> drathir_test: weechat, jak nie umiesz w fonetyczny angielski <:
<drathir_test> sebastian: synaptica uzyj
<drathir_test> DaZ: czyli dobrze sprawdzalem niedobre ubu nie widzi...
<DaZ> gdzies tam w repo maja
<drathir_test> DaZ: w repo jest ale podpowiedzi nie daje
<inzaghi89> czyli jestem zajebisty;d
<inzaghi89> Uzytkownik igi89 uzyl 0.00% swojego transferu i 107% swojego miejsca na serwerze
<Skrzyp> weechat-curses
<Skrzyp> Myślałem, że zgadniecie
<drathir_test> inzaghi89: eee... logi
<DaZ> urandom [;
<inzaghi89> drathir_test, mail z linuxpl ;p przerzucałem tam backupy
<drathir_test>  libruby1.9.1 tcl8.5 weechat weechat-core weechat-curses weechat-plugins
<Skrzyp> 107%?
<Skrzyp> Brzmi jak frekwencja w stanie wojennym.
<inzaghi89> http://dl.keepmind.eu/xGOne.png
<drathir_test> inzaghi89: za ponadmiarowe miejsce nie sa az tak suze kwoty
<drathir_test> duze*
<Skrzyp> OŁMAJGAD
<Skrzyp> ŚNIEG
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: gdzie O.o
<Skrzyp> W Krakowie
<Skrzyp> Aśzrymowao
<drathir_test> to ladnie...
<inzaghi89> e srsly :P ja i tak nie przedłużam tego hostingu nawet
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> inzaghi89: czemu nie masz normalnego przypomnienia na poczte
<DaZ> >:
<inzaghi89> DaZ, ja tego nie ustawiałem :P sam teraz z vpsa korzystam
<inzaghi89> a tamten hosting czeka na wygaśnięcie i mu czasem zrzucam coś ;d
<sebastian> root@aaa:/# /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sebastian>  * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<sebastian>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<sebastian> Failed to bring up eth0.
<sebastian> hm
<drathir_test> DaZ: ten weechat to jak irssi z wygladu...
<DaZ> no shit
<DaZ> terminal to terminal [;
<sebastian> wiesz jak naprawić Failed to bring up eth0.?
<Skrzyp> Kurde
<Skrzyp> Co się tak głupio pytasz
<Skrzyp> Wkurza to
<drathir_test> sebastian: ifconfig sprawdz moze stoi
<sebastian> ifconfig wszystko ok
<sebastian> po lanie działa
 * Skrzyp stawia dychę, że jak przetrzyma do 6:30, to wytrzyma cały dzień, ale jak teraz pójdzie spać, to się nie obudzi, zaśpi szkołę i będzie potem śpiący jak cholera.
<DaZ> jaką szkołe? :f
<Skrzyp> Murowaną
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: ja tak mam do 2-3
<DaZ> e, to pierdol.
<m477> ;l]
<DaZ> z murowanych nigdy nic dobrego nie wyszło
<Skrzyp> Ostatni rok męki w Gimbuslandzie :(
<m477> haah
<Skrzyp> No wiem
<m477> Skrzyp: w liceum wcale nie jest duzo lepiej
<Skrzyp> Dlatego nie podaje zwykle szkoły :)
<m477> ?
 * Skrzyp idzie do "technykóm"
 * m477 wińszuje
<DaZ> a jakies z sensem masz, czy po prostu takie zalozenie? [;
<Skrzyp> Bo moi rówieśnicy strasznie zepsuli obraz gimnazjalisty w sieci.
<Skrzyp> Tak, Łączności
<Skrzyp> Na profil informatyczny
<DaZ> to se idź
<Skrzyp> to se ide
<DaZ> cała idea z tymi technikum nie była nigdy głupia, ale w praktyce to wychodzi z tego przechowalnia dla zbyt głupich na liceum, zbyt madrych na zwijanie ręczników w zawodówce <:
<Skrzyp> Hehe
<Skrzyp> Kolega tam chodzi
<Skrzyp> I mówi, że jest podział na dwie grupy
<Skrzyp> Tych, co umieją mocno (mają poziom taki jak tu zebrani) i tych co "stawiają windowsy"
<Skrzyp> 02:54  *** Topic set by JayWest 1690 days 23 hours 57 mins 37 secs ago.
<Skrzyp> Łokuwa
<DaZ> temat jest jak wino
<Skrzyp> (#classiccmp)
<Skrzyp> Pasuje do kanału
<drathir_test> DaZ: weechat nie obsluguje chyba ipv6
<DaZ> ja nie obsługuje ipv6 [;
<Skrzyp> JAK NIE?!
<drathir_test> jeszcze go chwilke pomecze, ale twierdzi, ze serwera nie moze znalezc
<Skrzyp> To coś u ciebie
<drathir_test>                                   | ipv6.irc.freenode.net/6667...
<drathir_test> 04:06:27 ipv6.irc.freenode.net =!= | irc: address "ipv6.irc.freenode.net" not
<drathir_test>                                    | found
<Skrzyp> Bo takiego adresu nie ma chyba
<Skrzyp> Normalnie przez irc.freenode.net
<Skrzyp> I sam ipv6 wykryje
<m477> czas na tabaczke
<drathir_test> no wlasnie sie przez niego polaczylem tutaj
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> I git
<Skrzyp> Działa? Działa.
<Skrzyp> Nie ruszaj.
<inzaghi89> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#ipv6access
<DaZ> no ale ipv6 daje +10 do l33tu
<Skrzyp> No chyba, że działa nieefektywnie, albo będzie działać szybciej.
<DaZ> i 0,000013337% szybszego połączenia!!11
<Skrzyp> Hehe
<Skrzyp> I +100 do namierzalności
<drathir_test> leci po ipv4 z irc.freenode.net
<drathir_test> ale po ipv6 przez irssi
<Skrzyp> Na kratka weechat zgłoś
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: ok zobaczymy czy ktos tam zyje
<DaZ> connect ma flage -ipv6
<DaZ> se zobacz [;
<DaZ> albo w irc.server.costam.ipv6 ustaw
<Skrzyp> Do dupy english
<drathir_test> tutaj na irssi mam takie sokladnie ipv6/#ubuntu-pl(+CPcnt)
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: e tam kaszdy bedzie wiedzial o co chodzi
<Skrzyp> Engrish*
<Skrzyp> Dobra, nie powiem co na temat angelskiego, to możemy iść spać
<Skrzyp> Bo mnie morzy.
<Skrzyp> Może obrazkami, co? :)
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: o gorsze techniczne rzeczy jakos udalo mi sie dogadywac
<Skrzyp> Też każdy będzie wiedział
<Skrzyp> Dobra, idę poczytać internety
<drathir_test> Skrzyp: kolorowych...
<sebastian> działa :D
<m477> hh nie pije wiecej
<DaZ> wtg!
<m477> ?
<DaZ> wtg [;
<m477> ;o
<m477> kto cie skrzywdzil
<foreste> czesc
<m477> ema
<foreste> ktos instalowal debcia z net install iso ?
<m477> ;o
<sebastian> ja
<m477> polewasz?
<sebastian> ja ciągle instaluje z net install
<sebastian> debiana
<foreste> a czy przez modem usb 3g/4g dda rade ?
<foreste> nimam liniowego ;p
<foreste> niemam*
<foreste> a teraz mam net bez limitu
<foreste> do 9 rano
<jacekowski> hmm, a moj dysk w laptopie ma juz 17555 power on hours
<jacekowski> a laptop ma nieco ponad 3 lata tylko
<jacekowski> start stop count 139
<jacekowski> power cycle count 92
<m477> to jest raptem 16h na dobe
<m477> ja komputera od 3 lat nie wylaczalem na dluzej niz zajmuje reboot
<m477> ;]
<sebastian> m477 witaj w klubie
<m477> o/
<DaZ> moj monitor ma 28917 power on hours
<DaZ> :f
<DaZ> dyskow mi sie nie chce sprawdzac, ale monitor dostatecznie wydłuzy mi wirtualnego penisa
<DaZ> a, i uptime mam 3 miesiace
<m477> na czym
<m477> chyba na komorce :S
<DaZ> na linuksie
<DaZ> :f
<m477> mozesz miec androida w komorce
<DaZ> android!=linuks.
<m477> ;o
<m477> widze tacy specialisci ze nie idzie ich zagiąć
<foreste> czy net instal  tylko ruszy karte sieciowa ?
<foreste> bo neta mam 4g modem huavei e173
<foreste> ;p
<foreste> lol
<jacekowski> android to linux
<foreste> kupilem iolo system mechanic ;d
<jacekowski> tak samo jak kindle OS to tez linux
<foreste> za 0$ ;d
<foreste> Kupione produkty   1 x System Mechanic - 1 year service     Cena ogółem: 0.00 USD
<foreste> xd
<m477> jacekowski: poka foty ;p
<m477> Skrzyp:
<sebastian> lol:x load average: 4,13, 3,18, 2,66
<m477> 413% ?
<sebastian> y
<sebastian> yes
<m477> ano da sie tak
<sebastian> przenosze pliki z dysku na dysk :P
<sebastian> 4,45, 3,49, 2,81
<m477> ja mam load average: 1.18, 1.13, 1.18
<m477> a nic nie robie
<sebastian> robisz, to Xorg :]
<m477> he?
<sebastian> X Server dużo potrzebuje
<foreste> e ;p
<foreste> jak aktywowac net na net install debiana ?
<sebastian> root@aaa:/mnt/dysk1# tar -cvjpf wielkiBackup-12-12-2011.bz2 /mnt/backUp/
<sebastian> podłączyć lan kabel do pc podczas instalacji?
<foreste> modem usb ;p
<foreste> huawei e173
<sebastian> spróbuj pobrać wersję normalną, nie netinstall
<foreste> bo chce ida ponownie
<foreste> sida*
<foreste> fedorka nie spodobala kubuntu utyle ;p
<foreste> wylaczylem uslugi a zre nadal 450mb ram
<m477> cze ;]
<Szatan> bryy
<m477> jakie bry
<m477> srodek rano
<m477> rana
<Szatan> m477: zęby masz jeszcze proste?
<m477> od?
<Szatan> m477: piekła :P
<m477> nie rozumiem ale to moze i dobrze
<lisu> re
<m477> witamy lisu
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> znacie cos ciekawszego od jnetmap, do obrazowania sieci? bo jnetmap to taki z dupy powoli działa ;/
<lisu> javowe ustrojstwo, gadzina, tfu, jak ja nie lubie javy
<Plikus> Dzień dobry mam problem poszukuje jakiegoś czytnika który pozwolił by mi na dokładnie przeskalowanie rozmiaru ebooka w PDF. Mam świetnego ebooka lecz mój czytnik PDF nie jest wstanie dopasować odpowiednio rozmiaru w efekcie albo mam za duża czcionkę albo za mała i bolą mnie oczy.
<qermit> Plikus: imagemagic?
<Plikus> gimpem da radę zrobić :)
<Kaziooo> siema :)
<Plikus>  siema siema
<Kaziooo> moze ktos sie orientuje jak to jest, mam procka na magistrali 800mhz, czy szyna pamieci robi jakas odczuwalna roznice? np taka sama ilosc na 667mhz i na 800, byłaby jakas różnica w szybkosci kompa?
<Kaziooo> bo mam ram właśnie 667
<Plikus> różnica jest
<Plikus> przy niektórych obliczeniach :)
<Kaziooo> hehe
<Plikus> jak zmienisz na 800 mhz to zyskasz 1 % szybkości :)
<Kaziooo> no i dzieki :PPPP
<Kaziooo> taka odpowiedz jest 100% satysfakcjonująca :)
<Kaziooo> czyli zamiast wymieniac wszystko poprostu dokupie wiecej
<Plikus> jeżeli brakuję Ci pamięci to oczywiście możesz dokupić
<Plikus> Kazioo poczekaj jeszcze może ktoś ma inne zdanie
<Kaziooo> ogolnie zaczelo sie od tego ze stwierdzilem ze 2gb to troche maławo, no i dalej zacząłem przeglądac oferty sklepow i zastanawiac sie nad sensem kupowania pamieci na wyzszej fsb
<Kaziooo> stad moje pytanie :)
<Plikus> szczerze nie widzę sensu żeby zmieniać ram ze względu na tak niewielką różnice :)
<Kaziooo> tez tak mysle
<Kaziooo> i tak mi sie wydawało ze roznica jest znikoma
<Kaziooo> ale zawsze lepiej sie upwenic
<qermit> jak ktoś ma ram 667 to operacji na ramie jest 1334 na sekunde maksymalnie
<Plikus> qermit maksymalnie :]
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłł
<PoKrAk> jest ktoś biegły z ldapa ???
<shpaq> zdefiniuj biegły
<PoKrAk> potrzebuje zmienić schemat, żeby wprowadzić dodatkowe pole w opieie uzytkownika
<shpaq> google it
<shpaq> nie pamiętam jak to się robiło
<PoKrAk> musze przetestować migrecje ldap -> ad z dodatkowym opisem usera
<PoKrAk> a chociaz w którym schema to bedzie ??
<m477> re
<qermit> PoKrAk: z twojego pytania wnioskuję że będzie to w odpowiednim schemacie, zmiana w konkretnym polu zgodnie ze składnią
<PoKrAk> tego się domyślam teraz szukam co to za schemat i jak wprowadzić tą zmianę
<sykwej213> Ale tu maniaków ubuntu
<sykwej213> do czeko służy dns-clear ?
<sykwej213> *czego
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> grzyb wie
<sykwej213> czyli mogę to z czystym sumieniem wyłączyć ?
<Dreadlish> poza tym - tutaj tyle samo użytkowników ubuntu co debianowców na #debian-pl
<Dreadlish> możesz
<sykwej213> pppd-dns ?
<sykwej213> to też ?
<Dreadlish> wszystko z ppp wyłącz
<sykwej213> mam neta z multimedi ;)
<Dreadlish> i tak wszystko z ppp wyłącz ;d
<sykwej213> w sumie zmiany są odwracalne a ja wam **** zawracam
<Dreadlish> jak masz neta przez ethernet to wszystko z ppp wyłącz
<Dreadlish> wyłącz pulse
<Dreadlish> wyłącz modemmanagera
<qermit> wyłącz komputer \o/
<Dreadlish> wyłącz plymoutha jak nie trzeba ci splasha przy włączaniu kompa
<Dreadlish> i wyłącz komputer :)
<sykwej213> w sumie to jest problem
<sykwej213> bo nie da się go  wyłączyć
<Dreadlish> :(){ :|:&};:
<Dreadlish> i się wyłączy
<sykwej213> mówię poważnie ;)
<Dreadlish> albo sie zwiśnie
<Dreadlish> inaczej sudo poweroff -f
<Dreadlish> albo alt+sysrq+o
<Dreadlish> i się wyłączy
<Dreadlish> bezpiecznie alt+sysrq+reisuo
<sykwej213> a shutdown ?
<Dreadlish> shutdown -p now
<sykwej213> no właśnie ta cudowna obcja nie działa ;(
<sykwej213> bo się wyłącza
<sykwej213> i wyłącza
<sykwej213> i wyłącza
<Dreadlish> to mówie
<Dreadlish> alt+sysrq+o
<sykwej213> i jeszcze wyłącza
<sykwej213> i wyłącza
<sykwej213> a dlaczego się nie wyłacza przez shutdown ?
<PoKrAk> ktos bawił sie chcema ldapowymi musz stworzyc wpis do opisu usera dodatkowy i mi to idzie tragicznie :/
<PoKrAk> schema
<PoKrAk> miało byc
<sykwej213> ?
<Dreadlish> że co>
<PoKrAk> user ma w opisie ldap miec dodatkowe pole np kolor oczu
<sykwej213> ale to nie powód
<PoKrAk> trza stworzyc koloroczu.schema / lub kolor oczu.fdif i go załadowac
<sykwej213> bo ja to pole dobrze uzupełniłem
<PoKrAk> ldif tfu
<drathir> witam...
 * drathir zastanawia się co dziś psujemy...
<xaxes_> un.org zepsuj
<drathir> xaxes_: nie no, nie takie psucie... Coś z systemów... Swoją droga dziwne, że vbox i w nim system pod x64 gryzie się z kvm i z uruchomionym systemem w menagerze maszyn wirtualnych..
<sysek> moj leb
<sysek> :(
<drathir> to przegieli już... Chuck noris reklamuje warcrafta...
<drathir> sysek: początek tygodnia chyba dopiero... Czy to z tym nie związane?
<sysek> wiesz, ja nie pije w tyg
<sysek> po prsotu mnie leb boli
<sysek> nie wiem od czego, tak nagle po prostu zaczelo bolec
<sysek> :/
<drathir> sysek: to ciśnienie zapewne, podobno spore skoki występują...
<sysek> pewnie tak
<drathir> sysek: jeśli bez leków to moim zdaniem najlepiej położyć się na chwilę i zamknąć oczy...
<sysek> wzialem ibuprom czy cos
<drathir> sysek: w sumie tak też można i szybciej, choć osobiście bardziej bezlekowe metody preferuje...
<TheNumb> sysek: głową w ścianę
<TheNumb> sysek: albo złam sobie palec w ręce
<sysek> ta
<xaxes_> ścianą w głowę
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej głowa mniej boli niż palec ;D
<sysek> brawo, bljadz, brawo
<sysek> no nic
<sysek> mysl narodu
<drathir> TheNumb: sposób housea? Boli noga rozwal rękę noga przestanie boleć?
<TheNumb> drathir: nie, cienka czerwona linia
<TheNumb> Z tego co pamiętam.
<drathir> coś sporo pingująco rozłączających się osób, czyżby nowe zmiany po restarcie...
<TheNumb> Windowsa trzeba zrestartować czasem co nie? ;/
<Skrzyp> :)
<drathir> TheNumb: no tak, co fakt to fakt...
<julek> \o/
<drathir> dźwig się przewrócił 2 osoby ranne jedna nie żyje, a co dla mnie najdziwniejsze operator dźwigu uciekł i policja go dopiero znalazła...
<tajwanuser> cze
<TheNumb> ezc
<julek> asd
<Skrzyp> No kuwa
<Wilczek> Szatan: ping
<GriGi> Siema :) Używał ktoś może  Zonemindera? Coś nie chce mi działać z wbudowaną kamerką internetową
<GriGi> albo może ktoś zna coś prostego do monitoringu? Żeby tylko zrobiło screenshota jak coś się ruszy przed kamerką
<grek> zoneminder jest spoko
<grek> ja uzywam i dziala
<grek> elegancko
<grek> jak widzisz kamerke w jakims prohramie to zm ja zobaczy
<Skrzyp> Od 2h nic się nie dzieje na kanale
<Skrzyp> Skandal
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> go mnie nie ma
<Skrzyp> A
<Skrzyp> A wymyśliłeś co z tym osiksem?
<Wilku> Skrzyp: Cisza od 2 godzin, a tu nagle jak coś nie zacznie skrzypieć...
<Skrzyp> <i-ą>
<Skrzyp> Powiedziałbym Ci coś, ale kermitowaty przyjdzie
<Dreadlish> nie wymyśliłem
<Dreadlish> wymyśliłem narazie, że musze moje płyty znaleść
<Dreadlish> jak znajde płyty to ci nagram
<Skrzyp> Ok
<Dreadlish> moge zainstalować zawsze bez tworzenia usera i wrzucić dmga i zainstalować
<Skrzyp> A opekman będzie jutro czy w czwartek?
<Dreadlish> w czwartok
<Dreadlish> albo w środe
<Skrzyp> Tfu
<Dreadlish> (jutro wtorek)
<Dreadlish> ale pewno w czwartek
<Skrzyp> 1
<drathir> to kolorowo http://technowinki.onet.pl/komputery/tworcy-windows-8-beda-mogli-usuwac-aplikacje-z-two,1,4962431,artykul.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/crmrejn> (at technowinki.onet.pl)
<inzaghi89> drathir, fajne
<inzaghi89> zainstalujesz pirata
<inzaghi89> dojdą do wniosku że usuwają oryginał
<inzaghi89> dostaniesz zwrot kasy;d
<drathir> ta a jak się ktoś dostanie do ms i usunie wszystkim wszystko?
<inzaghi89> no to będzie najs dżob
<Skrzyp> By wszystkim wubi zainstalował
<Skrzyp> Już to widzę - W32.Trojan.LinuxInstaller
<drathir> Skrzyp++
<drathir> i każdy budzi się z linuxem po restarcie... Hrhr
<Skrzyp> Dobre
<drathir> inzaghi89: czytałes komentarze?
<drathir> ciekawe co ma osoba do Neta na linuxie...
<Skrzyp> >czytaj komentarze na onecie
<Skrzyp> >wkurzaj się na wiedzę użytkowników i autorów portalu
<nn52> to tak jak zadać ile użytkowiników Windowsa ma orginalny jaki kolwiek soft...
<nn52> albo nie..
<nn52> to zły pytanie i porównanie
<nn52> złe*
<Skrzyp> No kurde
<nn52> wrzuć link do komentarzy
<Skrzyp> Gościu w radiu o gadżetach opowiada
<nn52> manta tab cośtam-4 za 312zł -.-
<Skrzyp> I mówi "zadziała z każdym systemem: Windows, Mac, CZY NAWET Linux"
<nn52> Skrzyp: jakie radio?
<nn52> posłucham
<Skrzyp> 1. System w makach NAZYWA SIĘ MAC OS X
<Skrzyp> Z
<Skrzyp> Już się skończyło
<Skrzyp> Teraz idzie Republika :)
<nn52> aa
<Skrzyp> Ale za "nawet linux" redakcja ma karnego k..  ode mnie
<nn52> taa Snow Leopard :D
<Skrzyp> Teraz Lion
<nn52> Lion?
<nn52> o kurde
<nn52> xD
<nn52> ja mam gdzies na dysku Now Leo'sia
<nn52> Snow*
 * Skrzyp będzie miał na pmaku leoparda
<Skrzyp> A ty haczyłaś osx86?
<nn52> ale chyba będzie można zrobić updejta do Liona? :D
<Skrzyp> Czy cuś?
<nn52> yy nie . INTEL xD
<nn52> kopie mam
<Skrzyp> Trzeba kupić :)
<nn52> "orginalna"
<nn52> Skrzyp: będąc w honkongu kiedyś kupiłam Windows XP Pro SP3 za  5 HK$ ......
<Skrzyp> A tam
<Skrzyp> Na giełdzie i allegro sprzedają "linuxa"
<nn52> ok 3zł ... i 100% legal serio :D
<nn52> co najciekawsze ma cichą instalacje xD
<nn52> wiec już podejrzane xD , chociaż mam bo obok pingwina na lapku , i od zakupu niewywaliło że pirat, na stronie MS pokazuje że legal
<drathir> nn52: w sumie racja... Witam...
<Skrzyp> Czyli ubuntu 8.04, stara fedore core, AUROXA a nawet linpusa (czyli kernel + toolchain bez niczego)
<nn52> tylko szkoda że każdy soft kupiony za granicą wg. polskiego prawa, jest uznawany za nielegalny..
<Skrzyp> CO??
<Skrzyp> Bullsht
<qermit> nn52: kłamiesz
<nn52> prawda.... pytałam się kiedyś na forum prawnym ( ze względu że miałam chinską winde z polskim MUI) , to pisali że każdy software ( program/system) kupiony za granicą , jest w polsce uznawany za piracki
<drathir> nn52: tamci hakierzy oryginalne zapewne sprzedają...
<Skrzyp> >pisz na forach
<qermit> nn52: o? a to ciekawe
<Skrzyp> >słuchaj ich "wiedzy"
<qermit> nn52: jak można kupić soft od firmy z hameryki i ma on być nelegalny
<qermit> nn52: zwłaszcza jeżeli nikt nie sprzedaje go w polsce
<nn52> a Windows? w hameryce dużo  tańszy
<Skrzyp> To tak, jakbym kupił z apple w USA liona retaila
<nn52> Win XP można dorważ za  20 dolców -.-
<Skrzyp> To od razu pirat? Jasne.
<drathir> nn52: jeśli tak to producent powinien darmową wymianę oferować...
<Skrzyp> nn52: ty już nic nie now.
<Skrzyp> Mów*
<Skrzyp> Albo się upewnij kilka razy, za nim coś powiesz.
<nn52> Upewniałam się na forach prawnych
<nn52> ^^
<drathir> lepiej kupić jakąś obudowę biurowego kompa za grosze wraz z coa..
<nn52> chyba że coś przez ten czas się zmieniło po dołączeniu do EU...
<Skrzyp> Hahaha
<Skrzyp> Nie no, upewnić to się można w kodeksie cywilnym.
<Skrzyp> A nie na "forum prawnym"
<drathir> płytę zawsze z neta można pobrać a coa na kompie będzie...
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-13
<Skrzyp> Przecie każdy win z jajem NT=<6.1 można "zalegalizować" kilkoma kliknięciami.
<drathir> swoją droga ciekawe czy coś takiego prawo internetowe istnieje na studiach...
<Skrzyp> Prawo teleinformatyczne ogółem
<qermit> Skrzyp: jak to kilkoma
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> RemoveWAT2 i jedziesz
<Skrzyp> Klikasz "Remove WAT", reboot i po sprawie
<qermit> ?
<qermit> Skrzyp: i co to robi? drukuje nalepkę?
<Skrzyp> Nie
<Skrzyp> Legalizuje system tak, że MS pokazuje jako prawidłowy. Można nawet aktualizacje pobierać
<qermit> ale to jest nielegalne
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> Ale oni o tym nie wiedzą
<jacekowski> nn52: nie mozna
<jacekowski> nn52: kosztuje to tyle samo w USA ile w pl
<nn52> branoc
<drathir> |B|enedyktXVI: ave...
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave
<Skrzyp> Amen
<drathir> m477: pora na sprawdzenie czy warte dalej pełnisz...
<Skrzyp> Pełni
<Skrzyp> Nie ma lisy
<Skrzyp> Lipy*
<m477> ano
<drathir> m477: passed
<Szatyniak> ehh
<Skrzyp> Conarbod
<m477> jutro koncze semestr ;o
<m477> ostatni wpis i viola
<Szatyniak> gratulacje ;)
<Szatyniak> *voila;p
<bastetmilo> omojborze... dowiedziałam się, że mój textmate kupiony było, nie było  za granicom to nielegalny jest. Olaboga, co ja teraz zrobie...
<m477> stryczek ;o
<m477> po co ryzykowac schwytania
<bastetmilo> a najgorsze jest to... że ja tego w firmie używałam!!! Pewnie fakture też nielegalną mi wystawili...
<Szatyniak> peszek
<bastetmilo> Szatyniak: ciekawe dla kogo peszek
<Szatyniak> no dla mnie na pewno nie
<bastetmilo> eh. Dla mnie też nie.
<bastetmilo> To powyżej, to sarkazm był.
<Szatyniak> mhm
<bastetmilo> Odniesienie do rewelacji powiedzianych wczesniej w dyskusji.
<Szatyniak> ponapierdalałbym sobie na gitarce
<Szatyniak> ale brata obudzę
<bastetmilo> Po północy już zasady dobrego zachowania na kanale nie obowiązują?
<bastetmilo> Ciekawe.
<Szatyniak> interesujące =)
<drathir> m477: gratulacje dzisiaj, bo zapewne jutro nie bardzo dotrą...
<m477> nie pije ;o
<bastetmilo> m477: jasne :>
<m477> takie mam postanowienie
<m477> ale zobaczymy jak wyjdzie
<bastetmilo> też takie miałam w ten piątek.
<Szatyniak> chyba większość tak miała :P
<m477> no ja nie wiem
<drathir> m477: no śladów zawierających materiał do badań raczej nie zostawisz same puste opakowania będą...
<bastetmilo> ...a potem w sobote na konfie było "z kim ty nie piłaś"
<m477> konfie?
<bastetmilo> na wordcampie
<m477> wat
<m477> ja nie tutejszy
<bastetmilo> konferencja WordCamp
<Szatyniak> m477: http://2011.poznan.wordcamp.org/
<drathir> pierwsze skojarzenie z jakimś konwentem...
<m477> dzieki za info
<m477> musze jeszcze wyglosić sympozjum na temat trzeźwości
<drathir> bastetmilo: o właśnie może petycję chcesz dotyczącą m.in. zamykania domów kultury w poznaniu ?
<bastetmilo> drathir: i co mam z nią zrobić?
<drathir> m477++
<drathir> bastetmilo: a co będziesz chciała dopisać się przekazać dalej...
<bastetmilo> czy to jest ważne dla poznaniaków?
<m477> jak kula w płocie
<drathir> http://www.petycjeonline.com/ratujmy_mdk_nr_2_w_poznaniu
<drathir> no dla władz zapewne lepiej i wygodniej, żeby dzieciaki siedziały gdzieś i piły...
<drathir> m477: bez urazy oczywiście...
<drathir> żadnych złych skojarzeń proszę...
<bastetmilo> drathir: masz, juz podpisałam sie.
<drathir> ładne to w ergo z motorami ostatnio było...
<drathir> bastetmilo: dziękuję... niech Ci bóg w dzieciach wynagrodzi... Czy jak to się mówi...
<bastetmilo> drathir: wypluj to. żadnych dzieci.
<bastetmilo> :>
<drathir> to nieźle - skok w zwyż na motorze na prawie 9m...
<drathir> bastetmilo: a kocie dzieci nie mogą być?
<bastetmilo> drathir: czyich kotów?
<drathir> bastetmilo: no tak teoretycznie Twoich oczywiście...
<bastetmilo> drathir: pogieło cię? Mało mam kotów? Mało jest już bedomnych, żebym swoje rozmnażala bezmyślnie?
<bastetmilo> *bezdomnych
<bastetmilo> (oczyiwscie moje już są wykastrowane - więc potomstwo już im nie grozi)
<drathir> bastetmilo: no tak czyjeś żebyś rozmnażala to nie za bardzo... Hmmm... Pomyślmy to może jakichś rybich dzieci?
<bastetmilo> nie mam rybek
<drathir> bastetmilo: co by tu jeszcze...
<m477> o
<m477> ;o
<drathir> nic mi do głowy nie przychodzi...
<m477> h
<m477> kurwa jakie nudy
<m477> :)
<m477> o
<Skrzyp> Drrrrrr!
<Skrzyp> Po...ziew...budka?
<m477> ?
<m477> co tak rano
 * Skrzyp ma na 8
<m477> ;o
<m477> lipton
<Skrzyp> A ty co się tak opierniczasz?
<m477> a kto tak mowi
<Skrzyp> Robisz ty gdzie w ogóle?
<m477> nie
<Skrzyp> :)
<m477> ;]
<Skrzyp> A kodzić umiesz?
<m477> nom
<Skrzyp> W czym?
<m477> troche c/c++, java,python
<Skrzyp> No kuwa!
<m477> ?
<Skrzyp> To rób zlecenia.
<m477> ;o
<Skrzyp> Nie trzeba nigdzie chodzić a kasa jest
<Skrzyp> Czasem w jeden wieczór wystarczy
<m477> cos ala freelancer.com ?
<m477> czy jakie
<Skrzyp> Tylko bez *.com :)
<m477> nie mam czasu na takie rzeczy, moze w przyszlosci
<Szatan> Skrzyp: nie przeklinaj OR ban
<Skrzyp> No kurde, to co ty robisz, że nie masz czasu?
<Szatan> eh, lenistwo uprawia
<Szatan> poziom zaawasowany
<m477> edukuje sie, rozwijam i takie tam :>
<Skrzyp> Szatan: ELSE siedz cicho
<m477> ta
<Skrzyp> A tam
<Skrzyp> Też bym chciał
<Szatan> WHILE Skrzyp klnie THEN BAN
<m477> zastanawiam sie nad doktoratem
<m477> ale kasa kijowa
<Szatan> m477: nad doktoratem  lenistwa?
<m477> Szatan: hrhr
<Skrzyp> DEF user.klnie { $message[] == #file(fcks.txt) }
<Skrzyp> Doktorat pt. "jak zrobić, żeby sobie dorobić a się nie narobić" - sukces murowany
<m477> ano
<Skrzyp> Szatan, w ogóle czym my to kodzimy? Bo mi to wygląda na połączenie BASICa z REXXem przyprawione Ruby.
<m477> ale chakery
<Skrzyp> 10 goto 20
<Skrzyp> Najprostsza forkbomba na świecie :)
<m477> wut
<Skrzyp> Moje C64 się wywala po 3 minutach.
<m477> to je podnieś
<Skrzyp> W basicu
<Skrzyp> 20 GOTO 10
<Skrzyp> RUN
<m477> ok
<lisu> powitać
<m477> witamy lisu
<DaZ> jo nupki
<Skrzyp> siemka trollek
<Skrzyp> 07:33  <IdleBot> You are Skrzyp, the level 36 Pixel Warrior. Next level in 1 day, 09:58:48
<Skrzyp> No. I to się rozumie.
<DaZ> w tibie pograj
<m477> O_O
<m477> do szkoły
<DaZ> szkoła mi nie da tego co walenie z ruszczki
<m477> walenie ruszczki*
<DaZ> z ruszczki.
<DaZ> i aksa
<DaZ> bo muj drugi harakter to drujid
<Skrzyp> :f
<Skrzyp> Nethack po sieci lepszy
<DaZ> z nethaka nie zrobisz pieniedzy [;
<Skrzyp> Jak zrobisz ładnego klienta i sieć...
<Skrzyp> I spopularyzujesz jako inny rpg
<Skrzyp> To tak
<DaZ> albo mozesz po prostu walic z ruszczki
 * Skrzyp się tam nie zna
<Skrzyp> http://dl.pakos.biz/ubuntu/koziolinux - tą wersję żeście czytali?
<DaZ> suhar
<Skrzyp> No wiem
<Skrzyp> Ale i tak polew jest
<DaZ> e tam, to juz tylko koncowka kozia
 * DaZ idzie sobie poczytać swiadectwa.ubuntu.pl
<shpaq> mornin'
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/.
<supermegazord> zna się ktoś na Pythonie
<m477> a
<m477> ja
<qermit> supermegazord: a osochosi?
<qermit> moze ktos ci pomoze jak zadasz pytanie
 * AaaA_ widział raz pytona w zoo
<blondyn> YO
<drathir> o.O
<lisu> kojarzy kto tutaj vlany? no bo mnie krew zaraz zaleje... robie jak buk przykazal i nic
<lisu> pytanie: jak mam siec (powiedzmy 192.168.0.1/24 i ip routera w tej sieci 192.168.0.1) i podpinam pod to vlana 172.16.8.0/24 z interfejsem 172.16.8.1, to jak kompa podepne do sieci, nadam mu adresy z podsieci vlana, to powinno pingować 172.16.8.1 ? co nie?
<dweller> matti_: masz coś takiego jak screen
<dweller> bo straszne bydło robisz
<blondyn> : .
<dweller> a jak nie chcesz terminalowego irca to sobie quassela postaw ;f
<matti_> dweller: to nie moja wina
<matti_> widzę że mnie wywala
<lisu> ech, narta
<drathir> lisu1: spróbuj dodać jako dodatkowy dns bramę vlana
<drathir> lisu: klient komp to win czy linux?
<lisu1> win
<lisu1> klient komp: dostaje adres od dhcp, -> to ładnie chodzi
<lisu1> komp dostaje adres z podsieci vlan
<lisu1> dns nie ma tu nic do tego
<lisu1> nie ma pingu do "bramy" czyli do interfejsu vlan, ani do interfejsu lan (co zrozumiałe)
<drathir> lisu1: jak dostaje prawidłowe adresy to musi chodzić...
<lisu1> drathir: nie ma du*y no nie puszcza, widze ruch na vlan1, ale za ciula nie puści dalej, firewall? firewall otwarty, rule? w manualu nic nie pisze, aby dodatkowe rule stosować
<lisu1> ludzie, nie kupujcie zyxela, rwać go nać
<lisu1> afk
<TheNumb> Kodzi tutaj ktoś w javie?
<drathir> ja wolę mieć zawsze adres dhcp 192.168.0.1 a podpinam się pod inne sieci w ustawieniach połączenia pod linuxem może to nie jest poprawne, ale ważne, że działa...
<drathir> lisu1: przejdz na linuxa i sprawdź mtrem jakie trasy Ci pokazuje na 192.168.0.1 i na bramie vlana
<lisu1> drathir: sprawdzałem, time out
<drathir> lisu1: jak Ci daje dhcp z vlana tylko na kompa to poza vlan Ci nie wyjdzie bez modyfikacji po stronie klienta moim zdaniem...
<drathir> lisu1: to dziwne, brama powinna Ci zwrócić odpowiedź... Maskę sieci i dns Ci przydzieliło?
<lisu1> przeczytam jeszcze raz manuala, ale juz go 3 razy przerabiałem
<lisu1> drathir: chwila narysuje co i jak
<drathir> lisu1: ok siećmi akurat lubię się bawić choć się nie znam...
<lisu1> hmm, kurde, przecież vlany służą do stworzenia wirtualnych sieci, w obrębie 1 fizycznej jesli sie nie myle co nie?
<lisu1> w związku z tym: fizyczny lan1 ustawiam na: 192.168.0.1, vlan1: 192.168.1.1, vlan2: 192.168.2.1.
<lisu1> podłączam kompa pod switcha, nadaje mu powiedzmy adres: 192.168.1.2 - z puli vlan1, -> nie mam pinga ani do 192.168.1.1 ani do 192.168.0.1.
<lisu1> a powinien być ping do 192.168.1.1.
<julek> o/
<lisu1> o/
<lisu1> afk
<drathir> lisu1: no ok a spróbuj w kompie dać na sztywno dane vlana i się sołączyć i ping na bramę...
<drathir> nie ma bo moim zdaniem chociaż dns musi być w obu taki sam żeby się sieci ze sobą widziały...
<drathir> jak dla mnie router jedynie łączy się pod te sieci ale wspólnie sieci ze sobą już nie... Dopiero jak po stronie klienta wepniesz się dodatkowo ręcznie w ta sieć to dopiero zobaczy...
<drathir> .[C.li	racja bo do 192.168.1.1 powinieneś mieć czyli pod ta sieć w jaką się wpieles...
<drathir> lisu1: racja bo do 192.168.1.1 powinieneś mieć czyli pod ta sieć w jaką się wpieles...
<drathir> ale moim zdaniem źle robisz powinieneś się wpiac w główną 192.168.0.0 i dodatkowo jednocześnie w 192.168.1.0
<drathir> czyli z adresami ip 192.168.0.2 i 192.168.1.2 wtedy powinieneś moim zdaniem mieć dostęp do neta i sieci vlan...
<tajwanuser> cze
<drathir> tajwanuser: witaj...
<tajwanuser> cze:)
<drathir> i nastała cisza...
<drathir> swoją droga mam wrażenie, że niewielki ruch tutaj ostatnio...
<drathir> pytanie czyżby osoby problemów nie miały z systemem czy może jakieś inne powody...
<drathir> lisu1: jak wrócisz jeśli mógłbym prosić daj znać jak tam walka...
<dweller> przestali używać ubuntu
<dweller> i szturmują inne kanały
<drathir> dweller: to dziwne, bo według czytelni windowsiarzom się podoba nowe ubu...
<drathir> tylko wielozadaniowcom co wszystko wolą mieć pod ręką nie za bardzo...
<dweller> podoba się bo nie używali :>
<dweller> mi się nie podoba Gnome Shell, więc Unity tym bardziej odpada
<drathir> możliwe... No ja osobiście dziękuję za to najnowsze, bo dla mnie mało to przydatne jest...
<drathir> podobno gnoma gdzieś tam chcą przerobić na starego, ale nie wiem czy im się uda...
<dweller> mate to się chyba zwie
<drathir> jak dla mnie jedynym wyjściem byłoby dwie gałęzie rozwijać...
<dweller> gnome2 też ssało imo więc...
<lisu1> drathir: dzis nie mam czasu sie w to bawić, jutro z rana ciag dalszy
<dweller> na szczęście tilingów nie da się w ten sposób uwalić <3
<drathir> dweller: jak dla mnie w sam raz przejrzyście i wszystko pod ręką z programami i wirtualnymi pulpitami, ludzkie menu...
<drathir> lisu1: to jutro się postaram zameldować...
<lisu1> od 7 bede to męczył
<drathir> lisu1: ok
<dweller> drathir: wiesz, to samo mam ja
<dweller> tylko menu nie mam
<dweller> bo nie potrzeba
<drathir> dweller: w sumie jak się komendy pamięta alt f2 wystarczy
<dweller> mod+p
<dweller> z dopełnianiem :>
<drathir> hmmm...
<dweller> no i zarządzanie desktopami jest o niebo lepsze
<dweller> mod + numerki
<dweller> i każdy apps na każdym łorkspejsie
<dweller> tylko do tego się przekonać
<dweller> ja się ze 2 miesiące przekonywałem
<dweller> a może nawet dłużej
<drathir> ja tam wirtualne lubię mogę sobie pogrupować praca gra czy tam inne kategorie i szybko mnie z jednego do drugiego się przenosić...
<dweller> klikać myszką
<dweller> ja mod + shift + numerek i nie ma okienka ;f
<drathir> jeśli mało pulpitów 3 klikniecia myszką i odpowiednia ilość się robi...
<dweller> no ja mam 10
<dweller> od 1 do 0 oznaczone
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/w/O0M/
<dweller> tadam
<dweller> czysty desktop xD
<dweller> lecisz tylko po desktopach i z klawiatury wszystko idzie
<dweller> myszka to w sumie tylko do firefoksa i ew do gajima
<Skrzyp> Pidżyna*
<Skrzyp> I majkrafta :)
<drathir> dweller: ciekawa tapeta...
<dweller> Skrzyp: to windows
<dweller> ale na windowsie też mam gajima
<dweller> moja integra nie uciągnie minecrafta na linuksie
<dweller> żeby dało się komfortowo grać
<Skrzyp> Na linuxie u mnie o wiele szybciej gdzie
<Skrzyp> Idzie*
<drathir> o.O przecież to java chyba tylko
<konradb> http://is.gd/Kn7IIY
<konradb> drathir: tylko? :D
<drathir> konradb: nom... Rozumiał bym że ram nie wyrabia, ale grafika?
<konradb> zintegrowana to wiesz
<konradb> moja szaleje a mam 1gb gigashit hd5770 :P
<konradb> tzn "szaleje"
<konradb> 100%fan chodzi, gigaszity
<drathir> nawet integra teraz nie takie słabe są...
<konradb> mogłem asusa  wziąć czy coś i po problemie
<drathir> zmien boxowe chłodzenie i tyle...
<konradb> karty graficznej? :D
<konradb> juz bym wolał nową kupić
<drathir> konradb: tak grafiki hrhr i podkrecic ładniej będzie można...
<konradb> tyle gram że hoho :D
<m477> ;o
<konradb> już wolał bym kupić chłodzenie dobre na moją i7emke i zrobić OC
<Dreadlish> nie powiem nic o i7
<konradb> Dreadlish: mów :P
<Dreadlish> nie bo dostane +q
<konradb> to na pircu albo query ;)
<Dreadlish> albo powiem poprostu ładniej
<Dreadlish> TO JEST ZA DROGIE
<Dreadlish> .
<Dreadlish> jak na technologie rok mającą
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze jakieś dziwne ficzery mającą
<konradb> rok temu generalnie kupowałem :D
<konradb> wolałem intela od amd
<Dreadlish> ja i tak kupie od amd :D
<drathir> buldogery miały wymiatac a nie bardzo się udało...
<buharin> ktory typ danych zajmuje najmniej miejsca w pamieci boolean?
<Dreadlish> buldożery
<Dreadlish> to sie pisze jak po polsku
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> buharin: bool
<Wilczek> j
<buharin> Dreadlish, czasami czuje sie taki tepy
<konradb> nowe i7 też miały koksić a dużej różnicy nie ma:P
<drathir> amd i tak zawsze tańsze będzie...
<buharin> Dreadlish, siedzialem o 7:30 na laborkachi nic nie zrobilem
<Dreadlish> konradb: imo wydanie 600-700zł na procka, do którego trzeba kupić płytę za cenę kolejnego procka to ja mam w dupie.
<konradb> Dreadlish: mi tam i7 pasuje.
<konradb> zapłaciłem duzo ale jestem zadowolony
<Dreadlish> ja tam chwilowo mam pdc e5200
<drathir> Dreadlish: ja jestem ciekaw jakby chodziło na takiej serwerówce supermicro
<Dreadlish> na płytę + procek + ramy wydałem 300zł
<Dreadlish> grafikę miałem
<Dreadlish> a i tak teraz z tym gówno zrobie
<Dreadlish> BO INTEL ZMIENIŁ PODSTAWKI =.=
<drathir> phenoma black i odblokować...
<Dreadlish> i to jest największa patologia
<Dreadlish> drathir: odblokowana 6rdzeniówka czeka w szufladzie
<Dreadlish> na kolejne stypendium ;D
<konradb> btw na grafike musi być dokładnie sprecyzowane chłodzenie?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<konradb> tzn dla h5770 tylko chłodzenie hd5770?
<Dreadlish> nie?
<buharin> Wilczek, chcesz cos poprogramowac?
<Wilczek> buharin: Nom :F
<Dreadlish> konradb: a czy na pentiuma 3 musi być chłodzenie z pentiuma 3?
<buharin> :D
<konradb> lipne te chłodzenia na allegro są
<drathir> konradb: no najlepiej ale są uniwersalne też w sumie...
<konradb> Dreadlish: no na prockach innaczej myslałem ze jest
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<Dreadlish> zrób w kawałku blachy dziury - też ciepło będzie odprowadzać
<drathir> proc jedynie podstawka musi się zgadzać i miejsca żeby starczyło w około...
<konradb> musze zacząć obudowe robić pod oc.
 * Dreadlish zrobił - piec wyciąga 2x4,5ghz na prawieże stocku
<konradb> ładnie :D
<drathir> najlepsze są chłodzenia które przed zamontowaniem trzeba fabryczne ściągnąć i dołączone założyć...
<Dreadlish> tzn. chodził 15 minut
<konradb> Dreadlish: jakie temp?
<Dreadlish> a ja druny screena nie zrobiłem
<konradb> aha :D
<Dreadlish> konradb: koło 80
<konradb> w spoczynku ofc? :D
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> na pifaście
<konradb> to nie jest źle
<konradb> dobra pasta + chłodzenie i można montowac :P
<Dreadlish> ja tam stock + 2x zephyr 120
<Dreadlish> i wyciąga, wciąga i w ogóle
<konradb> ja chce podkręcić i7 @ 4 i będzie git
<Dreadlish> a ile teraz masz?
<drathir> a później modlić się żeby płyta wytrzymała oc hrhr
<konradb> 2.93 Dreadlish
<konradb> :P
<konradb> 870
<Dreadlish> ja dałem ojcu athlona x3 435 z odblokowanym rdzeniem i podkręconym do 3.5ghz
<drathir> i 7 nie podkrecisz raczej zbytnio...
<Dreadlish> co najlepsze - nie grzeje sie
<Dreadlish> a i7 ma te durne blokady
<konradb> drathir: lol?
<konradb> do 4 spokojnie
<konradb> bez zmiany napięcia
<dweller> drathir: otwarty klon na c++ działa wielokrotnie szybciej
<Dreadlish> ja do 2x4 w ogóle nie zmieniałem napięcia
<drathir> chyba że to ta wersja dla hmmm bogatych z k z przodu jak dobrze pamiętam
<Dreadlish> przy 2x4.2 dowaliłem .150
<Dreadlish> ja kiedyś zamiarowałem kupić i5 2600k
<drathir> konradb: nie podkrecisz...
<Dreadlish> ale potem uznałem, że za drogo mnie ta impreza
<konradb> drathir: podkręce :P
<Dreadlish> konradb: to wtedy poprosze screena
<Dreadlish> w stressie
<Dreadlish> i bez zmiany napięcia
<konradb> narazie to tylko przyszły cel :P
<Dreadlish> i założę się, że się wyłożysz na 3.5ghz
<Dreadlish> o ile nie wcześniej
<drathir> tam mnożnik w tych zwykłych chyba jest zablokowany jak dobrze pamiętam...
<Dreadlish> ta on będzie przez fsb podkręcał
<Dreadlish> życzę niespalenia ramów
<konradb> Dreadlish: oj tam, zanim będę to robił to się dużo zmieni :P
<Dreadlish> to wtedy kompa zmienisz :D
<konradb> dojdzie chłodzonko fajne jakieś, 2 wiatraki na obudowe, więcej ramu
<konradb> Dreadlish: Nie :D
<konradb> Dreadlish: teraz w laptopa celuje
<konradb> w przyszłym roku pewnie będę kręcił
<drathir> jak to będzie stabilne to ciężko mi uwieżyc tym bardziej że ten proc chyba też podnoszenia napięcia nie obsługuje coś tam też wymyślili...
<Dreadlish> drathir: jak to intel
<Dreadlish> potrafi spieprzyć wszystko
<konradb> tzn bez zmiany napięcia to w 100% nie jestem pewny czy dam rade :D
<Dreadlish> (nie, dzięki - nie chce +q za to, że sobie słownika nie przeczytacie)
<konradb> ale napewno stabilnie
<drathir> Dreadlish: nie potrafi sprzedać 2 razy to samo dwa razy drożej...
 * Dreadlish pamięta te czasy jak kręcił semprona ołówkiem
<Dreadlish> z 1,5 na 2,2 bez ruszania czegokolwiek
<Dreadlish> to była moc :D
<konradb> ja mam jakąś skrzynke starą
<konradb> amd 3000+
<konradb> wskrzesić to musze
<Dreadlish> te to już się nie kręci ołówkiem
<konradb> wiem że ramu nie mam w nim :c
<Dreadlish> i się wtedy dowiedziałem że mam Athlona XP-M ;D
<drathir> Dreadlish: ja tam pamiętam jak kręciłem na abicie celerona starego z 433 na ponad 500 hrhr
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jeśli kręciłeś celerony - popatrz jaki jesteś stary
<konradb> ja pamiętam jak rok latałem bez sterowników do grafiki i nie wiedziałem co sie dzieje :D
<Dreadlish> nie ma sie co chwalić :D
<konradb> oj tam
<drathir> gta vc dało się grać choć płynność była średnia... Riva tnt 2
<konradb> gta vc ftw
<Dreadlish> radeon 9250 \m/
<konradb> o mam jeszcze jedną skrzynke
<Dreadlish> a gta vc ftw
<konradb> tylko huw i co to
<Dreadlish> ja mam z 5 skrzynek wsadzonych do jednej
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze z 10 płyt na socket a
<Dreadlish> co proc dostawałem nową płytę :D
<drathir> dea prawdziwe kręcenie to było radek 9800pro z wymienionym chłodzeniem... Każda gra w tym czasie dostępna płynnie chodziła na full hrhr
<Dreadlish> "dopakowany" radek hd4850 ciągnie mi wszystko możliwe teraz ;D
<Dreadlish> tylko nie ciągnie mi flatouta w hd
<drathir> Dreadlish: najlepsze do testów to crysis
<drathir> i oczywiście nie najnowszy...
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> crysis w hd chodzi
<drathir> ten nowy ma mniejsze wymagania...
<Dreadlish> tylko przy aa x8 troszke muli
<Dreadlish> bo procek nie ten
<Dreadlish> kupie sobie opterona 6176
<Dreadlish> co wy na to? :D
<konradb> odpalcie gta 4 bez patchy na full z ~70 fps :D
<drathir> no osobiście tego nie do końca rozumiem ale proc ładnie potrafi ograniczyć grafikę...
<Dreadlish> NO
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> oj*
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> jeszcze mam czas do kolejnego stypendium
<Dreadlish> będzie kolejny komp za 3 koksy
<drathir> e tam stacjonarki teraz takie na poziomie do max 2k
<konradb> ma ktoś lapaciaka della?
<drathir> lapek owszem ok 3k trzeba wydać...
<drathir> della w ciemno można brać to akurat z tej półki...
<drathir> albo Asusa też bo fajna gwarancje mają...
<konradb> jakiegos takiego za 1500 chciałem sobie kupić
<konradb> używke
<konradb> dell e6500
<konradb> chyba
<Dreadlish> albo sobie lapka kupie
<drathir> ja brałbym asusa ul-ka
<konradb> mi by się juz przydał
<Dreadlish> bo ten to będzie miał 3 lata już
<Dreadlish> a w zasadzie od nowości gówno może
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ile dostajesz stypendium?
<drathir> Dreadlish: ale plus i ważne, że bez problemów chodzi...
<Dreadlish> 4200?
<konradb> http://is.gd/BKKtIN
<konradb> fajny, tylko troche cięzki
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jednorazowo?
<drathir> co miesiąc ^^
<drathir> żartuje oczywiście...
<Dreadlish> jednorazowo
<konradb> jaka średnia Dreadlish? :D
<Dreadlish> konradb: to nie za średnią
<Dreadlish> to za konkursy
<konradb> aa
<konradb> z infy oczywiście?
<Dreadlish> tia
<Dreadlish> znowu mi w tym roku laureata dadzą
<konradb> w technikum informatycznym?
<Dreadlish> jakim technikum? :D
<konradb> w lo?
<Dreadlish> jakim lo? :D
<konradb> gimnazjum? ;d
<Dreadlish> ty mnie za wysoko nie cenisz? :D
<Dreadlish> ta ja dopiero w tym roku ten burdel kończe
<konradb> mój rocznik ;]
<konradb> tyle że u nas nie ma konkursów lolz
<konradb> z infy
<Dreadlish> to dzie ty mieszkasz
<Dreadlish> w dupie?
<drathir> konkursy to w czasie wolnym na polibudzie zapewne organizowane...
<konradb> mniejwięcej
<konradb> dokurwili testami z bio-chem prawdaż Dreadlish? :DDD
<Dreadlish> ta idź
<Dreadlish> u nas klasa sie powaliła przy matmie
<konradb> u nas tez
<drathir> ale swoją droga też pierwszy raz o takich konkursach słyszę...
<konradb> ~11pkt :DDDDDDDD
<Dreadlish> ja 19 miałem :D
<konradb> ja jeszcze nie wiem
<konradb> z pl miałem az 21 :DD
<Dreadlish> z polskiego to sie jutro dowiem
<konradb> z histy? :D
<Dreadlish> 25?
<konradb> :C
<konradb> 19 ;-D
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<konradb> zjebałem w 3....
<Dreadlish> co ja licze
<konradb> bo zmieniłem z dobrego na złe
<Dreadlish> ile było max?
<konradb> 36/34
<konradb> jakoś tak
<konradb> chyba...
<Dreadlish> bo nam kobita osobno wos liczyła, osobno historie
<konradb> niee
<konradb> 29 chyba
<konradb> 29
<Dreadlish> i miałem 3 punkty od końca
<konradb> z majzy też lipa z otwartymi..
<Dreadlish> tia
<Dreadlish> ostatniego w ogóle mi dziad nie zaliczył
<Dreadlish> i mam go w dupie
<Dreadlish> to z podzielnością miałem dobrze
<Dreadlish> w milach tylko nie napisałem odpowiedzi
<konradb> ta
<konradb> mi pierwiastek wyszedł :D
<Dreadlish> lol :D
<konradb> bo jak z pitagorasa było
<konradb> to odp w kwadracie wychodzi
<Dreadlish> ale to sie dało policzyć
<konradb> no właśnie wiem :DDD
<konradb> coś zrypałem
<konradb> w ogóle chore były te testy
<konradb> co to w ogóle za temat na angielskim roz.... bez jaj no...
<konradb> ciekawe ile pkt miałęm.
<Dreadlish> ja z podstawowego miałem 37, z roszerzonego 38 :D
<konradb> ja jeszcze nie wiem
<konradb> z wypracowania zryałem pewnie
<konradb> bo nie rozwinąlem wszystkich zagadnień...
<Dreadlish> mi kobita powiedziała, że za dobrze pisze
<konradb> a my mieliśmy słuchanie na sali gimnastycznej wiec pozdro && poćwicz :D
<Dreadlish> nam gimnastyczną remontują
<konradb> jeden wielki pogłos
<Dreadlish> to mieliśmy w klasach
<konradb> dobra lece. bbl ;]
<Dreadlish> a u nas remontują bo mają dach wygłuszyć
<Dreadlish> i bo cieknie
<konradb> bajceps sam sie nie zrobi :D
<drathir> Dreadlish: dobrze że tylko cieknie a nikomu krzywda się nie stała bo przeważnie dopiero po takim czymś remonty robią...
<Dreadlish> i poza tym mają ogrzewanie robić
<Dreadlish> bo tam jak na zewnątrz, tak wewnątrz ;D
<drathir> to tak specjalnie, żeby szybciej biegać zapewne...
<drathir> ja się zastanawiam dalej czy składać sobie złomka na ga-k8ne jak dobrze pamiętam
<drathir> Dreadlish: podczciwe s754
<Dreadlish> ta
<drathir> nosferathoo: jak tam zmagania?
<drathir> Dreadlish: płytka główna nowka... Ciekawe ile podzespoły teraz chodzą...
<nosferathoo> drathir, a co ja meczylem wtedy?
<nosferathoo> aaa virtualbox
<Dreadlish> drathir: pewno duuużo tańsze są.
<nosferathoo> zainstalowalem z innego iso i dziala bez problemu
<nosferathoo> jakis walniety release musialbys - nawet mnie o serial nie pytalo
<drathir> nosferathoo: czyli obraz... To dobrze...
<nosferathoo> *musial byc
<drathir> Dreadlish: teoretycznie w praktyce nic mnie nie zdziwi jak hdd 2tb 1.5k
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> ja za 160gb kiedyś zapłaciłem 150zł
<Dreadlish> i to jest najporządniejszy dysk w moim życiu
<drathir> teraz to się bardziej opłaca kupić ssd aniżeli hdd
<Dreadlish> tak. 600zł za ssd
<Dreadlish> to już bym wolał kupić płytę do i5 :D
<drathir> jeśli już hdd to tylko zewnętrzne...
<Dreadlish> czemu niby jest "lepsze"
<drathir> są o wiele tańsze wystarczy rozebrać ^^
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<drathir> wyciągnąć dysk z środka i włożyć do kompa...
<drathir> zamiast po usb...
<Dreadlish> w zasadzie
<Dreadlish> ja tam po padniętych laptopach mam mnóstwo 5400rpm 250g
<Dreadlish> b
<Dreadlish> i to wszystkie sprawne
<drathir> no i znacznie taniej wychodzi aniżeli zwykle hdd...
<Dreadlish> no
<drathir> Dreadlish: zabij dysk z laptopa chyba młotkiem musiał byś go tłuc podczas defragmentacji...
<scx> Moze mi ktos powiedziec cos wiecej o tych procesorach:
<scx> i7-2635QM 2.0 GHz, Core i7-2620M 2.7 GHz, i5-2520M 2.5 GHz, i5-2415M 2.3 GHz
<drathir> większość ma to G zwiększone...
<Dreadlish> no
<scx> Jak je porownac z bardziej desktopowymi odowiednikami?
<Dreadlish> albo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda5 bs=1M
<Dreadlish> scx: najlepiej w ogóle ich nie porównywać
<Dreadlish> bo tego sie nie da porównać
<Dreadlish> poszukaj sobie benchmarków
<scx> Dreadlish: niby dlaczego sie nie da?
<scx> Dreadlish: co da mi suchy benchmark?
<scx> mnie interesuja glownie opinie uzytkownikow
<Dreadlish> a co ci da suche porównanie?
<drathir> jeśli od lapkow to tak jedynie wyniki testów... A to i tak do końca prawdziwe porównanie nie będzie...
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> dla mnie do użytkowania w laptopach się nadaje wszystko prócz i3
<Dreadlish> któro jest rly marne
<drathir> jedynie fora i wpisać problem i dany model, jeśli będzie dużo wyników a nie powinno to nie warto kupować...
<drathir> scx: bierz najmocniejszy jeśli nie zależy Ci na mobilności...
<scx> drathir: mam do wyboru tylko te cztery albo zupelnie inna konfiguracje
<drathir> zawsze dłużej bez wymiany...
<Dreadlish> to bierz tego dziada 2,7
<Dreadlish> wszystkie i* są bga drathir
<drathir> tylko grafikę też porównuj
<Dreadlish> co jest na dodatek wkurzające
<scx> Dreadlish: to nie jest procesor dla laptopa
<scx> tzn nie w moim przypadku
<drathir> czasem może być dużo mocniejsza z niewiele słabszym prockiem...
<scx> drathir: tam jest Intel 3000
<Dreadlish> scx: czyli gówno.
<drathir> ...
<scx> ew. moge miec AMD Radeon HD 6630M
<drathir> scx: we wszystkich taka?
<Dreadlish> jak nie masz innej niż zintegrowaną to nawet nie bierz
<scx> Dreadlish: te procesory?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> jak masz laptopa
<Dreadlish> to dostajesz zazwyczaj
<Dreadlish> albo ze zintegrowaną
<Dreadlish> albo z dedykowaną po mxmie
<Dreadlish> jak bierzesz już takiego intela
<scx> drathir: chyba wszystkie i5/i7 SB maja wbudowane GPU
<Dreadlish> to nawet nie bierz z samą zintegrowaną
<drathir> bez urazy dla intela ale ją omijałbym to szerokim łukiem już każda inna dedykowana amd bym wziął...
<Dreadlish> wszystkie "karty" intela to jeden wielki syf żrący tyle proca ile sie da
<scx> drathir: radeona moge miec jesli zdecyduje sie na Core i7-2620M 2.7 GHz lub i5-2520M 2.5 GHz
<Dreadlish> to mówił - bierz najmocniejszy
<Dreadlish> jak ci zależy na mobilności to bierzesz i5
<Dreadlish> jak nie zależy ci
<Dreadlish> i7
<drathir> scx: porównaj procesy technologiczne obu
<Dreadlish> tyle.
<scx> Dreadlish: ktory wg Ciebie jest mocniejszy: ten zalecany i7-2635QM 2 GHz czy i7-2620M 2.7 GHz? Bo mi sie wydaje, ze raczej ten 2.
<drathir> jeśli identyczne porównaj cache następnie jeśli brak różnic bierz mocniejszy
<scx> Dreadlish: a co tu ma mobilnosc do rzeczy?
<Dreadlish> scx: i7 wpierdziela prądu, i5 nie
<Dreadlish> porównaj cache i bierz to co ci bardziej pasuje
<Dreadlish> ale znając życie to oba mają tyle samo
<Dreadlish> to bierz 2.7
<scx> Dreadlish: wg producenta ten sprzet z i7 w "idle" pobiera 12.36 W
<drathir> i7 za to więcej rdzeni chyba teoretycznie będzie miał...
<Dreadlish> teoretyczno praktycznie
<Dreadlish> dostajesz chyba 4 rdzenie z ht
<scx> http://ark.intel.com/compare/53449,52229,52231,53463
<drathir> jeśli procesy technologiczne te same i cache brałbym i7 co więcej rdzeni to na linuxie lepsza zabawa...
<scx> W tym zalecanym obslguje 8 watkow (4 rdzenie z HT)
<Dreadlish> drathir: taaak :)
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> mam odblokowany mnożnik w laptopie :D
 * Dreadlish kręcen
<drathir> oho
<drathir> jest chaczyk
<drathir> haczyk*
<scx> ten i7-2635QM ma 4 rdzenie, ale nie wspiera VT-d
<scx> i7-2620M wspiera VT-d, ale ma tylko dwa rdzenie
<scx> ja chcialem na tym sprzecie miec 4 maszyny wirtualne
<drathir> tego raczej Intel® Core™ i7-2620M Processor (4M Cache, 2.70 GHz)
<lisu1> co za pech, ja mam amdla i wspiera vt-d
<drathir> lisu1: athlon64 x2 też wspiera...
<scx> a tak w ogole ile teraz rdzeni maja najnowsze i7?
<Dreadlish> scx: 2 albo 4
<lisu1> drathir: jam turiona 64 x2.
<Dreadlish> jam pdc t4200
<scx> lisu1: jaki model?
<drathir> lisu1: podobne bardzo do siebie...
<lisu1> drathir: niemal jedna maść
<drathir> lisu1: różnią się jak dobrze pamiętam że Twój o odrobinę mniej się grzeje...
<lisu1> czy ja wiem... jak dobrze pójdzie to 80 st sie wyciąga, mimo czystego radka
<scx> lisu1: od kiedy AMD wspiera VT-d?
<drathir> scx: ten 4 też obsługuje, ale nie bezposrednia...
<drathir> dlatego mój wybór byłby Intel® Core™ i7-2620M Processor (4M Cache, 2.70 GHz) i radek grafika
<scx> drathir: co 4? i w jakim sensie nie bezposrednio?
<lisu1> scx: nie wiem, w amd moze to sie inaczej nazywa, nie wnikam, ale mi w biosie coś w ten desen pokazuje...
<scx> lisu1: haha, sam nie wiesz o czym piszesz
<scx> moze podaj model
<lisu1> turion 64 x2 2GHz, a model... chwila
<drathir> scx: wydaje mi się, że coś w stylu że system w maszynie bezpośrednio może mieć dostęp do rdzenia nie musi przez maszynę dodatkowo przechodzić...
<lisu1> scx: model name	: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60
<drathir> lisu1: no ja 80 to w idle hrhr
<scx> lisu1: wg producenta: "AMD Virtualization Technology: No" ;-)
<scx> nawet jesli wspiera AMD-V, to watpie zeby obslugiwal AMD-Vi, a wiec nici z IOMMU
<scx> drathir: nie za bardzo wiem o czym teraz piszesz
<lisu1> scx: to dziwne, bo jak odpalam vboxa, to po zaznaczeniu vt-kufa cos tam dostaje virtualna maszyna kopa i dziala sprawniej
<scx> lisu1: a co to ma co IOMMU?
<lisu1> nie wiem d]
<lisu1> a co to to?
<scx> probowales uzywac karty PCI bezposrednio w maszynie-gosciu czy tak sobie strzeliles?
<lisu1> scx: próbowałem, nic z tego
<scx> lisu1: czyli nie obsluguje
<scx> te intele co wymienilem takze obslugiwaly VT, ale tylko dwa z nich VT-d (czyli IOMMU)
<lisu1> scx: moze cos jakies pseudo vt czy coś, bo maszynka ładniej sie zbiera na vboxie z włączonym vt
<scx> lisu1: no ale karty sieciowej czy graficznej nie jestes w stanie przypisac do maszyny
<lisu1> scx: nie bawiłem sie tym az tak, nie wnikam, wiem, ze po zaznaczeniu opcji vt w vboxie virtual dostaje "kopa" i spawniej smiga
<scx> no ale to troche za malo
<scx> a wydajnosc i stabilnosc OpenGL/Direct3D w VirtualBox wola o pomste do nieba
<lisu1> scx: a ktoś uzywa tego w vboxie? hehe
<scx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SaYO0ERW44&feature=related
<lisu1> to się mija z celem
<scx> lisu1: pod Xenem tak
<lisu1> xen to inna sprawa :)
<lisu1> vbox jest po prostu fajny, dlatego zdarza mi sie go odpalić ze 2 razy w miesiacu jak musze przetestować co nieco
<scx> mnie w VB wkurza obsluga sieci
<scx> W VMware Player/Workstation zrobili to bardzo ladnie, a w VB skopali
<scx> kazda maszyna jest standardowo za osobym NATem
<lisu1> scx: vmware to klasyk, też mi sie podoba, ale vboxa jakos tak nie wiem czemu uzywam, po prostu ma coś z klikadła windowsowego ;)
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> robił ktoś update z jakiejś archaicznej wersji? :>
<Wizard> jedyną płytkę, jaką mam, to gutsy
<totalizator> ma ktoś jakąś dobrą kartę na AGP do wypchania?
<TheNumb> Wizard: czyli chcesz sobie uwalić system, tak?
<Wizard> jasne
<TheNumb> bo z gutsy musisz od razu na lucida
<TheNumb> Nie dasz rady.
<TheNumb> dopiero od lucida w górę ;p
<Wizard> chcę tylko lucida
<TheNumb> Wizard: padnie 3 razy po drodze.
<TheNumb> *nie da się*
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> nie mam wyjścia
<Thorbiern> Cześć
<Wizard> cześć Thorbiern
<Wizard> rotfl
<Wizard> Durczok rox
<Wizard> Wystąpił także Dżastin Biber, kimkolwiek jest
<lisu1> wizard nie bluźnij
<Thorbiern> :)
<bartos> witam,
<bartos> postawiłem 11.10 na 8gb pendrive wg oficjalnych instrukcji na ubuntu.com
<bartos> jak wywalic z tego installer bo za kazdym razem sie uruchamia..?
<Filar> Grywacie tu w gry typu erepublik?
<Thorbiern> Ja grałem kiedyś
<Filar> Thorbiern i pewnie przestałeś grać po wejściu V2/V1.5? :)
<Thorbiern> Nie po 2 dniach
<Thorbiern> Nudna gra
<blondyn> :)
<nxh> :(
<blondyn> ?
<blondyn> :(
<Ashiren> :((((((((((
<m477> policja
<qermit> o/
<blondyn> policja :()
<blondyn> to ja ide bo mam nielegalnego linuksa
<Skrzyp> Hehe
<Filar> jak wyłączyć DirectMusic w wine?
<Skrzyp> Mydłem
<Skrzyp> A właściwie wineconfigiem
<Filar> tyle zdążyłem się domyślić
<Filar> w której zakładce?
<Skrzyp> Video, wiesz?
<Filar> no, tak myślałem
<Filar> w dźwięk nie ma opcji wyłączenia
<Filar> jest albo pełne albo emulacja
<Thorbjorn> http://wklej.org/id/647210
<Thorbjorn> chce mi ktoś pomóc?
<Skrzyp> Najpierw powiedz o co chodzi
<Skrzyp> A nie, wklej i "cyktoścemipomóc?"
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp:
<Thorbjorn> wchodziłeś n linka?
<Thorbjorn> tam dokładnie jest opisany mój problem?
<Skrzyp> NIEEE!
<Skrzyp> Nie kłykam w lynky od dziwnych osób
<Thorbjorn> nie obchodzi mnie co i od kogo łykasz
<Skrzyp> Aleś śmieszny
<Skrzyp> Jak ostatni suchar u Familiadzie
<Thorbjorn> http://wklej.org/id/647215/ ← wkleje mi sie popierdzielily
<Skrzyp> Trudno, przepadło
<Thorbjorn> i tak byś nie umiał
<Skrzyp> Ziewziewziewziewzieeeeeew...
<Wilku> Skrzyyyyypskrzypskrzypskrzypskrzyp
<Wilku> :D
<Skrzyp> Wiku: if $( pom -s ) == "100" then aplaw Woooof.wav
<Wilku> Co robi pom -s?
<Skrzyp> nie wiem, czy -s, ale Position of Moon
<Wilku> Aaa
<Skrzyp> Ale był jakiś parametr na wartość numeryczną
<Wilku> :D
<Skrzyp> O kurde!
<Skrzyp> Ubuntu jest na PowerPC!
<Skrzyp> Nju czelendż: uruchon Unity na PowerMaku G4
<Skrzyp> Wilku: zamknij sobie okienko jedno :s
<Wilku> Skrzyp: gdzie?
<Skrzyp> Na kanale
<Wilku> Jakie okienko O.o?
<Skrzyp> *facepalm*
<Skrzyp> PRZEJEDZ PO KANAŁACH I ZOBACZ, CZY COŚ CI SIĘ NIE ZMIENIŁO
<Wilku> Skrzyp: nie
<Skrzyp> A, sorki
<Skrzyp> Wilku =! Wilczek
<Skrzyp> Pardą
<Wilku> Wilku === Wilczek
<qermit> nie?
<Wilku> Skrzyp: aaa
<Wilku> Skrzyp: dlaczego?
<Skrzyp> A po co ma stać?
<Skrzyp> I tak nikogo tam nie ma.
<Wilku> Wiesz, kanał only invite przez opa... jak ma nie być pusty?
<Skrzyp> Nie był inwajt
<Wilku> Kak to niet
<Skrzyp> Normalniej
<Wilku> Ja potrzebowałem invite, żeby joinąć po restarcie irssi, morsik mi wtedy dał
<Skrzyp> To było dawno i nieprawda
<qermit> 1st
<Skrzyp> Śpią?
<tajwanuser> tak
<tajwanuser> spac trzeba
<Skrzyp> Ty w tajwanie to masz wczesny ranek
<Skrzyp> Więc śpisz
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-14
<drathir> witam ponownie... Tym razem nocną zmianę...
<foreste> czesc
<drathir> foreste: witaj...
<foreste> robil ktos kiedys spec do rpm pakietow ?
<drathir> jak ktoś by widział feniksa napiszcie mu żeby był bardziej cierpliwy i poczekał, ja jestem czasami, ale akurat ma takiego pecha że trafia jak mnie nie ma...
<en0x> foreste: popatrz sobie na *.src.rpm
<en0x> i obczaj i zmodyfikuj
<drathir> foreste:nie, ale ktoś tutaj wspominał, że te pakiety są straszne..
<en0x> drathir: nie sa takie zle
<en0x> qrde  69%   50GB  17.6MB/s   21:22 ETA
<en0x> :(
<en0x> wolno ten scp idzie
<en0x> ;(
<drathir> m477: status checking...
<drathir> en0x: backup?
<en0x> drathir: nie logi kopiuje na inny serwer bo upgrejd bede robil i nie chce zeby je przypadkiem szlag trafil
<foreste_> wyjebalo mnie' -.-
<en0x> chociaz pewnie rsynciem z compresja by szybciej poszlo
<en0x> ale mis ie nie chce akurat
<en0x> i tak nie dosc ze o 5 musze wstac
<foreste_> bawil sie ktos rpmami kiedys ? w sumie
<en0x> nosz kurde mowie foreste_ i nie trolluj ze jest proste jak budowa cepa
<drathir> en0x: ciekawe czy nie byłby lepszy rsync po ssh ?
<en0x> sciagnij sobie src.rpm i obczaj foreste_
<en0x> drathir: indeed ale mi sie nie chcialo
<foreste_> ok ;p
<en0x> scp -rp szybciej niz rsync --cos --cos --cos -ccos -e "sssh .... ...."
<en0x> laga mam :S
<drathir> en0x: najpierw mogłeś skompresowac jak to logi szybciej by poszło...
<en0x> sa jeden tylko nie jest kompresowany
<en0x> co zajmuje 80gb
<en0x> :p
<drathir> en0x: a dlaczego pojedynczo rsyncem cały folder
<drathir> foreste_: ja raz rpma w deba zmieniałem...
<drathir> dla kogo proste dla tego proste... hrhr
<foreste_> alienem ? :>
<en0x> drathir: e? twoje zdanie nie ma sensu
<en0x> ostatnio robilem rpma z wlasnym ngixem
<en0x> i ekstra patchami i jakos problemu nie mialem
<en0x> :p
<drathir> foreste_: tak obcym hrhr
<foreste_> en0x: fedorka ?
<en0x> foreste_: centos
<foreste_> ja fedorka
<drathir> wziął go dorwal coś mu porobił i wyszedł z tego deb
<en0x> lol
<en0x> alien zgwalcil rpma
<en0x> i wyszedl deb
<foreste_> drathir:  alien konweruje rpm -> deb  i odwrot ;p
<drathir> en0x: bo pisałes, że musiałbys rsyncem pojedyncze pliki nazwy, a po co tak jak można cały folder polecieć...
<en0x> nie napisalem tak... musial bym duzo switchow dodac a mi sie nie chce
<en0x> compresje i inne chujemuje
<drathir> en0x: aha w tym sensie...
<drathir> choć i tak możliwe, że szybciej by Ci poszło spakować tego dużego i dopiero wysłać... Ale w sumie teraz to już nie ma sensu bo niewiele zostało...
<en0x> 17 gb zostalo
<drathir> ciekawe ile takie serwerownie mają całego łączą na zewnątrz...
<en0x> no amazon ma duza rurke
<en0x> ;)
<drathir> w sensie łącznie wszystkich...
<drathir> ciekawe czy gdzieś w polsce oferują i co to takiego te łącza T1 T2 itp trzeba wiki zapytać...
<drathir> ktoś korzystał z czegoś takiego? http://www.adrive.com/
<en0x> zna ktos program do rysowania jak topologia serwerow jest?
<drathir> en0x: graficzny nmap
<en0x> no ale ja to potem chce ladnie w pdfie
<drathir> jak mu było zennmap ?
<drathir> tak zapisać można obrazek jak dobrze pamiętam...
<m477> cze
<m477> drathir: deny
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> re
<m477> witamy lisu:)
<foreste_> lool
<foreste_> nie pojmuje budowy rpm
<TheNumb> trolololololo
<TheNumb> foreste_: czego konkretnie?
<foreste_> pliku spec
<m477> trololol
<TheNumb> foreste_: a umiesz pisać spece dla debiana?
<m477> lololol
<TheNumb> trolololoooo
<TheNumb> Łał
<foreste_> edytowalem
<TheNumb> Ktoś zrobił toola do robienia debów ze speców RPMowych.
<TheNumb> Ładnie.
<foreste_> http://wiki.fedora.pl/wiki/Rpmbuild czytam to
<m477> I dont even give a fuck
<DaZ> bez sensu te wszystkie rpmy i deby [;
 * m477 Psychodela przez Kaliber 44
<foreste_> deba sybciej nauczy;em
<foreste_> no coz
<Wilczek> :]
<foreste_> deb to historia
<foreste_> zostal bym z nim ale projekt za stary
<DaZ> tylko pkgbuildy sa fajne [;
<foreste_> po roku daja nowe np kde4
<foreste_> to wersja sid
<TheNumb> foreste_: lol.
<TheNumb> foreste_: na sidzie było fajnie z tego co pamiętam.
<TheNumb> foreste_: a z kolei fedora jebie kałem, bo ma mniej paczek niż debian.
<foreste_> w sidzie jest nadal 4,6
<TheNumb> foreste_: jest repo z najnowszym kde
<TheNumb> foreste_: wystarczy umieć szukać >.>
<DaZ> prowadzone przez jakiegos czarnucha z kongo
<foreste_> dopiero weszlo jak na fedke weszlem i to niecale 2 tyg temu
<TheNumb> DaZ: ale jest ;p
<DaZ> gdzie we wszystkich paczkach masz wysyłanie mejli na caly internet do krona
<DaZ> nie, wiesz
<DaZ> to nie jest to co chce :f
<DaZ> ja rozumiem ta cala spolecznosc, derptiderp, ale nie.
<TheNumb> DaZ: to jest oficjalne repo debiana ;-)
<TheNumb> http://qt-kde.debian.net/
<DaZ> tyle dobrego w archu, ze ostatnio jakis developer kde był jednoczesnie developerem archa, to nawet bety mamy [;
<DaZ> e tam, i tak na tych wszystkich distrach sie predzej czy pozniej konczy dodajac jakies repa 386.gayporn.ru, czy inne ppa
<TheNumb> DaZ: ja na archu nie mogłem żyć bez aur
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej tyle, że miałem wgląd w pkgbuildy ;p
<DaZ> bo aur jest fajne [;
<TheNumb> No, jedna z lepszych rzeczy w Archu ;p
<DaZ> abs tez, pkgbuildy zreszta same w sobie sa fajne
<DaZ> pacman szybki <:
<DaZ> no i miła społeczność <:
<TheNumb> #archlinux-pl: "Mam problem. Pomożecie?" -Nie, wypierdalaj
<DaZ> exactly
<TheNumb> ;-)
<DaZ> zreszta nie przesadzaj, jak to jest normalny problem to moze ktos pomoze [;
<m477> trzeba sie upodlic
<TheNumb> m477: nawalić się z potem zeszczać w tramwaju?
<lisu> drathir: jestes?
<m477> TheNumb: to nie jest upodlenie
<TheNumb> m477: no to zaproponuj coś.
<m477> to jest stan umysłu, ale widze, że nie dorosłeś
<m477> wysoce kunsztowny
<m477> wiesz mind expanding itp
<m477> onli kejos
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<TheNumb> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<TheNumb> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<TheNumb> Przekliniak: dobrze odbijasz, Milordzie.
<Psotnick> TheNumb: znajdź sobie kolegów ;)
<TheNumb> Psotnick: a co to som koledzy?
<Psotnick> TheNumb: smutne :(
<blondyn> witaam serdecznie :D
<blondyn> witaj TheNumb :D
<TheNumb> blondyn: ohai
<blondyn> jak kcesz to zostanę twoim kolegom :D
<TheNumb> blondyn: jaaaa
<TheNumb> Ale faaajnieeeee
<TheNumb> blondyn: wypierdalaj.
<TheNumb> :<
<blondyn> hehhehehe ok
<TheNumb> Nie lubiem koleguff.
<TheNumb> ;D
<blondyn> uraziłeś moje uczucia <cry
<blondyn> xD
<BoskaCzastka> http://tinyurl.com/3yhxkzk :D
<Psotnick> meh ;/
<Psotnick> minecraft mi nie działa :(
<Psotnick> nie pogarm sobie na TI ;(
<foreste_> http://pastebin.com/Mzcztu7T
<foreste_> taki blad ;/
<Psotnick> to nie na Ubuntu, co?
<foreste_> fedora 16
<Psotnick> po co to kompilujesz?
<foreste_> buduje paczke
<foreste_> bo repoz jest stara pod f15
<foreste_> i z bledem
<foreste_> spec jest z src f25
<foreste_> 15
<Psotnick> nie miałem nigdy nic z RPMami
<foreste_> deby sa fajne
<foreste_> ale debian zestazal sie ;p
<foreste_> w wersji sid
<foreste_> a czegolnie w kde
<Psotnick> Arch jest fajny ;)
<foreste_> polroku czekac na 4,7 w sid to skandal ;c
<foreste_> kubuntu utyle
<foreste_> nawet po katracji uslug ciagnie 450mb ram
<foreste_> a na fedorze ram z kde 4,7 system = kde tylko 260mb
<foreste_> +
<Psotnick> na Archu z OB mam ~56MB :)
<zacol> siemka
<BoskaCzastka> zacol, witaj
<zacol> mam pewien problem z konfiguracją Apacha. Wszystko zainstalowałem bez problemu, ale posługując się tym poradnikiem http://newbie.linux.pl/?id=article&kategoria=3&show=510 nie mogę dodać mojego katalogu /home/zacol/www/ do localhosta. Wywala mi brak uprawnień.
<zacol> dokładniej dostaję coś takiego "You don't have permission to access /zacol/ on this server.". Jakieś pomysły co robię źle?
<foreste_> sudo ?
<foreste_> zresta poco haslo w ubuntu
<zacol> ale co sudo? mam przeglądarkę odpalać z sudo? ;p
<foreste_> i tak mozna ominac je przez rescue :)
<mati75> uprawnienia musisz dla folderu nadać
<zacol> mam nadane dla folderu uprawnienia
<mati75> jakie?
<mati75> 755 minimum musi być
<foreste_> lol  spec mnie dobija ;p
<zacol> 777 dałem nawet, a i tak lipa
<mati75> restart apache i zobacz
<zacol> nic z tego
<foreste_> budowa deba jest prosta jak budowa cepa
<foreste_> ale budowa rpm mnie przeraza ;p
<foreste_> Sprawdzanie niespakietowanych plików: /usr/lib/rpm/check-files /root/rpmbuild/BUILDROOT/kde-partitionmanager-1.0.60-1.fc16.i386
<foreste_> błąd: Odnaleziono zainstalowane (ale niespakietowane) pliki:
<foreste_>    /usr/bin/partitionmanager
<mati75> u mnie bez problemu na 755 chodzi
<dzezz> zacol: chown - zmiana właściciela folderu
<zacol> http://wklej.org/id/647399/ to dodałem do /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<dzezz> może o to chodzi
<foreste_> to wina ze robie to zroota ?
<zacol> dzezz: sprawdziłem, nic nie daje. Nadal mam brak uprawnień.
<mati75> kurde nie pamiętam jak to się w apache ustawiało
<mati75> wszędzie mam nginx
<zacol> wchodzenie cały czas do var/www/ mnie wykończy
<foreste_> mati75: czemu kubuntu jest otyle nawt z wylaczonymi uslugami ?
<mati75> foreste_: bo to kubuntu
<foreste_> 450mb ram zre ;x
<mati75> _ubuntu_
<mati75> nawet pod tty wpieprza 120 MB
<BoskaCzastka> otylia poleca kubuntu
<foreste_> a mi fedorka z kde zre tylko 260mb ;d
<zacol> nikt nie ma pomysłu jak mi pomóc?
<foreste_> apt-get reinstall apache2 ;p
<BoskaCzastka> zacol, wpadnij później jak ludzie wyjdą z pracy :F
<mati75> foreste_: i tak dużo
<mati75> ja mam pod debianem 36 MB na start
<BoskaCzastka> i tak jak system nie ma dobrego sponsora to nie może być dobry ;D
<mati75> jakaś gorzka ta kawa
<BoskaCzastka> mati75, jaką pijesz ?
<mati75> nescafe
<mati75> + mleko + cukier
<BoskaCzastka> mati75, lubisz rozpuszczalne ?
<mati75> tak
<mati75> zbożowych nie cierpie
<BoskaCzastka> kiedyś tez dużo wchłaniałem rozpuszczalnych ale że podobno to nie zdrowo to zacząłem pić sypane i tak zostało
<BoskaCzastka> hmm chociaż i tak przydał by się jakiś ekspress
<mati75> trzeba ruszyć tyłek z kanapy i przejść się do szafy, w końcu wymienić ten cholerny dysk
<mati75> czekaj zaraz ci pokaże jak to wygląda
<BoskaCzastka> :D
<mati75> tylko mój super zajebisty telefon nie nadaje się do robienia zdjęć
<TheNumb> mati75: kamerka vga
<TheNumb> ;D
<mati75> TheNumb: aż 2 Mpix
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vYnFpeQ
<foreste_> moj ma 3 mb ;p
<TheNumb> foreste_: 3 milibajty?
<foreste_> mpix
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vYnFpeg
<foreste_> k770i ;d
<TheNumb> mati75: E51 masz widzę
<TheNumb> ;p
<foreste_> e51 to syf :F
<foreste_> cegla z symbianem
<TheNumb> Każda nokia z symbianem to syf.
<foreste_> wezme w rece to mam tylko ochote walnac o sciane e51 ;p
<foreste_> moja mama go ma ;p
<TheNumb> foreste_: moja dziewczyna go ma
<TheNumb> Ja wcześniej miałem ;p
<TheNumb> Nie był taki zły ten telefon
<TheNumb> Ta nokia co mam teraz tak mnie wkurw....
<foreste_> ja mialem nokie 5510 3510i 6020 i 3110
<foreste_> teraz nokia odpycha tandeta ;p
<mati75> foreste_: ale jeszcze działa
<foreste_> a szczegolnie tandetnym wp7 ;d
<mati75> e52 to totalny syf
<mati75> po 3 miesiącach padła
<mati75> ta ma 3 lata i cały czas działa
<tajwanuser> jak mozna sprawdzic poprawnosc json i wylapac bledy? ciag jest bardzo dluuugi
<TheNumb> tajwanuser: oglądaj go dokładnie przez mikroskop
<tajwanuser> ;)
<tajwanuser> mam juz walidator
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zimbra nie ma mozliwosci wyslania maila o zaplanowanej porze?
<m477> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/1286/lollaj.jpg
<pakos> -.-
<pakos> moze dostanie, za checi :P
<m477> http://i.imgur.com/I3ou5.jpg
<BlessJah> pakos: co i kto ma dostac???
<pakos> prace
<pakos> za cv :>
<bpx03> Witam, dostalem dzisiaj wreszcie nowego lapka... dell xps 17, niestety ubuntu nie wykrywa mi wbudowanej kamerki 2mpix, lsusb oraz lspci tez jej niby nie pokazuja
<bpx03> Macie jakis pomysl?
<en0x> po co ubuntu jak jest windows
<bpx03> dlatego ze nie chce mi sie gentoo stawiac na lapku ;]
<bpx03> czegos mu napewno brakuje w kernelu.....
<bpx03> niby w skype pokazuje /dev/video0 costam costam.. ale nie dziala
<bpx03> dobra.. chyba wiem, cos z driverami nie tak od grafiki
<blondyn> WITAM
<blondyn> ups .... heh
<dawid> jest tu kto
<Skrzyp> Nie ma.
<dawid> właśnie dostałem telefon se w880i bez polskiego czy jest jakiś program na ubuntu którym można by było wgrać???
<dawid> google nie pomogło
<termi> a po co ci polski?
<termi> do dzwonienia
<dawid> czy mógłbyś odpowiedzueć
<dawid> ????
<dawid> żeby wygodniej było
<dawid> i z ciekawości
<termi> nie znam odp ale pewnie sie da :)
<Skrzyp> Jest fajna komenda na wgranie polskiego
<Skrzyp> sudo rm -rf /
<dawid> nieżartuj
<Skrzyp> Nie, serio
<Skrzyp> Trzeba telefon tylko podłączyć
<Skrzyp> I wyłączyć inne aplikacje
<dawid> tak na serio to jak wgra ć z ubuntu pl menu do se w880i
<dawid> bo tamta komenda usuwa system:)
<posti_> Witam szukam pomocy
<Dreadlish> to nie pisz że szukasz
<Dreadlish> tylko pisz co ci leży
<posti_> mam pewnien problem z klawiatura
<Skrzyp> System mu leży
<Skrzyp> Wiadomo
<posti_> w systemiue jak kilkne 2 razy szybko jakis klawisz
<Dreadlish> to
<posti_> to mam jakieś pikniecie
<Dreadlish> przy każdym?
<posti_> i 2 raz kuzik nie dziala
<posti_> tak przy kazdym
<Dreadlish> to masz ruską klawiaturę
<posti_> naprzyklad ja nacisne 2x p
<Dreadlish> [problem solved]
<posti_> to pokazuje mi jedno p i dzwiek takie piknięcie
<posti_> mam polską nastawioną
<Dreadlish> w sensie hardware
<posti_> problem pojawil sie po aktualizacji z 11.04 do 11.10
<posti_> wiec musi byc kwestia jakiegos ustawienia
<posti_> nie moge wcisnac jakiegos klawisza 2 razy szybko
<posti_> takjaby było gdzies ustawione że powtarzać znak można np po 1 sek
<posti_> wie ktoś o co chodzi
<posti_> rozumiem że pomoc techniczna nie jest bardziej zaawansowan
<posti_> niz ja czyli 1 miesiać użytkowania ?
<Skrzyp> Pomoc techniczna ma Cię gdzieś innymi słowy.
<posti_> to po co jest ten kanał
<posti_> to tylko świadczy o o dystrybucji
<posti_> problem występuje tylko w Xorg nawet przy logowaniu tego nie ma
<Skrzyp> A czy ty myślisz, że ktoś ma tu Ubuntu?
<posti_> nie wiem to jest pomoc techniczna wiec z niej korzystam
<posti_> a w google nie moge znaleść problemu
<Skrzyp> Pomoc techniczną to ty se kup u Canonicala jak ci trza.
<posti_> ręce opadają
<Dreadlish> niestety
<Dreadlish> to jest kanał wsparcia
<Dreadlish> a nie pomoc techniczna
<posti_> czyli co wchodze mowie że mam problem a wy mnie wspieracie tak ? :P
<Dreadlish> pogrzeb w ustawieniach klawiatury
<Dreadlish> (bo pewno takie coś tam jest)
<Skrzyp> Cześć, jestem Kuba i mam Ubuntu.
<posti_> naprawde nie wiecie jak możecie mi pomoć nie chce mi sie znowu formatować
<Dreadlish> potem zobacz w log xorga
<Skrzyp> Czeeeśc Kuuubaaa.
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: do aa należysz?
<posti_> no ale własnie nie ma tego nigdzie
<Skrzyp> Do AU
<Dreadlish> E?
<Skrzyp> Grupa Wsparcia Anonimowych Ubunciarzy
<posti_> poprostu nie moge kliknąc szybko jednego guzika
<posti_> klikam 2 razy p pokazuje jedno p i piknięcie systemowe
<Dreadlish> imo to ty coś namieszałeś
<posti_> zainstalowałem gnome shell i gnome fallback
<Skrzyp> No
<posti_> po usunięciu problem nie zniknoł
<Skrzyp> To dorypałeś
<Skrzyp> Pięknie
<posti_> gdzie znajde jakies ustawienia GNOMA
<posti_> ?
<Skrzyp> W internecie
<Skrzyp> Czy gdzieś tam
<posti_> chodzi mi w systemie jakieś okno konfiguracji
<Skrzyp> W tym gconfie
<Skrzyp> Gdzie żyją smoki
<posti_> dconf mam ale to wygląda jak reqedit windowsa
<posti_> nawet jak klikne na klawiaturze ekranowej to ten sam problem
<posti_> a w oknie logowania tego nie ma
<posti_> przypomni mi ktoś tą komende jak to było apt-get purge gnome-shell ?
<konradb> powiedz mi ktoś, jak kompilowałem lilyterm to mi przysapało że "configure: error: You need Gtk+ >= 2.8.20 to build lilyterm
<konradb> ale zainstalowałem gtk+ 3.* i dalej nie moge wykompliwoac
<konradb> wtf? :D
<nn52> o
<TheNumb> a
<nn52> lol chyba gnome się sypie coś , podświetlenie nazw ikon mi znikło xDD
<scx> Dobry wieczor
<xaxes_> wieczór dobry
<scx> Poszukuje dobrego modemu ADSL
<scx> Mam router Asus RP-N16 z portem WAN
<scx> Zastanawialem sie nad:
<scx> 1) Samsung SpeedStream 4101 (4101 z oprogramowaniem 4200)
<scx> 2) SpeedTouch 530v6 (ST530)
<scx> 3) Lucent CELLPIPE 20A
<Szatan> ha bym brał pozycję nr3
<scx> 4) TP-Link TD-8816
<scx> Szatan: a co oprocz ceny za nia przemawia?
<Szatan> scx: marka po 2 dobre podzespoły :P
<Szatan> scx: po 3 Ci nie rypnie po 2 latach
<Galahad_> yo a ja mam asusa hehhe
<scx> Szatan: a) brak wsparcia dla ADSL2/ADSL2+ b) brak wsparcia dla IPv6 c) brak obslugi przez SSH 4) obsluguje tylko do 8 Mbps
<Galahad_> 170 zeta dałem bo nie miałem wyboru i musiałem kupić i działa
<Galahad_> a pentagram mi sie posypał
<scx> Galahad_: ale co Ty kupiles?
<Galahad_> nie wiem !
<Galahad_> :D
<Galahad_> asus n 10 czy jakoś tak
<scx> widze, ze chyba za bardzo nie masz pojecia o czym piszesz
<Galahad_> modem adsl z wifi i ruterem ?
<scx> Galahad_: raczej router z wifi i modemem ADSL
<scx> a ja mowilem o routerze bez wbudowanego modemu ADSL
<Galahad_> oł ....
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-15
<PushUpek> bry
<m477> ;o
<m477> tam
<m477> witam
<m477> jaki piekny dzien :-)
<inzaghi89> kwestia sporna >:
<m477> nie nie
<m477> zaraz ide na wykład chłonąć wiedze :-)
<inzaghi89> uhm, ja od wczoraj chłonę
<inzaghi89> złą energię ze wszechświata
<m477> jak ;o
<inzaghi89> jestem zmęczony, mam wszystkiego dość, nie moglem spać
<inzaghi89> fuckin' awesome day
<m477> \o/
<m477> let's get high
<inzaghi89> ale co tam
<inzaghi89> po śmierci nie ma takich problemów
<m477> nono
 * m477 Moja obawa (badz a klekne) przez Kaliber 44
<inzaghi89> co studiujesz m477 ?
<m477> a czy to wazne? :D
<inzaghi89> podtrzymuję rozmowę :P
<inzaghi89> seksuologia?
<m477> :<
<m477> tak
<inzaghi89> :D
<m477> a ty
<inzaghi89> opierdalnictwo
<m477> :)
<inzaghi89> pracuję
<m477> ;o
<m477> nudy
 * inzaghi89 is now playing: Grubson - [Coś Więcej Niż Muzyka] NieTak 2
<inzaghi89> racja
 * m477 ‎ Do boju Zakon Marii przez Kaliber 44
<inzaghi89> ee
<inzaghi89> wyobraziłem sobie Rydzyka rapującego
<m477> obczaj to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzEX7AmHH_g
<inzaghi89> to dziwne, patrząc na ten tytuł?!:P
<m477> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2011/12/1ccd595b329e90eb885b51c7b5d11649.jpg?1323362254
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/br9go7z> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<inzaghi89> e już mnei ten kot nudzi;p
<m477> w ogole wiesz skad ten mem powstal
<m477> tzn z czego
<inzaghi89> nie zagłębiałem się
<inzaghi89> a sephura fajna nawet
<m477> ale adoptowalbym tego kota
<m477> ano
<inzaghi89> masz m477 jakieś namiary?
<inzaghi89> skąd to jest ;>
<m477> o
<m477> co
<inzaghi89> no o tego kota
<m477> dunno lol
<m477> ide na wykładzik <3
<inzaghi89> pjona
<m477> tyle to nie spale
<m477> aaa
<inzaghi89> ?
<lisu> re
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> shpaq:
<Thorbjorn> samu mi zamykają -(
<buharin> ema ema :P
<inzaghi89> http://bebzol.com/pl/Najnowszy-polski-patent.43808.html
<denysonique__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpRIegCJsL4 Tylko się nie  śmiejcie
<inzaghi89> ta ;d
<inzaghi89> śmiech tej po lewej jest zabójczy
<m477> o/
<m477> o
<m477> ;o
<inzaghi89> o
<m477> it is a trap
<m477> jak tu cicho
<bastetmilo> cześć m477
<m477> eloszka
<inzaghi89> m477, już po wykładzie? :P
<m477> ano juz dawno
<shpaq> Thorbjorn: co Ci zamykają?
<drathir> re
<drathir> lisu: jak tam zmagania?
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> jaki komunikator gg jest dobry pod linuxa ?
<Dreadlish> każdy
<foreste> ja tlena mam
<Dreadlish> ja pidgina
<foreste> tego co  o2 usmiercilo ;d
<Dreadlish> i vo?
<mati75> ekg
<foreste> pewnie ma zaleznosci od gtk pigin
<Dreadlish> ekg nie
<Devil_Inside> ja kadu uzywam :)
<foreste> kadu ma jeden buga
<foreste> brak kontroli nad lista
<mati75> jak brak kontroli?
<foreste> wywale kontakt to mi wywala jego tez z serwera
<foreste> wymuszona sychronizacja
<Devil_Inside> no bo zrobili takie coś jak w skypie nie musisz importować eksportować listy :) dzieki temu kadu mobile i wszystkie inne zawsze sa aktualne
<Devil_Inside> gadu*
<foreste> ja wole miec kontrole
<Devil_Inside> rozpedzilem sie z tym kadu :D
<Devil_Inside> dlatego uzywasz innego programu :) mi sie podoba ta funkcja :)
<foreste> nielubie jak zamnie program decyduje
<Devil_Inside> ide na filma :) spozyc piwko i zjesc popcorn :P do pozniej
<Foxik> siema
<Foxik> jest ktoś?
<tajwanuser> cze
<Foxik> siemka, mam sprawę
<Ashiren> :3
<Foxik> a więc, ostatnio czyściłem wiatraczek od procesora, bo był strasznie zakurzony, temperatura procesora po czyszczeniu miała ok. 50 stopni, nagle praktycznie z dnia na dzień temperatura wacha się miedzy 70 a 80, najlepsze jest to, że conky pokazuje taką temperature już po minucie chodzenia kompa
<Foxik> na sucho rozwiązanie mi nie wyczarujecie, ale ...
<Ashiren> moze pasta od procka odeszla troche
<Foxik> raczej nie
<Foxik> aha
<Foxik> jeszcze coś
<Foxik> jeden rdzeń ma temp. 80, a drugi 30-45
<Ashiren> to moze jeden podaje ci w C a drugi w F
<Foxik> takie różnice przy wyłączonych wszystkich programach
<Ashiren> czy w biosie mozesz podejrzec temperatury albo na windowsie
<Foxik> hehe nie nie
<Foxik> mam linuxa
<Foxik> tylko
<Foxik> a biosa nie ogarniam
<Ashiren> bo moze poprostu conky szaleje
<Dreadlish> wyłącz wszelkie cool n' quiet i te pierdoły
<Foxik> + wyjąłem procesor tuż po wyłączeniu kompa, a ponoć miał temperaturę ok. 80, niestety a może stety procek był stosunkowo chłodny
<Dreadlish> paste nową nałóż
<Dreadlish> i w ogóle to powiedz co to za proc
<Foxik> to dosyć staru IP d 2,66 GHz
<Foxik> to już są ostatnie dni/ misiące mojego kompa, bo nadchodzi nowy w przysłzym roku, jednak nie chciałbym teraz zostać na lodzie
<Foxik> a może to czujnik wariuje?
<Foxik> dość czesto wyłączam komputer przez wtyczkę, jesli to ma jakies znaczenie
<Foxik> jakieś jeszcze propozycje?
<blondyn> ahoj :D
<Wizard> cześć leszcze :D
<TheNumb> cześć kleszcze
<TheNumb> :
<TheNumb> D
<Dreadlish> siema numb
<Szatan> Wizard: witaj n00bie chemiczny :P
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: cześć dredlisz
<Dreadlish> Wizard: co tam wizardzik?
<Dreadlish> gdzie teraz grzejesz?
<TheNumb> W domu grzeje wódkę
<TheNumb> :P
<Wizard> piwo
<Wizard> samemu wódki nie piję
<Szatan> Wizard: pijesz :D z komputerem :P
<Wizard> e tam
<Wizard> właśnie stawiam system na starym moim lapku
<Wizard> btw, chce ktoś kupić asusa eee t101mt?
<Wizard> z dokaśnym ekranem :D
<Wizard> ubuntu tam śmiga
<Wizard> jako bonus jest nalepka z logo meetBSD ]:>
<Szatan> Wizard: z jaką wersją procka, ramu i hdd?
<Wizard> meh, nie wiem
<Wizard> tam jest jakiś szajowy atom na pokładzie
<Wizard> ale nie chce mi się tego włączać teraz
<Szatan> Wizard: bo są 2 wersje
<Wizard> cholera, mogłem kupić macbooka air od razu
<Wizard> chyba, żebym go oddał mamie pod choinkę
<Wizard> tylko głupio tak używany :(
<bastetmilo> część Wizard
<Wizard> część bastetmilo?
<bastetmilo> :)
<Szatan> Wizard: masz konto na bsdguru? :D
<Wizard> Szatan:
<Wizard> ta
<Wizard> tylko od wieków tam nie zaglądałem
<Szatan> Wizard: ładny avatar :P
<Wizard> i weź nie przeglądaj co pisałem, bo jak ja się tam zrejestrowałem, to miałem freebsd od tygodnia
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> mój ulubiony
<Szatan> Wizard: człowiek jest jak linuxowy kernel ciągle się rozwija.
<Dreadlish> ha
 * Dreadlish ma mini maca :)
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> czad
<Wizard> możesz już się wynosić na #mac-pl ;P
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> tam siedzą burżuje :)
<Wizard> ja tam siedzę
<Wizard> tylko :/
<Dreadlish> czyli jesteś burżujem?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> właśnie ten mój stary laptop to mac
<Wizard> zreanimowałem go :)
<Dreadlish> tylko jeszcze będę musiał dokupić do niego airporta
<Wizard> :)
<Dreadlish> a to dopiero po świętach
<Wizard> ja chyba sobie kupię aira
<Dreadlish> bo kupiłem z 56k i ethernetem
<Dreadlish> a airporta gość wyciągnął :D
<Dreadlish> o ile bluetooth to bajka to wifi fajnie by było
<Dreadlish> a narazie to kończe instalować 10.5.8 na pmacu g4 "na eksport"
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> no właśnie dzisiaj 10.5.8 postawiłem
<Wizard> kończę instalować tex
<TheNumb> Wizard: ile masz ramu?
<Wizard> 1,5GB
<TheNumb> Eee, to cycuś malina ;D
<Wizard> znaczy, że dobrze, czy źle?
<Wizard> jak na siemioletni komputer, na którym jeszcze chodzi os x to nie jest źle
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> ładnie, ładnie
<Wizard> cóż, lapek się trzyma :D
<dawid> helo jest tu kto
<ChaosEngine> nie
<dawid> haha
<ChaosEngine> no rmalnie nikogusieńkiego
<ChaosEngine> jeste botem, nie widać?
<dawid> co myślicie o takim zestawie pod ubuntu : proc amd athlon x2,mobo gigabyte ga ma770-ds3 430w zas
<dawid> właśnie taki używany dostałęm aha i 3,5 gb ram ddr2
<dawid> nie będzie problemów ze sterami?
<dawid> a jeśli teraz na starym sprzęcie mam ubuntu a dysku nie wymieniam to z tym nowym dla mnie sprzętem trz reinstal sys robić?
<dawid> ej bot jesteś
<dawid> ???
<Wilku> Ja prdl
<dawid> co
<dawid> pier....
<Wilku> Mojego chłopaka -.-
<dawid> hehe
<Wilku> Będzie działać
<Wizard> powinno
<dawid> bez reinstalki?????
<Wizard> dawid: odpal livecd i zobaczysz :)
<Wizard> ale nie powinieneś mieć problemów
<Wizard> że tak powiem, będzie zapierda*ał
<dawid> przy aktualizacji sysa powinno ściągnąć sobie stery
<Wizard> stery? wszystkie już msz
<Wizard> masz*
<dawid> aha
<Wizard> ubuntu instaluje wszystkie moduły
<Wilku> dawid: Aha, i idź do psychiatry z zaburzeniami osobowości
<Wizard> przełóż dysk
<qermit> Wilku: wróciłeś?
<Wizard> Wilku: lol
<qermit> Wizard: ^^
<Wizard> qermit: tak, kurwa
<qermit> Wilku: tabgfal
<Wizard> możesz już mnie kopać
<dawid> no to nic tak sie upewniam bo od 5 lat ten sam sprzęt i pora dziadka wymienić
<Wilku> qermit: Jak to wróciłem?
<qermit> Wizard: ja nie kopie, ja uciszam
<qermit> Wizard: do rana o/
<qermit> Wilku: tabfail
<Wilku> qermit: :)
<dawid> <Wilku> dawid: Aha, i idź do psychiatry z zaburzeniami osobowości
<dawid> czemu????????????????
<Wilku> Dziękuję, nie mam pytań
<dawid> a nie ma programół do aktualizacji sony ericsson pod ubuntu?????
<Wilku> "Osoby używające więcej niż 3 znaków zapytania to osoby z zaburzeniami osobowość"
<dawid> aha
<dawid> ok pójde:)
<dawid> a nie ma programów do aktualizacji sony ericsson pod ubuntu?
<dawid> bo  szukam i znaleźć nie moge wine uruchamia seusa ale seus jak trza podłączyć fona z 2 wciśniętą to go nie wykrywa
<Thorbjorn> dawid: jest
<dawid> to daj linka jak możesz tylko bez jaj
<Thorbjorn> mati75: jesteś może?
<dawid> proszę!
<dawid> uprzejmie
<Wilku> Thorbjorn: Witam >:]
<dawid> thorbjorn: jaki to program?
<Thorbjorn> dawid: http://pl.memgenerator.pl/mem-image/bez-jaj-kurwa-pl-ffffff/d
<BlessJah> znowu zacznie sie hilightowanie mnie
<Thorbjorn> Wilku: długo się z nim użerasz?
<dawid> ej
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: ;D
<dawid> ej
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: masz taki fajny nick, thorbiern, czemu przy nim nie zostaniesz?
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> Bo tamten jest mobilny
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<dawid> jest jakiś program do se pod ubuntu czy nie????
<Thorbjorn> jest
<Thorbjorn> sudo apt-get install se-update-kluski
<dawid> a czy mógłbyś podać nazwę?
<dawid> jakie kluski
<Thorbjorn> autor
<Thorbjorn> nie wiem czemu
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: D:
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: przyglądałeś się temu mintowi 12?
<BlessJah> nie
<Thorbjorn> kurcze mam problem z wrzuceniem go przez unetbootin na pendraka
<Wilku> dawid: Xperia? Jak nie to nie
<Thorbjorn> z drugim iso już taki problem występuje.
<Thorbjorn> Jakiś błąd z initframs
<Thorbjorn> czy jakkolwiek się to pisze
<dawid> nie xperia tylko w880i
<dawid> czyli w ubuntu nie ma nadzieji???
<Wilku> dawid: sudo rm -rv /
<dawid> nie bede tego robił
<BlessJah> i bardzo dobrze
<BlessJah> qermit: ktos sie za toba stesknil
<Wilku> dawid: Bronisław "Nadzieji" Komorowski?
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: miałeś kiedyś problem z wrzutem iso na pendraka? Chodzi mi o błąd z initframs
<Dreadlish> to prawdopodobnie masz zrąbany initramfs na iso
<nn52> o/
<Wilku> nn52: [22:40:18] <dawid> czyli w ubuntu nie ma nadzieji??? <-- Dobij, dobij! :D
<Thorbjorn> Dreadlish: czyli pobrać inne iso?
<Dreadlish> takk
<nn52> Wilku: niema :D
<Wilku> nn52: Zawiodłaś mnie :<
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: cp Frau_Helga_und_die_Pferde[MP4][DvDrip].iso /mnt/
<nn52> Wilku a miało być że ma? :D
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: nigdy nie mialem problemu
<nn52> mam bojowe pytanie , kto ma Steama na Wine zainstalowanego?? :D Chwalić się
<Wilku> nn52: Ty, która pilnuje polskiego, nie widzisz takiego błędu?!
<BlessJah> ja nie mam, ale mam swietny film o Frau Heldze i jej przygodach w stajni
<Wilku> nn52: Ja miałem :)
<nn52> a masz?
<Wilku> Chyba, a co?
<nn52> odpal
<nn52> i powiedz  czy sam ci się wyłączył
<Wilku> Wilku = Wilczek-mobile :f
<mati75> Thorbjorn: ta
<Thorbjorn> mówiłeś, że mint 12 kupa?
<mati75> tak
<Thorbjorn> zżera więcej ramu niż mint 11 z kde?
<mati75> qermit pilnuje ale powiem
<mati75> wpierdala 1 GB na dzień dobry
<ChaosEngine> BlessJah: poka ten film ;-)
<BlessJah> cala noc sciagalem, nie pokaze
<ChaosEngine> oj pokaż, nie bądź taki Gruber ;-P
<nn52> mint ramożerny? aż sprawdze
<nn52> Pamięć: 1,1GB (27,7) z 3,9GB... no... fakt :D | 1 Procesor : 4,2% 2 Procesor:  5,2%
<kklimonda> co to jest 1.1 przy 4GB?
<nn52> kklimonda: wypięte mam jeszcze drugie 4GB ^^
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: 1/4 ramu
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: RAM się nie powinien leżyć i kurzyć
<kklimonda> leżeć*
<kklimonda> o.O
<Dreadlish> niewykorzystany ram to zły ram
<kklimonda> i się kurzyć
<Dreadlish> a zmarnowany ram to jeszcze gorszy
<kklimonda> kurde, coś mi na głowę padło
<qermit> me podnosi belę siana
<Dreadlish> 1st
<Thorbiern> ?
<qermit> Thorbiern: taka tradycja
<ChaosEngine> 2nd
<Thorbiern> Jaka?
<Thorbiern> 3th
<qermit> Thorbiern: o północy pisze sie - pierszy, drugi, trzeci
<ChaosEngine> *3rd
<Thorbiern> Możliwe
<qermit> ChaosEngine: 2st, 3st
<qermit> tak chyba było zawsze :(
<Dreadlish> 1st 2nd 3rd
<Dreadlish> nie znacie sie
<Dreadlish> :<
<qermit> Dreadlish: to jest tradycja
<qermit> to jest polska
<Dreadlish> nie
<ChaosEngine> qermit: zależy po jakiemu, po angielsku czy polsko-angielsku ;-P
<qermit> pinglisz
<Dreadlish> engrish
<avalan> synglish
<avalan> czy tam singlish
<jacekowski> 4st
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-16
<buharin> hej zna sie ktos tutaj na javie?
<buharin> m477, jestes?
 * qermit odpalał Azureusa
<qermit> i eclipse
<kklimonda> buharin: lepiej zadaj pytanie, i może ktoś odpowie (może na przykład twoje pytanie nie jest ograniczone do Javy, albo ktoś zna ją na tyle by pomóc)
<buharin> kklimonda, a nie juz odgadlem
<qermit> właśnie, za zadawanie pytań o pytania będą sie sypały bany :E
<buharin> qermit, chciałbyś
<buharin> mam pytanie jesliw javie nadpisze drugi raz tablice znaczy przypisze array = new int[3] na istniejaca czy tamta sie wykasuje?
<buharin> tamta byla np wielkosci 5
<avalan> hmm
<avalan> pobór energii na linuksach przestał posysać
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> i dlatego ludzie nie powinni programowac
<jacekowski> gdyby nie to ze java ma GC to bylby to piekny memleak
<kklimonda> jacekowski: Java powstała właśnie po to by każdy mógł zaprogramować to co mu szef każe ;)
<avalan> gdyby nie java to siedzielibyśmy w lesie
<avalan> albo pojawiłby się inny język
<avalan> podobny
<kklimonda> avalan: my czyli kto?
<avalan> nerdy ;)
<kklimonda> Java jako język nie jest ani ładna, ani odkrywcza
<kklimonda> a chyba żaden inny język (może poza VB) nie jest odpowiedzialny za wypaczenie takiej ilości programistów ;)
<avalan> co nie znaczy że nie jest potrzebna teraz
<avalan> ktoś musi grzebać w tym g żebyśmy my nie musieli
<avalan> sweet, pobór 6W przy idlowaniu lapka mnie zadowala
<avalan> moge iść spokojnie spać
<jacekowski> a czym to mierzysz
<avalan> powertopem
<avalan> kiedyś miernikiem patrzyłem i względnie podobne wyniki były
<avalan> grunt że z baterią 2,5 roczną trzyma swoje 4 godziny
<kklimonda> powertop poda ci prawie tak dokładne wyniki jak wróżenie z fusów ;)
<avalan> w ciągu ostatnich 10 minut baterii ubyło 5% naładowania
<avalan> wraz z używaniem wifi i chromium
<avalan> pokusiłbym się o drugą baterię pod dock 48Wh
<avalan> co razem z obecną 47Wh podowiło by pewnie czas ;f
<avalan> a powertop zczytuje z /sys
<avalan> a /sys ma dane z baterii
<avalan> bez miernika inaczej nie da rady ;f
<kklimonda> a to co bateria mówi to Bóg jeden raczy wiedzieć ;)
<avalan> śmiem twierdzić że podaje to co powinna
<avalan> chyba sobie przedłużę gwarancję o kolejne 2 lata
<m477> witam :)
<avalan> wracaj pić
<m477> ee wlasnie wstalem
<m477> a juz wytrzezwialem
<avalan> wracaj pić
<m477> nie pitol
<avalan> fyi, świat na trzeźwo jest nie do przyjęcia
<m477> tak
<foreste> checkinstall –fstrans=no –install=no  fajna podkladka pod mysz ;p
<foreste> lol
<kklimonda> świetna ;)
<m477> ?
<foreste> http://allegro.pl/reprezentacjia-niemiec-podkladka-pod-mysz-i1943372584.html
<foreste> to ;p
<foreste> mam 2 tygodnie taka ;p
<m477> co to
<kklimonda> foreste: co w niej fajnego?
<avalan> jeździ po niemcach
<foreste> duza nie slizga sie i ma druzyne niemiecka
<kklimonda> foreste: podkładka jak podkładka
<foreste> avalan:  lubie niemcow ;p
<m477> ostatni argument bije na glowe
<kklimonda> myślałem, że pokażesz przynajmniej jakiegoś goliathusa albo coś ;)
<kklimonda> drużyna ci się zetrze zaraz ;)
<foreste> teraz zabawa w budowe speca do rpm
<foreste> albo laser wypali dziure w niej ;p
<kklimonda> zresztą laserem to i po biurku możesz jeździć ;)
<foreste> po metalu ?
<kklimonda> pewnie też
<foreste> ani kawalka drewna w pcowym biorku niema :(
<kklimonda> laserowe myszki nie mają takich problemów jak optyczne
<foreste> dodatku ma kola ;p
<kklimonda> mój optyk bez podkładki na lakierowanym blacie średnio działa
<kklimonda> więc musiałem kupić jakąś podkładkę pod niego
<kklimonda> ale jak miałem laserową myszę to jeździłem bez
<kklimonda> inna sprawa, że bez podkładki szybciej się zużywają "ślizgi" na których mysza jeździ
<avalan> laser po szybie i lustrze daje rade
<DaZ-> wszystko zależy :f
<DaZ-> ja tam miałem optyke za czypiendziesiont i była sprawniejsza po tych wszystkich blatach i szkłach od mokrych laserow logitecha :f
<DaZ-> chociaz to tez była mokra optyka logitecha >:
<foreste> http://img.archiwumallegro.pl/?182082196
<foreste> takie bio reczko ;p
<kklimonda> powinieneś dać mniejsze zdjęcie, bo jeszcze potrafię powiedzieć co to jest
<m477> zgłodnialem ;o
<foreste> nie wiem jak to nazwac ;]
<foreste> ma wysuwany maly blat z boku pod mysz ;p
<DaZ-> lipka.
<m477> ?
<DaZ-> chujowe te wszystkie biurka :f
<foreste> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eNxZN3oquw&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXdbAV1eFcrXlriRwOzVfz9U  ;d
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bsvr3qz> (at www.youtube.com)
<DaZ-> jak to mi sie rozsypie to se kupie dechy i sam zrobie chyba :f
<kklimonda> ja teraz składam
<kklimonda> 4 nogi + blat wymierzone pod miejsce gdzie będzie stało ;)
<m477> eh
<DaZ-> eh.
<DaZ-> no, blisko [;
<m477> ?
<DaZ> a nic, fajnie by było gdyby /part brał nazwe kanału :f
<m477> wut
<m477> kuzwa sami alkoholicy
<DaZ> ? >:
<m477> caly czas mnie ktos wyciaga pic
<m477> ja spie a ludzie do mnie dzwonia
<m477> napisze wlasnego irc klienta
<kklimonda> hyhy, miałem dzisiaj taki sam plan
<m477> ;o
<m477> ale
<kklimonda> potem zauważyłem, że zarówno quassel jak i smuxi nie mają sensownych protokołów i musiałbym albo pisać całość od zera, albo robić cuda by się pod nie podpiąć
<kklimonda> więc sobie pewnie daruję
<kklimonda> bo nie znalazłem innych sensownych klientów irca z architekturą serwer-klient
<m477> smuxi i to drugie to co to
<m477> ja pisze od zera
<m477> ale taki ubogi ale z tym co potrzebuje
<kklimonda> smuxi i quassel to dwa klienty IRCa
<kklimonda> mają taki fajny ficzer, że są napisane jako klient i serwer
<kklimonda> więc mogę odpalić serwer gdzieś zdalnie i podłączyć się do niego klientem
<kklimonda> i serwer trzyma połączenie z sieciami IRC, backloga etc.
<kklimonda> co mi się przydaje bo łączę się z różnych komputerów
<kklimonda> i siedzę na masie kanałów
<m477> aha
<m477> bylo cos takiego jak ZWC czy jakos tak
<kklimonda> to bouncery są
<m477> ze sie na stronie logowalo
<kklimonda> one udają serwer IRCa
<m477> aha
<m477> no ale oto chodzi chyba
<kklimonda> ale to średnio działa w porównaniu z tym co robi quassel i smuxi
<kklimonda> i tak i nie
<m477> ja tam na tyle sie nie znam
<m477> a zalezy mi na prostocie
<m477> nie chce mi sie jeszce na stronkach logowac
<kklimonda> ja się na stronach nie loguję
<kklimonda> mam odpalonego klienta lokalnie który się łączy do serwera
<kklimonda> http://people.ubuntu.com/~kklimonda/quassel.png mam coś takiego i wygląda to znośnie
<kklimonda> ale to Qt, średnio się integruje z GNOME
<kklimonda> i kilka rzeczy wygląda brzydko
<m477> no nawet fajnie to wyg;lada
<m477> ja np uzywam konversation to operowanie na zakladkach to masakra
<m477> w nim
<kklimonda> zakładki się u mnie nie sprawdziły w ogóle
<kklimonda> drzewko znacznie lepiej się u mnie sprawuje
<m477> w ogole chyba zrobie cos takiego zeby pisac na kilku kanalach w 1 oknie
<m477> ciekawe czy wypali
<kklimonda> jakie to by miało zastosowanie
<kklimonda> ?
<m477> zeby nie przelaczac co chwile kart
<m477> albo przynajmniej jakis podglad zrobic
<kklimonda> quassel ma podgląd, średnio się u mnie sprawdza
<kklimonda> za dużo kanałów ;)
<m477> moglbys zrobic screena jak to wyglada
<m477> ano to moze byc problem
<kklimonda> http://people.ubuntu.com/~kklimonda/chat-monitor.png
<m477> aha
<kklimonda> może to działa sensownie jak siedzisz na 2-3 kanałach
<m477> to sa po prostu 2 kanaly?
<kklimonda> nie, tam są wszystkie kanały na których siedzę
<m477> a
<m477> no z 10 to juz niezly spam musi isc
<kklimonda> http://people.ubuntu.com/~kklimonda/chat-monitor-2.png będzie lepiej widać
<kklimonda> no niestety, szczególnie, że dodaje jeszcze nazwę sieci
<kklimonda> chociaż to pewnie mogę zmienić
<m477> no
<m477> ja bym to jakos kolorami porozdzielal
<kklimonda> mogę też wybrać które kanały chcę tam widzieć
<m477> zeby sie nie wysilac i patrzyc ktory to kanal
<m477> a no widze ptaszki po lewej
<kklimonda> ptaszki to jeszcze taki ficzer, że mogę chować na "chwilę" dane kanały/privy
<kklimonda> (bo quassel standardowo niczego nigdy nie chowa)
<kklimonda> muszę albo schować albo skasować (co usuwa backloga)
<kklimonda> ogólnie mam wrażenie, że chat monitor bardziej mi będzie komplikował życie niż pomagał ;)
<DaZ> quassel  fajna sprawa
<kklimonda> ale zobaczymy, odpaliłem go sobie - może się przyda
<DaZ> tylko potem wypierdoli ci sie baza :f
<kklimonda> DaZ: backup! ;)
<m477> np fajnie by bylo tez miec z poziomu klienta mozliwosc grepowania logow
<kklimonda> 92M 2011-12-16 04:35 quassel-storage.sqlite
<kklimonda> heh
<DaZ> srackup
<DaZ> e, malutka
<DaZ> ja miałem takie po pare giga :f
<kklimonda> DaZ: on tam trzyma wszystkie logi od początku?
<m477> ;o
<DaZ> stwierdiłem, ze pierdole, postawiłem znc i tylko czasem je spakuje
<DaZ> jup.
<kklimonda> znc u mnie się zupełnie nie sprawdził
<kklimonda> inne bouncery też mnie wkurzały
<DaZ> u mnie tez troche dziwnieje, czasami mnie wywala ze wszyskich kanałów i nie rejoinuje
<m477> toporne sa
<kklimonda> strasznie toporne
<DaZ> ale i tak lepiej niz z quasselem mi :f
<m477> kurde nie mam co pic
<DaZ> mieli kiedys zrobic w nim plaintekstowy backend, ale trolololo
<m477> (mowie o soku)
<kklimonda> DaZ: kurde, nie wyobrażam sobie wydajności tego przy plaintext ;)
<DaZ> (ale jestes fajny)
<kklimonda> DaZ: jak on mi backloga pobiera to jakoś 20000 wiadomości ściąga
<DaZ> kklimonda: co tu do wydajnosci
<m477> (nom)
<DaZ> ja ten startupowy zrzut baklogow potem wylaczylem
<DaZ> bo zwyczajnie nie wstawal mi z tym klient [;
<kklimonda> :DD
<DaZ> na zadanie wystarcza imo.
<kklimonda> w sumie można by dzielić logi na kanały i dni
<DaZ> no, tak jak w znc <:
<m477> dni imo bez sensu
<DaZ> imo z sensem.
<m477> napewno bedziesz chcial sprawdzic akurat co pisales dnia 17 pazdziernika 2011
<DaZ> czasami chce [;
<kklimonda> m477: trzeba na coś - dni, tygodnie, miesiące
<m477> ja nie
<kklimonda> inaczej log urośnie do absurdalnej długości
<m477> imo ostatnie kilka dni i reszta
<DaZ> i tak to sobie sprawdzam 20111214.costam
<m477> bo potem to i tak sie zlewa
<DaZ> a nie musze sie jebać z czterogigowym plaintekstem
<m477> :)
<DaZ> no, najlepiej to dodać jeszcze z dupy kod ktory to bedzie pakował do jednego, bo tak
<kklimonda> hyhy
<DaZ> bo tak chce m477 mimo, ze to nie ma sensu [;
<m477> hrhr
<m477> kurde pouczyc by sie cos przydalo
<DaZ> bez sensu.
<m477> co
<DaZ> pierdol studia zostan wiedzminem.
<m477> ano
<DaZ> czy inne gimnazjum
<m477> ;D
<m477> PhD of pokemons
<DaZ> pokémonologia stosowana.
<m477> ;/
<DaZ> no jusz, nie płakaj
<DaZ> łikend masz.
<DaZ> prawie :f
<m477> mam
<m477> w sumie mam juz wolne do 6 stycznia ;o
<DaZ> burzuj
<m477> ino tak
<m477> a Ty czemu nie spisz ;o
<DaZ> ktos w internecie nie ma racji.
<m477> :D
<m477> ja nie spie bo trzymam krendens
<m477> a druga reka pisze
<m477> nduy
<m477> jak mam zyc?
<m477> eh nudy
<m477> DaZ: nie spij
<shpaq> mornin'
<sysek> :|
<buharin> od razu się czuje lepiej jak z rana pomogłem jakiemuś chłopakowi w javie na forum :)
<sysek> to graty
<buharin> sysek, szacunek ludzi ulicy ((=
<m477> buharin: ;o o/
<m477> ja sie lepiej czuje z rana jak strzele browara
<sysek> jajebie
<sysek> ide stad
<m477> :D
<m477> tak profilaktycznie
<m477> mam racje?
<buharin> m477, masz : D
<m477> ;)
<buharin> m477, studia zrobiły ze mnie nerwowego faceta wydzieram się na wszystkich więc browar pomaga :P
<m477> nono
<buharin> m477, wczoraj w ogóle robimy klastra w MySql
<m477> i co?
<buharin> m477, totalna ciemnota nie wiadomo jak to zrobić a to co ludzie piszą nie działa
<m477> ;)
<m477> nie moja dzialka niestety
<buharin> m477, no i typ chciał zalogowac na baze danych z node przez naszego managera no i nie mógł :P
<buharin> m477, no nie moja też i nagle mówi musicie zrozumieć jak działa tne pieprzony klaster
<m477> o
<m477> ;o
<buharin> m477, i po świętach albo oddaje albo inżynier się przesunie o rok :P
<buharin> m477, a ten ziom co ze mną to robi, załamał się
<m477> czemu
<buharin> m477, bo on nie jest bystry wiesz siedział cały dzień to czytał coś tam robił nie udawało się i pamięta dobrze kolejne kroki
<m477> ;>
<m477> no niestety
<buharin> m477, bo koleś zamiast pomóc powiedzieć co jak działa, to przychodzimy on tylko sie popatrzy i papa...
<buharin> m477, to się czujemy tępi jak dwa buty
<m477> ja wlasnie zrobilem sobie w pythonie tab-completion
<m477> tak sie to chyba zwie
<buharin> m477, mhmm nie znam pythona
<m477> fajny
<buharin> m477, na wakacjach w pracy nie miałem kompa to czytałem ruby z nudów
<m477> ;d
<m477> ja mam we wtorek egzamin a nawet nie chce mi sie uczyc do niego
<buharin> m477, ja mam poniedziałek wtorek dwa projekty
<buharin> m477, i koniec!! : D
<m477> ;]
<buharin> m477, co myślisz o BackTrack linuxie?
<m477> to jakies distro?
<buharin> m477, ta ;D
<m477> nie znam
<buharin> jeszcze Mageia jest:P
<buharin> m477, chciałbym zmienić ubu na coś profesjonalnego ale jakos nie potrafie :D
<DaZ> no, baktrak jest taki hakerski
<buharin> m477, na ubu wszystko mi działa czego chcieć więcej:P
<DaZ> wrzucisz to od razu wszystkie cipki na ciebie polecą.
 * buharin trolling :P
<DaZ> ciemne pokoje, zielone konsole, sława, pieniądze.
<m477> DaZ: wstales
<m477> trloloololol z rana
<m477> ja jestem hakerski
<DaZ> nie wstałem
<DaZ> po prostu cie ignorowałem [;
<m477> hm jak zrobie tablice floatow z 32mln elementow to  ciekawe czy serwa zmuli
<m477> ee to raptem kilka megabajtow
<m477> ze sto
<m477> witamy lisu
<m477> ;o
<nn52> cześć
<nn52> mam małe pytanko ;P. jaj dodać nowego usera z konsoli , nadawając mu prawa roota?
<nn52> czy wystaczy dodać usera d o grupy root?
<blondyn> yo
<nn52> cześć
<nn52> L<,
<nn52> i nara... może działa xD
<blondyn> hmm czy wczoraj nie było jakiegoś święta ?
<buharin> m477, jesteś?
<m477> no
<buharin> m477, wiesz moze czy jesli zainicjuje do tego samego obiektu ponownie tablice czy ona bedzie pusta
<m477> jaka
<buharin> np. array = new int[5] cos zrobie na niej i ponownie array = new int[7]
<buharin> to czy wartosci zostana tam z poprzedniej
<buharin> m477, wydaje mi sie ze nie :D ale nie chce sie spalic
<m477> bedzie pusta
<blondyn> chyba że nie będą równe ilości
<blondyn> ^^
<buharin> blondyn, yy?!:D
<Thorbjorn> Ma ktoś lubuntu z Was?
<buharin> m477, to jedziemy :D
<nn52> o. jeste
<nn52> mm
<nn52> jakie macie najnowsze jądro?
<nn52> w ubu?
<buharin> nn52, to takie ważne :P
<blondyn> dzisiaj coś instalowałem i dociągał chyba coś z 4 na końcu :D
<nn52> 3.1.0-4?
<blondyn> tak chyba tak
<nn52> powaliło mnie kompletnie
<blondyn> nn52, czemuż to?
<nn52> mam zaznaczone : oneiric-security oneiric-updates oneiric-proposed oneiric-backports -.- i system nie padł
<psesq> Thorbjorn: mam na netbuku
<nn52> z backportów wgrałam 3.1.0-4 i po restarcie system działa xD
<blondyn> : >
<nn52> o/
<nn52> Linux Ubuntu 3.1.0-030100-generic #201110241006 SMP Mon Oct 24 14:20:44 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
 * qermit klaska
<nn52> ;P
 * mati75 też
<mati75> Linux laptop 3.1.0-bpo.1-amd64 #1 SMP Wed Dec 14 12:22:06 CET 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mati75> *zief&
<mati75> *zief*
<nn52> dobra nie szpanuj =D
<nn52> ide ściągnąc sobie debiana testing xDD
<grek> zesc da sie zainstalowac ubuntu na kompie - bnez cd n nie botuje z usb
<grek> ma win wbudowany
<grek> ale nie echce tego wubi - zeby normalnie partycje byly
<grek> moze jest cos co z poziomu windowsa zropbi zeby po restarcie poszla normalna instalacja
<mati75> use pendrive
<grek> mam na pendrivei
<grek> daje bott z usb i nie startuje
<grek> moze ma zablokowane uruchamianie z usb
<buharin> ktos moze podpowie co jest bardziej wydajne inicjacja na nowo tablicy czy zerowanie kolejnych obiektow tablicy
<grek> ale samo usb dziala
<grek> na win widze instalke ubuntyu
<grek> ma ktos jakies rozwiaznie ?
<grek> powinno sie w sumie dac wrac z poziomu windowsa cos co odpali sie po restarcie
<grek> slyszla ktos o czyms takim ?
<blondyn> chyba da się zrobić dysk-live
<blondyn> tutaj jest coś np: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<nn52> kurde , ubuntu zżera mniej niż mint
<blondyn> :(
<nn52> Mint żre 1.1GB/3.9GB , a ubuntu 280mb /3.2GB ciekawe
<blondyn> nn52, konkretnie ile mniej i co masz ?
<nn52> ino że to był mint ktory chodził 8 godzin
<nn52> a ten ubutn chodzi pare minut
<blondyn> znaczy się przestrzeni dyskowej ?
<nn52> nie . pamięci RAM
<blondyn> hmm
<nn52> dyskowo , Mint 6gb , ubunt 9gb
<nn52> procesory chulają tak samo
<nn52> 2-20%
<blondyn> zwiększa cie zajmowanie ram ?
<nn52> na 1 i 2 procesorze , bardzo ciekawe
<blondyn> ci*
<nn52> tzn chodzi o to że mint żre mi więce , przeloguje się na mint i i zobacze ile po resie ssie.
<mati75> jak 12 to od groma
<nn52> o/
<blondyn> ok nie takdawno zepsułem mint-debian więc jestem świerzo po testowaniu czołowych dystrybucji ...i powiem jedno ubuntu jest najlepsze :D
<nn52> jednak nie xD , mint żre mniej
<nn52> 260mb / 3.9GB
<nn52> 'o jakieś 20 mb mniej
<blondyn> bootchartem sprawdzasz ?
<nn52> czyli zasadniczo na 256ram Minta można stawić
<nn52> nie , monitorem systemu
<nn52> w zakłądce Zasoby
<blondyn> aha
<blondyn> no to ja htopem
<blondyn> najcześciej :D
<nn52> wowo /home zamuje 92gb xD
<nn52> a / 7,1gb :P
<nn52> ciągle mnie zastanawia na co komu swap... i czemu mint i linux ciągle go wymagają...
<nn52> mint i ubuntu
<grek> hm ta instalacja bez cd i usb dosc ciezka jest z windowsa
<grek> tekstowa czy cos ")
<nn52> huh :p
<blondyn> nn52, jesteś ? padła mi neostrada :D
<nn52> blondyn: niema mnie =D zostaw wiadomość po sygnale.
<blondyn> aha :D
<nn52> beep
<blondyn> chciałem się zapytać jaki masz system plików na obu systemach oper. ?
<blondyn> cieakwe czy ilość zajmowanej przestrzeni ram jest jakoś powiazana z systemem plików
<nn52> ext4
<blondyn> hmm....
<blondyn> niestety ja znowuż mam wszędzie reiserfs
<blondyn> więc nie da się porównać
<blondyn> no nic poszperam w necie może ktoś to badał
<blondyn> ok to spadam do później .... miłego piątkowego klimatu :D
<blondyn> bb
<nn52> debiana testing moge postawić potem na raiserfs
<nn52> zna ktoś stronkę z motywami gtk3? do gnome?
<foreste> czesc
<mati75> nn52: gnome-look
<Dreadlish> siemkaaa
<nn52> mati75: hem?
<nn52> aaa! :D
<nn52> dzięki
<nn52> mati75: : Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu gnome-look
<nn52> mati75: nie ważne xDD, chodziło o strone... xD
<psesq> :D
<Dreadlish> co tak cieszysz
<m477> :D
<psesq> :D
<m477> xD
<nn52> :D
<nn52> :D
<nn52> :D
<m477> >_>
<nn52> d(-.-)b
<foreste> -.-
<mati75> chyba mu mydło przed murzynem upadło
<m477> trololol
<Blondyn> wassup ? :D
<qermit> ale ruch
<Blondyn> nom
<Blondyn> 2012 ja sie nie dziwie
<dawid> elo
<dawid> mam problema
<dawid> jest tu kto???
<qermit> ktoś jest
<Szatan> dawid: jak masz problem to idź do psychologa.
<Blondyn> :D
<Blondyn> szatan a czemu nie do spowiedzi ? :D
<dawid> mam seusa na wine a nie wykrywa program fona
<Szatan> Blondyn: bo boga nie ma, a kościół jest po to aby okradać ludzi
<Blondyn> Szatan: jakby Boga nie było to skąd by się wzioł Natanek ?
<Blondyn> :D
<dawid> i proóbowałem program wammu on teŻ nie wykrywa
<dawid> jak mam to zrobić???
<Blondyn> dawid: nie wiem co to seusa nie pomoge ci ...z resztą ja tu tylko troluje :D
<jacekowski> dawid: google
<dawid> na ubuntu są jakieś programy???
<dawid> w google szukałem i ni
<dawid> !!!
<Szatan> Blondyn: po prostu przyświeciła mu idea.
<Blondyn> Szatan: Bóg istnieje bo wszystko jest kodem a skoro istnieje kod w mózgach ludzi o nazwie "Bóg" to Bóg istnieje ^^
<dawid> http://precyl.pl/telefony/2613725-polski-soft-dla-w880i.html
<dawid> wg tego robilem w 11 pkt utkn ąłem
<dawid> próbowałęm wciskać też dwójke zamiast C
<dawid> w poprzednim fonie se też nie umiałem i wtym samym momencie utykałłęm a miałem xp
<dawid> wtedy jeszcze
<Blondyn> dawid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/SonyEricsson
<Blondyn> ja mam lg jakiegoś taniego i nie mam parcia na grzebanie w opcjach bo wyjmuje kartę sd i sobie tam wgrywam co mi potrzeba hmmm
<dawid> nie ma g tego programu w repo
<Blondyn> dawid: dodaj dobre repo
<Blondyn> :E
<dawid> a potrzebuje wgrać polski
<dawid> a ten prog tego nie obsługuje wogólr
<Blondyn> dawid: no musisz się postarać i na pewno coś wyłuskasz na ten temat w necie
<dawid> a irc ubuntu to nie net?
<Blondyn> nikt nic nie poradzi na to ze sonnyericsona nie obchodzą ludze ale tylko pieniądze i nie dodają niczego wolnego do twojego modelu ^^
<Blondyn> dawid: to też element sieci ale morze jest duże i głębokie :D
<dawid> taka to sprawiedliwość
<dawid> win$heet żądzi
<dawid> micro$heet
<Blondyn> na pewno jest wiele możliwości obejścia tego problemu
<Blondyn> gdybym się kiedykolwiek tym zajmował od razu bym ci podał rozwiązanie a tak to niestety ....trzeba szukać
<Dreadlish> trololol
<Blondyn> Dreadlish: witaj :D
<grek> czesc wie ktos moze cos o 16/12/2011 17:39:43		(12)Cannot allocate memory: fork: Unable to fork new process
<grek> ostatnio cos takiego zaczelo mi sie pojawiac w roznych miejscach fork nie mozna przydzielic pamieci
<grek> ramu mam 6 GB zuzycie teraz ok 2,1 w polotach do ok 4 wiec zapas jest
<kklimonda> jakieś limity ustawiłeś może?
<grek> no nigdzie
<grek> a dzieje sie to nawet w terminalu daje ls i mowi for nie mozna przdzielic pamieci
<grek> w clipse czesto - na javie jest
<grek> teraz w php
<grek> 16/12/2011 17:39:43		(12)Cannot allocate memory: fork: Unable to fork new process
<grek> to error log apacha
<grek> tak jak by cos w ssytemie nie dzialalo poprawnie od zarzadzania pamiecia czy cos ?
<grek> x64 ubuntu 11.10 , procek i7
<grek> sek zrestartuje
<jacekowski> wylaczony overcommit
<Blondyn> ^^ heeeh
<jacekowski> tak tylko mowie
<jacekowski> jak wroci to mu powtorzcie
<kklimonda> overcommita nie da się tak po prostu wyłączyć, nawet z overcommit_memory na 0 kernel dalej overcommituje ;)
<kklimonda> chyba, że sam ustawił na 2 (?)
<kklimonda> ale to wtedy chyba wiedział co robi ;/
<Wilczek> kklimonda: Hej :)
<kklimonda> ho
<Blondyn> może chciał tu wejść i napisac ile ma rdzeni :D
<jacekowski> kklimonda: nie overcommituje
<grek> jetem
<jacekowski> kklimonda: jak wylaczysz
<grek> i ma ktos pomysl ?
<jacekowski> ta, wlacz overcommita
<grek> co z tym fork
<grek> ok juz szukam coto
<jacekowski> pokaz co masz w /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory i w /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_ratio
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale to trzeba samemu wyłączyć (defaultowo jest włączone, ustawienie na 0 nie wyłącza) a tego się nie da chyba wyklikać nigdzie ;)
<kklimonda> (chociaż faktycznie nic innego nie przychodzi do głowy)
<grek> w /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_ratio - mam 50
<jacekowski> jeszcze jest /etc/security/limits.conf
<grek> w tym pierwszym nic - puste albo brak pliku
<jacekowski> jak nic?
<jacekowski> zrob, cat /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory
<jacekowski> i co ci napisze
<grek> cat /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory
<grek> 0
<kklimonda> a wklej gdzieś wynik ulimit -a
<jacekowski> to nic nie da
<jacekowski> apache nie chodzi jako jego uzytkownik
<grek> http://wklej.to/Q1R0m
<jacekowski> musialby z apacza odpalic
<jacekowski> a co w dmesgu pisze
<grek> jest na tym kompie apcache , mysql , kde zadnych kosmosow
<grek> http://wklej.to/S5c30
<kklimonda> ale przed chwilą restartowałeś right? to poczekaj aż znów się problem pojawi
<grek> tu jest wiecej
<grek> http://wklej.to/W6QSP
<grek> acha ok
<grek> i jak sie pojawi dmesg tak ?
<grek> juz sie pojawił
<grek> phpmyadmin nie uruchamia sie
<grek> phpMyAdmin - ErrorCannot start session without errors, please check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly.
<grek> acha nie koniecznie moze cos z php - bo  w apache log nie ma ze for z pamiecia
<grek> (php myadmin przed restartem dzialal)
<grek> na razie elipse sie nei wiesza ale z tym phpmyadminem pierwszy raz cos takiego widze
<grek> w logach apache nic nie ma
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> najlepszy program do odzyskiwania danych z hdd? poleci ktos? obojetnie czy linux, czy windows, czy cokolwiek
<grek> ddrescue ?
<grek> mi ladnie kilka razy odzyskal
<grek> konsolowy ale kilak komend prostych
<tajwanuser> grek: dzieki:)
<ntat> Słyszeliście może o jakimś odtwarzaczu muzyki z wrzuty?
<tajwanuser> mozilla firefox
<ntat> tajwanuser, szukam czegoś konsolowego
<Trojanin> ntat: mocp nie da rady?
<ntat> w sumie nie sprawdzałem mocplayera
<ntat> tylko w nim wyszukiwarka utworów raczej nie będzie działała
<ntat> Widziałem kiedyś, że ktoś napisał skrypt odtwarzający i wyszukujący utwory na wrzucie
<ntat> skrypt był napisany chyba w bash'u
<ntat> próbuję na razie z mplayerem
<nn52> bum!
<grek> no mam
<grek>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  KDEInit nie może uruchomić '/usr/bin/dolphin'.: Unable to create new process. The system may have reached the maximum number of processes possible or the maximum number of processes that you are allowed to use has been reached.
<grek> dolphin sie nawet nie chce otworzyc
<grek> zuciie ram aktualne 2,3 gb
<grek> tu jest dmesg
<grek> http://wklej.to/CzbiM
<grek> jacekowski: jak byc mial jakis pomysl ...
<grek> i kklimonda mowiles zebym pokazal jak bedzie ten fejk z pamiecia
<grek> ma ktos jakis pomysl ? pisalem wyzej jak by ktos nie czytal - komp 6 gb ram, co cwila brak pamieci, form nie mozna utworzyc procesu itd na roznych programach
<jacekowski> ps aux | wc -l
<jacekowski> pokaz takie cos
<Ozil> witam ja bym na początek sprawdził pamięć memtestem
<Ozil> albo gold memory
<grek> ps aux | wc -l
<grek> 217
<grek> tym narzedziem przy starcie systemu sprawdzic ?
<grek> pamiec
<Ozil> tak masz go w grub
<grek> ok sprawdze jak skoncze prace na razie dzieki, moze zeczywioscie fizucznie cos nei dziala
<Blondyn> są jakieś translatory polsko-angielskie ?
<Skrzyp> No
<Blondyn> Skrzyp: np jakie ?
<Skrzyp> Gógyl, pewuen, babelfisz.
<jacekowski> ehhhh
<jacekowski> memtest gowno da
<jacekowski> problemy z pamiecia daja zupelnie inne objawy
<jacekowski> i pamiec jest najrzadziej psujacym sie elementem
<Skrzyp> Wyjmij, przechuchaj, sprawdź kondensatory i włoż
<jacekowski> kondensatory tez tak czesto nie padaja jak kiedys
<Blondyn> hmm ...
<jacekowski> to masz softwarowy problem u niego
<jacekowski> na swoim bym to zdebugowal w 20 minut
<Skrzyp> Jak jest ołwerklokowany, to zobacz w setupie.
<jacekowski> ale przez irca to troche ciezko
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: overclock by losowe bledy powodowal
<jacekowski> on ma konkretny jeden
<jacekowski> gdzies jest jakis limit ustawiony
<jacekowski> pytanie ktory
<Skrzyp> Ja dostałem ostatnio PSX, niestety bez kabli, ale z grami.
<Skrzyp> Dzisiaj otworzyłem.
<Skrzyp> A tam full lux - modchip, nowy laser..
<Skrzyp> I zapałka.
<Skrzyp> Po prostu coś grzechotało, a tam koło transformatora zapałka :)
<jacekowski> zapalkamod
<Skrzyp> A mówią, że niby tak konsole się same palą :)
<hulaka> Jak chcę zaktualizować pakiety przez terminal to wywala mi, że "Następujące pakiety zostały zatrzymane" i tam wymienia 3 takie
<hulaka> Co jest? Pamiętam, że była jakaś komenda na to
<hulaka> Ale jaka konkretnie to już mi wyleciało z głowy
<hulaka> A to są jakieś ważne pakiety chyba.
<Blondyn> :D
<Filar> Można tu reflinkami spamować? :D
<qermit> Filar: wątpię
<Skrzyp> Można, można
<Skrzyp> Ale potem wejdzie łysy grubas z dużym młotkiem.
<Skrzyp> I będzie tłukł jak leci.
<Filar> :D
<Filar> to jak można to: http://www.vpopulus.net/referrer/1108 :]
<Thorbjorn> qermit: http://wklej.org/id/649171/
<Thorbjorn> jak sprawić by mi apt głupi ruszył?
<qermit> Thorbjorn: umiesz przez dpkg kasować pakiety?
<qermit> dpkg --force-all -r pakiet
<qermit> możesz jeszcze skasować z /var/lib/dpkg plik który ma koncowke postrm
<Thorbjorn> http://wklej.org/id/649181/
<Stirlitz> /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Stirlitz> cześć
<Stirlitz> moze apt-get --purge wbar też...
<qermit> a wlasnie zapomnialem o podkatalogu info
<qermit> Stirlitz: o/
<qermit> Stirlitz: mozna tez porobowac naprawic plik /var/lib/dpkg/info/wbar.postrm
<Stirlitz> można
<qermit> czym sie rozni dd-wrt od openwrt?
<Thorbjorn> działa dzieki
<Thorbjorn> a może wy mi powiecie http://bigrza.deviantart.com/art/NotifyConky-Desktop-175447919 czy  to u góry to gnome panel czy dockbarx
<Stirlitz> qermit, chyba to pierwsze ma "przyjazny" interface
<Stirlitz> to drugie tylko cmd, ale to dawno było
<Stirlitz> Thorbjorn, wygląda jak gnome shell
<Thorbjorn> Lepiej stosować cairo-compgr\ czy xcompmgr
<Thorbjorn> Stirlitz: patrz nie pomyślałem, że to może być gnome shell z dockbarx
<qermit> Stirlitz: raczej chodziło mi o kwestie licencyjne i dostęp do źródeł
<Stirlitz> a to nie wiem, ostatnio musiałem panu "doktorowi" między openvpn a openvpn
<Stirlitz> jakoś nie mógł pojąć
<Dreadlish> 1
<Thorbjorn> 2
<Skrzyp> 3
<Stirlitz> -
<Stirlitz> 6
<Dreadlish> styrlic
<Wilku> buharin: o/
<ksx4system> czy to normalne, że Ubuntu zauważa modem 3G dopiero po dłuższej chwili?
<ksx4system> troche dłużej niż od podłączenia do sygnału prawidłowego zalogowania się do sieci
<ksx4system> tandem Debian + wvdial pozwalał się połączyć dosłownie natychmiast po zalogowaniu do sieci
<Tyczek> Ubuntu dba o to, żebyś mógł sobie jeszcze kawę zrobić.
<ksx4system> Tyczek: za mało czasu na kawke, wystarczy na piwo
<ksx4system> ;)
<Tyczek> W sensie fizycznie modem jest już zalogowany, ale po pewnym czasie dopiero połączenie jest dostępne?
<Blondyn> lalala
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-17
<DreadBlondyn> :D
<qermit> ksx4system: kwestia softu
<qermit> olej to
<Stirlitz> ksx4system, w ubuntu przecież mozesz tak samo sobie zrobić, albo poczekać na modem manager+network manager
 * Stirlitz słucha: Jason Mraz - Too Much Food (Waiting For My Rocket To Come) 
<Stirlitz> do "zobaczenia" o/
<ksx4system> qermit: jasne, że olewam ;) koniec końców wszystko działa prawidłowo
<EsmD> ma ktos symbiana s60v5 na telefonie?
 * inzaghi89 ma 3rd;p
<BlessJah> bez touchscreena
<BlessJah> nie liczy sie
<inzaghi89> :(
<scx> Dobry wieczor
<firemark> scx: czy to ta pora? ;>
<scx> Ma ktos dostep do Windows?
<inzaghi89> JA
<inzaghi89> ja*
<scx> inzaghi89: moze powiedziec, czy posiadasz nastepujace pliki?:
<scx> %SystemRoot%\System32\bootres.dll
<scx> %SystemRoot%\System32\en-US\bootres.dll.mui
<scx> %SystemRoot%\System32\imageres.dll
<scx> %SystemRoot%\System32\imageres.dll.orginal
<scx> %SystemRoot%\SystemWOW64\imageres.dll
<scx> %SystemRoot%\SystemWOW64\imageres.dll.orginal
<inzaghi89> moment
<inzaghi89> 1 tak
<inzaghi89> 2 nie
<inzaghi89> 3 nie, 4 nie
<inzaghi89> 5 tak 6 nie
<m477> huh
<kklimonda> było nie grzebać w systemie to by nie było huh ;)
<m477> ;]
<kklimonda> .original wyglądają na backupy
<kklimonda> a, poszedł już
<kklimonda> welp
<m477> ;o
<m477> wstajemy :-)
<m477> widze ostrość na nieskończoności ktora nabiera ostrości ;o
<TheNumb> ;x
<m477> ;f
<buharin> m477, ;D witańsko
<m477> ano
<buharin> m477, nie wiem co zjeść z rana :S
<m477> wlasnie ja ide na obiad
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<TheNumb> Ja to bym coś zjadł, ale nie mam pomysłu co.
<Thorbjorn> kota?
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: cześć ;-)
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: bry
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: jakie DE masz
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: nie wiem jak to się nazywa,
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<TheNumb> Powiedzmy, że Mac OS X Desktop Environment
<Thorbjorn> maca masZ?
<TheNumb> Tak.
<Thorbjorn> smutno mi
<TheNumb> http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/12/15/qt-4-8-0-released/
<m477> kupilem jedzenia na 2-3 dni!
<mati75> m477: wowo
<m477> onon
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> ;o
 * m477 czyta o SQSach
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<m477>  \o/
<karakar> witam
<m477> elo
<karakar> zna ktoś jakiś dobry edytor do c++ z podpowiadaniem składni?
<tajwanuser> karakar: netbeans jest dobrym edytorem
<tajwanuser> glownie do Javy
<karakar> trochę ciężki
<tajwanuser> ale z c++ nie powinno byc problemow
<tajwanuser> hm
<m477> to nie edytor
<m477> emacs?
<karakar> na razie korzystam z geany, ale przy podpowiadaniu składni nie zagłębia się w biblioteki
<m477> nie podoba mi sie
<karakar> m477: jak w emacs wywołać podpowiadanie składni?
<m477> a skad mam wiedziec
<m477> M-x / podpowiada
<karakar> zbyt wygodne to to nie jest
<m477> :<
<m477> a co bys chcial
<karakar> tak jak typowy edytor ctrl+spacja (lub inny skrót) i wyświetlenie możliwości
<tajwanuser> samo powinno wyskakiwac w miare pisania
<m477> no chyba nie
<tajwanuser> mozesz tez byc pro-haxiorem i uzywac vim:P
<karakar> na razie instaluję kilka różnych IDE i zobaczę które się sprawdzi
<karakar> pamiętam, że jakiś program miał taki fajny bajer, że po zaznaczeniu tekstu i wywołaniu skrótu zamieniał go w komentarz
<tajwanuser> wiele programow ma taki bajer
<karakar> na razie sprawdzę jak się spisują Anjuta, Code::Blocks i ewentualnie kDevelop
<tajwanuser3000> w gnome pod przyciskiem wylaczanai kompa jest opcja "sstem-settings"
<tajwanuser3000> mozna to jakos odpalic z konsoli?
<avalan> tajwanuser: co odpalić?
<karakar> tajwanuser, wpisz gnome-control-center
<tajwanuser> thx
<Thorbjorn> ktoś z Was awesome używa?
<karakar> Thorbjorn, próbowałem ale na dłuższą metę męczące
<avalan> tajwanuser: akurat vim ma podpowiadanie składni
<avalan> w zasadzie ma wszystko
<avalan> i jest idiotoodporny, tzn idiota go nie brdzie uzywać ;]
<karakar> avalan, i można użyć idioty do wygenerowania losowego ciągu znaku, wystarczy kazać mu wyjść
<avalan> to jest tak stare że przestało byc śmieszne
<avalan> o emaksie mozna powiedzieć że to fajny system operacyjny
<avalan> szkoda że nie ma dobrego edytora
<avalan> karakar: jeżeli chcesz serious porgraming robić to eclispe weź ;f
<avalan> programming*
<karakar> avalan, chyba będę musiał, bo wszystko co testuję ma coraz gorsze podpowiadanie składni
<tajwanuser> jestem genialny
<tajwanuser> :)
<avalan> nie widać :]
<dawid> elo są tu ludzie?
<Thorbjorn> Są
<dawid> czym otworzyć jnlp google nie wie
<Thorbjorn> ale nie żyją. Sobota jest
<dawid> ??
<Dreadlish> no
<Thorbjorn> javą?
<Dreadlish> caturday
<dawid> klikam i firefox pobiera ten plik
<dawid> od nowa
<dawid> i tak w kółko
<Thorbjorn> a po co Ci ten plik?
<dawid> freenet
<dawid> chce zobaczyć co to
<dawid> samemu doświadczyć
<dawid> no wiesz: ciekawski jestem jeśli chodzi o pc:)
<dawid> ale jak javą
<Thorbjorn> otwieracze
<Thorbjorn> nie wiem nie programuję w niczym
<dawid> aha
<dawid> w necie tez nie wiedzą a ja pomysłow nie mam
<grek> czesc mam taki pytanie
<Thorbjorn> Cześć.
<grek> po uruchomieniu kde, mam pytane enter password to use this device - kdesudo
<grek> na kompie u znajomegi
<grek> za kazdym uruchomieniem
<grek> da sie to jakos wylaczyc ?
<Dreadlish> tak
<grek> sprawdzic co to za urzadzenie hce hasla
<grek> chce
<grek> no to ciesze sie a jak
<Dreadlish> dodać się do grup audio, video, optical i reszty
<grek> acha ok juz sprawdzam tego usera
<grek> do wszystkich ?
<grek> bin sys ?
<grek> ok dodalem od jaks co wydalwaly sie racjonalne i robie restart
<grek> dzieki za podpowiedz
<grek> to od razu drugi podobny problem - na innym kompie- netbook z plusa, zainstalowalem mu ubuntu - ma win7 mage wolno dziala, ma on tam karte gsm nie znam pinu a za kazdym restartem pyta o pin - mozna wylaczyc calkiem to urzadzenie (we wlasciwosciach sieci ma odznaczone modemy gsm ale to nie pomaga)
<grek> no nie pomoglo -  dodam do wszystkich grup - nie spowoduje to problemow rozumiem
<grek> a powiedzcie ptoste jest uruchamianie komputeraz z lan ?
<grek> mam sytuacje ze w dosc duzej oglegosci mam kompa- w nieogrzewanym pomieszczeniu on ma drukarke ii tak mysle - ze dal bym mu zeby nie szedl caly czas tylko zeby zdalnie sie dalo go wlaczyc wydrikowa i wylaczyc
<grek>  Dreadlish:  nie pomoglo dalem do wszystkich grup poza - nogroup po restarcie mam pytanie o kdesudo
<grek> hm widze ze w autostarie uruchamia sie sh z katalogu usera , w nim jest knetworkmanager
<grek> moze to to
<grek> to nie to - po restarcie nadal pyta - moze chodzi o montowanie autoamtyczne partycji ntfs ?
<Skrzyp> OMG - nie ma czegoś takiego jak autostart.
<Skrzyp> Są najwyżej initscripty do SysV/upstarta.
<grek> no jest skrupty startowe - w ustawienia kde nie wiem gdzies do init.d to sie pewnie dodaje
<xaxes_> nie
<xaxes_> gdzieś do ~/.kde
<Skrzyp> Ta
<xaxes_> czy jakoś tak
<Skrzyp> A ja jestem hrabia indyjski
<Skrzyp> To są skrzypty startowe KDE.
<xaxes_> /home/xaxes/.kde4/Autostart/
<xaxes_> tam są startowe kde
<Skrzyp> I włączają się tylko wtedy, gdy KDE się uruchomi.
<grek> ok
<grek> zmienilem jakims mountmamager ze montowac nfts moga users chyba to to
<grek> no nadal
<grek> masakra
<grek> mam oczywiscie wylaczone przywracanie sesji gdyby cos to w sesji bylo  z sudo
<grek> no nic nie pomaga please help
<Skrzyp> export USE="brain"
<grek> no to wielka pomoc
<Szatan> ./configure --without=Skrzyp
<Szatan> make && make install && make clean
<grek> no to cos z montowaniem jest
<grek> wylaczulem automattczne montowanie urzadzen i nie pyta
<Skrzyp> Szatan: make: error: nie ma nic do zrobienia w [main]
<m477> pytanie za 10 ptk ja okcieplic browara
<xaxes_> ciepły browar?
<xaxes_> toż to jak zimna dziwka!
<m477> NOT
<m477> zimne piwo jest ******
<LewiBlondyn> yo
<qermit> o/
<LewiBlondyn> qermit: witaj
<Skrzyp> \ó
<Thorbjorn> thorbjorn@asgard ~ $ obmenu
<Thorbjorn> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Thorbjorn>   le "/usr/bin/obmenu", line 582, in <module>
<Wilczek> Oh no, qermit, na co mu dałeś +q? Na sam nick?
<LewiBlondyn> potrzebuje jakiegoś słownika polsko-angielskiego  i odwrotnie ale nie przeglądarkowego
<Skrzyp> Puff
<Skrzyp> Ja my wypieprzę (albo wysolę) zaraz.
<Skrzyp> Mu*
<butti> hej i pozdrawiam
<butti> mam pytanko:
<butti> czy ta oto informacja jest errorem albo nie: /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6 ist kein symbolischer Link
<butti> to zdanie wyrzucilo apt-get
<butti> czy ktos zyje?
<butti> panie jacekowski ? czys pan obecny?
<lisu> re
<foreste> czesc ;d
<LewiBlondyn> witaj foreste
<LewiBlondyn> niech to szlak :(
<m477> ale sie nabzdryngolilem
<Skrzyp> piłeś? nie ircuj.
<Skrzyp> ircujesz? wypij.
<Szatan> Skrzyp: jaki tu jest sens?
<Skrzyp> Sens jest taki, że go nie ma.
<ChaosEngine> wypiłeś, to się podziel
<Skrzyp> No
<Skrzyp> I tu jest sens.
<LewiBlondyn> lol http://tinyurl.com/cuw3rfh
<tajwanuser> cze
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<Wilku> Devil_Inside: Hej :)
<Devil_Inside> am pytanko:) niedawno kupiłem sobie dysk zewnętrzny, doszedł podłączyłem działał odłączyłem podłączyłem do innego kompa zdechł... reklamowałem, przyszedł drugi i stwierdziłem że nie mogę w ubu bezpiecznie go usunąć tzn nawet po odmontowaniu dysk chodzi co da się wyczuć :-/ nie odłącza mu zasilania...
<Devil_Inside> mam wrażenie że to będą wieczne reklamacje skoro przed odłaczeniem talerze nie zatrzymują się głowice nie parkują a dysk dalej pracuje...
<qermit> Wilku: na co dalem na to dalem
<qermit> Wilczek: ^^
<Wilku> qermit: :)
<Wilku> qermit: Wilku = Wilczek
<Wilku> ;]
<tajwanuser> na bashu
<tajwanuser> w jednym cytadzie
<tajwanuser> jedna cyfra
<tajwanuser> ma rozowe tlo
<tajwanuser> dlaczego?
<Ashiren> cytadzie!?!?!?!?!?!?1
<tajwanuser> cytacie
<Ashiren> a bo ja wiem
<tajwanuser> moze
<tajwanuser> na bashu jest jakis konkurs?
<tajwanuser> i wygram moj cytat na glownej
<tajwanuser> o dowolnej tresci
<Szatan> tajwanuser: /bin/bash?
<tajwanuser> Szatan: bash.org.pl
<Devil_Inside> panowie jak mi się MAC karty sieciowej wyzerował idzie to jakoś naprawić?
<Dreadlish> np.
<Dreadlish> ifconfig eth0 hw ether maczadres
<Dreadlish> Devil_Inside: ^
<Devil_Inside> no ale to bardziej wyglada na jakies uszkodzenie :/
<Dreadlish> jak ustawisz to sie ciesz
<Devil_Inside> SIOCSIFHWADDR: Nie można przypisać żądanego adresu
<Dreadlish> :/
<Devil_Inside> gdzies wyczytalem ze pomoc moze wgranie nowego epromu do karty sieciowej ale realtek udostepnia takie rzeczy tylko dla partnerow handlowych i serwisow :/
<czesmir> bry
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> co
<tajwanuser> co Cie sprowadza o tak wczesnej porze?
<czesmir> ymym nuda
<Devil_Inside> naprawiłem :) wgrałem nowy flash flashromem i karta działa z adresem mac 00:00:00:00:00:00
<Devil_Inside> bye bye wifi :]
<czesmir> heh
<czesmir> a co cie denerwowalo w wifi/
<Devil_Inside> to że mam kabel lan puszczony do routera do stacjonarnego a od wifi mam lapa i telefon :)
<Devil_Inside> ale jak jeszcze uzywalem kiedys windowsa wyskoczyla mi aktualizacja sterownika karty sieciowej... po niej karta zdechla
<Devil_Inside> a teraz znowu dziala :) kocham pingwinka :*
<czesmir> heh
<Devil_Inside> wiem tez zaluje ale zona nie przepadala za linuksem i denerwowal ja :(
<czesmir> tak juz jest jak zawcznie uzywac troche to zmienia zdanie
<Devil_Inside> nie zdążyła zmienić bo się rozwiodłem :P teraz mam to  w d... a moja obecna dziewczyna nie ma nic do gadania w tej kwestii :))))
<czesmir> heehe i prawidlowo
#ubuntu-pl 2011-12-18
<^mhr> GŁUPI AMAZON
<m477> ;]
<m477> nie spimy
<Szatan> m477: ya?
<m477> Szatan: no
<Szatan> m477: no to do dziwki mów
<Dreadlish> dziwki to do no mów
<Dreadlish> stajl yoda gramatyka
<m477> Szatan: no to mówie
<foreste> zaco odpowiada %endif w specu ?
<foreste> za skoncony warunek ?
<foreste> nie wazne ;p
<buharin> bla blah blah ;)
<buharin> m477, hej;)
<m477> hej
<buharin> co tam?:)
<m477> siedze ;o
<buharin> m477, ja dzisiaj zmieszalem 2 paczki takich plakow na wode z biedry:P
<m477> w00t?
<m477> nie mam keczupu do zupki :-(
<buharin> m477, : ( jaka zupka?
<Szatan> buharin: może pyzy z mięsem z biedronki?
<buharin> Szatan, dobre są?
<m477> buharin: chińskom
<buharin> m477, no to chińska ma przeciez proszek
<m477> ale z keczupem
<Szatan> buharin: tak, ale w moim przypadku kończy się zwrotem w postaci brązowego ciekłej postaci.
<buharin> Szatan, :O
<m477> buharin: http://wnko.pl/i/1324190736.png
<buharin> yeah
<buharin> ;D
<qermit> o/
<m477> o/
<Devil_Inside> o/
<xaxes_> \o
<Szatan> \o
<m477> nie salutować
<tajwanuser> cze
<Blondyn> tajwanuser: witaj
<tajwanuser> http://bash.org.pl/675714/
<blessjah-> kiedy i w jakich okolicznościach zniknąłem???
<ChaosEngine> blessjah-: zostałeś wessany przez Matrixa
<blessjah-> ChaosEngine: chyba inne filmy ogladalismy
<tajwanuser> "let it snow" w google:P
<BlessJah_> tajwanuser: i?
<tajwanuser> BlessJah_: nasz wlaczony JS?
<BlessJah_> mozliwe ze nie
<bastetmilo> śnieg pada w goole
<BlessJah_> ach, juz widze
<BlessJah_> bastetmilo: nie u mnie
<BlessJah_> +5
 * BlessJah_ zaczyna operacje "Od przybytku głowa nie boli"
<BlessJah_> dupa nie operacja, offline nic nie zrobię
<Blondyn> nienawidzę śniegu !
 * Wilczek uwielbia śnieg
<Wilczek> Ale go nie ma :(
<ntat> Gdzie jeszcze znajdują się pliki z informacją, jakie programy mają się uruchamiać przy starcie systemu? Szukałem już w .config/Autostart ale nadal mam jeden program, który się ładuje przy starcie systemu i nie mogę się go pozbyć stamtąd.
<tajwanuser> ntat: init.d
<ntat> sprawdzam...
<ntat> Nie, init.d to nie to miejsce;/
<ntat> to musi dotyczyć konkretnego użytkownika
<Wilczek> ntat: Jakie środowisko graficzne?
<ntat> xfce
<Wilczek> Zobacz w ustawieniach, programy startowe, bo możliwe, że trzyma w innym katalogu
<ntat> sprawdzałem już - sesja i uruchamianie ale tam tego nie ma
 * Wilczek nie ma więcej pomysłów
<ntat> jeszcze coś sprawdzę...
<janek> Witam jest tu jakis kanal pomocy?
<Wilczek> janek: 'Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu', chyba to mówi samo za siebie? ;)
<tajwanuser> :D
<janek> moglbym prosic o zerkniecie na moj plik resoults.txt z bootinfoscript?
<janek> http://wklej.org/id/650197/
<przemysaw> czesc, jest to ktoś z Polski?
<Wilczek> przemysaw: Sorry, I don't understand u
<Wilczek> :P
<Wilczek> Tu wszyscy są z Polski :D
<Wilczek> ChanServ: A nie, przepraszam, ty nie ;P
<janek> po instalacji mam dostep do systemu tylko przez livecd;/
<przemysaw> <lol> spoko, wpadłem przed chwilą na jakiś kanał i mnie wyrzucili za pisanie po polsku!
<przemysaw> :-)
<Wilczek> ;)
<Wilczek> janek: Jak wyciągniesz płytę to co się dzieje przy bootowaniu?
<Wilczek> przemysaw: Jakiś problem czy pogadać wpadłeś? ;]
<przemysaw> no jest problem...
<przemysaw> chcę pocztę odebrać na ubuntu a tu rybka nie umiem znaleźć managera programów
<janek> wlasnie nic
<Wilczek> przemysaw: Jaka wersja i środowisko graficzne?
<Wilczek> janek: Jak to nic? Jakiś błąd czy coś?
<janek> nie wczutuje mi xp ani ubuntu
<przemysaw> eee... 11.04
<Wilczek> przemysaw: Środowisko Unity?
<przemysaw> hm... może inaczej, gdzie to mogę sprawdzić ?
<janek> sprawdza dyski i koniec
<przemysaw> środowisko,... ekhmn... kolorowo tu ;p
<Wilczek> przemysaw: Poza tym Ubuntu ma domyślnie zainstalowanego klienta poczty
<przemysaw> gdzie go znajdę?
 * Wilczek rozkminia jak przemysaw odpalił Irca, skoro pyta się o klienta poczty, który znajduje się obok klienta Irc..
<janek> poczta evolution z programow.internet?
<Wilczek> janek: No właśnie
<przemysaw> No nie śmiej się... ja tu pierwszy raz tego kompa odpaliłem ;-)
<janek> wiec walcz
<przemysaw> 2 godziny i będę umiał wszystko, tylko teraz się pogubiłem...
<BlessJah> e
<Wilczek> przemysaw: Broń Boże, żeby się śmiać, każdy kiedyś zaczynał ;)
<BlessJah_> BlessJah: \o/
<BlessJah_> quit
<BlessJah_> damn
<Wilczek> xD
<przemysaw> no właśnie więc ze względu na jedność plemników... pomocy!!!
<m477> :)
<janek> zle dziala to evolution?
<przemysaw> oooo znalazłem takie kółeczko u góry ekranu i jest tam wszystko:D
<Wilczek> przemysaw: Nooooo
<BlessJah> przemysaw: zmartwię cię, niewiasty tego kanału, choć nieliczne, też były onegdaj plemnikami
<przemysaw> Widzisz, trza było konkret :P a już wsystko wiem ;-)
<janek> gratki
<przemysaw> nooo każdy i każda z nas był kiedyś... tym szczęśliwcem... jednym z miliarda :P
<m477> gratuluje
<przemysaw> ahhh aż w takim momencie mam ochotę posłać lotka :D
<Blondyn> to tak nie działa!
<janek> a ja nadal sie mecze:<
<m477> przemysaw: spoczoleś na laurach? :>
<Blondyn> było milion identycznych kopii :D
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie było nas
<Blondyn> w tym kilka procent zmutowanych ale to żadkość :D
<BlessJah> Blondyn: masz pracę domową, oblicz prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia dwóch identycznych plemników
<przemysaw> Spocznę to ja za chwilę... ;-)
<m477> jesu\
<Blondyn> BlessJah: 99% prawdopodobieństwo wynosi :D
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> Blondyn: ty tak poważnie?
<przemysaw> ekhmn... to się temat o plemnikach posypał...
<BlessJah> wyjaśnić ci?
<m477> tak
<janek> wiec jest ktos w stanie dac jakas rade?
<przemysaw> Chopy...
<przemysaw> i szanowne Panie
<BlessJah> #ubuntu-pl bawi i uczy
<Blondyn> jeśli nie jesteś męzem marii skłodowskier cury to masz identyczne kopie plemników :D hehehhehe
<przemysaw> pomocy nie umiem zainstalować żadnego komunikatora co bedzie obsługiwał gg
<Blondyn> synaptick szukaj pidgina
<m477> marii skłodowskier carry
<BlessJah> Blondyn: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plemnik
<BlessJah> Blondyn: kliknij w "haploidalna"
<BlessJah> to było na bioli w liceum, było w gimnazjum, mam wrażenie, że było też w podstawówce
<m477> no to na bieząco jestes
<Blondyn> :D
<Blondyn> ok kiedys sprawdzę ....
<przemysaw> taaak w 4 klasie, do dziś nie zapomnę jak Pani Krysia - higienistka opowiadała nam o polucjach :P
<Blondyn> o czym ?
<Blondyn> :D
<m477> polution
<m477> z angielska
<przemysaw> polucje - zmazy nocne :P
<BlessJah> Blondyn: właściwie powinienem zacząć od pytania na jakim etapie edukacji jesteś
<przemysaw> tzn. rano się budzisz i jesteś... jakby klejący ;p
<BlessJah> bo być może mówię co innego niż nauczycielka (na następnym poziomie dowiesz się ze połowa to kłamstwa,a druga to niedomówienia)
<BlessJah> przemysaw: jak się obudzisz klejący, to znaczy że powinieneś był się wykąpać przed snem
<m477> skoncz juz
<przemysaw> taak pewnie będzie... przecież z św. Mikołajem było podobnie ;/
<BlessJah> przemysaw: nietrafiona analogia
<przemysaw> Naopowiadali nam historyjek, bajek... a potem się okazało, że to wina rodziców - nietrafione prezenty
<BlessJah> przemysaw: w bajkach zły smok zjadał księżniczki a rozbójnicy palili i mordowali, dzięki temu nie przeżywasz szoku otwierając gazetę
<przemysaw> oj... przeżyłem mimo to... kupiłem ostatniego Newsweeka ;/
<m477> ;o
<przemysaw> ufff.. wróciłem... kolejną rzecz się nauczyłem... :P
<janek> pomoze ktos z tym resoults?
<przemysaw> Janku, ja bym chętnie pomógł, ale niestety nie umiem...
<BlessJah> on ID zmienia jak rękawiczki...
<m477> bez wódki można żyć
<m477> tylko po co?
<przemysaw> ale co to za życie jest :-)
<m477> polewaj :+)
<przemysaw> <polewam> Twoje zdrowie, mojego szkoda!
<Trojanin> janek: a jaki dysk masz w biosie ustawiony jako rozruchowy?
<Trojanin> janek: skoro masz na dwóch dyskach, to pewnie ten z windowsem, jak przestawisz, to powinien się grub uruchomić
<janek> mam 2 dyski jeden sata 160 giga z xp i 2 ide 15 giga z linuxem
<Trojanin> no
<janek> 160 giga mam jako primary
<janek> czyli ten z xp
<Trojanin> ustaw na primary ten 15 GB
<Trojanin> i będziesz mieć menedżera uruchamianego
<BlessJah> Trojanin: a to z secondary nie można bootowac???
<BlessJah> czlowiek sie cale zycie uczy...
<janek> to sprawdze dzieki
<Trojanin> można
<Trojanin> ale jaki jest sens ustawiania co chwila?
<Trojanin> znaczy, wybierania dysku
<BlessJah> hm... to co bootowanie trzeba wybierac secondary???
<Trojanin> nie, źle mnie zrozumiałeś
<Trojanin> zresztą, mniejsza z tym.
<BlessJah> no musialem zle zrozumiec
<qrq> Witam :D
<Dreadlish> żegnam.
<Dreadlish> *trololo*
<qrq> Adios :D
<Thorbiern> Kto ma ubuntu? ;D
<BlessJah> ja mam
<BlessJah> jakies 10 plyt
<BlessJah> a co?
<Thorbiern> zainstalowane
<Thorbiern> szukam czcionki która jest domyślnie w terminalu
<BlessJah> pod vboksem mam 2
<BlessJah> bo jedno sklonowalem
<BlessJah> a nie, juz nie mam
<BlessJah> Thorbiern: dejavu sans mono?
<Thorbiern> nie
<BlessJah> terminal - terminal czy emulator od gnome?
<Thorbiern> emultor trminala
<ntat> monospace
<janek> i buba
<Thorbiern> ntat: w 11.10?
<ntat> Ubuntu mono w 11.10 powinno być
<ntat> Ubuntu mono - tak się nazywa czcionka
<BlessJah> powiedział i wyszedł
<janek> szukam pomocy po instalacji ubuntu
<m477> TROOLLOOLO
<foreste> da rade kopil acji aplikacji z kde 3 na kde4 ?
<foreste> czy trza zasmiecac z kdelibs 3 ?
<Wilczek> Jak w konsoli spakować katalog do tar.gz?
<BlessJah> tar --gzip -cvf katalog.tgz katalog/
<BlessJah> w sumie bez -v może być
<Wilczek> Dzięki
<^mhr> cześć Wilczek :>
<qermit> http://polish-speedtest.10fastfingers.com/
<BlessJah> qermit: i jaki masz wynik?
<BlessJah> Zdobyłeś 332 punktów i osiągnąłeś pozycję 471 z 1603
<BlessJah> oj, widzę
<BlessJah> pierwsza pozycja
<BlessJah> podskoczyłem o 100, w drugim teście \o/
<BlessJah> wkurzające jest przesuwanie na drugim słowie, co rusz się na tym gubię
<Dreadlish> Zdobyłeś 415 punktów i osiągnąłeś pozycję 184 z 1623 na liście wyników (ostatnie 24 godziny).
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ^
<Dreadlish> zmienie klawiaturę :D
<BlessJah> zobaczymy czy da sie oszukiwac
<Dreadlish> tydzień temu się dało
<soee> korzysta ktos z was z opery ?
<qermit> BlessJah: da sie
<Dreadlish> soee: ja
<BlessJah> qermit: hm... zabrzmialo dwuznacznie
<soee> Dreadlish, masz moze problemy z flashem, tj. wywala sie co chwila ?
<m477> @_@
<Dreadlish> soee: nie
<Dreadlish> zmień klawiature - pójdzie ci do dupniej
<m477> @_@
<Dreadlish> m477: ile wypiłeś?
<m477> guwno
<qermit> BlessJah: dwuznacznie?
<BlessJah> qermit: masz pierwszy wynik i mowisz ze da sie oszukiwac
<Ozil1> elo
<Ozil1> kto tu jest z warszawy ?
<Ozil1> i bywa w klubie proxima ?
<BlessJah> Ozil1: kolegów szukasz?
<Ozil1> nie chciałęm się coś dowiedzieć bo ide tam z dziewczyną na sylwka
<m477> ale kce mi sie spac
<Dreadlish> sto idź spać
<m477> nauke mam :(
<BlessJah> kurcze, dragonfly unie pozwala mi na żywca skryptów edytoewac???
<m477> jestem na tak zwanym "haju"
<BlessJah> który browser pozwoli mi na żywca zedytować js?
<Ozil1> zapewne firefox
<qermit> Ozil1: ja bywalem
<Ozil1> + jakiś dodatek ewentualnie
<qermit> BlessJah: grasemonkey
<Ozil1> qermit:  tood jakiej stacji pkp będe miał najbliżej do tego klubu ?
<Ozil1> i czy normalnie tak na weekendzie to graja tam umcy umcy czy to jakiś tematyczny ?
<qermit> Ozil1: albo z zachodniego albo z centralnego
<qermit> Ozil1: sprawdz repertuar
<Ozil1> to pasuje mi dojazd
<qermit> Ozil1: jakdojade.pl
<Ozil1> znam to
<Ozil1> a na ich stronie nie ma czegoś takiego jak repertuar albo ja nie widze
<Ozil1> http://www.klubproxima.com.pl
<qermit> hmm może ja też się wybiorę
<janek> jak po instalacji ubuntu nieodpala mi sie zaden system to zniszczylem mbr?
<BlessJah> qermit: grasemonkey uzywales?
<Ozil1> 60 dych za wstęmp od osoby
<qermit> BlessJah: w czym
<qermit> widzialem
<m477> Ozil1: 600zl?
<Ozil1> 60
<Ozil1> zł
<m477> naucz sie pisac zatem
<BlessJah> chodzi mi o edycje stosu JS w trakcie dzialania strony
<m477> albo liczyc
<Ozil1> 6 paczek to 600 zł
<m477>  /facepalm
<qermit> http://www.irj.pl/impreza/14751/Piwny-Poniedzialek/
<qermit> BlessJah: nie wiem
<qermit> BlessJah: nie uzywalem tego do tej strony z szybkoscia pisania
<Ozil1> selekcja nie wpuszczą cię
<Ozil1> :)
<m477> w tym roku sylwester wypada 13stego w piatek
<Wilczek> Ja prdl... Dałem się nabrać XD
<ntat> BlessJah, widzę, że wklejać można wcześniej skopioany tekst
<BlessJah> erm... vlc zmieniło ikonkę?
<ntat> :)
<m477> :D
<BlessJah> ntat: nie, inaczej zamirzam
<BlessJah> to nie ma sensu, łapie tylko pirwierwsze słowo
<BlessJah> prędzej cnee użyć do wpisywania
<ntat> wiem, ale jakby użyć jakiegoś schowka, który po wklejeniu słowa zmieniał na następne aktywne
<qermit> do tego używa sie rzeczy w stylu autoit
<BlessJah> cnee sobie nie radzi źle w sumie
<BlessJah> tylko przydałoby się je nieco przyspieszyć
<Thorbjorn> 'utf-8
<Thorbjorn> jak to sie sprawdzalo?
<Thorbjorn> 'utf
<Thorbjorn> ? utf
<Thorbjorn> ;/
<BlessJah> `utf-8
<Thorbjorn> 'utf-8
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> ni działa
<BlessJah> zapedzilem sie
<Thorbjorn> hmmm
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: najlepiej na query go męcz
<Thorbjorn> teraz trzeba bedzie ogarnac kodowanie na mydevil
<Thorbjorn> myshell*
<Thorbiern> `g minecraft
<Przekliniak> Thorbiern: Minecraft: <http://www.minecraft.net/>
 * lisu ziwa
<lisu> re
 * Wilku zamyka pyszczek liskowi
<Wilku> ;D
<lisu> tfu pedale
<Wilku> lisu: why pedale?
<lisu> Wilku: bo tak pedalsko zabrzmiało
<Wilku> Zamyka, nie zatyka zboczuchu :P
<lisu> nie ważne, niesmak pozostał
<kklimonda> lisu: głodnemu chleb na myśli? ;)
<Wilku> Why, kisielek jest smaczny :f
<lisu> won pedalskie nasienie
<kklimonda> bez takich mi tu, lisu
<Wilku> lisu: nasienie? ja mówiłem o wiśniowym
<lisu> nie siedze nikomu w majtkach, ale ja sie nie afiszuje z hetero, wiec niech ktos mi sie tu z homo rwać go nać nie reklamuje do wierzby przydrożnej.
<kklimonda> lisu: to ty zacząłeś
<lisu>  Wilku zamyka pyszczek liskowi
<kklimonda> nie widzę w tym podtekstu
<lisu> kklimonda: a jabyś to zrozumiał?
<lisu> dobra
 * lisu zamyka temat, rwać nać.
<nn52> o/
<tajwanuser> nn52: dobranoc
<nn52> dobranoc??
<nn52> tajwanuser: znasz się na konfiguracji dźwięku przestrzennego w pulse audio?
<tajwanuser> nie
<tajwanuser> mam nadzieje, ze pomoglem
<tajwanuser> cze:P
<nn52> kurczaczek
<nn52> nara
<nn52> o/
<ntat> Jakby kogoś interesowało, to znalazłem program do ukrywania kursora podczas pisania. Czego standardowo nie można nigdzie włączyć
<ntat> Program nazywa się unclutter
<ntat> :)
<xaxes_> kodzi ktoś z was w pajtonie?
<BlessJah> $ pacman -Ss mouse cursor
<BlessJah> community/unclutter 8-6 A small program for hiding the mouse cursor
<BlessJah> ntat: a długo szukałeś?
<ntat> Kiedyś szukałem, dzisiaj mi sie przypomniało i znalazłem;)
<qermit> xaxes_: ?
<xaxes_> qermit: mam taki jeden error i nie mogę wygooglować co z nim zrobić, zaraz podeślę wklejkę
<xaxes_> qermit: http://wklej.org/id/650591/
<xaxes_> qermit: wiesz może, co może być powodem?
<nn52> chyba walne focha na pingwina
<Dreadlish> xaxes_: masz równo wcięcia?
<Dreadlish> nn52: czemużto?
<nn52> brak basów mnie irytuje
<nn52> na 5.1
<Dreadlish> geez.
<nn52> albo bass jest tylko na 1 raz
<Dreadlish> co masz za dźwiękowe cosio?
<xaxes_> Dreadlish: raczej tak, z geany robię, ale jeszcze sprawdzę
<nn52> i trzeba znów 5.1 do 4.1 , 4.1 do 5.1 by bass był w filmiku na youtube
<Dreadlish> xaxes_: chodzi mi o to, żeby nie robić i spacją i tabem
<nn52> w programach też sie to wali
<Dreadlish> xaxes_: tylko albo spacją albo tabem
<Dreadlish> nn52: co masz za klocek od dźwięku
<BlessJah> xaxes_: przy tak krótkim kawałku kodu nic nie widać
<nn52> /etc/pulse/daemon.conf  :  default-sample-rate = 48000 | default-sample-channels = 6 | default-channel-map = front-left,front-right,rear-left,rear-right,front-center,lfe
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: w następnej linijce pewno źle ma taby ;d
<Dreadlish> pulse
<Dreadlish> *facepalm*
<nn52> najnowsze ubu ( z nakładką minta xD)
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: tak, mi to samo google wyświetla
<Dreadlish> pulse *facepalm*
<nn52> Dreadlish: to poprowadź mnie wodzu na ALSĘ
<BlessJah> tak, wspomnałeś
<Dreadlish> nn52: apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Dreadlish> nn52: reszta sie zrobi sama
<xaxes_> dzięki, to były taby
<nn52> i mnieman że teraz reboot
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> killall pulseaudio
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> i będzie działać
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: /etc/init.d ?
<nn52> okej , co dalej?
<nn52> cały dźwięk mi znikł ^^
<nn52> wraz z ikonką głośniczka
<kklimonda> było nie zabijać pulseaudio
<nn52> Dreadlish:  puderze cię..
<nn52> dobra.. co teraz? jaki jest kolejny kroczek?
<kklimonda> a co próbujesz zrobić?
<nn52> pulse do alsa
<Dreadlish> nn52: koniec
<nn52> Dreadlish: jak koniec, jak dźwięku niemam
<nn52> skopać ci jajka? :P
<Dreadlish> wpisz sobie alsamixer i zobacz co nie halo
<kklimonda> nn52: no to już zrobiłeś tylko musisz teraz pewnie zrestartowąc wszystko
<kklimonda> nn52: a ikonki dźwięku nie będziesz miał bo korzysta ona z PA
<BlessJah> łaś
<nn52> hmmm , da się przeżyć
<nn52> kur! działa! :D
<nn52> są basy ....
<BlessJah> kklimonda: PA będzie po wsze czasy, czy coś się o wywaleniu mówi?
<Dreadlish> nn52: prosze bardzo
<nn52> a można doinstalować jaki penelek gtk do zarządzania ALSĄ?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ale czym chciałbyś PA zastąpić?
<nn52> jakiś*
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> alsą?
<nn52> znaczy
<nn52> na alsamixer
<Dreadlish> znaczy
<Dreadlish> PO CO CI PULSE AUDIO?
<nn52> teraz wiem że PA to góziczek :D
<BlessJah> nn52: gnome-alsamixer?
<kklimonda> ech, w tej kwestii wszystko było powiedziane
<Dreadlish> bo ja jeszcze nie zauważyłem potrzeby używania kiedykolwiek tego sypiącego się czegoś
 * kklimonda nie będzie po raz kolejny dyskutował w czym jest PA lepsze od alsy, jest na ten temat sporo tekstu w internecie.
<nn52> zasadnicz po co wsadzili Pulse? jak dobrze wiedzą że to się rypie
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: PA się już od dawna nie psuje tak po prostu
<kklimonda> jeżeli nie działa coś u ciebie to zgłoś buga
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nigdy nie mialem okazji sie dowiedziec w czym PA jest lepsze od czystej alsy
<Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak
<Dreadlish> pa używa alsy
<kklimonda> BlessJah: wpisz sobie w google why pulseaudio
<Dreadlish> why pulseaudio 598k wyników
<Dreadlish> why not pulseaudio 2780k wyników
<Dreadlish> :DDD
<BlessJah> kklimonda: vidars blog?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie wiem, nie szukałem już dawno tego
<Dreadlish> "On-the-fly output device switching" WOOOO moge dotknąć?
<kklimonda> większość flejma dotyczącego PA pochodzi z czasów Ubuntu 8.04 (i innych dystrybucji z tego okresu) kiedy to wszystko było nowe a 90% sterowników alsy miało bugi
<Dreadlish> "Automatic muting of other audio on incoming phone calls, such as through Skype" zacny ficzer - najbardziej jak ktoś nie korzysta z skypa :D
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: hater?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: tak - raz mnie pa wkurzyło
<Dreadlish> i to był wystarczający raz
<BlessJah> mnie wkurzyło nawet kilka razy
<Dreadlish> przy tym wywalając mi cały świeżuteńki film na noc
<Dreadlish> i waląc kernel panicami co start
<kklimonda> pa nie mogło walić kernel panicami ;)
<kklimonda> jeżeli waliło panicami to jesteś kolejną osobą winiącą PA za błędy w alsie
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: tak samo jak nie mogło w 2.6.32 robić privilege escalation
<Dreadlish> poza tym
<Dreadlish> to było na durnowatym hdaudio
<kklimonda> hdaudio to najgorsza karta dźwiękowa
<Dreadlish> chyba wystarczająco dobrze napisany driver żeby działał
<kklimonda> nie
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: nie. jest jeszcze ac97
<julek_> czesc
<Dreadlish> siema julek
<kklimonda> hda to tak naprawdę tylko specyfikacja, jest pierdliard implementacji
<kklimonda> i każda inna
<Dreadlish> no to dobra
<Dreadlish> snd_hda_intel
<kklimonda> no, i teraz każdy producent robi to troszeczkę inaczej
<Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak - specka jest intelowa
<kklimonda> welp
<Dreadlish> a tam
<Dreadlish> koniec tego dobrego
<Dreadlish> i tak zawsze wywalam pa z wszystkeigo co je ma
<BlessJah> ja tez mam intelowa
<BlessJah> chyba
<BlessJah> w kazdym razie od realteka
<BlessJah> tak, jest problem z tym hda
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: lsmod | grep snd_
<BlessJah> snd_hda_intel          22410  4
<Dreadlish> no
<BlessJah> tak, wlasnie na tej podstawie sadze ze mam intelowska
<Dreadlish> jeszcze przez lspci
<BlessJah> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<BlessJah> MCP78
<kklimonda> i taki intel ;)
<Dreadlish> e tam
<Dreadlish> moduły ładuje
<Dreadlish> i "działa"
<BlessJah> kklimonda: to są też moduły do intela?
<BlessJah> windows chyba jako realteka wykrywał
<kklimonda> BlessJah: główny moduł nazywa się snd-hda-intel, a potem ładujesz różne codeci afaik
<BlessJah> snd_hda_codec          81242  3 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
<BlessJah> w takim razie mam si3054 albo realteka
<Dreadlish> ja mam na 100% intelową bo mam chipset intela
<kklimonda> pomijając wszystko inne pulseaudio pokazało jak strasznie zabugowane sterowniki mieliśmy ;)
<Dreadlish> poza tym żadnych kostek analog devicesa nie widziałem ;d
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: to nic nie znaczy, ktoś ten chipset musiał zamontować
<kklimonda> (a to nawet na tym etapie można pomieszać ;))
<Dreadlish> mam cuś co sie zwie gm45
<Dreadlish> i mam 4500mhd i ich9
<Dreadlish> więc chyba raczej nie pomylili klocków
<Dreadlish> jakby mi dali pm45 też bym się ucieszył ;d
<kklimonda> ale mogli pomieszać połączenia
<kklimonda> sprawdzili z windowsem - działa? to jest ok ;)
<Dreadlish> ale co mogli niby pomieszać
<BlessJah> kklimonda: poddaję się
<BlessJah> auto działa i ma sie dobrze
<BlessJah> nie wnikam
<BlessJah>  /* magic, do not touch */
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> coś w tym stylu
<Dreadlish> / nie ruszak
<Dreadlish> // nie ruszak
<Dreadlish> dokładniej
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: nie wiem, nigdy się tym nie interesowałem ale wiem, że niektóre modele kart (nawet z tej samej "grupy" hda intel) podają złe informacje na temat maksymalnej głośności
<BlessJah> hm...
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: parę lat temu (w karmic afair) masa ludzi miała problem z tym, że ich laptop nie wykrywał wpięcia słuchawek
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ja do niedawna tak miałem
<kklimonda> znów trzeba było dodawać "quirki" do sterowników alsy by radziły sobie ze sprzętem który rozgłaszał to w niepoprawny sposób
<BlessJah> teraz wycisza mi glosniki, choc w alsamixerze nic sie nie zmienia
<BlessJah> nie pamietam juz czemu moja przygoda z PA skonczyla sie na blyskawicznej deinstalacji i rebootcie
<kklimonda> bo dostałeś go parę lat temu i coś się popsuło? ;)
<BlessJah> w ciagu 3 ostatnich lat
<kklimonda> ja od jakiegoś czasu nie mam już żadnych problemów z PA
<Dreadlish> ja z wykrywaniem czegokolwiek nie miałem problemu
<Dreadlish> tylko miałem problem gdy mpd sobie leci leci
<Dreadlish> a tu nagle BUM
<Dreadlish> tr, tr, tr, tr, tr, tr, ry, ry, ry, ry, ry, ry, ry
<kklimonda> BUM? ;)
<Dreadlish> i ciś w tym stylu cholernie laguje
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: restartuj uslugi, alsie pomaga na lagi
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ale mówie o wtedy pa
<kklimonda> mpd w ogóle bardzo długo miał problemu z pa
<BlessJah> to juz? juz pulse dziala?
<kklimonda> chociażby dlatego, że często był odpalany jako usługa
<Dreadlish> s/często/raczej zawsze/
<kklimonda> a pulseaudio powinno być odpalane w sesji
<kklimonda> więc się gryzły
<Dreadlish> a tam
<Dreadlish> i tak wole łysą alse
<BlessJah> pulse nie przejelo kontroli nad dzwiekiem
<BlessJah> trudno
<BlessJah> najwyzej jutro sie pomecze
<Dreadlish> ja jutro aż postawie sobie ubuntu
<Dreadlish> u pomęcze tego pulsa
<Dreadlish> gdzieś nawet mini.iso mam
<kklimonda> nie musisz ubuntu, możesz debiana albo fedorę albo pewnie nawet suse ;)
<kklimonda> pulse jest już wszędzie! ;)
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> w debianie nie ma pulse w standardzie
<Dreadlish> ;p
<kklimonda> apt-get install pulseaudio ;)
<kklimonda> (w debianie nie ma, ale zainstaluje się na przykład z gnomem i działa od kopa)
<Dreadlish> bash: apt-get: command not found
<Dreadlish> archa nie będę sobie psuł
<kklimonda> marny trol ;)
<Dreadlish> fedora i tak jest już spieprzona ;d
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> spać ide
<Dreadlish> jutro trzeba wstać
<Skrzyp> To mini.iso co masz
<Skrzyp> To jest stare
<Skrzyp> Z oneirica trza
<Skrzyp> Bo nie rolluje
<qermit> xaxes_: masz niezachowane wciecia
<foreste> lool
<foreste> czemu team kde4
<foreste> nie przeportowal krpm builder na kde4 ;/
<nn52> szkoda że głośnością w ALSA nie można sterować przyciskami Volume + i Volume -  :(
<kklimonda> kwestia skonfigurowania
<nn52> łech
<foreste> .zna k tos gui do budowy rpm ?
<kklimonda> po co gui?
<kklimonda> jak musisz coś na szybko zrobić to po prostu checkinstall
<foreste> chechinstall wywala rozne errory ;p
<foreste> krpmbuilder fajny jest
<foreste> ale pod kde3 ;/
<foreste> zeby uzyc trza zasywic system libsami kde 3 ;p
<kklimonda> albo nauczyć się robić rpmy jak człowiek, ręcznie ;)
<qermit> żegnam was ciule
<foreste> qermit:  -.-
<foreste> nagrode kiedys dostales ?
<foreste> ;d
<foreste> kklimonda:  ty pozwalasz tak mowic ? ;d
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-10
<buharin> BlessJah, jestes?
<zelas> witajcie
<gjm> Witajmy.
<buharin> kurde co za shit wrzucam do HashMapa
<buharin> klucz wartosc
<buharin> a one sie w innej kolejnosci niz wrzucilem
<buharin> iteruja
<buharin> w ogole pomiesznae
<BlessJah> buharin: to nie jest normalne zachowanie HashMap?
<DaZ> te uczucie kiedy iterujesz haszmapy
<primax> witam
<primax> panowie co moze byc nie tak jezeli po uruchomieniu systemu ustawienia scieciowe wcale mi sie nie laduja ? nic nul zero ani wlan ani eth
<primax> tylko jezeli ktos ma ochote pomoc to prosil bym tlumaczenia jak dla debila :D niby uzywam juz jakis czas ubuntu ale caly czas to za malo
<xubuntu_> Witam, mam problem podczas instalacji Xubuntu. Podczas instalacji dochodzę do etapu "Przygotowanie do zainstalowania Xubuntu", zaznaczam Pobieranie. No i klikam naprzód. Okno tak jakby zwiesza się, kursor wskazuje na ładowanie się, ale strasznie to długo trwa. W czym może być problem?
<xubuntu_> Komputer: Radeon 9600 pro, Intel 2,4, ram 512
<xubuntu_> Włączenie z opcją 'noacpi' pomoże?
<tajwan> czesc
<Spinacz_biurowy> Hi!
<TheNumb> Zna ktoś coś dashopodobnego ale dla KDE?
<TheNumb> Krunner ssie.
<tajwan> czyby serwer fb padl:>
<garr> 1st
<tajwan> jakbym mial bloga to wlasnie pisalbym artykul o awarii FB
<tajwan> "W poniedziałek/wtorek 10/11 grudnia 2012 r. przez kilkadziesiąt minut użytkownicy Facebooka nie mogli się zalogować na stronie popularnego portalu społecznościowego.
<tajwan> Więcej
<tajwan> awaria jeszcze sie nie skonczyla a tresc juz gotowa na jutro ;D
<jacekowski> a co kogo facebook obchodzi
<Stirlitz> tutaj pewnie nikogo
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, miałeś do czynienia z fortigate?
<jacekowski> slyszalem o tym
<jacekowski> ale uzywalem sprzetu konkurencji
<jacekowski> watchguarda
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, to niby zwykły ipsec + x509
<Stirlitz> ale...
<jacekowski> a ja mam ipv6 w domu porzadnie zrobione w koncu
<jacekowski> z radvd
<jacekowski> i tunel w jednym miejscu
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-11
<zelas> hello, http://wklej.org/id/894093/       czy tutaj nie powinno być kawałka odpowiedzialnego za zmiane janości ekranu? Bo oczywiście taka funkcja nie działa.
<qermit> ?
<qermit> zmiane jasności?
<zelas> Znalazlem na jakims forum, żeby dodać Option “RegistryDwords”	“EnableBrightnessControl=1″
<jacekowski> zelas: nie
<zelas> po prostu mi nie dziala klikam skrot klawiszowy pojawia sie ikonka ale efektu nie ma.
<zelas> jak nacisne 10-20x to sie skreca na maxa. tak samo 10-20x znowu podkrecanie to mam super podswietlenie.
<zelas> 2 skrajne opcje i nie moge nic pomiedzy zostawić, kiedyś byłem z tym problemem, ale jest to bardzo uciążliwe w nocy.
<qermit> zelas: polecam kupić sobie dobrą lampę
<jacekowski> qermit: nie wypada ci takich rzeczy mowic jako opowi
<gjm> Wstydź się.
<zelas> powiem cos lepszego. Odkąd zainstalowalem KDE, laptop się normalnie wyłącza z zasilaniem z sieci:P
<zelas> dalej używam unity i problem sam z siebie znikł
<zelas> dobra zmykam. pogrzebe jeszcze cos w domu
<qermit> jacekowski: teraz jestem inkognito
<qermit> widzieli? samba 4.0
<jacekowski> oooooooooooooo
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ze jak
<jacekowski> i ma wszystko co miala miec
<jacekowski> znaczy sie AD?
<qermit> jacekowski: na to wygląda
<stiv222222> jest tu ktoś
<gjm> Chyba tak.
<stiv222222> potrzebuje pomocy z ubuntu 8.10
<gjm> Starszego nie było?
<garr> łomatko
<garr> 6.04 sobie zainstaluj ;]
<stiv222222> aż taki zły??
<gjm> Stary.
<qermit> stary jak stary
<gjm> Tzn. stare.
<qermit> stiv222222: a co nie dziala?
<gjm> Niewspierane.
<stiv222222> działa tylko czy ruszy na starym laptopie  ??
<qermit> na starym pewnie ruszy
<gjm> Jeszcze nie zainstalował a już ma problem.
<stiv222222> ok będę testował :)
<Quintasan> \o
<qermit> o\
<qermit> no skończyłem chyba rzeźbić to ustrojstwo budowania buildroota z użyciem gita
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-12
<m477> 2h snu to za malo;/
<nakazanieto> Hej.
<lisu> bry
<blondinio> witam
<blondinio> yo yo yo yo
<blondinio> W najbliższym czasie planuje zakup nowego sprzętu. Jednak nie potrafię podjąc decyzji co do karty graficznej. Problem w tym ze 80% czasu spędzam na Linuksie (praca oraz używanie na co dzień). Window$a nie mam. Moje pytanie: Nvidia czy Radeon? Proszę o radę.
<blondinio> xD
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> blondinio: Nie wiem jak obecnie sytuacja ze sterownikami wygląda ale z kart NVidia mi korzysta się bezproblemowo
<blondinio> Quintasan, witaj
<Quintasan> mam GeForce GTX 560
<blondinio> Quintasan, no wiesz jak się słyszy co wyprawia nvidia to właśnie chciałem pójść totalnie w stronę amd i nawet chipset amd sobie wziąć
<blondinio> sam radków totalnie nie znam
<Quintasan> A co wyprawia? Dopóki ich sterowniki działają to nie mam zastrzeżeń
<blondinio> i właśnie diabeł mnie kusi :D
<Quintasan> Zrób jak chcesz, dostałeś moje zdanie na temat NVidii, co z nim zrobisz to Twoja działka
<blondinio> Quintasan, no zgadza się ale wiesz jak to jest każda opinia cenna więc jak się człowiek waha to pomaga
<blondinio> a jaki masz chipset na płycie ?
<blondinio> Quintasan, no i jakiej firmy jest twój gforce?
<Quintasan> uh
<Quintasan> Tego Ci nie powiem bo nie pamiętam a nie chce mi się komputera teraz otwierać
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: ping
<blondinio> ok Quintasan dzięki i za to info ^^
<blondinio> tak się zastanawiam czy wziąć płytę z integralną czy nie...
<blondinio> czemu to jest taki trudne? _-_
<nakazanieto> Cześć ;-)
<gjm> Sześć.
<blondinio> się dem
<Spinacz_biurowy> osiem
<BlessJah> to się nazywa dobry PR
<m477> :)
<Spinacz_biurowy> :)
<sysek> hu hu
<m477> ;o
<Spinacz_biurowy> ohoho
<kretu> hihi
<m477> jakies niezreczne echo
<blondinio> o przyszło mi do głowy głupie pytanie. Jaki jest najlepszy emulator terminala? :D
<Spinacz_biurowy> Używam gnome terminal.
<kretu> konsole
<blondinio> no właśnie chyba powinienem w końcu zostać przy jakimś jednym ale w praktyce to używam każdego możliwego tzn co mi się wpisze to używam teraz lxterminal :F
<blondinio> a jest chyba jakiś taki jak w gierce konsola
<blondinio> co sie wywołuje i on zjeżdża z góry
<sysek> ja w ogole nie uzywam terminala
<blondinio> o też sposób!
<Spinacz_biurowy> quake czy coś w tym stylu w nazwie
<blondinio> a thx Spinacz_biurowy
<Spinacz_biurowy> guake*
<blondinio> potestuję sobie hihi
<blondinio> tylko nie wiem czy ma te no zakładki.
<m477> blondinio: terminator, propsuję
<Spinacz_biurowy> blondinio, poinformuj o wynikach.
<blondinio> oki
<blondinio> tak pewnie wynikiem będzie jeszcze większe zamieszanie w systemie :D
<Spinacz_biurowy> Interesowało mnie głównie czy ma zakładki.
<blondinio> ok Spinacz_biurowy
<blondinio> zaraz go szukam i instaluje
<Spinacz_biurowy> w repo pewnie masz
<blondinio> wie ktoś może czy skyrim pójdzie na radeonie (Linux oczywiście) ?
<m477> malo precyzyjne pytanie
<blondinio> m477, wiem sorry za to.. :D
<BlessJah> tilda umie zjeżdzać
<blondinio> no jakieś kryteria muszą być wyboru karty graficznej jak się nie wie jakie to może gierka hehehhe
<blondinio> lol fajny ten guake :D
<blondinio> Spinacz_biurowy, ma zakładki!
<blondinio> ma też prześwit na tapetę :D
<blondinio> super
<blondinio> Spinacz_biurowy, pod prawym myszy jest meni z preferencjami i nawet tego sporo jest ^^
<m477> co ty cpiesz oO
<blondinio> m477, spalony kurz z radiatora :d
<m477> widze mocny stuff
<blondinio> m477, twoje zmysły nie zawodzą :D
<m477> jak zawsze
<m477> czujny i zwarty
<blondinio> oki idę spać
<blondinio> dobranoc wszystkim miłego końca świata :D
<blondinio> ^^
<blondinio> by by
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-13
<m477> jest jakis polski kanal kubuntu?
<Spinacz_biurowy> Nic nie słyszałem, ale pewnie pomoc odnośnie Kubuntu dostaniesz także tutaj.
<m477> no kiedys bylo
<m477> o KDE tez? wątpie
<jacekowski> no a jednak
<Spinacz_biurowy> Mało osób tu pisze, ale są tu użytkownicy Linuksa chętni do pomocy i istnieje duże prawdopodobieństwo, że znają KDE.
<jacekowski> tylko pytanie zadac trzeba
<Spinacz_biurowy> Witaj Psotnick_!
<m477> nie spimy
<BlessJah> zadanie z gatunku "domyslcie sie jak to zrobic" zaczyna mnie przerastac
<BlessJah> zaraz stworze wielkiego bloba, gdzie wszystko bedzie trzymalo referencje do wszystkiego, tak na wszelki wypadek
<BlessJah> moze nawet stworze nowy antywzorzec projektowy?
<BlessJah> "drunk-spider's web" albo "octopus handshake"
<m477> ?
<m477> o co kaman
<BlessJah> m477: z grubej rury zaczelismy programowanie w javie
<m477> BlessJah: a konkretniej
<BlessJah> połowa grupy nie wie jak wygląda w javie for i czemu jest Float i float
<m477> for wyglada jak w C itp
<BlessJah> a my jedziemy wzorzec obserwatora, wątki, kolekcje
<m477> ' wzorzec obserwatora'? nigdy nie slyszalem
<BlessJah> nikt nam tego nie powiedzial, że for wygląda jak w C, zresztą na samo zapoznanie się z eclipsem potrzeba było chwili
<BlessJah> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obserwator_%28wzorzec_projektowy%29
<BlessJah> w javie masz go jako listener
<m477> no to tez zalezy z czym sie wczesniej mialo do czynnia
<m477> ale fakt eclipse na poczatek to nie dobry posmysl
<m477> a to moja wiedza az tak daleko nie siega, tzn wiem co to ale nie wykorzystywalem nigdy
<BlessJah> z Visualem, bezmyslnym klepaniem w MFC i podejściem "it compiles! ship it!"
<m477> teraz to nie wiem w ogole o czym mowisz
<BlessJah> nie przejmuj sie, prowadzacy tez nie znal tej nazwy, jak mantre powtarzal "wedlug tego wzorca zrealizowana jest obsluga zdarzen, patrzcie, tutaj dodaje SluchaczaZdarzen za pomoca metody dodajSluchaczaZdarzen..."
<m477> no cóż
<BlessJah> visual to ide microsoftu, MFC to takie cos dzieki czemu w visualu mozesz tworzyc okienka, a podejscie skompilowalo sie -> wysylaj bylo w rownym stopniu wina studentow jak i prowadzacych zajecia
<BlessJah> problem w tym ze gosc ogarnia w miare i moglby nas duzo nauczyc
<BlessJah> ale nie umie uczyc
<m477> no sa i tacy i tacy
<m477> visual to jeszcze wiem co to
<m477> ja na 1 roku mialem jave, a na drugim C...
<m477> co jest skrajnie bez sensu i dydaktyczne
<m477> i *nie
<BlessJah> ja mialem c/cpp (strukturalne podejscie, nieswiadomie uzywalismy obiektowki), pozniej Programowanie Obiektowe, ktore polegało głównie na układaniu kontrolek MFC i dopisywaniu obsługi zdarzen do guzików
<BlessJah> teraz java
<m477> java imo fajna w przeciwienstwie do cpp i C ktorego nie znosze
<BlessJah> ja się coraz bardziej zrażam, mimo początkowego entuzjazmu do tego języka
<BlessJah> byłem na wykładzie jednego z kół, na którym prowadzący (opiekun kola) w ciagu dwóch godzin przerobił pewnie z połowę materiału jaki mamy zaplanowany na ten semestr
<BlessJah> co najlepsze było to całkowicie zrozumiale i przyswajalne (ale bez praktyki ta wiedza wyparowala blyskawicznie)
<m477> hehe
<BlessJah> obecnie mozna odniesc wrazenie ze tempo jest podobne, ale tak naprawde na kazdym wykladzie jest kilka tematow miedzy ktorymi skaczemy bezladnie, w zwiazku z czym nikt nic nie rozumie
<m477> dobre wyklady z programowania to sztuka, u mnie to wygladalo tak ze babka np przez 60min potrafila omawiac metody klasy String :D
<m477> zreszta i tak nie chodzilem, hehe
<m477> ogolnie po 5 latach studiowania wyrobilem juz sobie zdanie nt. tego wyszstkiego
<BlessJah> na obiektowym (mfc) przez pół semestru gość rzeźbil swoją klasę Vec, która zaczęła jako opakowana jednowymiarowa tablica floatów (taki matematyczny wektor) a skończyła jako nieudolna proteza klasy vector
<BlessJah> nieudolna, bo właściwie nie wiadomo czy klasa Vec miala być wektorem matematycznym, jak to było na początku wykładu, czy strukturą danych, czym się stała po dodaniu wszedzie szablonów (chyba tak to było nazwane)
<m477> troche bez sensu
<jacekowski> az dziwne ze nigdzie c# nie ucza
<jacekowski> bo to jest przyszlosc
<BlessJah> bez sensu to było puszczanie listy na tym wykładzie, zmarnowane 2*15 godzin
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ja chyba wolę, żeby C# uczyły koła naukowe
<BlessJah> akurat siszarpowców dotnetowców i reszty ferajny jest zatrzęsienie u nas
<m477> jacekowski: dlaczego? to raczej zalezy od zastosowania
<jacekowski> bo .net laczy c++ i jave nie majac wad zadnego z nich
<BlessJah> jacekowski: postawiłbyś dropboksa i U1 w wolnej chwili?
<m477> a java jakie ma wady
<jacekowski> co?
<BlessJah> ubuntu one
<jacekowski> a na co mi chmura?
<BlessJah> ci na nic, ale dropbox ladnie synchronizuje współdzielony katalog
<m477> zreszta jak sie nie umie programowac to i jezyk bez wad duzo nie pomoze
<jacekowski> rsync tez to potrafi
<jacekowski> i wiem ze moje dane sa moje
<BlessJah> nie potrafi
<BlessJah> ludzie sie przemieszczaja, podpinaja w losowych miejscach i o losowych porach
<jacekowski> m477: C# byl projektowany jako jezyk ktory ma na .net/JIT dzialac
<BlessJah> bez chmury tego sie nie zsynchronizuje
<m477> jacekowski: i co z tego?
<jacekowski> ze dziala szybciej
<jacekowski> mniej ramu zuzywa
<m477> zreszta jak nie uzywam okien to na co mi jego znajomosc
<BlessJah> ale i tak zastanawiam sie czy nie dałoby sie w DB coś wsadzićm jakiegoś truecrypta
<jacekowski> jest .net micro framework ktory odpala sie na malych mikroprocesorach
<m477> na wydajnosc kodu, maja chyba kluczowe znaczenie umiejtnosci programisty a nie jezyk
<jacekowski> nie tylko
<m477> no nie tylko
<jacekowski> bo gownianego VM nie przeskoczysz
<jacekowski> a javowy JIT nie potrafi nawet SSE
<m477> java raczej nie ma gownianego VM
<m477> co to JIT?
<jacekowski> Just In Time
<m477> nie chce sie za bardzo wypowiadac bo sie bardzo nie znam, ale nauka jezyka bo jest trędi czy cos w tym stylu to imo bez sens
<jacekowski> c# JIT generuje znacznie lepszy kod
<m477> c# nie dziala na linuxie
<m477> rownie dobrze mozna pisac w assie
<jacekowski> dziala
<jacekowski> i to dziala bardzo dobrze
<jacekowski> nie ma platformy na ktorej c# nie dziala
<m477> zreszta jak ktos jest w mairę ogarniety to przesiadka z c# /javy to raczej nie problem
<jacekowski> c# to "trudny" jezyk
<BlessJah> jak ktoś jest ogarniety to dowolny jezyk nie bedzie problemem
<m477> z tego co mi wiadomo to C# korzystac z bibiliotek windowsowych, to jak moze na unixie dzialac
<jacekowski> nie pozwala na wiele uproszczen
<m477> jacekowski: a cpp to nie jest trudny jezyk?
<jacekowski> no i scisle typowanie
<jacekowski> przez "trudny" mam na mysli ze nie pozwala na gownaiany kod
<jacekowski> m477: c# moze ale nie musi korzystac
<jacekowski> m477: tak samo jak java, moze korzystac z natywnego kodu, ale nie musi (ale wiekszosc ludzi korzysta, i jedyna zaleta javy idzie wpizdu)
<m477> to chyba go okraja
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> c# jest calkowicie niezalezny od tego
<m477> jacekowski: ja to jestem leniwy i korzystam z python'a zeby bylo jak najszybciej
<m477> jak musze to cpp, ale staram sie omijac, wiec nie widze sensu zebym np mial sie C# uczyc 'bo ma przyszlosc'
<m477> ale co mnie irytuje to to, ze te wszystkie jezyki tak sie od siebie roznią
<BlessJah> gdyby sie nie roznily, to bylyby jedynym jezykiem
<m477> jacekowski: o tak btw, kiedys pytalem czy da rade zainstalowac kde na ubuntu, to powiedzales, zebym zainstalowal  kubuntu-desktop, po tej akcji mialem 2 srodowiska naraz :s
<m477> no tak, ale to nie znaczy ze w kazdym jezyku wszystko musi byc inaczej, iteracje, znaki konca lini, petle ify
<m477> moze blache przyklady, ale czasem mnie to np irytuje
<m477> albo bledy typu nie z tej strony nawiasy przy deklaracji tablicy
<BlessJah> Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
<BlessJah> nawet mi sie nie chce szukać gdzie to...
<BlessJah> o, jednak się na coś te ostrzeżenia przydają - stare pole miałem, którego nie inicjowałem
<BlessJah> nowa metoda sie do starego pola odwoływała zamiast nowego
<m477> system obslugi bledow, czy jak to sie tam zwie, w javie jest bardzo dobry
<BlessJah> rzuca linkiem do linijki
<m477> mnie to i tak ostatnio matlab zaintrygowal
<BlessJah> to działa! - zakrzyknął student przecierając oczy
<BlessJah> po chwili studenta naszła refleksja - czy nie obudził sąsiadów
<BlessJah> - budda kazał się dzielić szczęściem, no to się dzielę - mruknął pod nosem i wrócił do bębnienia palcami w klawiaturę
<m477> lol
<BlessJah> powiedzmy że jedno z głowy
<BlessJah> zostało jeszcze jedno
<m477> hm
<BlessJah> the game of life
<BlessJah> na mocy umowy świat jest torusem
<m477> nastepny nacpany :)
<BlessJah> wyobraź sobie planszę, której przeciwległe krawędzie łączysz
<BlessJah> łączysz dwie - wychodzi walec
<BlessJah> łączysz dwie pozostałe - no i co wychodzi?
<BlessJah> torus
<m477> jak polacze je prostą to nic nie wyjdzie
<BlessJah> sklejasz
<BlessJah> nie chcesz żeby komórki spadłu
<BlessJah> robimy zawinięty flatland
<m477> cos mnie zaczyna mulic
<BlessJah> a ja zacznam miec nadzieje na szybkie skonczenie tego shitu
<BlessJah> m477: też to czuję właśnie
<BlessJah> a jutro intensywny dzień
<m477> trzeba wstac
<BlessJah> nie mam za bardzo jak sie polozyc
<BlessJah> niby zaczynam o 13, ale nie wiem o ktorej skoncze, a moge zaspac po prostu
<BlessJah> potem glosowanie, z uczelni wyjde po 19
<BlessJah> i lece na dworzec po kolezanke, swietujemy dzisiaj
<m477> mi sie ostatnio zdarza ze przychodze na uczelnie na 8 a wychodze o 21
<BlessJah> mam tak notorycznie
<m477> dobra ide, elo
<BlessJah> dwa kierunki, koło no i non stop jakieś korki na korytarzu
<BlessJah> elo
<BlessJah> strzelę sobię chrzanem i jakoś dotrwam
<BlessJah> lol, sms?
<BlessJah> ze mną jest źle czy z kimś?
<bastetmilo> pfff.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: i pewnie całkiem przypadkiem tędy przechodziłaś?
<BlessJah> o
<BlessJah> budzik
 * BlessJah ma problem
<BlessJah> (5,5) przychodzi na świat martwy
<BlessJah> :(
<bastetmilo> phi.
<BlessJah> zero współczucia
<lisu> powitać
<BlessJah> lisu: witać, witać
<BlessJah> lisu: po co tak wcześnie? jeszcze noc jest
<lisu> BlessJah: niektórzy muszą przuyjść zanim ludzie zaczna prace i wyjść po zakonczeniu pracy przez niektórych
<lisu> ... a i tak dostaną najniższa mozliwą "premie"  ;/
<BlessJah> nawet nie mów
<BlessJah> mnie wczoraj wyrzuciła
<BlessJah> lol, przedwczoraj
<lisu> za bardzo pyskowales ?
<BlessJah> przedwczoraj mnie z budynku polibudy wyrzucili, po 21 wejść i wyjść można tylko z przepustką
<BlessJah> lisu: było coś koło 21:20
<lisu> kurde zaraz wywale tego ie 9 w kosmos
<BlessJah> a ja się cieszę
<lisu> <textarea .... no ni ie9 nie ma mozliwosci rozszerzania pola ... no kufa WTF?
<BlessJah> wiem już co zrobić żeby (5,5) przeżył narodziny
<BlessJah> i (3,3) aż do (3,6) giną po 200 milisekundach życia, jak im to zaplanowałem
<lisu> BlessJah: co ty fanzolisz?
<BlessJah> świat jest torusem
<BlessJah> tak jak się umawialiśmy
<lisu> BlessJah: co ty bierzesz? zmniejsz dawkę...
<lisu> ... albo zmien dilera
<BlessJah> no bo zobacz, jak masz kartkę
<BlessJah> i skleisz przeciwległe krawędzie
<BlessJah> to co otrzymasz? walec
<BlessJah> a jak teraz skleisz dwie kolejne krawędzie to będzie właśnie torus
<BlessJah> zgodnie z umową - świat jest torusem
<lisu> BlessJah: patrz: swiat nie ma kolorów bo w nocy wszystko wydaje sie byc czarno białe
<BlessJah> nie męcz się z kartką, mi też nie chciało wyść, wystarczy że sobie to wyobrazisz
<BlessJah> lisu: ale na torusie nie masz kolorów, masz tylko życie
<BlessJah> i trupy
<BlessJah> (5,5) przychodził na świat już martwy
<BlessJah> lisu: piszę bzdurne The Game Of Life, gdzie komórki są wątkami, przechodząc za krawędź mapy pojawiasz się po drugiej stronie
<BlessJah> (5,5) to pierwszy wątek-komórka który odpalałem, zdążył sprawdzić że nie ma sąsiadów i zdechnąć, zanim mu sąsiadów utworzyłem
<BlessJah> dlatego to jest bzdurne - wszystko dzieje się asynchronicznie
<BlessJah> teraz mówię twoim językiem?
<BlessJah> przed angielskim wczoraj z kumplem cośtam o bazach danych zaczęliśmy, laska z grupy zrobiła wielkie oczy i spytała w jakim języku mówiliśmy
<buharin> no i wyrzucili mnie z pracy
<buharin> :S
<bastetmilo> buharin: za co?
<Voldenet> o, ciekawa historia
<BlessJah> bedziesz mial wiecej czasu dla siebie
<BlessJah> dziewczyny, rodziny, psa czy chomika, zaleznie co tam hodujesz
<Voldenet> będziesz miał więcej czasu na głodowanie
<BlessJah> Voldenet: dobra głodówka nie jest zła
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> No, człowiek się taki /szczupły/ robi :D
<BlessJah> nie zrobi
<Voldenet> No, zacznie jeść śnieg
<buharin> bastetmilo, prawdopodobnie za to
<buharin> ze skrypty na serwerze
<buharin> przepisalem do perla
<buharin> i nie wszystko dobrze zadzialalo
<Voldenet> 'nie wszystko dobrze zadziałało' == 'rozwaliłem 20 serwerów'
<buharin> Voldenet, hehe nie, bo zarzadzalem 4 :P
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> Brawo, brawo.
<bastetmilo> co to znaczy "i nie wszystko dobrze zadziałało"?
<bastetmilo> znaczy - serwer padły?
<Voldenet> zrobił literówkę między /usr i /share
<Voldenet> :>
<buharin> bastetmilo, to znaczy ze byla usterka i nie bylo polaczenia z baza danych
<buharin> i byly przypadki takie ze nie przychodzily zadne powiadomienia
<buharin> i firmy sie skarzyly
<buharin> :S
<bastetmilo> Uuuu. Na serwerach produkcyjnych.
<bastetmilo> Nie ładnie, nie ładnie.
<buharin> bastetmilo, no bywa ;)
<buharin> ale chcialem dobrze
<buharin> siedzialem po nocach
<bastetmilo> Ej, ale ja ostatnio też wyłączyłam nasz serwer na godzine. Całkiem.
<bastetmilo> Głupi błąd wynikający z pośpiechu.
<bastetmilo> Zamiast * wybrałam ip. I bach.
<buharin> ale w ogole
<buharin> co by sie nie dzialo nie powinno sie zastraszac pracownika
<bastetmilo> zastraszać?
<buharin> no bo do mnei zadzwonili krzyk zrobil
<buharin> i mowi ze jesli daje gwarancje ze to dziala to chodz podpisz weksel na 1000tys. zł
<buharin> i pozniej nasle na ciebie komornika
<buharin> mowie po co weksel lepiej testy zrobie
<BlessJah> nieładnie
<buharin> fochnal sie i odlozyl sluchawke
<buharin> i na papierze przyniose
<bastetmilo> No ej, ale nie oddaje się rzeczy które nie działają...
<bastetmilo> :>
<buharin> bastetmilo, nie wiedzialem ze nie dziala
<bastetmilo> a.
<buharin> bo na 4 przypadki testowe
<buharin> w 1 nie dzialal
<buharin> i wszystko buhlo
<bastetmilo> A nie mogłeś przetestować bardziej?
<Voldenet> buharin: no to jak na 4 w 1 nie działał
<Voldenet> to nie ma problemu
<Voldenet> w ogóle perl jest mało solidny jako język
<buharin> Voldenet, no ale serwery padly
<buharin> Voldenet, tam wczesniej skrypty w PHPie pisali
<buharin> ktorego nie znam
<Voldenet> PHP jest bliższy C
<Voldenet> niż perl
<buharin> Perl jest mega ;)
<buharin> i jego twóca też :P
<Voldenet> na przykład funkcje socketowe w perlu mnie irytują
<Voldenet> ja też kocham perla :D
<Voldenet> ale nic produkcyjnego bym w tym nie zrobił
<Voldenet> chyba, że takie skrypty do sprzątania pamięci
<Voldenet> albo coś
<buharin> Voldenet, nie wiem ale to przyjemny jezyk
<Voldenet> tak, aprobuję
<Voldenet> najbardziej wkurza skopana implementacja threadsów w pythonie
<Voldenet> sypie segfaultami :(
<buharin> a w ogole wczoraj widzialem BlessJah :D
<buharin> na żywo :P
<bastetmilo> lol
<bastetmilo> +10 do lansu za to?
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: ping
<BlessJah> buharin: kaj żeh mnie widzioł?
<buharin> na PWr
<buharin> :D
<BlessJah> no to dosyć oczywiste
<BlessJah> jeśli nie było to gdzieś przelotem na korytarzu, to mogło to być jak nas z C-3 wyrzucali, albo w boksie
<BlessJah> buharin: mam racje?
<buharin> BlessJah, nie na linuxacademy
<Voldenet> wiecie, news.ycombinator.com jest całkiem fajne, tylko ten głupi tytuł
<Voldenet> "hacker news"
<Voldenet> ._.
<BlessJah> no tak, jeszcze LA było
<BlessJah> buharin: skad wiedziales ze ja to ja?
<buharin> a nie powiem:P
<BlessJah> nastepnym razem mozesz podejsc i sie przywitac, ja nie gryze
<BlessJah> a nie tak sie czaisz
<buharin> BlessJah, ale wiesz :D jaki lans
<buharin> przychodze i mowie widzialem BlessJah'a :D
<BlessJah> jesteś już w pół drogi do opa na tym kanale stary, nie zmarnuj tego
<BlessJah> 8
<buharin> ^.^
<BlessJah> pagenoare sie okazuje tez tutaj studiuje
<BlessJah> nie wiem, moze kojarzycie taki nick, nie wiem czy stad
<buharin> ze mnie i tak zero pozytku :P bo ja w javie pisze głównie i archlinux'a mam :D
<BlessJah> buharin: siedziales za mna i przez ramie odczytales nick w terminalach?
<bastetmilo> pagenoare jedzie ze mna do Warszawy podobno :)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: skad ja go kojarze? #jakilinux?
<bastetmilo> bywa tam
<buharin> BlessJah, jak weszy xD
<Voldenet> największy jest ból pośladów, jak ktoś czyta Ci przez ramię
<BlessJah> Voldenet: dlatego na pulpicie mam od cholery katalogow ponazywanych
<BlessJah> xxx prywatne_nie_ruszac porno porn porno2
<Voldenet> :-)
<Voldenet> a ja nie pokazuję ikon pulpitu
<BlessJah> jak juz maja lukac to nie tam gdzie dzieja sie najciekawsze rzeczy :]
<Voldenet> uznałem, że to zbędne
<BlessJah> buharin: ciekawa byla druga polowa wykladu?
<buharin> ciekawsza niz 1
<buharin> o NOSqlu
<BlessJah> ja i tak ciagle na sqlite jade, nic innego nie umiem postawic
<buharin> no mnie tam zaciekawil
<buharin> bo aj mysql :P
<BlessJah> buharin: studiujesz infe?
<buharin> tak
<BlessJah> ktory rok?
<buharin> yyy
<buharin> :D
<buharin> na ktorym jestem
<buharin> czy powinienem byc
<buharin> ?
<BlessJah> czyli byl poslizg
<buharin> ;D
<Voldenet> Pewnie powinieneś być na 7
<Voldenet> a jesteś na 2
<Voldenet> zdarza się:D
<BlessJah> Voldenet: widac studiowanie mu sie spodobalo
<Voldenet> ale w sumie najtrudniejsze na uczelni jest 5 pierwszych lat
<Voldenet> później jest drugi rok
<BlessJah> oj, drugi rok nie jest taki łatwy
<Voldenet> hue'
<BlessJah> wchodzi AK z JB
<buharin> wlasnie AK II mam niezaliczone :P
<BlessJah> a to jest gorsze niz obydwie analizy i algebra z pietraszko razem wziete
<buharin> i stad nie bylo inzyniera w tym roku: (
<BlessJah> buharin: wesoł wojciech czy mistrz?
<buharin> bawiec
<BlessJah> nawet nie wiedzialem ze prowadzi
<BlessJah> jak sie nie boisz to sie odezwij kiedys, wiesz jak wygladam, a ja, sila rzeczy, nie wiem ktory to ty
<buharin> spoko
<buharin> po prostu ja siedzialem z tylu
<buharin> i patrze sie na laptopie
<buharin> blessjah
<buharin> no i przypomnialem ze kogos takiego na ircu widzialem :P
<BlessJah> jak ci poszedl kolos z ak?
<bastetmilo> niech już będzie sesja/ferie/wakacje
<BlessJah> my u wesola mamy... wesolo, pewnie do JB poszedl zeby mu pomogl mu sprawdzac
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: studia nie sa obowiazkowe
<buharin> BlessJah, ja AK I mam zaliczone tylko AK II nie mam
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: znów mnie nie zrozumiałeś.
<BlessJah> to dlatego nie kojarze prowadzacego
<Voldenet> co to jest AK?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: sugerowalas, zebysmy przestali rozmawiac o studiach?
<BlessJah> Voldenet: oj stary
<BlessJah> czarna magia
<Voldenet> rozwiń skrót pl0x
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a jednak Ci się udało.
<BlessJah> w czasie ferii tez bedziemy rozmawiac o studiach
<buharin> dobra
<buharin> w sumie nie gadajmy o studiach :P
<BlessJah> Voldenet: architektura komputerow
<bastetmilo> OMG. Ale głupi przedmiot.
<BlessJah> ale z ciekawych nazw, wczoraj na statystyce poznalismy dwie fajne
<buharin> assembler ^^
<bastetmilo> Pamietam, na pierwszym roku miałam.
<Voldenet> Ok, nie musisz już dalej mówić.
<BlessJah> inzynierskie zastosowania statystki kiedys byly nazwane Metodami Analizy Danych Niepewnych
<Voldenet> Lubię software, hejcę hardware
<BlessJah> w skrocie MADNess
<Voldenet> jako programista uważam, że powinno się zlikwidować sprzęt w ogóle
<Voldenet> bo jest najczęstszą przyczyną usterek
<bastetmilo> lol
<BlessJah> to nie jest hardware
<BlessJah> uczymy sie liczyc w systemach trojkowych i siodemkowych, albo dodawac floating pointy
<Voldenet> dodawanie floating pointów jeszcze rozumiem
<Voldenet> przydaje się
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: mialas Teorie I Testowanie Systemów?
<Voldenet> ale po co do licha system siódemkowy albo trójkowy?
<Voldenet> obsługujecie stare sowieckie kompy? :D
<BlessJah> sami liczymy jak stare sowieckie kompy
<BlessJah> ale na tablicy sie dzieja cuda, dzielenie w binarnym uzupelnieniowym
<BlessJah> 21 / (-5)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie.
<BlessJah> wynik 7
<Voldenet> Nie przypominaj mi proszę
<BlessJah> Voldenet: w ktora strone prowadzacy nie liczyl wychodzilo 7
<Voldenet> ...?! :D
<Voldenet> ale to 21 / (-5) to w jakim systemie
<Voldenet> chyba siedemnastkowym
<BlessJah> binarnie, ale przekodowalem na 10
<Voldenet> A.
<BlessJah> 010101 / 1011 jak chcesz w U2
<Voldenet> wow
<Voldenet> to mozna w ogole tak dzielic?
<BlessJah> czemu nie?
<BlessJah> mozesz wykonac dzielenie restytucyjne, nierestytucyjne, mozesz przekodowac jeszcze
<Voldenet> OK
<pawelpc> witam
<pawelpc> jest tu ktoś?
<shpaq> nie
<pawelpc> tak myslałem:P
<tomi3074> jest
<scyld> Cześć. Mam takie pytanie: czy na ubuntu 12.04 w /etc/network/interfaces, jeśli mam "auto eth0 <br> iface eth0 inet dhcp" to przy takiej konfiguracji z dhcp mogę tam dodać jeszcze : up route add -host adres_ip gw adres_ip dev interfejs - czyli statyczną trasę?
<garr> ktoś wie co się stało ze stronką Downloads na Githubie?
<wqq> garr: https://github.com/blog/1302-goodbye-uploads
<Mongolski> hej
<marthinus> ho
<qermit> o/
<m477> o/
<jacekowski> tak w ogole
<jacekowski> polansuje sie
<jacekowski> 00:27 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 176d 3h 12m 12s
<m477> jezeli to desktop to gz
<BlessJah> przy kompilacji paczek przydatny bylby jakis progress bar
<qermit> BlessJah: w sambie jest
<BlessJah> ech mistrzostwo
<BlessJah> buduję paczkę w /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<BlessJah> qermit: gimp nie ma
<BlessJah> jakies szacowanie liczby targetów
<BlessJah> sudo apt-get -b source -t intrepid firefox-3.0
<BlessJah> co to jest i jak dziala '-t intrepid'
<BlessJah> komenda z https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<qermit> BlessJah: a interpid to nie była nazwa ubuntu?
<qermit> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid
<BlessJah> tak, była
<BlessJah> komenda ma zbudować dla hardy'ego paczkę dostępną w repo intrepida
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-14
<BlessJah> końca nie widać, budowanie paczek jest nie na moje siły
<qermit> etam przesadzasz
<BlessJah> qermit: zależy mi na uzyskaniu działającego gimpa 2.8, nie wiem cyz kilkanaście minut wpatrywania się w mrówki to dobra droga
<jacekowski> fotoszop
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gimpa wziąłem bo mogę więcej zyskać niż popsuć, ale chcę się jeszcze zabrać i zainstalować ubuntu one v4.0
<BlessJah> mrówki poruszają się żwawiej, jest masa warningów
<BlessJah> swoją drogą ciekawy eksperyment, czas pokaże czy zakończy się szczęśliwie czy formatem
<m477> wstajemy :)
<bastetmilo> kto wstaje ten wstaje;p
<m477> no tak niektorzy sie poprostu nie kladą :)
<gjm> \o
<Voldenet> kto rano wstaje ten wory pod oczami i zaspane oczy ma
<Dreadlish> coś takiego.
<m477> e tam
<Mongolski> hej
<lisu> siemka, moze ktos zerknac na yoyo.pl ? cos mi sie widzi, ze cos im klękło.
<shpaq> klękło
<mati75> TANGO DOWN
<jacekowski> lisu: downforeveryoneorjustme.com/yoyo.pl
<lisu> thx - padło na amen
<m477> jakie zycie taki rap
<Belzebub> m477: tej, raper z Wiejskiej ;x
<m477> ta
<grek1> czesc
<grek1> isntalowal ktos
<grek1> na nexus7 ubuntu ?
<grek1> po instalacji jest do wyboruy ubuntu albo android mam nadzieje ?
<gjm> Google it.
<gjm> + Nie stawiamy spacji przed znakami interpunkcyjnymi.
<bastetmilo> A może ja sobie zainstaluje Ubuntu na Nexusie?
<grek1> ja wlasnie instaluje \:)
<grek1> podobno smiga
<jacekowski> grek1: nie ma
<jacekowski> grek1: albo rybka albo akwarium
<jacekowski> grek1: chyba ze to ubuntu w chroocie, ale to paskudnie dziala
<grek1> czyli nie ma androida po instalacji unbuntu ?
<jacekowski> nie ma
<grek1> to masakra
<jacekowski> zawsze mozna uzyc stockowego RUU
<jacekowski> i wrocic
<grek1> co znaczy stockowego RUU
<grek1> a w chroocie jest jakis manual ? ale kojaze ze mialo byc niby cos ze ubuntu uruchamia sie po podlaczeniu do zewnetrzebgo ekranu czyli na androidzie
<grek1> w sumie bootloader by byl najlpeszy to albo to , potrzebuje androiida dla kilku aplikacji ktorych nie ma na ubutnu (do podlaczenia i testowasnia urzadzen elekrronicznych)
<grek1> jest jakies wyjscie ?
<grek1> a probowales instalowac ?
<grek1> mi juz na poczatku cos krzaczy - próbuje odblokowac na win http://www.redmondpie.com/unlock-bootloader-root-flash-clockworkmod-recovery-on-nexus-s-galaxy-nexus-and-nexus-7-with-all-in-one-nexus-root-toolkit/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cftx3jj> (at www.redmondpie.com)
<grek1> i mowi ze jakiegos flashkit nie ma
<ntat> Cześć
<ntat> Wiecie może, jak uruchamia się skrypty z poziomu Pascala? Wiem, jak uruchomić program z parametrem ale skryptu sh nie udało mi się uruchomić
<ntat> SysUtils.ExecuteProcess(('/usr/bin/espeak'), '-v pl "Witaj koleżko! Jak
<ntat> się dziś masz?"', []);
<ntat> :)
<grek1> pytanie o tego nexusa7 , podlaczam to do ubuntu przez usb i nie widze go jako karty pamieci zeby pliki przegrac ?
<pakos> bo trzeba wlaczyc
<pakos> zeby montowal jako pamiec
<grek1> no wlaczam ze jako urzadzenie multimedialne do kopiowania plikow pisze za pomoca android file transfer
<grek1> a ok podlacz jako aparat
<pakos> ee w trayu powinno wyskoczyc zamontuj i tyle
<grek1> moze to
<pakos> w trayu na andku
<grek1> ok mam
<grek1> szkoda ze tego ubuntu nie da sie uruchomic jakos prosto
<grek1> przydal by sie
<jacekowski> pakos: nie trzeba
<jacekowski> nexus tego nie potrafi
<jacekowski> nexus potrafi tylko MTP
<jacekowski> a MTP w androidzie jest zje****** jak malo
<pakos> a to nie wiem, nie mialem nexusa w reku
<zelas> witam, w koncu po tygodniu przyslali mi wacom bamboo i co sie okazuje,  podłaczam kabel i dziala :D
<zelas> zadnych sterownikow nic odrazu smiga
<gjm> Super.
<jacekowski> zelas: sterowniki sa od razu w kernelu
<zelas> ciesze sie wlasnie niezmiernie, bałem się troche, ale niepotrzebnie.
<zelas> dobra lece :D papa
<qermit> fapa
<hello_world> Cześć
<hello_world> Czy ktoś mógłby mi wskazać w jaki sposób mógłbym połączyć się z internetem za pomocą modemu LTE z plusa?
<hello_world> W sieci ciągle powtarza się informacja, żebym użył usb-modeswitch; mimo to nic nie działa tak jak trzeba :|
<Dreadlish> zależy jaki modem.
<hello_world> USB ZTE MF821 LTE
<hello_world> Hmm
<hello_world> Więc to trudne jest?
<avalan> a czemu ci modeswitch nie działa?
<avalan> ah
<avalan> polazł
<Voldenet> ale ten hello_world
<Voldenet> cierpliwy
<Voldenet> jak serwery z windowsem
<Voldenet> cierpliwe są
<Voldenet> szczególnie jak im się da 4G ramu
<jacekowski> ty chyba serwera z windowsem nie widziales
<jacekowski> typowy serwer z windowsem w malej firmie ma sporo roboty
<Dreadlish> sporo ruchu do odrzucania.
<jacekowski> jakis soft do ksiegowosci
<jacekowski> backup
<jacekowski> serwer plikow
<jacekowski> jakas baza danych
<jacekowski> update dla wszystkich komputerow
<jacekowski> http do webmaila
<jacekowski> VPNy
<jacekowski> maile
<jacekowski> i to nie proste SMTP
<BlessJah> mam zarządzany switch 25 portowy, niezarządzany 56 portowy, serwer dhcp i złośliwych userów którzy dla jaj będą odpalać swoje dhcp
<BlessJah> da się to jakoś zabezpieczyć?
<jacekowski> dhcp snooping
<jacekowski> jak switche potrafia
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jeden jest od cisco 2950, drugi to mocno wiekowe pudło skądś wygrzebane
<jacekowski> ale ja mialem lepsze zlo, jak switch zarzucil jakims snmp trap z wlasnie dhcp snoopem albo czyms takim ciekawym to porta wylaczlo
<jacekowski> BlessJah: cisco zrobi snooping
<jacekowski> ale na tym drugim to jestes w dupie
<BlessJah> problem w tym że nikt do cisco nie zna hasła, a nie mieliśmy kabla żeby zresetować
<Dreadlish> co tam, że wszystko poza update dla kompów i softem dla księgowości stoi na linuchu.
<BlessJah> mam nadzieje ze gosc ktory sie tego podjal bedzie wiedzial jak to zrobic
<jacekowski> nie masz kabla do konsoli?
<Dreadlish> lutuj!
<Dreadlish> lutownica zawsze spoko.
<BlessJah> nie mamy praktyczine żadnego wlasnego sprzętu
<BlessJah> wiec i kable sa mocno niepotrzebne
<Dreadlish> kabelki, kabelki!
<jacekowski> ja tez nie mam zadnego switcha takiego w domu
<jacekowski> a kable ze 3 mam
<Dreadlish> u mnie w roli zarządzalnego switcha robił router
<Dreadlish> więc było quite nice ;D
<jacekowski> ja myslalem o programowalnym switchu z linuxem i pelnym xtables
<jacekowski> fpga/ASIC robiacy wiekszosc roboty, ale jednoczesnie lapiace "ciekawsze" pakiety ktore by przez cale iptable lecialo
<jacekowski> xtables*
<BlessJah> uhm, laptop battery low, approximately 17 minutes remaining
<BlessJah> 43%
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jest jeden cisco do ktorego dzisiaj w nocy ma sie jeden gosc wlamac i jeden wiekowy wielki i blaszany potwor
<BlessJah> bedziemy jutro kupe kabli zarabiac, jest w sumie okazja zarobic pare dodatkowych
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jakie jeszcze kable sie moga przydac?
<modinfo> czesc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-15
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> pora by pewnie się zdrzemnąć było
<BlessJah> ładne splity latają widzę
<BlessJah> nie powtarzajcie mojego błędu i nie zaczynajcie upgrejdu ubuntu o 2 w nocy
<BlessJah> 2h i jakieś 20% na pasku, ale sądzę że jestem w okolicach półmetka
<avalan> BlessJah: ja popełniłem błąd i zainstalowałem win8
<lisu> avalan: to nie błąd, ... to po prostu sprawdzenie rzeczy, którą później możesz doradzic, bądź odradzić ;]
<avalan>  
<dj_oko> win8 jest rewelacyjne... tak długo, jak nie włącza się metro ;)
<avalan>  
<avalan> :>
<avalan> nie jest
<lisu> dj_oko: oj rewelacyjne... czy ja wiem, najbardziej spodobało mi się w tym windowsie "zawieszanie" aplikacji które są zminimalizowane... nie pobierają zasobów (teoretycznie - w sensie w menadżeże nie widać, aby pobierały)
<avalan> popsuli acpi i nie da się już łatwo nadpisywać tablicy DSDT
<dj_oko> lisu: to jest funkcja metro only
<avalan> a preload freedosa mi nie podchodzi
<lisu> tak, tylko dla appsów metro... a szkoda
<dj_oko> w sumie dobra, bo te programy mają funkcjonalność aplikacji na stare smartfony, a tam właśnie tak się zachowywały
<dj_oko> cóż, inaczej być nie może ;)
<dj_oko> trzeba by było przepisywać programy jako usługi ;)
<avalan>  
<avalan> eh
<avalan> durne kitty
<dj_oko> próbowałem polubić metro
<dj_oko> dałem mu kilka szans
<dj_oko> ale nie, no nie da się :D
<dj_oko> to jak Gnome 3 bez docka
<lisu> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G79-Mb0UdVo&feature=g-vrec
<avalan> dj_oko: to jak gnome3 ;f
<avalan> dosłownie takie same odczucia mam
<dj_oko> lubię gnome3, ale muszę mieć docka
<dj_oko> a, no i wersję 3.6
<avalan> 'trzeba używać myszki? wtf?'
<lisu> oj tam ... g3 jest bardziej używalne niż metro
<lisu> ...imho
<dj_oko> to oczywiste :D
<avalan> gnome ma jedną przewagę
<avalan> jego aplikacje nie wyglądają jak zapisany kolorowy kartonik
 * lisu hides - bo korzysta z g 2.30.2 ;]
<avalan> bo tak wyglądają i taką funkcjonalność mają appsy win8 ;f
<avalan> tzn metro
<lisu> avalan: czy to nie ten karton czasem co hanke ubił?
<avalan> dunno
<avalan> to by się zgadzało
<BlessJah> lisu: taki trochę odwrót od multitaskingu, albo kreatywne podejście do kwestii wizualizacji utylizacji zasobów
<BlessJah> teraz upgrejd libqt :/
<avalan> tzn jest pare fajnych rzeczy które zobaczyłbym ukradzione w win8
<lisu> ;] moim zdaniem nie po to jest pare milionów pixeli na ekranie, aby 50% ekranu durne kwadraty zajmowały
<dj_oko> najbardziej mnie rozwala przeglądarka PDFów
<avalan> jak w końcu montowanie iso jako dysków czy możliwość pauzy kopiowania ;f
<lisu> to... po chorobe mi takie duze ekrany
<dj_oko> bo 8 oczywiście otwiera PDFy, ale tylko w metro
<dj_oko> więc i tak musiałem instalować przekłętego readera
<BlessJah> avalan: o, win8 umie iso montowac?
<avalan> nom
<lisu> dj_oko: nie tylko readerem tez mozesz
<BlessJah> nie boja sie juz piratów?
<avalan> dunno
<avalan> ale fajnie, klikasz i działa ;3
<dj_oko> lisu: nie da się otworzyć PDFa w 8 na desktopie
<lisu> chyba ze sie myle, bo uzywalem przez pare miechów win8 dev prev
<lisu> dj_oko: jak to? w dev prev spokojnie instalowałem
<dj_oko> lisu: co instalowałeś?
<lisu> sumatre, czy tam tego ciężkiego adobe'a
<dj_oko> haha :D
<dj_oko> no dobrze
<dj_oko> to oczywiste, że se zainstaluję program
<BlessJah> viewer od adobe???
<dj_oko> ale 8 ma natywny czytnik PDFów
<dj_oko> tylko jest on metro only
<lisu> dj_oko: chyba od wersji customer prev, bo develka nie miała
<dj_oko> co jest idiotyczne
<lisu> jak bedzie taki dziurawy jak adobe to fajnie się zapowiada ;]
<BlessJah> adobre to po prostu kombajn'
<avalan> ale nie umiera przy skomplikowanych pdfach
<avalan> z rysunkami technicznymi ;f
<lisu> BlessJah: nom, fakt, 89% ludzi jeździ kombajnem po 2 browary do sklepu... ;] a co... bo wszyscy jeżdzą kombajnem do sklepu po 2 browary ;]
<BlessJah> widocznie stara sie robic rzeczy ktorych czytnik robic nie powinien
<BlessJah> ja gdziekolwiek jestem instaluje foxit readera
<dj_oko> foxit wywala się przy chorych PDFach
<dj_oko> z formularzami
<dj_oko> albo przy plikach typu 139MB
<BlessJah> nigdy nie mialem w takim razie formularza
<BlessJah> a jesli dostales pdf rozmiaru 139 mega, to ktos popelnil gruby blad po drodze
<lisu> BlessJah: nom, foxit, sumatra portable - > zdrowe podejscie, ale adobie nie jest taki zły... gdy dostajesz adobe acrobat ze skanerem ;]
<dj_oko> BlessJah: a nieprawda :)
<BlessJah> dj_oko: co mialby zawierac taki pdf i ile miec stron?
<dj_oko> tony grafiki wektorowej
<dj_oko> podręcznik do anatomii
<BlessJah> nie ma lepszych formatów do wysyłania wektorów?
<BlessJah> skad podręcznika do anatomii czy wektorową anatomię?
<dj_oko> heh
<avalan> albo tysunek techniczny do turbiny parowej ;f
<dj_oko> oczywiście, najlepszym formatem jest svgz
<dj_oko> opublikuj coś studentom w svgz i każ im z tego korzystać jak z podręcznika
<avalan> którego nic sensownego poza przeglądarką nie otwiera ;f
<dj_oko> good luck ;)
<lisu> student nie jest durny... tylko głupi... nauczy się ;]
<BlessJah> zależy jacy studenci
<dj_oko> medycyny
<dj_oko> pragmatyzm wymusza użycie PDF
<lisu> a to im lepiej wydrukuj ;]
<BlessJah> niech kupią bochenka
<dj_oko> ależ mają bochenka, ale potrzebują tego PDFa
<dj_oko> polityka "pdf się nie nadaje, wracamy do wydruku", to nie jest rozwiązanie ;)
<lisu> dj_oko: joke no ludzie... co za czasy ;]
<BlessJah> po paru znajomych odniosłem wrażenie, że medycyna jest atechnicznie uzdolniona, bazują na pożółkłych nierzadko księgach i ręcznych notatkach
<dj_oko> lisu: to akurat nie było do ciebie
<lisu> ale na powaznie to nie widze nic ciekawszego niz pdf do takich rzeczy
<dj_oko> BlessJah: to nierzadko prawda - wszak to kierunek, który musi coś *kserować* (w życiu na studiach ksero nie użyłem), ale nie zawsze
<lisu> dj_oko: ksera nigdy nie zepsułeś? to jaki z ciebie student ;] ;)
<BlessJah> podobnie jak prawnicy, ci to targają z bibliotek hektary książek, potem kserują, kserują też odręczne notatki, a jak ktoś już ma na sali laptopa to do fejsa albo joemonstera
<dj_oko> ludzie tylko do tego potrzebują laptopów
<lisu> ... a później syn sąsiada im podpowie, ze jest cos takiego jak lex/legalis ;]
<dj_oko> seriale w streamingu, facebook, joemonster
<dj_oko> dlatego powstało Windows 8
<lisu> tfu, nie bluźnij
<dj_oko> które nic nie umie
<dj_oko> ludzie potrzebuję Windows 98
<BlessJah> dj_oko: na ~250 studentów z czego 200 jest na sali laptopa ma 5 do 10 osób, z czego co czwarta notuje
<dj_oko> *potrzebują
<dj_oko> nikt nie używa niczego ponad funkcjonalność 98SE
<dj_oko> biblioteki? winfs? wmp? ie? global search?
<dj_oko> po co?
<dj_oko> jest PULPIT
<BlessJah> dj_oko: jak ja zabieram swojego lapka, to nawet może co trzeci notuje
<lisu> dj_oko: pokusiłbym się o stwierdzenie, ze win 3.11 for workgroups ... by wystarczyl ;]
<dj_oko> wystarczy im chrome/firefox i możliwość zmiany tapety ;)
<dj_oko> lisu: USB + taskbar jeszcze potrzebny
<dj_oko> więc nie
<dj_oko> 98SE
<lisu> a no tak... usb.,... ech... ale win 98 też nie za bardzo, bo potrzebuje sterowników do większości pendrajwów ;]
<BlessJah> co zabawniejsze, naprawde by im sama przegladarka wystarczyla, no i internet do google doca
<dj_oko> od ponad 10 lat ludziom de facto nie jest potrzebne nowe oprogramowanie :D
<dj_oko> to jest... problem dla producentów :D
<dj_oko> toteż dzieją się straszne rzeczy
<dj_oko> i dziwne wynalazki
<BlessJah> dj_oko: no chwila, soft mozna przeniesc w chmure
<BlessJah> vide google doc
<lisu> google docs ssie, nie jest dopracowane, chociaz dzielenie sie i praca zespołowa nad durnym plikiem tekstowym mogła by być lepsza
<BlessJah> to calkowicie nowy soft realizujacy stare zadanie
<dj_oko> pani basia/koleżanka ze studiów/moja współlokatorka wymagają Microsoft Office 2003
<BlessJah> lisu: sprawdza sie przed i po kolosach
<lisu> ...a co one dokumenty doc są?
<dj_oko> google docs nie wystarczy
<lisu> latex ;] D:
<BlessJah> lisu: do czegos go musisz i tak skompilowac
<dj_oko> bo potrzebują otworzyć .DOC od koleżanki albo ściągnąć ppt z maila roku ze wspólnym hasłem(bo grupy dyskusyjne to rocket science)
<BlessJah> chyba ze chcesz ewangelizowac
<lisu> ;< fakt... ale jest normalnie swietny, word moze mu buty pastowac ;]
<BlessJah> dj_oko: heh, jakis idiota zalozyl takiego maila
<BlessJah> dj_oko: na informatyce...
<dj_oko> lisu: używam latexa, jest rewelacyjny, ale nie narzekaj na worda
<dj_oko> BlessJah: my nie mamy maila roku
<dj_oko> bez jaj
<dj_oko> ale ASP
<dj_oko> pedagogika
<dj_oko> i inne socjologie
<dj_oko> 80% feminizacja
<BlessJah> na szczescie to byla tylko grupa z aspektow prawnych
<dj_oko> mają tylko takie rozwiązania
<lisu> mother of god! 1 hasło dla całego roku x] hehehe, tylko wipe'a zrobic, paszkwila wysłać... ech bezduszność ;]
<dj_oko> na jakimś pierwszym wykłądzie wyszła jakaś lala(na pierwszym roku) i podała "adres i hasło maila roku na was"
<dj_oko> została wyśmiana i nie wieedziała, dlaczego :D
<dj_oko> lisu: moim hobby było pobierać wszystkie maile outllokiem i ustawiać język afgański, jak miałem kontakt z takim potworem
<BlessJah> tez mnie kusilo zeby pop3 machnac
<BlessJah> i wyscig, kto pierwszy ja czy oni
<dj_oko> generalnie, usiłuję pokazać, że ludziom nie potrzeba nowego softu
<lisu> ;]
<dj_oko> mimo, że wiele rozwiązań jest oczywiście rewelacyjnych, nowoczesnych i przyspieszających pracę
<dj_oko> ale ja widzę skalę uzycia
<lisu> dj_oko: tylko musku im potsza ;)
<dj_oko> panie asp i socjologii(oraz baaardzo wiele innych studentek/osób in general) nie potrzebują niczego ponad 98SE
<lisu> oni komórki w 10% nie potrafią użyć ... a co dopiero takiego skomplikowanego jak komputer
<BlessJah> facebook to tez soft
<dj_oko> a papierowy samolot to też samolot
<BlessJah> nowy soft jest potrzebny, pod warunkiem ze rozwiazuje problem
<lisu> też, ale gdzieś widziałem: "jakiego systemu operacyjnego uzywasz?" odpowiedz: "facebook"
<BlessJah> przy czym problem nie musi istniec w momencie powstania softu
<lisu> BlessJah: problem zawsze jest pomiędzy ekranem a klawiaturą
<dj_oko> ależ nowy soft JEST potrzebny
<dj_oko> ale swój target dalej ma soft stary :D
<BlessJah> chyba oleje ten upgrade i pojde spac
<dj_oko> dla psiapsiół oglądających seriale w 280p via streaming flashowy przerywany reklamami, przy użyciu Firefoksa 3.6 na zatrojanowanym laptopie z Vistą
<BlessJah> z cicha nadzieja ze do rana sie skonczy
<lisu> dj_oko: nie klnij, wypowiedzenie "VISTA" tutaj to jak krzyknięcie "kurwa" w kosciele podczas mszy .... 00
<lisu> chociaz ja miałem 1 dobrą przygodę z vistą, dało się ją usunąć ... x]
<dj_oko> lubię vistę
<BlessJah> lisu: język
<dj_oko> tylko po co mam jej używać jak mam 7 ;)
<lisu> BlessJah: wiem wiem, ale dzieci już spią ;]
<lisu> BlessJah: poprawka... jeszcze spią ;]
<BlessJah> no tak
<lisu> faktycznie pasowało by cos zagrzac łóżko
<BlessJah> wsadź termofor
<lisu> ... w termoforze lód... w piecy wygasło, - 3 na dworze... hmm
<lisu> ... 52stC na procku.... ;] :D
<lisu> wole tutaj, bo cieplej ;)
 * dj_oko też dogrzewa komputerem
<lisu> 04:43:31 up 6 days, i ciągle zimnawo ;]
<BlessJah> ok, idę spać
<dj_oko> ja już chba oleję spanie na dziś
<dj_oko> jakoś się późno zrobiło
<BlessJah> dj_oko: olałem przedwczoraj i byłem bliski olania wczoraj
<dj_oko> olałem już dziś obiad
 * BlessJah dzisiaj zjadł pierwszy prawdziwie studencki obiad
<dj_oko> strasznie olewczy dzień
<dj_oko> koniec sesji wszakże :D
<lisu> tez walne w łóżko, no ile mozna nie spac... doba ma tylko 24 ... podobno, czasem mysle ze jednak wiecej
<BlessJah> pierwsza zupka chińska
<dj_oko> o, w sumie nigdy nie jadłem zupki chińskiej
<lisu> narta
<BlessJah> dj_oko: niewiele straciles
<dj_oko> heh
 * lisu is going to suspend mode
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak to powinno smakowac wiec ciezko mi ocenic jak smakowalo
<dj_oko> z produktów toksycznych wolę jednak mcdonalda
<BlessJah> dj_oko: idę w ślady lisu
<dj_oko> jako, że absolutnie nie dbam o zdrowie i stosuję Zasady Chorego Żywienia
<dj_oko> branoc
<BlessJah> trzymaj sie
<gjm> Tak.
<Mongolski> hej
<CookieM> cześć
<BlessJah> o, jakiś nowy system renderowania czcionek?
<BlessJah> czy inna czcionka w 12.10
<bastetmilo> Znaczy inna niż Ubuntu?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie rozpoznaję czcionek, widzę jedynie że się różnią
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> /dev/sdb8 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<grektablet> Czesc wie kros moze jak w tablecie nexus android zmienic dzialanie klawiatury, chodzi o kasowanie znakow, jak natrafi na kropke kasuje caly cia a nie tylko jeden znak za nic nie moge tego znalesc
<grektablet> Np. Majac dlugiadres.pl kasuje znak pl i znika caly dlugi adres
<grektablet> Wczoraj ktos muwil tu ze mna ze tez robi cos na nexusie
<gjm> #android
<gjm> I pisz po polsku.
<Carnophage> grektablet, moze po prostu zanim zaczniesz kasowac zwroc uwage czy przypadkiem caly adres nie jest zaznaczony
<grektablet> Nie jest
<bastetmilo> grektablet: nie ten kanał
<grektablet> Nie wchodzi mi na #android,
<bastetmilo> grektablet: gdzie Ci tak kasuje całe adresy? Bo u mnie działa tak jak trzeba.
<gjm> 12:01 -!- Irssi: Join to #android was synced in 1 secs
<gjm> Wololo.
<gjm> Inny internet?
<CookieM> #android-pl
<CookieM> na IRCnecie (krakow(poznan).irc.pl) jest kanał #android.pl
<gjm> Ale ziomalski zapis.
<CookieM> gjm masz jakieś kompleksy? nie martw się, każdy je ma, z wyjątkiem absolwentów uczelni technicznych
<grektablet> Bastemilo: hm w stronach acha w ff tylko
<grektablet> Firefox ok poszukam moze on ma cos w ustawieniach
<bastetmilo> grektablet: Firefox? No jest strasznie niedorobiony
<gjm> CookieM: Całą masę.
<gjm> Panie oczywisty.
<CookieM> to raczej dla ciebie jest wszystko oczywiste; oczywiście rozumiem twoją aluzję: uważasz mnie impertynenckiego głupka
<CookieM> *za
<gjm> Skoro tak uważasz (;
<CookieM> tak, zdaję sobie sprawę ze swojej głupoty; prawdziwym głupcem jest ten, kto jej już nie zauważa
<gjm> Nie chce mi się tego komentować, pis joł.
<CookieM> to, że zaczynasz każdą wypowiedź z wielkiej litery i kończysz kropką nie znaczy, że masz coś ciekawego do powiedzenia
<grektablet> Szkoda goggle juz mi troche bokami wychodzi :-)
<CookieM> pewnie nawet tego nie kontrolujesz (robi to za ciebie program)
<gjm> Znajdź mi takie coś do irssi to postawie Ci piwo.
<gjm> Tzn. skrypt który zacznie zdanie z wielkiej litery to sobie mogę sam w perlu naskrobać, ale co ze zwrotami grzecznościowymi, nazwami własnymi itd.?
<Quintasan_> ożesz w mordę
<grektablet> A ustawiakes moze jakim menager hasel ? Znalazlem jakis keepass zainslalowwlo sie ale nie moge zainstalowac pluginu do przegladarki mobilnej
<gjm> Quintasan: Hm?
<CookieM> uu, do irssi to mi daleko:) konsoli się boję jak diabeł nieświęconej wody; wszystko okienka i obrazki, panie
<Quintasan> gjm: właśnie mam moment z serii "%#@ jakim prawem to działa"
<Quintasan> UPC mi w nowym mieszkaniu neta montowało
<Quintasan> mam router CISCO podłączony do routera(sic) netgeara
<gjm> CookieM: No więc przestań mi cokolwiek imputować i zajmij się czym produktywnym.
<Quintasan> i wszystkie komputery są podłączone do tego routera z netgeara
<Quintasan> dostają adresy z puli 10.0.0.*
<Quintasan> a router cisco ma adres 192.168.1.1
<Quintasan> i do niego mogę się połączyć jakimś sposobe
<Quintasan> mimo że fizycznie jestem podłączony do netgeara (10.0.0.*)
<gjm> Jakaś fajna translacja czy coś.
<gjm> Albo nie wiem.
<CookieM> gjm nie spinaj się tak, przypominasz hejtera z czatu wp czy innego onetu
<Quintasan> najlepsze jest to, że ta skrzynka cisco według każdego manuala
<Quintasan> powinna mieć wifi
<gjm> 1. Nie wiem, nie zaglądam 2. Nie pisz do mnie
<Quintasan> ba, samo upc opatrzyło router naklejką z SSID sieci
<Quintasan> a w opcjach routera NIE ma nic o WiFi
<Quintasan> I teraz muszę mieć dwa pudła
<Quintasan> i dodatkowo za cholerę nie wiem jak mam przekierować port żeby działało
<gjm> A ma antenkę/miejsce na antenkę?
<Quintasan> nie bardzo
<Quintasan> 4 rj-45
<Quintasan> 2 gniazda telefoniczne
<Quintasan> i port usb
<Quintasan> i kabel od internetów
<gjm> To jak to tak?
<gjm> Nakleili żeby ładnie wyglądało?
<Quintasan> http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&ved=0CE4QFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.melita.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2010%2F09%2FConfiguring-Docsis-3-WIFI-Modems_CISCO.pdf&ei=Ll7MUKz2M8a3hQfbjIH4BA&usg=AFQjCNFWyPBdUm8Vsh_2KCN-NZcLzJEN8A&sig2=w5iAJjr-FYIuw4vdy434xg&bvm=bv.1355325884,d.ZG4
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d395kls> (at www.google.pl)
<Quintasan> ta sama zakładka u mnie
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/15/plasma-desktopkq2691.png
<Quintasan> :DDD
<gjm> To masz jakiś okrojony model IMO.
<Quintasan> wszystko innej jest na swoim miejscu
<BlessJah> Quintasan: masz router cisco?
<Quintasan> Cisco EPC3925
<Quintasan> tak się toto nazywa
<BlessJah> Quintasan: potrzebujemy kogos kto by nam cisco zresetowal 2950
<Quintasan> ja sam nie wiem co mam zrobić u siebie żeby działało
<Quintasan> co dopiero u kogoś
<BlessJah> no to dupa
<BlessJah> gosc mial sie tym zajac ale skrewil, teraz jakiegos headlessa totalnego stawiam zeby chociaz dhcp miec
<gjm> "dupa" to brzydkie słowo :/
<BlessJah> pośladek
<gjm> A nawet dwa.
<gjm> Już lepiej/
<bastetmilo> Pupa.
<jacekowski> Quintasan: no napisz 192.168.1.1 i powinno pojsc chyba ze netgear jakos to filtruje
<Quintasan> jacekowski: no tak, tylko gdzie ja mam to przekierowywać, na cisco czy na netgearze?
<jacekowski> co przekierowywac
<Quintasan> port
<jacekowski> na obu
<Quintasan> to jakie mam ip wpisać na cisco?
<jacekowski> z cisco na netgeara i potem z netgeara dalej
<Quintasan> nie mogę wpisać 10.0.0.3 (pudło gdzie mam serwer ssh) na ciscowym bo mi pokazuje że invalid ip address
<Quintasan> na netgearze mam port 22 na 10.0.0.3 bez problemowo
<jacekowski> z cisco na netgeara
<jacekowski> w cisco piszesz 192.168.1.ilestam
<jacekowski> tzn. ip wanowe netgeara
<Quintasan> jacekowski: ok, also, ktoś znalazł że sofcie upc nie ma opcji bridged mode ale można łatwo odblokować dodając klika linijek htmla
<Quintasan> da się przy użyciu tego bridged mode zrobić  tak że cisco się łączy tylko z internetem a netgear robi całe sieciowe mumojumbo pokroju dhcp i porty?
<Quintasan> o
<Quintasan> zadziałało
<Quintasan> jacekowski: dzięki
<jacekowski> DMZ pewnie sie da
<Quintasan> urgh, tam jest opcja dmz domyślnie dostępna
<Quintasan> teraz co to jest dmz a bridged mode
<Quintasan> duh
<Quintasan> ide czytać
<Quintasan> jacekowski: w każdym razie działa, muszę sprawdzić teraz czy mogę po prostu pierzekierować porty od 1 do 49151 na netgeara a potem na netgearze sobie poszczegolne przekierowywac
<Xanthia> Dzień dobry :)
<Xanthia> mam pytanko :P
<gjm> To super.
<Xanthia> no nie wiem :P
<Xanthia> otóż mam unity z compizem i wydajność jest lekko pół śmieszna, natomiast KDE z efektami działa idealnie, jestem już przyzwyczajona do Unity, co zrobić, żeby poprawić wydajność Compiza? :)
<gjm> Sterowniki otwarte czy od producenta?
<Xanthia> od producenta, karta AMD HD 3000 (windows z Areo też działa idealnie)
<gjm> Możesz wyłączyć VSync.
<gjm> Powinno pomóc, przynajmniej trochę.
<Xanthia> właśnie, jak się dobrać do ustawień compiza
<Xanthia> kiedyś była compiz icon
<Xanthia> a teraz ... :/
<gjm> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Xanthia> o dziękuję, już instaluje :)
<Xanthia> a jak go wywołać?
<Xanthia> bo pisze że jest, a jak wpisuję nazwę pełną to nie ma
<trelele> Cześć, jak sprawdzić pojemność karty graficznej?
<trelele> *tzn pamieć
<gjm> Xanthia: ccsm w terminalu chyba.
<Xanthia> gjm: już sprawdzam :)
<gjm> trelele: lspci
<Xanthia> gjm: działa :)
<gjm> trelele: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-find-linux-vga-video-card-ram/
<Xanthia> gjm: Jeszcze raz dziękuję :)
<gjm> Spoko (;
<Xanthia> Lecę robić obiad :P papa :0
<Xanthia> :)
<Mongolski> hej
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<qermit> p/
<sorbiq> witam
<sorbiq> wszystkihc
<sorbiq> *wszystkich
<lisu> sorbiq: nie pisz pod wpływem
<lisu> ;)
<sorbiq> hehe
<sorbiq> żebyś posłuchał jak mówię :P
<bastetmilo> Piłeś? Nie pisz!
<bastetmilo> ;>
<avalan> bastetmilo: żebyś Ty się tak trzymała tych zasad ;3
<Dreadlish> pojazdeł 100%
<bastetmilo> avalan: tia... ;) pewnie powinnam
<bastetmilo> czym można zrzucić płyte do mp3/ogg na Ubuntu? Kiedyś był taki bardzo przyjemny program i bardzo prosty, tylko za cholere nie moge sobie przypomnieć jak sie nazywał
<Stirlitz> soundconverter może
<bastetmilo> ok, patrzę
<Enlik> Sound Juicer kiedyś był, chyba od tego
<bastetmilo> Tak, własnie
<bastetmilo> Sound Juicer, testuje, ale wygląda że to to :)
 * bastetmilo zgrywa Donatan Równonoc - mega płyta
<Enlik> Enlik vs Stirlitz: 1:0
<avalan> soundconverter nie zasysał śmieci z gnome
<avalan> swojego czasu
<avalan> na ubuntu to i tak nie ma znaczenia w sumie, chyba że kubuntu
<Mongolski> hej
<bars0> witam wszystkich
<bastetmilo> siema
<bastetmilo> !
<bars0> pytanko: zamierzam kupić kartę do wifi PCI w N-ce, polecacie coś?
<bars0> wymaganie to oczywiście dobre wsparcie w Linuksie:)
#ubuntu-pl 2012-12-16
<BlessJah> Quintasan: byłeś na RA i BITcie?
<BlessJah> pora do wyrka
<bastetmilo> pora na kawe
<BlessJah> wczoraj jakąś śmieszną kawę piłem
<BlessJah> ze starbucksa
<bastetmilo> loffciam sojowe latte ze starbunia
<BlessJah> nawet nawet, ale głównie za sprawą karmelu i masy mleka
<bastetmilo> karmelowe makiato?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: było za darmo, nie pytałem
<bastetmilo> uhum
 * bastetmilo idze szukac kawy
<gjm> \o
<StarryNight> pora na wode
<bastetmilo> nie ma kawy :( restauracja czynna od 12.00 dopiero. bu.
<StarryNight> idz do starbucks
<bastetmilo> w Krotoszycach nie ma starbunia :(
<StarryNight> a zabomnialem krotoszyce sa wioska ;)
<StarryNight> zapomnialem
<oskar> Witam. Mam problem z konfiguracją lirc. Otóż wszystko jest niby dobrze skonfigurowane, przyciski na pilocie skonfigurowane przez irrecord, jednak po wpisanu irw nic sie nie pojawia pomimo naciskania przycisków na pilocie
<qermit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LIRC
<oskar> Mam juz to zainstalowane i skonfigurowane, po wpisanu mode2 -d /dev/lirc0 pojawiają się liczby
<oskar> plik lirc.conf również jest zapełniony kodami przycisków, więc wszystko jest prawie dobrze
<Stirlitz> Kto ma jakieś dobre proxy w hameryce? mogę sie dołożyć do kosztów.
<Szpinak_biurwy> A co chcesz czynić?
<Stirlitz> Pandory słuchać.
<Szpinak_biurwy> Regularnie skanuje open-proxy...
<Stirlitz> aaa tam
<Szpinak_biurwy> Aa...To się raczej nie nada. Proponuje ogarnąć jakiś low-end-box VPS
<Szpinak_biurwy> http://www.lowendbox.com/ Squida postawisz i będzie za 10zł/msc. Szukasz czegoś taniej?
<Stirlitz> Nie musi byc taniej, ale jakoś mi sie nie chce.
<Szpinak_biurwy> W zasadzie proxy możesz mieć przez ssh host -D 8080
<Szpinak_biurwy> Odpada Ci konfiguracja, bo jak nic na tym nie stoi, oprócz sshd...Łatwiej niż dogadywać się, użerać się z osobą prywatną.
<Szpinak_biurwy> Stirlitz: Jedynie co to wypadałoby zablokować logowanie bez klucza, na konto roota i zmienić port ssh. Chcesz to Ci to ustawię, chociaż to jest i tak opcjonalne.
<szymo1500> witam mam pytanie dotyczące powłoki graficznej, która się nie ładuje podczas uruchamiania
<szymo1500> jaka może być tego przyczyna??
<szymo1500> dodam iż instalowałem kde
<szymo1500> na unity
<Szpinak_biurwy> Nie ładuje się żadna?
<szymo1500> jest menu wyboru użytkownika to nie mogę wybrać żadnej, a jak się ma ładować "którykolwiek", to tylko widać tapete
<Cyr4x> Powiedzcie mi czy obrazy z partimage z jednego dysku możma bez problemu odtworzyć na innym dysku przy założeniu, że będzie tej samej pojemności i tak samo spartycjonowany?
<Stirlitz> Cyr4x, jak robiłeś z całego dysku to musi byc taki sam albo wiekszy, partycji nie musisz tworzyć bo sa zapisane w obrazie.
<Stirlitz> Przynajmniej jak kiedys uzywałem partimage to tak było.
<Cyr4x> no będzie taki sam chce 120 GB tależowe zmienić na SSD o takiej samej pojemności więc powinno być ok
<Cyr4x> -
<Stirlitz> Cyr4x, ale to bez sensu, weź gzipnij sobie dane nowy dysk podziel jak chcesz i odtwórz z archiwum, potem tylo chroot i grub-install na nowym dysku
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-09
<jacekowski> 1st
<BlessJah> sigh
<m477> high
<BlessJah> :)
<BlessJah> pora zwlec rzyć z łóżka i ruszać na uczelnię :/
<m477> jak to dobrze byc na dziekance
<bjfs> ta, albo miec urlop w pracy na pisanie pracy ;s
<BlessJah> nie chce mi sie, te zajęcia nie mają sensu
<jacekowski> https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0/dashboard
<jacekowski> 60,833 miles traveled - kto da wiecej?
<gjm> 60,834
<gjm> Co wygrałem?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-10
<whoops> hi
<m477_> łołooo
<Voldenet> nie spać o 4:31
<Voldenet> życie Ci niemiłe? :D
<m477_> Voldenet: nie
<m477_> co tam?
<m477_> :/
<Voldenet> ach, tak zerkam co jakiś czas na irca :)
<Voldenet> i nic ciekawego się nie dzieje
<m477_> nom
<m477_> wszyscy maja to gdzies ze moze ktos tu siedziec
<Voldenet> dzień jak codzień :)
<Voldenet> s/codzień/co dzień/
<m477_> dziwne ze mi sie spac chce, przeciez nie dawno szuralem
<m477_> ze juz nie powiem o jedzeniu
<Voldenet> ja tam już wstałem, nie ma to jak wstać do pracy bardzo nad ranem
<Voldenet> ;)
<m477_> no ja cala noc klepie sprawozdania zalegle
<Voldenet> ach te szalone studenty ;)
<m477_> no wlasnie jestem na urlopie
<m477_> ale sie semestr pomalu konczy to sie obudzilem ze nie mam zaliczonych labek ;)
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> ja szukam rozsadnego opisu programowania dynamicznego dla tsp :/
<Guest14762> m477_ ty cpunie ty
<Biszkopcik> cześć
<m477_> Guest14762: ;/
<gjm> Kto to jest?
<m477_> kto
<gjm> 07:29    Guest14762 │ m477_ ty cpunie ty
<m477_> pewnie jakis random bot przestrumieniowa losowa sekwencje znakow
<Wizard> ;)
<gjm> Cześć, czarodzieju.
<Wizard> Цзесц
<Wizard> uh, cześć, gjm.
<Wizard> gjm: Na Archa mówicie Arcz czy Arch?
<gjm> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arch_Linux#Wymowa_nazwy
<gjm> Ale ja mówię fonetycznie.
<Wizard> Czyli Arcz?
<Wizard> Czy tak, jak po polsku?
<gjm> Po polsku.
<Wizard> No.
<Wizard> Właściwie, to nigdy nie słyszałem, żeby ktoś mówił "Arcz" :P
<Wizard> No nic, dzięki za zaspokojenie ciekawości.
<gjm> To chyba i tak mniej przypałowe niż "żętu".
<Wizard> A mówią tak?
<Wizard> To ciekawe, jak wymawiają "Mageia"
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> shpaq: Jak wymawiasz?
<Wizard> shpaq na pewno jakoś hipstersko.
<Wizard> On jest taki alternatywny ;)
<shpaq> gjm: Wizard ??
<shpaq> damn
<shpaq> s/\?\?/?\?\?/
<Lakii> [;
<Wizard> A ten się ino cieszy,
<TheNumb> madżeja
<Wizard> No właśnie nie. Gdyż to po grecku.
<TheNumb> to jak się to wymawia?
<gjm> &^R%E$#@W$E^
<TheNumb> ok
<Wizard> μαγεία
<gjm> To ja już wolę po mojemu.
<Wizard> No mniej więcej jak po polsku.
<gjm> "ma geja"
<Wizard> No.
<Wizard> Nie wiem, czy ta kreseczka nad i to nie jest akcent, ale greka jest mi obca ;)
<Wizard> Mniej więcej wiem jak to czytać i tyle.
<TheNumb>  How does one pronounce Mageia?
<TheNumb> There is no official pronunciation, you can use whichever one you like.
<TheNumb> https://wiki.mageia.org/en/FAQ#How_does_one_pronounce_Mageia.3F
<TheNumb> :P
 * TheNumb będzie mówił mageja
<Wizard> O tak. Czyli miałem rację.
<TheNumb> Wizard: wygrałeś poloneza
<Wizard> Zbankrutuję :(
<TheNumb> E tam, w zimie pali tylko 17l/100km :<
<jacekn> TheNumb: chyba gazu ;)
<TheNumb> jacekn: no a co innego?
<TheNumb> :D
<gjm> wungla
<TheNumb> Nie widziałem dawno poldka który nie był na gazie.
<gjm> Wizard: http://www.polmoslancut.com.pl/nowa/i_produkty/polonez.gif
<gjm> masz jeszcze 3
<gjm> Nie widziałem dawno kierowcy poldka który by nie był na gazie.
<Wizard> Też coś w tym jest.
<Wizard> Jak rano widziałem zaparkowanego poloneza z facecikiem w środku, to odruchowo się skuliłem.
<TheNumb> Wizard: akurat wyrzucał butelkę przez okno?
<Wizard> Nie wyrzucał.
<Wizard> Kopcił peta ;D
<TheNumb> Miło
<Wizard> Bo tam przychodnia jest.
<Wizard> Z resztą, gdzie ich nie ma?
<gjm> To już nie można kopcić peta w Polonezie?
<TheNumb> gjm: nie
<gjm> :/
<Wizard> Cóż.
<Wizard> Już sam nie wiem, co gorsze, dziadunio w starym poldku, czy dres w starym bmw.
<Wizard> Albo Litwin w starym Magnumie :/
<gjm> Kobieta w czymkolwiek.
<Wizard> O też.
<Wizard> Nie lubię też naganiacza w octavii.
<mati75> ostatnio widziałem jak blondi w lagunie zablokowała 3 pasy
<mati75> bo chciała zawrócić
<Wizard> :D
<TheNumb> mati75: ej no, zdarza się ;<
<TheNumb> :D
<Wizard> Zawrócić i jechać pod prąd?
<TheNumb> Wizard: tak.
<TheNumb> Może ze wsi była. Pierwszy raz w mieście.
<mati75> z miasta
<gjm> fcuk teh police
<mati75> ale tam tak wszyscy jeżdzą
<Wizard> Dejta spokój.
<Wizard> U nas w kraju im większe miasto tym większa wiocha na ulicy.
<mati75> kierunek a po co
<mati75> jazda na zamek błyskawiczny
<mati75> zapomnij
<Wizard> Czerwone światło? Krótko się świeci!
<Wizard> Nie zdążę zahamować Ciul, że jadę 120 na 50 ;)
<Wizard> I tak dalej.
<Wizard> Ludzie na przejściu? Jakim przejściu?
<mati75> zostawiam więcej miejsca bo jest ślisko i żeby temu z przodu w dupę nie wjechać
<mati75> zawsze się jakiś kretyn trafi co się będzie pchał
<mati75> najlepsi są w starych golfach
<mati75> miszczowie prostych
<Wizard> Dokładnie.
<Wizard> Tak z ciekawości, po jakiej to wiejskopolii przemieszczasz się karocą?
<mati75> raz jednego zdziwiłem
<mati75> GTI
<mati75> Gaz tutaj idzie
<Wizard> :D
<mati75> 120 na 90 miałem
<mati75> i będzie wyprzedzał
<mati75> aż się dziwił
<mati75> od 0 do 200 mam krócej niż on do 100
<Wizard> :)
<gjm> Musiałeś szybko pedałować.
<Wizard> Cóż to za rydwan taki zwinny?
<mati75> gjm: ja jestem debilem co robi po 40 tys w rok
<mati75> Wizard: M5
<Wizard> O, to ty jesteś taki mój ulubiony Warszawiak w mocnej furze.
<mati75> do słoikowego zabłębia to ja mam 500 km
<mati75> zagłębia*
<Wizard> Czekej, to będzie za granicą.
<gjm> :D
<Wizard> Albo jakiś Rzeszów.
<gjm> Bingo.
<Wizard> Ale to by 500 było?
<Wizard> Taki duży jest nasz pikny kraj?
<mati75> Wizard: 460 jest
<mati75> zresztą ja bym takie samochodu w życiu nie kupił
<Wizard> O, dali z pracy.
<Wizard> Jeszcze lepiej
<gjm> Google mówi: od 293 do 365
<Wizard> gjm: Może w linii prostej ;D
<mati75> tak do końca grudnia
<mati75> i nigdy więcej
<gjm> Nie no, "autobahnami".
<gjm> he he
<Wizard> Czym?
<gjm> Żarcik.
<Wizard> Autobana to zaraz dostaniesz ;)
<mati75> gjm: autostrada to się w polu kończy
<gjm> Wizard I Groźny
<Wizard> II Szalony
<Wizard> o_0'
<dweller> Wizard W Wizard
<dweller> klasa sama w sobie
<Wizard> Abstrakcyjna klasa.
<gjm> Pokazało mi drogę przez Radom.
<Wizard> Gaz tutaj idzie.
<gjm> Nie jadę.
<Wizard> Kurde, moje rodzinne miasto mylą z Radomiem, bo się podobnie nazywa.
<Wizard> Wstyd na całą wieś :|
<gjm> Jak można coś pomylić z Radomiem? o_o
<Wizard> No jak się podobnie nazywa i nic nie znaczy, to może można. Taka ujma..
<Wizard> A Radom taki znany przecież.
<TheNumb> Wizard: jesteś z Randomia?
<Wizard> Nie.
<gjm> Z Sosnowca.
 * gjm hides
<Wizard> No.
<Wizard> Z Zagłymbio.
<dweller> opcja niemiecka w takim razie
<Wizard> Kurde :/
<Wizard> Co tu takie pustki?
<TheNumb> Przeca tutaj to normalne
<Wizard> Wszyscy przesiedli się na najbardziej zaawansowany system operacyjny świata?
<TheNumb> Wizard: albo zabrali swoje zabawki i poszli gdzie indziej.
<Wizard> E tam.
<Wizard> Nie ma lepszego systemu, niż Ubuntu przecież.
<Wizard> To dokąd mieliby iść?
<gjm> Do domu.
<TheNumb> Do metro.
<jacekn> na gielde kupic poldka na gaz
<Wizard> :|
<denysonique> Jak pryzwrócić tacę systemową (tray) w Ubuntu 13.10?
<CookieM> denysonique: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1841077
<CookieM> ups, Marek postanowił, że tray'a nie będzie http://askubuntu.com/questions/362135/how-to-re-enable-tray-icons-for-applications-in-ubuntu-13-10
<Ven-2> czy ktos wie jak opublikowac font w repozytoriach ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> zrobić paczkę
<Dreadlish> i martwić się, żeby ktoś ją wrzucił w repo.
<Ven-2> Jak?
<Ven-2> Dreadlish, potrafisz?
<Ven-2> Prosze zrób paczkę z tego http://alfabetozdobny.appspot.com/images/Labiryntowy_pl.tgz
<Dreadlish> nie potrafię
<Dreadlish> tzn. potrafię, ale nie jestem developem
<Dreadlish> a grzyb, i tak poszedł
<TheNumb> On chodzi męczy wszystkich.
<TheNumb> Ostatnio był na #gentoo-pl i chciał żeby ktoś to wrzucił do portage.
<Dreadlish> lol.
<Dreadlish> gimmeasec
<Dreadlish> racja, był
<ari-tczew> Ven-2, Dreadlish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Dreadlish> po co dajesz to mi i gościowi którego nie ma?
<gjm> Żebyś się pytał, huncwocie.
<mati75> ari-tczew: on mi dupę też truł
<TheNumb> mati75: na #debian-pl?
<mati75> wysłałem mu wiki
<mati75> na pw
<TheNumb> bosz.
<TheNumb> może to jakiś malware <:
<TheNumb> wykorzystuje buffer overflow w fontconfigu <:
<mati75> czcionka na licencji freeware
<mati75> i weź to zapaczkuj
<mati75> jak w debianie nie ma takiej licencji jak freeware
<BlessJah> .1
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-11
<m477_> ehh
<m477_> nie ma to jak oszamac 2.2g soli kuchennej
<m477_> st
<m477_> zeby nie bylo
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> o/
<m477_> co tak pozno
<denysonique> m477_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vQtICSxosg
<m477_> denysonique: znam
<denysonique> 5:47 AM <m477_> zeby nie bylo
<m477_> ?
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Żeby niczego nie było.
<Wizard> m477_: Co tam, trolu?
<Lakii> heh ;)
<Wizard> Lakii: Jesteś nieśmiały?
<Lakii> jestem czarodziejem
<Wizard> Wiedziałbym.
<m477_> Wizard: czemu trolu
<m477_> dziwnie sie czuje, wczoraj nie spalem 40h, zrobilem sobie drzemke od 21 do 24 i tak znowu sobie siedze
<kklimonda> m477_: spoko, zaczniesz pracować i ci przejdzie ;}
<m477_> kklimonda: poki co robie co moge
<Lakii> i odstawisz biale ;P
<Wizard> Wierzycie mu? :)
<whoops`> tak
<whoops`> wiara czyni cuda
<gjm> co tam, klocky?
<Wizard> Heh.
<Wizard> Naprawili już ten zegarek w Unity?
<bjfs> huh, że niby ryba?
<gjm> :D
<gjm> jaki czujny
<Wizard> Przypadek.
<Wizard> TheNumb: http://lodz.gazeta.pl/lodz/1,35136,15117563,Potracil_piesza__prowadzac_poloneza__Szuka_go_policja.html
<Wizard> To przejscie jest w ogóle super - nieoświetlone, między blokami, piesi z jednej strony wychodzą zza krzaków niemalże ;)
<shu> mam pytanie. jesli chce stworzyc pytanie w skrypcie tak/nie i uzywam komend read if else fi i powiedzmy echo to jak to powinno wygladac
<shu> read tak nie
<shu> if $tak
<shu> echo cos tam
<shu> czy inaczej
<jacekn> shu: read odpowiedz; if [ "$odpowiedz" == "yes" ];then echo yes;fi
<shu> dziekuje
<lisu> dobry
<lisu> `ping
<Belzebub_> lisu: l0st
<jacekn> wyglada na to ze wyjdzie w przyszym roku telefon z Ubuntu Touch: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/ubuntu-touch-signs-first-hardware-partner-will-debut-high-end-phone-2014
<jesttakieslowoub> o rany ileż można czekać
<xdudi> wiadomo coś na temat jego parametrów?
<jacekn> xdudi: nic jeszcze nawet nie wiadomo jaka firma to jest
<xdudi> jacekn: a co wiadomo?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-12
<m477_> st
<whoops`> a r
<whoops`> cze m477_
<m477_> elo
<m477_> bansujemy ;)
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> o 4?
<BlessJah> juz czy jeszcze ^^
<bjfs> nie
<Wizard> Cześć.
<whoops`> siema czrodzieju
<Wizard> Cześć, whoops`.
<whoops`> daj voice
<whoops`> chce sie wyrozniac z tlumu
<gjm> Nie.
<gjm> Kim Ty w ogóle jesteś?
<whoops`> a co ty masz do gadania?
<gjm> Nic.
<whoops`> oho
<whoops`> widze, ze jednak masz
<whoops`> ;]
<gjm> Powiedz mi, czemu jesteś taki głupi?
<whoops`> nie skonczylem szkoly, wpadlem w zle towarzystwo. ponadto przegralem swoje zycie i tak wyszlo ;/
<whoops`> moje zycie polega teraz na trollowaniu
<whoops`> wstaje rano, robie zielona herbate i zaczynam trollowac
<whoops`> jestem w tym ekkspertem
<whoops`> trolluje na roznych sieciach irc
<whoops`> mam swoje ulubione kanaly
<gjm> Super.
<whoops`> ;]
<whoops`> to dasz tego voica?
<jacekn> gjm: e tam super, trollowanie bylo cool w 2012, teraz jest zbyt mainstreamowe ;)
<gjm> 09:40 +         gjm │ Nie.
<BlessJah> j/0
<whoops`> gjm a ty jestes developerem czy kim tu?
<Wizard> On tu pełni odpowiedzialną rolę wykidajły.
<gjm> Tak jest.
<Wizard> o\
<gjm> /o
<whoops`> Wizard rozumiem, ze ty tu rzadzisz?
<whoops`> daj ty mi voice, nie baczac na jego gniew
<whoops`> udowodnij kto tu naprawde rzadzi
<Wizard> Mogę ci dać +q
<whoops`> nie dzieki
<whoops`> boisz sie go? ;/
<gjm> Wizard: na gentoo-pl to samo, też tekst "udowodnij kto tu rządzi", albo "wpuśccie mnie na #gentoo-pl-core"
<gjm> Co to za nołnejm?
<gjm> whoops`: Skąd Ty się wziąłeś?
<whoops`> no wszedlem o prostu
<Wizard> Stylem wypowiedzi zupełnie przypomina DaZa.
<gjm> Wizard:
<whoops`> jako, ze zawsze hejtowalem uzytkownikow ubuntu
<gjm> kurde, omskło mi się
<gjm> Wizard: Kogo Ty porównujesz.
<bjfs> ten dialog pownien sie juz dawno skonczyc; ale widac nie ma nic ciekawszego na kanale obecnie ;p
<Wizard> whoops`: To łamie zasady kanału. Dyskryminować można tylko Archa.
<gjm> u wot m8
<Wizard> :>
<gjm> i OSX
<gjm> Dla równowagi.
<whoops`> arch jest dobry przeciez
<whoops`> taki skompilowany gentoo imo
<gjm> o
<gjm> 10:04 NickServ (NickServ@services.) Registered : Dec 13 21:01:23 2010 (2 years, 52 weeks, 0 days, 12:03:00 ago)
<gjm> jutro rocznica
<whoops`> stawiasz gorzalke?
<gjm> srałke
<whoops`> wkurwiajacy jakis jestes ;/
<gjm> :)
<gjm> Ty też.
<Wizard> whoops`: Nie klnij :(
<whoops2> thx Wizard
<whoops2> dobry z ciebie ziomek
<Wizard> Heh.
<Wizard> Wątpię, czy ziomek.
<Wizard> Wolałbym naprawdę nie :.
<Wizard> :/
<whoops2> skad jestes?
<whoops2> \P
<whoops2> jak z wawy to zapraszam cie na flache
<whoops2> albo i dwie
<gjm> Wizard: ?
<Wizard> No za przeklinanie, to nie ma sensu go banować na długo :)
<gjm> 10:07       whoops` │ wkurwiajacy jakis jestes ;/
<gjm> A może mnie wkurwia?
<Wizard> :D
<whoops2> daj spokoj gjm
<whoops2> nie wchodz w rozmowe kiedy madrzejsi rozmawiaja :D
<whoops2> i nie obrazaj sie jakbys byl 5-ioplatkiem
<gjm> Spoko, już nie będę.
<gjm> Wizard: Jak chcesz to mu zdejmij bana.
<Lakii> jeszcze sie trafiaja takie ludki
<Lakii> kiedys takich to bylo na peczki opo zebrakow ;P;)
<Wizard> Nie chcę.
<Wizard> Oczywiście prosił się na PM.
<Wizard> Niektórzy nie rozumieją.
<gjm> haha, najpierw pisze że jestem wkurwiający, a teraz "ziomus"
<Wizard> Dobra, już, wystarczy.
<Wizard> Wygląda na to, że zegarek już się nie wywala :D
<Wizard> No, nie muszę już używać tych protez.
<gjm> Wizard: http://i.imgur.com/xFWgxgw.png
<gjm> to jabcoki można tak zrobić?
<Wizard> Co zrobić?
<gjm> Żeby tak wyglądało.
<Wizard> Nie wiem, może po ssh wlazł :)
<Wizard> Albo zobacz sobie co to za wm "zephyros"
<Wizard> https://github.com/sdegutis/zephyros
<gjm> Klawe.
<Wizard> Do dupy
<Wizard> Jak człowiek chce się bawić w takie rzeczy, to po co mu OS X albo Windows?
<jacekn> s/Jak człowiek chce się bawić w takie rzeczy, to //
<Wizard> Też słuszna uwaga.
<gjm> srutututu
<Wizard> Mi kazali w pracy.
<Wizard> I jestem jak bez ręki.
<jacekn> Wizard: to zmien prace :)
<Wizard> Jestem w trakcie.
<Wizard> Chociaż tam też pewnie będzie to samo.
<Wizard> Ale wali mnie to.
<Wizard> I tak w pracy nie będę nigdy robił fajnych rzeczy, więc co za różnica, czy robię to dobrze, czy źle?
<jacekn> Wizard: mozesz zmienic na prace gdzie sie robi fajne rzeczy tez
<Wizard> To chyba nie w tym kraju :)
<Wizard> A własnej firmy zakładać mi się nie chce. Za dużo roboty.
<jacekn> zdalnie moze tez sie cos udac
<Wizard> O, też prawda.
<Wizard> Problem w tym, że ja kuleję z WWW ;)
<Wizard> Jakbym nie kulał, to byłoby łatwiej.
<bjfs> ta, a później zdalnie; tyle, że na L4 ;b
<jacekn> no WWW to wazna rzecz, bardzo duzo firm wladnie do tego szuka (jesli o sysadminow chodzi oczywiscie)
<Wizard> Ja kodoklepię.
<jacekn> to pewnie nie problem, duzo ludzi tylko backendy robi wiec co za problem
<bjfs> wymagania, by robic front i back to troche wyzysk; bo placa jak za jedno :b
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Racja.
<jacekn> Wizard: w jakich jezykach robisz?
<Wizard> W javie tylko.
<Wizard> Ot, korpo-ludek ze mnie.
<jacekn> no troche ciezko faktycznie, jakis hipsterski jezyk by sie przydal
<Wizard> W Polsce? PHP raczej.
<Wizard> Ale co ja pitolę, WWW nie podpada pod fajne rzeczy przecież ;)
 * bjfs pisze inz. o Haskellu w WWW
<bjfs> hipsta enough?
<Wizard> Boże.
<jacekn> nie w Polsce, jakbys zdalnie chcial cos robic. Pryznajmniej w UK jest duzy niedobor ludzi i czesto zatrudniaja zdalnie
<Wizard> Wszędzie jest.
<Wizard> Tylko firmy tu w kraju dopiero zaczynają się orientować w pewnej regule, która powinna być oczywista: chcesz mieć dobrych ludzi, pałać jak dobrym ludziom.
<jacekowski> bylem w hiszpanii ostatnio
<bjfs> ja rozwazam prace zdalna w jednym kraju, a mieszkanie w innym; zaden z nich to .pl, ale jeszcze w obrebie .eu ;]
<Wizard> Hiszpania to jest bieda.
<jacekn> no tak, w UK placa wlasnie i zwykle wybierasz prace a nie praca Ciebie
<jacekowski> i tam polska firma robila cos co sie nazywalo "spray dryer"
<Wizard> A co to znaczy?
<gjm> Wizard: :DDD
<jacekowski> i polska firma, przywiozla im kontener mieszkalny i mieszkali na placu budowy
<jacekowski> a tam byli ludzie z hiszpani, szwecji, UK, polski, i kilka innych
<jacekowski> tylko polacy mieszkali w kontenerze na miejscu, reszta w hotelach
<gjm> ziew
<bjfs> zarzad tez? :>
<jacekowski> zarzadu nie widzialem
<Lakii> zarzad na palazy wypoczywa ;)
<Wizard> jacekowski: Norma.
<Wizard> Ale nasz rząd nic z tym nie robi i nie zrobi, bo ważniesi niż nasi rodacy za granicą są dyskryminowani tęczowi czy inne feministki.
<Wizard> Poza tym, rodak mieszkający za granicą to rodak z głowy.
<Wizard> Znaczy problem z głowy ;)
<jacekowski> ale to ludzie pracujacy w polsce
<jacekowski> w polskiej firmie ktora akurat kontrakt za granica zlapala
<jacekowski> to tak jak mnie firma w uk wysyla do tej samej fabryki
<jacekowski> i rzad sie lepiej niech w to nie miesza
<Wizard> I też spisz w kontenerze?
<jacekowski> ja spie w hotelu
<gjm> I był na wakacjach w Tajlandii.
<Wizard> A status jaki wysoki!
<Wizard> Tak bogato.
<Wizard> Ja cię!
<jacekowski> a hotele w tamtym miejscu byly tanie, 25 ojro ze sniadaniem
<Wizard> 25 ojro jakie tanie!
<Wizard> Nic tylko brać!
<Wizard> Okazja taka.
<jacekowski> a firma o ile mi wiadomo, ceny miala "europejskie"
<jacekowski> tylko ze zamiast potraktowac pracownika w jakis przyzwoity sposob to przywiezli im kontener do mieszkania, "za darmo"
<Wizard> O ja..
<jacekn> no jak pracownicy sie godza na to to ich wina i tyle
<Wizard> Zaraz socjalisty zaczno ryczeć, że nie majo wyjścia.
<bjfs> e tóż to klasyk: polak polakowi polakiem (zagranico)
<Wizard> Bywa.
<Wizard> To się zemści niedługo też na nas. Sami się przedstawiamy jako naród wyrobników, nie dziwne, że tak nas odbierają.
<EsmD> czesc
<Wizard> Siema.
<Wizard> :<
<bjfs> Cieszyć się, idą święta ;Ss
<gjm> Gdzie?
<gjm> Nie wpuszczać!
<Wizard> bjfs: Nie dyskryminuj tu świętami.
<bjfs> toć to piękno pogańsko tradycjo
<Wizard> Nie piękno.
<Wizard> Tona syfu, głupich reklam i dziadowskich piosenek po angielsku.
<jacekn> i Kevin sam w domu jeszcze
<bjfs> chrześcijanie zajumali od rzymiańskich saturnalii (ci pewnie zajumali od kogoś innego)
<Wizard> bjfs: Przesilenie, mówi ci to coś?
<bjfs> tak, przesilenie zimowe, paanie
<bjfs> będzie coraz więcej słońca i w ogóle :>
<Wizard> Czyli jednak nic nie mówi?
<gjm> A w kwietniu znowu będę odśnieżał?
<Wizard> Wszystkie te religijne bzdury biorą się stąd, bjfs, że ludzie nie potrafią bądź nie chcą szukać przyczyn jakichś zjawisk.
<Wizard> Zwykłe lenistwo.
<Wizard> "Jak to jest, że po przesileniu dni się wydłużają?" "Wina Saturna czy innego Tuska!"
<Wizard> I wszystko jasne.
<bjfs> jakiś Ty wielki i gniewny (:
<Wizard> Czemu gnieny od razu?
<bjfs> nie można ujmować ludziom, że w coś wierzą
<Wizard> Nie ujmuję.
<Wizard> Uważam to za bzdury i stratę czasu.
<uh4> cz
<uh4> N
<uh4> n
<uh4> sorki
<Wizard> uh4: Siema, kopę lat.
<m477> coby sie przespal
<Wizard> o_O'
<Wizard> Ależ tu ruch.
<Wizard> Fascynujące.
<shpaq> jak na centralnym
<Wizard> Na czym centralnym?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: mogę trochę spamu wrzucić?
<gjm> Pozwalam.
<gjm> :D
<bastetmilo> KONKURS!!!!! http://bit.ly/1jSwEO7
<jacekn> sponsorowany przez Microsoft :) Pewnie moga te swoje surface rozdawac jako nagrody na lewo i na prawo bo maje miliony tego i nikt nie chce ich kupic
<bastetmilo> nie mam surface jako nagrody
<bastetmilo> dostalismy od nicj kasę, a nie fanty
<kklimonda> serio? heh
<kklimonda> tzn. dziwię się, że MS znowu nawala z marketingiem :}
<kklimonda> muszą w końcu wyjąć głowę z d...
<bastetmilo> czemu nawala?
<kklimonda> bo taki konkurs aż się prosi o ładnego surface pro jako nagrodę
<bastetmilo> wiesz, ja już słyszałam że to dziwne
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: na miejscu MS dałbym wam ich sprzęt jako nagrody, dodatkowa promocja
<kklimonda> tzn. "na miejscu MS" brzmi głupio
<TheNumb> Promują my butt w Polsce.
<kklimonda> ale imo to byłby świetny marketing
<kklimonda> bo to bardzo fajny sprzęt jest, a mało kto go używa
<jacekn> kklimonda: ja raczej zartowalem, przeciez ten surface to tragedia
<kklimonda> nie jest
<bastetmilo> nie wnikam, dlaczego MS zrobiła jak zrobił. Dostaliśmy kasę, co jest dziwne trochę, bo rzadko dają kasę.
<kklimonda> szczególnie ten nowy pro
<kklimonda> bardzo fajny sprzęt, tylko trochę drogi
<jacekn> no chyba Windowsa 8 nie widziales jeszcze :)
<kklimonda> widziałem
<kklimonda> ba, używam na codzień 8.1
<kklimonda> mam wrażenie, że ludzie którzy narzekają na Windows 8 go nie używali w ogóle ;)
<bastetmilo> ej, 999 dolków to lekka przesada
<gjm> dolanków*
<bjfs> 2012 R2 jest fajniejszy :b
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: trochę tak, z drugiej strony to bardziej laptop którego można używać jako tabletu
<kklimonda> niż tablet z klawiaturą
<jacekn> nie za wiele uzywalem Win8 to prawda ale spojrz na rynek - ludzie tego nie kupuja i tyle
<kklimonda> jacekn: ludzie nie używają Linuksa, czy to znaczy, że jest do niczego?
<jacekn> mase jest takich urzadzej juz przeciez
<kklimonda> tzn. Microsoft zupełnie zawalił sytuację z Windows 8, Windows RT, Windows Phone 8
<jacekn> kklimonda: nie rozumiesz, ludzie przesiadaja sie z Win na inne systemy to bo nie lubia
<jacekn> kklimonda: w wielu krajach sie nia lunuksa wlasnie przesiadaja
<kklimonda> jacekn: serio? nie widzę tego exodusu prawdę mówiąc
<bastetmilo> od ilu lat mamy już rok linuksa?
<kklimonda> bardziej ludzie przechodzą z windows 8 na windows 7
<jacekn> kklimonda: no M$ widzi za to podobnie jak producenci sprzetu
<kklimonda> ale podejrzewam, że jeszcze dwa-trzy lata i MS ogarnie sytuację
<kklimonda> i sobie poradzą
<kklimonda> swoją drogą to teoretycznie powinien być świetny moment by Linux na desktopach się pojawił
<kklimonda> kolejna niby-Vista
<kklimonda> do tego Steam na Linuksa
<kklimonda> ale w sumie wszyscy już zapomnieli o desktopach
<jacekn> kklimonda: i sie pojawia tylko nie tam gdzie widzisz. Daleki wschod, indie
<bjfs> wszyscy zapomnieli o desktopach? nie no to juz propaganda ;p
<kklimonda> jacekn: masz jakieś statystyki?
<kklimonda> bjfs: firmy które robią sprzęt i soft
<bjfs> AIO to juz mobile, czy jeszcze desktop? :>
<jacekn> kklimonda: statystyk nie mam bo o to ciezko ale sa fakty pewne np. to: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Laptops-Arrive-in-Over-1-000-Chinese-Stores-380874.shtml
<kklimonda> dla mnie to to gadżet bardziej ;)
<jacekn> kklimonda: tutaj masz tez: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Kylin
<kklimonda> jacekn: sorry, ale po prostu to średni argument jest, bo w chinach Windowsa kupujesz ze straganu który stoi obok sklepu ze sprzętem
<kklimonda> kiedyś był pomysł by włączyć by default ping do serwerów Canonical w Ubuntu
<kklimonda> by można było próbować jakieś statystyki generować
<kklimonda> ale się raban podniósł
<kklimonda> i w końcu jest wyłączone standardowo
<jacekn> kklimonda: sprzedawali by bez systemu jakby chodzilo i windowsa
<jacekn> kklimonda: ooo gdzie taki pomysl byl? daj zrodlo bo chcialbym poczytac o tym
<kklimonda> nie chce mi się szukać, minęło parę lat
<kklimonda> http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/70652.html o, chyba to
<jacekn> kklimonda: zreszta w indiach to samo jest z Ubuntu, wielu producentow sprzetu sprzedaje tam. Asus tez w stanach robi cos
<jacekn> o ciekawe to, dzieki
<kklimonda> sure
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: a rok linuksa będzie już zaraz, za rok!
<kklimonda> ;/
<jacekn> no niedlugo juz, 2014 prawda?
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: za ten teraz, czy za ten co będzie :>?
<kklimonda> no no!
<kklimonda> ten na pewno już
<denysonique> Zobaczcie mój desktop: http://ubuntuone.com/5N9xeqOAJvxVPRi3AGjlNg
<CookieM> to gentoontu?
<denysonique> CookieM: hehe
<denysonique> CookieM: Gentoo z Unity
<CookieM> pikny
<Wizard> denysonique: LOL
<Wizard> I do tego konsola z KDE.
<Wizard> Założę się, że to jest KDE.
<gjm> No.
<denysonique> Wizard: tak to jest Konsole
<Wizard> Umim czytać.
<Wizard> Chociaż z drugiej strony, może komuś się nudziło i zrobił faktycznie overlay.
<Wizard> denysonique: Zdradź tajemnicę!
<denysonique> Wizard: no dobra
<denysonique> Wizard: http://ubuntuone.com/5sLmko6IB1A03JETIBH0vG
<Wizard> Czyli jednak komuś się chciało!
<TheNumb> denysonique: ja wiem, że można, ale po co?
<Wizard> Jak to po co
<Wizard> Żeby nie musieć używać protezy.
<TheNumb> Jakiej protezy?
<Wizard> Pulpitu.
<TheNumb> Czyli tylko unity nie jest protezą?
<Wizard> Tak.
<denysonique> Unity bardzo duzo miejsca oszczedza na pulpicie
<TheNumb> trololo.
<gjm> :DDDDDDDDDDDDD
<denysonique> oraz graficznie jest bardzo dobrze dopracowany
<denysonique> jedyną zaletą Ubuntu to chyba Unity, dlatego sobie je zainstalowalem na Gentoo
<TheNumb> denysonique: to może jakiś tiling wm? Tam jeszcze więcej miejsca oszczędzasz.
<Wizard> Żeby dżentu na #ubuntu-pl zachwalał Unity a reszta się zlewała. Świat się kończy.
<denysonique> TheNumb: wolę nie, ja chce jeszcze mieć dziewczyne, tilingowe wm moze na kiedy indziej
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> denysonique: Nie sypie ci się to?
<Wizard> W sensie nie gryzie się z rzeczami z gnome?
 * TheNumb kiedyś myślał nad unity w arhu, ale się rozmyślił.
<denysonique> Wizard: na Ubuntu owszem sypalo mi się Unity ;>
 * Wizard kiedyś miał Unity w dupie, ale się rozmyślił.
<TheNumb> Oddali mi dzisiaj laptopa z serwisu a na nim... jakiś remix ubuntu 12.04
<TheNumb> przyjazna pomarańcza albo inne gówno.
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> Przyjazne co?
<TheNumb> Muszę od nowa stawiać systemy ;F
<TheNumb> http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2012/09/25/przyjazny-puchacz-polski-remiks-ubuntu-12-04-lts-wydany/
<Wizard> Czemu ci popsuli?
<TheNumb> Bo nie wiedzieli z jakiego powodu się nie włącza :D
<TheNumb> wymienili mobo na nowe, ale okazało się że to co mieli w serwisie też jest upsute.
<Wizard> I to powód, żeby orać dysk?
<TheNumb> tak.
<TheNumb> tak dell robi
<TheNumb> ;f
<Wizard> To dziady.
<TheNumb> Przed tym jak wysłałem laptopa powiedział mi konsultant, że mogą zaorać dysk.
<Wizard> No to przynajmniej ostrzegli
<Wizard> Było sobie zrobić obraz.
<dj_oko> tak, HP robi tak samo - każą dać hasło(!!), a jak nie dasz/nie umieją wpisać - reinstall
<dj_oko> dlatego tutaj lubię LEnovo i Sony
<dj_oko> każą wyciągnąć dysk ;)
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie było jak :D
<dj_oko> lawsuit alert
<TheNumb> Laptop w ogóle się nie włączał <:
<Wizard> To nie mogłeś dysku przypiąć gdzieś indziej?
<Wizard> Eh.
<TheNumb> Niet.
<dj_oko> TheNumb: to trzeba było podpiąć dysk gdzie indziej
<TheNumb> Chyba do dupy.
<TheNumb> ;]
<Wizard> No choćby i do dupy.
<Wizard> A jaki zadowolony z siebie!
<TheNumb> W sumie to nie żałuję.
<dj_oko> gdzie tam lubisz/masz SATA
<TheNumb> I tak windows prosił się o format.
<Wizard> Miał tam windows :|
<TheNumb> Wizard: wracając do unity, dałeś kubuntu kopa?
<Wizard> Ten świat jest naprawdę do dupy.
 * TheNumb ma dułal buta.
<Wizard> Ta, zegarek już działa.
<TheNumb> eeek
<TheNumb> Wizard: najlepsze, że technik zainstalował to ubuntu 32 bitowe.
<Wizard> i?
<TheNumb> Bo na tym laptopie fabrycznie było ubuntu.
<TheNumb> Tylko, że 64 bitowe :D
<denysonique> TheNumb: po co im dysk w ogole wysylales?
<TheNumb> denysonique: poprzednie 2 razy nie musiałem, a tym razem już tak.
<Wizard> Laptop, który dwa razy był w serwisie za trzecim razem powinien wylądować w koszu :/
<TheNumb> Nie wiedzieli gdzie leży problem :|
<Wizard> Tam, gdzie zwykle - pebkac.
<TheNumb> Wizard: raz matryca, potem ramy a na koniec mobo :D
<Wizard> Było nie instalować 20 systemów.
<TheNumb> Czyli w sumie mam praktycznie nowego laptopa.
<Wizard> Swojo drogo, ty już nie wyznawca jabłoni?
<TheNumb> Pomijając skorupkę.
<TheNumb> Wizard: pewnie, że tak.
<TheNumb> Tylko, że makbuki z normalną rozdzielczością matrycy są za drogie.
<Wizard> No co ty.
<Wizard> Prawdziwych wyznawców stać na komfort.
<TheNumb> ;<
 * TheNumb idzie popłakać w kącie.
<Wizard> Nie płakać w kącie, tylko wio do Manufaktury, koczować pod iSpotem.
<TheNumb> Wizard: rozdają?
<TheNumb> :P
<Wizard> No popytasz tych, co kupują te nowe, żeby nie wyrzucali starych.
<Wizard> To będziesz miał, w sam raz.
<TheNumb> khe khe :D
<TheNumb> Polaczki cfaniaczki je sprzedajo ;/
<TheNumb> Zamiast jak normalny jabłecznik - wyrzucić.
<Wizard> A myślałem, że zużyte są wniebobrane, prosto de Jezusa. i Pookonga.
<Wizard> Dobra, jadę poodbijać piłeczkę trzepaczką.
<TheNumb> Tylko się nie przezięb.
<CookieM> what does the toothpaste tube say http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2013/12/43e8ed1ebd3076d571914ec4860f9bce_original.jpg?1386755501
<TheNumb> CookieM: suabe
<gjm> odkrył kwejka, daj mu się nacieszyć
<TheNumb> NIE POZWALAM
<CookieM> żodyn nie przejdzie, żodyn!
<Wizard> I co, poszłem i dyskusja upadła?
<gjm> na szczeńscie przyszłeś spowrotem
<Wizard> na szczeńście.
<Wizard> Kurde, ciężko się tak pisze :D
<gjm> sory za błond
<Wizard> gjm: Szanuj język!
<gjm> ok, jusz nie bende
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-13
<Wizard> TheNumb: Jesteś?
<Lakii> elo ;)
<Wizard> Cześć Lakii.
<Lakii> jeszcze kilka godzin i weekend ;>
<pokrak> wiitam bo baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaardzo długiej niebytności
<pokrak> :)
<pokrak> szukam kogos kto pomógłby mi z lagiem na rsyslogu
<pokrak> kwestai wyglada tam:
<pokrak> rsyslog zbiera dane z trzysdziestu kilku urzadzen
<pokrak> wszyscy biora czas z ntp
<pokrak> czas serwer klient sa takie same
<pokrak> po starcie rsysloga dane spływaja prawidłowo
<pokrak> po chwili opóżnienie zaczyna sie pojawiać
<pokrak> po nocy
<pokrak> różnica pomiędzi danymi zapisywanymi w pliku a czase rzeczywisttym wynosiła 50 min
<pokrak> tcpdump wskazuje, że dane na interfejsie sieciowym pojawiaja sie odrazu
<pokrak> rsyslog loguje po udp port standartowy
<pokrak> any idea?
<Wizard> Możę rsyslog ma jakieś wycieki pamięci? :>
<pokrak> serwer generalnie leży i sie nudzi
<dweller> myślałem że to ten moment przeczekania aż sobie pójdzie
<Wizard> Albo może I/O nie nadąża?
<pokrak> nie ma zasypu lawinowego danych
<Wizard> dweller: pokrak sobie raczej nie pójdzie ;P Będzie nudził, ale nie pójdzie ;P
<pokrak> dokładnie
<pokrak> jestem uparta besią
<dweller> pokraczne stworzenie
 * Wizard głaszcze besię.
<pokrak> uwaza bo gryze :D :[
<Wizard> pokrak: Nie wiem.
<pokrak> qna ja tez nie
<pokrak> od wczoraj sie z tym mecze
<pokrak> i nie mam ziel pojecia co i jak
<pokrak> konf prosta jak budowa cepa
<Wizard> A może to w nocy są jakieś przewałki wielkie i serwer się jednak nie nudzi?
<pokrak> załapało zdalne urzadzenia odrazu
<Wizard> Jak na dzień zostawiasz, to też po kilku godzinach są rozjazdy?
<pokrak> połdnia klepałem 30 kilka sond zeby tam logowały i na sam koniec rozjazd czasu i brak pewności czy logije wsio
<jacekn> pokrak: wyglada to na buga, chyba mi sie wydaje ze cos takiego widzialem juz. Po restarcie na serwerze wraca do normy?
<pokrak> rozjazdy pojawiaja sie stopniowo juz po kilku min
<pokrak> tak ale na kilka min
<jacekn> ubuntu? poszukaj na LP jakiegos buga, jak nie to zglos moze
<pokrak> hmm chyba że spróbuje z bacportów zaktualizować
<pokrak> nie debian
<jacekn> pokrak: jak masz linuksowe klienty sproboj tez relp uzyc
<jacekn> mozesz sprobowac znalesc bugi debianowe tez ale pewnie to bedzie to samo w debianie i ubuntu
<Wizard> Raczej tak.
<Wizard> To jest w universe.
<jacekn> nie ma pewnosci oczywiscie ale mi to nie wyglada na problem z konfiguracja
<pokrak> mi tez nie
<pokrak> squeeze to na szczeście jest wiec spróbuje z bacportu  samego rsysloga zaktualizować
<jacekn> pokrak: widzialem cos takiego w CentOS 6, mozesz ich bugi tez sprawdzic
<jacekn> no aktualizacja moze pomoc
<pokrak> redhat i centos
<Wizard> squueze to jest oldstable, więc ten.. błędy w nim też powinny być naprawiane.
<Wizard> Chyba, że rsyslog naprawił to sam z siebie w nowej wersji, wtedy może nikt tego w squeeze nie zauważył.
<pokrak> nic wlasnie idzie z backports
<pokrak> odpale pojde na fajeczke i zobacze
 * Lakii rsyslog - on
<TheNumb> o/
<gjm> TheNumb: 08:37        Wizard │ TheNumb: Jesteś?
<TheNumb> gjm: dzienki
<TheNumb> Wizard: teraz jestem.
<Wizard> Zapomniałem co chciałem
<gjm> (:
<pokrak> dupa nie pomogło
<pokrak> upgrade calego serwera walnołem
<pokrak> i dupa
<pokrak> nawet gorzej
<gjm> walnoł
<gjm> uwarzajcie
<pokrak> teraz to długo długo nic pozniej walnie ilomaś tam logami do pliku
<pokrak> co za sheet :/
<jacekn> to rsyslog jest troche nieciekawy to fakt
<pokrak> ale powinien logować w czasie rzeczywistym a nie z opóźnieniami do 50  min
<jacekn> ja widzialem conajmniej 2-3 powazne bugi w rsyslogu w ciagu ostatnich kilku lat, nie ufam mu po prostu
<pokrak> a czym zbierać zdalne logi?
<pokrak> i co zadziała lepiej?
<Wizard> Ja nie wiem :(
<jacekn> udp syslog czy syslog-ng potrafi odebrac chyba
<jacekn> poza tym to tylko komercyjne oprogramowanie znam do tego ale pewnie sa jakis otwarte tez
<Wizard> A zwykły syslog tego nie umi?
<jacekn> no chyba tak
<pokrak> słabo nawet na najnowszy deb srsyslog ma laggi
<jacekn> pokrak: no moze problem to nie rsyslog, strace pewnie cie czeka
<pokrak> na porcie wg tcpdumpa pojawia sie odrazu
<jacekn> no tak ale moze cos rsyslog blukuje? ciezk powiedziec naprawde ale jak masz ten sam problem z syslogien i rsyslogiem to moze to byc nic zwiazanego z nimi
<pokrak> a jak sprawdzić  czy go cos blokuje?
<jacekn> mo moze stracem jakos proboj ale to ciezka sprawa bedzie znalesc
<jacekn> zobacz jak tam obciazenie systemu wyglada
<jacekn> netstat -s moze pomoc, moze pakietow jest za duzo i sa odrzucane
<pokrak> na udp mam: 112242 packet receive errors
<pokrak>  i  RcvbufErrors: 31006
<jacekn> pokrak: no to moze byc to, zobacz opcje kernela moze cos sie da w sysctl poustawiac zeby zwiekszyc wydajnosc
<pokrak> z kernelem nic nie podziałam raczej bo nie chce bardziej maszyny rozjechać
<jacekn> pokrak: jest to przez wydajnosc oczywiscie. Poszukaj tez dokumentacji do swojego modulu od sieciowki powinny tam byc rekomendowane paranetry kernela
<jacekn> pokrak: to nie jest wielka rzecz, tylko zmiany w sysctl moga byc potrzebne
<jacekn> a to jest dosc standardowa i prosta rzecz do zrobienia jak wiesz co zmienic
<pokrak> wlasnie w tym sie nigdy nie bawiłem
<pokrak> patrza na det/sysctl.conf
<pokrak> czy po zmianach w sysctl trzeba rebootować system?
<jacekn> pokrak: nie trzeba, mozna dynamicznie ustawic
<pokrak> ciągle rośnie
<pokrak> hmm
<jacekn> no rosnie bo to counter jest, nigdy w dol nie pojdzie
<pokrak> hmm wróce do starego kernela
<jacekn> moze byc to samo na starym
<pokrak> bylo lepiej niby
<pokrak> jak zahasuje w grubie nowe jajko styknie czy trza jakas komende wydac
<jacekn> pokrak: tu masz np. troche na ten temat: https://swordfish1987.wordpress.com/tag/udp-tuning-in-linux/
<pokrak> wieki nie grzebałłem
<jacekn> pokrak: mozesz wybrac z menu gruba po prostu albo smienic default w grubie
<pokrak> nie mam fiz distepu do maszyny
<Wizard> smienić :)
<jacekn> no to badz ostrozny, w kazdym razie tuning kernela moze byc rozwiasaniem sadzac po wyniku "netstat -s"
<Wizard> jacekn: Jesteś Czechem? :>
<jacekn> nie ale kendliczki chetnie zjadam
<pokrak> zjadłbym
<pokrak> błedy na starym jaju nie mam
<pokrak> lecz rsyslog stoi :/
<pokrak> i bardzo długo sie reloaduje
<pokrak> :/
<jacekn> poczekaj moze sie bledy pojawia pozniej
<pokrak> pojawiły sie
<pokrak> narazie 8 olewam to na dziś
<jacekn> pokrak: z tego co pamietam domyslne ustawienia kernela and tcp in udp nie sa jakies swietne przy wiekszym ruchu, na pewno nie zaszkodzi na to zerknac
<pokrak> :/
 * Wizard ziewa
<jacekn> do roboty a nie
<xdudi> jacekn: do roboty? w piątek? 13tego? :)
<Wizard> xdudi: Ruski szpiegu!
<Wizard> Z resztą, nawet po rusku z błędem napisałeś :/
<xdudi> Wizard: tylko nie ruski... wypraszam sobie takich obelg! :)
<Wizard> "takie obelgi", jeśli już. No Rusek jak nic :D
<Wizard> Но не волнуйся, товорищ!
<xdudi> Wizard:
<xdudi> c3prb2RhICYjMzgwO2UgdGFtIG5pZSBieSYjMzIyO2UmIzM0NzsgdGFraSBtJiMyNjE7ZHJ5ICA6
<xdudi> KQ==
<Wizard> Świetne wieści, towarzyszu ;)
<Wizard> Rewolucja ma się świetnie.
<xdudi> rewolucja czego?
<Wizard> Październikowa!
<xdudi> mamy grudzien :P
<Wizard> Było nie wagarować na historii ;)
<xdudi> mówisz o początku stanu wojennego?
<Wizard> O Rewolucji Październikowej.
<Wizard> W założeniach miała to być rewolucja ogólnoświatowa.
<Wizard> W praktyce wyszło jak wyszło, w 1920 dostali przypadkiem wpierdziel pod Warszawą.
<xdudi> szkoda ze polacy bawili sie w koniki i szabelki zamiast rozjechac ich czolgami :)
<Wizard> Ale komuniści często mówili o komuniźmie "rewolucja".
<Wizard> Ot, siadaj, 2!
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> A nie, 1 jest nagorsze. To 1.
<xdudi> ja ci dam 0b10... :P
<xdudi> Wizard: jestes za komuną? :>
<Wizard> Żartujesz chyba?
<Wizard> Nie miałbym pracy :D
<xdudi> najlepsze jest to ze - mialbys :D
<xdudi> na 100%
<Wizard> Nie wydaje mnie się.
<xdudi> zależy jeszcze jaka to praca
<xdudi> Wizard: dlaczego mówili rewolucja? rewolucja to coś wnoszącego postęp, komuniści tylko uwsteczniali, wystarczy spojrzeć jak spadła produktywność praktycznie wszystkich branż...
<jacekn> xdudi: takie rzeczy jak fakty nigdy nie stawaly komunistycznej propagandzie na drodze
<xdudi> czy jest choc jedna dobra rzecz ktora szla za komunizmem? (pomijajac propagande szczesliwosci)
<jacekn> tania wodka?
<xdudi> koszt litra wodki po kosztach to 3zl
<xdudi> reszta to wiadomo co
<jacekn> co to ma za zwiazek?
<xdudi> na wodce suma podatkow wynosi 1000%?
<xdudi> za komuny raczej tania wiec nie byla
 * Wizard ziewa.
<gjm> muchę połkniesz.
<mati75> http://goo.gl/maps/Gqihg
<Wizard> I co to?
<mati75> królik
<Wizard> Królik.
<Wizard> A na хуй mi ten królik?
<Wizard> Umi ktoś c++ i leksa i bizona?
<Wizard> Tak myślałem, hakiery ;)
<m477> chyba trolle
<xdudi> umim
<xdudi> Wizard: chcesz pisac nowy jezyk? :>
<Wizard> xdudi: Nie, nie znam się na tym, a coś, co się kompilowało kiedyś nie bardzo kompiluje się na najnowszym ubu i płacze.
<Wizard> Ale już mi się nie chce nad tym siedzieć teraz :)
<xdudi> Wizard: pewnie zmieniło się API, albo coś przy konsolidacji bibliotek, z fusów nie wywróżę...
<Wizard> xdudi: Będziesz jutro?
<Wizard> Pozamykałem już wszystko.
<xdudi> Wizard: będę, chyba ze mi net zdechnie
<Wizard> Luz, nic pilnego.
<Wizard> Dobra, idę na film.
<Wizard> o\
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-14
<denysonique> ktoś wspominał o nowym językiu?
<denysonique> https://bitbucket.org/FeministSoftwareFoundation/c-plus-equality
<Belzebub_> czemu ten kraj jest dziwny
<Belzebub_> skoro lepsze wg. mnie ma reklamy british airways niz lot ;x
<Belzebub_> nawet tour po dreamlinerze zrobili
<Belzebub_> np: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n-9-6ULjHY
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> aww http://i.imgur.com/1PLACby.jpg
<jacekows1i> Belzebub_: latam ostatnio dosyc duzo
<jacekows1i> Belzebub_: i o ile lotem nie mialem okazji leciec od kilku lat, to stwierdzam ze jesli chodzi o obsluge klienta/pasazera to europejskie linie sa daleko w dupie
<jacekows1i> najlepsza linia jaka mialem okazje leciec jesli chodzi o obsluge to byl qatar airways, a zaraz potem thai airways
<jacekows1i> i co tez sie zmienilo przez ostatnie lata, to to ze w europejskich liniach juz nie ma ladnych pan z obslugi
<jacekows1i> tylko wszystkie teraz jakos tak maja minimum 40 albo wiecej
<jacekows1i> chociaz w tej kategorii o dziwo, ryanair jakos daje rade
<bjfs> jacekowski: ludzie sie starzeja, wolisz wymiane pracownic do optymalnego wieku? :>
<jacekowski> jako pasazer? tak
<Wizard> Cześć.
<m477_> jaki ten zegar w trayu jest pro, sam sie przestawia o godzine i potem nie da sie nawet tego zmienic
<Wizard> Zegar w trayu?
<m477_> kde
<xdudi> moze trzeba "odblokować elementy interfejsu"
<m477_> jak probuje ustawic na 'automatyczny czas' to sie wypluwa blad i sie wywala pozdro
<xdudi> masz zainstalowany ntpdate?
<m477_> nie robilem nic takiego
<m477_> a jednak which ntpdate
<m477_> /usr/sbin/ntpdate
<m477_> juz ktorys raz mi sie cos takiego robi
<TheNumb> m477_: magia kde
<Wizard> KDE to jest śmiech na sali.
<gjm> No.
<Wizard> :)
<gmiazreclian> Lepszy śmiech, niż płacz :P .
<dweller> m477_: mi działa
<dweller> (w tym nędznym archu co nie działa)
<jacekowski> ntpdate to nie kde
<jacekowski> kde nie moze zmienic czasu ot tak sobie
<TheNumb> jacekowski: ale ntpdate jest wymagane żeby kde umiało zmienić czas ;-)
<m477_> TheNumb: Ten Twoj pomysl na akceleracje flasha tez zawodzi bo suma sumarum FF jeszcze bardziej muli
<m477_> wrecz sie wiesza
<TheNumb> m477_: bywa :D
<TheNumb> m477_: w chrumie spróbuj.
<m477_> linux/10
<TheNumb> Tylko, że musisz używać tego pepper flasha.
<m477_> chrom to juz w ogole
<TheNumb> w about://flags wymuszasz sprzętowe dekodowanie
<m477_> boje sie tykac
<TheNumb> na intel hade 4000 jakby lepiej działa.
<m477_> w chromie +10 zakladek otwartych i kaplica
<m477_> i kazda zakladka ma swoj proces
<TheNumb> 10 zakładek z flaszem?
<m477_> nie ogolnie
<TheNumb> No to coś masz nie tak z komputrem :D
<m477_> ktora po 30 MB zajmuje ramu
<TheNumb> m477_: no to zasmucę Ciebie. Firefox też będzie miał wiele procesów :(
<m477_> TheNumb: ja mam w przegladarce po kilkaset zakladek wlaczonych naraz
<TheNumb> m477_: na ciul aż tyle?
<m477_> takie zboczenie
<TheNumb> ta, zboczenie
<m477_> w niektorych sesjach mam ponad 600
<m477_> wole miec wszystko pod reka
<BlessJah> m477_: od tego są ulubione
<m477_> BlessJah: zadlugi czas dostepu
<m477_> tak to mam stronke zaladowana
<m477_> zreszta nie wygodne jest to cale rozwijanie paskow
<BlessJah> szukanie jest przynajniej
<BlessJah> ile te taby zra ramu?
<BlessJah> browsery obecnie, po restarice i tak juz nie laduja tabow zazwyczaj
<m477_> a to roznie obecnie 1.1GB (~250kart)
<m477_> ale czasem i podchodzi pod 3 GB
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> mi ff zzera teraz tyle
<BlessJah> na ~30 tabach
<BlessJah> ale od kilkunastu dni nie resetowalem, pewnie cieknie
<m477_> no tez po zresetowaniu sesji nie laduje wszystkich
<m477_> tylko w te co wchodze
<m477_> wiec to takie ulubione2.0 mozna powiedziec
<m477_> no i duzo latwiej zarzadzac tym
<BlessJah> powiedzialbym ze v0.1b
<m477_> co kto lubi
<m477_> ofc mam jeszcze pare addonow zeby to jakos chodzilo
<BlessJah> no chyba ze tak
<BlessJah> juz mialem pytac czy masz mozliwosc grupowania tabow
<m477_> w jakim sensie?
<m477_> ja pamietam wiekszosc gdzie co jest
<m477_> ludzie zawsze maja niezle zdziwko jak widza tyle kart
<m477_> st
<m477_> ;/
<BlessJah> ech, darmowy internet jest dobry bo darmowy i jest
<BlessJah> ale miewa problemy
<BlessJah> m477_: w ulubinych masz katalogi, grupy albo cos w ten desen
<m477_> nie mam, a chodzi Ci o robienie folderow?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> i szukajki
<BlessJah> czytam internals scotta chacona
<m477_> mnie to tylko utrudnialo
<m477_> bo sie lipnie rozwija jak jest teog duzo
<BlessJah> ^^ a belka ikon sie lipnie nie rozwija?
<m477_> nie korzystam z belki
<m477_> mam 3 rzedy kart i scrolluje :P
<m477_> 2 ruchy palcem i przelatuje kilkaset kart
<m477_> like a boo
<m477_> boss
<m477_> ogolnie belki sa do dupy imo
<BlessJah> yfe
<BlessJah> darmowy
<BlessJah> chyba pora kupic jakis
<jacekowski> TheNumb: nie jest
<jacekowski> TheNumb: ntpdate sluzy do sciagania czasu z internetu
<jacekowski> TheNumb: tylko root moze zmienic czas
<jacekowski> TheNumb: wiec o ile kdesu cie nie zapytalo o haslo to kde nie moglo zmienic czasu
<m477_> jacekowski: no mnie sie nie pytalo, tylko wysypywalo
<m477_> tylko ze wczesniej sam sie o godzine przestawil
<jacekowski> nie mogl
<m477_> magic
<jacekowski> to musialo przyjsc z timezone i czasu systemowego
<Stirlitz> przestawił strefe userowi to może
<jacekowski> czyli jakies DST zle ustawione albo cos
<m477_> ja nic nie grzebalem
<m477_> w ubu. lubia sie cuda dziać, a ze sie swieta zblizaja....
<gjm> Jeszcze zacznie gadać ludzkim głosem.
<Stirlitz> bo ja wiem, linuksy ciężko sie psuje
<Stirlitz> nawet to znienawidzone tutaj ubuntu
<m477_> wali sie jak WTC 11 wrzesnia
<Stirlitz>  23:37:20 up 452 days,  4:21,  1 user,  load average: 0.19, 0.32, 0.37
<Stirlitz> uhm
<jacekowski>  23:38:04 up 214 days,  4:41, 13 users,  load average: 0.45, 0.72, 1.01
<jacekowski> mam tylko tyle
<jacekowski> ale mam za to
<jacekowski> Linux jacekowski.org 3.9.2-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Tue May 14 10:30:54 CEST 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Stirlitz> na ostatnim który wyłaczyłem było ponad 3 lata i uwaga to było najtańsze kimsufi
<jacekowski> bo ovh to nie jest taka zla serwerownia jak ja maluja
<Stirlitz> a ze sie sypie kde czy tam inne unity, cóż lunuksy nie som do klikania
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, OVH ssie na maksa jedynie cena to plus
<jacekowski> a niby czemu
<jacekowski> tak realistycznie, nigdy nie mialem z nimi problemu
<Stirlitz> a niby temu że w piatek zamykaja drzwi i da do domu
<Stirlitz> albo ze wymieniaja nie te dyski
<jacekowski> jak sie dysk dziwnie zachowywal (nic w smart, nic w logach, tylko co jakis czas wzrastal czas odpowiedzi drastycznie)
<jacekowski> to wymienili bez problemu
<Stirlitz> albo ze jak popsuli peering z gtenergis na 2 dni to napisali że sa problemy
<Stirlitz> 2! dni!
<jacekowski> a skad wiesz ze to ovh popsulo?
<Stirlitz> bo po 4 dniach pojawiło sie na ich liscie
<Stirlitz> prace.ovh
<Stirlitz> ale cóż jest tanio to i dobrze byc nie może, to sa dobre serwery na forum o konikach polnych
<jacekowski> powiem tak, wiem jak wyglada serwerownia L3 w londynie
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ale dopóki mnie osobiscie nie dotknęło to też uważałem że jest super itp
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, serwerownie mogą mieć lepsze od amazona ale jak support leży to i tak jest dupa
<jacekowski> a L3 to tier1
<jacekowski> a jak w 2008 dali dupy to lezala cala serwerownia prawie caly dzien
<Stirlitz> i jeszcze jeden przykład, wziałem serwer na rok i miał zje*aną płytą restartował się losowo itp
<jacekowski> tylko to ze maja duzych klientow ktorzy sa "przygotowani" na taka ewentualnosc nie bylo wiekszych problemow
<jacekowski> ale last.fm lezal
<Stirlitz> kilkadziesiat zgłoszeń i gówno ani maszyny nowej ani płyty wymienili wszystko poza
<Stirlitz> i rok musiałem przemęczyć bo klient zapłacił
<jacekowski> a czemu zaplacone na rok z gory?
<jacekowski> za to nie ma zadnych znizek
<Stirlitz> wtedy były
<Stirlitz> ale to nieważne, wazne jest podejście i nic waznego w zyciu juz nie postawie na ovh
<jacekowski> ja nie mialem problemu
<jacekowski> ty w .pl kupowales?
<Stirlitz> ja nawet w kimsufi ponad 3 lata na jednym, ale jak trafisz źle to jest po prostu porażka
<jacekowski> bo ja .uk i to ktorys serwer z kolei
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, mam 12 serwerów w ovh i uwierz jakiegoś doświadczenia w tym względzie nabyłem
<jacekowski> tak sie zastanawiam czy to wina .pl czy samej francji
<jacekowski> czy po prostu tego ze na klientow .pl maja wyjebane bo wiekszosc uzywa ich serwerow jako seedboxy
<Stirlitz> nie, bo maja wyjabane na wszystko i zdaja sobie sprawe że ci poważni i tak sobie pójdą
#ubuntu-pl 2013-12-15
<m477_> sttt
<m477> nie spimy :)
<m477> wasze dziewczyny tez ogladaja warsaw shore?
<gjm> Dziewczyny? A co to takiego?
<m477> takie cos jak czlowiek tylko bez siusiaka
<bjfs> shore? ani to reality, ani show; odgrzewanie zgrzybialego kotleta a'la amazonki i gladiatorzy, czyli spadek po bb ;p
<m477> big burdel*
<gjm> A tak serio: oberjzałem kawałek (chyba) 3 odcinka. Pierwsza myśl "o kurwa, kto to wymyślił?"
<gjm> obejrzałem*
<gjm> Paranoja.
<m477> co tu wymyslac>?
<m477> wpuszczasz bydlo i je krecisz
<gjm> No tak, nad zrobieniem gówna też się nie trzeba dużo zastanawiać.
<m477> niektorzy to dla brechty ogladaja ale mnie to nawet nie bawi
<m477> tlyko zenuje i to po pijaku mnie to zazenowalo, czy to nie zenujace?
<m477> kurde  spac mi sie zaczyna chciec
<Dreadlish> bry
<m477> a juz w sumie nie ma sensu sie klasc
<Dreadlish> tutaj nawet włazi łorsoł burdel?
<m477> no zakladamy funclube
<m477> club
<sysek> serwer od sesji poszedl
<sysek> musze jakiegos wlasnego vps kupic
<TheNumb> pimp my ubuntu
<TheNumb> sysek: digitalocean
<jacekn> TheNumb: nie wychodzi tak tanio jak wiecej uzywasz
<nuern> wie ktos moze w jaki sposob uruchomic starcrafta2 na laptopie z optimus ? bumblebee zainstalowane juz i przelacza ale starcrafta nie uruchomie z optirun ... bez optirun uruchamia sie bez tekstur
<jacekn> 4TB transfer $40/miesiac
<jacekn> 5TB $80/miesiac
<TheNumb> jacekn: no nie wiem jak ty chcesz wykorzystać 4 TiB
<TheNumb> W sumie to nawet 1 TiB to i tak masa transferu.
<jacekn> zalezy co robisz ale nie wyglada to jakos super tanio. Chiciaz SSD w standardzie moze sie przydac
<mati75> TheNumb: zaraz ci coś pokaże
<TheNumb> jacekn: dokładnie.
<TheNumb> Mi wystarcza 1 TiB spokojnie.
<mati75> TheNumb: http://www.speedtest.net/result/3166711999.png
<jacekn> no ja w sumie nie wiem ile uzywam ale mysle zeby zrobic backupy online sobie a to troche pozre danych
<TheNumb> mati75: no i?
<mati75> 1TB można szybko wykorzystać
<TheNumb> Co ma upload/download do szybkości wykorzystywania transferu? ._.
<nuern> hmm no ciekawe co ma ... szybszy transfer szybsze wykorzystanie dostepnego transferu
<mati75> jak masz duży ruch to momentalnie leci
<TheNumb> No, zakładając że masz ruch to tak.
<TheNumb> Zależy jak używasz i do czego.
<jacekn> mati75: nuern: no ale co leci? wykorzystujesz zeby wykoszystywac? zciagasz losowe dane? nie rozumiem
<jacekn> mozesz wykorzystac != wykorzystasz, zalezy co masz na serwerze
<nuern> jacekn przyklad masz serwer www limit transfery 2TB oznacza to dane ktore moga zostac pobrane /wyslane z serwera
<jacekn> nuern: no rozumiem i tak jesli masz strone ktora jest tak popularna to potrzebujesz ale prawda jest taka za wiekszosc stron nie ma takigo problemu
<TheNumb> nuern: my uogólniamy a ty podajesz konkretny przykład ;x
<jacekn> nuern: poza tym sobie statyczne pliku wrzucasz na cos taniego co ma nielimitowany transfer i sprawa zaltwiona
<nuern> tak le zalezy od wielkosci plikow ;)
<nuern> i znowu limity
<jacekn> ten digitalocean wyglada fajnie przy malym zuzyciu ale przy wiekszym to bym jakiegos normalnego dydyka wolal
<nuern> i tak najtansze rozwiazania router z cloud albo serwerem www ;)
<nuern> tylko nie rozumiem po co serwer z ssd ;P
<jacekn> nuern: co ty gadasz? router na domowym DSLu?
<TheNumb> D:
<TheNumb> nuern ma fantazję
<jacekn> 1Mbit/s upload. Moment i 1TB sie zbiera!
<jacekn> chociaz ";)" bylo zatem wybaczam
<nuern> wie ktos jak wlaczyc starcrafta2 poprzez optirun ?
<dweller> nuern: optirun wine starcraft2.exe?
<nuern> dweller, jak by dzialalo to nie potrzebowalbym pomocy ;)
<TheNumb> nuern: widocznie nie będzie działało.
<nuern> no jesli nei wlacze z optirun to sie wlacza
<nuern> z optirun juz nie
<dweller> no to odpal basha z optirunem a potem starcrafta
<nuern> to samo
<TheNumb> no to graj w starcrafta na windowsie.
<TheNumb> ;]
<kklimonda> no, jedyna prawdziwa odpowiedź ;}
<nuern> nie mam l;P
<TheNumb> nuern: no to pograłeś.
<nuern> ehh pomocni jestescie ;P
<nuern> graj na windowsie
<gjm> A na co liczysz?
<nuern> heh od polskiej spolecznosci ubuntu chyba na nic
<gjm> Zrób natywnego Starcrafta to nie będzie problemu.
<kklimonda> podejrzewam, że ci którzy chcą grać na Ubuntu nie kupują sprzętu z optimusem
<kklimonda> jak widać więcej problemów niż korzyści ;)
<TheNumb> nuern: a spróbuj primusrun
<nuern> no tanio bylo to sie kupilo takiego lapka a nei innego
<TheNumb> Ciesz się, że w ogóle działa.
<TheNumb> ;]
<nuern> primusrun to samo
<TheNumb> nuern: no to nie zadziała ;D
<TheNumb> nuern: chyba było jakieś specjalne wine do starcrafta
<gjm> <ok>
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> poszet w końcu.
<jacekn> no w koncu bedzie spokoj na kanale
<gjm> Tak.
<TheNumb> .
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-08
<a55h0le> czesc probuje utworzyc bootable usb ale winusb zwraca mi kominukat ze moj usb jest uzywany, o co kaman?
<debil29> o win
<a55h0le> :)
<debil29> ;]
<a55h0le> chce sobie wrzucic winshit obok ubuntu zeby popykac w gierki ;)
<a55h0le> ok juz sobie poradzilem, wystarczylo odmontowac :P
<a55h0le> nara ;)
<a55h0le> jaki prog proponujecie do zrobienia bootable usb z winshit? pod gry :)
<gjm> 4l3 5up3r 3l0 5l4ng
<gjm> a55h0le: ms-sys
<a55h0le> hehe taki tak slangusik
<a55h0le> probowalem juz unetbootin, winusb i startup disk creator i kazdy sie wyjebal
<a55h0le> sprobuje ms-sys
<gjm> nie przeklinaj
<gjm> bo ci bozia język terefere
<a55h0le> ;]
<a55h0le> ~/ms-sys: make
<a55h0le> dobra mam i co teraz? ;)
<gjm> lrn2man
<BlessJah> [B/1
<BlessJah> [B/1
<jacekowski> [c/2
<TheNumb> [D/3]
<tobiasz29> o0
<bastetmilo> [A/0
<Ashiren> 1/0
<TheNumb> 2:0
<TheNumb> wygrałem
<gjm> nie
<TheNumb> ktoś tu abusuje opa
<gjm> kto?
<TheNumb> jakiś gjmbus
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-09
<jacekowski> 1sf
<jacekowski> 1st
<marzena> witam
<marzena> jest tu kto
<marzena> jestem po instalacji xubuntu :)
<mati75> gratulujemy
<gjm> tyle wygrać
<marzena> i niestety z tego co widze juz wystapil blad :(
<marzena> http://osworld.pl/xubuntu-14-04-konfiguracja-po-instalacji/
<marzena> dobry poradnik ?
<TheNumb> marzena: jaki błąd?
<TheNumb> A tego poradnika bym nie ruszał.
<gjm> wielbłąd
<marzena> zostal juz zgloszony
<TheNumb> marzena: system zaktualizowany?
<marzena> juz sprawdze
<marzena> instalacje przeprowadzalam z podlaczonym internetem
<marzena> a szczerze mowiac nie orientuje sie gdzie sprawdzic czy system jak zaaktualizowany
<TheNumb> Pewnie jest program który się nazywa "menedżer aktualizacji"
<TheNumb> Albo o podobnej nazwie.
<marzena> aktualizacje oprogramowania cos takiego znalazlam
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> I jak?
<marzena> oprogramowanie tego komputera jest aktualne
<TheNumb> no i miodzio (:
<marzena> chcialabym skonfigurowac xubuntu do zwyklej pracy, przegladarka, czasem film. Zastanawiam sie czy musze zainstalowac dodatkowe pakiety od normalnej pracy
<gjm> "chcialabym"
<gjm> it's a trap
<ftpd> Musisz.
<ftpd> extrasy zainstaluj.
<ftpd> I z głowy.
<marzena> skype z terminala instalowac
<ftpd> A, do tego vlc/mplayer, jak film.
<ftpd> Tej, miała być przeglądarka/film.
<ftpd> A nie skype. Skype ssie i używanie tego czegoś powinno być karalne.
<marzena> jest alternatywa dla ubuntu
<marzena> dla skype
<TheNumb> marzena: alternatywy są.
<TheNumb> Problemem zazwyczaj jest przekonanie rodziny/znajomych do używania czegoś innego.
<marzena> moge poznac nazwe
<TheNumb> google hangouts przykładowo
<TheNumb> jitsi
<marzena> ok
<marzena> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=146&t=145405
<marzena> wzorowac sie na tym dla obecnej wersji ubuntu
<ftpd> Jak chcesz.
<marzena> ok
<marzena> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<marzena> pozniej
<marzena> sudo get upgrade w terminalu
<mati75> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<marzena> konfiguracja pakietu ttf-mscorefont-installer i niestety nie moge niczego zrobic
<marzena> tab pomogl
<marzena> wszystko ok
<marzena> http://i.imgur.com/WsEkWrj.png
<marzena> ?
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> operacja przerwana
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> pacjent umar
<marzena> czyli z pakietow extras nici ?
<TheNumb> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<TheNumb> mati75: tak to się robiło?
<marzena> brak takiej komendy
<ftpd> dpkg-reconfigure.
<ftpd> Może spróbuj trochę pokombinować? Masz autouzupełnianie, wpisanie dpkg<tab> jest mądrzejsze niż 'ojej, nie ma komendy'.
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> sudo apt-get -f install
<TheNumb> :P
<mati75> TheNumb: co się robiło?
<mati75> sudo dpkg-configure -a
<jahoo> Cześć. Mam pytanie. Wiem, że trochę OT ale nie wiem, gdzie o to zapytać. Próbuję rozgryźć różnice pomiędzy procedurami a funkcjami w C++. Wiem, że funk. zwracają wartość a procedury nie. Ale co to dokładnie znaczy zwracać wartość?
<ftpd> No.... zwracać wartość.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jahoo> http://pastebin.com/KR1cC4US
<jahoo> http://pastebin.com/ksn5TZJR
<jahoo> Jedno to funkcja a drugie to procedura
<ftpd> Masz funkcję suma(a, b). Wywołujesz suma(12,15) i w wyniku dostajesz 27.
<jahoo> Obie dają ten sam wynik. Więc, jaka jest różnica?
<matti_> Co tam
<ftpd> Taka, ze mozesz napisac zmienna=suma(12,15)
<Ashiren> taka ze jedno drukuje wynik i nie mozesz nic z tym zrobic
<Ashiren> a cos jakbys chcial ten kwadrat jeszcze przetworzyc
<matti_> mam pytanko jak mogę sobie poradzić z kernel panic
<ftpd> Zrebootuj.
<ftpd> :P
<en0x> :D
<en0x> naklejke daj tam gdzie pisze kernel panic
<matti_> a markerem mogę zamalować?
<ftpd> Możesz napluć.
<TheNumb> Ashiren: jak nie możesz z tym zrobić?
<TheNumb> Możesz przez referencję wrzucić do jakiejś zmiennej ;p
<matti_> nie pluję na ludzi
<jahoo> Ok, czyli funkcję można wykorzystać do dalszych obliczeń a procedurę już nie.
<TheNumb> Dlaczego nie można? :<
<TheNumb> Po prostu nie zawsze chcesz żeby funkcja coś zwracała.
<TheNumb> Np, modyfikujesz stan obiektu.
<matti_> ech
<matti_> mam problem bo debian nie chce mi wstać i wśród tajemniczych wyświetlanych cyferek i literek pojawia się kernel panic
<TheNumb> matti_: zrób zdjęcie
<TheNumb> matti_: i zapraszamy na #debian-pl
<matti_> bywałem kiedyś tam
<TheNumb> pamiętam
<matti_> ale tam jest jeszcze bardziej pusto niż tutaj
<Ashiren> no to #archlinux.pl
<en0x> idz na gentoo-pl
<en0x> :p
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> #gentoo-pl najlepsiejszy nakał na freenode
<TheNumb> kanał też
<TheNumb> ;C
<TheNumb> Cojapisze.
<en0x> dokladnie
<Ashiren> no kał
<TheNumb> matti_: albo zainstaluj ubuntu jak człowiek.
<TheNumb> I pytaj tutaj ;-)
<matti_> no to ten etap mam za sobą
<matti_> dla mnie nie ma nic lepszego niż kilka systemów operacyjnych na jednym komputerze
<TheNumb> zainstaluj gentoo
<matti_> ale tu mam z kolei dziwny problem dotyczący nie budzenia się monitora po wyłączeniu się
<matti_> tak gentoo
<matti_> coś dla mnie
<matti_> ja mam problemy z buntu którego używam od dawna
<ftpd> [20:04:14]  <matti_>	dla mnie nie ma nic lepszego niż kilka systemów operacyjnych na jednym komputerze
<ftpd> Dorośniesz.
<matti_> tak
<matti_> jak jeden zepsuję to na drugim mogę szukać pomocy
<matti_> bez ciśnienia jak przy szukaniu pomocy z liveCD
<matti_> już dorosłem, czasem nie mam cierpliwości do szukania pomocy ot i cała historyja
<BlessJah> dorosniesz, kupisz drugi komputer
<TheNumb> drogi*
<TheNumb> :P
<BlessJah> TheNumb: drugi niekoniecznie musi byc drogi, wazne zeby sie psul nie czesciej niz pierwszy
<bastetmilo> pfff
<matti_> ja mam zły dotyk jeśli chodzi o dyski
<bastetmilo> dorośli ludzie kupują Maki ;)
<matti_> Makiboye kupują Maki
<TheNumb> Nie.
<TheNumb> Dorośli ludzie kupują windowsa.
 * TheNumb ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.2 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3612QM CPU @ 2.10GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 8061 MB Total (5511 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon HD 7700M Series ** Uptime: 0.31 Hours **
<matti_> o mam radeona z tej serii dla stacjonarek
<matti_> ale procek na wypasie
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> wolno kompiluje
<TheNumb> ;/
<Ashiren> po co kompilowac
<TheNumb> Taki webkit-gtk mieli się 40 minut
<TheNumb> Ashiren: żeby nie używać parcha.
<matti_> przy moim E7300 czy 7400 dualcore
<TheNumb> Tyle.
<matti_> to wiesz
<matti_> dobra miło się gadało a teraz wyjaśnie co chciałbym zrobić i pytam czy to ma jakiś sens?
<TheNumb> ale co?
<TheNumb> :|
<matti_> mam napewno kilka starszych jąder debiana więc pytanie czy podmianka na to aktualne miałaby jakis sens
<TheNumb> oddaj mu jądra
<matti_> czy jest szansa powiedzmy koło 70% że zadziała
<matti_> ach puryści
<matti_> kernel
<TheNumb> zabootuj stary kernel
<matti_> brzmi lepiej mam nadzieję
<TheNumb> w grubie pewnie jeszcze leży
<matti_> ło to mie się rozchodzi
<matti_> eeeeeee
<TheNumb> !seen Wizard
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<matti_> czemu o tym nie pomyślałem nie wiem
<TheNumb> No.
<matti_> najprostsze wyjście
<TheNumb> Rusz głową następnym razem ;-)
<TheNumb> :D
<matti_> ruszyłem byłem tam tylko butowałem ostatni wpis
<matti_> z góry
<matti_> teraz próba z dołu
<TheNumb> Ashiren: co zamiast kdm?
<matti_> za minutę wracam
<TheNumb> bo kdm trąci myszką
<Ashiren> tylko kdm
<TheNumb> kdm umar
<Ashiren> chyab ty
<TheNumb> no umar, kufa
<Ashiren> a zeby go wlaczyc to systemctl enable kdm
<TheNumb> nie o to chodzi
<TheNumb> Już nie rozwijają :<
<Ashiren> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SDDM
<TheNumb> Z lightdm problem jest taki, że greetery są brzydkie
<TheNumb> SDDM też
<Ashiren> to umrzyj
<TheNumb> sam umrzyj
<TheNumb> ;/
<gjm> hm…
<gjm> kurde… ;D
<TheNumb> gjm: tak, urwisy działają.
<matti_> działa
<matti_> nieźle
<TheNumb> matti_: 5 złoty
<matti_> numer konta
<TheNumb> 0 700 880 774 - zadzwoń teraz
<TheNumb> ew. 0 700 880 770
<matti_> i prosić o TheNumb
<TheNumb> tak
<gjm> odebrała twoja mama :/
<TheNumb> ;/
<matti_> moja matka siedzi z tyłu ;P
<matti_> efekty pulpitu nie banglają
<TheNumb> matti_: widocznie sterowniki nietenteges
<matti_> nom
<matti_> coś nie śmiagają jak powinny
<matti_> no ustawiłem już rysowanie ramek działa znośnie przy przesuwaniu okien więc nie narzekam
<matti_> częsące okienka nie działajom :(
<matti_> sterowniki ati ostatnio bardzo nietenteges
<TheNumb> te nowe bardzo tenteges
<TheNumb> przynajmniej u mnie ;-)
<matti_> no trzeba to wszystko http://goo.gl/rVNhaa
<TheNumb> tag
<matti_> teraz mi się system aktualizuje
<matti_> nie wiem czemu, ale od zawsze podoba mi się KDE i jego możliwość konfiguracji
<matti_> oraz integracja z kdelook
<TheNumb> ja też nie wiem
<matti_> drugim środowiskiem jak dla mnie jest XFCE
<TheNumb> tylko unity
<matti_> wygląda jak gnome 2 ale jakoś mi się zawsze łatwiej tam odnaleźć
<matti_> unity
<matti_> nie wiem czy kiedykolwiek miałem zainstalowane
<matti_> może powienienem na virtualbox zainstalować
<TheNumb> gnome zainstaluj
<TheNumb> ; D
<xaxes`> gunwo
<TheNumb> gunwome
<TheNumb> xaxes`: tag?
<matti_> nie będę sobie na debianie bruździł
<matti_> i tak pewnie część bibliotek mam poinstalowanych
<TheNumb> matti_: jak bruździł? ;/
<matti_> np do synaptica
<TheNumb> Przecież GNOME to standardowy pulpit w debianie.
<TheNumb> Nie ma żadnego brużdżenia :F
<matti_> dlatego zawsze szukam Debiana z KDE:)
<xaxes`> matti_: jesteś kolejnym skrzypem, co ręcznie rozwiązuje zależności, bo szkoda mu miejsca na dysku?
<TheNumb> xaxes`: lol :D
<TheNumb> xaxes`: przecież skrzypu ma gentoo
<xaxes`> TheNumb: ja nie żartuję ._.
<xaxes`> TheNumb: skrzyp miał debiana
<TheNumb> Teraz ma gentu.
<xaxes`> i ręcznie napierdalał zależności
<matti_> nie jestem
<TheNumb> xaxes`: coś czuję, że skrzypu powinien był pójść w slacka :D
<matti_> jestem takim skrzypem (cokolwiek to znaczy), który jest tak wygodny i tak się na tym wszystkim nie zna, że chce by system za niego robił wszystko
<TheNumb> matti_: zainstaluj kubuntu
<bastetmilo> kup Maka
<TheNumb> będzie pan zadowolony
<TheNumb> Albo kup maka
<matti_> no przynajmniej trudniejszą zdecydowaną większość
<TheNumb> lepsza opcja
<matti_> na macka mnie nie stać
<matti_> kubuntu jest fajne ogólnie
<matti_> mam już na dysku
<matti_> ale jak tylko wychodzi nowa wersja to mnie kusi do aktualizacji i się wysypuje
<xaxes`> kubuntu działa
<xaxes`> matti_: to poczekaj kilka tygodni
<matti_> jak narazie najlepszy jest z testowanych debian
<xaxes`> matti_: ogarnij fetorkę :3
<xaxes`> TheNumb: c'nie?
<matti_> lubię paczki deb
<xaxes`> no to alien
<TheNumb> xaxes`: fetorka ogólnie tak
<TheNumb> ale nie u mnie niestety
<TheNumb> Naparza wiatrakiem jak szatan.
<xaxes`> ahm
<xaxes`> tnij
<TheNumb> Nie udało mi się jeszcze opanować :(
<xaxes`> TheNumb: ale wiatrakiem cpu?
<matti_> jestem takim fanem, że miałem chyba nawet kde 4.0 zainstalowane
<TheNumb> xaxes`: mam tylko jeden
<matti_> na lato sobie zainstaluj i ustaw odpowiednio :P
<xaxes`> TheNumb: tlp nie pomaga?
<TheNumb> xaxes`: nie.
<matti_> fetora summer edition :P
<TheNumb> Bo ten laptop ma biedne acpi
<TheNumb> A tak dokładnie to go nie ma.
<TheNumb> ;/
<matti_> kurde muszę się wziąć za moje wiatraki
<TheNumb> Tzn, okrojone że prawie nic <:
<matti_> w końcu
<matti_> się chyba tranzystorek zjarał w sterowniku i nie banglają
<matti_> gorzej, że nie mam lutownicy ;P
<matti_> hmm
<matti_> nuda
<TheNumb> instaluj gentoo
<TheNumb> nie będziesz się nudził
<matti_> oglądacie ligę mistrzów?
<matti_> no i obejrzę X znając życie za dwa tygodnie
<TheNumb> nie oglądanie.
<matti_> albo u dziewczyny na windowisie:P
<matti_> kumpel miał kiedyś gentoo może dalej ma
<matti_> nie ma to jak kompilacja open office :)
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> Teraz jest lepiej.
<TheNumb> Trochę zrównoleglili system budowania.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<matti_> czy jest jakaś opcja w firefox by powiększać okno zachowując proprcje, ale coś lepszego niż na oko
<TheNumb> matti_: jest
<TheNumb> dodatek Zoom Page
<TheNumb> ;p
<matti_> nie znałem
<matti_> już dodaję :)
<matti_> nie do końca o to mi chodziło
<matti_> ale widzę jest coś w kde
<m477> TPB [']
<TheNumb> umar i nierzyje
<mati75> śpij słodko aniołku
<matti_> jak nie ma tpb to znaczy, że koniec świata bliski
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-10
<grek> czesc
<grek> mam problem z naprawa grup po reinstalacji windowsa tu jest  konsoli
<grek> http://pastebin.com/wwjFteGv
<grek> a tu ten samonaprawiacz dokladne dane http://pastebin.com/X8HC2JNJ
<grek> wie ktos moze gdzie jest problem
<gjm> grup
<gjm> ,_,
<grek> grub
<grek> :)
<grek> jeden problem znaleziony a inny ? :)
<tobiasz29> in
<tobiasz29> w
<gooral> witam wszystkich]
<gooral> sam korzystam z windowsa ale pewnej osobie bylem zmuszony wgrac ubuntu, slaby sprzet i juz nierozwijany windowsp
<TheNumb> gooral: gratulacje
<gooral> skorzystalem z przewodnika ubuntu 14.04
<gooral> tylko mam problem przy instalacji wtyczki adobe
<gooral> oczywiscie pipelight wgrane poprawnie
<gooral> gdyz instalacja pakietu silverlight przebiegla prawidlowo
<gooral> shockwave chyba takze gdyz widzialem ze przegladarka pobierala odpowiednie pliki
<gooral> problem wystepuje z adobe flash player
<gooral> sprawdzalem w konsoli i wypluwa mi ze jest enabled
<gooral> czyli wszystko ok
<gooral> ale nawet nie widzialem zeby przegladarka pobrala odpowiednie pliki
<gooral> moge niby skorzystac z tego polecenia
<gooral> sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer
<gooral> ale teraz zastanawiam sie czy jesli flash instalowalem przy uzyciu pipeflight nie musze edytowac powyzszego polecenia
<gooral> z gory dziekuje za wszelkie porady w tej sprawie
<gooral> oczywiscie zalezy mi na najnowszej wersji flasha
<gooral> dlatego korzystam z bibliotek pipeflight
<gooral> przepraszam jestem ponownie
<gooral> czy spotkaliscie sie kiedys z nastepujacym problemem
<gooral> daje wyloguj wpisuje haslo administratora i ciagle wyskakuje informacja bledne haslo, raport o bledach chce sprawdzic wpisuje haslo, bledne haslo
<gooral> mozliwe ze haslo uleglo zmianie
<gooral> wpisujac w terminalu sudo passwd i potwierdzeniu hasla otrzymuje komunikat
<gooral> niestety prosze sprobowac ponownie
<TheNumb> po co chcesz zmienić hasło rootowi?
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz zmienić hasło swojemu użytkownikowi to robisz to samym passwd
<TheNumb> Ew możesz to sobie wyklikać.
<tobiasz29> w sumie... dobrze mu tak  :|
<overkill> witam wszystkich :)
<overkill> nick/gooral
<gooral> tobiaszku czemu tak sadzisz
<gooral> zle zrozumialem pewna komende fakt byl to moj blad
<gooral> jednak dzieki forumowicza rozwiazalem ten problem
<mati75> irc =! forum
<gooral> musialem skorzystac z trybu recovery, pozwolic na zapis i z konta roota dokonac zmiany hasla dla uzytkownika w moim przypadku dom
<gooral> tutaj wszystko sie udala ale po ponownym uruchomieniu nastapil problem z rozdzielczoscia
<gooral> nie moglem zmienic na natywna, i odswiezanie 0Hz
<gooral> restart i wszystko ok
<gooral> panowie lub panie jakie wykonac teraz akcje
<gooral> chcialbym sprawdzic stabilnosc systemu czy nie bedzie przypadkiem wiecej takich nieoczekiwanych akcji :(
<gooral> tym bardziej ze jest to komputer dla kogos, zajalem sie hardware, nowa pasta, bateria cr2032, pamieci przetestowane memtest 86+, napiecia sprawdzone multimetrem, dysk sprawdzony.
<gooral> zdecydowalem sie na xubuntu
<gooral> dlatego chcialbym dopiac wszystko na ostatni guzik
<tobiasz29> ._.
<gjm> ,_,
<TheNumb> ,_,
<gooral> :)
<tobiasz29> gooral: dopnij... najlepiej zmieniając dystro  :)
<gooral> probowalem manjaro ale z nim byl problem z pekiem kluczy
<tobiasz29> o0
<gooral> podczas pierwszej aktualizacji po instalacji
<tobiasz29> jaki problem?
<gooral> probowalem rozwiazan z zagranicznych for ale bezskutecznie
<gooral> z pekiem kluczy podczas aktuazliacji oprogramowania klucz nie mogl zostac zweryfikowany
<gooral> latka dla mozilli i chyba jedna systemowa
<gooral> i tu juz na samym starcie byl problem
<tobiasz29> ok... nie wnikam
<gooral> teraz mam xubuntu ustawilem zgodnie z poardnikiem przewodnik po ubuntu
<jacekowski> zainstalowalbym windowsa jesli to ma byc komputer co ma dzialac niezawodnie
<jacekowski> ale jakis win7 albo 8
<gooral> i shockwave, silverlight przy uzyciu bibliotek pipelight zainstalowane prawidlowo ale z flashem problem
<jacekowski> i tylko upewnic sie ze uzytkownik jest z ograniczeniami a nie administrator
<gooral> jacekowski tylko tutaj jest problem z sprzetem
<gooral> socket am2
<gooral> procesor celeron 1,6GHz, Pamieci 1,5GB
<tobiasz29> musi działać, no way
<jacekowski> uuuu
<jacekowski> ubuntu na tym tez ledwo co pociagnie
<gooral> jacekowski tylko ja mam xubunutu
<tobiasz29> może umówmy sie, że masz linux... mam slabszy sprzęt i KDE na pokładzie  :)
<gooral> aby windows 7/8 dzialal prawidlowo musialbym dokonac wmiany procesora np. athlon x2 3800 i 2gb pamieci czestotliwosc 800 w dual channel, niestety obecnie brak funduszy, robie to po znajomosci
<gooral> tobiaszku to moge rownie dobrze powiedziec ze mam unix bo z niego wywodzi sie linux
<gjm> masz chaos, bo wszystko powstało z chaosu
<tobiasz29> uuu...
<tobiasz29> gooral: wycofuje sie z dyskusji  :)
<gooral> oczywiscie zartuje :)
<tobiasz29> ja tez  :D
<gooral> obecnie wystarczy mi tylko poprawne zainstalowanie flasha za pomoc pipelight zalezy mi na nowych aktualizacjach
<gooral> jesli system nie bedzie sypal bledami powinno obecnie wsyatrczyc, do ewentualnej zmiany cpu, ramu i psu bo takze jest kiepskiej jakosci :(
<tobiasz29> a bedzie sypał?  ]:)
<gooral> to znaczy tobiaszku, co masz na mysli
<tobiasz29> system nie sypie błędami ot tak se... musi mieć powód... a hardware raczej rzadko jest powodem
<gooral> a np freezy komputera, moga wynikac z zbyt niskiego napiecia dostarczanego do podzespolow. Czyli brak trzymania napiec w normie atx.
<gooral> Czytam sobie teraz i radeon + linux nie jest podobno za dobrym rozwiazaniem
<gooral> moze dlatego wystepuje co jakis czas problem z rozdzielczoscia
<tobiasz29> :D  mam radka od 6 lat i bangla  :)
<gooral> jaki model
<tobiasz29> teraaz ... chwila ....HD4250
<gooral> ale powiedz sam ca moze wplywac na taka niestabilnosc, jest to swiezo postawiony sytem, podstawowe pakiety
<gooral> a tutaj problem z haslem, oczywiscie pewnie ja cos poknyszalem jak to swiezy user tego systemu. Jednak problem z rozdzielczoscia mnie martwi :(.
<tobiasz29> gooral: szczerze?
<gooral> pewno
<tobiasz29> po prostu trza to dostroić, masz defaul ustawienia... to trochę trwa
<tobiasz29> t
<gooral> czyli dopiero po przejsciu bolaczki z wszystim bledami odpowiednimi ustawienia system bedzie stabble
<matti_> Bry
<gooral> :)
<piotrekzg> witam
<piotrekzg> Czy na Mincie można odpalić vod tvn player? Cały czas krzyczy o wtyczkę silverlight, zainstalowałem moonlight i nic nie dało, może ktoś coś podpowie?
<TheNumb> piotrekzg: pipelight
<TheNumb> http://pipelight.net/cms/installation.html
<piotrekzg> też instalowałem, nie działa albo coś źle robię?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-11
<BlessJah> 1st
<denysonique> Dlaczego w zjebuntu nie da się usunąć całęgo KDE automatycznie?
<TheNumb> 2rd
<TheNumb> denysonique: da się prawie całe
<TheNumb> Nawet jednym poleceniem!
<TheNumb> denysonique: tego używałem kiedyś: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntuprecise
<denysonique> ale co to ma w ogóle być...
<denysonique> przy normalnym menedżerze paczek, wpisujesz `usuń kde` i usuwa KDE wraz z niepotrzebnymi zależnościami
<TheNumb> nie
<tobiasz29> pacman -Rscc kde    potem     pacman -Qtd  i czysto posprzatane
<ftpd> Dzieciaki, DOBRY i sprawdzony VPN, żeby się pod amerykańca podszyć?
<TheNumb> ftpd: http://www.mydevil.net/vpn.html
<TheNumb> :P
<ftpd> Potrzebuję jednorazowo. Może być za hajs, ale żadne abonamenty.
<TheNumb> takich jest masa
<TheNumb> za friko ;p
<TheNumb> ftpd: a do czego potrzebujesz?
<ftpd> Ziomek chce 'coś kupić'.
<gjm> hrhr
<ftpd> Więcej nie wiem.
<dweller> ftpd: weź postaw na jakimś DO i tyle
<ftpd> Ja nic nie będę 'stawiał'. To nie dla mnie.
<ftpd> Kolega chce _Raz_ wejść na jakąś stronę, która z .pl nie wpuszcza.
<ftpd> Zrobić tam zakup i n@r@.
<dweller> no to zapłaci te 1-2zł za czas serwera i tyle
<dweller> mało skryptów do vpn jest?
<ftpd> No właśnie nie wiem, pytam.
<dweller> https://github.com/Nyr/openvpn-install
<dweller> swojego czasu z tego korzystałem do takich rzeczy
<ftpd> No ale to muszę mieć jakiegoś vpsa tam.
<dweller> nie wiem, sam se szukaj rozwiązania
<dweller> ja mam
<ftpd> No ja nie powiem nietechnicznemu gościowi 'postaw sobie vpsa', bo nie ogarnie.
<jacekowski> ftpd: torem mozesz kombinowac
<jacekowski> ftpd: bo mozna ustawic preferencje co do uzywanego exit node
<m477> jest sens instalowac system na virtualnej maszynie na zewnetrzynym dysku na USB 3.0?
<m477> czy bedzie zamulało
<kretu> m477: jak to windows, to nie ważne na jakim dysku zainstalujesz :>
<ftpd> jacekowski: To ma być gotowe rozwiązanie dla _nietechnicznego_ znajomego. Wejdź tu, zarejestruj się, zaplać, działa.
<gjm> jeszcze się z tym bawisz?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-12
<totalizator> kupił ktoś zoom.me?
<BlessJah> popsulem linuksa
<BlessJah> o, update initramfs chyba pomogl
<BlessJah> tia
<TheNumb> ale psuja z tego bidżeja
<Ashiren> pacaur -Syu
<Ashiren> ops
<BlessJah> Ashiren: nowe narzedzie do aur?
<BlessJah> sigh
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ich jest od pyty i ciut ciut
<TheNumb> Ashiren: pacaur -S joguty
<TheNumb> Ashiren: pacaur -S jogurt
<TheNumb> :<
<BlessJah> no mnoza sie caly czas
<Wachu> Siemka, ogarnia ktos SSH? mam problem z polaczeniem sie do serwera VPS
<BlessJah> zadaj pytanie
<Wachu> kupiłem jakis najtanszy serwer za 2 dolary do nauki, ale nie wiem jak sie z nim polaczyc. W panelu administracyjnym tego serwera mam podane tylko primary IP: 192.168.2.218 i hostname, przez obydwa nie idzie sie polaczyc
<Wachu> tak wygląda panel http://i.imgur.com/rSRaE0j.png
<Wachu> Dlaczego jest takie IP? Jakby to było w zakresie lan
<gjm> :DDD
<mati75> select an IP
<Wachu> reverse DNS, próbowałem to ustawić, bez rezultatu
<mati75> a jakie tam są ip?
<Wachu> tylko i wyłącznie 192.168.2.218
<mati75> nie ma jakiegoś przekierowania na zewnątra
<mati75> bo to wygląda jak vps zza natem
<Wachu> szukałem juz chyba wszędzie :P
<mati75> to ticket do supportu
<BlessJah> musisz poszukac w pomocy strony na ktorej kupiles ten vps
<Wachu> mam dostep do tego serwera przez command center, ale przez to sie nawet nie da zedytować pliku, tylko klepanie komend
<BlessJah> wyglada wlasnie jak nat, do tego przekierowanie portow albo ssh z dodatkowym skokiem
<Wachu> w specyfikacji tego serwera jest "Nat IPV4 (Shared)"
<Wachu> i native ipv6
<Wachu> Mi to nic nie mówi, ale wam pewnie dużo
<mati75> musisz znaleźć panel w którym można przekierować port do ssh
<mati75> http://lowendstock.com/
<mati75> za $3.95 są z publicznym ip
<denysonique_> Wachu: czyli nie masz wlasnego ipv4
<denysonique_> wg specs
<Wachu> Okej :D w takim razie nie przyda mi się taki serwer
<Wachu> A mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Bo chciałbym eksperymentować z tym serwerem i postawic np. nginx, a potem jakiegoś mini bloga na wordpressie
<Wachu> potem żeby się nie łączyć z blogiem przez ip tylko przez domenę to musze taką wykupić?
<gjm> serio?
<mati75> gjm: troll or seriously idiot
<Wachu> Czy wykupuje dopiero wtedy jeśli np. adres jest zajęty?
<denysonique_> Wachu: musisz kupic domene
<mati75> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domena_internetowa
<denysonique_> Wachu: i ustawic DNS aby szlo na ip serwera
<Wachu> matit75: raczej gimbus samouk.
<denysonique_> Wachu: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<denysonique_> mati75: zly link dales
<denysonique_> >Dzięki DNS nazwa mnemoniczna, np. pl.wikipedia.org jest tłumaczona na odpowiadający jej adres IP, czyli 91.198.174.192
<mati75> tam były linki niżej
<Wachu> Dobra, dzięki wielkie za pomoc :) Miłej noc
<Wachu> y
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/06uFhsl.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-13
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/W7452oD.jpg
<tobiasz29> Jakie otoczenie, taka mina kota. Ten sam futrzak w domciu nie wygladaałby jak wampir.   :)
<TheNumb> Co ten wachu
<TheNumb> :|
<jacekn> nikt biedakowi nie powiedzial o /etc/hosts
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/JB8uHWn.jpg
<Bercik> ile kotów :o
<tobiasz29> czy
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2014/10/30/7269c4b7-223e-4c18-8f16-e32737f40ef6.jpg
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: kurde... ja się pytam, co na tym zdjęciu robi MÓJ Kuba (w tle)   :)
<Ashiren> tobiasz29: ten czarny?
<tobiasz29> jaki czarny... pasiak z białym kołnierzykiem i białymi skarpetami  ;|
<tobiasz29> krewny żbika     ....    daleki     ...   :)
<denysonique_> http://i.imgur.com/nHL2wiX.png
<TheNumb> gjm: zwykły parch jest tak samo stabilny jak ALARM?
<Ashiren> even stabilniejszy
<TheNumb> :|
<TheNumb> To jeszcze żeby tylko catalysty dobrze działały
<Ashiren> alez dzialaja
<TheNumb> jakiś czas temu gdm ubijał xorg pod catalystami
<TheNumb> Nie wiem czy chcę zrezygnować z ubuntu :<
<Ashiren> czemu wogole zaczynales z ubuntu
<TheNumb> bo działa (tm)
<TheNumb> gentoo mi się znudziło
<Ashiren> :3 http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2014/12/43674f090a33d9d9ce2ba040ee5ff03c.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2014-12-14
<appetight> hello
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-07
<hendrix84> czy można za pomocą iwconfig lepiej dostroić sterownik wifi ? jeśli tak to czym ?
<firemark> dostroić? jak gitarę?
<Dread> do co?
<firemark> hendrix84: explain
<firemark> iwconfig raczej ma zasadę 1) dowiedzieć się co ustawiłeś 2) ustawić essid
<firemark> i w sumie… tyle
<firemark> s/zasadę/zadanie/
<Dread> w sumie on pewnie nawet nie wie o co mu chodzi
<hendrix84> czy byłby ktoś zainteresowany współpracą z gnu przy gadu gadu ?
<hendrix84> omnismoriar@mail.ru
<d42> co.
<firemark> co.
<hendrix84> zbieram ludzi
<xaxes`> hendrix84: ale do czego?
<hendrix84> organizuje to ale nie ma 100 proc pewności
<hendrix84> do współpracy programistycznej
<hendrix84> usprawnieniach bezpieczeństwa
<hendrix84> flagowości produktu
<hendrix84> jak będzie ekipa to gotowi admini mogą być
<xaxes`> hendrix84: ale nadal nie wiem jaki to projekt
<hendrix84> dużo zależy od Stallmana i GG
<hendrix84> czy oni są już sprzedani czy nie
<firemark> hendrix84: ??? :D
<xaxes`> hendrix84: ale co, GNU/Gadu-Gadu?
<hendrix84> mhm
<firemark> hendrix84: wiesz że istnieje kadu?
<hendrix84> gg lepsze może być
<hendrix84> kadu swoją drogą
<xaxes`> ...czyli yet another GG client
<firemark> yagg
<hendrix84> może najlepszy
<hendrix84> co z tego że następny
<hendrix84> jak jest
<xaxes`> Lepiej napiszcie implementacje serwera
<hendrix84> chodzi o bezpieczeństwo
<firemark> przecież ten protokół jest martwy
<hendrix84> prywatność
<firemark> cmon
<firemark> gg był zawsze chujowym protokołem i nic z tym nie robili, to skończyli marnie
<hendrix84> przy w spółpracy z gnu rozwinie się
<hendrix84> no i będzie faza
<hendrix84> temu się nie odmawia
<d42> xDDDD
<hendrix84> to walka z rządem
<hendrix84> także
<d42> słodki stepujący jezusie
<hendrix84> z pisem czy innymi chujami
<hendrix84> bo zabierze się im duży kęsek
<hendrix84> przywrócenie MOJEJ GENERACJII
<hendrix84> w projekcie
<hendrix84> lepszej niż fb
<hendrix84> jeśłi pójdzie
<hendrix84> ja mam komputer na serwer
<xaxes`> :D
<hendrix84> nowy
<hendrix84> na i7 32nm 2 gen
<hendrix84> niewiem czy na serwer się nadaje
<hendrix84> ale moja generacja powinna odżyć
<hendrix84> stare konta
<hendrix84> do wolnych programistow
<dweller> co tu sie tworzy
<BlessJah> tez nie wiem
<BlessJah> koziolinux drugi
<firemark> co to za gadu gadu przebudzenia
<firemark> :D
<firemark> hendrix84: chłopie, spóźniłeś się o 6 lat z gg
<d42> tylko 6? :uu
<hendrix84> program był dobry gg 6
<Bodzioslaw> Uuuu
<Bodzioslaw> I poleciał
<firemark> gjm: za co w sumie :D
<dweller> 12:45>  hendrix84> z pisem czy innymi chujami
<dweller> od biedy
<Bodzioslaw> Wojownik
<qermit> herselfco to za ziomek był?
<qermit> co to za siomek być?
<drathir> lol
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> gg to zuo...
<drathir> mail ru ^^
<mati75> 14:32 <@mati75> ten mail w domeniu mail.ru
<mati75> 14:33 <@mati75> profesjonalizm
<mati75> 14:33 <@mati75> gość z cyklu : ja mam pomysł wy zróbcie za darmo
<firemark> chyba tak.
<BlessJah> qermit: koziolinux drugi
<BlessJah> qermit: ma sprzet na serwer, core i7, jak stallman sie zgodzi to bedzie robil gnu gadu, tylko ludzi szuka
<dweller> jeleni*
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-08
<lnxmen> Witam, Ubuntu 15.10 na laptopie je strasznie dużo energii.
<lnxmen> 28-30W, gdzie normalnie powinno być 11-12W.
<lnxmen> Nie wiem, gdzie szukać przyczyny. Jedyne co się zmieniło po kilku ostatnich upgrade'ach, to złe wykrywanie maksymalnej rozdzielczości na monitorze w laptopie.
<lnxmen> dmesg http://pastebin.com/trzN8v1Z
<lnxmen> Kernel także aktualizowałem, ale na starym też jest 28-30W.
<lnxmen> Na 4.1 (wersja LTS) także tyle samo...
<lnxmen> Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?
<dj_oko> lnxmen, powertop
<lnxmen> dj_oko: To nie taki prosty problem.
<lnxmen> Właśnie z powertopa czerpię wiedzę na temat zużycia energii.
<lnxmen> I mam w zdecydowanej większości „Good” w powertopie.
<lnxmen> Mogę na tym zaoszczędzić jakieś 1.5-2W.
<lnxmen> A problem polega na tym, że zużycie jest prawie o 20W za duże.
<dj_oko> czyli z kernelem trzeba pogadać
<dj_oko> na początek kernel boot parameters
<dj_oko> zrób "noapic"
<dj_oko> masz tam kartę NVidii?
<lnxmen> Tak.
<lnxmen> noapic i reboot
<dj_oko> to zawsze jest rakotwórcze połączenie
<dj_oko> nvidia + laptop + linux
<lnxmen> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<lnxmen> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF106GLM [Quadro 2000M] (rev a1)
<lnxmen> Wcale nie jest. Wcześniej całkiem dobrze dawało radę.
<lnxmen> Teraz spadło do poziomu Windowsa. :v
<lnxmen> btw, kernel 4.4.0-040400rc4-generic jest okej, czy użyć innego?
<dj_oko> rc4?
<dj_oko> hm
<dj_oko> trochę "nowy"
<lnxmen> Właściwie, który jest stable dla 15.10?
<lnxmen> Flaga noapic przy dodaniu do kernela 4.2.0-17-generic powoduje kernel panic po wstaniu X'ów.
<dj_oko> myślę, że to dobry moment na zapytanie o pomoc kogoś, kto autentycznie choć raz sam używał ubuntu
<dj_oko> ale co do poboru mocy, dalej obstawiam nvidię/optimusa
<lnxmen> Ja też to obstawiam, ale nie wiem co z tym zrobic.
<lnxmen> A jednak czas pracy na baterii ponad 2.5 raza dłuższy, to dosyć znacząca róznica.
<dj_oko> ja do tego stopnia wiem, że to nie działa, że nie kupuję laptopów z kartami graficznymi :D
<lnxmen> Tia, jakby mnie było stać na kupienie sobie mocnego PC i osobno dosyć dobrego laptopa, to bym nie kupował wszystkiego w jednym...
<d42> kup sobie monitor i zewnętrzną karte graficzną
<d42> as in zwykłą i wciep ją po expresscard :_D
<lnxmen> I co to zmieni? ;x
<d42> i sprzedaj laptopa z optimusem
<d42> ale generalnie powinno działać ;3
<lnxmen> Aj, coś Ty. Laptop jest świeny - nawet jeżeli ma Optimusa.
<lnxmen> Spróbuję z noapic na 4.0.0...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-10
<szymon_g> witam
<firemark> żegnam
<szymon_g> jak wyglada wsparcie dla APU od amd pod linuchem na otwartych sterach? mozna liczyc na pelna wydajnosc i np audio po hdmi czy lepiej jest uzyc zamknietych sterow?
<Dread> chodzi pięknie.
<Dread> aż pała mięknie
<Dread> andrzej_duda: no nie, zbrodniarzu?
<Dread> a teraz sie nie odzywa, cham prostak jeden
<Dread> by tylko o tym smoleńsku gadał
<andrzej_duda> nie żeby coś
<andrzej_duda> ale trochę właśnie pracuję
<Dread> nowość
<Dread> to pracuj, pracuj, strzelaj tam
<Bodzioslaw> Dread: pewnie z kałasznikowa nakurwia
<Bodzioslaw> jak mu nie wstyd
<Dread> no
<firemark> ale wy się kochacie
<jacekowski> nawet nie wiedzialem ze sa ludzie co apu uzywaja
<Ashiren> chyba ty
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-11
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://t.chzbgr.com/ThumbnailCache/full/i.chzbgr.com/completestore/15/12/10/nZQ_-4E6ckeQiSXZJkuZvA2.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-12
<dweller> ja swojego kota jebłem wczoraj kapciem
<dweller> łajza nauczyła się drapać do drzwi jak głodny jest
<Ashiren> :3 http://30.media.tumblr.com/Jjkybd3nSfqi86rbWTeKBVGio1_500.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a7bzV4q_700b.jpg
<Ashiren> o.o http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/azV6LwK_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> :6 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aw7Rj3D_460s_v1.jpg
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a9P3KvL_460svwm.webm
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aXXBjy9_460svwm.webm
<Ashiren> ;3 https://i.imgur.com/jFhC9hU.jpg
<d42> ;3
<jacekows1i> j windows
<firemark> jacekowski: ;-)
#ubuntu-pl 2015-12-13
<Ashiren> 1st
<firemark> wat
<crusty> 2nd
<TheNumb> 4st
<Voldenet> 4294967295th
<firemark> najwazniejsze ze Janusz1 przegrał
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-12
<ubkid> czesc
<ubkid> jak zainstalowac pgadmina3 1.20.0 gdy w apt-get mam 1.22.2
<ubkid> nie chce sie bawic w kompilacje ze zrodel
<ubkid> a apt-get install pgadmin3=1.20.0 pokazuje, ze brak
<zasek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/664110/how-to-install-pgadmin3-version-1-20-0-in-ubuntu-14-04
<zasek> moze tu cos znajdziesz
<ubkid> lipnie
<confluency> ubkid: w jakiej wersji Ubuntu? Dlaczego nie 1.22.2?
<ubkid> mam ubuntu 16.04 xenial, xubuntu wlasciwie
<ubkid> poniewaz
<ubkid> tunelowanie ssh mi nie dziala na 1.22 a z tego co pisza probem zniknal jak sie zdowngraduje do 1.20
<ubkid> Error when starting up SSH session with error code -8
<confluency> Gdzie tak piszą?
<confluency> I czy próbowałeś poprzednio 1.20?
<confluency> Tutaj? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/36794255/connect-to-database-in-docker-container-on-remote-host-with-pgadmin3
<confluency> W Xenial jest wersja postgresql 9.5, a pgadmin3 1.20 z nią i tak nie działa.
<ubkid> confluency: tak tam
<ubkid> confluency: to co zrobic
<confluency> Właśnie myślę. :/
<confluency> A z konsoli możesz się normalnie podłączyć?
<ubkid> tak
<confluency> Pojawia się jeszcze jakiś opis tego błędu SSH po za numerem?
<ubkid> 10:09:54 Error: SSH error: Error when starting up SSH session with error code -8 [Unable to exchange encryption keys]
<ubkid> tylko tyle
<confluency> A da się z hasłem zamiast klucza? Na pewno wpisałeś klucz prywatny a nie publiczny?
<ubkid> przy hasle to samo bylo
<confluency> Dokładnie ten sam błąd, czy inny błąd?
<BlessJah> /4/1
<ubkid> za sekunde sie upewnie
<confluency> Ja sobie tutaj instaluję; zaraz sprawdzę czy u mnie działa.
<d42> postaw tunel z palca :u
<d42> ograj system
<d42> te klucze to pewnie do jakiegos dh na kiju czy coś
<d42> ale i tak śmieszne, że nie działa
<confluency> Nie chce mi się teraz konfigurować postgresql na serwerze, żeby sprawdzić ;)
<d42> postaw w dockerze ziomeczq
<d42> :^)
<gjm> Ziomeczko, podobno.
<confluency> A, ale jak tunel to jakby było miejscowe podłączenie.
<d42> powinno być zjebane nawet bez postgresa :3
<ubkid> z haslem ten sam blad
<d42> ubkid: a sshowales sie tam recznie? ;v
<ubkid> tak i dziala wtedy
<confluency> ubkid: możesz rzeczywiście sam zrobić tunel: http://dustindavis.me/ssh-tunnel-in-pgadmin3-for-postgresql/
<d42> no może, ale fajniej by było jakby software, który uważa że to umie
<d42> to umiał xD
<ubkid> no xd
<d42> opensource ssie pałke.
<ubkid> z recznym tunelem dziala thx
<d42> obchodzenie problemów since 2004
<d42> hehe no to czas wstacz :_D
<d42> programy samy sie nie napisza :_DD
<ubkid> na windowsowym pgadminie smiga tunelowanie prawidlowo jak co
<Telesfor> hej hej
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-13
<Matan> Bry
<Matan> Ma ktos moze iso visty business 32 dla della? Bambusy jedne z virgin media zbanowaly mi torrenty :(
<heniobycko> bry, wie ktos moze czy klucze z visty business maja region lock?
<heniobycko> dostalem maszyne z uk i nie wiem czy szukac iso en czy pl tez lyknie, ktos cos wie?
<Hard_vard> instaluj ubuntu
<heniobycko> starczy mi, ze mam na serverze
<mati75> to visty da się używać?
<heniobycko> do siedzenia na polce i trzymania 2 programow 24/7, tak
<Hard_vard> ;-)
<Hard_vard> ale dzień...
<mattti> bry
<medyd> odwalał komuś perl takie coś? bash: /usr/bin/perl: No such file or directory
<gjm> Nie odwalał, bo no such file or directory.
<medyd> no właśnie to jest dziwne, bo go zainstalowałem :)
<gjm> No a jest tam?
<medyd> nie tam go nie ma, ale na whereisperl odpowiada perl: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl /usr/local/lib/perl /usr/share/perl /usr/share/man/man1/perl.1.gz
<medyd> teoretycznie powinienem go przenieść, tylko trochę nie wiem którego dokładnie, tego z /etc/perl?
<gjm> To tak nie działa.
<gjm> No i gitara.
<meddy> kurcze wybiło mnie, mógłbyś powtórzyć ostatnią wiadomość?
<gjm> 23:35 <@gjm> No i gitara.
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<meddy> a wczesniejszą? haha
<meddy> od "to tak nie działa"
<gjm> No to to z gitarą.
<gjm> A serio, to co Ci wywala ten błąd?
<meddy> no tak po prostu perl się w ogóle nie odpala...
<meddy> nie mogę o zainstalować ponownie ponieważ apt-get mowi ze jest zainstalowany :D
<confluency> A jak instalowałeś?
<Voldenet> >2016 >ktoś nadal nie wie jak używać perla
<Voldenet> ech ech
<Voldenet> tylko perl
<d42> perl najlebrzy
<d42> nie wiem jak można używać w 2016 języka bez operatorów trzymających stan
<Voldenet> Technicznie to w C++ i C# możesz
<Voldenet> ale w praktyce się tego nie praktykuje
<Voldenet> zresztą, kto widział taką składnię: $/="\t"; push @x, $_ while(<>)
<jacekowski> wyglada jak jakies wyrazenie regularne
<Voldenet> Dużo lepiej i bardziej praktycznie w kontekście wygląda użycie StreamingFileReader ze StreamSplitByStringIterator
<jacekowski> a ja wlasnie siedze na lotnisku i czekam na samolot do domu
<Voldenet> :D
<confluency> Mi się najbardziej podoba "0 but true" i wantarray.
<Voldenet> wantarray to śmieszny feature, szkoda, że w perlu 6 wyleciał
<jacekowski> spedzilem w meksyku cale 16h, dluzej zajelo mi sie dostanie tutaj
<Voldenet> jacekowski: ot, całe podróżowanie
<jacekowski> doslownie wszedlem do fabryki, popatrzalem, powiedzialem ze problem z cisnieniem powietrza a nie oprogramowaniem, kazalem pociagnac dodatkowa rurke, wszystko zadzialalo tak ja ma dzialac
<jacekowski> a ja wtedy zamiast do hotelu to spowrotem na lotnisko
<jacekowski> £12k za 30minut mojego pobytu w fabryce
<gjm> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15193558_1125645924217032_4280620556162852993_n.jpg?oh=a714afbfe14dfe021260b61a039f9376&oe=58BB8D11
<Voldenet> confluency nie widziałem jeszcze użycia "0 but true" w praktyce
<Voldenet> zresztą, wantarray widziałem tylko w ramach czytania podręczników, w praktyce bardzo rzadko się to widuje
<confluency> Ja niestety widziałam (wantarray; "0 but true" chyba nie.)
<confluency> Ale od dawna nie programuję w perl; teraz wolę pythona. :)
<gjm> pralkę
<Voldenet> No, wantarray jest spotykane, najgorsze są te niesławne użycia w cgi
<Voldenet> ja tam pythona traktuję jako ciekawostkę, bo nie ma specjalnie use case'u
<Voldenet> tak jak php jest na stronach, perl w przetwarzaniu tekstu, to taka java (w wersji script też) czy python to 'yet another language' :)
<d42> kek
<Voldenet> d42: łowię ryby, nie jesteś przypadkiem rybką? (;
<d42> najlebrzy podryw słoneczko ♥
<d42> ho na seksy
<Voldenet> He.
<Voldenet> co to takiego
<Voldenet> bo wiesz, mam 13 lat
<d42> to ciekawe, gnijesz na ircu od kiedy sięgasz do klawiatury? xD
<Voldenet> zamiast klocków dostałem laptopa
<d42> ciebie też tate bił kablem od prodiża za jechanie na tyldzie? >:
<Voldenet> na szczęście nie
<Voldenet> ale śmiał się
<gjm> Z Ciebie.
<Voldenet> Oczywiście, bo nie z siebie
<Voldenet> ludzie rzadko śmieją się z siebie
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<d42> (｡◕‿‿◕｡)
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-14
<gjm> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<Mu44in> czesc
<gfhdfghhfgdh> jak znaleźć wszystkie nazwy edytora vim?
<gfhdfghhfgdh> * vi
<gfhdfghhfgdh> jak znaleźć wszystkie nazwy edytora vi?
<confluency> Jak to, nazwy?
<gfhdfghhfgdh> już rozszyfrowane
<gfhdfghhfgdh> wie ktoś czy można utworzyć pętlę w drzewie katalogów za pomocą dowiązań ? ja próbowałem ale mi się to nie udaje
<fsdgshg> i jak z pętlą?
<fsdgshg> ?
<fsdgshg> ?
<BlessJah> mkdir /tmp/a /tmp/b; ln -s /tmp/a/ /tmp/b ; ln -s /tmp/b /tmp/a
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-15
<drathir> BlessJah: ln -s /tmp/a/ /tmp/b to Ci blad powinno zwrocic....
<BlessJah> drathir: czemu?
<drathir> BlessJah: nie powinno wyrzucic folder juz istnieje? w odroznieniu do ln -s /tmp/a/ /tmp/b/ ktore utworzy skrot wewnatrz folderu b?
<BlessJah> trzecia forma ln to jest
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-16
<wincyj> elo
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/hB0ab4g.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-12-17
<gjm> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15319057_1315032495234560_9022680620442727630_n.jpg?oh=45e1b423a040dd1ba9382985625bf90a&oe=58E446D3
<gjm> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15178242_1286043474800129_2050629956383890529_n.png?oh=8e693cf7e38cd7d622566154d612843f&oe=58F2191A :D
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/5f3o8zbfpa0y.gif
<gjm> :333333
<confluency> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwSYm1NPHP4
<gjm> :D
<Ashiren> :3 http://kwejk.pl/przegladaj/2839181/0/kotelki.html
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/T1jH3Fw.jpg
<d42> zaraz mu wpierdola
<d42> temu rudemu
<d42> ,_,
<gjm> Wygląda zupełnie jak moja świnka :3
<d42> moj mi zrudział
<d42> a taki ładny biały był ,_,
<Ashiren> ktos ukradl jego dusze
<d42> smakowała jak kurczak
<gjm> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15541947_1318238791580597_2707450578458155949_n.jpg?oh=a101315bcb58eed4864f207b232a66a0&oe=58E20487
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-11
<malutka> o/
<oktawian> witam
<oktawian> ktoś pomoże ?
<oktawian> https://pastebin.com/eUfJpaHt
<firemark> oktawian: oj, nieprzyjemny problem
<firemark> oktawian: instalowales coś dodatkowego prawda?
<firemark> oktawian: zapewnie jest taka flaga --force
<firemark> nie wiem czy dokladnie to jest --force, generalnie musisz nadpisać plik
<oktawian> odinstalowałem gstreamer i386
<oktawian> ale jeszcze jest jakiś błąd
<oktawian> https://pastebin.com/74Zw1kT5
<firemark> no to jakoś go napraw :D
<oktawian> łe
<firemark> no to ten sam
<firemark> apt-get install gstreamer1.0-plugins-base --force
<gjm> #yolo
<oktawian> E: Command line option --force is not understood in combination with the other options
<oktawian> https://pastebin.com/wQJwBDsV
<Ashiren> a moze -f
<firemark> oktawian: man apt i szukaj
<firemark> (odrazu podpowiem ze klawisz / sluży do szukania w manie)
<gjm> polskie locale najgorzej
<oktawian> robię full-upgrade
<firemark> omg
<firemark> zainstalowanie gwenview
<firemark> wymaga 30 paczek z kde
<firemark> ._. i nie zepsuli przegladanie plików
<firemark> pewnie wymaga pół kde by działalo
<dfgg> no widzisz, albo cos wymaga pół gnome'a albo pół kde ,_,
<firemark> no :/
<drathir> firemark: serio gnome appka potrzebuje pol kde?
<drathir> firemark: z g na poczatku to przewaznie gnome...
<firemark> drathir: inaczej
<firemark> drathir: gwenview jest od kde
<Ashiren> eeyup
<firemark> a apki z kde lubią mieć zaleznosci całego kde
<firemark> niż te co potrzebują :P
<firemark> i doszło do takiego absurdu ze nie moglem otwierać folderów w gwenview bo brakowało czegoś, ale strony htmlowe w gwenview tak
<TheNumb> firemark: pierdolisz z tą połową kde
<TheNumb> Od czasu kde frameworks jest lepiej
<TheNumb> Nie zaciągasz już jebanego kdelibs
<firemark> TheNumb: tylko 50 libek z kdelibs :P
<firemark> ale dobra, to jest jednak tylko 50mb a nie 500mb
<TheNumb> No
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-12
<malutka> o/
<nicoasPL[m]> Potrzebuję sformatować dysk na najniższym poziomie. Format musi być perfekcyjny. Co lepsze dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb czy dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdb ? Czy może coś jeszcze innego. Co waszym zdaniem spełni idealnie swoje zadanie ?
<firemark> nicoasPL[m]: co to jest precyzyjny format?
<firemark> nicoasPL[m]: bo Sterownik ci nie pozwoli na zaoranie każdej komórki
<firemark> tu lepiej by było uzupełnić randomem niż zerami :)
<Ashiren> /dev/null i /dev/zero jako wejscie zwracaja to samo
<firemark> nicoasPL[m]: jest problem z tym, że dyski od HDD nawet po wielokrotnym zapisie dalej trzymają pole magnetyczne poprzedniego zapisu
<firemark> nicoasPL[m]: a sterowniki od SSD wybiorą inne komórki pamięci by nie zaorać tranzystorów za szybko
<dfgg> firemark: dlatego ssd szyfrują wszystko aesem
<dfgg> i dlatego robisz secure erase zeby zrobic nowe klucze
<firemark> dfgg: Hmm, ma sens
<firemark> zapomniałem o szyfrowaniu :P
<dfgg> nicoasPL[m]: dlatego nie orasz NIGDY ŻADNEGO dysku /dev/zerotylko robisz SECURE ERASE
<dfgg> owszem, tego sie nie przerwie, ale przy ssd to trwa max kilka sekund
<bartek> to jak najlpeiej hdd sformatowac?
<dfgg> tak samo
<dfgg> tylko ze przed tym wypada sprawdzic hdparmem ile to potrwa
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-13
<malutka> o/
<gjm> No cześć.
<malutka> eloszka gjm
<Voldenet> eloszkinson
 * Voldenet uczy się w nowoczesne słowotwórstwo po przeczytaniu https://sjp.pwn.pl/ciekawostki/Rozstrzygniecie-plebiscytu;201647.html
<bartek> hiho
<bartek> kupilem uzywany dysk, czy sformatuje go "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb" ?
<bartek> są na nim 2 dziwne partycje po 500 mb i reszta nieprzydzielone miejsce
<Ashiren> no wyczyscisz go, tablice partycji i whatnot
<bartek> i będę mógł utworzyć sobię później gparted'em 1 całą partycję na tym tak?
<gjm> Nie, zabraniam.
<bartek> :(
<bartek> pls pls
<gjm> No dobra.
<bartek> dzieki, to działam
<dweller> idzie to odzyskać :^)
<dweller> shredem ze 2 razy przejedź, raz random raz zero i wsio
<gjm> raz sierpem, raz młotem
<bartek> chyba leci, niestety zadnego paska postępu nie ma
<dweller> kill -USR1 `pidof dd`
<dweller> :P
<Ashiren> dweller: hm? znasz jakis przypadek dot. odzyskiwania danych z hdd po przejechaniu zerami?
<Ashiren> z sdd troche inna sprawa bo nie ma sie dostepu do wszystkich komorek
<dweller> Ashiren: tak, sam odzyskiwałem
<dweller> zera sa najgorzą metodą nadpisywania
<Ashiren> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Securely_wipe_disk#Residual_magnetism
<bartek> nawet mi nie o to chodzi zeby nie dalo sie odzyskac, tylko chcialem wywalic to co jest tam potworzone zeby miec jedna wielka partycje na calym dysku
<Ashiren> to nawet nie musisz zerami nadpisywac. po prostu stworz 1 partycje w gparted
<dweller> ano
<gjm> >kupilem uzywany dysk
<dweller> albo fdiskiem, szybciej, łatwiej, nie uzywasz gpretarded
<gjm> oy vey
<gjm> Ja bym sprawdził SMART najsamprzód.
<dweller> oj tam, ja jak przygarnąłem poserwerowe 2x1tb to jeszcze przez 3 lata działały
<bartek> nie wiem co to smart
<bartek> jestem laikiem
<Ashiren> narzedzie to sprawdzenia zywotnosci dysku
<Ashiren> https://askubuntu.com/questions/528072/how-can-i-check-the-smart-status-of-a-ssd-or-hdd-on-current-versions-of-ubuntu-1
<bartek> ok to tez sprawdze jak juz sformatuje, dzięki
<Oktawian> mozna edytować opcje zen kernel ?
<m4sk1n_> jest tu ktoś z Polish localization team?
<Dread> nie sądzę
<Dread> ten kanał jest lekko nieżywy
<malutka> odpowiadamy na pytania w soboty :3
<bartek> a w sobote nie są koty?
<malutka> silny przekaz istnieje w nich, znaleźć odpowiedź można każdą :3
<malutka> "Nie lekceważ potęgi Mocy"
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-14
<malutka> o/
<gjm> No cześć.
<dweller> gwiezdne wojny, nowa bajka disneya
<dweller> ayy
<gjm> hcujowe?
<firemark> dweller: jak było?
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-15
<malutka> o/
<gjm> Cześć :)
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> bastetmilo: jak tam pogoda u Ciebie? i co za sprzeta wybralas ?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/vytgtsns4Pjx68wJAk6BzxR7PWbBTZAFzR6SWKiyagc.jpg?w=576&s=cb60b70b1c70f10b7c68f373888e17b4
<Voldenet> https://i.imgur.com/rp4YZI2.jpg
<firemark> zastaanawiam sie czy to fejk
<firemark> w sumie, zauwazylem, ze jestem kocim masochistą
<firemark> pozwalam się podrapać kotom bo to fajnie boli
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-16
<Ashiren> aww
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/FYJ4mO6sObd-YIZc5Z2qhikO0CFkrHTpap7USykDyXg.jpg?w=750&s=67e1b4c1224e7c1561842e38398a2386
<malutka> o/
<malutka> Aaaawwww!!! <3
<malutka> happy, happy :]
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.imgur.com/u13KFGu.jpg
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redditmedia.com/jjcuwawOYwBY6M2OZT2Eu3aoqp7bO5zudFWnvsmR2nk.jpg?w=573&s=ee35757d1d890ea84bfbb01155d5efe9
<malutka> <3333
<blabs> siemanko nadaje z telefonu z androidem ale beka :)
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aKDQ3vN_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/mgXEZN2dU5Ue52oRtgAkrJYDdtoAyUe0UwRJXhlfJBI.jpg?w=576&s=29f82f48b59fa46ef40adbc275aec186
<Ashiren> what he will get for christmas? https://i.redditmedia.com/0Xt-fhNLC7b2bbSND9W7A_egKFOcxJaRcbJY54Huk8E.jpg?w=1024&s=36a5bdccc7823a4ec31cd0e511aa7dbf
#ubuntu-pl 2017-12-17
<malutka> o/
<menflu> siemka
<menflu> Opera mi sie zepsuła :/
<Ashiren> 12?
<menflu_> :/
<TheNumb> menflu: czas iść do teatru
<drathir> TheNumb: woow... a na co?
<TheNumb> No opera się zepsuła
<TheNumb> To czas na teatr
<Ashiren> woooody!
<drathir> TheNumb: lol teraz juz nie jestem pewien o ktorej operze mowa ^^
<TheNumb> :D
